# BIRD IN FLIGHT ONLY -- share your BIF photos here



## Dylan777 (Jan 26, 2014)

I'll go first....


----------



## Cog (Jan 26, 2014)

Some most recent BIF photos:











5Dm3 + 100-400L


----------



## drjlo (Jan 26, 2014)

Omen by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## surapon (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes, I am the 4 Th. One
Surapon


----------



## Viper28 (Jan 26, 2014)

Some Red Kites feeding in the rain


----------



## dpc (Jan 26, 2014)

White pelicans flying over the South Saskatchewan River


----------



## dpc (Jan 26, 2014)

More pelicans


----------



## dpc (Jan 26, 2014)

1. Pelican landing on river
2. Canada goose landing on river
3. Herring gull landing on shed roof


----------



## dpc (Jan 26, 2014)

1. Juvenile gull
2. Mixed flock of snow geese and speckled bellies rising from prairie pond
3. Geese flying past inland grain terminal


----------



## sulla (Jan 26, 2014)

a buzzard


----------



## AlanF (Jan 26, 2014)

Marsh Harrier, Dec 2013 5DIII 300mm f/2.8 II at 600mm, f/5.6 1/2500, iso 640 1000% crop


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 26, 2014)

dpc said:


> 1. Juvenile gull
> 2. Mixed flock of snow geese and speckled bellies rising from prairie pond
> 3. Geese flying past inland grain terminal


I'm sorry, but the last two images have to go..... The title is "BIRD IN FLIGHT ONLY"..... That's BIRD. not BIRDS.. BIRD... singular.... one bird only... 

Just kidding....

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## zoliphoto (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi guys,

Some from me...


----------



## ooF Fighters (Jan 26, 2014)

A Great Blue Heron- patching up the nest


----------



## Cog (Jan 26, 2014)

dpc said:


> White pelicans flying over the South Saskatchewan River


Pelicans reminded me of the spring.


----------



## amirosama (Jan 26, 2014)

*Oriental Honey Buzzard*
5D3 | 500L II + 1.4 III | 1/1600s | F8 | ISO-500


----------



## TeenTog (Jan 26, 2014)

Nothing fancy, just a seagull up in Saugatuck, MI


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 27, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I'll go first....



Wonderful photos. Thanks for sharing guys


----------



## candc (Jan 27, 2014)

Wisconsin Eagles, they are everywhere around here now! We have a lot of them all year but in the winter when the northern ones come down it is a joy to see so many.


----------



## candc (Jan 27, 2014)

nice tight banking shot


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 27, 2014)

candc said:


> Wisconsin Eagles, they are everywhere around here now! We have a lot of them all year but in the winter when the northern ones come down it is a joy to see so many.


Glad you have many of these wonderful animals out there. The abundance of predators is a sign that there is enough food (prey).


----------



## candc (Jan 27, 2014)

this one has the air brakes on


----------



## candc (Jan 27, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > Wisconsin Eagles, they are everywhere around here now! We have a lot of them all year but in the winter when the northern ones come down it is a joy to see so many.
> ...



they have made a huge comeback, they are sensitive to water quality and especially DDT which was banned. Now they are a common but extraordinary sight.


----------



## wopbv4 (Jan 27, 2014)

Bird approaching me, while I have sun in my back


----------



## candc (Jan 27, 2014)

[quote author=TeenTog 
Nothing fancy, just a seagull up in Saugatuck, MI
[/quote]

nice overhead shot


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 27, 2014)

He kept it low and fast....


----------



## ricochetx (Jan 27, 2014)

My first post here.


----------



## wopbv4 (Jan 27, 2014)

close to water


----------



## Princecookie (Jan 27, 2014)

My first post.


----------



## candyman (Jan 27, 2014)

ricochetx said:


> My first post here.



Welcome
Great shot! Nice background


----------



## cervantes (Jan 27, 2014)

Ok, here are some of mine. All taken with the 5D3 + 500L II


----------



## cervantes (Jan 27, 2014)

And some more...


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 27, 2014)

Osprey - be glad you are not prey !


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 27, 2014)

Bringing lunch back to the nest.


----------



## Princecookie (Jan 27, 2014)

Jamaica Bay, Queens NY


----------



## Viper28 (Jan 27, 2014)

cervantes said:


> Ok, here are some of mine. All taken with the 5D3 + 500L II



Really like the first two


----------



## candyman (Jan 27, 2014)

Viper28 said:


> cervantes said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here are some of mine. All taken with the 5D3 + 500L II
> ...



+1
The first one is excellent capture while flying towards you


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 27, 2014)

cervantes said:


> Ok, here are some of mine. All taken with the 5D3 + 500L II



Love these!


----------



## cervantes (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Viper28, candyman and CarlTN!

@candyman: Yes it is quite incredible what the 5D3 auto focus is capable of when correctly configured.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Jan 27, 2014)

cervantes said:


> @candyman: Yes it is quite incredible what the 5D3 auto focus is capable of when correctly configured.



Yes, it is VERY impressive. I had heard that the 5Diii is starting to become a pretty good wildlife camera, and many of the wildlife photographer of the year photos were taken on one. So much so, I am seroiusly considering upgrading to one, but have heard tat the autofocus can be a bit tricky.

Cervantes, could you please spill the beans on how one can configure the autofocus to get shots like this?

cheers,

Grant


----------



## candyman (Jan 27, 2014)

TrabimanUK said:


> Cervantes, could you please spill the beans on how one can configure the autofocus to get shots like this?
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Grant



yes, that would be nice


----------



## svg1974 (Jan 27, 2014)

Young Norwegian Sea Eagle with his lunch:


----------



## cervantes (Jan 27, 2014)

@TrabimanUK, candyman: Sure can - but this is gonna be a longer post. I also have to check on how I did it exactly on these shots that I posted.

I could probably create a new topic on how to configure the 5D3 for really fast action in a couple of days if some more people are interested.


----------



## Viper28 (Jan 27, 2014)

A few more in better light this time: All 7D + 300/2.8L
#1





#2




#3




#4





The last one made the AF work hard!


----------



## ERHP (Jan 27, 2014)

Viper28 said:


> Some Red Kites feeding in the rain



Awesome! I've always found working in the rain to be much harder but the results when you can make it work are worth it.


----------



## ERHP (Jan 27, 2014)

A Snow Goose looking for the perfect landing spot. There were soo many, TBH, the hardest part was finding a single one doing anything.


----------



## candyman (Jan 27, 2014)

cervantes said:


> @TrabimanUK, candyman: Sure can - but this is gonna be a longer post. I also have to check on how I did it exactly on these shots that I posted.
> 
> I could probably create a new topic on how to configure the 5D3 for really fast action in a couple of days if some more people are interested.


Sure more people are interested. Thanks for your effort


----------



## gbchriste (Jan 27, 2014)

Even though I'm primarily a portrait shooter, the birding threads here on CR have really ramped up my interest in bird photography. Very timely thread here as yesterday I went out with the intent of trying to figure out how to capture BIF. Granted my longest lens is the 70-200 2.8L II so not optimal. But this waterside park has lots of waterfowl that are used to people so I thought I'd stand a decent chance of getting something of reasonable scale.




1.

I'm happy with this shot. Sadly, I went through about 500 failed frames in order to get it. I would really appreciate some advice on 5D III AF setup and technique for BIF photography.

Here are a couple more that are not necessarily the classical BIF shot that the OP might have envisioned by they are BIF none the less.





2.





3. (Previously posted in the other birding thread)


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 27, 2014)

Viper28 said:


> A few more in better light this time: All 7D + 300/2.8L
> #1
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome shots Viper28


----------



## Cog (Jan 27, 2014)

Turkey vulture in flight:


----------



## TrabimanUK (Jan 27, 2014)

cervantes said:


> I could probably create a new topic on how to configure the 5D3 for really fast action in a couple of days if some more people are interested.



Yes please Cervantes! It would be useful for fast moving wildlife full stop.  

I shoot animals more than birds, but always practice on birds as they move more quickly and more randomly, and am thining of upgrading from my current array of cameras, and the 5Diii is definitely becoming a camera of interest for me.


----------



## gbchriste (Jan 27, 2014)

cervantes said:


> @TrabimanUK, candyman: Sure can - but this is gonna be a longer post. I also have to check on how I did it exactly on these shots that I posted.
> 
> I could probably create a new topic on how to configure the 5D3 for really fast action in a couple of days if some more people are interested.



Yes please!!! My main interest up until now is portraiture so I've been stuck in single shot, single AF point mode for a long time. I've fiddled with AI Servo once or twice and been through Canon's AF guide but I still have no idea on where to start. I fired off 500+ frames yesterday trying to get a decent BIF and came away with only about 5 keepers. Most of the time I couldn't get the initial lock on. I tried Case 1, 4, 5, and 6 in their default configuration.


----------



## 2n10 (Jan 27, 2014)

All taken with 7D and 100-400L at f/5.6.

Rough-legged Hawk




Northern Harrier




Merlin




Golden Eagle




Red-tailed Hawk




Bald Eagle




American Kestrel


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 27, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I'll go first....



One after anothers, what are *!!!WONDERFUL!!! * photos gents ;D ;D ;D


----------



## 2n10 (Jan 27, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll go first....
> ...



+1, Awesome shots in this thread.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Jan 27, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



+1!


----------



## marv_b (Jan 27, 2014)

ok my entries


----------



## Pakneh (Jan 27, 2014)

One of my first attempts at bird Photography. Had a Rebel T1i and a Canon 70-300 non L series lens.


----------



## triggermike (Jan 27, 2014)

Here goes one - Osprey in flight . . .


----------



## triggermike (Jan 27, 2014)

OK, here's another one from November - Bald Eagle with a fresh catch!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 27, 2014)

triggermike said:


> OK, here's another one from November - Bald Eagle with a fresh catch!



Great capture triggermike.

Can't wait to have one of these in my collection


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 27, 2014)

Some great shots here!!

Here are a few of mine...




EOS 1D X, EF 600mm f/4L IS II + EF 1.4x III Extender, 1/2500 s, f/8, ISO 640




EOS 1D X, EF 600mm f/4L IS II + EF 1.4x III Extender, 1/2500 s, f/8, ISO 640




EOS 1D X, EF 600mm f/4L IS II + EF 1.4x III Extender, 1/1250 s, f/6.3, ISO 200




EOS 1D X, EF 600mm f/4L IS II + EF 1.4x III Extender, 1/1600 s, f/6.3, ISO 400




EOS 7D, EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM @ 400mm, 1/1600 s, f/6.3, ISO 1600




EOS 7D, EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM @ 400mm, 1/1600 s, f/6.3, ISO 1000




EOS 7D, EF 70-200mm f/2.8L II IS USM + EF 1.4x II Extender @ 280mm, 1/2000 s, f/6.3, ISO 3200


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 27, 2014)

I'll play :


----------



## triggermike (Jan 27, 2014)

Dylan777 wrote, "Great capture triggermike.

Can't wait to have one of these in my collection"

Thank you! This was taken at the Conowingo Dam in Northern Maryland. If you ever get a chance to go there, I'm sure you'll get your wish!!!


----------



## triggermike (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey mackguyver, great exposure on that Great Egret (#1)!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 27, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I'll play :



What take you so long ;D

400mm on FF wasn't long enough...I'm waiting for my 4% reward credit from BH, so I can add 1.4x III TC to my 400mm f2.8 IS II. Any extra reach will help


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 27, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> What take you so long ;D
> 
> 400mm on FF wasn't long enough...I'm waiting for my 4% reward credit from BH, so I can add 1.4x III TC to my 400mm f2.8 IS II. Any extra reach will help


LOL - and I think you just need to get the 800 or 600 + 2x . Also, FYI, all of the shots above with the exception of the first one were taken at 400mm (5.6L lens) and the second shot was taken on a 5DII (the rest are on crop bodies). The first shot is at 280mm (70-200+1.4x) on a 5DIII.

As for your 1.4x, spring mating season is coming up in a few months, so it should arrive just in time!


----------



## Vern (Jan 27, 2014)

Beautiful shots everyone. Here are a few taken w 1Dx and 600 II.


----------



## triggermike (Jan 27, 2014)

And some more . . .


----------



## triggermike (Jan 27, 2014)

One more - couldn't resist . . .


----------



## PLP (Jan 27, 2014)

Black Skimmers 

7D, EF 100-400L


----------



## triggermike (Jan 27, 2014)

PLP said:


> Black Skimmers
> 
> "X" Flyer! Cool!


----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2014)

PLP said:


> Black Skimmers
> 
> 7D, EF 100-400L




Very good timing on the first shot. Well done PLP.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 27, 2014)

Vern said:


> Beautiful shots everyone. Here are a few taken w 1Dx and 600 II.



Awesome shots Vern. I really like the 2nd photo.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 27, 2014)

Clear for landing...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 27, 2014)

Mussel for lunch time...


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 27, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I'll play :



All of these are great, but I especially like how the crest is kind of perked up as the egret is landing!


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 27, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Mussel for lunch time...


Great timing, Dylan, and the reflection is a nice touch. 



CarlTN said:


> All of these are great, but I especially like how the crest is kind of perked up as the egret is landing!


Thanks, Carl, and if I remember, the Egret was taking off, but it is unusual to see the crest up like that. 

Here's another Osprey shot - this one soared right over my head :


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 27, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Mussel for lunch time...
> ...



You're welcome, and that figures...I thought you were going to say that the egret was sweeping in to catch a fish or something...lol!

Nice osprey...where was that shot?


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 27, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> You're welcome, and that figures...I thought you were going to say that the egret was sweeping in to catch a fish or something...lol!
> 
> Nice osprey...where was that shot?


Nope, just taking off, but I was happy with the shot - particularly how close to the water the feet are...and the osprey shot was taken in my usual haunt, St. Marks NWR down here in the Florida Panhandle. She (I think) was perched on the lighthouse for a long time, but my patience paid off when she swooped down to hunt in the shallows and went right over my head. I'm pretty sure the shot is either uncropped or just slightly cropped. I have a 20"x30" print of it and the detail is really amazing.


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 27, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > You're welcome, and that figures...I thought you were going to say that the egret was sweeping in to catch a fish or something...lol!
> ...



That's fantastic, did you do the print yourself with an inkjet, or did you have it done?


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 27, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > CarlTN said:
> ...


I had it done at Aspen Creek Photo, who I can highly recommend for prices and quality (they have sales every weekend). I use them and Bay Photo for all of my personal and commercial work and have yet to be disappointed with either.


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 27, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



That's nice to know! I've considered Bay Photo. I got a coupon back before the holidays for Nations Photo Lab...got a fantastic deal on 16x20 metallic prints, so I ordered like 17 to display some of my work at a festival. They're superb, and based on my experience I plan to use Nations Photo again. I've also used a local lab, CPQ, and they're great too.

Did you let them do the final image prep, or did you give them a scaled image? If so, was it at 300ppi?


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 27, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Did you let them do the final image prep, or did you give them a scaled image? If so, was it at 300ppi?


I was a graphic artist in a former life, so I always do the final prep on my photos (resizing, color correction, etc.) and send the best quality file I can for printing. I usually send 300dpi unless the lab recommends something else and usually print on matte or Pearl papers. I've done some large canvases at 150dpi with great results, however as that media is less demanding.

Also, to avoid hijacking yet another thread (sorry Dylan), here's another BIF:


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 27, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Did you let them do the final image prep, or did you give them a scaled image? If so, was it at 300ppi?
> ...



Thanks, nice pelican! Sorry about being a hijacker, I guess I'm doing it for the rewards in the afterlife!!


----------



## Vern (Jan 27, 2014)

A somewhat smaller bird. 5DMKIII, 300 2.8II w 25mm ext tube, 4 flash units set to 1/128 power, f11, 1/250.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 27, 2014)

First Photo is a Black Skimmer juvenile, learning how to "skim" the second is an Oystercatcher passing by.
Both birds are now nesting on Martha's Vineyard, MA. Normally these birds nest further south.
Some think it is a sign of climate change.


----------



## Viper28 (Jan 28, 2014)

Vern said:


> A somewhat smaller bird. 5DMKIII, 300 2.8II w 25mm ext tube, 4 flash units set to 1/128 power, f11, 1/250.



Superb shots - 4x flashes!


----------



## Viper28 (Jan 28, 2014)

A couple of shots of Canada Geese


----------



## candyman (Jan 28, 2014)

Vern said:


> A somewhat smaller bird. 5DMKIII, 300 2.8II w 25mm ext tube, 4 flash units set to 1/128 power, f11, 1/250.



Beautiful! What was your distance towards the subject when you took the photo?


----------



## chauncey (Jan 28, 2014)

some little ones...followed by some larger ones.


----------



## Vern (Jan 28, 2014)

candyman said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > A somewhat smaller bird. 5DMKIII, 300 2.8II w 25mm ext tube, 4 flash units set to 1/128 power, f11, 1/250.
> ...



Here's a photo of the set-up. Looks like ca. 2-2.5 meters from image plane to the flower vase lure. I'll post another one with them at the flower.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 28, 2014)

Viper28 said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > A somewhat smaller bird. 5DMKIII, 300 2.8II w 25mm ext tube, 4 flash units set to 1/128 power, f11, 1/250.
> ...



That's often the best way to shoot hummingbirds and other superfast subjects. With Speedlites, the flash tube has just one power level - on. The flash intensity is controlled by the duration, so lower power settings mean a faster flash, down to a bit faster than 1/30,000 s at the lowest power setting (1/128 power). But…at that low power, there's not much light so multiple flashes are often needed.


----------



## Vern (Jan 28, 2014)

Two more hummers: first one is w the flashes to stop wing motion w set-up described above; second is a natural shot w 600mm II + 1.4XTC + fill flash using better beamer and high-speed synch at 1/1000 and f8 - doesn't quite stop the wings. The first technique requires a lot of patience and sitting (the camera is manually focused on the lure and you just push the remote when a bird visits), while the second is dependent on rapid AF and framing a fast moving subject.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 28, 2014)

Vern said:


> Two more hummers: first one is w the flashes to stop wing motion w set-up described above; second is a natural shot w 600mm II + 1.4XTC + fill flash using better beamer and high-speed synch at 1/1000 and f8 - doesn't quite stop the wings. The first technique requires a lot of patience and sitting (the camera is manually focused on the lure and you just push the remote when a bird visits), while the second is dependent on rapid AF and framing a fast moving subject.


Great shots and very impressive to get so close to them. I like the 2nd shot a bit better - I think the blurring shows the motion and gives the shot more feeling. I'd be very happy to get either photo


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 28, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > Two more hummers: first one is w the flashes to stop wing motion w set-up described above; second is a natural shot w 600mm II + 1.4XTC + fill flash using better beamer and high-speed synch at 1/1000 and f8 - doesn't quite stop the wings. The first technique requires a lot of patience and sitting (the camera is manually focused on the lure and you just push the remote when a bird visits), while the second is dependent on rapid AF and framing a fast moving subject.
> ...



+1


----------



## Vern (Jan 28, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > Two more hummers: first one is w the flashes to stop wing motion w set-up described above; second is a natural shot w 600mm II + 1.4XTC + fill flash using better beamer and high-speed synch at 1/1000 and f8 - doesn't quite stop the wings. The first technique requires a lot of patience and sitting (the camera is manually focused on the lure and you just push the remote when a bird visits), while the second is dependent on rapid AF and framing a fast moving subject.
> ...



Thanks Mackguyver. I tend to like the more natural one better too and the technique is a little more engaging for the photographer. I just wish we had more than ruby throated hummers in NC - very jealous of the folks further west and south.


----------



## candyman (Jan 28, 2014)

Vern said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Vern said:
> ...




Thanks for sharing it.
You must put some effort to get a really good photo and it is worth it!


----------



## bjd (Jan 28, 2014)

Here's one. 

A Sparrow trying to land.

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Jan 28, 2014)

Here's another one. 

Sparrow holding pattern....

Cheers Brian


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 28, 2014)

Eider duck about to get crunched.


----------



## Click (Jan 28, 2014)

Vern said:


> Two more hummers: first one is w the flashes to stop wing motion w set-up described above; second is a natural shot w 600mm II + 1.4XTC + fill flash using better beamer and high-speed synch at 1/1000 and f8 - doesn't quite stop the wings. The first technique requires a lot of patience and sitting (the camera is manually focused on the lure and you just push the remote when a bird visits), while the second is dependent on rapid AF and framing a fast moving subject.



Great shots Vern. I'm in love with the first one. Well done.


----------



## djrocks66 (Jan 29, 2014)

Canon 40D and 100-400mm


----------



## Raptors (Jan 29, 2014)

Rough Legged Hawk


----------



## 2n10 (Jan 29, 2014)

7D with 100-400L or 70-300


----------



## 2n10 (Jan 29, 2014)

7D and 70-300


----------



## Cog (Jan 29, 2014)

More gulls and geese:







5DMiii + 100-400L


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2014)

I really like the Canada Geese picture. It seems to be in 3D. Nicely done Cog.


----------



## Cog (Jan 29, 2014)

Click said:


> I really like the Canada Geese picture. It seems to be in 3D. Nicely done Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## chauncey (Jan 29, 2014)

It would be interesting if we were to know how many pixels that we were looking at.


----------



## Cog (Jan 29, 2014)

chauncey said:


> It would be interesting if we were to know how many pixels that we were looking at.


My gull is a crop to 4545x3030 resized to 1800x1200.
The geese is cropped to 4307x2872 and then resized to 1800x1200.


----------



## Pugshot (Jan 29, 2014)

Here are some ring-billed gulls in flight.


----------



## Matt Shelton (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello there! Browsing this post compelled me to join this forum! Wonderful captures here, folks. Here are a few of mine. All were shot with a 5DIII + 70-200 2.8 IS II + 1.4x


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 29, 2014)

Matt Shelton said:


> Hello there! Browsing this post compelled me to join this forum! Wonderful captures here, folks. Here are a few of mine. All were shot with a 5DIII + 70-200 2.8 IS II + 1.4x



Welcome to CR Matt 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Cog (Jan 29, 2014)

A couple of mallard ducks:



5DMiii + 100-400L, crop 4525x3017, resize 1800x1200.


----------



## yellowkamper (Jan 29, 2014)

Canon 400mm f5.6


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2014)

Matt Shelton said:


> Hello there! Browsing this post compelled me to join this forum! Wonderful captures here, folks. Here are a few of mine. All were shot with a 5DIII + 70-200 2.8 IS II + 1.4x




Very nice series. ...and Welcome to CR Matt.


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2014)

yellowkamper said:


> Canon 400mm f5.6




Great shot yellowkamper. Well done.


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 29, 2014)

While I'm sitting amazed looking at all your shots, I have to toss a few of my BIFs into the mix.
1) Terns
http://flic.kr/p/f3Vw6F

2) Terns in mid-air combat
http://flic.kr/p/f3HSbW

3) Red Kite - Milvus milvus
http://flic.kr/p/eD7eJt


*growls* Bleh! That didn't turn out as I expected.  Was expecting my shots to show up nicely in the post, and not just be text links. Oh, well... You'll manage to watch them.


----------



## candyman (Jan 29, 2014)

yellowkamper said:


> Canon 400mm f5.6




Wow, fantastic shot!


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 30, 2014)

Matt Shelton said:


> Hello there! Browsing this post compelled me to join this forum! Wonderful captures here, folks. Here are a few of mine. All were shot with a 5DIII + 70-200 2.8 IS II + 1.4x



Great action shot ( bird and fish ) !


----------



## ftico (Jan 31, 2014)

Raptors said:


> Rough Legged Hawk



Fantastic! I just saw and shot some pics at my first roughie a few days ago... gorgeous bird.

Here are a couple of BIF pics.


----------



## ftico (Jan 31, 2014)

And a couple more (most with 70D or T2i and 400mm 5.6L).


----------



## Cog (Feb 1, 2014)

More Canada geese:


----------



## rpt (Feb 1, 2014)

yellowkamper said:


> Canon 400mm f5.6


Wow! How did you take this one? Was he going at you?


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2014)

ftico said:


> And a couple more (most with 70D or T2i and 400mm 5.6L).



Very nice shot. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## ftico (Feb 1, 2014)

Click said:


> ftico said:
> 
> 
> > And a couple more (most with 70D or T2i and 400mm 5.6L).
> ...



Thanks!!!


----------



## Skatol (Feb 2, 2014)

I'll throw one out there.
5DIII, 600 w/ 1.4TC, 1/2500, F/8, ISO-1250


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Folks 
I know the focus is crap the contrast is wrong its a dot in the middle and all that, but I now know what they do when they get a fly in their eye whilst flying! Got an itch got to scratch!
Not that I think it is worth mentioning but just in case anyone wants to know.
7D Sigma [email protected] 1/400s f7.1 ISO 400



IMG_3104 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Trying some high ISO shots to keep shutter speed up,
7D Sigma [email protected] 1/1000s f6.3 ISO 3200 +1/3



IMG_3120 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

If you pixel peep were both going to be disappointed!

Cheers Graham


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2014)

Skatol said:


> I'll throw one out there.
> 5DIII, 600 w/ 1.4TC, 1/2500, F/8, ISO-1250




Great shot Brent.


----------



## ftico (Feb 2, 2014)

Matt Shelton said:


> Hello there! Browsing this post compelled me to join this forum! Wonderful captures here, folks. Here are a few of mine. All were shot with a 5DIII + 70-200 2.8 IS II + 1.4x



Nice pics. The third photo birds look like ruddy turnstones to me...


----------



## scyrene (Feb 3, 2014)

I hope this is okay! Was after something else today, but the sanderlings were obliging in its absence


----------



## Cog (Feb 3, 2014)

Turkey vulture landing:



5Dm3 + 100-400L


----------



## Skatol (Feb 3, 2014)

Click said:


> Skatol said:
> 
> 
> > I'll throw one out there.
> ...


Thanks Click.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 3, 2014)

scyrene said:


> I hope this is okay! Was after something else today, but the sanderlings were obliging in its absence


Nice!


----------



## Rifgat (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello you all, I am a Russian photographer. Be gentle this is my first post. Cheers.


----------



## JumboShrimp (Feb 3, 2014)

Not exactly "flying" ... but at least it's a bird!


----------



## candyman (Feb 3, 2014)

JumboShrimp said:


> Not exactly "flying" ... but at least it's a bird!



Wonderful subject!


----------



## JumboShrimp (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you, Candyman. (Taken with 70D and EF-S 55-250 STM.)


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi JumboShrimp.
I guess as that is the closest they come to flying (through air) we better let you have that one, nice shot.

Cheers Graham.




JumboShrimp said:


> Not exactly "flying" ... but at least it's a bird!


----------



## jrista (Feb 3, 2014)

JumboShrimp said:


> Not exactly "flying" ... but at least it's a bird!



It's "Flyin as da penguins do!"  Great shot!


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 3, 2014)

JumboShrimp said:


> Not exactly "flying" ... but at least it's a bird!


To quote Woody from "Toy Story".... _That wasn't flying! That was falling with style!_


----------



## ERHP (Feb 3, 2014)

Ruby Crowned Kinglet looking for a snack(you can actually see the intended target on the pine needle). I tend to use center point focus trying to catch these little guys so this is a crop. 





1DX : 600v2 w/1.4v3 : 1/2000 : f/6.3 : ISO 640


----------



## fishprof (Feb 3, 2014)

All shot with Canon 7D and Canon 70-300mm L lens. 

Royal Tern with fish.
Osprey with catfish.
Black Skimmer flock.
Snowy Egret takeoff.


----------



## zoliphoto (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi,

I'm waiting for three years to see this bird in good light! And today, I got everything I want.
7D, 4/300 IS, 1.4x


----------



## MichaelHodges (Feb 4, 2014)

Beautiful bird, Zoli.


Here's one from the heart of Montana:






6D, 300 F4 L IS, 1.4x II.


----------------------

http://michaelhodgesfiction.com/


----------



## candyman (Feb 4, 2014)

MichaelHodges said:


> Beautiful bird, Zoli.
> 
> 
> Here's one from the heart of Montana:
> ...



Great capture Michael!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## DominoDude (Feb 6, 2014)

JumboShrimp said:


> Not exactly "flying" ... but at least it's a bird!



BIF - Birds In Flump ?


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2014)

MichaelHodges said:


> Beautiful bird, Zoli.
> 
> 
> Here's one from the heart of Montana:
> ...



Awesome 8) Well done Michael.


----------



## Phil L (Feb 6, 2014)

MichaelHodges said:


> Beautiful bird, Zoli.
> 
> 
> Here's one from the heart of Montana:
> ...



Super eagle in the snow shot! Well done!


----------



## Phil L (Feb 6, 2014)

Adult Brown Pelican from earlier this week.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 6, 2014)

Phil L said:


> Adult Brown Pelican from earlier this week.



Awesome shots Phil L ......thanks for sharing


----------



## Phil L (Feb 6, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > Adult Brown Pelican from earlier this week.
> ...



Glad you liked these and I appreciate you looking and commenting.
A few from this series was my blog post for Monday.
http://phillanoue.com/2014/02/03/pelicans-hit-the-salt-marsh/


----------



## PTT (Feb 6, 2014)

... Florida east coast


----------



## stochasticmotions (Feb 6, 2014)

Couple of recent shots both taken with Canon 1D Mark IV, canon 2x teleconverter vIII, and Sigma 120-300 f2.8

Snowy owl taken is harsh light, typically cloudy day. 





Great Grey Owl taking off on a hunt for Voles in the snow.


----------



## Phil L (Feb 6, 2014)

Those snowy owl shots are real stunners!


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2014)

Phil L said:


> Those snowy owl shots are real stunners!



+1 8) Well done stochasticmotions.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 6, 2014)

Click said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > Those snowy owl shots are real stunners!
> ...



+2


----------



## noncho (Feb 6, 2014)

So many great pictures, thank you for sharing 
Here are 2 of my:


----------



## stevenjay (Feb 6, 2014)

first post. hopefully these show up!




condor in peru by sjg310, on Flickr




sunset birds by sjg310, on Flickr




wake up call by sjg310, on Flickr


----------



## Phil L (Feb 6, 2014)

Here's one from this afternoon. A brown pelican flight across the salt marsh.
Notice in the background the large Southern Live Oak trees draped in Spanish Moss.


----------



## PTT (Feb 6, 2014)

California Gulls inland on the American River, Sacramento


----------



## stein (Feb 7, 2014)

http://tromsofoto.smugmug.com/BirdsoftheNorth/Eagles/i-jH8pRgT/0/L/_MG_9004-L.jpg
http://tromsofoto.smugmug.com/BirdsoftheNorth/Eagles/i-jH8pRgT/0/L/_MG_9004-L.jpg


----------



## Aegis1984 (Feb 7, 2014)

First time sharing on here, still wanting to play around with the RAW file, but this is from my Cabo trip last year.

Taken with a 7D and 70-200 f2.8 IS II


----------



## Phil L (Feb 7, 2014)

Here's two from last month.
Bald Eagle jumps off from a pine tree.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi folks, 
So many great pics, too many to list individualy! Well done all, thanks for he inspiration.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## denkur (Feb 8, 2014)

there were crowds of pigeon and people in Venice


----------



## Somlu (Feb 8, 2014)

5d mkiii with 500 f4 mkii 
Brahminy Kite


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2014)

Somlu said:


> 5d mkiii with 500 f4 mkii
> Brahminy Kite



Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 9, 2014)

At last I got a chance to do some serious BIFs.
Shot with 5D3, rented 200-400 f/4 Canon.


----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 9, 2014)

Phil L said:


> Adult Brown Pelican from earlier this week.



Dive shot is really a great pict.


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2014)

denkur said:


> there were crowds of pigeon and people in Venice



Nice shot denkur. Welcome to CR


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 10, 2014)

Snowy owl with the 1D X, 600 II + 2xIII.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 10, 2014)

Bald eagle with the 1D X, 600 II + 1.4xIII.


----------



## denkur (Feb 10, 2014)

Click said:


> denkur said:
> 
> 
> > there were crowds of pigeon and people in Venice
> ...



Thanks Click ;D


----------



## ddimick (Feb 10, 2014)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ddimick/10660663195/#

Canon EOS 70D, Canon 300f4L, Canon TC 1.4 III


----------



## jprusa (Feb 10, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Snowy owl with the 1D X, 600 II + 2xIII.


Beautiful birds Neuro.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't do Birds In Flight because a): my lenses aren't long enough, and b): I can't focus on the damn things anyway. 
Thought I'd post this of a Lapwing as I haven't seen any of these ground nesting birds on CR yet. They mob any creatures that approach the nest, and you can see this one is giving me the eye.

5D mkii, 300 f4 L @ f9


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 10, 2014)

lion rock said:


> At last I got a chance to do some serious BIFs.
> Shot with 5D3, rented 200-400 f/4 Canon.



Good shots lion rock.

I got 1.4TC III on order. Can't wait to put it on my 400mm


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 10, 2014)

Somlu said:


> 5d mkiii with 500 f4 mkii
> Brahminy Kite



Nice one Somlu


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2014)

ddimick said:


> Canon EOS 70D, Canon 300f4L, Canon TC 1.4 III



Very good fist post ddimick . Welcome to CR


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Snowy owl with the 1D X, 600 II + 2xIII.



Great shots neuro. 8) It's really a beautiful bird.


----------



## DominoDude (Feb 11, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> I don't do Birds In Flight because a): my lenses aren't long enough, and b): I can't focus on the damn things anyway.
> Thought I'd post this of a Lapwing as I haven't seen any of these ground nesting birds on CR yet. They mob any creatures that approach the nest, and you can see this one is giving me the eye.
> 
> 5D mkii, 300 f4 L @ f9



Nice birdie, Sporgon! I didn't even recognise it at first. I'm used to see them a lot on the ground or showing off the wings in a different way.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you, Dylan777.
Hope you get great results with the 1.4X/400 combination.
I am really dejected that I can't handle the 200-400/X1.4, really too heavy for me to wield.
Your combination is hopefully more usable.
-r




Dylan777 said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > At last I got a chance to do some serious BIFs.
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks, jprusa and Click. It's been a good season for snowys in southern New England!


----------



## dpc (Feb 11, 2014)

Ring-billed gull taking flight with shellfish in its beak.


----------



## 2n10 (Feb 11, 2014)

Red-tail Hawk shot with a Canon SX50HS in "Sports" mode at 215mm (1200mm).


----------



## jsexton (Feb 12, 2014)

Owl


----------



## jrista (Feb 12, 2014)

Ferruginous Hawk in flight:


----------



## 2n10 (Feb 13, 2014)

Beautiful shot Jon. I believe it is a Rough-legged Hawk. The dark wrist feathers are my clue.


----------



## MichaelHodges (Feb 13, 2014)

Really nice shots, everyone. Great thread.







I've always wanted to get a wild golden eagle in flight. They are much more difficult than the bald eagles I've shot. Spookier, faster, wilder. 

This one was hunting in the snow.


----------



## jrista (Feb 13, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Beautiful shot Jon. I believe it is a Rough-legged Hawk. The dark wrist feathers are my clue.



Hmm, are you sure? I thought Rough-legged hawks had darker underwings...


----------



## 2n10 (Feb 13, 2014)

jrista said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful shot Jon. I believe it is a Rough-legged Hawk. The dark wrist feathers are my clue.
> ...



Yes, here is one I capture recently.


----------



## jprusa (Feb 13, 2014)

The two look close but the tail feathers to me looks like a Ferruginous hawk.


----------



## jrista (Feb 13, 2014)

jprusa said:


> The two look close but the tail feathers to me looks like a Ferruginous hawk.



Hmm. The tail feathers on the one I pictured are clean and light colored, without the band. (I have other images on my blog, which I think I linked.) The tail feathers of my bird kind of grade into darker tips, but there isn't that dark band like adult Rough-leggeds have...looking at Sibley, it might actually be a Juvenile Rough-legged Hawk. At least, given the illustration, a juvi is the closest match of all (closer than either an adult Rough-legged or an adult Farruginous.) 

Part of the problem with identifying these hawks is they often have so many intermediate morphs. Red-tailed are the worst...they have more than half a dozen regional morphs, and quite a few of them end up here in Colorado. Trying to ID a Red-tailed is a mind bender.


----------



## MichaelHodges (Feb 13, 2014)

It's a rough-legged hawk. The over-saturation throws it off.


----------



## Wiki Tango (Feb 13, 2014)

An *X-Wing Seagull* , 
North sea
The Netherlands, Scheveningen

7D | EF 24-105 L | 1/500sec | f/7.1 | ISO100


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 13, 2014)

Wiki Tango said:


> An *X-Wing Seagull* ,
> North sea
> The Netherlands, Scheveningen
> 
> 7D | EF 24-105 L | 1/500sec | f/7.1 | ISO100



A bird with 4 wings ;D

Nice capture


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2014)

It's a biplane ;D


----------



## golubiewac1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Very impressed with the BIF submissions. Here are two of mine taken at the J.N. "Ding" Darling National Wildlife Refuge on Sanibel Island, Florida. I am still working on getting my camera (7D) set up correctly to get a decent AF hit rate.


----------



## 2n10 (Feb 14, 2014)

jrista said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > The two look close but the tail feathers to me looks like a Ferruginous hawk.
> ...



I agree with you on the Red-tailed Hawks. So many morphs and they interbreed muddying the waters even more.


----------



## pachanga1 (Feb 14, 2014)

here's another one


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2014)

pachanga1 said:


> here's another one



Welcome to CR


----------



## rpt (Feb 15, 2014)

pachanga1 said:


> here's another one


Great timing!


----------



## Logan (Feb 15, 2014)

im not as dedicated to flying birds as some people here but i was pretty happy with these swans.


----------



## ooF Fighters (Feb 15, 2014)

I've gone back to using my 7D for bif, But the 5DIII is great for evening shots like this


----------



## ikeman6634 (Feb 15, 2014)

Harris Hawk in flight near Tucson Arizona Feb 8, 2014


----------



## Logan (Feb 15, 2014)

ikeman6634 said:


> Harris Hawk in flight near Tucson Arizona Feb 8, 2014



wow that is unreal. but is that an antenna on the hawk? is that how you get it to fly straight at the camera, remote control?


----------



## philmoz (Feb 15, 2014)

Not something I've done much of; but captured these two in Africa in 2012.












Phil.


----------



## rpt (Feb 15, 2014)

Logan said:


> ikeman6634 said:
> 
> 
> > Harris Hawk in flight near Tucson Arizona Feb 8, 2014
> ...


Exactly my thoughts! ;D

Lovely picture!


----------



## Click (Feb 15, 2014)

ikeman6634 said:


> Harris Hawk in flight near Tucson Arizona Feb 8, 2014



Beautiful shot.

...And welcome to CR


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 15, 2014)

ikeman6634 said:


> Harris Hawk in flight near Tucson Arizona Feb 8, 2014



AMAZING...GREAT CAPTURE ikeman6634, thanks for sharing

WELCOME to CR


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 15, 2014)

philmoz said:


> Not something I've done much of; but captured these two in Africa in 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome shots philmoz


----------



## applecider (Feb 15, 2014)

Can't get an attachment to post here so below is a link to a flying widgeon. Canon 300 f2.8 is ii sum with a 1.4 ext iii on a 1dx.



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12504276374/


----------



## Northstar (Feb 15, 2014)

rpt said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > ikeman6634 said:
> ...



+1


----------



## oscar.ridderheim (Feb 15, 2014)

Hello, check this one out of a dove in flight 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ridderheim/8736829958/#


----------



## trof2 (Feb 15, 2014)

...


----------



## 20Dave (Feb 16, 2014)

Here are a few recent ones of mine. I would have said that one was a flock of Canadian Geese, but their wing speed seemed too fast. Sure enough, it is a flock of Brants, which I had never heard of prior to researching that photo. CCC welcome (the lighting is not good on the first two - too close to the middle of the day...). All shots were with a 5DIII and a 400 f/5.6 with a Kenko 1.4x teleconverter.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2014)

oscar.ridderheim said:


> Hello, check this one out of a dove in flight



Nice shot ....Welcome to CR


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Applecider.
I struggled to work it out too, tried posting same pic several times until I cracked it.
I was trying using the buttons above here, for add HTML, add pic(Mona Lisa icon). Not needed! 
Go to your Flickr image and select the box with arrow outwards (forward message icon from most email progs) select grab the HTML/BBCode, select size from drop down, select BBCode button, then copy the code from the box, and paste in message.
Hope this helps! 

Gull Feeding Frenzy! 




IMG_2217 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Cheers Graham.




applecider said:


> Can't get an attachment to post here so below is a link to a flying widgeon. Canon 300 f2.8 is ii sum with a 1.4 ext iii on a 1dx.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12504276374/


----------



## FloridaNature (Feb 16, 2014)

Here is a huge cropped close up of a Black Skimmer in flight and skimming to show the wonderful detail of the Canon 1DX - Canon 300 2.8 IS + 2X Extender III


----------



## FloridaNature (Feb 16, 2014)

Uggh. What a shame. I did not realize that the site would resize and down rez the images.
Here is a direct link for better detail viewing if anyone wants.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/floridanaturephotography/12562954444/#


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2014)

FloridaNature said:


> Here is a huge cropped close up of a Black Skimmer in flight and skimming to show the wonderful detail of the Canon 1DX - Canon 300 2.8 IS + 2X Extender III




Very nice shot FloridaNature

...And Welcome to CR


----------



## intuition (Feb 16, 2014)

Feeding shrimp snacks to seagulls make them come pretty close....




P1000803 by intuition2, on Flickr


----------



## Haphazard (Feb 16, 2014)

Red-billed Tropic Bird from the Galapagos


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2014)

Welcome to CR Haphazard


----------



## Haphazard (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you--enjoy the site and forum very much. Here's a Blue-footed Booby--also from the Galapagos.


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2014)

Very nice series. It's amazing to see it dive like that.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 16, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice series. It's amazing to see it dive like that.



+1....speed


----------



## jrista (Feb 16, 2014)

intuition said:


> Feeding shrimp snacks to seagulls make them come pretty close....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is an excellent shot!


----------



## intuition (Feb 17, 2014)

jrista said:


> ...
> That is an excellent shot!



Thanks! 
It is P&S so I really can't take much credit for photo skills 
Taken at 28mm, the seagull is so close I could have touched him!


----------



## CampKookooskoos (Feb 17, 2014)

A couple bald eagles from this weekend. Jefferson County, Kansas.


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2014)

CampKookooskoos said:


> A couple bald eagles from this weekend. Jefferson County, Kansas.



Very nice shots CampKookooskoos. I especially like the first one.

Welcom to CR


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2014)

intuition said:


> Feeding shrimp snacks to seagulls make them come pretty close....



That's a great shot. Well done intuition.


----------



## Cog (Feb 19, 2014)

A female mallard in flight.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 19, 2014)

Not quite so exotic, a Raven in a snowstorm....


----------



## MichaelHodges (Feb 19, 2014)

Don,

Very interesting contrast there with the raven and the dish. Where was this if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## scyrene (Feb 19, 2014)

intuition said:


> Feeding shrimp snacks to seagulls make them come pretty close....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What aperture did you use for that?


----------



## bob118 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Egrett in Flight in Myrtle Beach *

I just happen to have taken this shot today Feb 19th 2014 while on vacation here in Myrtle Beach, I was watching this guy in the backyard while it was roaming along a lagoon. I was waiting for it to take off into flight which I was lucky enough to capture it.


----------



## Gino (Feb 20, 2014)

Taken with my first DSLR...


----------



## 20Dave (Feb 20, 2014)

Here are more Brants wintering along the RI coast.

Dave


----------



## tushit (Feb 20, 2014)

My first attempt at photography...started a couple of months back...crimson sunbird feeding like a hummingbird. In two days, just saw them doing this once and unfortunately didn't get the focus right.


----------



## rpt (Feb 20, 2014)

tushit said:


> My first attempt at photography...started a couple of months back...crimson sunbird feeding like a hummingbird. In two days, just saw them doing this once and unfortunately didn't get the focus right.


I think that it is the shutter speed and not focus.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 20, 2014)

rpt said:


> tushit said:
> 
> 
> > My first attempt at photography...started a couple of months back...crimson sunbird feeding like a hummingbird. In two days, just saw them doing this once and unfortunately didn't get the focus right.
> ...


I was thinking it's a bit of both...

You really need high shutter speeds on tiny birds. Those wings move a lot faster than you think. I remember my first tries at BIF.... same problem.... I KNEW the shutter speed was fast enough, but the wings were blurred...

We learn by doing and asking... looking forward to your future work


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 20, 2014)

Gino said:


> Taken with my first DSLR...


Good timing gino


----------



## tushit (Feb 21, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > tushit said:
> ...



Yup. Will try with faster shutter speeds...hoping to travel over the weekend to see if I can capture any birds.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Bill.
Lovely shot, is that female flared for landing, or just jumped in to the air? If she is landing, is she really landing on the HARD slippery ice rather than the water? I don't know if it is lack of practice, but when there is ice here the ducks all seem to spin out and crash as they attempt to land on it!

Cheers Graham.



Jackson_Bill said:


> OK, enough of these BIFs with green scenery


----------



## Cog (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## intuition (Feb 21, 2014)

scyrene said:


> intuition said:
> 
> 
> > Feeding shrimp snacks to seagulls make them come pretty close....
> ...


f3.3


----------



## Chiuonthat (Feb 22, 2014)

Here is mind! EOS 50D :-[, ISO 1250, 400mm, 1/800, f11 & 2nd pic: ISO 1250, 200mm, f11, 1/640


----------



## Chiuonthat (Feb 22, 2014)

Here are a few more! They are all shot with 50D, 70-200 L.


----------



## ERHP (Feb 23, 2014)

Somewhat overcast yesterday but I still wanted to get some shots with more action. A Northern Shoveler on takeoff.


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Somewhat overcast yesterday but I still wanted to get some shots with more action. A Northern Shoveler on takeoff.




Very dynamic picture. Well done ERHP.


----------



## Nicolai.b (Feb 23, 2014)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3732/12321557194_f19d6a39fa_h.jpg


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 23, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Somewhat overcast yesterday but I still wanted to get some shots with more action. A Northern Shoveler on takeoff.



Good timing ERHP , a lot of action there


----------



## fishprof (Feb 23, 2014)

ERHP - I love the Shoveler shot. Great action, very nice detail.

Here's Black Skimmer in action taken a few weeks ago at St Marks NWR in FL. I have been "jonesing" for this shot for a long time. The skimming action was pretty far away and I didn't get many pixels on the bird with my lens (300 mm f/4 L with 1.4X TC III) so this has been cropped and processed a good bit. I probably could have used faster shutter speed but I think smooth panning was also part of my problem. BIF takes a lot of practice!

7D, 1/1250, f/8, ISO 400.


----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 23, 2014)

This is a Herring Gull that just dove underwater to steal a tidbit from a Common Loon. ( still underwater ). I am not sure what the tidbit actually is.

100- 400mm


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi EHRP.
Very nice I'd say you succeeded with your main aim.

Cheers Graham.




ERHP said:


> Somewhat overcast yesterday but I still wanted to get some shots with more action. A Northern Shoveler on takeoff.


----------



## jarrieta (Feb 24, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> I am not sure what the tidbit actually is.



Nice shot. I think the tidbit is a crab.


----------



## Oceo (Feb 24, 2014)

A couple of images from our Audubon "Great Backyard Bird Count".


----------



## rsheath08 (Feb 24, 2014)

EOS 6D w/ 70-200 f2.8 IS II


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2014)

rsheath08 said:


> EOS 6D w/ 70-200 f2.8 IS II



That's a very cool shot. I like it. Well done rsheath08.


----------



## 2n10 (Feb 24, 2014)

Male Northern Harrier, the Gray Ghost




Killdeer


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Feb 24, 2014)

Snowy Owl, Duxbury Beach, MA


----------



## estevesdematos (Feb 24, 2014)

Some birds


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2014)

Ray MacDonald said:


> Snowy Owl, Duxbury Beach, MA



Very nice first post. Lovely pictures. Welcome to CR


----------



## CTJohn (Feb 24, 2014)

Everglades Osprey with prey. 7D, 70-300L, 1/1000 second at f/5.6, ISO 160.


----------



## JimR from Boston (Feb 25, 2014)

Salisbury, MA taken 2/1/2014. Been waiting for a good flight opportunity of a snowy, here it is. Canon 1DX, 600mm


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 25, 2014)

CTJohn said:


> Everglades Osprey with prey. 7D, 70-300L, 1/1000 second at f/5.6, ISO 160.



Good timing CTJohn, nice shot


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 25, 2014)

JimR from Boston said:


> Salisbury, MA taken 2/1/2014. Been waiting for a good flight opportunity of a snowy, here it is.



Beautiful shots JimR from Boston, thanks for sharing


----------



## Click (Feb 25, 2014)

JimR from Boston said:


> Salisbury, MA taken 2/1/2014. Been waiting for a good flight opportunity of a snowy, here it is. Canon 1DX, 600mm



Great shots Jim. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## CTJohn (Feb 25, 2014)

JimR from Boston said:


> Salisbury, MA taken 2/1/2014. Been waiting for a good flight opportunity of a snowy, here it is. Canon 1DX, 600mm


Beautiful!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 25, 2014)

JimR from Boston said:


> Salisbury, MA taken 2/1/2014. Been waiting for a good flight opportunity of a snowy, here it is. Canon 1DX, 600mm



Nice shots! I'm heading up to Salisbury/PI tomorrow...


----------



## lion rock (Feb 25, 2014)

JimR,
Beautiful!
-r


----------



## arbitrage (Feb 25, 2014)

3 for your consideration......
1) BBMPIF
2) BEIF
3) JBEIF


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 25, 2014)

arbitrage said:


> 3 for your consideration......
> 1) BBMPIF
> 2) BEIF
> 3) JBEIF



Beautiful photos arbitrage, esp. 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 25, 2014)

5D III + 400mm


----------



## Click (Feb 25, 2014)

arbitrage said:


> 3 for your consideration......
> 1) BBMPIF
> 2) BEIF
> 3) JBEIF



Great shots arbitrage. I especially like the second one. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Dylan.
Beautiful shot, love the little ripples left by the wing vortices (or wingtip touching water?), where do you guys find mirror flat water?

Lots of nice shots from everyone, thanks for the inspiration.

Cheers Graham.



Dylan777 said:


> 5D III + 400mm


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Oceo.
Nice timing on the first one, did he fly off or just hop to the next point, is it flight if his wings are not in use?  : ;D

Cheers Graham. 




Oceo said:


> A couple of images from our Audubon "Great Backyard Bird Count".


----------



## pachanga1 (Feb 26, 2014)

Click said:


> pachanga1 said:
> 
> 
> > here's another one
> ...



thx!


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 27, 2014)

arbitrage said:


> 3 for your consideration......
> 1) BBMPIF
> 2) BEIF
> 3) JBEIF



Very nice, especially the eagles! What is that top bird? Forgive my ignorance.


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 27, 2014)

Shot only as a jpeg, top image is the uncropped but sized down version. I know it's not perfect, but compromises must be made to capture these fast little birds (at least for me). The light could have been better, I admit. I'm still impressed with the much reviled Sigma 24mm f/1.8, though. This was at f/2, 1/1600 second, ISO 2000, negative 1/3 exposure compensation, no NR in camera, and none in post, and no sharpening...and the aperture is almost wide open...on the puny, incapable 6D!! This particular lens is not really at all "soft", in my opinion (at least not in the middle 30% of the frame at wide aperture). I did tweak color/vibrance slightly and removed CA, and tweaked the fringing sliders slightly. If I had shot it as a RAW, I might have been tempted to tweak more...but this was shot through glass into low sun backlight, so it didn't feel worthy of RAW. It's possible there is some sharpening the camera added in its jpeg processing, because I see a faint outline on the left edge. But it's not all that noticeable. The bokeh highlights, are also not all that objectionable...again in my opinion. I've really not shot this lens often enough at wider aperture, but I want to do it more often now. What's really wild are macro images at this wide angle...


----------



## TheJock (Feb 27, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> ....What is that top bird? Forgive my ignorance.


Thats a Magpie mate, they steal shinny stuff


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 27, 2014)

TheJock said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > ....What is that top bird? Forgive my ignorance.
> ...



Ahh, I wouldn't have anything for them to steal!


----------



## Kerry B (Feb 28, 2014)

Lilac Breasted Roller in flight, taken with Canon 300f2.8mk11 lens


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> Lilac Breasted Roller in flight, taken with Canon 300f2.8mk11 lens



Very nice shot Kerry. Well done.


----------



## Kerry B (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks Click. Another flight shot, Lappet faced vulture taken with 5dmk111 and 300f2.8mk11 lens in the Masai Mara


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 1, 2014)

Canon 300f2.8mk11 with mk111 1.4 extender. Who said there was a slow down in performance?


----------



## Click (Mar 1, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> Another flight shot, Lappet faced vulture taken with 5dmk111 and 300f2.8mk11 lens in the Masai Mara



Excellent shot Kerry. I love the light and the bird’s pose.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 1, 2014)

Click said:


> Kerry B said:
> 
> 
> > Another flight shot, Lappet faced vulture taken with 5dmk111 and 300f2.8mk11 lens in the Masai Mara
> ...


It's very pastel.... Both a photograph and art..... I'd hang it on my wall. Nice!


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for your comments guys.


----------



## TheJock (Mar 1, 2014)

My first BIF shot with my new 70D (  ), bought the camera last night and took this today with my Sigma 150-500mm, I think the IQ is clearer than with my 550D, this is straight from camera, was on M so it's a bit bright. Loving the 70D 8)

Forgot to add the settings, I was playing around so they are as follows, ISO 1000, f8, 2500sec


----------



## Axel (Mar 1, 2014)

Some cranes, right after take-off. North-eastern Germany during the big annual crane migration. Kit: EOS 1DX, 400mm/2.8 & EF 2x Extender. 1/800s f5.6 ISO100.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Mar 1, 2014)

one of my crap shots. 1/640 F11 100mm ISO400


----------



## davidgator (Mar 1, 2014)

Osprey


----------



## Click (Mar 1, 2014)

davidgator said:


> Osprey



WOW Beautiful shot 8) Well done David.


----------



## mjbehnke (Mar 1, 2014)

davidgator said:


> Osprey



Very Nice, Love the composition!


----------



## CTJohn (Mar 2, 2014)

davidgator said:


> Osprey


Beautiful!


----------



## CTJohn (Mar 2, 2014)

7D, 70-300L, 1/1250 second, f/5.6


----------



## gary samples (Mar 2, 2014)

shot 1 f/9 1/6400 iso 800 600mm
shot 2 f/7.1 1/4000 iso 400 600mm


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2014)

Awesome. 8) Great shots Gary.


----------



## Math70 (Mar 2, 2014)

My first contribution. Thank you for inspiring my learning.


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2014)

Math70 said:
 

> My first contribution. Thank you for inspiring my learning.



Great first post. Beautiful shot. Welcome to CR


----------



## jprusa (Mar 2, 2014)

Math70 said:


> My first contribution. Thank you for inspiring my learning.


Very nice shot.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi David.
Beautiful shot, you nailed the lot. Well done.

Cheers Graham.




davidgator said:


> Osprey


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi Gary. 
Wow 2 excellent shots of this bird of prey. Thanks.

Hi Math.
Lovely shot, welcome to the forum.

Hi CTJohn.
Great shot, looks like the pond was busy.

Cheers Graham.




gary samples said:


> shot 1 f/9 1/6400 iso 800 600mm
> shot 2 f/7.1 1/4000 iso 400 600mm


----------



## gary samples (Mar 3, 2014)

mark II 1Ds 
600mm


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 3, 2014)

More artistic than normal shots. Canon 5dmk111 with 300f2.8mk11 lens


----------



## Click (Mar 3, 2014)

gary samples said:


> mark II 1Ds
> 600mm



Awesome. Fantastic shot. Lovely light.


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 3, 2014)

Gary that a stunning shot, great timing.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 3, 2014)

gary samples said:


> mark II 1Ds
> 600mm



*AWESOME* shot Gary


----------



## rpt (Mar 4, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> Gary that a stunning shot, great timing.


That's a classic Gary shot! Excellent!

Kerry B, your kingfisher shot is great too!


----------



## gary samples (Mar 4, 2014)

1Dx 600mm
f/9.0 iso 400 1/2000


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Gary. 
That is stunning, lovely detail of the markings, thanks for showing us.

Cheers Graham.




gary samples said:


> 1Dx 600mm
> f/9.0 iso 400 1/2000


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 4, 2014)

Indeed, Gary is blowing my mind!


----------



## Logan (Mar 4, 2014)

t3 70-200f4 at like 1/800


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 4, 2014)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx 600mm
> f/9.0 iso 400 1/2000



One word for you Gary = *EXCELLENT*


----------



## AlanF (Mar 4, 2014)

By chance I cycled to the lab today with my Tamron 150-600 and 5DIII in my backpack when I saw a dogfight between two birds. I couldn't make out what they were until I downloaded: a female sparrowhawk battling a crow. These are all 100% crops at 600mm, f/6.3, 1/640, iso 640 + 1 2/3 ev. The quality is not bad when you consider how cropped these are.


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2014)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx 600mm
> f/9.0 iso 400 1/2000


 

Awesome. 8) Excellent shot Gary. It's beautiful.


----------



## gary samples (Mar 5, 2014)

1Dx 
600mm 
here's a gray ghost 

thanks guys for all comments I love to shoot birds of pray


----------



## Logan (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Alan, could you post the uncropped 1455? I think it might make a neat desktop background if the saturation was tuned up on the blue a bit and the birds were cropped to the upper right 1/3 corner, depending on what the sky is like. I like pictures like that with a big amount of blue sky, most people think its boring but i find the gradient of colour in blue sky very captivating.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 5, 2014)

Logan said:


> Hi Alan, could you post the uncropped 1455? I think it might make a neat desktop background if the saturation was tuned up on the blue a bit and the birds were cropped to the upper right 1/3 corner, depending on what the sky is like. I like pictures like that with a big amount of blue sky, most people think its boring but i find the gradient of colour in blue sky very captivating.



Logan
Here are all 4 uncropped but reduced to 1200x800. If you tell me which one you want and what size, I'll either post it or give you a link to download it.
Alan

ps they were circling each other and maneuvering like the Red Baron and his foe in WWI over France.


----------



## Logan (Mar 5, 2014)

wow, after seeing these I might have to investigate the tamron a little more.

I like the first one, sparrowhawk 1455. 

here's a couple more BIF (barely) the eagles were having a huge feud over some fish heads, the adults would gang up and chase off the juvies, and then turn on each other for the prime chunks.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 5, 2014)

Logan said:


> wow, after seeing these I might have to investigate the tamron a little more.
> 
> I like the first one, sparrowhawk 1455.
> 
> here's a couple more BIF (barely) the eagles were having a huge feud over some fish heads, the adults would gang up and chase off the juvies, and then turn on each other for the prime chunks.



Nice ones, Logan. Here is the one you want close to the highest resolution CR allows to upload.


----------



## Logan (Mar 5, 2014)

Added to my desktop background folder! Thanks


----------



## gary samples (Mar 6, 2014)

1Dx 
600mm f/6.3 1/2500 iso 800


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2014)

Awesome Gary. 8) It's always a pleasure to look at your great pictures. Keep posting.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 6, 2014)

Click said:


> Awesome Gary. 8) It's always a pleasure to look at your great pictures. Keep posting.



Enough said +1 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## gary samples (Mar 6, 2014)

Click said:


> Awesome Gary. 8) It's always a pleasure to look at your great pictures. Keep posting.


I think I should slow down on the posting there talking banning me on the
( Show your Bird Portraits ) 

THE SMACK DOWN


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 6, 2014)

gary samples said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome Gary. 8) It's always a pleasure to look at your great pictures. Keep posting.
> ...



Yet another wonderful picture.... Thanks for posting!


----------



## gary samples (Mar 6, 2014)

1Dx
600mm 
last one really LOL


----------



## candyman (Mar 6, 2014)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> 60mm
> last one really LOL



Gary, those (including the smack down) are some fantastic photos! A real joy to look at them. Thanks for sharing them here at CR


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Gary.
Fantastic shot, you just know that's going to leave a mark in the morning! 
Yor pics are always a joy to look at, please tell me you know I was only kidding with the ban comment, no offence was intended. 

Cheers Graham. 




gary samples said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome Gary. 8) It's always a pleasure to look at your great pictures. Keep posting.
> ...


----------



## jprusa (Mar 6, 2014)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> 60mm
> last one really LOL


Beautiful !


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 6, 2014)

gary samples said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome Gary. 8) It's always a pleasure to look at your great pictures. Keep posting.
> ...



AWESOME shot Gary 

Your BIF photos make my BIF photos look like :-\ :-\ :-\, but please DO NOT stop posting them ;D


----------



## gary samples (Mar 6, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Gary.
> Fantastic shot, you just know that's going to leave a mark in the morning!
> Yor pics are always a joy to look at, please tell me you know I was only kidding with the ban comment, no offence was intended.
> 
> ...


 I know your kidding !! and thanks for all the great comments. I mite post a few you have seen before hard to keep track then your old hope you like eagles !


----------



## gary samples (Mar 7, 2014)

1Dx 
600mm


----------



## candyman (Mar 7, 2014)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> 600mm



Wow, what a great capture. sharp and colorful. Excellent!


----------



## Northstar (Mar 7, 2014)

candyman said:


> gary samples said:
> 
> 
> > 1Dx
> ...



+1


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 7, 2014)

Gary, you have posted some stunning images, great to see.


----------



## Northstar (Mar 7, 2014)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> 600mm




Gary...I'm curious. When you shoot a fast moving subject coming straight at you like this using a super tele and your 1dx, do you get several oof shots mixed in with the sharp ones when burst shooting? I do, so I'm just curious if it's normal?

For example, if I shot this eagle coming straight at me with my 1dx 300 2.8 combo I'm guessing that in a 10 -12 shot burst there would be 3 to 5 out of focus. 

Anyone else with thoughts on this I sure would appreciate....sometimes I wonder if I need to send in the 300 for service/inspection.


----------



## gary samples (Mar 7, 2014)

Northstar said:


> gary samples said:
> 
> 
> > 1Dx
> ...


 some times I do but it is almost always me not getting the focus point on right ! canon software shows you where your points hit. if you have focus problems on moving targets that's the first place to look


----------



## Cog (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2014)

Very nice shot Cog. Well done.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 7, 2014)

Cog said:


>


Inspirational... I know where a bunch of ducks are hanging out so I think I will go play with them tomorrow.

Did you use a flash?


----------



## Cog (Mar 7, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Nope. Was lucky - the sun was not completely behind the clouds at that moment.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi Gary.
Wow I just opened the thread at new posts and was greeted by this full screen.
Fantastic shot, awesome subject. Thanks.

Cheers Graham.



gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> 600mm


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi Cog.
Nice shot lovely colours.

All others, so many excellent pictures, too many to list individually but thank you all for continuing to post.

Cheers Graham.




Cog said:


>


----------



## gary samples (Mar 8, 2014)

1Dx 
600mm 
f/6.3 
1/3200 iso 400


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 8, 2014)

WOW! Again!

Fantastic series of eagle shots!

Thank you for posting them.


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2014)

WOW Awesome. Gary you're the best. 8)


----------



## Gilbo65 (Mar 8, 2014)

Marsh Harrier, Somerset, UK

One of the least widespread birds of prey in the UK, and has been a subject of some research for myself in the last few years. First shot of the harrier worth sharing for myself, if mostly for the lighting.




Marsh Harrier on the Westhay Marshes, Somerset by gilbo65, on Flickr

Shot with a 400mm f/5.6 L. Handheld.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi Gilbo. 
Beautiful pic, like you say the lighting is great too.

Cheers Graham.



Gilbo65 said:


> Marsh Harrier, Somerset, UK
> 
> One of the least widespread birds of prey in the UK, and has been a subject of some research for myself in the last few years. First shot of the harrier worth sharing for myself, if mostly for the lighting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 8, 2014)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> 600mm
> f/6.3
> 1/3200 iso 400



*EXCELLENT*


----------



## fredericsiffert (Mar 8, 2014)

1DX12-510 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr

Canon EOS 1Dx and EF 500 f/4 IS L


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2014)

Frederic, that's a great shot. Well done.


----------



## rpt (Mar 8, 2014)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> 600mm
> f/6.3
> 1/3200 iso 400


Wow! Lovely shot.


----------



## rpt (Mar 8, 2014)

fredericsiffert said:


> 1DX12-510 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr
> 
> Canon EOS 1Dx and EF 500 f/4 IS L


Excellent shot!


----------



## gary samples (Mar 8, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Gilbo.
> Beautiful pic, like you say the lighting is great too.
> 
> Cheers Graham.
> ...


 wonderful shot
I love to shoot harrier they are very hard to get up on even with big glass!


----------



## gary samples (Mar 8, 2014)

rpt said:


> fredericsiffert said:
> 
> 
> > 1DX12-510 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr
> ...


 beautiful bird & shot love the colors


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 8, 2014)

Cloudy, Rainy Day Osprey! Wishing for Blue Skies!


----------



## gary samples (Mar 8, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> Cloudy, Rainy Day Osprey! Wishing for Blue Skies!


 wonderful
love to find ospreys so much fun to watch dive feet first for fish and they are not to spooky to get up on


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 8, 2014)

Snowy Owl - take-off from some dunes, - shot from the beach - Martha's Vineyard
Canon 60D - 100-400mm 
ISO225, 235mm, f/7.1, 1/2000 handheld, manual, - center focus

I was sneaking up on this snowy when he took off. Luckily I had a second to refocus and shoot. I was very surprised it came out well.


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 8, 2014)

gary samples said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Cloudy, Rainy Day Osprey! Wishing for Blue Skies!
> ...


Thank you Gary! And I agree! They are a lot of fun to watch! They really seem to be the better Fisherman than even the Bald Eagles. Interestingly enough, most of our Bald Eagles get their fish by chasing the Osprey, after they make their catch! The Eagles powerfully overtake the Osprey and after a bit of aerobatics, they tend to finally let go of the fish! Often times the Eagles can catch the fish before the fish hits the water!! 

It's quite a sight to see, I'm sure you've seen it many times yourself... I'm set on catching that "dogfight" with my trusty gear, one of these days soon! I've been able to grab some images of them doing that but they were too far in the distance to be of any real use or usable quality. A pleasure to watch, nonetheless! 

Thank you again!


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 8, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Snowy Owl - take-off from some dunes, - shot from the beach - Martha's Vineyard
> Canon 60D - 100-400mm
> ISO225, 235mm, f/7.1, 1/2000 handheld, manual, - center focus
> 
> I was sneaking up on this snowy when he took off. Luckily I had a second to refocus and shoot. I was very surprised it came out well.


I'm sure that some may not like the wings being clipped in the image but I really love it! What a great image, they are so beautiful! By the time I get back up to the Cape this year, they'll already be gone! Hope you can grab some more soon! Really nice!


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 8, 2014)

gary samples said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > fredericsiffert said:
> ...


Stunning Bird and wonderful composition! Great colors and to have him captured with Prey in bill, is just wonderful!


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 8, 2014)

Cog said:


>


Beautiful Mallard!


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 8, 2014)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> 600mm


  My, my!!! What an Amazing image Gary!! They all are really but I really love this one! That's fantastic!! Thanks for posting! ;D


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 8, 2014)

JimR from Boston said:


> Salisbury, MA taken 2/1/2014. Been waiting for a good flight opportunity of a snowy, here it is. Canon 1DX, 600mm


Great Shots Jimmy!


----------



## fredericsiffert (Mar 8, 2014)

other shot...




1DX17384 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr

Canon EOS 1Dx and EF 500mm f/4 IS L + Extender 1.4 III


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 8, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> Cloudy, Rainy Day Osprey! Wishing for Blue Skies!



Very nice Krob78


----------



## Skulker (Mar 8, 2014)

Gilbo65 said:


> Marsh Harrier, Somerset, UK
> 
> One of the least widespread birds of prey in the UK, and has been a subject of some research for myself in the last few years. First shot of the harrier worth sharing for myself, if mostly for the lighting.
> 
> ...



Somehow they look great above the reeds to me, well caught.

Sometimes they interact with the starlings trying to roost, its worth looking out for some time.


----------



## Skulker (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's a BIF. But I thought as an image on its own it lacked reason. So I thought I would try it as a "water color" look alike.

I'm not sure what to do with the other, but something will happen to it.


----------



## Mick (Mar 8, 2014)

Just one of many.....shot at half the speed I should shoot at to blurr the shot. Yes its a wild bird.


----------



## gary samples (Mar 9, 2014)

1Dx
600mm


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2014)

Amazing shots Gary.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 9, 2014)

Not quite as fierce as Gary's eagles.....


----------



## gary samples (Mar 9, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Not quite as fierce as Gary's eagles.....


 I love to shot ducks pintails are like little jet rockets


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 9, 2014)

Great shots everyone! I'll add a few



Cattle Egret in Flight by EricJ777, on Flickr



Muscovy Ducks by EricJ777, on Flickr



BCN Heron BIF by EricJ777, on Flickr



BCN Heron BIF by EricJ777, on Flickr



Adult and juvenile BCN Heron fighting by EricJ777, on Flickr



Adult and juvenile BCN Heron fighting by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 9, 2014)

amazing! I think i need alot more practice before i'm eligible to post in this thread... :-[


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi wickedwombat.
Post what you have, then if I post too we might just be good enough to be moral support for each other! :-[
Or perhaps we should start a posting for anyone not comfortable posting their pics here! 8) Perhaps call it "Amateur hour BIF" or perhaps you can come up with a better name. ;D 
Let's just post here and show these other folks what they are up against! : :-[

Cheers Graham.



wickidwombat said:


> amazing! I think i need alot more practice before i'm eligible to post in this thread... :-[


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi Don.
Not as fierce but just as great.

Cheers Graham.




Don Haines said:


> Not quite as fierce as Gary's eagles.....


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 9, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> IslanderMV said:
> 
> 
> > Snowy Owl - take-off from some dunes, - shot from the beach - Martha's Vineyard
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. I like it also

The wings are clipped as the bird flew right at me, they are clipped in the original image. 

I was trying for extreme closeup pictures. A sculptor is doing a statue of a snowy and I have been supplying him picts. I will post the super closeups on the bird portraits pages. I was trying to visually answer the questions, what is the snowy "Mask", and do Snowy Owls have ears.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 9, 2014)

Mick said:


> Just one of many.....shot at half the speed I should shoot at to blurr the shot. Yes its a wild bird.



Nice one Mick  a lot of action there


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 9, 2014)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> 600mm



As always Gary, those are amazing shots 

Can't wait to have one of those in my collection


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 9, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Not quite as fierce as Gary's eagles.....



Gary's eagles would eat your duck alive ;D

Good timing Don


----------



## gary samples (Mar 9, 2014)

1Dx
600mm f/6.3 1/2500 iso 800



love your night herons shots


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2014)

Awesome. Another great shot Gary. 8)


----------



## MarcD (Mar 10, 2014)

A violet sabrewing humming bird, shot in Monteverde, Costa Rica.

Canon EOS 60D - EF100mm f/2,8L Macro IS USM - 1/320 sec. - f/4,0 - ISO 1000


----------



## fredericsiffert (Mar 10, 2014)

1DX12-537 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr

Canon EOS 1Dx and EF 500mm f/4 IS L


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2014)

MarcD said:


> A violet sabrewing humming bird, shot in Monteverde, Costa Rica.
> 
> Canon EOS 60D - EF100mm f/2,8L Macro IS USM - 1/320 sec. - f/4,0 - ISO 1000



Lovely colors. 8) Well done.


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2014)

fredericsiffert said:


> 1DX12-537 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr
> 
> Canon EOS 1Dx and EF 500mm f/4 IS L




Great shot Frederic. Really sharp image. Nicely done.


----------



## MarcD (Mar 10, 2014)

fredericsiffert said:


> 1DX12-537 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr
> 
> Canon EOS 1Dx and EF 500mm f/4 IS L



Amazing! Nice subject captured perfectly! 2 thumbs up! 8)


----------



## MarcD (Mar 10, 2014)

Pelican - searching for dinner 

EOS 70D - EF100-400mm @275mm - 1/500 sec - f/7,1 - ISO 100


----------



## Northstar (Mar 11, 2014)

Anybody care to venture a guess as to what happened to the birds in flight in this image?


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2014)

MarcD said:


> Pelican - searching for dinner
> 
> EOS 70D - EF100-400mm @275mm - 1/500 sec - f/7,1 - ISO 100



Another very nice shot Marc. 8) Keep posting.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 11, 2014)

Lapwings in flight
1/5000, f/5.6, iso640, 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTC, 5DIII
Full frame compressed to 2400x1600. 

It is remarkable that all of the lapwings are in focus. This where my 300mm combo beats my Tamron 150-600 as it sharp across the whole frame at 600mm.


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 11, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Cloudy, Rainy Day Osprey! Wishing for Blue Skies!
> ...


Thanks Dylan!


----------



## zim (Mar 11, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Anybody care to venture a guess as to what happened to the birds in flight in this image?



OK I'll bite
When's a reflection not a reflection?..... when the source is missing 

The only solution I've come up with is that the UFO on the far left has death rayed the lower bird and is levitating it up to the mother ship to perform some hiddious experiments on the poor thing.

....... that might be wrong ???


----------



## Northstar (Mar 11, 2014)

zim said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody care to venture a guess as to what happened to the birds in flight in this image?
> ...



LOL...not quite. 

Someone must know what happened with this crazy bird in flight image???


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 11, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Anybody care to venture a guess as to what happened to the birds in flight in this image?


The birds are getting ready to mate, or my imagination is very fertile?


----------



## lion rock (Mar 11, 2014)

Acrobatic synchronized flying formation? ;D ;D
-r




Northstar said:


> Anybody care to venture a guess as to what happened to the birds in flight in this image?


----------



## 2n10 (Mar 11, 2014)

Northstar said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Northstar said:
> ...



Looks like an atmospheric reflection, a mirage.


----------



## OscarBjarna (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Northstar (Mar 11, 2014)

All I did was flip it upside down...here's the original! ;D : and the upside down shot is the second one.

The pond was so calm and perfect that day that the reflected image was just as sharp as the original.

in the original, you can see some ripples in the water in the upper right part of the image....and you can see those same ripples in the lower left after the flip.

north


----------



## MarcD (Mar 11, 2014)

Another pelican

EOS 70D - EF100-400mm @400mm - 1/500 sec - f/7,1 - ISO 100


----------



## nsurg (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: BIRD IN FLIGHT ONLY -- share your BFF photos here*

Cool, here's my favorite BFF photo!


----------



## Roger Jones (Mar 12, 2014)

Stunning image Oscar, well done.


----------



## rpt (Mar 13, 2014)

Northstar said:


> All I did was flip it upside down...here's the original! ;D : and the upside down shot is the second one.
> 
> The pond was so calm and perfect that day that the reflected image was just as sharp as the original.
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha! Good one. I was going to say it was a reflection but the angles did not match up in my head so I shut up. Now seeing the original it makes sense.


----------



## steven kessel (Mar 13, 2014)

Here's a little something (pun intended). 5Diii, 180 f3.5L Macro, ISO 200, f6.3 @ 1,1250


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 13, 2014)

fredericsiffert said:


> 1DX12-537 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr
> 
> Canon EOS 1Dx and EF 500mm f/4 IS L



Yes great job, I've never seen one of these birds before!


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Here's a little something (pun intended). 5Diii, 180 f3.5L Macro, ISO 200, f6.3 @ 1,1250



Beautiful shot Steven. Nicely done.


----------



## Cog (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## gary samples (Mar 15, 2014)

1Dx 
600mm 
eagle combat


----------



## rpt (Mar 15, 2014)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> 600mm
> eagle combat


Yay! The pat-a-cake shot! Wonderful!


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 15, 2014)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> 600mm
> eagle combat



Very cool capture. Nice work. 8)


----------



## Eldar (Mar 15, 2014)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> 600mm
> eagle combat


Gary, That is Absolutely Stunning! I would have been tremendously proud if that was my picture! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2014)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> 600mm
> eagle combat




Awesome shot. 8)


----------



## MarcD (Mar 15, 2014)

EOS 70D - EF100-400mm @400mm - 1/640 sec - f/8,0 - ISO 250 

Not 100% sharp, I know, but worth keeping it.


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2014)

Almost touching the water with the wing while flying ... Sure it's a keeper.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 16, 2014)

Spring migration has started


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi folks.
Cog, I like the mallard, looks like he is working hard for altitude.

Gary, stunning shot, lovely.

Marc, sharper by far than most of my keepers, I'd be over the moon to take a shot like that.

Don, great shot of formation flying.

Thanks one and all for the inspiration to keep trying, and the target to aim for, but just once could you all stop raising the bar so high! ;D

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 16, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Thanks one and all for the inspiration to keep trying, and the target to aim for, but just once could you all stop raising the bar so high! ;D
> 
> Cheers Graham.


Ok..... How's this....


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2014)

;D ;D ;D Well, I like the composition of your image ;D


----------



## candyman (Mar 16, 2014)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> 600mm
> eagle combat




Great shot!
There is an interesting article commenting more on the battle of two eagles


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2316253/American-bald-eagles-battle-piece-dead-carp.html


----------



## gary samples (Mar 16, 2014)

candyman said:


> gary samples said:
> 
> 
> > 1Dx
> ...


 I was shooting right next to him


----------



## rpt (Mar 17, 2014)

Click said:


> ;D ;D ;D Well, I like the composition of your image ;D


Well, the lowest one is on the 1/3rd boundary but you clipped the wing of the top bird...


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2014)

rpt said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > ;D ;D ;D Well, I like the composition of your image ;D
> ...



I was only trying to say something nice about his picture ;D ;D ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 17, 2014)

candyman said:


> gary samples said:
> 
> 
> > 1Dx
> ...



Nice article. Thanks for posting.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 17, 2014)

Heron Combat (over a small tilapia)
Taken yesterday in stormy weather with 30 mph winds. 5D3, 70-200Lii, Tv 1/1250, ISO 1000, f/2.8
Harry was fishing with me when a younger intruder arrived. A small tilapia was caught and then the battle began. The fish got away and Harry chased off his rival. Poor light and fast action contributed to poor IQ and not sharp images, but I hope you like them anyway.




2 Herons Fight over fish by EricJ777, on Flickr



2 Herons Fight over fish by EricJ777, on Flickr



2 Herons Fight over fish by EricJ777, on Flickr



2 Herons Fight over fish by EricJ777, on Flickr



2 Herons Fight over fish by EricJ777, on Flickr



2 Herons Fight over fish by EricJ777, on Flickr



2 Herons Fight over fish by EricJ777, on Flickr



2 Herons Fight over fish by EricJ777, on Flickr



2 Herons Fight over fish by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Mar 17, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> Heron Combat (over a small tilapia)
> Taken yesterday in stormy weather with 30 mph winds. 5D3, 70-200Lii, Tv 1/1250, ISO 1000, f/2.8
> Harry was fishing with me when a younger intruder arrived. A small tilapia was caught and then the battle began. The fish got away and Harry chased off his rival. Poor light and fast action contributed to poor IQ and not sharp images, but I hope you like them anyway.
> 
> ...



That's a beautiful serie!
I enjoyed ut


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks, candyman.


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2014)

[quote author= link=topic=19270.msg378825#msg378825 date=1395024081]
Heron Combat (over a small tilapia)
Taken yesterday in stormy weather with 30 mph winds. 5D3, 70-200Lii, Tv 1/1250, ISO 1000, f/2.8
Harry was fishing with me when a younger intruder arrived. A small tilapia was caught and then the battle began. The fish got away and Harry chased off his rival. Poor light and fast action contributed to poor IQ and not sharp images, but I hope you like them anyway.

[/quote]

Very nice series serendipidy. BIF in your case means Birds Involved in Fight ;D


----------



## zim (Mar 17, 2014)

Northstar said:


> All I did was flip it upside down...here's the original! ;D : and the upside down shot is the second one.
> 
> The pond was so calm and perfect that day that the reflected image was just as sharp as the original.
> 
> ...



Ahhhhh that's what threw me the reflection actually looks sharper than the subject!


----------



## Northstar (Mar 18, 2014)

zim said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > All I did was flip it upside down...here's the original! ;D : and the upside down shot is the second one.
> ...



 yes, I'm not sure why this is true, but you're right! I've always thought it to be an interesting shot in this way.


----------



## EricFiskCGD (Mar 18, 2014)

Took this picture while in Boston & Fisherman's Wharf with my family - my son is fascinated with seagulls and one of the best memory I have of his toddler years is of him running trying to catch one to take home. This one I'm afraid was so big it might take _him_ home! That's the biggest gull we've ever seen.


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 18, 2014)

Snowy Owl Hunting in the Dunes, Martha's Vineyard.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 18, 2014)

Griffon vulture from the Gorge du Verdon (Great Canyon of Verdon) in France. Not very often one get to shoot birds from above, when they are several hundred meters above ground.

This was shot on a family trip, so I only had my 70-200 f2.8L IS II, with the 2xIII extender and it is a bit cropped.


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 18, 2014)

Ring-necked Duck flying across Flat Creek in Jackson Wyoming.
Canon 1D Mark IV
Canon 300mm f/2.8L IS with 1.4x
f/6.3
1/3200
800 iso


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 18, 2014)

An Oystercatcher in the NC Outerbanks. Handheld from a skiff in the Pamlico Sound. Older shot from September 2010. Canon 7D, Canon 300mm f/2.8L IS, f/5, 1/1600, 200 iso


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Don.
Wow that's great, a beautiful dreamy picture of perfectly focused sky, there seems to be some dust on your sensor though! ;D ROTFLMAO

Cheers Graham.



Don Haines said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks one and all for the inspiration to keep trying, and the target to aim for, but just once could you all stop raising the bar so high! ;D
> ...


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 19, 2014)

Valvebounce said:
 

> Hi Don.
> Wow that's great, a beautiful dreamy picture of perfectly focused sky, there seems to be some dust on your sensor though! ;D ROTFLMAO
> 
> Cheers Graham.
> ...


You know what they say.... If you haven't screwed up, persevere.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 19, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Don.
> Wow that's great, a beautiful dreamy picture of perfectly focused sky, there seems to be some dust on your sensor though!
> Ok..... How's this....


That's not dust....it's oil. I wanted my camera to have a sensor like the new Nikon so I sprayed some oil on it


----------



## djurma11 (Mar 19, 2014)

Took this at Yellowstone two summers ago. Used my 70-200 II to track this raven against the hills of Lamar Valley.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi folks.
Serendipidy, great sequence, looks almost as fierce as the eagle fight! 
Eric, Islander, Eldar, wildlifeandmore, great shots, djurma, great silhouette. 
Madphotography, can you have another try, as I'm sure you have seen your pics didn't post properly..

Cheers Graham.


----------



## MADphotography (Mar 19, 2014)

Here is my attempt at birds in flight . I used a canon 7D for most of these photos the first one was with a T1i. Had to crop one of then so sorry about IQ.




 Over the Trees  




 Lift Off 




 Soaring


----------



## crb595 (Mar 19, 2014)

Here is a Great Blue Heron shot with a 5D and 100-400.


----------



## EricFiskCGD (Mar 19, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi folks.
> Serendipidy, great sequence, looks almost as fierce as the eagle fight!
> Eric, Islander, Eldar, wildlifeandmore, great shots, djurma, great silhouette.
> Madphotography, can you have another try, as I'm sure you have seen your pics didn't post properly..
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 19, 2014)

OscarBjarna said:


>


Very nice B&W conversion Oscar! I like it!


----------



## scyrene (Mar 19, 2014)

A barn owl composite that unexpectedly hunted over a wetland (while I was looking for stonechats) - very far off, but that helped with the autofocus, which is usually too slow and unreliable for birds in flight with my setup (500L II + 2x II). Considerable cropping required.

Second, lots of siskins on a garden feeder gave me the opportunity for some passerines in flight shots. Actually mostly wing-flapping displays, but it's nice to get shots of small birds doing something other than perching  Poor light meant pretty high ISO required for this - flight-freezing shots needed 1/1600-1/3200 sec, so it was ISO 2500-4000 with the bare 500 and with the 1.4x III.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 19, 2014)

Tundra Swans


----------



## gary samples (Mar 20, 2014)

1Dx 
600mm


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2014)

Awesome shot Gary 8)


----------



## Cog (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## CampKookooskoos (Mar 20, 2014)

Some water foul in flight over Jefferson County, Kansas, yesterday afternoon: wood duck, blue-winged teal, mallards out for a stroll, and buffleheads skimming the water. All taken with 70D & Tamron 150-600 at f8/600mm.


----------



## clicstudio (Mar 20, 2014)

*Seagulls in Miami*

Shooting a model on the beach… So, I took a few shots for fun…
All you need is a few pieces of bread and in seconds you have dozens of Seagulls fighting over it. They get so close, you can almost hand feed them 

Canon 1Dx, Canon 24-70 F2.8L II, ISO 100, F3.2, 1/2000


----------



## ScubaX (Mar 20, 2014)

Acorn Woodpecker
Canon 5DMKIII Canon 70-300 F4-5.6L IS @ 300mm 1/1000 f5.6 ISO 320 Hand held and cropped
Anna's Hummingbird
Canon 5DMKIII Canon 70-300 F4-5.6L IS @ 300mm 1/400 f7.1 ISO 100 Hand held and cropped


----------



## JumboShrimp (Mar 21, 2014)

This solitary skua was skimming a pristine snow bank while creating an angelic shadow as a bonus. (70D with 55-250 STM at 250mm.)


----------



## JumboShrimp (Mar 21, 2014)

Two shots of black-browed albatross skimming the waters by our ship in Antarctica. In the "pair" shot, I particularly like the way their eyes are level but the wings are tilted.


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 21, 2014)

JumboShrimp said:


> Two shots of black-browed albatross skimming the waters by our ship in Antarctica. In the "pair" shot, I particularly like the way their eyes are level but the wings are tilted.



Now there is something you don't see every day ! Nice !


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 21, 2014)

Two juvenile Black Skimmers at sunset - Martha's Vineyard , taken last summer, I am hoping they return this year.
(there is a Peregrine falcon around the nest area, may scare them away )

60D
100-400mm at 300mm ISO160 F5.6, 1/800


----------



## Skatol (Mar 22, 2014)

Tundra Swan migration through Middle Creek, Pa.
600mm + 2xTC, F/13, 1/2500, ISO-640


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 22, 2014)

Ducks taking flight


----------



## sedwards (Mar 22, 2014)

shot this red tailed hawk from my back porch this afternoon



IMG_5043 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2014)

sedwards said:


> shot this red tailed hawk from my back porch this afternoon



Very nice first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## TheJock (Mar 22, 2014)

Not the sharpest as all out at 500mm, but a nice day to the local sanctuary today.
How about Marsh Harrier meets Emirates airlines ;D


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 22, 2014)

Viper28 said:


> Some Red Kites feeding in the rain


Nice set Viper28.


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 22, 2014)

Skatol said:


> Tundra Swan migration through Middle Creek, Pa.
> 600mm + 2xTC, F/13, 1/2500, ISO-640



Beautiful shot Skatol.


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2014)

Skatol said:


> Tundra Swan migration through Middle Creek, Pa.
> 600mm + 2xTC, F/13, 1/2500, ISO-640



Lovely shot Brent.


----------



## skullyspice (Mar 24, 2014)

Hummingbird


----------



## Northstar (Mar 24, 2014)

skullyspice said:


> Hummingbird



very nice!!


----------



## Click (Mar 24, 2014)

skullyspice said:


> Hummingbird



Lovely.


----------



## ScubaX (Mar 24, 2014)

skullyspice said:


> Hummingbird



That's beautiful!!


----------



## ERHP (Mar 24, 2014)

Some great shots guys(and girls?)!

More cool eagle shots, Gary!
Nice action sequence Serendipidy!
Great catch on the Acorn Woodpecker, ScubaX!

Here's one of the Anna's hummingbird shots I took Friday evening.


----------



## ScubaX (Mar 24, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Some great shots guys(and girls?)!
> 
> More cool eagle shots, Gary!
> Nice action sequence Serendipidy!
> ...



Wow, that is a great shot. I was watching some Anna's today in the garden, but we have almost no flowers in bloom. I went out looking for wildflowers today, and they are just not happing other than some golden poppies. The drought is hitting hard. Maybe by April our flowers will start blooming and I can concentrate on one area and try and measure up to these shots here.

What lens and settings did you have?


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 24, 2014)

wildlifeandmore said:


> Viper28 said:
> 
> 
> > Some Red Kites feeding in the rain
> ...



Those are nice, especially the second from the bottom.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 24, 2014)

sedwards said:


> shot this red tailed hawk from my back porch this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5043 by sedwards679, on Flickr



Nice work.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 24, 2014)

Click said:


> Awesome shot Gary 8)



+1...as always


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 24, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> JumboShrimp said:
> 
> 
> > Two shots of black-browed albatross skimming the waters by our ship in Antarctica. In the "pair" shot, I particularly like the way their eyes are level but the wings are tilted.
> ...



+1...doubt I'll ever get to Antarctica.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 24, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Two juvenile Black Skimmers at sunset - Martha's Vineyard , taken last summer, I am hoping they return this year.
> (there is a Peregrine falcon around the nest area, may scare them away )
> 
> 60D
> 100-400mm at 300mm ISO160 F5.6, 1/800



Jeff,

What a stunning photo! I love the colors and composition. I'd hang that on my living room wall. Great work.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 24, 2014)

Fantastic shots on this thread. I'll add some of my heron fishing partner, Harry.




BCN Heron BIF by EricJ777, on Flickr



BCN Heron BIF by EricJ777, on Flickr



BCN Heron BIF by EricJ777, on Flickr



BCN Heron BIF by EricJ777, on Flickr



BCN Heron BIF by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## buddywoods (Mar 24, 2014)

Here are some of my bald eagle pictures.


----------



## Click (Mar 24, 2014)

buddywoods said:


> Here are some of my bald eagle pictures.




Beautiful series. ...And welcome to CR


----------



## buddywoods (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks, Click!


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 25, 2014)

buddywoods said:


> Here are some of my bald eagle pictures.


Buddy,

Fantastic shots of a beautiful bird. Unfortunately, we don't have any here in Hawaii :'( so I am very glad for photogs like you and Gary that post them here.

great series...the first one is my favorite.


----------



## buddywoods (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks, Serendipidy!

I live close to the Mississippi and Missouri Rivers. During the winter the eagles will come down the Mississippi River to find food.


----------



## buddywoods (Mar 25, 2014)

Red-tailed Hawk


----------



## buddywoods (Mar 25, 2014)

Hummingbirds


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2014)

buddywoods said:


> Hummingbirds



Lovely shots. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## buddywoods (Mar 26, 2014)

Click said:


> buddywoods said:
> 
> 
> > Hummingbirds
> ...



Thanks, Click!


----------



## DIABLO (Mar 26, 2014)

Northern Male Harrier


----------



## Northstar (Mar 26, 2014)

buddywoods said:


> Hummingbirds



very nice buddy!!


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 26, 2014)

buddywoods said:


> Hummingbirds



WOW! Fantastic photos. I like them all. Love hummers but again, none to be found in Hawaii.


----------



## buddywoods (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks, Northstar and Serendipidy!


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 26, 2014)

buddywoods said:


> Here are some of my bald eagle pictures.


Nice set of shots! Really like the one of him over the icy river.


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 26, 2014)

buddywoods said:


> Hummingbirds


Great shots!


----------



## buddywoods (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks, wildlifeandmore!


----------



## buddywoods (Mar 26, 2014)

American White Pelicans


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2014)

buddywoods said:


> American White Pelicans




Beautiful series. Lovely shots. I especially like the first one. 8)


----------



## buddywoods (Mar 27, 2014)

Click said:


> buddywoods said:
> 
> 
> > American White Pelicans
> ...



Thanks, Click!


----------



## buddywoods (Mar 27, 2014)

Ring-Billed Gulls


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2014)

buddywoods said:


> Ring-Billed Gulls




Great series. Well done.


----------



## buddywoods (Mar 28, 2014)

Click said:


> buddywoods said:
> 
> 
> > Ring-Billed Gulls
> ...



Thanks, Click!


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi Buddy.
Beautiful formation flying, beautifully captured.

Cheers Graham.




buddywoods said:


> American White Pelicans


----------



## buddywoods (Mar 28, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Buddy.
> Beautiful formation flying, beautifully captured.
> 
> Cheers Graham.
> ...



Thanks, Valvebounce!


----------



## buddywoods (Mar 29, 2014)

Mick said:


> A wild Golden Eagle dines out on Red Fox



Great capture, Mick!


----------



## Northstar (Mar 29, 2014)

Mick said:


> A wild Golden Eagle dines out on Red Fox



Red fox already dead? (Or do GE's prey on fox?)

Great shot mick!


----------



## buddywoods (Mar 29, 2014)

Great Blue Herons


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2014)

buddywoods said:


> Great Blue Herons



Nice series. The second one is very special.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 29, 2014)

Click said:


> buddywoods said:
> 
> 
> > Great Blue Herons
> ...



+1...well done!


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 29, 2014)

Several from the past few weeks; 5D3, 70-200Lii




BCN Heron BIF by EricJ777, on Flickr



BCN Heron BIF by EricJ777, on Flickr



BCN Heron BIF by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## buddywoods (Mar 29, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> Several from the past few weeks; 5D3, 70-200Lii
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice captures!


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 30, 2014)

The first is uncropped but downsized, with my Voigtlander manual focus, manual aperture lens, all LR sliders at zero (notice the other bird flying away in the upper right). I think the aperture was around f/7, ISO 25,600, no NR applied (of course the downsizing does it). The second image is heavily cropped at 300mm, but still slightly downsized, wide open at f/5.6, ISO 1600. Both shot with 6D, and both only shot as jpegs. (Yes there's a typo in the name of the file, sorry, lol!) And yes, the Voigtlander has some uncorrected barrel distortion...but I still love it!


----------



## Northstar (Mar 30, 2014)

My first ever hummingbird photos! (I'm mostly a sports/people shooter)

Shot while hiking

handheld
5d3
70-200 2.8ii
1/2000
iso 250 
f5


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 30, 2014)

Northstar said:


> My first ever hummingbird photos! (I'm mostly a sports/people shooter)



Excellent!


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2014)

Northstar said:


> My first ever hummingbird photos! (I'm mostly a sports/people shooter)
> 
> Shot while hiking
> 
> handheld



Great shots. I especially like the second one. Well done Sir!


----------



## buddywoods (Mar 30, 2014)

Northstar said:


> My first ever hummingbird photos! (I'm mostly a sports/people shooter)
> 
> Shot while hiking



Those are awesome!


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 30, 2014)

Northstar said:


> My first ever hummingbird photos! (I'm mostly a sports/people shooter)
> 
> Shot while hiking
> 
> ...


Nice shots


----------



## buddywoods (Mar 31, 2014)

The chase is on.





















For such a little fish.


----------



## Click (Mar 31, 2014)

buddywoods said:


> The chase is on.



Very nice series. I especially like the second shot. Well done.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 1, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > My first ever hummingbird photos! (I'm mostly a sports/people shooter)
> ...



thanks neuro, click, buddy, and wildlife! 

i'm not as skilled at BIF like many here are so i appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Northstar. 
Lovely shot, I guess it must have been pure luck then, or could it be you are a skilled or skilful photographer that is able to transfer those skills to a different genre of photography? 
Lots of great pics by everyone else too, love the eagles Buddy.

Cheers Graham.





Northstar said:


> thanks neuro, click, buddy, and wildlife!
> 
> i'm not as skilled at BIF like many here are so i appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 1, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Northstar.
> Lovely shot, I guess it must have been pure luck then, or could it be you are a skilled or skilful photographer that is able to transfer those skills to a different genre of photography?
> Lots of great pics by everyone else too, love the eagles Buddy.
> 
> ...



ANY hummingbird photo is hard to get. They are the golden grail of BIF 

To quote Yoda..... beware the dark side for once you set down it's path, forever will it control your destiny..... soon you will be looking at 1DXs and 600F4s.... and you will think it's normal


----------



## SithTracy (Apr 1, 2014)

Nothing too special about this shot, other than I shot it with something not usually used for birding... a 24-70...







I was in Wisconsin near Lake Michigan with my family and this guy came in close to see if we were serving up french fries or something.


----------



## Greatland (Apr 1, 2014)

Bolsa Chica Harrier...1Dx 200-400


----------



## Greatland (Apr 1, 2014)

1Dx 200-400


----------



## daemorhedron (Apr 1, 2014)

Blue footed booby off the coast of Puerto Vallarta.

Taken with EOS M using EF-M 18-55.

f/11, 1/200, ISO400 @ 55mm

=)


----------



## lion rock (Apr 1, 2014)

I shot some too, with an EOS M, at 55 mm. One shown here.
-r


----------



## IslanderMV (Apr 1, 2014)

Just fledged Black Skimmer -Recovering from a failed skim attempt.

Canon 60D - 100-400mm 
ISO500, 400mm, f/5.6, 1/2000 handheld, shutter priority, - center focus


----------



## knkedlaya (Apr 1, 2014)

*Asian Openbill*

Had 100mm macro mounted on my camera, just made use of the unexpected opportunity


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Asian Openbill*



knkedlaya said:


> Had 100mm macro mounted on my camera, just made use of the unexpected opportunity



Crane or Ibis?


----------



## knkedlaya (Apr 1, 2014)

"Crane or Ibis?"

It belongs to Stork family of birds.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asian_Openbill

Naveena


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 1, 2014)

knkedlaya said:


> "Crane or Ibis?"
> 
> It belongs to Stork family of birds.
> 
> ...



Ah, I should have known, thank you.


----------



## zoliphoto (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent works, guys! Thanks for posting them.

And for something aerial kung-fu. Or taekwondo, if You like that better...


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2014)

Greatland said:


> Bolsa Chica Harrier...1Dx 200-400



Very nice Greatland.


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 1, 2014)

zoliphoto said:


> Excellent works, guys! Thanks for posting them.
> 
> And for something aerial kung-fu. Or taekwondo, if You like that better...



Great, don't see enough pheasants...I wish we had them down here. The wings spread one is the best.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Carl.
If you want pheasants just come to the Isle of Wight, trouble is they are mainly squished on the road, they have no concept of vehicles on roads at the best of times but it is the thinking with the small brain season so they are even less aware of their surroundings at the moment, one tried to get under my van wheels yesterday, not content with running in to the road it then started random acts of dithering left then right then stop then.... I missed him, but he tried really hard to get hit! 

Really great pics from all, thanks.

Cheers Graham.



CarlTN said:


> zoliphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent works, guys! Thanks for posting them.
> ...


----------



## Northstar (Apr 1, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Carl.
> If you want pheasants just come to the Isle of Wight, trouble is they are mainly squished on the road, they have no concept of vehicles on roads at the best of times but it is the thinking with the small brain season so they are even less aware of their surroundings at the moment, one tried to get under my van wheels yesterday, not content with running in to the road it then started random acts of dithering left then right then stop then.... I missed him, but he tried really hard to get hit!
> 
> Really great pics from all, thanks.
> ...



funny story Valve! ;D

and thanks for your kind words.
north


----------



## Northstar (Apr 2, 2014)

another hummingbird and a barred owl.

having fun shooting BIF. now I know why this thread is so long!!  

i'm happy to hear constructive comments...positive or negative. i'm always open to hear different opinions.

thanks,
north


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 2, 2014)

Northstar said:


> another hummingbird and a barred owl.
> 
> having fun shooting BIF. now I know why this thread is so long!!
> 
> ...



The 2nd photo is really eyes catching - AWESOME


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 2, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Carl.
> If you want pheasants just come to the Isle of Wight, trouble is they are mainly squished on the road, they have no concept of vehicles on roads at the best of times but it is the thinking with the small brain season so they are even less aware of their surroundings at the moment, one tried to get under my van wheels yesterday, not content with running in to the road it then started random acts of dithering left then right then stop then.... I missed him, but he tried really hard to get hit!
> 
> Really great pics from all, thanks.
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion, at the moment I can't afford to travel abroad. I know what you mean about things in the road, I hit a deer, or rather the deer hit me last week. Oh well, more food for the coyotes and vultures!


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 2, 2014)

Northstar said:


> another hummingbird and a barred owl.
> 
> having fun shooting BIF. now I know why this thread is so long!!
> 
> ...



Nice, I never see owls in the daytime down here.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## rrdoh (Apr 2, 2014)

5D II/70-200 2.8 w 2X


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2014)

Northstar said:


> another hummingbird and a barred owl.
> 
> having fun shooting BIF. now I know why this thread is so long!!
> 
> ...




I really like your second shot North. Nicely done.


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Apr 2, 2014)

Rough-legged Hawk (I think) flying around in the National Park Refuge near Jackson Wyoming.
1D IV
500mm f/4L IS
f/4.5
1/2000
320 iso


----------



## eric (Apr 2, 2014)

the hummingbird an the owl are outstanding !!!!!

My first posting here
BIF, yes for sure.... 

1. bif heron




2. ist nearly landed allowed ?




Both made wirh Tamron 150-600VC


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2014)

eric said:


> the hummingbird an the owl are outstanding !!!!!
> 
> My first posting here
> BIF, yes for sure....



Great first post. Welcome to CR Eric


----------



## Northstar (Apr 2, 2014)

eric said:


> the hummingbird an the owl are outstanding !!!!!
> 
> My first posting here
> BIF, yes for sure....
> ...



nice photos! how did the Tamron work for BIF? 

welcome!


----------



## ankarback (Apr 2, 2014)

Here's a couple of mine. Taken in Sweden and Norway. I have no idea what theese birds are called in english :-[











/Johan


----------



## Steve (Apr 2, 2014)

ankarback said:


> Here's a couple of mine. Taken in Sweden and Norway. I have no idea what theese birds are called in english :-[



Looks like a Black headed Gull and a Gannet.

e: I guess I should contribute


----------



## petach (Apr 2, 2014)

Mollymawk (medium sized Albatross) Tasman Sea, NZ

6D 70/300L combo


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 2, 2014)

From the archives - here's a stilt shot with my first DSLR (Rebel XSi) & 70-200 f/4 IS + 1.4x - I haven't seen these birds in my area in years:


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi Carl.
A few years ago I was driving home at dusk and a badger flopped out of the hedge about a car length in front of me, he got 2/3 of the width of the car before I hit him. I stopped but couldn't see him, the misses asked if I was going back and I declined with if he's dead it won't help and if he's alive he will be very angry and the last thing I want to get involved with is an angry badger, they can be real nasty.
The next day when I looked at the front of my 1972 Triumph 2.5PI I wished I had gone back, I would have had him made into a rug! ;D Careless little sod had bent the front all out of shape, solid little critters!

Back to the topic, lots of great shots from all.

Cheers Graham.



CarlTN said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Carl.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi ankarback. 
Local to me the top ones are known as shitehawks, as in I've just washed the car don't feed the shitehawks! : Or sometimes just seagulls! 

Cheers Graham.



ankarback said:


> Here's a couple of mine. Taken in Sweden and Norway. I have no idea what theese birds are called in english :-[
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 3, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Carl.
> A few years ago I was driving home at dusk and a badger flopped out of the hedge about a car length in front of me, he got 2/3 of the width of the car before I hit him. I stopped but couldn't see him, the misses asked if I was going back and I declined with if he's dead it won't help and if he's alive he will be very angry and the last thing I want to get involved with is an angry badger, they can be real nasty.
> The next day when I looked at the front of my 1972 Triumph 2.5PI I wished I had gone back, I would have had him made into a rug! ;D Careless little sod had bent the front all out of shape, solid little critters!



Lol that's too bad! I know of a few people who are like angry badgers!


----------



## EvilZeev228 (Apr 3, 2014)

1Dx
420mm F5.6 1.4x Extender 
1/2000 sec.
ISO 400


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 3, 2014)

EvilZeev228 said:


> 1Dx
> 420mm F5.6 1.4x Extender
> 1/2000 sec.
> ISO 400


Welcome to the forum, EvilZeev228.
Really lovely shot - no, it's brilliant. Congrats.


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 3, 2014)

petach said:


> Mollymawk (medium sized Albatross) Tasman Sea, NZ
> 
> 6D 70/300L combo



Great job with the 6D!


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 3, 2014)

A less good job with the 6D and 70-300L, lol. Difficult to get these, was all the way in at 300mm (these are almost full frame images, downscaled). Distance was about 6 feet, conditions relatively dark...single shot AF mode. _Shot through double pane window glass, at a 45 degree angle! _I doubt servo would have helped...might have on a 5D3 or 1DX. This is the delay of my reaction time combined with the camera's shutter lag. Both of these were just single snaps, not a series. The birds are definitely out of the frame by the next in a sequence at 4.5 fps anyway! At least the back feathers on the chickadee and the tail of the titmouse are close to in focus. ISO 10,000 for chickadee and 6400 for titmouse, shutter speed 1/1000, both shot as jpegs only.


----------



## petach (Apr 3, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> petach said:
> 
> 
> > Mollymawk (medium sized Albatross) Tasman Sea, NZ
> ...



Thanks. Bearing in mind it was very windy, water was very choppy and I have Parkinson's tremor......they are sharper than I have a right to expect.


----------



## petach (Apr 3, 2014)

Pelican - Ballina NSW - 6d 70/300L combo


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi Petach. 
Excellent pictures, I like the hard definition on the colouring, just a narrow border of the bronze top colour under the wings. Nicely captured too.

Cheers Graham.



petach said:


> Mollymawk (medium sized Albatross) Tasman Sea, NZ
> 
> 6D 70/300L combo


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi EvilZeev228. 
Stunning shot, did it just pluck dinner from under the snow, or just take off? 

Cheers Graham.




EvilZeev228 said:


> 1Dx
> 420mm F5.6 1.4x Extender
> 1/2000 sec.
> ISO 400


----------



## hari (Apr 4, 2014)

Spot Billed Pelican at Vedanthangal Bird Sanctuary




Smooth Landing


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2014)

First post ... Welcome to CR hari


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 4, 2014)

From 2 years ago. A Common Goldeneye (Bucephala clangula).

EF 400/5.6L on a Canon 7D
1/1000s f/5.6 @ ISO 100


----------



## hari (Apr 4, 2014)

Click said:


> First post ... Welcome to CR hari


thank you


----------



## EvilZeev228 (Apr 4, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi EvilZeev228.
> Stunning shot, did it just pluck dinner from under the snow, or just take off?
> 
> Cheers Graham.
> ...



Thanks.

She was going for her lunch i would say in mid afternoon. 

I am new to this Forum....I will post more of my favorite shots with u guys....lots of beautiful shots in here.


----------



## scyrene (Apr 4, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> From 2 years ago. A Common Goldeneye (Bucephala clangula).
> 
> EF 400/5.6L on a Canon 7D
> 1/1000s f/5.6 @ ISO 100



Wonderful! Goldeneyes are so handsome, but I never manage to get close - round here, they stay away from people, bobbing out of reach in the middle of lakes 

And given how fast ducks fly, getting a shot like that is doubly impressive


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 4, 2014)

scyrene said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > From 2 years ago. A Common Goldeneye (Bucephala clangula).
> ...



Thanks, scyrene!
I find larger birds quite easy to shoot in flight - if they're within decent reach - since they are rather predictable in the way they fly. As far as a I can remember, with this Goldeneye I could hear him taking off, and I just stood looking at the reeds to see where/if he should pop up, and found him flying in a smooth circle around me. Aimed and shot as I was spinning around and it turned out ok with the suns direction, clean sky as background and so forth.

I have a few spots where I can get fairly close to various birds without disrupting them. Equipped with 97-98% patience, and some 2-3% luck there have to be some keepers.
Don't give up, you'll get yours!


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2014)

EvilZeev228 said:


> 1Dx
> 420mm F5.6 1.4x Extender
> 1/2000 sec.
> ISO 400



Awesome. I really like this shot ...And welcome to CR


----------



## Northstar (Apr 5, 2014)

EvilZeev228 said:


> 1Dx
> 420mm F5.6 1.4x Extender
> 1/2000 sec.
> ISO 400



Wonderful shot evilzeev!


----------



## Northstar (Apr 5, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > DominoDude said:
> ...



Nice photo Domino...and good story too!


----------



## yvansled60 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hello,
newby here and it's been wonderful seeing all the wonderful photos posted  Here are a couple of mine taken in my backyard through a window. Taken with Canon 5D II with 70-200 IS 2.8. Had to really crop these in. Looking to add at least a 400 MM to my gear but for right now, doing lots of practicing of BIF


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi.
Welcome to the forum, 
Couple of nice shots, second one is full of action, flared for landing air brake deployed! ;D Looks to me that despite the cropping and window glass in the way you pretty much nailed these shots.

Cheers Graham.




yvansled60 said:


> Hello,
> newby here and it's been wonderful seeing all the wonderful photos posted  Here are a couple of mine taken in my backyard through a window. Taken with Canon 5D II with 70-200 IS 2.8. Had to really crop these in. Looking to add at least a 400 MM to my gear but for right now, doing lots of practicing of BIF


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2014)

yvansled60 said:


> Hello,
> newby here and it's been wonderful seeing all the wonderful photos posted  Here are a couple of mine taken in my backyard through a window. Taken with Canon 5D II with 70-200 IS 2.8. Had to really crop these in. Looking to add at least a 400 MM to my gear but for right now, doing lots of practicing of BIF



I really like the second one. Welcome to CR


----------



## yvansled60 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks Graham! Still experimenting with settings and all but I am looking to get out in the field once I get the 400mm. My 70-200 just isn't enough reach but it will do for backyard bird photography. I have feeders set up on our deck and have a couple nearby trees but I sure do enjoy them. Now that it's warming up, there be more warm weather birds, like the Orioles and Hummingbirds...



Valvebounce said:


> Hi.
> Welcome to the forum,
> Couple of nice shots, second one is full of action, flared for landing air brake deployed! ;D Looks to me that despite the cropping and window glass in the way you pretty much nailed these shots.
> 
> ...


----------



## yvansled60 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks!

I really like the second one. Welcome to CR 
[/quote]


----------



## Northstar (Apr 6, 2014)

yvansled60 said:


> Hello,
> newby here and it's been wonderful seeing all the wonderful photos posted  Here are a couple of mine taken in my backyard through a window. Taken with Canon 5D II with 70-200 IS 2.8. Had to really crop these in. Looking to add at least a 400 MM to my gear but for right now, doing lots of practicing of BIF



nice...maybe look at a 1.4x?


----------



## Cog (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## EvilZeev228 (Apr 6, 2014)

Few more of my favorites share with everyone.

1Dx with 1.4x extender
420mm

F11
1/1000
ISO 400

F5.6
1/5000
ISO 800


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 6, 2014)

EvilZeev228 said:


> Few more of my favorites share with everyone.
> 
> 1Dx with 1.4x extender
> 420mm
> ...


The second shot is perfection!


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi EvilZeev.
Lovely shots, especially the second one, did the mouse even know the owl was there before the shadow arrived? ;D somehow I think not! 
Could also have been in Harv's breakfast is served topic! 

Cheers Graham.



EvilZeev228 said:


> Few more of my favorites share with everyone.
> 
> 1Dx with 1.4x extender
> 420mm
> ...


----------



## Northstar (Apr 6, 2014)

EvilZeev228 said:


> Few more of my favorites share with everyone.
> 
> 1Dx with 1.4x extender
> 420mm
> ...



Awesome...love that second shot !


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Apr 6, 2014)

EvilZeev228 said:


> Few more of my favorites share with everyone.
> 
> 1Dx with 1.4x extender
> 420mm
> ...


Incredible shot!


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2014)

EvilZeev228 said:


> Few more of my favorites share with everyone.
> 
> 1Dx with 1.4x extender
> 420mm
> ...



Beautiful shots. I love the second one also. Excellent shot Sir.


----------



## petach (Apr 6, 2014)

Low Altitude Attitude - 6D 70/300L combo


----------



## petach (Apr 6, 2014)

EvilZeev228 said:


> Few more of my favorites share with everyone.
> 
> 1Dx with 1.4x extender
> 420mm
> ...



amazing coincidence, but I was in Maldon in Essex very early this morning and I was speaking to a lady who told me her friend had shown her a shot of an owl....talons outstretched.....aiming for a mouse in the snow! and by golly here it is. Great shot !


----------



## petach (Apr 6, 2014)

Egret skimming the banks of the estuary, Maldon, Essex


----------



## yvansled60 (Apr 6, 2014)

Northstar said:


> yvansled60 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...



I am actually considering a 300 f4 prime with an 1.4 extender. I like the 300 which has an IS but the 400 does not. Also looking at 100-400. Still deciding. Canon will be announcing new lenses inMay or at least that's the rumor so I may wait until then to see what come up....


----------



## ERHP (Apr 6, 2014)

EvilZeev228 said:


> Few more of my favorites share with everyone.
> 
> 1Dx with 1.4x extender
> 420mm
> ...



Awesome shots, especially the second one! Seeing the trails in the snow just adds to it.


----------



## HankMD (Apr 7, 2014)

yvansled60 said:


> Hello,
> newby here and it's been wonderful seeing all the wonderful photos posted  Here are a couple of mine taken in my backyard through a window. Taken with Canon 5D II with 70-200 IS 2.8. Had to really crop these in. Looking to add at least a 400 MM to my gear but for right now, doing lots of practicing of BIF



I like the first one. It has a dream-like quality to it that makes it more art than a birding shot.


----------



## surapon (Apr 7, 2014)

Here are my turn.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## Wiki Tango (Apr 7, 2014)

caught some strange goose...


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2014)

Wiki Tango said:


> caught some strange goose...



Beautiful image. Nicely done.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 7, 2014)

Wiki Tango said:


> caught some strange goose...


I like the light reflecting onto the underside of the swan!


----------



## petach (Apr 7, 2014)

Egret again, Leigh on Sea, Essex.


----------



## EvilZeev228 (Apr 8, 2014)

Click said:


> EvilZeev228 said:
> 
> 
> > Few more of my favorites share with everyone.
> ...



Thank You all very much guys.


got few more of BIF shots

1Dx 300mm F4 ISO 200 1/1600secs

F4 ISO 100 1/1600secs

F7.1 ISO 400 1/2500secs

1.4x extender 420mm F5.6 ISO 250 1/250secs


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2014)

EvilZeev228 said:


> got few more of BIF shots




Great series. 8) Well done.


----------



## Wiki Tango (Apr 8, 2014)

Click said:


> Wiki Tango said:
> 
> 
> > caught some strange goose...
> ...


Thank you very much, click!!

We saw Ikarus, too:


----------



## jrista (Apr 9, 2014)

Wiki Tango said:


> We saw Ikarus, too:



WOW...that is FANTASTIC!


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 9, 2014)

jrista said:


> Wiki Tango said:
> 
> 
> > We saw Ikarus, too:
> ...



Understatement alert. ;D I agree.


----------



## Morlin (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2014)

Beautiful shot Morlin. Well done.


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 9, 2014)

Morlin said:


>



Interesting!


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 10, 2014)

Morlin said:


>



Great capture Morlin. Thanks for sharing


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2014)

Cool shot 2n10.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 11, 2014)

Morlin said:


>


Walking on water ... cool 8)


----------



## scyrene (Apr 11, 2014)

Just a quick and dirty montage of a sand martin in flight this afternoon. They were very distant, and the 500+2x TC isn't really up to this sort of thing, but still.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 12, 2014)

Not quite in flight yet, but doing his best 
Great Crested Grebe.
1DX, 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII extender, 1/500s, f5.6, ISO2000, handheld.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi Eldar.
It certainly tells the story, 840mm hand held at 1/500th, not bad!

Cheers Graham.



Eldar said:


> Not quite in flight yet, but doing his best
> Great Crested Grebe.
> 1DX, 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII extender, 1/500s, f5.6, ISO2000, handheld.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 12, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Eldar.
> It certainly tells the story, 840mm hand held at 1/500th, not bad!
> 
> Cheers Graham.


Thanks Graham,
The idea was to have a slow enough shutter speed to get the feeling of motion and splash, but keep his head sharp. Did not succeed completely, but still OK. Handheld is handheld ...


----------



## Cog (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2014)

Very nice shot Cog. 8) Well done.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 12, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Not quite in flight yet, but doing his best
> Great Crested Grebe.
> 1DX, 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII extender, 1/500s, f5.6, ISO2000, handheld.



Nice one Eldar

I went to the beach this morning with my 400mm + 1.4xIII, trying to catch some surfers. Came out great


----------



## Eldar (Apr 12, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Nice one Eldar
> 
> I went to the beach this morning with my 400mm + 1.4xIII, trying to catch some surfers. Came out great


Thanks Dylan, I´m waiting to see some surfers then


----------



## AlanF (Apr 16, 2014)

I occasionally see raptors flying high, usually too high for photos. I took the kestrel (middle) and buzzard (bottom) last weekend and the marsh harrier (top) last December. They are all 100% crops, with the birds occupying only 400-500x600-700 pixels, which gives an idea of how far away they were. All are hand-held using the 5DIII + f/2.8 300mm II + 2x TC III at f/5.6. 600mm and iso 640. (I saw them while walking around and could not have used a tripod).


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2014)

Very nice series Alan. Well done.


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 17, 2014)

AlanF said:


> I occasionally see raptors flying high, usually too high for photos. I took the kestrel (middle) and buzzard (bottom) last weekend and the marsh harrier (top) last December. They are all 100% crops, with the birds occupying only 400-500x600-700 pixels, which gives an idea of how far away they were. All are hand-held using the 5DIII + f/2.8 300mm II + 2x TC III at f/5.6. 600mm and iso 640. (I saw them while walking around and could not have used a tripod).



The kestrel looks the best of this group of images, in my opinion. Did you set ISO to 640, or was it in auto ISO?


----------



## AlanF (Apr 17, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > I occasionally see raptors flying high, usually too high for photos. I took the kestrel (middle) and buzzard (bottom) last weekend and the marsh harrier (top) last December. They are all 100% crops, with the birds occupying only 400-500x600-700 pixels, which gives an idea of how far away they were. All are hand-held using the 5DIII + f/2.8 300mm II + 2x TC III at f/5.6. 600mm and iso 640. (I saw them while walking around and could not have used a tripod).
> ...



ISO 640 was set manually. It is my default setting for reasonable light as I find the noise level acceptable and very well suppressed with DxO prime. So, I use AV, with f = 5.6, ISO 640 and let the camera take care of the speed for shots like these. Also spot metering + 2 ev to get the right exposure against the sky. Focal gives f/5.6 as the sharpest aperture for my lens at 600mm.

I agree the kestrel is the best. The buzzard is of very marginal quality as it was just a dot in the sky and I photoed it just for identification. In extreme situations such as these the Canon 300 II + 2xTC III combo has a real edge over the Tamron 150-600mm, though for closer situations the Tamron is nearly as good at f/8.


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 17, 2014)

AlanF said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



Very interesting, but hold on a minute. You've piqued my interest, but I doubt it means what I think it does. Are you just referring to the sharpness being better due to being open to f/5.6, or are you saying the Canon combo can also give better sharpness _at a longer focus distance_ ?


----------



## AlanF (Apr 17, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > CarlTN said:
> ...



Carl
What I mean is that the canon combo is slightly sharper than the Tamron and that this becomes noticeable when you very highly crop and in effect are pixel peeping. If you have a subject close up then much of the fine detail is spread over many pixels and so you don't notice a small amount of blurring at the single pixel level. However, when the subject is far away, the same fine detail might occupy one or two pixels and so any blurring becomes apparent.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 17, 2014)

AlanF said:


> I occasionally see raptors flying high, usually too high for photos. I took the kestrel (middle) and buzzard (bottom) last weekend and the marsh harrier (top) last December. They are all 100% crops, with the birds occupying only 400-500x600-700 pixels, which gives an idea of how far away they were. All are hand-held using the 5DIII + f/2.8 300mm II + 2x TC III at f/5.6. 600mm and iso 640. (I saw them while walking around and could not have used a tripod).



Nice shots Alan


----------



## steven kessel (Apr 17, 2014)

Here's one of my favorites.


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2014)

Beautiful shot Steven 8)


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 17, 2014)

AlanF said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



Ok, that's what I thought. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## ERHP (Apr 18, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Here's one of my favorites.



Really cool shot!


----------



## Skatol (Apr 18, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Here's one of my favorites.


INCREDIBLE!


----------



## ERHP (Apr 18, 2014)

Immature Rufous Hummingbird from Monday.





EXIF on the site.


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2014)

Lovely shot ERHP.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Apr 18, 2014)

Not as sharp as I'd like, but I thought the shot itself was pretty cool.

Canon 70D
100-400 @400mm
f5.6
1/320 (should've bumped it up a lot, they started fighting and I was excited and fumbling, hence why I'm practicing before my safari)
ISO100


----------



## jrista (Apr 18, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Immature Rufous Hummingbird from Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a truly exquisite shot! Perfectly composed, beautiful boke, supreme sharpness. Fantastic work!!


----------



## EvilZeev228 (Apr 18, 2014)

Lunch time farming!


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2014)

EvilZeev228 said:


> Lunch time farming!




Beautiful series. Good timing on the second one.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 19, 2014)

Wonderful shots on this page, every one of them. Congratulations!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 20, 2014)

Oyster catcher in Lakenheath on 18 April. Canon 5DIII + 300mm f/2.8 II +2xTCIII, 1005 crop.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 20, 2014)

And a shelduck 3 days earlier.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 20, 2014)

The shelduck had been racing an oyster catcher.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 20, 2014)

And here is a "Birds In Fight" (again 100% crop from the 300/2.8 + 2xTC at 600mm).


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2014)

AlanF said:


> And here is a "Birds In Fight" (again 100% crop from the 300/2.8 + 2xTC at 600mm).



Cool shot Alan.


----------



## candc (Apr 20, 2014)

AlanF said:


> And here is a "Birds In Fight" (again 100% crop from the 300/2.8 + 2xTC at 600mm).



that is a very captivating shot of the gulls. i really like the way the foliage adds an interesting element to the shot without being distracting.

tfs


----------



## the blackfox (Apr 20, 2014)

*wild goose chase *



bit of a wild goose chase by blackfox wildlife and nature imaging, on Flickr


----------



## the blackfox (Apr 20, 2014)

*welsh beef for lunch *



best welsh beef for lunch by blackfox wildlife and nature imaging, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: welsh beef for lunch *



the blackfox said:


> best welsh beef for lunch by blackfox wildlife and nature imaging, on Flickr



Very nice shot blackfox... And welcome to CR


----------



## AlanF (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: wild goose chase *



the blackfox said:


> bit of a wild goose chase by blackfox wildlife and nature imaging, on Flickr



Those Canada geese have been sent by our Commonwealth brothers and sisters back to the mother country. They are everywhere here. Nice shots!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 20, 2014)

I took my grandchildren to the park this afternoon, and the Tamron 150-600 was great for long distance close-ups of them. Then, there was an aerial dogfight between a kestrel and a crow. It's the third I have seen this month as the brave crows defend their nests. So, here is a collage of their manoeuvres.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 21, 2014)

Nest building from a pair of Osprey on an early Sunday morning. This "platform" sat empty last year so it's good to see it get some use. 

The platform is located in field near a lake in a rural part of Minnesota...about 90 of these were built when they reintroduced Osprey to the area 20 years ago.

Because there are no trees within 200 yards of this particular platform, it's difficult to get close without the Osprey flying off. (usually away from me)

I got lucky with a couple shots when they returned.

1dx w/ 300 2.8IS w 1.4X

1/2000
iso 250
f4


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2014)

Great shots Northstar. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## the blackfox (Apr 21, 2014)

another shot from my trip in early april to the red kite feeding farm (gigrin) in mid wales ,the sight of a couple of hundred of these swooping in for a hour or so of feeding frenzy is well worth the 200 mile round trip for me .plus i always seem to pick good weather when i go ,not that common in mid wales :



let us prey by blackfox wildlife and nature imaging, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2014)

Well done blackfox.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 21, 2014)

the blackfox said:


> another shot from my trip in early april to the red kite feeding farm (gigrin) in mid wales ,the sight of a couple of hundred of these swooping in for a hour or so of feeding frenzy is well worth the 200 mile round trip for me .plus i always seem to pick good weather when i go ,not that common in mid wales :
> 
> 
> 
> let us prey by blackfox wildlife and nature imaging, on Flickr



very cool shot blackfox!

thanks click!


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 22, 2014)

Dowitchers, Dunlins and Sandpipers


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 22, 2014)

Barn Swallow


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 22, 2014)

Least Sandpiper


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 22, 2014)

American White Pelican


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 22, 2014)

Turkey Vulture


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 22, 2014)

Black Crowned Night Heron


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2014)

I really like the Barn Swallow. 8)


----------



## AlanF (Apr 22, 2014)

Click said:


> I really like the Barn Swallow. 8)



+1, it's not easy to get those fast little blighters, and it was done very nicely.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 22, 2014)

AlanF said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the Barn Swallow. 8)
> ...



Thank you Click.

Alan, it was the only one that the focus was solid out of about 50. Some would be fine at a larger size but could not be cropped to this size. Thank you Alan.


----------



## scyrene (Apr 22, 2014)

2n10 said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



Yes, swallows are amongst the hardest birds of all to catch in flight. Well done!


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 22, 2014)

Nice series 2n10 

Just ordered my Wimberley II. Can't wait... :



2n10 said:


> Barn Swallow


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 23, 2014)

scyrene said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...


Thank you scyrene.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 23, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Nice series 2n10
> 
> Just ordered my Wimberley II. Can't wait... :
> 
> ...



Thank you. Having not used a Wimberly I can not figure out how to follow a swallow with it even though I understand its operation. I would be beating the heck out of my self with the tripod. ;D


----------



## EvilZeev228 (Apr 24, 2014)

Dinner Time!


----------



## ahab1372 (Apr 24, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Thank you Click.
> 
> Alan, it was the only one that the focus was solid out of about 50. Some would be fine at a larger size but could not be cropped to this size. Thank you Alan.


1 out of 50 sounds good to me - I had 3 out of 600 that were acceptable. Not as good as yours


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2014)

EvilZeev228 said:


> Dinner Time!



Awesome. 8)


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 24, 2014)

Click said:


> EvilZeev228 said:
> 
> 
> > Dinner Time!
> ...



+1


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 25, 2014)

ahab1372 said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Click.
> ...



Is this an autofocus problem? If so, what body? I definitely don't want to buy it...


----------



## Steve (Apr 26, 2014)

EvilZeev228 said:


> Dinner Time!



Are you baiting these owls?


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 26, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> ahab1372 said:
> 
> 
> > 2n10 said:
> ...



It isn't a camera body issue it is a bird issue. Swallows are very small, very fast and turn on a dime giving you 9 cents change. They are exceedingly difficult to get sharp shots of when in flight.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 26, 2014)

Steve said:


> EvilZeev228 said:
> 
> 
> > Dinner Time!
> ...



Thought the same thing...not that I have a problem with it.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 26, 2014)

I believe this is a Northern Harrier...male. He was hunting over an open field and I managed to sneak up on him for a couple dozen shots....this was the only one i really liked.

1dx
300 2.8 with 1.4x
1/1600
320iso
f4


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2014)

Very nice shot Northstar. 8) I really like it also.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 26, 2014)

A small willow tit preparing his nest.
1DX, 600mm f4L IS II, 1.4xIII extender
1/2000s, f6.3, ISO1250


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2014)

Well done Eldar.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 27, 2014)

To shoot these small birds in flight is really something I´m struggling with. The time it takes from their head appears from the trunk hole and till they are out of sight is enough for 3 frames on the 1DX at full speed. I have tried to tweak the AF system to track them, unsuccessfully. If anyone have done anything that works, any advice will be appreciated.

Here are two more examples, where I managed to get them fairly sharp. I also managed to get very close today, so I dod not need the extenders.
1DX, 600mm f4L IS II, 1/4000s, f11, ISO4000


----------



## Eldar (Apr 27, 2014)

1DX, 600mm f4L IS II
1/400s, F11, ISO4000


----------



## candyman (Apr 27, 2014)

Eldar said:


> 1DX, 600mm f4L IS II
> 1/400s, F11, ISO4000




Nice shot!
Collecting material to build a nest? No?


----------



## danielo_1 (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Eldar (Apr 27, 2014)

candyman said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > 1DX, 600mm f4L IS II
> ...


Thanks candyman,
No, he is actually removing carved wood from his home to be in the trunk, so it is the exact opposite.


----------



## candyman (Apr 27, 2014)

Eldar said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...




ha,ha,ha....I was close....
What a wonderful world of birds..isn't it?!


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2014)

I like your shot danielo_1. Good timing.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 27, 2014)

Well done on the small bird captures.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 27, 2014)

Caspian Tern


----------



## candyman (Apr 27, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Caspian Tern



Very nice. Flying on the curve of landscape and sky


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Caspian Tern



Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## Cog (Apr 27, 2014)

Purple martin (female):


----------



## TheJock (Apr 27, 2014)

One from today, unusual as it was with the UWA 10-20 then cropped 100%. I like the shadow on the left.


----------



## loctruong (Apr 27, 2014)

Straight on!

5D MIII
70-200 F4 IS
F8, 1/2500
ISO 400


----------



## PjaySmith32 (Apr 27, 2014)

Osprey in flight with a fresh catch in it's talons!


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2014)

PjaySmith32 said:


> Osprey in flight with a fresh catch in it's talons!




Great shots. 8) Welcome to CR, and keep posting


----------



## Chisox2335 (Apr 27, 2014)

Goose at the local pond

70D
Canon 100-400
275mm
1/1000
f7.1
ISO1600


----------



## Northstar (Apr 27, 2014)

PjaySmith32 said:


> Osprey in flight with a fresh catch in it's talons!



awsome shots Pjay! 

welcome!


----------



## scyrene (Apr 28, 2014)

Cog said:


> Purple martin (female):



Absolutely exquisite.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you candyman and click. I wish I could take credit for engineering the shot. 

Great shots everyone.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 28, 2014)

Franklin's Gull


----------



## PjaySmith32 (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you for your kind words...I don't know why I waited so long to join haha. Wonderful images being shared and great thread topic. Here are a couple more!


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 28, 2014)

PjaySmith32 said:


> Thank you for your kind words...I don't know why I waited so long to join haha. Wonderful images being shared and great thread topic. Here are a couple more!



Great shots.


----------



## diethe (Apr 28, 2014)

Kingfisher


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2014)

diethe said:


> Kingfisher



Awesome. 8)


Welcome to CR


----------



## Northstar (Apr 28, 2014)

diethe said:


> Kingfisher



wow...that is a pretty cool shot! what were the circumstances?


----------



## diethe (Apr 29, 2014)

Anser anser


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2014)

That's a very nice shot diethe.


----------



## jyl8833 (Apr 30, 2014)

RedTail with Dinner

Caught this hawk on the rise after seizing a gopher in the shadow of the GG Bridge while running toward the cliff with my 100-400mm cocked and fired multiple shots on my old 60D to catch this shot. Very exciting to successfully chase one down finally.


http://www.viewbug.com/photo/2408297


----------



## steven kessel (Apr 30, 2014)

Great Blue Heron touchdown.

5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 320, "M" setting f7.1 @ 1/1600


----------



## sandfish (Apr 30, 2014)

..unfortunately not the best image quality, but the catch might make it worth..
(Ireland, 5DMIII, with a cheap Sigma Zoom at 250mm)


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2014)

Welcome to CR sandfish


----------



## AlanF (May 1, 2014)

Kingfisher diving and re-entry.


----------



## Click (May 1, 2014)

AlanF said:


> Kingfisher diving and re-entry.



Nicely done. I really like the first one.


----------



## applecider (May 2, 2014)

Oregon coast haystack rock end of April tufted puffin in flight. Had to approach at low tide early in day. Still highly cropped.
Ef 600 ii w 1.4 ex ii handheld not a technically great photo they are supposed to be there through May the little buggers nest in tunnels or cracks in the rock high up on the north side 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14098398443/lightbox/


----------



## Colonel H (May 2, 2014)

Out my front door in Idaho


----------



## Dylan777 (May 2, 2014)

Click said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Kingfisher diving and re-entry.
> ...



+1


----------



## Skatol (May 2, 2014)

3kramd5 said:


> Focus could have been better, but I wasn't really equipped for birds.
> 
> 5D3, 100/2.8 Macro, 1/8000s @ f/2.8


I have a new appreciation for hummingbird shots. Didn't realize just how small they are having not seen one in person before. Nicely done especially with a 100mm lens.


----------



## Skatol (May 2, 2014)

Just caught this guy out of the corner of my eye. Wasn't prepared for BIF at that moment. Some motion blur but not too bad.
840mm, 5.6, 1/500, ISO 1250


----------



## 3kramd5 (May 2, 2014)

Skatol said:


> Just caught this guy out of the corner of my eye. Wasn't prepared for BIF at that moment. Some motion blur but not too bad.
> 840mm, 5.6, 1/500, ISO 1250



Nice. Yah they're remarkable creatures. Perhaps because of my background (aerospace), I find their unique abilities (flying backwards or even inverted) fascinating.


----------



## jrista (May 4, 2014)

*Backlit Snowy Egret*

I hadn't been out to Cherry Creek, my regular birding haunt, for months. I haven't really birded since last year...just been too cold until recently, and I've been so sick of cold. I missed part of the migration, but now the summer birds are arriving. That includes the egrets and the ibises. While photographing shorebirds, a few groups of both flew by, but sadly I was on the wrong side of the birds relative to the sun to get any good shots. This is the only one that came out decently well, although I quite like the backlit wings. 

*Snowy Egret*
Cherry Creek State Park
Colorado

Canon EOS 7D
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Handheld


----------



## streestandtheatres (May 5, 2014)

Black-shouldered kite from the weekend.


----------



## Northstar (May 5, 2014)

streestandtheatres said:


> Black-shouldered kite from the weekend.



great shot streest!!
B


----------



## Click (May 5, 2014)

streestandtheatres said:


> Black-shouldered kite from the weekend.



Very nice shot. 8)


----------



## jvogelsang (May 5, 2014)

This was taken last year in Alaska SE of Anchorage.


----------



## Radagast (May 5, 2014)

Peregrine Falcon food-pass in Norwich...


The Pass of Food by jammo s, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 5, 2014)

Radagast said:


> Peregrine Falcon food-pass in Norwich...



Awesome 8)


----------



## Dylan777 (May 5, 2014)

Radagast said:


> Peregrine Falcon food-pass in Norwich...
> 
> 
> The Pass of Food by jammo s, on Flickr



Great capture Radagast


----------



## Northstar (May 5, 2014)

Radagast said:


> Peregrine Falcon food-pass in Norwich...
> 
> 
> The Pass of Food by jammo s, on Flickr



great timing!


----------



## GGNoble (May 5, 2014)

Lake Redding Park, Redding, Calif.


----------



## GGNoble (May 5, 2014)

Hummer at the feeder.


----------



## timazar (May 5, 2014)

Egret in flight...


----------



## jrista (May 5, 2014)

*Diving for Fish*

Cherry Creek, a state park, wetland, and nature reserve only a few minutes from my home, has really started to heat up with a whole ton of bird arrivals. Last night, I had a Black-crowned Night Heron practically pose for me, and at one point, he dove off his branch in an attempt to catch a fish. Sadly, the fishcapade was a failure, but I did capture a rather awesome flight shot.

*Black-crowned Night Heron*
Cottonwood Creek Wetland
Cherry Creek, Colorado

Canon EOS 7D
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Gitzo GT3532LS + Jobu Pro 2


----------



## max76 (May 5, 2014)

Good timing in Copenhagen

Photo shot with: Canon 6D and Canon 70-200 2.8

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## luckydude (May 5, 2014)

Red tailed hawk with a snake (600II 1.4xIII 5DIII handheld):


----------



## Click (May 5, 2014)

max76 said:


> Good timing in Copenhagen
> 
> Photo shot with: Canon 6D and Canon 70-200 2.8



Nice picture. Welcome to CR


----------



## jrista (May 5, 2014)

max76 said:


> Good timing in Copenhagen
> 
> Photo shot with: Canon 6D and Canon 70-200 2.8
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



Wow. I think we need to redefine what "good" means now...


----------



## Eldar (May 5, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Diving for Fish*
> 
> Cherry Creek, a state park, wetland, and nature reserve only a few minutes from my home, has really started to heat up with a whole ton of bird arrivals. Last night, I had a Black-crowned Night Heron practically pose for me, and at one point, he dove off his branch in an attempt to catch a fish. Sadly, the fishcapade was a failure, but I did capture a rather awesome flight shot.
> 
> ...


Brilliant shots!


----------



## AlanF (May 6, 2014)

5DIII 300mm f/2.8 II + 2XTC III at f/5.6
All 100% crops and at the very limit of what is possible for me. The images are miniscule. The images aren't great, but they captured my birding yesterday. I was asked why I carried such a large lens, but a smaller one or bridge camera couldn't have done these. The lens was worth every penny for me.


----------



## 2n10 (May 6, 2014)

jrista said:


> max76 said:
> 
> 
> > Good timing in Copenhagen
> ...



I think "good" is a major understatement.


----------



## 0nelove (May 6, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Diving for Fish*



I love this!


----------



## Dylan777 (May 6, 2014)

AlanF said:


> 5DIII 300mm f/2.8 II + 2XTC III at f/5.6
> All 100% crops and at the very limit of what is possible for me. The images are miniscule. The images aren't great, but they captured my birding yesterday. I was asked why I carried such a large lens, but a smaller one or bridge camera couldn't have done these. The lens was worth every penny for me.



Good capture Alan,

I'm been thinking about x2 TC III for my 400mm f2.8 IS II. It would be nice to have 800mm range for wildlife. I'm little concern about IQ loss ???


----------



## Eldar (May 6, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm been thinking about x2 TC III for my 400mm f2.8 IS II. It would be nice to have 800mm range for wildlife. I'm little concern about IQ loss ???


Don´t be. It is still great. Take it to a store and try it out. You will be very pleased. The attached image is a 100% crop 
5DIII, 1/1000s, f5.6, ISO400, handheld.


----------



## Eldar (May 6, 2014)

Here´s another one. Not quite 100% crop, but less than 50% of full image.
5DIII, 1/800s, f6.3, ISO4000, handheld


----------



## mackguyver (May 6, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm been thinking about x2 TC III for my 400mm f2.8 IS II. It would be nice to have 800mm range for wildlife. I'm little concern about IQ loss ???
> ...


+1, the 2x II was a bit soft and had bad CA, but the III is a great match with the Mk II lenses like the 400 II. It slows down initial AF acquisition, but AI Servo works just fine. The softness you might see in test charts doesn't translate to as soft of real images as you might expect, and the 2x reach makes you wonder why they call the 1.4x and extender  Okay, just being silly on the last one, but the difference between 400-640 and 400-800 is more substantial than you'd think.


----------



## AlanF (May 6, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm been thinking about x2 TC III for my 400mm f2.8 IS II. It would be nice to have 800mm range for wildlife. I'm little concern about IQ loss ???
> ...



One of the best bird photographers I know uses the 400/2.8 II + 2xTC to get spectacular photos.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 6, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Here´s another one. Not quite 100% crop, but less than 50% of full image.
> 5DIII, 1/800s, f6.3, ISO4000, handheld



Thanks Eldar for providing sample photos. Both photos look promising.


----------



## bjd (May 6, 2014)

Plain old Sparrow


----------



## Dylan777 (May 6, 2014)

AlanF said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Thanks Alan & mackguyver for the encouragement. I'm very happy with my x1.4 TC III. 

I can see the x1.4 TC III on my 70-200 f2.8 IS II and x2 TC III on my 400mm f2.8 IS II for mid-to-long wildlife shooting :


----------



## bjd (May 6, 2014)

And a Great Tit.


----------



## mackguyver (May 6, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Thanks Alan & mackguyver for the encouragement. I'm very happy with my x1.4 TC III.
> 
> I can see the x1.4 TC III on my 70-200 f2.8 IS II and x2 TC III on my 400mm f2.8 IS II for mid-to-long wildlife shooting :


Now there's an idea -- actually I've been doing that for years - 1.4x on the 70-200 + 2x on the long lens has been my secret weapon for wildlife for as long as I've had both extenders. Actually it's been bare lenses in the dark, then 1.4x as the sun comes up, then 2x on the long lens, 1.4x on the 70-200 as the light improves.


----------



## Faroes (May 6, 2014)

Hi, this is the first time I post anything here, have been reading it with great interest.


----------



## Faroes (May 6, 2014)

Here are some more


----------



## Click (May 6, 2014)

Very nice series Faroes ...And welcome to CR 

Excellent timing on the second one!


----------



## Menace (May 6, 2014)

5D III, 70-200 2.8L IS II - West Auckland, New Zealand.


----------



## AlanF (May 6, 2014)

Great shots everyone. Some spectacular photos are coming in.


----------



## Faroes (May 6, 2014)

Speaking of timing. These where all shot West of Ireland while fishing for blue whiting.


----------



## Faroes (May 6, 2014)

The first time I used my new Canon 1 DX as well. I just love it.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 6, 2014)

Faroes said:


> Speaking of timing. These where all shot West of Ireland while fishing for blue whiting.



Beautiful series Faroes,

Thank you for sharing. Welcome to CR


----------



## Dylan777 (May 6, 2014)

Menace said:


> 5D III, 70-200 2.8L IS II - West Auckland, New Zealand.



Awesome shot Menace


----------



## Click (May 7, 2014)

Faroes said:


> Speaking of timing. These where all shot West of Ireland while fishing for blue whiting.



Great shots Faroes 8)


----------



## Click (May 7, 2014)

Menace said:


> 5D III, 70-200 2.8L IS II - West Auckland, New Zealand.




Beautiful shot Menace.


----------



## KBallweg (May 7, 2014)

Great Egret shot in early September in slightly north of Tillamook Oregon. 

Canon 5D mk3, Canon 100-400 @400mm


----------



## Click (May 7, 2014)

First post... Welcome to CR


----------



## Menace (May 7, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > 5D III, 70-200 2.8L IS II - West Auckland, New Zealand.
> ...



Thanks Dylan777


----------



## Menace (May 7, 2014)

Click said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > 5D III, 70-200 2.8L IS II - West Auckland, New Zealand.
> ...



Thank you Click


----------



## kevinle4230 (May 7, 2014)

Hello all, I'm new here.

I would like to share the BIF shot with you guys. This is slow panning shot of Spoonbill, 1/100 sec. 

BTW, does it have to be Canon to join here? I use both Canon and Nikon. My main birding camera is the 1DX.



DSC_2262 by kevinle4230, on Flickr


----------



## Menace (May 8, 2014)

kevinle4230 said:


> Hello all, I'm new here.
> 
> I would like to share the BIF shot with you guys. This is slow panning shot of Spoonbill, 1/100 sec.
> 
> ...



Welcome to CR - there is no requirement as to what camera system you use


----------



## DominoDude (May 9, 2014)

The Red Kite was shot with my 70-200/4L IS USM, at 1/320s, f/7.1 @ ISO 160. It was straight above me, and so close I didn't have the lens fully zoomed to 200mm.

The Goose with a brain-fart was shot with my 400/5.6L, at 1/800s, f/5.6 @ ISO 250. He/she was flying with its mate, but somehow decided to go in for a landing in the tree. A split second after this shot, it decided maybe it wasn't that smart to attempt that place to land and managed to manoeuvre away from it. Geese and trees is not a good mix...


----------



## JeffK (May 11, 2014)

Hello All,

Took this photo of a Burrowing Owl (Athene cunicularia hypugaea) at the Rocky Mountain Arsenal National Wildlife Refuge.

Shot with Canon 5D III + 400 F/2.8 IS + 2x TC III


----------



## 4D (May 11, 2014)

A swallow shot in Perth, 1/ 2000, f5.6 with 7D and 100-400 at 320 with a heavy crop.

They were collecting mud at a puddle but were so fast I barely had time to press the shutter before they disappeared back to the nest. And they gave zero warning they were about to leave. Pretty happy with this one though.


----------



## Click (May 11, 2014)

JeffK said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Took this photo of a Burrowing Owl (Athene cunicularia hypugaea) at the Rocky Mountain Arsenal National Wildlife Refuge.
> 
> Shot with Canon 5D III + 400 F/2.8 IS + 2x TC III




Beautiful shot.

...And welcome to CR


----------



## 3kramd5 (May 12, 2014)

I need more focal length (hurry up, Tamron!)...

White Tailed Kite patrolling the nest area


----------



## Mharwood16 (May 12, 2014)

Here's my favorite


----------



## 2n10 (May 12, 2014)

Great job everyone!

Some recent attempts.

Cliff Swallow




Tree Swallow




Barn Swallow




Turkey Vulture




Cassin's Finch squabble


----------



## Barrfly (May 12, 2014)

While kayaking.


----------



## Barrfly (May 12, 2014)

Osprey


----------



## Click (May 12, 2014)

Very nice shots Barrfly. Well done.


----------



## Kerry B (May 13, 2014)

Barn owl taken a little while ago with old 7D and Mk1 300f2.8 lens


----------



## Rodor (May 13, 2014)

Northern Shoveler - Skeiðönd by Rodor54 in Iceland, on Flickr


----------



## AlanF (May 13, 2014)

5DIII + 300mm f/2.8+2xTC. 100% crops.

Heron flying, and heron flying with bokeh.


----------



## AlanF (May 13, 2014)

More shovellers


----------



## Eldar (May 13, 2014)

AlanF said:


> More shovellers


Very cool! Well synchronized


----------



## Phil L (May 13, 2014)

Spoonie flight from late April.
Image shot as jpeg with minimal post processing.
7D with a Canon 300 f4 with 1.4 attached.


----------



## customCropped (May 14, 2014)

I so need to get there.. fasssst ..


----------



## Click (May 14, 2014)

AlanF said:


> More shovellers



Precision formation flying. 8) Very nice shot.


----------



## mikio (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Click (May 14, 2014)

Very nice first post, welcome to CR, mikio


----------



## scyrene (May 14, 2014)

A little compilation of a singing male skylark. This is pushing the 2x extender past its comfort zone, but thankfully the bird stayed mostly in one place (although pointing straight up and holding still with this setup has taken a bit of practice!  ). 5DIII + 500L II + 2x III (f/10, 1/2500, ISO 2500).


----------



## ahab1372 (May 14, 2014)

scyrene said:


> A little compilation of a singing male skylark. This is pushing the 2x extender past its comfort zone, but thankfully the bird stayed mostly in one place (although pointing straight up and holding still with this setup has taken a bit of practice!  ). 5DIII + 500L II + 2x III (f/10, 1/2500, ISO 2500).


Very nice. I always liked larks, but sometimes they are hard to spot (at least the ones in Europe that I know).

I guess that camera and lens weight was fully resting on your face when you took these?


----------



## SevenDUser (May 14, 2014)

AlanF said:


> 5DIII + 300mm f/2.8+2xTC. 100% crops.
> 
> Heron flying, and heron flying with bokeh.



Nice shots ! They're usually flying AWAY from me...


----------



## scyrene (May 14, 2014)

ahab1372 said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > A little compilation of a singing male skylark. This is pushing the 2x extender past its comfort zone, but thankfully the bird stayed mostly in one place (although pointing straight up and holding still with this setup has taken a bit of practice!  ). 5DIII + 500L II + 2x III (f/10, 1/2500, ISO 2500).
> ...



Thanks. Lol, I had my eye to the viewfinder but most of the weight is taken by my arm, I hold the lens by the tripod foot (I assume everyone does!). I've only ever seen skylarks, but in season, and at certain hotspots, they are common and very approachable


----------



## Zwek (May 14, 2014)

My first input on this forum






Best regards from Spain


----------



## Click (May 14, 2014)

Zwek said:


> My first input on this forum
> 
> 
> Best regards from Spain



Awesome! 8) Beautiful shot.

...Welcome to CR


----------



## Click (May 14, 2014)

...looking forward to see more of your pictures.


----------



## scyrene (May 14, 2014)

Zwek said:


> My first input on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now THAT is sensational.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 15, 2014)

Hi Zwek.
Wow stunning first post, please help some of us to advance by sharing your gear and settings for the shot. 

Cheers Graham.



Zwek said:


> My first input on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eldar (May 15, 2014)

Zwek said:


> My first input on this forum
> 
> Best regards from Spain


You sure picked a good one! Welcome to CR and I hope to see more posts like this. Exif data would be very interesting to see.


----------



## candyman (May 15, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Zwek said:
> 
> 
> > My first input on this forum
> ...




It's in the photo


f/7.1 ISO 200 1/1600 at 300mm with 70D 


And yes, indeed stunning. Great photo!


----------



## mikio (May 16, 2014)

IMG_8607



IMG_8635 



IMG_8625


----------



## Click (May 16, 2014)

Very nice series mikio


----------



## Dylan777 (May 16, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> Barn owl taken a little while ago with old 7D and Mk1 300f2.8 lens



Nice one Kerry B


----------



## Dylan777 (May 16, 2014)

AlanF said:


> 5DIII + 300mm f/2.8+2xTC. 100% crops.
> 
> Heron flying, and heron flying with bokeh.



Great looking photos AlanF


----------



## ERHP (May 18, 2014)

Great shot Zwek! 

Too much time at work lately to really even check this site out or take any new shots but here is a common Western Scrub Jay about half a second after takeoff.


----------



## Gilbo65 (May 19, 2014)

Little Egret in Somerset UK



Little Egret, Ham Wall, Somerset by gilbo65, on Flickr

Canon 7D, and 400mm f/5.6 L handheld


----------



## Cog (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Click (May 19, 2014)

Very nice Cog. Well done.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 20, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Great shot Zwek!
> 
> Too much time at work lately to really even check this site out or take any new shots but here is a common Western Scrub Jay about half a second after takeoff.



Good timing ERHP 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## 3kramd5 (May 20, 2014)

More white-tailed kite. Big crop from 200mm on 5D3. Of all the raptors, kites may appear the most menacing.


----------



## AlanF (May 21, 2014)

While on a cycle ride this evening with my 5DIII and 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTC I saw what I thought was a pigeon on top our University Library, in the red circle, taken on the iPhone. Through the Canon, I recognised it as a peregrine falcon and took 230 shots, in the middle of which it stood up, did some exercises, and flew off. returned. The crops are really tiny at that distance, but Canon did well enough to get some nice enough photos. I don't think the Tammy 150-600 would have been sharp enough under these extreme conditions.


----------



## Eldar (May 21, 2014)

AlanF said:


> While on a cycle ride this evening with my 5DIII and 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTC I saw what I thought was a pigeon on top our University Library, in the red circle, taken on the iPhone. Through the Canon, I recognised it as a peregrine falcon and took 230 shots, in the middle of which it stood up, did some exercises, and flew off. returned. The crops are really tiny at that distance, but Canon did well enough to get some nice enough photos. I don't think the Tammy 150-600 would have been sharp enough under these extreme conditions.


Now that´s a rare sight! Well done to spot it in the first place!


----------



## knoxone (May 22, 2014)

A few shots of an eagle.


----------



## Click (May 22, 2014)

knoxone said:


> A few shots of an eagle.




Very nice series. I especially like the first and the second picture. Well done.


----------



## steven kessel (May 22, 2014)

Lord of the wetlands. Not my usual style but I just like this photo.

Canon 5Diii, 400 DO, aperture preferred setting, ISO 400, f6.3 @ 1/2500


----------



## Cog (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Don Haines (May 24, 2014)

Osprey showing of good balance.  Actually, the bird is building a nest and is coming in for a landing with a stack....


----------



## IslanderMV (May 28, 2014)

Common Terns in group saltwater bath. They dive and frolic in shallow water, in groups of 5 or six. Fun to watch.

Taken from a Kayak.

100-400mm at 400mm


----------



## NancyP (May 28, 2014)

Cog, thanks for showing the love for the oft-scorned turkey vulture. 
AlanF, good catch! I would hate to have been the pigeon targeted by that peregrine.


----------



## dpc (May 28, 2014)

Pelican over the South Saskatchewan River. The black on its head is silt from the river, picked up when diving for fish. He appears to be staring right at me.


----------



## dpc (May 28, 2014)

American white pelicans in flight over the South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon.


----------



## dpc (May 28, 2014)

1. Pelican
2. Herring gull


----------



## dpc (May 28, 2014)

Juvenile gull about to land


----------



## the blackfox (May 28, 2014)

first attempt on here 


flight of the predator by blackfox wildlife and nature imaging, on Flickr


----------



## the blackfox (May 28, 2014)

ah that worked ,heres another red kite this time ,gigrin farm in mid wales .


let us prey by blackfox wildlife and nature imaging, on Flickr


----------



## albron00 (May 28, 2014)

pigeons...


----------



## SevenDUser (May 29, 2014)

Canon 7D 70-300 L


----------



## Barrfly (May 29, 2014)

While kayaking.


----------



## rpt (May 29, 2014)

the blackfox said:


> first attempt on here
> 
> 
> flight of the predator by blackfox wildlife and nature imaging, on Flickr


Nice!


----------



## Northstar (May 30, 2014)

rpt said:


> the blackfox said:
> 
> 
> > first attempt on here
> ...



+1


----------



## IslanderMV (May 30, 2014)

An upset Common Tern, ( I was being buzzed by a huge flock )

400mm ISO 200, f/8, 1/1250
400mm ISO 320, f/7.1, 1/1600


----------



## candyman (May 30, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> An upset Common Tern, ( I was being buzzed by a huge flock )
> 
> 400mm ISO 200, f/8, 1/1250
> 400mm ISO 320, f/7.1, 1/1600




Some great shots Jeff!


----------



## mlbaker74 (May 30, 2014)

from a trip to South Padre Island, TX a little while ago


----------



## mdmphoto (May 30, 2014)

Geese; Red-Winged Blackbird.


----------



## apacheebest (May 31, 2014)

Hi Friends!

Adding few from my side too 

01)






02)





03)





04)





Have a good day

Anil George


----------



## sjbradbury (May 31, 2014)




----------



## dpc (May 31, 2014)

California gull


----------



## mpeeps (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello,
This is my first post here, but I do love this site. Great information and above all, encouragement. I play tennis weekly at a buddy's 50 acre avocado ranch in Cayucos, California. There is a large Gummy tree which is home to Red-tailed hawks and Kingbirds. The Kingbirds seem to harrass the flying adults constantly, but leave the fledglings alone. These shots were taken with a Canon 6D and EF 100-400mmL lens.
Thanks for sharing any thoughts with me.
Mike P


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2014)

mpeeps said:


> Hello,
> This is my first post here, but I do love this site. Great information and above all, encouragement. I play tennis weekly at a buddy's 50 acre avocado ranch in Cayucos, California. There is a large Gummy tree which is home to Red-tailed hawks and Kingbirds. The Kingbirds seem to harrass the flying adults constantly, but leave the fledglings alone. These shots were taken with a Canon 6D and EF 100-400mmL lens.
> Thanks for sharing any thoughts with me.
> Mike P




Great first post Mike. I really like the first picture. Welcome to CR


----------



## Menace (Jun 1, 2014)

Click said:


> mpeeps said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...



+1

Really like the first one - well done and welcome.


----------



## bombadil09 (Jun 2, 2014)

Here my first post: shot with a 60D and a 70-200 2.8 IS
Shot in Colcha Canyon in Peru in 2012.


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2014)

bombadil09 said:


> Here my first post: shot with a 60D and a 70-200 2.8 IS
> Shot in Colcha Canyon in Peru in 2012.




Very nice pictures. Welcome to CR


----------



## 2n10 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 3, 2014)

Black Skimmer displaying massive wingspan.

f/6.3, 160mm, ISO 320, 1/2000 taken with 100-400mm


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi mpeeps. 
My thoughts, just one, stunning! 

Cheers Graham.



mpeeps said:


> Hello,
> This is my first post here, but I do love this site. Great information and above all, encouragement. I play tennis weekly at a buddy's 50 acre avocado ranch in Cayucos, California. There is a large Gummy tree which is home to Red-tailed hawks and Kingbirds. The Kingbirds seem to harrass the flying adults constantly, but leave the fledglings alone. These shots were taken with a Canon 6D and EF 100-400mmL lens.
> Thanks for sharing any thoughts with me.
> Mike P


----------



## dpc (Jun 9, 2014)

California gull taking flight


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 12, 2014)

Great Egret w/Breeding Plumage just passing the Golden Hour.. 
100-400L
1/1000s
f/5.6
ISO 3200


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 12, 2014)

bombadil09 said:


> Here my first post: shot with a 60D and a 70-200 2.8 IS
> Shot in Colcha Canyon in Peru in 2012.


Very interesting bird Bombad! I've never seen one before. Welcome to the Forum! ;D


----------



## AlanF (Jun 15, 2014)

I wasn't set up for this shot - I was photographing rowing with the Tammy 150-600 on 5DIII at iso1250 when an arctic tern suddenly appeared and dived. I got him at the supposed softish corners and didn't have time to increase the exposure, which I had to do pp. 100% crop.


----------



## Ardan (Jun 21, 2014)

A gull in flight, seemingly peeking from behind its wing. Lucky timing on this one.

EOS 5D Mk III + EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS @ 105mm, 1/400s, f/4, ISO-400.


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2014)

Pelican


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2014)

Pelican


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2014)

Very nice shots dpc. I really like the first picture.


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice shots dpc. I really like the first picture.




Thanks! It's a good thing pelicans are so easy to take pictures of.


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2014)

Ardan said:


> A gull in flight, seemingly peeking from behind its wing. Lucky timing on this one.
> 
> EOS 5D Mk III + EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS @ 105mm, 1/400s, f/4, ISO-400.




Very nice!


----------



## Menace (Jun 25, 2014)

Kea in flight - shared in one other thread.

400mm, f2.8, 1/1000, ISO1600.


----------



## dpc (Jun 25, 2014)

Pelican lighting on river


----------



## dpc (Jun 25, 2014)

Pelican taking a short hop from one river location to another


----------



## dpc (Jun 26, 2014)

California gull in flight


----------



## dpc (Jun 26, 2014)

Pelican flying over raging water pouring over the weir on the South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon. The river's running quite high at the moment.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 27, 2014)

*Double-crested Cormorant take off !*

100-400mm and 60D


----------



## jrda2 (Jun 27, 2014)

Menace said:


> Kea in flight - shared in one other thread.



Awesome picture - I really like the angle the bird is flying toward you, and the color is great.


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2014)

jrda2 said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Kea in flight - shared in one other thread.
> ...



I agree with you. It's a great shot. Well done Menace


----------



## Menace (Jun 27, 2014)

jrda2 said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Kea in flight - shared in one other thread.
> ...



Thank you jrda2


----------



## Menace (Jun 27, 2014)

Click said:


> jrda2 said:
> 
> 
> > Menace said:
> ...



Thanks Click - just ordered it on a canvas - will be here in ten days or so - can't wait.


----------



## applecider (Jun 28, 2014)

A few osprey most with 400 2.8 ii with 1.4xiii 5diii 

From a nest along lower county road x swan river West Dennis Massachusetts


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2014)

applecider said:


> A few osprey most with 400 2.8 ii with 1.4xiii 5diii
> 
> From a nest along lower county road x swan river West Dennis Massachusetts




Very nice series. I especially like the second images. Well done.


----------



## tob (Jun 29, 2014)

Rebel XS, 75-300 mm, 1/2000 sec, partial metering.

Missing something?


----------



## Skip (Jun 29, 2014)

Applecider, those Osprey images are awesome


----------



## fragilesi (Jun 29, 2014)

Something just slightly different . . .


----------



## Skip (Jun 29, 2014)

Here is one of the Norwich Peregrines ;D


----------



## tob (Jun 29, 2014)

60D 18-200 mm IS


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 29, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> *Double-crested Cormorant take off !*
> 
> 100-400mm and 60D



I really like the 2nd photo


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 29, 2014)

fragilesi said:


> Something just slightly different . . .



It's little diff. It looks cool


----------



## BEANC0UNTER (Jun 29, 2014)

Snail Kite in Florida


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2014)

BEANC0UNTER said:


> Snail Kite in Florida




Very nice shot Jeff.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi tob. 
Nice shot, missing undercarriage, where do you think man learned to hide the gear on his planes, a wind tunnel? : ;D

Cheers Graham. 



tob said:


> Rebel XS, 75-300 mm, 1/2000 sec, partial metering.
> 
> Missing something?


----------



## nineyards (Jun 30, 2014)

The geese on the river are with a 1DX and 70-200 2.8 IS 11
The 2 geese in the sky are with a 1DX and 300mm 2.8 IS 11
The black capped chickadee hovering around the tripod is with a 7D and 70-200 f4 non IS (my first "L" lens as I suspect it was with many others) just so dammed affordable!


----------



## Northstar (Jun 30, 2014)

fragilesi said:


> Something just slightly different . . .



Love the colors, nice image!


----------



## dryanparker (Jun 30, 2014)

5D2 + 24-105L


----------



## tomscott (Jun 30, 2014)

This weekend, Puffin, Farne Islands Northumberland UK

5DMKIII 70-200mm F2.8 MKII L with 2x Extender MKII, the 70-200mm MKII handles the converters so well! Really impressed, its not even the MKIII converter, quick AF, pretty good IQ little CA tho.



Puffin, Farne Islands, Seahouses by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## scyrene (Jun 30, 2014)

Some common terns


----------



## candyman (Jul 1, 2014)

scyrene said:


> Some common terns


The 2nd photo: so that how it looks before it end up on my car.... ;D 
Nice catch


----------



## scyrene (Jul 1, 2014)

candyman said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Some common terns
> ...



Ha, thanks. I had no idea it would do that until I looked at the LCD. Luck > skill a lot of the time


----------



## scyrene (Jul 1, 2014)

fragilesi said:


> Something just slightly different . . .



Exquisite light.


----------



## Vern (Jul 2, 2014)

Laughing Gull, 1Dx + 600II +1.4XIII, ISO 1250, 1/1000, f8, + polarizer


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2014)

Lovely shot Vern.


----------



## dolina (Jul 2, 2014)

Awesome vern


----------



## dpc (Jul 2, 2014)

An American white pelican rising from the South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada yesterday. It was a bright, sunny mid-morning. I like the way the sun is shining through the flight feathers, producing an orange glow. I also like the effect on the water below the bird.


----------



## Vern (Jul 2, 2014)

dpc said:


> An American white pelican rising from the South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada yesterday. It was a bright, sunny mid-morning. I like the way the sun is shining through the flight feathers, producing an orange glow. I also like the effect on the water below the bird.



Very nice action shot dpc - agree about the water below the bird - beautiful


----------



## dpc (Jul 2, 2014)

Vern said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > An American white pelican rising from the South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada yesterday. It was a bright, sunny mid-morning. I like the way the sun is shining through the flight feathers, producing an orange glow. I also like the effect on the water below the bird.
> ...




Thanks! I love those pelicans. Great birds to photograph, at least in Saskatoon.


----------



## Vern (Jul 2, 2014)

tomscott said:


> This weekend, Puffin, Farne Islands Northumberland UK
> 
> 5DMKIII 70-200mm F2.8 MKII L with 2x Extender MKII, the 70-200mm MKII handles the converters so well! Really impressed, its not even the MKIII converter, quick AF, pretty good IQ little CA tho.



Very nice shot w that combo, Tom. I like the slight motion blur on the wingtips too.


----------



## Vern (Jul 2, 2014)

Juvenile Sandwich Tern (I think) - 1Dx, 600 II + 1.4X III, ISO 800, f8, 1/2000, polarizer, IS OFF


----------



## Vern (Jul 2, 2014)

Royal Tern - nonbreeding, similar EXIF to prev post


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2014)

Two great shots Vern. Well done.


----------



## bobshut (Jul 2, 2014)

1/ Grey Heron

2/ Mallard

3/ Canada Geese

4/ Hooded Crow


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 3, 2014)

bobshut said:


> 1/ Grey Heron
> 
> 2/ Mallard
> 
> ...



Welcome to CR 
Thanks for sharing bobshut - awesome photos. I really like the 1st photo and 2nd to last.


----------



## Northstar (Jul 3, 2014)

Vern said:


> Royal Tern - nonbreeding, similar EXIF to prev post



Hey Vern, nice Tern!


----------



## Vern (Jul 3, 2014)

Lost a few highlights on this one, but I thought the feeding shot was worth sharing: Royal Tern.


----------



## Vern (Jul 3, 2014)

down the hatch (more Terns from Vern)


----------



## Vern (Jul 3, 2014)

Tern making a turn, from Vern (OK, enough of that) - but I do like this pose.


----------



## dpc (Jul 3, 2014)

California gull about to cut a circle


----------



## ERHP (Jul 4, 2014)

Marty McFly hovertech equipped California Quail.


----------



## candyman (Jul 4, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Marty McFly hovertech equipped California Quail.



Very nice.
Is that the common walk of the California Quail?

We have very good friends living in California asking us every year if we come to visit them. I really do want that because I see there are so many beautiful things to capture with camera in California


----------



## HankMD (Jul 5, 2014)

Vern's tern series almost terned me away from posting this rather more modest shot....




Black-winged Stilt (Himantopus himantopus)
6D + Tammy


----------



## candyman (Jul 5, 2014)

Northstar said:


> landing ;D



very nice
great colors


----------



## knoxone (Jul 6, 2014)

Red-tailed Hawk


----------



## HawkinsStu (Jul 10, 2014)

*Gannet Photos*

Hi All,

First photo post by me so any pointers will be well received 

Photos taken with 70d + 70-200 2.8ii + 1.4 iii extender.





Gannet





Gannet - During Dive





Gannet - During Dive

Cheers
Stu


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Gannet Photos*



HawkinsStu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First photo post by me so any pointers will be well received
> 
> ...



Very nice series. Keep posting Stu.


----------



## Glenn Bartley (Jul 10, 2014)

Another one from Churchill. Such an awesome place for birds in flight!






Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D
Shutter speed: 1/1600 sec
Aperture: 6.3
ISO: 400
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2014)

Beautiful shot Glenn.


----------



## candyman (Jul 10, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot Glenn.




+1


----------



## Menace (Jul 10, 2014)

Glenn Bartley said:


> Another one from Churchill. Such an awesome place for birds in flight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely image.


----------



## petach (Jul 12, 2014)

Arctic (?) Tern, hovering whilst looking for fish. Maldon, Essex




Tern, Maldon by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Vossie (Jul 12, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Marty McFly hovertech equipped California Quail.



Excellent shot with perfect timing!


----------



## Vossie (Jul 12, 2014)

petach said:


> Arctic (?) Tern, hovering whilst looking for fish. Maldon, Essex
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice sense of speed with the motion blur on the wings. I also like the dark background. Well done!


----------



## e7dag (Jul 12, 2014)

A Southern Giant Petrel taking off of its antarctic lichen(orange) covered rocky nest. Hannah Point, Antarctica 2011


----------



## e7dag (Jul 12, 2014)

.....And another landing, at 20-knot winds on that rock top


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2014)

Vossie said:


> petach said:
> 
> 
> > Arctic (?) Tern, hovering whilst looking for fish. Maldon, Essex
> ...



+1

Very nice Petach.


----------



## scyrene (Jul 14, 2014)

A (probably juvenile) swallow, one of many feeding low over a cornfield yesterday. Very strong wind - at first I didn't think it would be worth trying (holding a big lens steady in a crosswind is pretty difficult), but the background was so lovely, I relented. They move so fast, you need a lot of patience, but also it was on the threshold of the focus limit, so I had to use full focus, which slows it down a fair bit. This one turned out okay though  500mm, f/4, 1/4000, ISO 320.


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2014)

Beautiful. I really like this picture. Nicely done scyrene.


----------



## scyrene (Jul 14, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful. I really like this picture. Nicely done scyrene.



Thanks!


----------



## dolina (Jul 15, 2014)

Great images petach erhp glenn


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 15, 2014)

Excellent job scyrene. They are very difficult and fast. If you can get them when they head into the wind and control your lens you have the greatest chance for success IME.


----------



## nineyards (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## scyrene (Jul 15, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Excellent job scyrene. They are very difficult and fast. If you can get them when they head into the wind and control your lens you have the greatest chance for success IME.



Thanks! That's absolutely right - sometimes they will fly into a headwind and hang motionless for a moment or two.


----------



## steven kessel (Jul 17, 2014)

Zone-tailed Hawk. Not a rare bird over its distribution, which includes much of Latin America, but pretty uncommon in the U.S. I photographed this one in a remote canyon in the mountains of southern Arizona.

5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, f6.3 @ 1/1600


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice shot Steven.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 17, 2014)

Great egret - 1D X +300 f/2.8 IS II + 2x III, handheld - I yanked it off the tripod while shooting an owl and caught this bird in the first light of the day with the sun just above the horizon. An osprey with fish came a few minutes later but I wasn't fast enough! f/6.3 1/2000s ISO 3200:


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2014)

Great egret ... Great shot 8) Well done mackguyver.


----------



## Menace (Jul 17, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Great egret - 1D X +300 f/2.8 IS II + 2x III, handheld - I yanked it off the tripod while shooting an owl and caught this bird in the first light of the day with the sun just above the horizon. An osprey with fish came a few minutes later but I wasn't fast enough! f/6.3 1/2000s ISO 3200:



Lovely shot mackguyver - love the light.


----------



## SevenDUser (Jul 18, 2014)

Red Tail Hawk... 7D 400L f/5.6


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 18, 2014)

e7dag said:


> A Southern Giant Petrel taking off of its antarctic lichen(orange) covered rocky nest. Hannah Point, Antarctica 2011



Now there is something you don't see everyday. Cool !


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 18, 2014)

Black Tern - Norton Point MA. - Catching insects over the low tide flats.
Rare in our area. 

60D + 100-400mm @ 400mm ISO 100, f/6.3, 1/1250


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2014)

Very nice capture Jeff.


----------



## scyrene (Jul 18, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Great egret - 1D X +300 f/2.8 IS II + 2x III, handheld - I yanked it off the tripod while shooting an owl and caught this bird in the first light of the day with the sun just above the horizon. An osprey with fish came a few minutes later but I wasn't fast enough! f/6.3 1/2000s ISO 3200:



Gorgeous light, and well controlled exposure.


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 18, 2014)

Great job guys.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you guys for the nice comments and I think we're all in good company here - excellent work from everyone posting to this thread!


----------



## mountain.martin (Jul 18, 2014)

Some great pics on this thread. 

Here is my first submission to the forum from my first trip out with my 70d. It was considerably more successful than the same trip the previous year with my 650d.


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2014)

mountain.martin said:


> Here is my first submission to the forum from my first trip out with my 70d. It was considerably more successful than the same trip the previous year with my 650d.



Nice first post....And Welcome to CR


----------



## RobertG. (Jul 18, 2014)

A juvenile common tern in Essaouira, Morocco
5d II + EF 70-300 mm L @ 300 mm 1/2500 sec. f8


----------



## miken (Jul 18, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Black Tern - Norton Point MA. - Catching insects over the low tide flats.
> Rare in our area.
> 
> 60D + 100-400mm @ 400mm ISO 100, f/6.3, 1/1250



Very impressive.


----------



## miken (Jul 18, 2014)

Taken 28 miles out to sea in Liverpool Bay.



Gannet by mike nesbitt, on Flickr


----------



## Menace (Jul 18, 2014)

miken said:


> Taken 28 miles out to sea in Liverpool Bay.
> 
> 
> 
> Gannet by mike nesbitt, on Flickr



Lovely shot. Well done.


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2014)

miken said:


> Taken 28 miles out to sea in Liverpool Bay.




Very nice shot miken.


----------



## steven kessel (Jul 19, 2014)

Brown Pelican. Photographed at Dana Point, Ca.


----------



## EvilZeev228 (Jul 19, 2014)

1Dx
300mm F4L
F4 
ISO 200
1/2000


----------



## Menace (Jul 19, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Brown Pelican. Photographed at Dana Point, Ca.



Lovely image steven.


----------



## Menace (Jul 19, 2014)

EvilZeev228 said:


> 1Dx
> 300mm F4L
> F4
> ISO 200
> 1/2000



Nice series


----------



## candyman (Jul 19, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Brown Pelican. Photographed at Dana Point, Ca.


Wonderful picture Steven. Somehow it reminds me of the Spruce Goose (Hughes H4 Hercules)


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 19, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Brown Pelican. Photographed at Dana Point, Ca.



Great shot Steven

Took these today at Bolsa Chica, Wetlands.


----------



## DFresh (Jul 19, 2014)

This is my first upload. I live in Connecticut and I photographed this fledgling bird on an estuary. I believe this is a Great Blue Heron chic or an Egret chic, as I saw adult birds of those species in the area. If anybody could identify it, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2014)

Welcome to CR DFresh 

I'm sorry, I can't see your image.


----------



## DFresh (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you!! It took me a second to figure out how to upload a picture haha


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2014)

Now I can see it. 

It's a Great Blue Heron Juvenile.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 20, 2014)

few more...


----------



## nineyards (Jul 20, 2014)

This last one I had planned to crop appropriately, but then I noticed that despite the very busy and in focus background my eye were still immediately drawn to the goose, still wondering why that might be, perhaps because I know ahead of time the subject of the photo is.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 20, 2014)

DFresh said:


> This is my first upload. I live in Connecticut and I photographed this fledgling bird on an estuary. I believe this is a Great Blue Heron chic or an Egret chic, as I saw adult birds of those species in the area. If anybody could identify it, I would appreciate it.



Nice shot !

I believe it is a Yellow-crowned Night-Heron.


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2014)

Very nice shot 2n10. Well done.


----------



## ERHP (Jul 25, 2014)

Really cool!

At the start of last weekend I headed down to the mouth of the Tijuana River to hopefully catch something. A trio of Black Skimmers kept me entertained, at times coming in so close I couldn't focus.


----------



## candyman (Jul 25, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Really cool!
> 
> At the start of last weekend I headed down to the mouth of the Tijuana River to hopefully catch something. A trio of Black Skimmers kept me entertained, at times coming in so close I couldn't focus.



Beautiful photo and wonderful timing.


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2014)

candyman said:


> Beautiful photo and wonderful timing.



+1 Excellent timing. Lovely light.


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 25, 2014)

Stunning candyman, great capture


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you click and ERHP.

Great shot ERHP.


----------



## TheJock (Jul 25, 2014)

My first BIF's with my new 100-400 L, managed to use it for about 30 mins tonight, loving the AF speed!!!


----------



## candyman (Jul 25, 2014)

TheJock said:


> My first BIF's with my new 100-400 L, managed to use it for about 30 mins tonight, loving the AF speed!!!




Nice catch!
Enjoy


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 30, 2014)

Landing...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 30, 2014)

Take off...


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2014)

Very nice shots Dylan 

I love the take off


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 30, 2014)

Another landing...


----------



## sedwards (Jul 31, 2014)

turkey vulture. would have been nicer had i not forgotten my flash lol



turkey vulture by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## sedwards (Jul 31, 2014)

not sure what bird this is but i was in the right spot at the right time.



IMG_7400 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2014)

sedwards said:


> turkey vulture. would have been nicer had i not forgotten my flash lol



Not bad, a little dark, but not bad.


----------



## Menace (Jul 31, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Take off...



Nice one Dylan777


----------



## gintonic (Jul 31, 2014)

Just came across this forum by accident - here is a Red Kite and a Crow in a mid-air fight



IMG_4004crop2 by uh_simon, on Flickr

EOS 5D3, 100-400L @ 400


----------



## candyman (Jul 31, 2014)

gintonic said:


> Just came across this forum by accident - here is a Red Kite and a Crow in a mid-air fight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum!
That's a great catch. Great photo!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi gintonic. 
Welcome, only one problem, you have set the bar for your next post very high! ;D ;D it is going to be some shot that trumps that,  not that you have to, keep posting. 

Cheers Graham.



gintonic said:


> Just came across this forum by accident - here is a Red Kite and a Crow in a mid-air fight
> 
> EOS 5D3, 100-400L @ 400


----------



## gintonic (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you for the kind welcome everyone - I have to say that is my fav photo of the last few years......I often say it was that 1 in million chance.....


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2014)

gintonic said:


> Just came across this forum by accident - here is a Red Kite and a Crow in a mid-air fight
> 
> EOS 5D3, 100-400L @ 400



Good timing. Very first post.

...And welcome to CR


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 31, 2014)

Menace said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Take off...
> ...



Thanks Menace


----------



## DominoDude (Jul 31, 2014)

sedwards said:


> not sure what bird this is but i was in the right spot at the right time.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7400 by sedwards679, on Flickr



Great timing on the shot!
Do you have Common Starlings (_Sturnus vulgaris_) over there? That's what it looks like to me.


----------



## Claudelec (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi,
This is my first post, it's not the higher image quality, but the subject is quite impressive.
White tail pygargue, Norway (Lofoten). Eos 70D Tamron 70 300 VC at 119mm (Cropped)
Claude
http://canonrumors.com/forum/Smileys/default/smiley.gif


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 31, 2014)

Claudelec said:


> Hi,
> This is my first post, it's not the higher image quality, but the subject is quite impressive.
> White tail pygargue, Norway (Lofoten). Eos 70D Tamron 70 300 VC at 119mm (Cropped)
> Claude
> http://canonrumors.com/forum/Smileys/default/smiley.gif



Welcome to CR Claudelec 

Great capture. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 31, 2014)

Running away...


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2014)

Claudelec said:


> Hi,
> This is my first post, it's not the higher image quality, but the subject is quite impressive.
> White tail pygargue, Norway (Lofoten). Eos 70D Tamron 70 300 VC at 119mm (Cropped)
> Claude



First post...Welcome to CR Claude


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 1, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> Stunning candyman, great capture



+1, Gorgeous photo.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 1, 2014)

Click said:


> gintonic said:
> 
> 
> > Just came across this forum by accident - here is a Red Kite and a Crow in a mid-air fight
> ...



+1
Amazing shot.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 1, 2014)

Fantastic photos in this thread. I'm still trying to learn BIF technique. Most of mine are blurs or blue sky. Some recent ones that I kept. 7D, 100-400.



BCN Heron by EricJ777, on Flickr



BCN Heron BIF by EricJ777, on Flickr



Juvenile BCN Heron by EricJ777, on Flickr



Adult BCN Heron chases juvenile by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## ERHP (Aug 1, 2014)

gintonic said:


> Just came across this forum by accident - here is a Red Kite and a Crow in a mid-air fight
> 
> EOS 5D3, 100-400L @ 400



AWESOME! Sometimes I really get a kick out of watching crows catch a bit of what they give out all the time.


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 1, 2014)

Yellow-tailed Black Cockatoo


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 1, 2014)

White-bellied Sea Eagle


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 1, 2014)

Nankeen Kestral


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 1, 2014)

Little Egret


----------



## candyman (Aug 1, 2014)

Very nice series Omni Images!


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks Candyman.

Here's another of the Sea Eagles ... I came to this spot a few days in a row at the same time and caught this Sea Eagle with the same catch. This day his mate was there and I watched them squabble over it for about an hour ... so funny watching the other one slowly move closer and take a bite and rip a bit off etc.


----------



## candyman (Aug 1, 2014)

Omni Images said:


> Thanks Candyman.
> 
> Here's another of the Sea Eagles ... I came to this spot a few days in a row at the same time and caught this Sea Eagle with the same catch. This day his mate was there and I watched them squabble over it for about an hour ... so funny watching the other one slowly move closer and take a bite and rip a bit off etc.


Wow, excellent shot! Patience is one of the most important factors to get these kind of shots


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes patience is a big factor.
I'm not really a "birder" though I must admit I am becoming one.
I come from doing a lot of spots and landscape photography, but I just love to get out into the bush around town, mostly just to get out of the house for a break ... I'm slef employed and work from home, so getting out is easy, and a bit of a walk around is nice, plus I got out to take landscapes .... in between birds come around so I keep a tele handy also.
I find stalking the prey enjoyable .. as I only have a short lens, I have to get close, and it's the hunt to get close I enjoy ... if I had say an 800 with a 2x and crop camera, I could sit in my lounge room and get the shot, but a short lens make me work for the shot.
I have recently met a birder who has just moved down here, and he posts shots up on the facebook page of the IBOC site, he is putting up shots of all these birds I have hardly even heard of ...
This takes me to what I wanted to say .... this guy knows all the habits of the birds and can pretty must rock up at the right time or he knows where to look for them.
So knowing your birds, or what ever it is you are looking for is a big part of being able to get the shot.
I am learning a lot about our local wildlife now and starting to know where to look for them.
In fact last week I found a southern Boobook nest from knowing a little bit about where they would nest.
The next test is to get a shot of it at night flying ...
I saw a youtube video interview of two young wildlife photographers of the year, this one young guy shoots wildlife with a wide angle lens ... 
His winning shot was of an owl swooping down to get a mouse he had placed on the camera and triggered with a remote ... I so want a shot like that..
Anyway, get to know your subject ... and then have patience.


----------



## candyman (Aug 1, 2014)

Omni Images said:


> Yes patience is a big factor.
> I'm not really a "birder" though I must admit I am becoming one.
> I come from doing a lot of spots and landscape photography, but I just love to get out into the bush around town, mostly just to get out of the house for a break ... I'm slef employed and work from home, so getting out is easy, and a bit of a walk around is nice, plus I got out to take landscapes .... in between birds come around so I keep a tele handy also.
> I find stalking the prey enjoyable .. as I only have a short lens, I have to get close, and it's the hunt to get close I enjoy ... if I had say an 800 with a 2x and crop camera, I could sit in my lounge room and get the shot, but a short lens make me work for the shot.
> ...



Get to know your subject....is doing a lot of research. If I want to take landscape or birdshots I have to get out from the area I live (city) and travel. But there is one more factor to add.....time. I have a regular day-time job making about 50 hours a week, having a family with 2 young kids makes it difficult to find the time. Adn, once I have the time....raining! Anyway, I keep visiting Canon Rumors to get inspired. Such wonderful photos and talent here! So thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 1, 2014)

Northern gannet, Bempton, E Yorkshire in England.






(Click for bigger).
Canon 7D, Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 OS, handheld.


----------



## candyman (Aug 1, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Northern gannet, Bempton, E Yorkshire in England.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




O, what a wonderful shot, Keith !
Amazing sharp while flying towards you. And what an expression on the birds face.


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2014)

Very nice series Omni Images . I especially like the Little Egret.


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Northern gannet, Bempton, E Yorkshire in England.



Great shot Keith. Nicely done.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 1, 2014)

Omni Images said:


> Little Egret


Wonderful photos Omni Images 

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 1, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Northern gannet, Bempton, E Yorkshire in England.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great capture Keith_Reeder


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks all.

Short Eared owl, Cramlington, Northumberland, England:






7D, Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 OS, Sigma 1.4x, handheld.


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Short Eared owl, Cramlington, Northumberland, England:



Awesome shot. 8) I love this one!


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 1, 2014)

One more for now.

Kittiwake, Bempton Cliffs, E. Yorkshire:






(Bigger here).

7D, Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 OS, Sigma 1.4x, handheld.


----------



## candyman (Aug 1, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Short Eared owl, Cramlington, Northumberland, England:
> 
> ...




Just wonderful! Keep them coming


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 1, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Short Eared owl, Cramlington, Northumberland, England:
> 
> ...



Another great shot Keith_Reeder.

I just ordered 2x TC III for my 400mm. The 1.4x wasn't long enough with FF.


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> One more for now.
> 
> Kittiwake, Bempton Cliffs, E. Yorkshire:



Very nice shot. Well done Keith.


----------



## DominoDude (Aug 1, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> ...
> Short Eared owl, Cramlington, Northumberland, England:
> ...



That one is really magnificent! I love how the light hits the Owl, and how it connects to the viewer with its stare.


----------



## Phil L (Aug 2, 2014)

Roseate Spoonbill from earlier today.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 2, 2014)

Phil L said:


> Roseate Spoonbill from earlier today.



Beautiful photos Phil L 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 2, 2014)

WOW, love the owl and the Gannet, love it when they are looking down the lens to you.

Here's a Black Shouldered Kite


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2014)

Phil L said:


> Roseate Spoonbill from earlier today.



Lovely shots Phil


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 2, 2014)

Phil
Those are beautiful, love the sharpness and the color


----------



## nineyards (Aug 2, 2014)

Shot in Edmonton's river valley


----------



## RichD50 (Aug 2, 2014)

"Harris Hawk" @ Desert Museum, Tucson, AZ
MARCH, 2013

Canon 40D + canon 100-400 zoom


----------



## Menace (Aug 2, 2014)

Click said:


> Keith_Reeder said:
> 
> 
> > Northern gannet, Bempton, E Yorkshire in England.
> ...



+1

Lovely shot.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 2, 2014)

RichD50 said:


> "Harris Hawk" @ Desert Museum, Tucson, AZ
> MARCH, 2013
> 
> Canon 40D + canon 100-400 zoom



Wonderful shot. Well done. 
And welcome to CR.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 2, 2014)

Keith,
I'm joining the chorus and say: WOW, most impressive!
-r


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2014)

RichD50 said:


> "Harris Hawk" @ Desert Museum, Tucson, AZ
> MARCH, 2013
> 
> Canon 40D + canon 100-400 zoom



Beautiful shot RichD50....And welcome to CR 

Keep posting.


----------



## Phil L (Aug 2, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > Roseate Spoonbill from earlier today.
> ...



Hey thanks, I appreciate the kind comments!


----------



## Phil L (Aug 2, 2014)

Click said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > Roseate Spoonbill from earlier today.
> ...



I'm happy you enjoyed them, thanks much.


----------



## Phil L (Aug 2, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> Phil
> Those are beautiful, love the sharpness and the color



Thanks a million, glad you liked them!


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 3, 2014)

The sun is coming down...


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> The sun is coming down...



Beautiful light. 8) Nicely done Dylan.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 3, 2014)

@ ISO 25,600


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 3, 2014)

This small guy was quite fast to track, even with 1DX. I was lucky enough to get few close up


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 3, 2014)

With 1DX 12fps, I was able to select few with both wings @ fully stretched


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> @ ISO 25,600



I really like this one. 8)


----------



## Claudelec (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi,

Today another view of white tail pygargue in Norway


----------



## Menace (Aug 3, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> @ ISO 25,600



Wow


----------



## Eldar (Aug 3, 2014)

I was out to shoot white tailed eagle (or sea eagle as some call it). Lots of sightings, but we were not able to get them close enough to the boat (even though we tempted them with some good fish). Since we were in a small rocking boat, I only brought my 70-300 f4-5.6L (did not bring the 70-200 for this trip). 

So I shot some sea gulls instead. It is always difficult to get an image worth looking at, of something as common as a lesser black-backed gull. But I thought this one had a "conductor" like, hanging in the air kind of quality. It is shot pretty close to midnight, bathing in midnight sun.

1DX, 70-300 f4-5.6L @70mm
1/1250s, f7.1, ISO1250


----------



## candyman (Aug 3, 2014)

Eldar said:


> I was out to shoot white tailed eagle (or sea eagle as some call it). Lots of sightings, but we were not able to get them close enough to the boat (even though we tempted them with some good fish). Since we were in a small rocking boat, I only brought my 70-300 f4-5.6L (did not bring the 70-200 for this trip).
> 
> So I shot some sea gulls instead. It is always difficult to get an image worth looking at, of something as common as a lesser black-backed gull. But I thought this one had a "conductor" like, hanging in the air kind of quality. It is shot pretty close to midnight, bathing in midnight sun.
> 
> ...


That's a nice one. 
It seems difficult to get a good balance of light on the gull in this time of the day. But you succeeded.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 3, 2014)

Incoming *Puffin*, Farne Islands, north east coast of England:





(Bigger here).

7D, Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 OS, Sigma 1.4x.


----------



## candyman (Aug 3, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Incoming *Puffin*, Farne Islands, north east coast of England:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the looking of this bird. It's Great. Is this one hanging as well - like the one of Eldar - or is this bird just taking off? You can't tell with only sky as background. O, could be landing as well... ;D


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Incoming *Puffin*, Farne Islands, north east coast of England:



Very nice capture.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks guys.

This is coming into land, Candyman - "_Incoming_ Puffin" is the clue..!


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 3, 2014)

*Gannet*, Bempton, E. Yorkshire coast, England:





(Bigger here).

7D, Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 OS and 2x, handheld at 600mm.

I picked this scene as a deliberate challenge: Gannets aren't _that_ hard to shoot against clean, featureless backgrounds, but a busy background like this is hard work for a camera's AF. 

I also chose it because the context it provided for the image - there's more of a story here with all the nesting birds beneath the subject.


----------



## candyman (Aug 3, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> This is coming into land, Candyman - "_Incoming_ Puffin" is the clue..!




ha,ha,ha - yes I will never get to Sherlock Holmes missing even a simple clue like that!


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 3, 2014)

Click said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > @ ISO 25,600
> ...



Thanks CLick. 

I'm getting 2x TC III. 560mm is not long enough ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 3, 2014)

Menace said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > @ ISO 25,600
> ...



I was saying the same thing ;D. Couldn't do that on 5D III


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 3, 2014)

Eldar said:


> I was out to shoot white tailed eagle (or sea eagle as some call it). Lots of sightings, but we were not able to get them close enough to the boat (even though we tempted them with some good fish). Since we were in a small rocking boat, I only brought my 70-300 f4-5.6L (did not bring the 70-200 for this trip).
> 
> So I shot some sea gulls instead. It is always difficult to get an image worth looking at, of something as common as a lesser black-backed gull. But I thought this one had a "conductor" like, hanging in the air kind of quality. It is shot pretty close to midnight, bathing in midnight sun.
> 
> ...



Nice one Eldar


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 3, 2014)

Claudelec said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today another view of white tail pygargue in Norway



Great timing Claudelec


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 3, 2014)

Click said:


> Keith_Reeder said:
> 
> 
> > Incoming *Puffin*, Farne Islands, north east coast of England:
> ...



+1


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 3, 2014)

He was flying straight at me...


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 3, 2014)

Little light remaining...


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 3, 2014)

Looking for last fish before the sun goes down...


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 3, 2014)

I personally love this photo. I wish I had 800mm :-[


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Thanks CLick.
> 
> I'm getting 2x TC III. 560mm is not long enough ;D



Yes, and the next step after this one... 600 f4L IS II  (and the use of the combo 1.4 TC III, 2X TC III)


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 3, 2014)

Click said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks CLick.
> ...


I did have that thought one. Anything can happen


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi Keith. 
That is stunning proof that the 7D is everything I hoped it would be and I'm not as good as I'd like to be! 
Fantastic shot, you are correct about the background adding context, I think it tells a great story, not least of which is that you are capable of putting yourself in a great spot for a picture. 



Keith_Reeder said:


> *Gannet*, Bempton, E. Yorkshire coast, England:
> 
> 7D, Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 OS and 2x, handheld at 600mm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eldar (Aug 3, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Incoming *Puffin*, Farne Islands, north east coast of England:


This is a favorite bird of mine. Very colorful, yet with very sad eyes. I planned to shoot some on the north coast of Norway this summer, but when I finally got to the right island (Lovund, with the biggest puffin population in Norway), the weather decided not to cooperate (fog). So I´ll have to wait until next year ... 

Very good shot!


----------



## altenae (Aug 3, 2014)

Some BIF from me.
Click on image for larger and sharper image !!





















Hope you like them.

Edward van Altena
www.wildlife-photos.net
The Netherlands


----------



## Eldar (Aug 3, 2014)

Edward, That series was magnificent! Perfection in every way, I´m impressed!


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2014)

Awesome shots Edward 8)


----------



## Eldar (Aug 3, 2014)

Edward, could you please share some more info with us. How long have you been doing this, how much practice, how do you set up your 1DX etc. It would be most interesting to know. 

Lots of good images on your web site also.


----------



## rpt (Aug 4, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Edward, That series was magnificent! Perfection in every way, I´m impressed!


+1000
Wow! Excellent pictures.


----------



## Greatland (Aug 4, 2014)

Bolsa Chica, Orange Co. CA


----------



## Greatland (Aug 4, 2014)

Bolsa Chica


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 4, 2014)

Greatland said:


> Bolsa Chica, Orange Co. CA



Great shot Greatland

I'm in Fountain Valley. I was there last Friday. You go there often?

Dylan


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2014)

Greatland said:


> Bolsa Chica, Orange Co. CA



Beautiful shot Greatland 8)


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 4, 2014)

altenae said:


> Some BIF from me.
> 
> Hope you like them.
> 
> ...



Great shots ! Wagtail is very nice.


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 4, 2014)

Great shots Edward, Dylan and Greatland.


----------



## DominoDude (Aug 4, 2014)

altenae said:


> Some BIF from me.
> Click on image for larger and sharper image !!
> 
> 
> ...



These are bloody marvellous!! And I haven't even peeped at the full sized versions yet. (Must fetch my bib first - there will be drooling.)


----------



## Northstar (Aug 5, 2014)

altenae said:


> Some BIF from me.
> Click on image for larger and sharper image !!
> 
> 
> ...



Alt...wonderful series of images!!!


----------



## Reiep (Aug 5, 2014)

European or african swallow? by Pierre Pichot Photography, on Flickr, 500px or my portfolio


----------



## Northstar (Aug 5, 2014)

Reiep said:


> European or african swallow? by Pierre Pichot Photography, on Flickr, 500px or my portfolio



Interesting image...nicely done Reiep!


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 5, 2014)

Reiep said:


> European or african swallow?


Geordi: "Damn, he's good."
And so is this catch. Congrats.
The white/bright line comming from the edge of the pool is a little bit distracting, but... man... 
I'd give a lot for having my gear ready for action in such a moment.


----------



## Kerry B (Aug 5, 2014)

Not the most difficult of birds to get in flight, but useful for practice.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 5, 2014)

altenae said:


> Some BIF from me.
> ...
> Hope you like them.


Edward, you must be joking. 
These pics are wonderful. 
Especially the two swallow pics and the wagtail.
I couldn’t imagine capturing those tiny fast birds that way. (and for sure it would take me months to learn)
Thanks you for this inspiration.


----------



## Skatol (Aug 5, 2014)

Reiep said:


> European or african swallow? by Pierre Pichot Photography, on Flickr, 500px or my portfolio


Amazing shot!!
Can't resist based on your title (Monty Python - The Holy Grail):
S #1: Where'd you get the coconuts?
A : We found them.
S #1: Found them? In Mercia? The coconut's tropical!
A : What do you mean?
S #1: Well, this is a temperate zone.
A : The swallow may fly south with the sun or the house martin or the plover may seek warmer climes in winter, yet these are not strangers to our land?
S #1: Are you suggesting coconuts migrate?
A : Not at all. They could be carried.
S #1: What? A swallow carrying a coconut?
A: It could grip it by the husk!
S #1: It's not a question of where he grips it! It's a simple question of weight ratios! A five ounce bird could not carry a one pound coconut.
A: Well, it doesn't matter. Will you go and tell your master that Arthur from the Court of Camelot is here.
S #1: Listen. In order to maintain air-speed velocity, a swallow needs to beat its wings forty-three times every second, right?
A: Please!
S #1: Am I right?
A: I'm not interested!
S #2: It could be carried by an African swallow!
S #1: Oh, yeah, an African swallow maybe, but not a European swallow. That's my point.
S #2: Oh, yeah, I agree with that.
A: Will you ask your master if he wants to join my court at Camelot?!
S #1: But then of course a-- African swallows are non-migratory.
S #2: Oh, yeah...
S #1: So they couldn't bring a coconut back anyway...


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 5, 2014)

altenae said:


> Some BIF from me.
> 
> Hope you like them.
> 
> Edward


Edward, those shots are all amazing! I took a look at your website as well and you have some excellent work there as well. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Skatol (Aug 5, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> altenae said:
> 
> 
> > Some BIF from me.
> ...


+1 and thank you for posting the EXIF data on your site. When I get home and have more time to look I most certainly will be studying these more intensely. AMAZING!


----------



## candyman (Aug 5, 2014)

altenae said:


> Some BIF from me.
> ........
> 
> Hope you like them.
> ...




Zonder twijfel, fantastische foto's!
Excellent work


----------



## jrista (Aug 9, 2014)

altenae said:


> Some BIF from me.
> Click on image for larger and sharper image !!
> 
> 
> ...



FANTASTIC! That is some superb stuff! I wish I could capture birds in flight like that...I've tried to photograph swallows, but never had any luck. They are wicked fast!


----------



## DominoDude (Aug 9, 2014)

I know your pain, jrista. I've tried a number of Swallows and Swifts, and they are darn near impossible to get decent BIFs of, even when you can predict much of their appearance. It boils down to loads of luck and patience, even when one have done thorough preparations. So knowing how hard they are to shoot, makes altenae's photos even more impressive.

The only thing I consider worse than flying Swallows would be Dragonflies - they definitely seem to change every vector and parameter that guides their flying behaviour a few hundred times per second. When Canon can manufacture an AF-module that properly can predict and follow a Dragonfly, then I'll be the first one to place an order.


----------



## dbm (Aug 9, 2014)

not as interesting as those previously posted but i encountered this one at summer camp with my kids
hummingbird?
didn't have the right lens for this on so these are a bit cropped
vibrating wings-- needed 1/4000 to freeze them


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2014)

Lovely shots dbm.


----------



## Menace (Aug 10, 2014)

altenae said:


> Some BIF from me.
> Click on image for larger and sharper image !!
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely images Edward


----------



## Deva (Aug 10, 2014)

Wonderful photos as usual from everyone. My own small contribution is a different take on the theme...


----------



## jrista (Aug 10, 2014)

Deva said:


> Wonderful photos as usual from everyone. My own small contribution is a different take on the theme...



LOL! Looks kind of like a Mourning Dove silhouette... Did it survive?


----------



## Deva (Aug 10, 2014)

I think so - at least, there wasn't a body anywhere nearby!


----------



## srh (Aug 10, 2014)

Deva said:


> I think so - at least, there wasn't a body anywhere nearby!



Love your take on this... LMAO


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2014)

Deva said:


> Wonderful photos as usual from everyone. My own small contribution is a different take on the theme...



;D 

I hope that the bird is fine.


----------



## candyman (Aug 10, 2014)

Click said:


> Deva said:
> 
> 
> > Wonderful photos as usual from everyone. My own small contribution is a different take on the theme...
> ...




Well, I am sure he/she will have a BIG headache ;D


----------



## DominoDude (Aug 10, 2014)

Deva said:


> Wonderful photos as usual from everyone. My own small contribution is a different take on the theme...



I, too, would guess that it might have been a dove of some sort. Perhaps a more sizeable bird, like a dove, have a better chance to survive after hitting a pane of glass, but quite often have I seen small sparrows and the likes die from broken necks.


----------



## jrista (Aug 11, 2014)

Deva said:


> I think so - at least, there wasn't a body anywhere nearby!



LOL. 

_Ccoo-coo-oo-woo-woo-woo-*crwaak!*_ *shakes head, wobbles a bit* "Aww, man, that messed up my dove-love groove!"


----------



## tomscott (Aug 11, 2014)

Few more puffins 

70-200mm F2.8 MKII with 2x



Puffin in flight, Cliffside, Inner Farne, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Puffin with mouthful of sand eels, Cliffside, Inner Farne, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Puffin in flight, Cliffside, Inner Farne, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Puffins with mouthful of sand eels, Cliffside, Inner Farne, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Aug 11, 2014)

tomscott said:


> Few more puffins
> 
> 70-200mm F2.8 MKII with 2x
> 
> ...




Great ones!
I really like this bird!


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2014)

tomscott said:


> Few more puffins
> 
> 70-200mm F2.8 MKII with 2x



Very nice series. Well done.


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 11, 2014)

Young Green Heron just after takeoff. - Not the most elegant flyer, but it does the trick.
From my Kayak.

60D 100-400mm @ 235mm, IOS100, f/5.6, 1/1250


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2014)

I like your shot. Well done Islander.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 11, 2014)

Great shots everyone!
Love those puffins. They look so cute.


----------



## SiHoang (Aug 11, 2014)

5d3, 500 f/4L IS


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2014)

Lovely shot SiHoang.

....and welcome to CR


----------



## SiHoang (Aug 11, 2014)

Click said:


> Lovely shot SiHoang.
> 
> ....and welcome to CR



Thanks.


----------



## 58Special (Aug 11, 2014)

/Users/jameslowe/Pictures/2013/Lightroom Export 2014/269A3149.jpg


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2014)

Beautiful shots 58Special.

... And also, welcome to CR


----------



## SevenDUser (Aug 12, 2014)

5D3 100mm L f2.8


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 12, 2014)

SevenDUser said:


> 5D3 100mm L f2.8



Beautiful shots SevenDUser

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 12, 2014)

SiHoang said:


> 5d3, 500 f/4L IS



Beautiful shot SiHoang. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 12, 2014)

400mm f2.8 IS II + 2x TC III


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2014)

SevenDUser said:


> 5D3 100mm L f2.8



Very nice shots Steven. Well done.


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> 400mm f2.8 IS II + 2x TC III



I like your series. Nicely done Dylan.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 12, 2014)

Click said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > 400mm f2.8 IS II + 2x TC III
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Menace (Aug 13, 2014)

Click said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > 400mm f2.8 IS II + 2x TC III
> ...



Well done Dylan, lovely shots. 800mm mmmmmmmm


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 13, 2014)

Menace said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



In BIF world, longer is better 

Sharpness improved when step down to f6.3ish in Ai servo. Might not be as sharp as 300 + 2x TC at wide open, however, I'm gaining 2..0...0....mm in focal lenght. LOVING IT ;D


----------



## EvilZeev228 (Aug 15, 2014)

1Dx
300mm F4 L
ISO 400
Shutter 1/1250


----------



## sue.t (Aug 15, 2014)

*Bald Eagles near Whitehorse, Yukon*






Juvenile





Juvies playing - sparring


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2014)

sue.t said:


> *Bald Eagles near Whitehorse, Yukon*



Great series. Welcome to CR .  Keep posting.


----------



## mikio (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## DominoDude (Aug 16, 2014)

Wow, Mikio! That shot of the Heron is amazing.


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2014)

I love your Heron in flight. Well done mikio.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 16, 2014)

Click said:


> I love your Heron in flight. Well done mikio.



+1. Love the pan motion. awsome shot


----------



## mikio (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## ERHP (Aug 19, 2014)

A Red Tailed Hawk just seconds after takeoff.


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2014)

mikio said:


> Thank you!



Another very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## Skulker (Aug 19, 2014)

An Osprey from the weekend. A slow shutter speed to show the wing movement.


----------



## Ardan (Aug 19, 2014)

Geese flying in front of a rainbow.

5D Mk III + EF 70-200mm f/4 L IS + 2x Mk III @ 400mm, 1/500s, f/11, ISO 400


----------



## Ardan (Aug 19, 2014)

Common spoonbill

5D Mk III + EF 70-200mm f/4 L IS + 2x Mk III @ 400mm, 1/800s, f/11, IS0 1250 & ISO 2000


----------



## sue.t (Aug 20, 2014)

My dog had just stolen this Red-tailed Hawk's lunch - a dead squirrel it left on the ground


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 20, 2014)

Great shots guys


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello Dylan, Very nice series.


----------



## Northstar (Aug 20, 2014)

sue.t said:


> My dog had just stolen this Red-tailed Hawk's lunch - a dead squirrel it left on the ground



Funny story and great capture!


----------



## nateg (Aug 20, 2014)

Early attempts at bif photography with the canon 100-400mm on my 7d. 
Was starting to get a bit dark for this setup to handle.


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2014)

sue.t said:


> My dog had just stolen this Red-tailed Hawk's lunch - a dead squirrel it left on the ground



 Great shot Sue.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 20, 2014)

Click said:


> Hello Dylan, Very nice series.


Thank you Click


----------



## mikio (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## spandau (Aug 20, 2014)

Diving Osprey.


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2014)

Beautiful shot mikio. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## timboisame (Aug 20, 2014)

Gold Finch . High speed sync iso 400 f8 @1/8000sec


----------



## spandau (Aug 20, 2014)

Red Tail Hawk


----------



## spandau (Aug 20, 2014)

Egret


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2014)

I really like your series. Well done spandau.


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2014)

timboisame said:


> Gold Finch . High speed sync iso 400 f8 @1/8000sec



First post... Welcome to CR


----------



## Alberta Canon Guy (Aug 20, 2014)

First Post - long time viewer.
Love this category - inspires me ....
Love photographing Snowies outside of Calgary
More "on post "photos than BIF


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 20, 2014)

Alberta Canon Guy said:


> First Post - long time viewer.
> Love this category - inspires me ....
> Love photographing Snowies outside of Calgary
> More "on post "photos than BIF



Welcome to CR Alberta Canon Guy.

Nicely done


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 20, 2014)

nateg said:


> Early attempts at bif photography with the canon 100-400mm on my 7d.
> Was starting to get a bit dark for this setup to handle.



I like the 1st photo, beautiful light. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 20, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot mikio. 8) Nicely done.



+1...I really like the pan-motion


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 20, 2014)

Not difficult birds to track, still, I enjoy photograph them in flight...


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2014)

Alberta Canon Guy said:


> First Post - long time viewer.
> Love this category - inspires me ....
> Love photographing Snowies outside of Calgary
> More "on post "photos than BIF




Great shot.

Welcome to CR


----------



## streestandtheatres (Aug 21, 2014)

Buzzard with catch.


----------



## scaptic (Aug 21, 2014)

Bald Eagle flyby...


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 22, 2014)

streestandtheatres said:


> Buzzard with catch.



Good catch streestandtheatres


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 22, 2014)

scaptic said:


> Bald Eagle flyby...



Love those fully expanded wings - Wonderful capture.


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> scaptic said:
> 
> 
> > Bald Eagle flyby...
> ...



+1 Great shot scaptic.


----------



## petach (Aug 23, 2014)

Swans, Hanningfield with 6d and 70/300L




Swans Over Hanningfield Reservoir by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Hanningfield Swan by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 23, 2014)

Very nice Petach. I especially like your second picture.


----------



## petach (Aug 23, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice Petach. I especially like your second picture.



Cheers. I nearly cried when I saw the results. Having Parkinson's tremor I could take 10,000 or 100,000 shots of birds in flight and not one would be sharp. To have 2 (in fact I had 4 or 5) as sharp as these is unheard of for me.
So, cheers again.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 23, 2014)

petach said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Petach. I especially like your second picture.
> ...


Congrats Peter 

I agree with Click


----------



## Skatol (Aug 23, 2014)

Thank you all for keeping this thread going and posting some truly amazing and inspiring work.
A couple from my recent outings.


----------



## Click (Aug 23, 2014)

Lovely shots Skatol.


----------



## Skatol (Aug 23, 2014)

Click said:


> Lovely shots Skatol.


Thanks Click.


----------



## SevenDUser (Aug 23, 2014)

70D 400mm f5.6L


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi Peter. 
I really like this shot, I would be pleased to be able to be this good, keep up the good work. 

Cheers, Graham. 



petach said:


> Swans, Hanningfield with 6d and 70/300L
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 24, 2014)

Skatol said:


> Thank you all for keeping this thread going and posting some truly amazing and inspiring work.
> A couple from my recent outings.


Wonderful photos Skatol. Thank you for sharing. Look forward to see more photos from you.


----------



## Skatol (Aug 24, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Skatol said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all for keeping this thread going and posting some truly amazing and inspiring work.
> ...


Thanks Dylan.


----------



## Kerry B (Aug 24, 2014)

Taken at a Hawk Conservancy Centre a few years ago


----------



## petach (Aug 24, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Peter.
> I really like this shot, I would be pleased to be able to be this good, keep up the good work.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



thanks Graham


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> Taken at a Hawk Conservancy Centre a few years ago



Nice one Kerry.


----------



## fragilesi (Aug 25, 2014)

Greylag Geese Taking Flight at Rutland Nature Reserve


----------



## Click (Aug 25, 2014)

fragilesi said:


> Greylag Geese Taking Flight at Rutland Nature Reserve




Very nice shot fragilesi 8) Well done.


----------



## Skatol (Aug 26, 2014)

A couple more hummingbirds, finally dialing the the flash settings to stop motion.


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2014)

Skatol said:


> A couple more hummingbirds, finally dialing the the flash settings to stop motion.



Well done Skatol.


----------



## Skatol (Aug 26, 2014)

Click said:


> Skatol said:
> 
> 
> > A couple more hummingbirds, finally dialing in the flash settings to stop motion.
> ...


Thanks Click.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 26, 2014)

Skatol,
Really well done with the stop motion flash.
Post more!
-r


----------



## chitownjeff (Aug 26, 2014)

Some nice shots on here. I have a real tough time getting them coming at me:


----------



## Kerry B (Aug 26, 2014)

A Marabou stork in silluette, shame about the background colour.


----------



## Skatol (Aug 26, 2014)

lion rock said:


> Skatol,
> Really well done with the stop motion flash.
> Post more!
> -r


Thanks lion rock. I hope to have some more time to get out this week. This job seems to get in the way of my hobby.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 26, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> A Marabou stork in silluette, shame about the background colour.



Very cool Kerry


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 26, 2014)

chitownjeff said:


> Some nice shots on here. I have a real tough time getting them coming at me:


I like the wings action. Nice one Jeff.


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> A Marabou stork in silluette, shame about the background colour.



Nice one Kerry.


----------



## drobertfranz (Aug 26, 2014)

*Alaskan Bald Eagles*

A few bald eagle in flight shots from my Bald Eagles of Alaska photo tour. Most were captured with my 300mm F2.8


----------



## PLIV1974 (Aug 26, 2014)

second trial to post, this is the first time i participate to such forum.... Here are few shots, be indulgent as i am starting with bird pictures.


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: Alaskan Bald Eagles*



drobertfranz said:


> A few bald eagle in flight shots from my Bald Eagles of Alaska photo tour. Most were captured with my 300mm F2.8



Awesome. 8) Well done drobertfranz.


----------



## Skatol (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: Alaskan Bald Eagles*



drobertfranz said:


> A few bald eagle in flight shots from my Bald Eagles of Alaska photo tour. Most were captured with my 300mm F2.8


Love the pose in the first shot. The last shot is truly iconic with the lighting and mountain in the background. All are great!


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2014)

PLIV1974 said:


> second trial to post, this is the first time i participate to such forum.... Here are few shots, be indulgent as i am starting with bird pictures.



Very nice first post.

Welcome to CR


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: Alaskan Bald Eagles*



drobertfranz said:


> A few bald eagle in flight shots from my Bald Eagles of Alaska photo tour. Most were captured with my 300mm F2.8



WOW.....WONDERFUL photos & great timing. I like all of them. If I only get to choose one, I will settle for the second to last.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 26, 2014)

PLIV1974 said:


> second trial to post, this is the first time i participate to such forum.... Here are few shots, be indulgent as i am starting with bird pictures.



2nd photo looks very nice PLIV1974 - I like the flying motion. 

Welcome to CR


----------



## PLIV1974 (Aug 26, 2014)

Ok, thanks for the nice comments on my first post, i try with this new one, few pictures taken in Normandy (France) ...


----------



## PLIV1974 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> PLIV1974 said:
> 
> 
> > second trial to post, this is the first time i participate to such forum.... Here are few shots, be indulgent as i am starting with bird pictures.
> ...


----------



## PLIV1974 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Alaskan Bald Eagles*



drobertfranz said:


> A few bald eagle in flight shots from my Bald Eagles of Alaska photo tour. Most were captured with my 300mm F2.8
> [Whaou !!! i dream to have such shots... congratulations !!]


----------



## PLIV1974 (Aug 27, 2014)

Click said:


> PLIV1974 said:
> 
> 
> > second trial to post, this is the first time i participate to such forum.... Here are few shots, be indulgent as i am starting with bird pictures.
> ...


----------



## Skatol (Aug 27, 2014)

PLIV1974 said:


> second trial to post, this is the first time i participate to such forum.... Here are few shots, be indulgent as i am starting with bird pictures.


I would say you have a nice start with your bird pictures. My favorite is the fifth one. The mist and the boat in the background really make the shot. Well done.


----------



## Somlu (Aug 27, 2014)

Whiskered Tern


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 27, 2014)

PLIV1974 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > PLIV1974 said:
> ...


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 27, 2014)

Somlu said:


> Whiskered Tern


Love the fully expanded wings. Very nice Somlu.

Not as good as your, but kinda similar shot


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2014)

Somlu said:


> Whiskered Tern



Very nice shot Somlu.


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2014)

I like your shot also Dylan.


----------



## Kerry B (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks all for your comments, here is another taken with my old 7D and mk1 300f2.8 lens. Black winged stilt taken in the Gambia.


----------



## Runnerguy (Aug 29, 2014)

blue heron


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2014)

Runnerguy said:


> blue heron



I really like your picture. Great shot Runnerguy


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> Thanks all for your comments, here is another taken with my old 7D and mk1 300f2.8 lens. Black winged stilt taken in the Gambia.




Very nice capture. Well done Kerry.


----------



## candyman (Aug 30, 2014)

Somlu said:


> Whiskered Tern




Great shot Somlu!


----------



## candyman (Aug 30, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Somlu said:
> 
> 
> > Whiskered Tern
> ...




Very well done. Like an airplane. Love it.


----------



## Northstar (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Alaskan Bald Eagles*



drobertfranz said:


> A few bald eagle in flight shots from my Bald Eagles of Alaska photo tour. Most were captured with my 300mm F2.8



I like these!


----------



## climber (Aug 30, 2014)

Not the most impressive shot in the world, but anyway...


----------



## Orangutan (Aug 30, 2014)

climber said:


> Not the most impressive shot in the world, but anyway...



I like the shot. Maybe a little more crop, and a little less sharpening: when I look closely at the bird it almost appears fauxtoshopped on top of the background, and I wonder if that's due to sharpening.


----------



## climber (Aug 30, 2014)

Actually, I didn't sharpen a bird that much. But what I did is, in Lightroom I selectively add noise reduction at 100 to the whole background - with brush. That way, background appears more smooth. Maybe this is the reason.


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2014)

Very nice series. I really like the last picture of the Osprey.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 31, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> An interaction between an osprey and an eagle at Oxbow Bend in Grand Teton Natl Park
> The osprey caught a fish and the eagle hassled him until he dropped it
> The eagle took the fish
> and the osprey tried to get it back, but no luck
> ...


Nice series and great story. Wish I could have seen it! I like the third shot with both birds.....


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 31, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> An interaction between an osprey and an eagle at Oxbow Bend in Grand Teton Natl Park
> The osprey caught a fish and the eagle hassled him until he dropped it
> The eagle took the fish
> and the osprey tried to get it back, but no luck
> ...



Great series, something you don't see everyday !


----------



## Brickhouse (Aug 31, 2014)

Those are some awesome shots. Here are a couple more hungry birds.


----------



## applecider (Aug 31, 2014)

Slightly out of focus, I just like the juxtaposition. Taken with a "classic birding lens" the 24-70mm.


----------



## steven kessel (Sep 1, 2014)

Red Tail with breakfast.

5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 320, "M" setting, f7.1 @ 1/1600


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2014)

Beautiful shot Steven. Well done.


----------



## Vern (Sep 1, 2014)

Braved the heat to snap a few hummers. Kit = 5D III, 600 II + 1.4X III on a Gitzo tripod with RRS full gimbal, exposures - Fill-flash at -1 & 2/3, ISO 2500, f8.


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2014)

Great shots. 8) I love your first picture. Well done Vern.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 1, 2014)

Click said:


> Great shots. 8) I love your first picture. Well done Vern.



Likewise, great shots... I particularly like #3...


----------



## scyrene (Sep 1, 2014)

A buzzard looking rather majestic today. I wouldn't normally shoot birds in flight at 1000mm, because the autofocus is too slow and erratic, but I was taken by surprise and that's what I had mounted.

Handheld, 1000mm, f/10, 1/2000, ISO 800.


----------



## Sunnystate (Sep 1, 2014)

Canon 17-40 lens @17mm on other kind of camera.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 1, 2014)

Sunnystate said:


> Canon 17-40 lens @17mm on other kind of camera.


WOW WOW WOW!


----------



## Sunnystate (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you so much for your kindness... that's what for the expanded DR can be used for...



Don Haines said:



> Sunnystate said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 17-40 lens @17mm on other kind of camera.
> ...


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 1, 2014)

Vern, what a great collection you got there 

Few shots from my front yard - no flash.


----------



## jrista (Sep 1, 2014)

Sunnystate said:


> Canon 17-40 lens @17mm on other kind of camera.



Wow, that's one hell of a shot!


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Few shots from my front yard - no flash.



Great shots Dylan. I especially like the first one. 8)


----------



## Eladio (Sep 1, 2014)

Milano


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2014)

Eladio said:


> Milano




Beautiful light. I like the contrast with the clouds in the back ground.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 2, 2014)

To Sunnystate,
Super sunset photo, just gorgeous! 

Dylan,
Beautiful hummies.

-r


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2014)

Sunnystate said:


> Canon 17-40 lens @17mm on other kind of camera.



Awesome. 8) Well done Sunnystate.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 2, 2014)

Sunnystate said:


> Canon 17-40 lens @17mm on other kind of camera.


Oh, man! That is a remarkably beautiful shot by any standards.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 2, 2014)

Eladio said:


> Milano


That Red Kite is super sharp, and in a great light! Great work!


----------



## nineyards (Sep 2, 2014)

Sandpiper I believe, although what kind I don't know, bird I.D sights list too many similar species for me to make a reliable pick, I would love to positively identify it so I can post it on my woefully under populated web site, any ideas?


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 2, 2014)

nineyards said:


> Sandpiper I believe, although what kind I don't know, bird I.D sights list too many similar species for me to make a reliable pick, I would love to positively identify it so I can post it on my woefully under populated web site, any ideas?


When asking for an ID, if you let us know where in the world the picture was taken, you will get more and better answers....

I can't tell from the picture... were the legs yellow, orange, or dark?


----------



## Crapking (Sep 2, 2014)

14Annapolis-8 by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## nineyards (Sep 2, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> nineyards said:
> 
> 
> > Sandpiper I believe, although what kind I don't know, bird I.D sights list too many similar species for me to make a reliable pick, I would love to positively identify it so I can post it on my woefully under populated web site, any ideas?
> ...



Oops, I made a mental note to do that too
Big Lake at Lois Hole Provincial Park near St. Albert Alberta, it was on October 21st, dark legs


----------



## nineyards (Sep 2, 2014)

nineyards said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > nineyards said:
> ...



Your comment made me realize that photo was much too dark so I adjusted the levels accordingly
Thanks for that


----------



## Vern (Sep 2, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Vern, what a great collection you got there
> 
> Few shots from my front yard - no flash.



Nice capture of drinking behavior Dylan and thanks for the positive feedback from others. I sometimes shoot them w a multi-flash set-up to completely freeze the wings, but I think these feel more natural with a little blur. The fill-flash helps to bring out the colors in plumage, plus deal with any backlighting. Too bad the males were no where to be seen. I will try again once we have a cool day.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 2, 2014)

nineyards said:


> Sandpiper I believe, although what kind I don't know, bird I.D sights list too many similar species for me to make a reliable pick, I would love to positively identify it so I can post it on my woefully under populated web site, any ideas?


Nice shot!
To me this has some resemblance to a Curlew Sandpiper - _Calidris ferruginea_. Location, surroundings, time of year, other known bird species in the area, and a few other angles of the bird (leg colours, pattern and colouring of the back, or where size could be compared with other known birds) could have helped since I'm not at all familiar to your place.


----------



## nineyards (Sep 3, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> nineyards said:
> 
> 
> > Sandpiper I believe, although what kind I don't know, bird I.D sights list too many similar species for me to make a reliable pick, I would love to positively identify it so I can post it on my woefully under populated web site, any ideas?
> ...


That's the closest one I could see from googling your Curlew ID, the bill of the Curlew is the most similar to the one in the photo, I'll go with that and if I'm mistaken I'm sure someone will correct me, I appreciate your taking the time to help

Thanks
Vincent


----------



## bwud (Sep 3, 2014)

One Anna's and two antagonistic Rufous Hummingbirds


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 3, 2014)

nineyards said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > nineyards said:
> ...



No problems, Vincent!
I often have trouble with identifying Tringas and Calidrises, and with some Gulls during their first years before they get their adult plumage (takes them 4 years). Having another set of eyes looking at things can often be the help that is needed to ID them.

Good luck with your birding, and may the light be with you and the shutter finger steady!


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2014)

bwud said:


> One Anna's and two antagonistic Rufous Hummingbirds



Very nice first post. I really like your pictures.

Welcome to CR


----------



## candyman (Sep 3, 2014)

Click said:


> bwud said:
> 
> 
> > One Anna's and two antagonistic Rufous Hummingbirds
> ...


+1 Wonderful!


----------



## bwud (Sep 3, 2014)

candyman said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > bwud said:
> ...



Thanks, both of you. I'm having fun learning supertele. Got in cheap with the Tamron 150-600 (the Anna's is uncropped on a full frame, which is just crazy to me having previously only had up to 200mm), but suspect it may cost me in the long run


----------



## Vern (Sep 3, 2014)

bwud said:


> One Anna's and two antagonistic Rufous Hummingbirds



very nice capture of the competitive behavior - I haven't been lucky/skillful enough to get two in the frame and in focus…yet


----------



## bwud (Sep 4, 2014)

Vern said:


> bwud said:
> 
> 
> > One Anna's and two antagonistic Rufous Hummingbirds
> ...



The one in flight is slightly OOF, but it's not objectionable. They're better aligned here, and motion is stopped since I caught the flying one at the end of the wingstroke, but it's not quite as dramatic. 

That frame represents probably a week worth of hiding under a tree for an hour or so a day waiting around for the right moment 

There are a lot of fight moments (hummingbirds, particularly rufous, are very territorial), but I was only ever to get both in frame with reasonable focus the one time (I have a lot where I have like 1/3 of the BIF in frame, or where they're both in flight and both OOF, heh).

Luck, and patience


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2014)

Another great shot bwud. Nicely done.


----------



## jrista (Sep 4, 2014)

bwud said:


> One Anna's and two antagonistic Rufous Hummingbirds



Wonderful shots! LOVE EM!


----------



## newelljo (Sep 4, 2014)

My first post here at Canon Rumors ... 
Anna's Hummingbirds at the backyard feeder.


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2014)

newelljo said:


> My first post here at Canon Rumors ...
> Anna's Hummingbirds at the backyard feeder.



Very nice forst post. Welcome to CR.


----------



## Skatol (Sep 5, 2014)

bwud said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...


Very nice. I also started out with 200mm, then went to the Sigma 150-500. I now have 600 F/4. It definitely cost me in the long run but have zero regrets.


----------



## Vern (Sep 6, 2014)

A few hummers from today. 5DIII, 600 f4 II + 1.4X III, better beamer fill at -2, f8, ISO 1250.


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2014)

Lovely shots Vern. The last one is awesome.


----------



## endiendo (Sep 7, 2014)

I recently visited a bird parc, specialized in predator-birds.
Canon 5d3, canon 24-105 f4 L.


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice shots endiendo.


----------



## bwud (Sep 7, 2014)

Vern said:


> A few hummers from today. 5DIII, 600 f4 II + 1.4X III, better beamer fill at -2, f8, ISO 1250.



Cool, I love when you can see their feet for some reason. Here's another Anna's.


----------



## mikio (Sep 7, 2014)

5D Mark III + Tamron 150-600


----------



## bwud (Sep 7, 2014)

mikio said:


> 5D Mark III + Tamron 150-600



Great!


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2014)

Beautiful shots mikio. 8)


----------



## Steve (Sep 7, 2014)

Brown Pelican by No Small Wave, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2014)

Great shot Steve. Well done.


----------



## mikesgroove44 (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm new here,hope you like.


----------



## rpt (Sep 8, 2014)

mikesgroove44 said:


> I'm new here,hope you like.


Nice!

Welcome to CR!


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2014)

mikesgroove44 said:


> I'm new here,hope you like.



Very nice shot Mike.

Welcome to CR


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 8, 2014)

Steve said:


> Brown Pelican by No Small Wave, on Flickr


Can you get any better than this? What a Beautiful shot Steve


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Sep 8, 2014)

Buffelhead - on the run! by Christopher Mark Perez, on Flickr

OK, so he's only partially flying... I know... but still... he's rolling for take-off... does that count? ;D


----------



## GaabNZ (Sep 8, 2014)

A couple of shots from yesterday at Muriwai Gannet Colony, West Auckland, New Zealand

6D with 70-200 F4L



Gannet 2 by gaabNZ, on Flickr



Gannet 1 by gaabNZ, on Flickr


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 8, 2014)

Steve said:


> Brown Pelican by No Small Wave, on Flickr



Mighty impressive! *all thumbs up*


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 8, 2014)

ChristopherMarkPerez said:


> ...
> 
> OK, so he's only partially flying... I know... but still... he's rolling for take-off... does that count? ;D



Maybe more of a BWG (Battling With Gravity), or a ROW (Running On Water), but I love it as a BIF anyway.


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2014)

GaabNZ said:


> A couple of shots from yesterday at Muriwai Gannet Colony, West Auckland, New Zealand



I really like the first picture. Nicely done.


----------



## Vern (Sep 8, 2014)

bwud said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > A few hummers from today. 5DIII, 600 f4 II + 1.4X III, better beamer fill at -2, f8, ISO 1250.
> ...



tiny foot fetish? I actually like that too. ;D

beautiful setting for your shot


----------



## Runnerguy (Sep 9, 2014)

american white pelican heading inland in the morning after a goodnights sleep


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 9, 2014)

Young Black Skimmer insists on being fed, parent relents. Martha's Vineyard, kayak

1/1250, ISO 100, 400mm


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2014)

Runnerguy said:


> american white pelican heading inland in the morning after a goodnights sleep



Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## Northbird (Sep 9, 2014)

Bald Eagle (Haliaeetus leucocephalus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 9, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> To me this has some resemblance to a Curlew Sandpiper



_Definitely_ not a Curlew sandpiper (or a Curlew) - it's far too big a bird to be the former and has a straight beak, which rules out the latter.

The solid bill colour suggests Long-billed dowitcher to me (albeit outside of my "range" - we don't get 'em in the UK).


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 9, 2014)

High-key Northern gannet, Bempton, E. Yorkshire, England.

70D, Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 OS @300mm


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 9, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > To me this has some resemblance to a Curlew Sandpiper
> ...



Ok, I buy that. I know it's not an ordinary Curlew, and I didn't dare to pinpoint it with certainty. I used the phrase "some resemblance" because I'm not familiar with species in Canada, and I had nothing of known size to compare it with. The overall appearance, the jizz, made me think of a Curlew Sandpiper (which is in the genus Calidris), but the Long-billed Dowitcher never appeared to me, since it's a species I've never encountered here. Main intention was to give new ideas to check against. Many a time a brief encounter with an unknown bird can be tough, and fresh ideas (however wild) can be of some help to ID.


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2014)

Northbird said:


> Bald Eagle (Haliaeetus leucocephalus)



Great shot. Nicely done Northbird


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 9, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> High-key Northern gannet, Bempton, E. Yorkshire, England.
> 
> 70D, Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 OS @300mm


A great bird in superb light!


----------



## mbj68 (Sep 9, 2014)

1st try at this...a little backyard Hummingbird.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 9, 2014)

Some more Northern gannets - Bempton, E. Yorkshire.

70D, Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 OS for the first image, Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 OS with Canon 1.4x TC for the other two.

(Hmmm... uploading via the forum really kills the image quality).


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2014)

Very nice series Keith 8)


----------



## jrista (Sep 9, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Some more Northern gannets - Bempton, E. Yorkshire.
> 
> 70D, Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 OS for the first image, Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 OS with Canon 1.4x TC for the other two.
> 
> (Hmmm... uploading via the forum really kills the image quality).



I like the third one. Awesome wing pose.


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 10, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Some more Northern gannets - Bempton, E. Yorkshire.
> 
> 70D, Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 OS for the first image, Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 OS with Canon 1.4x TC for the other two.
> 
> (Hmmm... uploading via the forum really kills the image quality).



They look great - like the perspective.


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 10, 2014)

Least tern in a hover.


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Least tern in a hover.



Nice one Jeff. Well done.


----------



## mr_hyde (Sep 11, 2014)

Took these pictures of a Bald Eagle in Port Hardy on Vancouver Island, BC.

There were probably 15 Eagles waiting for fish. One guy told us that earlier in the day they've had 30 eagles when the tide was low. We spotted mature and immature eagles in this area. There were also some Herons. Probably a dream for some birders.

The pictures were taken with a 5D MKIII and a Canon 100-400 with a 1.4 MKIII TC @ 560 mm, F/8. ISO was set to 400 and exposure time @ 1/1600 s. Pictures are partially cropped.

As a non pro photographer I think you can get really good results with this lens and TC if the light is good and you did your homework with AFMA


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 12, 2014)

mr_hyde said:


> Took these pictures of a Bald Eagle in Port Hardy on Vancouver Island, BC.
> 
> There were probably 15 Eagles waiting for fish. One guy told us that earlier in the day they've had 30 eagles when the tide was low. We spotted mature and immature eagles in this area. There were also some Herons. Probably a dream for some birders.
> 
> ...



Beautiful photos. I really like the 1st.


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Beautiful photos. I really like the 1st.



+1


----------



## petach (Sep 14, 2014)

The Hanningfield Interceptors

As you can imagine, the exposure for this shot was heavily bracketed (i.e 30s to 1/250th over 2 days and 2 shots!! :0)

The original backing to the swans was very uninspiring and I was so pleased with the sharpness of the shot and the pov that I went back and got the sunset. So, both shots mine...combined using "blend if" in PS.



Hanningfield Interceptors by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2014)

Lovely shot petach. 8)


----------



## Vern (Sep 14, 2014)

hummer from today - not quite sharp on her eyes, but I liked the pose and setting.


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2014)

Very nice shot Vern. Well done.


----------



## petach (Sep 15, 2014)

Hanningfield Geese taking off at dawn.



hanningfield_geese.jpg by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Sep 15, 2014)

OK. One more Buffelhead. 



Bufflehead - in Flight by Christopher Mark Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2014)

Good timing. Well done Christopher.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 15, 2014)

ChristopherMarkPerez said:


> OK. One more Buffelhead.



Oh, I like! The fact that I can see how its tail feathers have gently scraped the water surface is a delicate detail. Wonderful!


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 15, 2014)

Click said:


> Good timing. Well done Christopher.



+1


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 15, 2014)

Vern said:


> hummer from today - not quite sharp on her eyes, but I liked the pose and setting.



Me too


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you, Click. I just love those little ducks.



Click said:


> Good timing. Well done Christopher.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 15, 2014)

petach said:


> Hanningfield Geese taking off at dawn.



Love the light - very nice


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you, DominoDude.

BTW, your .sig rocks!



DominoDude said:


> ChristopherMarkPerez said:
> 
> 
> > OK. One more Buffelhead.
> ...


----------



## Northbird (Sep 15, 2014)

Northern Harrier (Circus cyaneus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2014)

Great shot Northbird 8)


----------



## rpt (Sep 16, 2014)

Click said:


> Great shot Northbird 8)


Oh yes! Lovely!

Where did you shoot it?


----------



## DiSnapper (Sep 16, 2014)

Pair of Garganey near Vadodara, Gujarat India

Canon 7D + Canon 70-200 2.8 ii + Canon 2X extender




_MG_1018 dss by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr


----------



## petach (Sep 17, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> petach said:
> 
> 
> > Hanningfield Geese taking off at dawn.
> ...


cheers mater


----------



## candyman (Sep 17, 2014)

Click said:


> Great shot Northbird 8)




Yes very nice and on a great equal level.


----------



## candyman (Sep 17, 2014)

ChristopherMarkPerez said:


> OK. One more Buffelhead.
> 
> 
> Bufflehead - in Flight by Christopher Mark Perez, on Flickr




Lovely photo and beautiful moment of capture. Just before touching the water.


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 22, 2014)

Yellow-billed Spoonbill, taking off.






I spent 45min (and 400 images later) photographing a number of Terns swooping down to feed on a lake.
Sometimes they got their target (the little bubble thingy)....





....and sometimes you don't.....


----------



## philmoz (Sep 22, 2014)

Bald Eagle in Alaska - 5DIII + Tamron 150-600.






Phil.


----------



## Darlip (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2014)

philmoz said:


> Bald Eagle in Alaska - 5DIII + Tamron 150-600.
> Phil.



Beautiful shot. Well done Phil.


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 22, 2014)

philmoz said:


> Bald Eagle in Alaska - 5DIII + Tamron 150-600.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful light. Adds a certain surreal dimension to it


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 22, 2014)

Whistling Kite. Three of them were floating above us on the weekend.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 22, 2014)

Mr Bean said:


> philmoz said:
> 
> 
> > Bald Eagle in Alaska - 5DIII + Tamron 150-600.
> ...



+1', really like this.


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 22, 2014)

*Juvenile Osprey*, parents have left for South America already.

100-400mm, 60D


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice shot Jeff. Well done.


----------



## mikesgroove44 (Sep 24, 2014)

One from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2014)

Beautiful shot Michael. Nicely done.


----------



## digigal (Sep 24, 2014)

White tail Eagle. Norway, a month or so ago.


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2014)

Very nice capture. Well done digital.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 25, 2014)

philmoz said:


> Bald Eagle in Alaska - 5DIII + Tamron 150-600.
> Phil.


Good timing Phil


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 25, 2014)

mikesgroove44 said:


> One from a few weeks ago.



Good capture Mike


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 25, 2014)

digigal said:


> White tail Eagle. Norway, a month or so ago.



Stunning.....what a wonderful capture


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 25, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> *Juvenile Osprey*, parents have left for South America already.
> 
> 100-400mm, 60D



Very cool jeff


----------



## nineyards (Sep 25, 2014)

Just firing off some practice shots
Didn't even see what he was taking home for dinner


----------



## DiSnapper (Sep 25, 2014)

Rosy Pelican, 7D, Canon 70-200 2.8 ii + Canon 2x iii



_MG_4549-1 DS Small by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2014)

nineyards said:


> Just firing off some practice shots
> Didn't even see what he was taking home for dinner



Good capture nineyards.


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 25, 2014)

Greater Yellowlegs 

This more a BIL ( Bird in landing ) than a BIF.

There is a small inlet in my area that attracts flocks of Yellowlegs. On the day this photo was taken there about 40 of them. - Also Black Skimmers, Black bellied Plovers, Sandpipers, Herons, Cormorants and a Red Tail. Only accessible via water (kayak).
So I have the area pretty much to myself. I have to say it is a blast having your own private nature preserve.


----------



## Phil L (Sep 27, 2014)

Spoonbill coming in this afternoon against a grey sky background.


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Greater Yellowlegs



Nicely done Islander.


----------



## candyman (Sep 27, 2014)

nineyards said:


> Just firing off some practice shots
> Didn't even see what he was taking home for dinner


What  
This is a great capture. You can report this one to the birdpolice of stealing the most precious thing!


----------



## steven kessel (Sep 28, 2014)

Swainson's Hawk liftoff


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 28, 2014)

Common Mergansers taking off. Shot from a canoe in Algonquin park.... I sat with them for about 30 minutes until another canoe came along and scared them off....


----------



## Jordan23 (Sep 29, 2014)

Blue-and-yellow Macaws. Photo taken in Tambopata, Peru.
Camera: Canon 40D, Canon 300 f2.8 IS mk1


----------



## candyman (Sep 29, 2014)

Jordan23 said:


> Blue-and-yellow Macaws. Photo taken in Tambopata, Peru.
> Camera: Canon 40D, Canon 300 f2.8 IS mk1




Very nice.
Is that sunlight / beam that colors the wing?


----------



## Jordan23 (Sep 29, 2014)

candyman said:


> Jordan23 said:
> 
> 
> > Blue-and-yellow Macaws. Photo taken in Tambopata, Peru.
> ...


Thanks! It's taken at sunset, gives it a warm look. Normally the "face" is white. The blue-and-yellow macaw has yellow colour under the wing.


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2014)

Jordan23 said:


> Blue-and-yellow Macaws. Photo taken in Tambopata, Peru.
> Camera: Canon 40D, Canon 300 f2.8 IS mk1




Lovely light. Nicely done Jordan.


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 30, 2014)

mikesgroove44 said:


> One from a few weeks ago.


 Beautiful Mike! Great composition too! 8)


----------



## Runnerguy (Oct 1, 2014)

got this osprey a few weeks ago trying to sneak by me .7d+300L f/2.8II+2x III


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2014)

Runnerguy said:


> got this osprey a few weeks ago trying to sneak by me .7d+300L f/2.8II+2x III




Great shot Runnerguy. Well done.


----------



## HarmsWay (Oct 2, 2014)

Southern Carmine Bee Eaters shot from the banks of the Luangwa river, Zambia.


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2014)

HarmsWay said:


> Southern Carmine Bee Eaters shot from the banks of the Luangwa river, Zambia.




Very nice shot. Good timing.


----------



## tonial (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow!! hay fotos realmente preciosas. 
saludos a todos hace mucho que leo este foro y sigo vuestras opiniones.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 2, 2014)

Click said:


> HarmsWay said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Carmine Bee Eaters shot from the banks of the Luangwa river, Zambia.
> ...



+1


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 2, 2014)

tonial said:


> Wow!! hay fotos realmente preciosas.
> saludos a todos hace mucho que leo este foro y sigo vuestras opiniones.



Very nice tonial, welcome to CR


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2014)

tonial said:


> Wow!! hay fotos realmente preciosas.
> saludos a todos hace mucho que leo este foro y sigo vuestras opiniones.




Very nice shot. Welcome to CR


----------



## rpt (Oct 3, 2014)

Such lovely pictures here! Thanks for sharing. It will get me off my behind (sometime soon) 

Note to self: Go out and take pictures rpt! The rains are gone!


----------



## DiSnapper (Oct 3, 2014)

From my first flight shot. Canon 400D with Sigma 70-300 DG Macro 4- 5.6


IMG_3932 

by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr


----------



## tomscott (Oct 6, 2014)

Few pics from a hawk display at Lake District Wildlife Park

5DMKIII 70-300mm L



Harris Hawk, Lake District Wildlife Park, Bassenthwaite, Keswick by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Harris Hawk, Lake District Wildlife Park, Bassenthwaite, Keswick by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Hawk Display, Lake District Wildlife Park, Bassenthwaite, Keswick by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Hawk Display, Lake District Wildlife Park, Bassenthwaite, Keswick by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Hawk Display, Lake District Wildlife Park, Bassenthwaite, Keswick by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Hawk Display, Lake District Wildlife Park, Bassenthwaite, Keswick by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Hawk Display, Lake District Wildlife Park, Bassenthwaite, Keswick by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2014)

I really like the 3rd shot. Well done Tom.


----------



## tomscott (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## ftico (Oct 7, 2014)

Here are some random shot... all 70D with 400 5.6L. 
The cooperative birds are: Purple heron (Venezia, Italy); Snowy Owl (Biddeford, Maine); Red-tailed Hawk (Plum Island, Mass.); Gull-billed tern (Venezia,Italy).


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 7, 2014)

California Gull, 7D + 100-400mm L, cropped vertically only.


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2014)

ftico said:


> Here are some random shot... all 70D with 400 5.6L.
> The cooperative birds are: Purple heron (Venezia, Italy); Snowy Owl (Biddeford, Maine); Red-tailed Hawk (Plum Island, Mass.); Gull-billed tern (Venezia,Italy).



Great shots ftico. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2014)

2n10 said:


> California Gull, 7D + 100-400mm L, cropped vertically only.




Nice picture. Well done.


----------



## DiSnapper (Oct 7, 2014)

Couple of shots with 7D Canon 70-200 2.8 ISii Canon 2x Extender iii




IMG_9810-1 dss by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr




IMG_9813 dss by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks Click.

Well done DiSnapper.


----------



## DiSnapper (Oct 8, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Thanks Click.
> 
> Well done DiSnapper.



Thank you 2n10!


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 8, 2014)

DiSnapper said:


> Couple of shots with 7D Canon 70-200 2.8 ISii Canon 2x Extender iii



The 1st photo looks awesome DiSnapper


----------



## Click (Oct 8, 2014)

DiSnapper said:


> Couple of shots with 7D Canon 70-200 2.8 ISii Canon 2x Extender iii



Very nice shots. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## yellowstudio (Oct 9, 2014)

Another California gull...



Fly like a...seagull? by yellowstudio.de, on Flickr

so long
Andreas


----------



## yellowstudio (Oct 9, 2014)

DiSnapper, what was the background in the first picture? It looks nearly like you cropped the bird out of the background. And what was your vantage point? Because you appear to be shooting from a little bit above the bird?

so long
Andreas


----------



## candc (Oct 10, 2014)

turkey vultures in the bluffs at devils lake state park. they look graceful when you watch them soaring but somewhat repulsive in photos when you are looking at them close up

70d, tamron 150-600


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 11, 2014)

candc said:


> turkey vultures in the bluffs at devils lake state park. they look graceful when you watch them soaring but somewhat repulsive in photos when you are looking at them close up
> 
> 70d, tamron 150-600



Awesome photos candc. Love the light on the 2nd photo


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 11, 2014)

Landing...


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Landing...



Very nice picture Dylan.


----------



## candc (Oct 11, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Landing...



that is a good one, i can hear tires screeching.


----------



## smallfries (Oct 11, 2014)

Tamron 150-600 at 600 mm, handheld. Alaska


----------



## scyrene (Oct 12, 2014)

A mute swan overflew me today, had to have a go. 700mm, f/5.6, 1/4000, ISO 640.


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 12, 2014)

Well done Dylan, Andreas, smallfries and scyrene.


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2014)

scyrene said:


> A mute swan overflew me today, had to have a go. 700mm, f/5.6, 1/4000, ISO 640.



Nicely done scyrene.


----------



## LJ3Jim (Oct 13, 2014)

At the Nooksack River in Washington state. 70D, 300 2.8 II, 2x III, handheld.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 13, 2014)

LJ3Jim said:


> At the Nooksack River in Washington state. 70D, 300 2.8 II, 2x III, handheld.



!

Jim


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 13, 2014)

The local plague rats.

Jim


----------



## candc (Oct 13, 2014)

LJ3Jim said:


> At the Nooksack River in Washington state. 70D, 300 2.8 II, 2x III, handheld.



very nice for sure


----------



## candc (Oct 13, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> The local plague rats.
> 
> Jim



great shot


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> The local plague rats.
> 
> Jim



Well done Jim.


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 13, 2014)

*American Golden-Plover* - Martha's Vineyard

100-400mm at 400mm 1/1600th, ISO 160, f/7.1 , late afternoon.


----------



## jrista (Oct 13, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> *American Golden-Plover* - Martha's Vineyard
> 
> 100-400mm at 400mm 1/1600th, ISO 160, f/7.1 , late afternoon.




Very nice!


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 14, 2014)

The incredibly rare 4 winged Canada Goose


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> *American Golden-Plover* - Martha's Vineyard
> 
> 100-400mm at 400mm 1/1600th, ISO 160, f/7.1 , late afternoon.



Very nice shot.


----------



## steven kessel (Oct 21, 2014)

At the moment of liftoff

Canon 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 320, aperture preferred setting, f7.1 @ 1/1600


----------



## steven kessel (Oct 21, 2014)

And 1/3 second later . . . . . 

Canon 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 320, aperture preferred setting, f7.1 @ 1/2000


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> And 1/3 second later . . . . .
> 
> Canon 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 320, aperture preferred setting, f7.1 @ 1/2000



Beautiful shot Steven.


----------



## candyman (Oct 22, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> And 1/3 second later . . . . .
> 
> Canon 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 320, aperture preferred setting, f7.1 @ 1/2000



Great shots Steven!


----------



## EvilZeev228 (Oct 27, 2014)

1Dx
300mm F4
1/1600
ISO 200

F4
1/3200
ISO 400


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Oct 27, 2014)

Oh why not one more Buffelhead?



Bufflehead - a duck on the run by Christopher Mark Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2014)

EvilZeev228 said:


> 1Dx
> 300mm F4
> 1/1600
> ISO 200
> ...



I really like the second picture. Nicely done.


----------



## meywd (Oct 27, 2014)

600D + 100-400
400mm
f8
1/640
ISO 1000
Center AF Point

don't know if the lack of sharpness is duo to slow shutter speed or bad AF


----------



## rpt (Oct 28, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> The incredibly rare 4 winged Canada Goose


Wow! A pair at that! You are on to something! I can't believe nobody congratulated you yet! I guess they are plain jealous.


----------



## candyman (Oct 28, 2014)

ChristopherMarkPerez said:


> Oh why not one more Buffelhead?
> 
> 
> 
> Bufflehead - a duck on the run by Christopher Mark Perez, on Flickr



A water walker eh? 
Great photo!


----------



## candyman (Oct 28, 2014)

meywd said:


> 600D + 100-400
> 400mm
> f8
> 1/640
> ...


Actually it is a very nice photo.
He is kind of flying towards you. That makes it rather difficult for the 600D AF. 1/640 should be ok but 1/1000 would have been better (although ISO goes up and ending up with more noise)


----------



## bsamattman (Oct 28, 2014)

Canon 450D and kit len efs 55-250 I feel so dirty...
but I like the photo


----------



## candyman (Oct 28, 2014)

bsamattman said:


> Canon 450D and kit len efs 55-250 I feel so dirty...
> but I like the photo



That is a very nice shot!
Welcome to CR


----------



## bsamattman (Oct 28, 2014)

Canon 450D it's a better camera than I am a photographer


----------



## DiSnapper (Oct 28, 2014)

Peasant tailed Jacana in flight




IMG_3902 dss by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr




IMG_3901 dss by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Oct 28, 2014)

DiSnapper said:


> Peasant tailed Jacana in flight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great catch!


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2014)

DiSnapper said:


> Peasant tailed Jacana in flight




Very nice shots.


----------



## meywd (Oct 28, 2014)

candyman said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > 600D + 100-400
> ...



Thanks candyman, yeah this was one of 7 continuous shots, the 600D couldn't track as it gone from behind a tall weed to below the central focus point, and its the only one useable, if i can call it that , that's why i asked the question of which to get first 6D or 7D MK II, I don't think the 6D will be better than my 600D


----------



## candyman (Oct 28, 2014)

meywd said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > meywd said:
> ...


For this type of photography I would recommend the 7D MKII. But you already know the 7D MKII is the right tool for that. Otherwise it is compromise. A combination of 6D and 7D MKII is about the price of a 5D MKIII. Only in the upper league you will get one camera that can handle all type of photography very well.


----------



## rpt (Oct 28, 2014)

Click said:


> DiSnapper said:
> 
> 
> > Peasant tailed Jacana in flight
> ...


Lovely shots!


----------



## ashley (Oct 29, 2014)

Some wonderful shots here, here is one that I'm very proud of.






I had just started my walk around Hawley Meadows (Farnborough, Hants) when I saw a large shadow go in front of me on the ground. I look up and see this Red Kite circling me, quite low. I put my finger on the shutter and just kept taking pictures, hoping that at least one would come out OK, and to my surprise I got this very good result 

Geek details:
Canon 40d with Canon 70-200 2.8 L (non-IS) and Sigma 2x converter

Ashley


http://ashleymiddleton.zenfolio.com


----------



## candyman (Oct 29, 2014)

ashley said:


> Some wonderful shots here, here is one that I'm very proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations. That is a great photo. Well done.


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2014)

ashley said:


> Some wonderful shots here, here is one that I'm very proud of.
> 
> I had just started my walk around Hawley Meadows (Farnborough, Hants) when I saw a large shadow go in front of me on the ground. I look up and see this Red Kite circling me, quite low. I put my finger on the shutter and just kept taking pictures, hoping that at least one would come out OK, and to my surprise I got this very good result
> 
> ...




Great shot Ashley. Well done.


----------



## Crapking (Oct 29, 2014)

BlueJays by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr

Have the 200-400 on loan this week and was sitting on my back porch watching the bluejays eat my deer's corn.... 
Wasn't really paying attention to settings as much as enjoying a coffee/scenery so a little noisy (ISO 5000)


----------



## candyman (Oct 29, 2014)

Crapking said:


> BlueJays by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr
> 
> Have the 200-400 on loan this week and was sitting on my back porch watching the bluejays eat my deer's corn....
> Wasn't really paying attention to settings as much as enjoying a coffee/scenery so a little noisy (ISO 5000)




Wat an excellent capture. And what a great lens. Very thin DOF


----------



## Crapking (Oct 29, 2014)

candyman said:


> What an excellent capture. And what a great lens. Very thin DOF



Thanks - this lens is really something special - I'll be adding more photos to the lens' thread when I sadly return int next week....


----------



## steven kessel (Oct 30, 2014)

Juvenile Red-tailed Hawk. 

5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, "M" setting, f6.3 @ 1/1600


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Juvenile Red-tailed Hawk.
> 
> 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, "M" setting, f6.3 @ 1/1600




Great shot.


----------



## candyman (Oct 30, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Juvenile Red-tailed Hawk.
> 
> 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, "M" setting, f6.3 @ 1/1600




Love it. Great capture!


----------



## rpt (Oct 30, 2014)

Lovely shot Steven.


----------



## e7dag (Oct 31, 2014)

A Brown Pelican in Flight, Galapagos


----------



## Jane (Oct 31, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Juvenile Red-tailed Hawk.
> 
> 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, "M" setting, f6.3 @ 1/1600



Excellent shot!


----------



## e7dag (Oct 31, 2014)

Wandering Albatross


----------



## e7dag (Oct 31, 2014)

LMA in flight near Grytviken


----------



## e7dag (Oct 31, 2014)

Southern Giant Petrel in Flight, now you see why they're called "tubenoses"


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2014)

Very nice shots. Well done e7dag.


----------



## e7dag (Oct 31, 2014)

Another SGP


----------



## e7dag (Oct 31, 2014)

The workhorse, Pintado or Cape Petrel


----------



## e7dag (Oct 31, 2014)

Hope I will be forgiven, but they may be TECHNICALLY flying?


----------



## e7dag (Oct 31, 2014)

You can actually photograph freedom!


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 1, 2014)

*Northern Harrier* - 

60D and 100-400mm at 400mm


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> *Northern Harrier* -
> 
> 60D and 100-400mm at 400mm



Very nice. Well done Islander.


----------



## DiSnapper (Nov 1, 2014)

Black Necked Stork



IMG_4534 dss by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr

Gull Billed tern



IMG_4791 dss by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr


----------



## mycanonphotos (Nov 1, 2014)

Jalama Beach CA. 5D3 and the 70-200 IS II


----------



## mycanonphotos (Nov 1, 2014)

5D3 and the 100-400 at 400mm


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2014)

mycanonphotos said:


> Jalama Beach CA. 5D3 and the 70-200 IS II




Lovely shot. 8)


----------



## mycanonphotos (Nov 2, 2014)

Click said:


> mycanonphotos said:
> 
> 
> > Jalama Beach CA. 5D3 and the 70-200 IS II
> ...



Much Thanks!


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 2, 2014)

e7dag said:


> You can actually photograph freedom!



Wonderful series, exotic birds, captured with great detail.
I would be interested in lens and camera, used.

Thanks


----------



## e7dag (Nov 3, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> e7dag said:
> 
> 
> > You can actually photograph freedom!
> ...


Thank you immensely for your encouragement. I lugged around no tripod but had the following:
Canon EOS 1-Dx, EOS 7D and Sigma 150-500, Canon 70-200 EF IS L, with 2.0 Ex, Canon EF 100-400 IS


----------



## scyrene (Nov 6, 2014)

Some whooper swans. 1000mm f/10, handheld.


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2014)

scyrene said:


> Some whooper swans. 1000mm f/10, handheld.



Very nice. I especially like the first shot.


----------



## scyrene (Nov 6, 2014)

Click said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Some whooper swans. 1000mm f/10, handheld.
> ...



Thanks again Mr Click!


----------



## sanjosedave (Nov 9, 2014)

60D; iso 1000; 70-200mm w/2x teleconverter; f5.6; 1/2500

Some LR and Nik


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi DominoDude. 
I really like this shot, composition, colours, and the slight blur of the wings. Very nice, except for the mouthful of poop, but the I guess they take some every trip so what are you going to do! 
Well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



DominoDude said:


> Another of the woodpecker species that we have in Sweden. Great Spotted Woodpecker - Dendrocopos major ->
> 
> It's just leaving the nest, carrying some of the young ones poo in the bill. I had to pull the trigger already when I could hear the scratching of claws on the inside of the hole, if I waited until I saw the first glance of the adult it would have been a total miss.


----------



## bwud (Nov 10, 2014)

I watched this guy eat a fish for about a half hour, hemming and hawing about whether I should try to get around him for better light and position on where I expected him to fly. In the end, I figured I'd miss the opportunity entirely, so I stuck it out.

5D3, tamron @ 600 f/8


----------



## lw (Nov 10, 2014)

fandf-12 by lozwilkes, on Flickr

A captive owl in flight at Feathers and Fur, a small experience centre near Reading, UK


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 10, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi DominoDude.
> I really like this shot, composition, colours, and the slight blur of the wings. Very nice, except for the mouthful of poop, but the I guess they take some every trip so what are you going to do!
> Well done.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Graham!
Yes, it was more or less a constant flow of food in, and waste out. If I'd settled for shooting only incoming I would've gotten the tail-end of the adult. This was slightly better, and the only burst I got that had it coming straight towards me.


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 10, 2014)

Great Blue Heron , face to face. Fun to see front markings in "3D".

I have lots of GBH picts but never with this interesting plumage view. It is semi sharp when you look at it full screen. My 60D's modest tracking ability was lucky to get this shot. Hmm, time to put aside some cash for a 7D m2 !


----------



## FEBS (Nov 10, 2014)

Here a few from my visit to Zimbabwe a few weeks ago where I did use mostly the 200-400 and the 1Dx:


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2014)

FEBS said:


> Here a few from my visit to Zimbabwe a few weeks ago where I did use mostly the 200-400 and the 1Dx:



Very nice series FEBS.


----------



## NancyP (Nov 10, 2014)

Inspiration here! Thanks. Scyrene - handheld at 1,000mm FL - wow!


----------



## ERHP (Nov 11, 2014)

Had some fun watching a juvenile Belted Kingfisher catch its fill yesterday.


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 11, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Had some fun watching a juvenile Belted Kingfisher catch its fill yesterday.



Wonderful action shot ! Belted kingfishers are tough to capture on the wing. Great clarity, a super pict.


----------



## FEBS (Nov 11, 2014)

Click said:


> FEBS said:
> 
> 
> > Here a few from my visit to Zimbabwe a few weeks ago where I did use mostly the 200-400 and the 1Dx:
> ...



Thanks Click


----------



## steven kessel (Nov 12, 2014)

Red-tailed Hawk. 99% of the time these birds fly away from the photographer. This one took off straight at me.

Canon 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, "M" setting, f6.3 @ 1/1600


----------



## meywd (Nov 12, 2014)

Great shot Steven.

After taking the third one, and maybe a hundred more, i noticed that i had selected the right AF point instead of the center one


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Red-tailed Hawk. 99% of the time these birds fly away from the photographer. This one took off straight at me.
> 
> Canon 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, "M" setting, f6.3 @ 1/1600



I really like your shot Steven. Well done.


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2014)

GraFax said:


> From the same sequence. Slightly different view. Not sure which one I like better.



Awesome. 8) Great shot.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 15, 2014)

Fantastic series.


----------



## candc (Nov 15, 2014)

trying out the 7dii in crappy light. sigma 120-300 + 1.4xiii 420 f/4 sooc jpeg and a heavy crop. i am really liking the new camera.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Brian. 
I definitely prefer this one, I think his shape is more pleasing, plus he is larger in the frame, which is a preference for me, also the background is nicer in my opinion. 

Cheers, Graham. 



GraFax said:


> From the same sequence. Slightly different view. Not sure which one I like better.


----------



## steven kessel (Nov 17, 2014)

Red Tail, airborne.

5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, "M" setting, f6.3 @ 1/1650.


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Red Tailed Hawk on the hunt. This one was taken a few weeks ago with the 5D3 and the 400 5.6L prime. It is cropped to about the same field of view that my new 7D2 would have full frame. Tough call for me which would have been better in this case. The 5D3 definitely holds its own here. Would have liked a faster shutter than 1/1250. Wing blur is a bit distracting but it also tends to focus the viewer on the Hawk's eye which is nice..



Great shot GraFax.


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Red Tail, airborne.
> 
> 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, "M" setting, f6.3 @ 1/1650.




Beautiful shot Steven. Well done.


----------



## DiSnapper (Nov 17, 2014)

River Tern in flight:

Canon 7D with Canon 70-200 2.8 L IS ii USM + Canon 2x Extender iii




IMG_5275 dss by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr




IMG_5578 dss by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr




IMG_5539 dss by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr


----------



## steven kessel (Nov 17, 2014)

In response to GraFax, I really like my 400 DO. I purchased mine about 18 months ago and it's obviously the "old" model as opposed to the one that was just issued. It's light and razor sharp. I've read a number of critiques of the older lens and, to be honest, I experienced none of the problems that some raised. 

As for color variation among red tails, yes, absolutely. The one in the image is a standard "southwestern" bird, typical of what we see around here (Arizona) in summer months. Wintertime is more varied because we get a lot of migrants from points north, and these tend to come in different colors.

Here's one more, in this case, a juvenile.


----------



## Glenn Bartley (Nov 17, 2014)

Here are a few fun ones from Bolivia.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Nov 17, 2014)

Carolina Ren Festival taken Canon 70D 70-200 L ISO800 F5.6 1/2500 AV


----------



## ronaldbyram (Nov 17, 2014)

2nd angle


----------



## SevenDUser (Nov 18, 2014)

7D2; f/5.6 ISO 2000


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 18, 2014)

The nice married couple that live nearby.


Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi GraFax. 
You know they say, you are your own worst critic, true in this case I think? To me this is a stunning shot, wing blur? Shouldn't have mentioned it, not an issue, to me it is a sign that it was a powerful bird in full flight! 
Give yourself a break, a number of us would love to turn out photos anywhere above half as good as this, myself included!

Cheers, Graham. 



GraFax said:


> Red Tailed Hawk on the hunt. This one was taken a few weeks ago with the 5D3 and the 400 5.6L prime. It is cropped to about the same field of view that my new 7D2 would have full frame. Tough call for me which would have been better in this case. The 5D3 definitely holds its own here. Would have liked a faster shutter than 1/1250. Wing blur is a bit distracting but it also tends to focus the viewer on the Hawk's eye which is nice..


----------



## Roger Doughty (Nov 18, 2014)

4 shots from the neighborhood. (Idaho) I took up photography a couple of years ago. Now I am an addict. My poor wife is looking for a BIF support group. So far no luck.


----------



## FEBS (Nov 18, 2014)

Roger Doughty said:


> 4 shots from the neighborhood. (Idaho) I took up photography a couple of years ago. Now I am an addict. My poor wife is looking for a BIF support group. So far no luck.



Nice photos Roger.

I really love the third one.

I do understand that feeling of addict and a wife looking for a support group . However, during my last safari I did see her very enthusiast. She was continuously looking around with the binocular (present ) and informed me were I need to look. In that way, it was great for us both.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 18, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Red Tailed Hawk on the hunt. This one was taken a few weeks ago with the 5D3 and the 400 5.6L prime. It is cropped to about the same field of view that my new 7D2 would have full frame. Tough call for me which would have been better in this case. The 5D3 definitely holds its own here. Would have liked a faster shutter than 1/1250. Wing blur is a bit distracting but it also tends to focus the viewer on the Hawk's eye which is nice..


It's perfectly fine!
You have focus in all the places where it needs to be. The wing position is mid-stroke, and we expect movement of the wing at that time. I can literally see it forcing down a massive amount of air to get the speed up when it's taken like this. To me, it makes the hawk more powerful.

If anything, I would say that with that background it could probably be cropped a little bit looser (if there are more of those branches) - the light in the eye pulls me straight to the hawk anyway.

If my vision of what a photo should become isn't matched by the outcome, I, too, tend to think it's a "miss", but it can still be exactly what others desire.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 18, 2014)

GraFax said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > GraFax said:
> ...



Bah!  Now I can't decide which of them I like most... 
I see your point of similarity, Brian. I perceive that to a lesser amount in the loose crop.

We would all be so ******* if it weren't for kept RAW-files and non-destructive editing. Good to go back to old files half a year after shooting and manage to see a totally different shot hidden in plain sight of a photo.


----------



## Jane (Nov 18, 2014)

Great shots Roger and GraFax. Think I prefer the tighter crop GraFax, more impact.


----------



## Jane (Nov 18, 2014)

Northern Gannets - 7D 70-300L


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2014)

Roger Doughty said:


> 4 shots from the neighborhood. (Idaho) I took up photography a couple of years ago. Now I am an addict. My poor wife is looking for a BIF support group. So far no luck.



Very nice series Roger.


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Anyway, here is the alternate crop, as you described, if you are interested. I can't go any lower, that is the bottom of the frame. - Brian



Great shot Brian. I also prefer the first picture. Well done.


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2014)

GraFax said:


> One more from yesterday. The 7D2/400 5.6 "pocket rocket" combo




Beautiful shot. Excellent timing.


----------



## Skatol (Nov 21, 2014)

GraFax said:


> One more from yesterday. The 7D2/400 5.6 "pocket rocket" combo. You may wish to avert your eyes if you find "crop" sensor high ISO noise disturbing. Don't say I didn't warn you


Wonderful series Brian. Looks like the MII is holding it's own. Just curious as to what ISO this was shot at. Trying to get real world idea of how it compares to the 1DMIV. Maybe I'll see you at the dam sometime. Hopefully will be down next weekend if the snow isn't too deep.


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2014)

Great shots Brian. I especially like the first picture. Well done.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 23, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Here is one for folks who might like to put together long reach combo's with the 7D2. I shot for an hour or so this morning at Conowingo Dam handheld with the 7D2, 400 5.6L and 1.4x ii tele yielding an effective focal length of approximately 900mm. Sadly, the results were not very good. The 7D2 seems to focus fine at f8. It even tracked reasonably well. You can't use the Zone AF modes but you can use assisted center point and it had no trouble holding focus.
> 
> I think the problem probably is the 400 5.6L. I think the 7D2's resolution is about all it can take. It's an old design and I suppose modern ultra-high res sensors may have caught up to the pocket rocket. The 1.4x just puts it over the edge. 900mm is a lot to ask from such a small object lens. Even at 1/3200s the photos are mushy at 100%. I generally like 1/4x-focal-length for BIF's so maybe 1/3600 or 1/4000 would be better. But, stop down to f11 to help sharpness and now you are maxing the ISO.
> 
> ...



Great series GraFax

Thank you for sharing


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 23, 2014)

GraFax said:


> One more just for fun! The immature (lower) eagle does a full 360 claws up back-flip at 40 mph. They really are fun to watch. If I haven't said it enough, loving the 7D2's AF. This was a total point, spray and pray. These two came rocketing out of the trees right over my head. I had my coffee thermos in my left hand. Camera hanging from BR sling strap. Needless to say the thermos went flying. Luckily I didn't hit anybody with the thermos. IMO these are in much better focus than I had any right to expect. Nice.



Lovely action!
I don't envy you the slightest... *pouts, sobs and kicks the dirt*


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 23, 2014)

GraFax said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely action!
> ...


*nods*
We have around 700 nesting couples of Golden Eagles in the entire Sweden, and the White-tailed Eagle (most similar to your Bald Eagle) consists of roughly 500 nesting couples (>2000 individuals). They're slowly coming back, after being severely hit by the effects of PCB, DDT and similar toxins up 'til about the mid 70's. If I remember correctly the shells of their eggs got weakened and soft due to DDT and that had a huge impact. I can imagine that the data and situation is of the same kind on your side of the Atlantic.


----------



## DiSnapper (Nov 25, 2014)

Canon 7D with Canon 70-200 L2.8 IS ii USM+Canon 2X Extender iii

Post processing: Contrast tweeking, selective noise reduction and sharpning. Canon DPP and GIMP

Northern Pintail landing




IMG_6731 dss by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr

Osprey




IMG_6833 dss by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr

Common Pochard male making a turn in air



IMG_6700 dss by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr

Glossy Ibis landing




IMG_7075 dss by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2014)

I really like your last picture DiSnapper. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Nov 26, 2014)

Very nice shot Brian.


----------



## Click (Nov 26, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Here's a nice look at the wing profile in flight. For those interested in fluid dynamics and such....



Great shot. 8) Well done.


----------



## spandau (Nov 26, 2014)

Shot with Canon 70D f5.6 400MM at 3200 ISO(Auto) 1/2000 shutter
50% Crop
Only adjustment other than crop was small exposure and some shadow in Photoshop CC
Shot as Large JPEG


----------



## allanP (Nov 26, 2014)

Panning with Great Blue Heron


----------



## Click (Nov 26, 2014)

Well done allkar. I really like this shot.


----------



## westr70 (Nov 26, 2014)

Click said:


> Well done allkar. I really like this shot.



+1 Excellent work.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 27, 2014)

Great Egret in Flight
2014 Breeding Season


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 27, 2014)

Osprey~
5D Mk III
f/14
1/1600th
ISO 1250
400mm


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi GraFax. 
Very nice shot, well done. 
I wonder how the aircraft engineer/designer first came up with the idea of wing fences! :

Cheers, Graham. 




GraFax said:


> Here's a nice look at the wing profile in flight. For those interested in fluid dynamics and such....


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 27, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi GraFax.
> Very nice shot, well done.
> I wonder how the aircraft engineer/designer first came up with the idea of wing fences! :
> 
> ...



From what I've been told, winglets / wing fences started as an idea from people observing eagles and how some of them tend to spread their "fingers" when they glide.
The lift you want from a wing is close to non-existent at the outermost part of the wing, and instead you have a lot of vortexes forming that actually lower the lifting capacity. The winglets counter the creation of vortexes.


----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> Osprey~



Very nice shot Krob78.


----------



## allanP (Nov 27, 2014)

Click said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Osprey~
> ...



+1


----------



## spandau (Nov 27, 2014)

Osprey diving on fish. Canon 70D with 400MM F6.3 1/1100 125 ISO
Goshawk getting chased out of other birds territory.


----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2014)

Lovely shots spandau. I especially like the 2nd one.


----------



## Cosmicbug (Nov 27, 2014)

Black Kite..
Taken with a 7D and a very old Canon 35-350L f5.6 at 350...


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 27, 2014)

Well taken shots everyone.


----------



## jrjr99 (Nov 27, 2014)

IMG_8989 by jrjr73, on Flickr

lol


----------



## allanP (Nov 27, 2014)

spandau said:


> Osprey diving on fish. Canon 70D with 400MM F6.3 1/1100 125 ISO
> Goshawk getting chased out of other birds territory.


Well done spandau. 
The ducks pictures too.


----------



## ERHP (Nov 27, 2014)

Red Tailed Hawk flying through the trees.


----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2014)

Beautiful shot ERHP. Well done.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 27, 2014)

This is really a big reason to get my GAS addiction fixed. My 70-200 f/2.8 II just doesn't have the reach for the attached photo. I hope the 100-400 II would be available soon.
The photo is highly cropped. Taken near Catlin Lake, NZ.
- r


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi GraFax. 
Yep that's kind of what I was getting at when I posed the wing fence question! But then they have been at it a bit longer than us! 

Cheers, Graham. 



GraFax said:


> You guys are taking me back to my school days. Laminar flow and boundary layer separation. I don't remember much but they do seem to use the winglets to regulate their stall speed. We still have a lot to learn about flying from birds.


----------



## rpt (Nov 28, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi GraFax.
> ...


Thank you Graham and Brian, I learned something new today.

I wonder when the aircraft designers will get them to be configurable and responsive...


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 29, 2014)

rpt said:


> GraFax said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...



Hi rpt. 
When pigs take to the sky!  And I don't mean chopper coppers aka bear in the air! :

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 30, 2014)

Bird in flight.... but not by much


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Bird in flight.... but not by much



LOL  Very nice shot Don.


----------



## applecider (Nov 30, 2014)

The action at my local pond was good for fishing animals. While watching a common merganser play twister with a fish, a bald eagle appeared to end the game. 

1DX 700mm iso 1800 1/1250 f7.1


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 30, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Bird in flight.... but not by much



I'm going to sell my 400mm f2.8 IS II + 2x TC III now... ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 30, 2014)

applecider said:


> The action at my local pond was good for fishing animals. While watching a common merganser play twister with a fish, a bald eagle appeared to end the game.
> 
> 1DX 700mm iso 1800 1/1250 f7.1



I like the eagle. awesome


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 30, 2014)

Click said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Osprey~
> ...


Thank you Click!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 30, 2014)

allkar said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...


Thank you kindly, Allkar!


----------



## jrista (Nov 30, 2014)

*Flight of the Sunset Geese*


An odd event occurred this evening. At least a thousand geese, all at once, some within feet of me and others apparently from the surrounding region, all took flight at once and flew north, apparently to the same location. It was kind of incredible...and quite beautiful.


*Canon EOS 5D Mark III*
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II + 1.4x TC III
Handheld (w/ IS)



























See more at my blog.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 30, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Flight of the Sunset Geese*
> 
> An odd event occurred this evening. At least a thousand geese, all at once, some within feet of me and others apparently from the surrounding region, all took flight at once and flew north, apparently to the same location. It was kind of incredible...and quite beautiful.


Great shots Jon!


----------



## meywd (Nov 30, 2014)

Eldar said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > *Flight of the Sunset Geese*
> ...



Indeed, thanks for sharing


----------



## Sabaki (Nov 30, 2014)

Pied Kingfisher (Ceryle Rudis)


----------



## meywd (Nov 30, 2014)

Amazing photos Jon and Sabaki


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Flight of the Sunset Geese*
> 
> 
> An odd event occurred this evening. At least a thousand geese, all at once, some within feet of me and others apparently from the surrounding region, all took flight at once and flew north, apparently to the same location. It was kind of incredible...and quite beautiful.




Lovely shots Jon. I especially like the last one. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2014)

Sabaki said:


> Pied Kingfisher (Ceryle Rudis)




Great shot. Well done.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 30, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Bird in flight.... but not by much



Lovely timing, Don!
He/She couldn't care less about you, you are nothing but a dinner plate here. That's one concentrated and determined Chickadee.


----------



## candc (Nov 30, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Bird in flight.... but not by much



You must give off some reassuring vibe or something. I have tried that a few times since I saw your earlier photo. I can stand there like a statue for 15 minutes and it still doesn't work. If anybody saw me they would know for sure that I am "touched in the head"


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 30, 2014)

California Gull


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 30, 2014)

2n10 said:


> California Gull
> 
> ...



Eh... What?! *rotates the photo 180°* That looks weird.  I don't think I have ever seen a Gull twist its head so much. That must be a once in a lifetime shot. Good timing!


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks DominoDude.

The bird was shaking it out in flight. I have seen them do it several times. I definitely consider it a once in a lifetime shot.


----------



## Omar H (Dec 1, 2014)

Grackles can be beautiful as well...

as it started its flight


2014-11 14 by Omar H, on Flickr

and then a bit later



2014-11 20 by Omar H, on Flickr


----------



## sama (Dec 3, 2014)

40D with 40mm pancake


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2014)

Omar H said:


> Grackles can be beautiful as well...



Very nice. I really like the second picture.


----------



## rpt (Dec 4, 2014)

sama said:


> 40D with 40mm pancake


Lovely!


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2014)

GraFax said:


> One from this morning. They were too far down range for a super HQ shot but I still think this is nice.




Cool shot.


----------



## slclick (Dec 5, 2014)

sama said:


> 40D with 40mm pancake



Man I just love how the pancake works with silhouettes. Very nice.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 5, 2014)

sama said:


> 40D with 40mm pancake


Great shot. Congrats.
Wonderful idea, great comopsition and technique.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 5, 2014)

GraFax said:


> They were too far down range for a super HQ shot but I still think this is nice.


Great pic, GraFax. Really nice.
Concerning your thoughts about "super HQ" I think here it was more important to be there and see and capture this special moment with the juvenile and the adult. I would be proud having made this one.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 5, 2014)

GraFax said:


> One from this morning. They were too far down range for a super HQ shot but I still think this is nice.



Beautiful photo. thanks for sharing


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 6, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> Adds a Gull - also on the brink of being a BIF.
> I'm not too pleased that I had to crop it so hard, but there were too much icky stuff on the water surface.



Good timing DominoDude.


----------



## khelal (Dec 6, 2014)

Canon 7D Mark II with 500 mm lens with 1.4 TC


----------



## lion rock (Dec 6, 2014)

gulls are fairly easy to shoot, especially when being fed, as this case presents.
Shot in NZ.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Dec 6, 2014)

Khelal,
Great shot!
-r


----------



## jrista (Dec 6, 2014)

khelal said:


> Canon 7D Mark II with 500 mm lens with 1.4 TC




Nice flight shot! Great pose.


The bird looks slightly soft, though. I assume the 500mm lens is the f/4 L or L II? I'd have expected pinpoint tack sharpness out of that lens and this camera. Out of curiosity...do you know where the lens was focused? I'm just curious, as I've heard a number of reports now about slight softness of fine detail like bird feathers with the 7D II...


----------



## ERHP (Dec 6, 2014)

khelal said:


> Canon 7D Mark II with 500 mm lens with 1.4 TC


Cool angle on the shot! Were you up higher?

Was watching some Ferruginous Hawks over some high altitude grasslands and one swung around and started ringing over me.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 6, 2014)

ERHP said:


> khelal said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 7D Mark II with 500 mm lens with 1.4 TC
> ...



Great capture ERHP


----------



## lion rock (Dec 6, 2014)

GraGax,
Thanks.
It was part of a machine gun shoot. My wife was trying to feed a pair of ducks but the flock of gulls came by for part of the fun, too.
Left NZ three days ago. In HK for another 2 days before flying back to the US. Thereby ending the trip, and back to the salt mines. Sad to say, I miss work!
-r




GraFax said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > gulls are fairly easy to shoot, especially when being fed, as this case presents.
> ...


----------



## candc (Dec 6, 2014)

ERHP said:


> khelal said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 7D Mark II with 500 mm lens with 1.4 TC
> ...



thats a great shot of a really good looking hawk, i like the angle and the plumage patterns.


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2014)

khelal said:


> Canon 7D Mark II with 500 mm lens with 1.4 TC



Great shot.

...And welcome to CR


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Was watching some Ferruginous Hawks over some high altitude grasslands and one swung around and started ringing over me.




Beautiful. I love it. Nicely done ERHP


----------



## ERHP (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks GraFax, Dylan, candc and Click! 

Totally agree GraFax. Hard to scale them in flight though, unless you get lucky and have another type of hawk flying nearby.


----------



## streestandtheatres (Dec 8, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Pair of Northern Shovelers at Heinz NWR this afternoon with the 7D2/400 5.6L. f5.6 @ 1/2500th. Shooting duck BIFs always gives me a sore neck. Those Shovelers can really pull some G's. These two are cruising at about 60 mph.


Nice shot! Especially with them both in focus at 5.6


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Pair of Northern Shovelers at Heinz NWR this afternoon with the 7D2/400 5.6L. f5.6 @ 1/2500th. Shooting duck BIFs always gives me a sore neck. Those Shovelers can really pull some G's. These two are cruising at about 60 mph.



That's a very nice shot, Brian. Well done.


----------



## martinslade (Dec 8, 2014)

My attempt at BIF... small and so fast..!


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2014)

BIRD*S* IN FLIGHT for this one 

Very nice shot Brian.


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2014)

Ha Ha Ha ;D


----------



## Crapking (Dec 10, 2014)

Untitled by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2014)

Great shot Brian.


----------



## ReggieABrown (Dec 12, 2014)

Taken with the Canon 7d mark ii.


----------



## ReggieABrown (Dec 12, 2014)

Taken with the Canon 7d mark ii.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi Reggie. 
Nice shot, loving the symmetry of the reflection, real shame it is from behind, but then what can you do about that! 

Cheers, Graham. 



ReggieABrown said:


> Taken with the Canon 7d mark ii.


----------



## Jane (Dec 13, 2014)

Brilliant shot of the eagle Brian. Good discussion on the 7DII focusing on the other topic too.


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 13, 2014)

Sadly, with all of the turf wars and haters in the other threads, it's hard to get a sense of what the 7D2 is really capable of. Like any camera, it has it's pro and cons. In photography, I think pictures speak louder than words.
[/quote]

Yes they do


----------



## Mario (Dec 13, 2014)

Red kite, taken with a 1DX in Wales (UK).







Mario
http://severi.be/en
https://www.facebook.com/photographymarioseveri?ref=hl


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2014)

Beautiful shot Mario. Well done.


----------



## IslanderMV (Dec 13, 2014)

Mario said:


> Red kite, taken with a 1DX in Wales (UK).


Sharp ! Great bird.


----------



## ooF Fighters (Dec 13, 2014)

Here is another from the 7D II. re-sized, but otherwise, a .jpg right out of the camera with the V1 100-400 zoom.


----------



## candyman (Dec 13, 2014)

ooF Fighters said:


> Here is another from the 7D II. re-sized, but otherwise, a .jpg right out of the camera with the V1 100-400 zoom.




That's a wonderful photo with great colors.


----------



## Mario (Dec 13, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Mario said:
> 
> 
> > Red kite, taken with a 1DX in Wales (UK).
> ...



In some regions in the UK, you can see them a lot. When you drive from London to the north over the M1 motorway, it's almost impossible to not see red kites in the sky .

Another one from my trip to Wales last september:




Cheers,

Mario


----------



## bichex (Dec 13, 2014)

Muy buenas fotos estan mostrando 8). Voy con algunas de las mias, todas con la 7D, algunas con el 100-400 y otras con el 300 2.8 ;D. 

Saludos


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2014)

Awesome shots. 8) Well done bichex.


----------



## ReggieABrown (Dec 13, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Reggie.
> Nice shot, loving the symmetry of the reflection, real shame it is from behind, but then what can you do about that!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks for the compliment! And yes, the reality of bird photography, they tend to fly away from you.


----------



## jecs (Dec 13, 2014)

Some cranes in Fuente de Piedra, Malaga, South Spain. With an 1Ds Mark III


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2014)

jecs said:


> Some cranes in Fuente de Piedra, Malaga, South Spain. With an 1Ds Mark III



Very nice first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## Mario (Dec 13, 2014)

Click said:


> Awesome shots. 8) Well done bichex.



Awesome shots indeed. The owl is my favorite !

Mario


----------



## fragilesi (Dec 13, 2014)

Mario said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome shots. 8) Well done bichex.
> ...



Seconded Mario but I really like your red kite too! Any hints on good places near the M1, I regularly drive up there to Luton from the South Coast. Knowing some good places maybe to take some photos too would be a good way to break up the day . . .


----------



## kaswindell (Dec 13, 2014)

How about a gull?
Canon 50D, Canon 70-200 II IS, ISO 100, 200mm, 1/2000 @ f5.0, cropped a bit in LR5


----------



## Mario (Dec 13, 2014)

fragilesi said:


> Mario said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



In the past I drove a few times from Dover (I live in Flanders (Belgium), so I take the ferry from Dunkerque to Dover) to the Derbyshire region. I was surprise to see this many red kites flying over the motorway (I don't see them often in Flanders). But I never stopped to take pictures. Last september I went to Wales specifically for taking pictures of red kites (after a first stop in Richmond Park for red deer). I was close to the Brecon Beacons, and took many pictures at Gigrin Farm.

Hope this helps.

Mario


----------



## lux (Dec 14, 2014)

Marsh Hawk at Riverlands (confluence of Missouri and Mississippi rivers)


----------



## EvilZeev228 (Dec 15, 2014)

1Dx
300mm F4
ISO 4000
1250/s


----------



## fragilesi (Dec 15, 2014)

Mario said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > Mario said:
> ...



Thanks Mario, you put me to shame, I still haven't done Richmond Park!

I'm told, not sure how true it is, that the Red Kites can often be found near major motorways, especially junctions as they create thermals that they can use. It sounded a reasonable theory when I heard it but I certainly couldn't vouch for it. As your picture proves though they are fabulous animals for photography.


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2014)

EvilZeev228 said:


> 1Dx
> 300mm F4
> ISO 4000
> 1250/s



Very nice shot.


----------



## fragilesi (Dec 15, 2014)

A shy owl . . .


----------



## IslanderMV (Dec 15, 2014)

bichex said:


> Muy buenas fotos estan mostrando 8). Voy con algunas de las mias, todas con la 7D, algunas con el 100-400 y otras con el 300 2.8 ;D.
> 
> Saludos


Grandes fotos !


----------



## kaswindell (Dec 18, 2014)

Stumbled across this one in Maine


----------



## kaswindell (Dec 20, 2014)

Off Cape Breton, NS


----------



## Sabaki (Dec 21, 2014)

Purple Heron (Ardea Purpurea) - Western Cape, South Africa


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice shot Sabaki. Well done.


----------



## fragilesi (Dec 21, 2014)

Click said:


> Nice shot Sabaki. Well done.



+1


----------



## andersde (Dec 21, 2014)

Taken with 6D + 100mm L 


Female Mallard by andersde, on Flickr


----------



## fragilesi (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice shot andersde!

I was just saying in another thread that the 100L was pretty good for action shots. Think this backs that up nicely as ducks aren't exactly the easiest of birds to capture in flight.


----------



## fragilesi (Dec 21, 2014)

A Tern coming back with food for its young.


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2014)

andersde said:


> Taken with 6D + 100mm L



I really like this shot. Well done.


----------



## Mario (Dec 21, 2014)

Another red kite in Wales (UK).





Mario


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2014)

Beautiful shot Mario. Nicely done.


----------



## candc (Dec 21, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot Mario. Nicely done.



+1
That is a beautiful photo.


----------



## andersde (Dec 22, 2014)

fragilesi said:


> Nice shot andersde!
> 
> I was just saying in another thread that the 100L was pretty good for action shots. Think this backs that up nicely as ducks aren't exactly the easiest of birds to capture in flight.



Thanks. The 6d's only a recently addition for me but I've been pleasantly surprised how many keepers I'm getting with it and the 100mm L for 'action' shots. For this one I got lucky on the timing, was just on a bridge over a lake as a number of these ducks just took off straight over our heads. Shot a burst and almost every shot in the burst was reasonably focused.


----------



## andersde (Dec 22, 2014)

candc said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful shot Mario. Nicely done.
> ...



Another +1 ... really good shot.


----------



## fragilesi (Dec 22, 2014)

andersde said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



And from me too.

And andersde, that is an interesting result after all I've heard about the 6D and action shots!


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 22, 2014)

Prairie Falcon liftoff. Photographing these birds in the wild is a huge challenge because they can see you coming from a long distance and they're extremely quick to fly. I got lucky with this one and my guess is that it had a lot to do with the fact that this is a juvenile bird. Juveniles of all species tend to be a good deal more trusting around humans than are adults.

5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 500, aperture preferred setting +1 2/3 stops, f6.3 @ 1/2000


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2014)

Great shot Steven.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 22, 2014)

My first BIF with the 100-400 II on the 7D II, iso640, f/5.6, 1/2000


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 22, 2014)

Prairie Falcon. I find these birds almost impossible to photograph. They have superb vision and they are sensitive to the slightest movement, so they can see you coming from a long way off. They are also extremely high energy birds who are quick to fly. Getting close to one requires supreme patience and a ton of good luck. I got lucky with this bird. Or, perhaps, it was a bit more tolerant of humans because it is a juvenile and naive. Whatever, I'm pleased that I got this shot.

5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 500, aperture preferred setting, f6.3 @ 1/2000, exposure compensation 1 2/3 stops.


----------



## davidgator (Dec 22, 2014)

Marbled Godwit


----------



## fragilesi (Dec 22, 2014)

A couple of Egyptian Geese coming in to land . . .

(70D, 70-300L, 1/1000s, First F6.3, second F5.6


----------



## dpc (Dec 22, 2014)

What can I say? It's a pelican swooping over the South Saskatchewan River.


----------



## dpc (Dec 22, 2014)

fragilesi said:


> A couple of Egyptian Geese coming in to land . . .
> 
> (70D, 70-300L, 1/1000s, First F6.3, second F5.6



Nice shots. I especially like the second one.


----------



## fragilesi (Dec 22, 2014)

dpc said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of Egyptian Geese coming in to land . . .
> ...



Thanks!

Yours is damn good too . . . would like to get a chance at one of those guys flying!


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2014)

fragilesi said:


> A couple of Egyptian Geese coming in to land . . .
> 
> (70D, 70-300L, 1/1000s, First F6.3, second F5.6



Beautiful shots. The second one is awesome.


----------



## IslanderMV (Dec 23, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Prairie Falcon. I find these birds almost impossible to photograph. They have superb vision and they are sensitive to the slightest movement, so they can see you coming from a long way off. They are also extremely high energy birds who are quick to fly. Getting close to one requires supreme patience and a ton of good luck. I got lucky with this bird. Or, perhaps, it was a bit more tolerant of humans because it is a juvenile and naive. Whatever, I'm pleased that I got this shot.
> 
> 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 500, aperture preferred setting, f6.3 @ 1/2000, exposure compensation 1 2/3 stops.


Congrats, great capture


----------



## fragilesi (Dec 23, 2014)

Click said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of Egyptian Geese coming in to land . . .
> ...



Thanks! A bit lucky with the timing but I'll take that bit of luck any time


----------



## dpc (Dec 23, 2014)

Coming in for a landing!


----------



## TheJock (Dec 24, 2014)

The IQ’s not perfect on this one, and it’s a very heavy crop, but this was circling above me with its mate last weekend here in Dubai, it’s a Steppe Buzzard on its winter migration, so it’ll only be here for another few weeks at most.
70D, 100-400L, f7.1, 1/640 sec, ISO 320


----------



## tayassu (Dec 24, 2014)

I wish everyone merry Christmas with this European herring gull photographed at Lizard Point, England. 

Canon EOS 7D, EF 70-300/4-5.6 @300mm, f/11 1/160th, ISO 100


----------



## dpc (Dec 24, 2014)

California gulls


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2014)

Very nice series dpc. 

Happy Holidays.


----------



## dpc (Dec 24, 2014)

California gulls


----------



## dpc (Dec 24, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice series dpc.
> 
> Happy Holidays.




Thanks! And Happy Holidays to you, as well, and to everyone on the forum.


----------



## fragilesi (Dec 24, 2014)

dpc said:


> California gulls



Nice shots. Gulls make great pictures!

"I wish they all could be Californian Gulls"


----------



## dpc (Dec 24, 2014)

Gull


----------



## dpc (Dec 24, 2014)

I believe this to be a non-breeding herring gull, but I stand to be corrected.


----------



## pauhana (Dec 24, 2014)

American Bittern First attempted post, lets see if it works


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2014)

Very nice shot pauhana.


----------



## dpc (Dec 24, 2014)

Pelican 'skipping' from one locale on the river to another. Similar to a previous posting but not the same.


----------



## yorgasor (Dec 26, 2014)

I finally went out to try my hand at BIF shots at the local lake. I came away with way more than I expected:



7D2_9257 by yorgasor, on Flickr



7D2_9279 by yorgasor, on Flickr



7D2_9351 by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 26, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> I finally went out to try my hand at BIF shots at the local lake. I came away with way more than I expected:


Nice!
I particularly like the first shot.


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> I finally went out to try my hand at BIF shots at the local lake. I came away with way more than I expected:



Very nice series yorgasor.


----------



## 2n10 (Dec 26, 2014)

Great Blue Heron
First time I have been on the good side of a GBH landing shot. ;D




Bald Eagle


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2014)

Great shots 2n10.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Dec 27, 2014)

Snowy Owls






















And a different angle...


----------



## 2n10 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks Click. Beautiful shots everybody.


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2014)

96Brigadier said:


> Snowy Owls




Very nice series. Well done 96Brigadier.


----------



## tjlawler (Dec 29, 2014)

I looked at this topic for years but never posted. I guess I just was a lurker.

I will stick my neck out and post three photos I took a few days back.


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2014)

Great shots Tom.


----------



## CurtL5 (Dec 30, 2014)

This was quite dark and still somewhat foggy - testing the new 100-400 on my 5Dmiii...


----------



## fragilesi (Dec 31, 2014)

A little Egret taken yesterday, I half froze waiting for this!


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 31, 2014)

CurtL5 said:


> This was quite dark and still somewhat foggy - testing the new 100-400 on my 5Dmiii...



I love what the fog does to the colours of the background here. Mighty darn nice!


----------



## fragilesi (Dec 31, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> CurtL5 said:
> 
> 
> > This was quite dark and still somewhat foggy - testing the new 100-400 on my 5Dmiii...
> ...



Agreed, days when you have sun breaking through the fog are fast becoming the time when I want to take photos the most. Can't say I've mastered the art by any stretch but I'm convinced there are great shots to be had!


----------



## Crapking (Jan 1, 2015)

GBBX1968.jpg by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 1, 2015)

*Purple Sandpiper* flying from rock to rock as waves crash.

7D and 100-400mm @ 400mm


----------



## Cinto (Jan 1, 2015)

Rebel XT 70-200 F4L IS


----------



## ooF Fighters (Jan 1, 2015)

Pelicans over Huntington Beach in the afternoon. I played around with this image in LR for a bit, and finally decided to leave it untouched.


----------



## Jeffrey (Jan 1, 2015)

From my recent shoot at Bosque del Apache National Game Refuge, New Mexico where is was a rather cold 4 degrees Fahrenheit at sunrise.


----------



## stormypetrel (Jan 1, 2015)

a couple of shots from the fall; two oceans


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2015)

stormypetrel said:


> a couple of shots from the fall; two oceans



I love the first picture. 

Welcome to cr


----------



## Cog (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice series. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 2, 2015)

Black headed gull, taken with 100-400mm @ 560mm/5DIII f/8.


----------



## petach (Jan 3, 2015)

Just traded up from the 6d to 5d mk3. Wow! Incredible difference. I could never have done these with the 6d.



My New 5D Mk3.........! by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


Aldeburgh Gull by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Aldeburgh Gull by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Gull, Aldeburgh by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Gull, Aldeburcgh by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Gull, Aldeburgh by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 3, 2015)

400mm, iso 200, 1/800 @ f6.3


----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2015)

dslrdummy said:


> 400mm, iso 200, 1/800 @ f6.3



I really like this shot.


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 4, 2015)

400mm, iso 1250, 1/1600 @ f7.1


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 4, 2015)

Click said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > 400mm, iso 200, 1/800 @ f6.3
> ...


Thanks Click


----------



## tjlawler (Jan 8, 2015)

A couple of photos taken 2 days back.


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2015)

Very nice shots, Tom.


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2015)

Northern Harrier, aka Marsh Harrier and Grey Ghost. 7D MkII, 1.4x III, 100-400 Mk II


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2015)

Juvenile Northern Harrier. 7D MkII, 1.4x III, 100-400 Mk II


----------



## Cog (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2015)

Brown Pelican landing. 7D MkII, 1.4x III, 100-400 Mk II


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2015)

Jane said:


> Brown Pelican landing. 7D MkII, 1.4x III, 100-400 Mk II



Beautiful. I really like this picture. Well done Jane.


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2015)

Click said:


> Jane said:
> 
> 
> > Brown Pelican landing. 7D MkII, 1.4x III, 100-400 Mk II
> ...



Thank you Click.


----------



## tjlawler (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice Harrier photos. Thanks for sharing.




Jane said:


> Juvenile Northern Harrier. 7D MkII, 1.4x III, 100-400 Mk II


----------



## caldera (Jan 8, 2015)

*Gannet*

First test post - one from Northumberland.


----------



## landing911 (Jan 8, 2015)

Wood Storks flying overhead in Costa Rica.


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2015)

landing911 said:


> Wood Storks flying overhead in Costa Rica.




Very nice first post...Welcome to cr


----------



## Cog (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## candc (Jan 10, 2015)

the classic eagle shot. 7dii sigma 120-300s + tc-1401


----------



## rpt (Jan 10, 2015)

candc said:


> the classic eagle shot. 7dii sigma 120-300s + tc-1401


Nice! Perfect angle.


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2015)

rpt said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > the classic eagle shot. 7dii sigma 120-300s + tc-1401
> ...



+1 Great shot.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 10, 2015)

Click said:


> landing911 said:
> 
> 
> > Wood Storks flying overhead in Costa Rica.
> ...


+1


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 10, 2015)

Cog said:


>


Very nice capture 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 10, 2015)

rpt said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > the classic eagle shot. 7dii sigma 120-300s + tc-1401
> ...


Yes, indeed. Nice work!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 11, 2015)

shot one handed as the chickadee swooped past...


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 11, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> shot one handed as the chickadee swooped past...



Nicely done, Don! You could count and inspect every single feather on this one thanks to your good timing.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 11, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> shot one handed as the chickadee swooped past...


Wow! Cool shot Don. Nice work.


----------



## Northbird (Jan 11, 2015)

Canon 7D Mark II, F 7.1, ISO 400, 1/2500s




American kestrel (Falco sparverius) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2015)

Excellent shot Tony. Beautiful light.


----------



## candc (Jan 11, 2015)

Northbird said:


> Canon 7D Mark II, F 7.1, ISO 400, 1/2500s
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is a really great shot of a good looking bird. i like the banding on the face, looks like warpaint


----------



## candc (Jan 11, 2015)

younger eagle carrying a fish. 7dii 600l


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 11, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> shot one handed as the chickadee swooped past...



That f***ing COOL!


----------



## rpt (Jan 11, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > shot one handed as the chickadee swooped past...
> ...


Fantastic!


----------



## candc (Jan 11, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > shot one handed as the chickadee swooped past...
> ...


+1 that is a beautiful pnoto.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 11, 2015)

Beautiful!
Angelic!
-r



Don Haines said:


> shot one handed as the chickadee swooped past...


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 11, 2015)

Ducks coming in to land on a snowy day....


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi Don. 
Let me guess, you just fed him the seed with the other hand! ;D 
I think your just showing off now,  fantastic shot though, well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> shot one handed as the chickadee swooped past...


----------



## rpt (Jan 12, 2015)

candc said:


> Northbird said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 7D Mark II, F 7.1, ISO 400, 1/2500s
> ...


+1

Excellent shot Northbird.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 13, 2015)

Juvenile red-tailed hawk, taken with the 1D X and 600/4L IS II + 1.4xIII.


----------



## rpt (Jan 13, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Juvenile red-tailed hawk, taken with the 1D X and 600/4L IS II + 1.4xIII.


Good shot neuro!


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Juvenile red-tailed hawk, taken with the 1D X and 600/4L IS II + 1.4xIII.



Nicely done, neuro.


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 13, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Juvenile red-tailed hawk, taken with the 1D X and 600/4L IS II + 1.4xIII.



Lovely shot, Neuro!
Do you know if they're always so pale underneath, or is that a special morph of the Red-tailed?
Asking because our Common Buzzard - Buteo buteo (a close relative of your Red-tail), sometimes show up distinctly whiter than what is common, especially here in the south.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 13, 2015)

candc said:


> younger eagle carrying a fish. 7dii 600l


man, that's cool.
Great shot.


----------



## chauncey (Jan 13, 2015)

GBH liftoff





Egrets on flight









And...a couple of hummers


----------



## mikesgroove44 (Jan 13, 2015)

Snowy on Rye Beach Nh.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 13, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Juvenile red-tailed hawk, taken with the 1D X and 600/4L IS II + 1.4xIII.
> ...



Thanks all!

That's a pretty common appearance for the juvenile red tails in the Northeast. The adults are darker underneath, have a dark trailing edge of the wing, and of course a red tail.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 13, 2015)

mikesgroove44 said:


> Snowy on Rye Beach Nh.



Great capture!


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2015)

mikesgroove44 said:


> Snowy on Rye Beach Nh.



Very nice shot, Michael.


----------



## rpt (Jan 13, 2015)

chauncey said:


> GBH liftoff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at the pics I figured it was you! Long time man! Where the beep were you?

Great pictures as always.


----------



## rpt (Jan 13, 2015)

Click said:


> mikesgroove44 said:
> 
> 
> > Snowy on Rye Beach Nh.
> ...


+1

Great shot!


----------



## Jane (Jan 13, 2015)

rpt said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > mikesgroove44 said:
> ...



Amazing capture!


----------



## Jane (Jan 13, 2015)

Great shots, chauncey, I especially like the synchronized GBH take off!


----------



## chauncey (Jan 13, 2015)

> Looking at the pics I figured it was you! Long time man! Where the beep were you? ...Great pictures as always.





> Great shots, chauncey, I especially like the synchronized GBH take off!


Thanks guys for the kudos...alas, age is catching up to me and I have turned my attention to studio work.


----------



## jmeyer (Jan 14, 2015)

Red-tailed Hawk (immature) at Bong SRA shot with 50D and 400/5.6


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2015)

Very nice shot, Jeremy.

Welcome to cr


----------



## Northbird (Jan 14, 2015)

Love those Short-eared owls, so photogenic. 




Short-eared owl (Asio flammeus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2015)

Awesome. Well done Tony.


----------



## jrda2 (Jan 14, 2015)

Tony- love the owl in flight shot


----------



## Dixiekurtz (Jan 14, 2015)

First post. Be gentle.


----------



## Jane (Jan 14, 2015)

Northbird/Tony - that's impressive!


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 14, 2015)

Dixiekurtz said:


> First post. Be gentle.


Great capture. Welcome to CR


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 14, 2015)

Northbird said:


> Love those Short-eared owls, so photogenic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful subject and capture!


----------



## candyman (Jan 14, 2015)

Dixiekurtz said:


> First post. Be gentle.



Great photo!
Though I miss the full size of the wings.


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2015)

Dixiekurtz said:


> First post. Be gentle.



Great picture. Welcome to cr


----------



## leichenmuehle (Jan 17, 2015)

Done with 7D Mark I and cheapo 70-200mm 4.0 L non IS.




upon a new horizon by leichenmuehle, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2015)

leichenmuehle said:


> Done with 7D Mark I and cheapo 70-200mm 4.0 L non IS.




Very nice. Well done.


----------



## pward (Jan 17, 2015)

Pelican in Central Arkansas. Canon 1d4 400 2.8 w/ 2x converter.


----------



## scyrene (Jan 17, 2015)

What luck - this stonechat took off as I was photographing it  1000mm f/10.


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 17, 2015)

leichenmuehle said:


> Done with 7D Mark I and cheapo 70-200mm 4.0 L non IS.
> ...
> upon a new horizon by leichenmuehle, on Flickr



Well done!
I have one exactly like this taken with my 70-200/4L IS, and I kind of know how close the Red kite must have been when you shot yours. One can feel how the bird is staring back at you.


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 17, 2015)

scyrene said:


> What luck - this stonechat took off as I was photographing it  1000mm f/10.



Lovely, Scyrene!
It's always good when the birds cooperate and move in sync with the shutter.


----------



## jrda2 (Jan 17, 2015)

Great Blue Heron Take Off
Canon 5D III at 300mm, cropped


----------



## jrda2 (Jan 17, 2015)

Found an old barn this week where hundreds of ducks were hanging out after a big snow storm. After a couple days, the farmer plugged the barn opening you see in the picture with a mound of snow. I can't blame him for not wanting 5 inches of duck poop on his barn floor  The second image was made near the barn. I like the simplicity of the winter covered field against the overcast sky at sunset.


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 17, 2015)

jrda2 said:


> Great Blue Heron Take Off
> Canon 5D III at 300mm, cropped



Haha That is anything but a graceful take off.

Baking in a comment on the flying double ducks: Clean, simple and beautiful, James!


----------



## CaptainZero (Jan 18, 2015)

Not in flight, but close.


----------



## jrda2 (Jan 18, 2015)

[/quote]

Haha That is anything but a graceful take off.

Baking in a comment on the flying double ducks: Clean, simple and beautiful, James!
[/quote]

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Cog (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## candyman (Jan 18, 2015)

Cog said:


>



Also very nice!


----------



## scyrene (Jan 18, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > What luck - this stonechat took off as I was photographing it  1000mm f/10.
> ...



Thanks! Yes, it's all too rare


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2015)

Very nice, Cog. Well done.


----------



## knoxone (Jan 19, 2015)

a couple hundred of the thousand geese and ducks at this community pond


----------



## Cheweyhead (Jan 19, 2015)

Albatross - Galapagos Islands, Ecuador


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2015)

Cheweyhead said:


> Albatross - Galapagos Islands, Ecuador




Nice shot. Welcome to cr


----------



## djrocks66 (Jan 21, 2015)

A few from me 7DII



Snowy Owl by djrocks66, on Flickr



Great Blue Heron by djrocks66, on Flickr



Great Blue Heron by djrocks66, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Jan 21, 2015)

djrocks66 said:


> A few from me 7DII
> Great Blue Heron by djrocks66, on Flickr




Great shots!


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2015)

djrocks66 said:


> A few from me 7DII



Beautiful shots. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## mycanonphotos (Jan 21, 2015)

With the 5D3, 70-200 IS II at f2.8


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2015)

Great shots Jason. 8) I especially like the 2nd picture.


----------



## tjlawler (Jan 24, 2015)

A quick post from the road. Photo transferred to iPad and edited via Snapseed. A Rough-legged Hawk.


----------



## mycanonphotos (Jan 24, 2015)

Click said:


> Great shots Jason. 8) I especially like the 2nd picture.



Much thanks Click!..I crept up on this guy only having my 70-200 with me...leaving my 100-400 back at camp..was lucky enough to get just close enough for a few quick snaps


----------



## rtanveerahmed (Jan 24, 2015)

7DM2+400mm 5.6


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice first post. Welcome to cr


----------



## reacher2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Great Horned Owl. All taken with 5DMkIII and EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM lens. The first one at 1/2000, f/2.8, ISO 640, 200 mm. The 2nd one: 1/2000, f/2.8, ISO 1250, 200 mm, and the 3rd one: 1/2000, f/2.8, ISO 800, 200 mm.


----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2015)

reacher2 said:


> Great Horned Owl. All taken with 5DMkIII and EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM lens. The first one at 1/2000, f/2.8, ISO 640, 200 mm. The 2nd one: 1/2000, f/2.8, ISO 1250, 200 mm, and the 3rd one: 1/2000, f/2.8, ISO 800, 200 mm.



I really like the first picture.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 27, 2015)

reacher2 said:


> Great Horned Owl. All taken with 5DMkIII and EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM lens. The first one at 1/2000, f/2.8, ISO 640, 200 mm. The 2nd one: 1/2000, f/2.8, ISO 1250, 200 mm, and the 3rd one: 1/2000, f/2.8, ISO 800, 200 mm.



How did you get so close to take those shots at 200mm? I need a lesson.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 27, 2015)

Haven't been posting here because, ah, um, well, I only have a 6D and furthermore I'm not (yet) very good at all with quick aim and shoot and all that. But with January boredom setting in, I started playing with chickadee captures, kind of in flight but more like landing shots and here's one that is cute.

Jack


----------



## 2n10 (Jan 27, 2015)

1/1000, f/8, ISO 500, 400mm


----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2015)

Nicely done, 2n10.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, this will be my first post. I mostly photograph birds because I am getting too old and hideous to attract many willing models of the female persuasion to photograph. Hiding behind a blind works out well for myself as well as for the birds.

I am a rank beginner who has taken snap shots for most of my life. Nothing wrong with that. But for the last year or so I've tried to make this a serious hobby. My subject matter is very limited as is the time I can take to practice. I'm an old truck driver that works 70+ hours a week. Most of my photos are taken in truck stop parking lots or the close surrounding area.

I observed this Black Phoebe for the better part of an hour flying back and forth between this roost and another. Now, I've had a lot of trouble getting pictures as sharp as I like them to be. I'm not as steady as I'd like to be, so I tried out a new strategy for this bird.

The bird's approach and landing on this hydrant was very consistent. What I did was:

1. Set up a Canon 600EX-RT to the left of my intended frame, and another Canon 600EX-RT to the right of my intended frame. Both flashes were in high speed synch mode as these photos were shot at 1/4000th of a second, with an aperture of f/5.6 and ISO 1600.

2. Mounted my Canon 70D with the attached Canon EF 400mm f/5.6L and Canon ST-E3-R3 on my tripod in front of my truck.

3. I placed a Magic Marker atop the hydrant and manually focused on the label in live view (zoomed in) to make sure my bird would be in focus as he landed. Once in focus I removed the Magic Marker and switched off live view.

4. I returned to the cab of my Freightliner (which acted as a very comfortable blind) and got out a third Canon 600EX-RT and set it to act as my remote trigger... a feature I had just discovered and am now in love with.

5. I took photos of the bird... trying to time his landing and finally got it right, though my framing is a little off on the landing.

Believe it or not, the flashes going off while the bird traveled back and forth did not bother him at all. This is just a little bird, but this is a huge accomplishment for me, as I do not get to practice much at all. I am very happy with the results. For some reason the photos look much better if you click on them. The colors are off in the forum thread... at least on my end. Great to meet all of you!

Taken with a Canon 70D, Canon EF 400mm f/5.6L, Canon 600EX-RT x3, Canon ST-E3-RT


----------



## Click (Jan 28, 2015)

Very nice first post, CanonFanBoy. Welcome to cr


----------



## 2n10 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks Click. Great shots CanonFanBoy.


----------



## ERHP (Jan 29, 2015)

Every year we have these wintering visitors hang out in the same spot, in the fields to the southwest of Ramona, CA. These Mountain Bluebirds rarely seem to interact with the resident Western Bluebirds, even though you can find them on opposite sides of the same hill.


----------



## rpt (Jan 29, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Every year we have these wintering visitors hang out in the same spot, in the fields to the southwest of Ramona, CA. These Mountain Bluebirds rarely seem to interact with the resident Western Bluebirds, even though you can find them on opposite sides of the same hill.


Ooooo! Nice!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 29, 2015)

ERHP, we now seldom even get them (any bluebirds) on a post let alone opportunities to try flight shots. That is really nice.

A side note here. Sometimes a few waterbirds end up in some Alberta oil producers pond and all the well meaning environmentalists raise a huge cry, it can be 5 birds and it's on the news. Recently, I read that pet cats are killing multiple millions of birds in N A and represent a threat to some populations. Not news worthy, of course!  I'm all for protecting our environment but sometimes I think the birds have more brains than the people.

Jack


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 29, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice first post, CanonFanBoy. Welcome to cr


Thanks Click!


----------



## Cog (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2015)

Great shot Cog.


----------



## Cog (Jan 30, 2015)

Click said:


> Great shot Cog.


Thank you.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 31, 2015)

Cog - great shot! Shows what the good old 400/5.6 can do!


----------



## mehaue (Jan 31, 2015)

After reading in this forum for over two years as a guest, I now finally managed to register myself here  My first post here, I hope you guys like the picture



Anna&#x27;s hummingbird (Calypte anna) on Alcatraz Island by Martin Hüsser, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2015)

Beautiful shot MartinH ...Welcome to cr


----------



## candyman (Jan 31, 2015)

MartinH said:


> After reading in this forum for over two years as a guest, I now finally managed to register myself here  My first post here, I hope you guys like the picture
> 
> 
> 
> Anna's hummingbird (Calypte anna) on Alcatraz Island by Martin Hüsser, on Flickr




Just wonderful Martin, great capture!
Welcome to CR


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2015)

candyman said:


> MartinH said:
> 
> 
> > After reading in this forum for over two years as a guest, I now finally managed to register myself here  My first post here, I hope you guys like the picture
> ...


----------



## fragilesi (Feb 1, 2015)

Cog, that Cormorant shot is excellent, I keep trying to get decent shots of them but can't get close enough to the beggars locally!


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice first post. Welcome to cr


----------



## Sabaki (Feb 1, 2015)

Testing my 3rd 7Dii body


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> Testing my 3rd 7Dii body




Very nice capture. Well done.


----------



## fragilesi (Feb 1, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> Testing my 3rd 7Dii body



Looks like this one works well


----------



## Sabaki (Feb 1, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > Testing my 3rd 7Dii body
> ...



It looks leagues better than the other two. I'm still trying to figure out the AF system though


----------



## Sabaki (Feb 1, 2015)

7Dii the Third is looking a lot better


----------



## 2n10 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > Sabaki said:
> ...



Congrats. Look into 5DIII and 1DX AF threads as they are similar to the 7D AF.


----------



## 2n10 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> 7Dii the Third is looking a lot better



Very good shot. Bird looks spot on.


----------



## ultrasound (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: BIRD IN FLIGHT ONLY -- share your BIF photos here Common Blackhawk*

5D3 300 mm f2.8 lII 2000s f8 ISO 1600 jpg so I can upload it. Shot raw. Before noise reduction etc.


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice first post. Welcome to cr.


----------



## fragilesi (Feb 2, 2015)

Maybe not the most graceful swan picture in the world


----------



## Alwin (Feb 2, 2015)

One I took last weekend in Buffalo, NY

7Dmk2 with canon 100-400 lens.

Alwin


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi fragilesi. 
Nice shot.
Reminds me of when we had a goose at home, it would often come down the garden when I went in, looking something like that and screaming, honking or however you describe that terrifying noise, he would then realise he knew me, calm down and walk over to get some affection! Bloody good guard animal until the neighbours complained!
As you note, it is not showing the usual grace of a swan, but don't they say swans are calm on top and paddling like mad underneath! 

Nice shot Alwin. 

Cheers, Graham. 



fragilesi said:


> Maybe not the most graceful swan picture in the world


----------



## Northbird (Feb 2, 2015)

7D MK II




Short-eared owl (Asio flammeus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Feb 2, 2015)

Northbird said:


> 7D MK II
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wonderful photo Tony!


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2015)

Northbird said:


> 7D MK II



Awesome. Well done Tony.


----------



## fragilesi (Feb 2, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi fragilesi.
> Nice shot.
> Reminds me of when we had a goose at home, it would often come down the garden when I went in, looking something like that and screaming, honking or however you describe that terrifying noise, he would then realise he knew me, calm down and walk over to get some affection! Bloody good guard animal until the neighbours complained!
> As you note, it is not showing the usual grace of a swan, but don't they say swans are calm on top and paddling like mad underneath!



Thanks, coincidentally (and cutting a long story short) my uncle used to run a village pub. It got broken in to, burglar walked right past his FOUR dogs without a squeak from them. He tried to escape via the back garden and the police found him crouching in terror because he'd blundered into where the geese were kept .

Swans, well wonderful animals, I just wish they flew around a bit more!


----------



## fragilesi (Feb 2, 2015)

Click said:


> Awesome. Well done Tony.



+1!


----------



## DominoDude (Feb 2, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi fragilesi.
> ...



I can only agree with your findings: Sneaking up on a goose is a bloody nightmare in comparison to getting close to an eagle or a falcon.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2015)

candyman said:


> Northbird said:
> 
> 
> > 7D MK II
> ...


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2015)

White Tailed Kite


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2015)

American Coot


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2015)

American Coot


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> White Tailed Kite



Beautiful shot, CanonFanBoy.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2015)

Click said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > White Tailed Kite
> ...



Thanks Click! The backlighting was brutal, but I think maybe the Kites turn away from the sun to hunt just like anyone would... to see.


----------



## kirkcha (Feb 4, 2015)

Morro Bay


----------



## Sparadrap (Feb 4, 2015)

Image was taken after a pair of eagles tried to swipe this guy’s dinner. He took off with his doggie bag and went deep into the trees.

7D2 with 100-400 II


----------



## Michael_P (Feb 4, 2015)

Albatross Encounter - Kaikoura - New Zealand - 7D Mark II + 1.4x + 70-200 2.8 IS II


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2015)

Very nice series, Michael. Welcome to cr.


----------



## Cog (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Click (Feb 7, 2015)

Beautiful shot, Cog. Well done.


----------



## candyman (Feb 7, 2015)

Sparadrap said:


> Image was taken after a pair of eagles tried to swipe this guy’s dinner. He took off with his doggie bag and went deep into the trees.
> 
> 7D2 with 100-400 II




That's a bloody great shot. Well done!


----------



## rpt (Feb 8, 2015)

candyman said:


> Sparadrap said:
> 
> 
> > Image was taken after a pair of eagles tried to swipe this guy’s dinner. He took off with his doggie bag and went deep into the trees.
> ...


+1


----------



## rpt (Feb 8, 2015)

Cog said:


>


Lovely shot Cog


----------



## Mr Bean (Feb 8, 2015)

Gang Gang, female. Spotted a few today. They have been very active. The tricky bit when photographing them is they fly in an erratic flight path, making it difficult to pan. But, when it works, it's fun 

5D3 with 300mm f4L.


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2015)

Very nice shots, Mr Bean.


----------



## Mr Bean (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks Click.


----------



## Cog (Feb 10, 2015)

*Click, rpt*
Thank you!


----------



## rpt (Feb 10, 2015)

Mr Bean said:


> Gang Gang, female. Spotted a few today. They have been very active. The tricky bit when photographing them is they fly in an erratic flight path, making it difficult to pan. But, when it works, it's fun
> 
> 5D3 with 300mm f4L.


Lovely shots. It is very hard for me to get birds this size in flight but I am learning


----------



## Northbird (Feb 10, 2015)

7D MK II. 




Short-eared owl (Asio flammeus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Bean (Feb 10, 2015)

rpt said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > Gang Gang, female. Spotted a few today. They have been very active. The tricky bit when photographing them is they fly in an erratic flight path, making it difficult to pan. But, when it works, it's fun
> ...


Thanks rpt. I had a lot of out of focus shots just to get these two. Thankfully, it's digital


----------



## Mr Bean (Feb 10, 2015)

Northbird said:


> 7D MK II.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, very nice. Great back lighting. You really caught the moment


----------



## candyman (Feb 10, 2015)

Northbird said:


> 7D MK II.



That's a wonderful photo!


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2015)

Northbird said:


> 7D MK II.



Awesome. Well done Northbird.


----------



## Mario (Feb 11, 2015)

Northbird said:


> 7D MK II.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impressive flight shot !

Mario


----------



## namdiemba (Feb 13, 2015)

Here is my image of an Osprey catching fish at the local park. Captured with 7D Mark II and Canon 500mm f4L II.


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2015)

Very nice capture, namdiemba. Welcome to CR


----------



## ERHP (Feb 15, 2015)

Northbird said:


> 7D MK II.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool! That owl does not look happy, lol.


----------



## ERHP (Feb 15, 2015)

Northern Pintail making a final course change prior to landing.


----------



## candyman (Feb 15, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Northern Pintail making a final course change prior to landing.




Wonderful photo. I like the colors too.


----------



## Click (Feb 15, 2015)

Lovely shot ERHP 8)


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 15, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Northern Pintail making a final course change prior to landing.



Perfection! You are quite skilled.


----------



## RayL (Feb 18, 2015)

Drake Canvasback at the Choptank River, Cambridge, Maryland.
7Dii EF100-400mm
f/8 1/1600 iso1000


Canvasback Drake by RayLotier (Been So Busy), on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Feb 18, 2015)

RayL said:


> Drake Canvasback at the Choptank River, Cambridge, Maryland.
> 7Dii EF100-400mm
> f/8 1/1600 iso1000
> 
> ...




Very nice photo!


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2015)

RayL said:


> Drake Canvasback at the Choptank River, Cambridge, Maryland.
> 7Dii EF100-400mm
> f/8 1/1600 iso1000



Well done Ray.


----------



## steven kessel (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi-Tech Phoebe. Certainly not one of my typical images. I saw this Say's Phoebe perched on a metal fence post, decided to photograph it, and it launched at the instant I pressed the shutter. Those upright metal poles are a bit weird, I think, and they add a certain dream-like quality to the image.

Canon 5Diii, 400 DO+1.4X Extender, ISO 500, M setting f6.3 @ 1/2000


----------



## Murilo_mms (Feb 20, 2015)

5D3 + 300mm 4L IS + 2x III


----------



## Click (Feb 20, 2015)

Very nice shot. Well done Murilo_mms.


----------



## Murilo_mms (Feb 20, 2015)

Click, thanks!


5D3 + 300mm 4L IS


----------



## Click (Feb 20, 2015)

...And I really like this one ^^^^


----------



## Murilo_mms (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Click (Feb 21, 2015)

...Another very nice shot Murilo.


----------



## steven kessel (Feb 23, 2015)

It's breeding season for Great Blue Herons down here in southern Arizona, and they are extremely active.

5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 320, M setting, f7.1 @ 1/1000


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice capture, Steven.


----------



## candc (Feb 28, 2015)

Here is a good example of a "reach limited situation" its not as sharp as I would like but the bird was halfway across the Wisconsin river so seeing conditions are an issue. Its a 100% crop with the 7dii and the 600ii. A higher res sensor or a tc may have given better results on this shot but a tc on that setup is a bit much for bif. I really like how gritty the bird looks with one inner eyelid closed.


----------



## candc (Feb 28, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Northern Pintail making a final course change prior to landing.



Beautiful shot of a good looking bird.


----------



## candc (Feb 28, 2015)

RayL said:


> Drake Canvasback at the Choptank River, Cambridge, Maryland.
> 7Dii EF100-400mm
> f/8 1/1600 iso1000
> 
> ...



Excellent.


----------



## Cog (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2015)

Excellent capture, Cog.


----------



## wyldeguy (Feb 28, 2015)

Swan I found on my way to work one day


----------



## TheJock (Feb 28, 2015)

Western Great Eagret shot today at the Ras Al Khor Wildlife Sanctuary in Dubai. We also saw 12 Greater Spotted Eagles soaring together, a first for me seeing this many together!! 
70D + 100-400L
ISO 500 
f13 
1/1000 
TV & +1 av


----------



## Houndog (Mar 2, 2015)

Shot at Cambridge, MD EOS70D 100-400 II, 1/6000 F 6.7 ISO 1000 and cropped


----------



## tonial (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi, in balearic island. Albufera de Mallorca

1d4 300 2.8 is 2xIII
780mm


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2015)

tonial said:


> Hi, in balearic island. Albufera de Mallorca
> 
> 1d4 300 2.8 is 2xIII
> 780mm



Very nice shot, tonial.


----------



## DominoDude (Mar 2, 2015)

tonial said:


> Hi, in balearic island. Albufera de Mallorca
> 
> 1d4 300 2.8 is 2xIII
> 780mm



Great shot, Tonial!
Catching a Kingfisher BIF like that... It's marginally easier (just barely) than getting a lock on a SR-71 in mid-flight.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 2, 2015)

tonial said:


> Hi, in balearic island. Albufera de Mallorca
> 
> 1d4 300 2.8 is 2xIII
> 780mm



Nice shot, particularly if the crop isn't too heavy as that is a fast pan.

But a 300mm + 2xTC is 600mm not 780mm.


----------



## lolo0476 (Mar 2, 2015)

here a little contribution to birds in flight 

Hummingbirds Green Violet-ear shoot in Costa Rica Rio Savegre with Canon EOS 40D and Sigma 100-300 4.0 EX HSM at 137 mm
1/640 F4.5 Iso 400.


updated with more informations


----------



## chrishpetersen (Mar 2, 2015)

*Re: BIRD IN FLIGHT ONLY -- Spring Migration in the Central Flyway*

Long time viewer of this great forum and all of the great posts. First time poster so we'll see how my attempts at attachments to post work out.

The spring migration is in full swing for the snow geese. Flocks of 10,000 and more are now along the Platte River in Nebraska. These photos are from a shoot this past weekend.

You can find more of my photos on 500px at: https://500px.com/chrishpetersen

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2015)

lolo0476 said:


> here a little contribution to birds in flight
> 
> Hummingbirds Green Violet-ear shoot in Costa Rica Rio Savegre with Canon EOS 40D and Sigma 100-300 4.0 EX HSM at 137 mm
> 1/640 F4.5 Iso 400.



Beautiful shot. Nicely done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi privatebydesign. 
Isn't it 780 due to 1.3 crop sensor in 1D4? 

Hi tonial. 
Very nice shot. 

Very nice shots from all too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



privatebydesign said:


> tonial said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, in balearic island. Albufera de Mallorca
> ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 3, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi privatebydesign.
> Isn't it 780 due to 1.3 crop sensor in 1D4?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Hi Valvebounce,

No, not really. The lens focal length is the lens focal length, cropping it doesn't give you a longer focal length.

Imagine this, I take a picture with a FF camera of a bird sitting on a fence in landscape format, the bird takes up around 30% of the image but the framing is really nice and the light is great, it is a really nice environmental portrait of the bird. So back at home editing the days shots I decide that because I used a 5D MkIII I have more than enough pixels to crop the frame to portrait orientation, the bird is now the main point of the image and occupies over 60% of the frame. 

Did I use a 600mm lens? Of course not, I just cropped, well that is all a smaller sensor is doing, it is not capturing as much, it isn't extending anything.


----------



## tonial (Mar 3, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi privatebydesign.
> Isn't it 780 due to 1.3 crop sensor in 1D4?
> 
> Hi tonial.
> ...



Hello, this is.
But if I shot my 1DX distance is 300 x 2 = 600
The Suje this 180mm closer to 1d4, but not crop the image.
300 x 2 = 600 x 1.3 = 780mm.


----------



## TheJock (Mar 3, 2015)

tonial said:


> Hello, this is.
> But if I shot my 1DX distance is 300 x 2 = 600
> The Suje this 180mm closer to 1d4, but not crop the image.
> 300 x 2 = 600 x 1.3 = 780mm.


EXIF data does not mention or include any crop factor, however it does take convertors into consideration; this is why we use the focal length of the lens plus any added convertor. Technically speaking yes the crop factor exists, but is not generally used as part of the calculation.


----------



## fragilesi (Mar 3, 2015)

tonial said:


> Hi, in balearic island. Albufera de Mallorca
> 
> 1d4 300 2.8 is 2xIII
> 780mm



Hat doffed sir! I've only seen one once myself and have nothing but a streak of blue and orange to show for the encounter!


----------



## fragilesi (Mar 3, 2015)

Hope this is okay to post here but I thought the audience of this thread would appreciate this . . .

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-31711446

Anyone got anything similar??? I've never seen anything quite like it.


----------



## DominoDude (Mar 3, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> Hope this is okay to post here but I thought the audience of this thread would appreciate this . . .
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-31711446
> 
> Anyone got anything similar??? I've never seen anything quite like it.



I've seen a Space-shuttle piggybacked on a jumbojet, but when I read that article (in translation on a Swedish nature site) this morning I'd to admit it was the very first time I'd seen a piggybacked weasel on a Woodpecker.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 3, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > Hope this is okay to post here but I thought the audience of this thread would appreciate this . . .
> ...



Didn't see that fragilesi beat me to it


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Jock, PBD. 
Not trying to be contrary, but I have seen it worked that way more often than not here, also just to add some more to the discussion, the 1/ focal length calculation for hand held minimum shutter speed, given no IS to complicate things, and not withstanding some people saying we should be using 1/ twice focal length. 
(for joe average, not some of you guys that hand hold better than a cheap tripod!) 
300mm lens on full frame 1/300s. Correct? 
300mm + 2x converter i.e. 600mm on FF 1/600s 
As above 600mm on 1.6 crop? Equivalent FOV of 960mm are we ok to shoot at 1/600s or are we more likely to have camera shake? 

Edit Also the crop from the camera is a fixed physical fact, and surely exif really does mention the crop, not specifically in any lens calculation but it clearly lists camera make and model which determines crop! 
Also many program's give us crop shooters the option to display lenses in crop or 35mm format, just saying. 

Have a good day chaps. 

Cheers, Graham. 



TheJock said:


> tonial said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, this is.
> ...


----------



## DominoDude (Mar 3, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > fragilesi said:
> ...



Shouldn't be a problem. Good to have multiple sites that links to this story. It's so unique that the petite Swedish site that I found it on was swamped with traffic to the extent that it crashed. BBC & ITV should be better prepared to take on the visitors. People will need to see it for themselves to believe it, or to scrutinize the photos to figure out if they're manipulated in some way.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi fragilesi. 
Thanks for sharing, do you think they reached an agreement not to both die fighting in mid air! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



fragilesi said:


> Hope this is okay to post here but I thought the audience of this thread would appreciate this . . .
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-31711446
> 
> Anyone got anything similar??? I've never seen anything quite like it.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 3, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > DominoDude said:
> ...



This link shows all the frames the guy got off: no manipulation
http://www.itv.com/news/2015-03-02/incredible-image-shows-weasel-flying-on-woodpeckers-back/


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 3, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jock, PBD.
> Not trying to be contrary, but I have seen it worked that way more often than not here, also just to add some more to the discussion, the 1/ focal length calculation for hand held minimum shutter speed, given no IS to complicate things, and not withstanding some people saying we should be using 1/ twice focal length.
> (for joe average, not some of you guys that hand hold better than a cheap tripod!)
> 300mm lens on full frame 1/300s. Correct?
> ...



Not contrary at all, this is how useful discussions are had!

Ok, a lens has a focal length. A lens has an aperture. Both of those intrinsic values are independent of sensor size, indeed they are true even if the lens is not mounted to a camera, like binoculars or a spotting scope.

If we are going to start throwing 'equivalents' out there then one, why, and two, shouldn't we be all inclusive, why just arbitrarily pick focal length?

It is true that on a 1D MkIV a 300mm + 2xTC lens gives you the *field of view* of a 780mm lens on a ff camera, but it doesn't give you the subject magnification of a 780mm lens on a ff camera, nor the dof. It gives you the subject magnification of a 300mm + 2xTC on a FF camera. Few people ever point out the 300mm f2.8 + 2xTC on a 1.3 crop is equivalent to a 780mm f8, why not? Because it isn't relevant, who cares what the equivalent is unless you want to take the same shot from the same place with a different sized sensor. A 300mm f2.8 on a FF camera is exactly the same as a 300mm f2.8 on a crop camera, it is a 300mm f2.8.

Now you ask about shutter speed, and that is a good point. Why, if a 300mm lens is just a 300mm lens on ff or crop would I need to use a faster shutter speed on the crop camera? Because of enlargement, the CoC for a crop camera is smaller because the output size is taken as a constant, if the CoC is smaller then any movement will be enlarged more, hence the need to use a faster shutterspeed. To be sure, if you take two pictures of a scene one with a ff and 300mm and the other with a crop and 300mm and made two prints such that the subjects were the same size on paper in both prints the shutter speeds could be the same, but what we do in real life is make two prints the same size, this means the subjects are bigger in the crop image print so any movement is enlarged more. Nothing to do with focal length, it is all to do with post capture enlargement.


----------



## applecider (Mar 3, 2015)

The woodpecker weasel picture reminds me of the parable of the scorpion and the frog, and how the frog carried the scorpion over the river. Lo and behold later in the article the writer included a picture of a big fat scorpion.

Great picture but inquiring minds want to know what camera and lens were used. I tried to get exif info off several article pictures but failed. Since the photographer copyrighted it I'd assume he has a blog somewhere.

Doing more research.


----------



## DominoDude (Mar 3, 2015)

applecider said:


> The woodpecker weasel picture reminds me of the parable of the scorpion and the frog, and how the frog carried the scorpion over the river. Lo and behold later in the article the writer included a picture of a big fat scorpion.
> 
> Great picture but inquiring minds want to know what camera and lens were used. I tried to get exif info off several article pictures but failed. Since the photographer copyrighted it I'd assume he has a blog somewhere.
> 
> Doing more research.



My memory might be off (I will recheck later and update) but I remember the EXIF said something like: Canon 70D + EF300/2.8L

Edit (after rescuing a pizza from the oven): His photo was taken with body/lens as mentioned above. 1/640s, f/4.5, ISO 100
Also confirmed by Sporgon (look below this post).


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 3, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> applecider said:
> 
> 
> > The woodpecker weasel picture reminds me of the parable of the scorpion and the frog, and how the frog carried the scorpion over the river. Lo and behold later in the article the writer included a picture of a big fat scorpion.
> ...



Yes, 70D, just seen the happy tog on the news.


----------



## DJD (Mar 3, 2015)

RayL said:


> Drake Canvasback at the Choptank River, Cambridge, Maryland.
> 7Dii EF100-400mm
> f/8 1/1600 iso1000
> 
> ...



RayL,
What were your AF settings when you took this picture?

All,
It would be extremely useful for those of us who are just getting started with BIF photography to have the AF setting information as well as the exposure settings given with the great photos you are sharing.

Cheers,
DJD


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi PBD. 
Ok I'm going to quit while you're ahead! ;D
I see where you are coming from, thanks for clarifying. 

Cheers, Graham. 



privatebydesign said:


> Not contrary at all, this is how useful discussions are had!
> 
> Ok, a lens has a focal length. A lens has an aperture. Both of those intrinsic values are independent of sensor size, indeed they are true even if the lens is not mounted to a camera, like binoculars or a spotting scope.
> 
> ...


----------



## sparda79 (Mar 4, 2015)

IMG_5011 by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr

6D + 70-200 II + 2x III


----------



## leichenmuehle (Mar 8, 2015)

european kestrel by leichenmuehle, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi leichenmuehle. 
Beautiful shot, I think he saw you! 

Cheers, Graham. 



leichenmuehle said:


> european kestrel by leichenmuehle, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2015)

leichenmuehle said:


> [/url]european kestrel by leichenmuehle, on Flickr



Very nice shot. Well done leichenmuehle.


----------



## petach (Mar 8, 2015)

Swans at Hanningfield, Essex. 5d mk3/Tamron 150-600



Hanningfield Swan This Morning by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Hanningfield Swans This Morning by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## candc (Mar 10, 2015)

Blacked Capped Chickadee 100% crop, 6d, sigma 120-300, 3 remote speedlights.


----------



## petach (Mar 10, 2015)

candc said:


> Blacked Capped Chickadee 100% crop, 6d, sigma 120-300, 3 remote speedlights.



Lovely capture. Hard (and fast) buggers to catch like this. Need to think AND act super fast.


----------



## petach (Mar 10, 2015)

One from me, 5D mk3 with Tamron 150-600 (ISO1600, 1/2000s f/5.6 300mm) at Wat Tyler park feeders (Basildon, Essex)



Tit - Wat Tyler Country Park by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## petach (Mar 10, 2015)

Rainham RSPB - 

Reed Bunting. 5D mk3 70/300L



RSPB Rainham Marshes, Essex-4.jpg by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

Shovellers



Shovellers -Rainham RSPB by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


Crow



Crow - Rainham RSPB by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

Tits



RSPB Rainham Marshes, Essex-5.jpg by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



RSPB Rainham Marshes, Essex.jpg by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

Some sort of duck?



Rainham RSPB by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

Lapwing



Lapwing in flight, Rainham RSPB by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Rainham Marshes - Lapwing by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## candc (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks, petach 

The crow is especially nice, I know how hard it is to get a good shot of them.


----------



## BradGrove (Mar 10, 2015)

Cattle Egret

Canon EOS 7D MKII
Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS USM @ 400

1/2000 sec @ f/6.3; ISO 200


----------



## BradGrove (Mar 10, 2015)

Night Heron

Canon EOS 7D MKII
Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS USM @ 400mm

1/2000 sec @ f/5.6; ISO 160

Cropped.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 10, 2015)

WOW!
Super shot.
-r




BradGrove said:


> Night Heron
> 
> Canon EOS 7D MKII
> Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS USM
> ...


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2015)

BradGrove said:


> Night Heron
> 
> Canon EOS 7D MKII
> Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS USM
> ...




Great shot. Well done.


----------



## DominoDude (Mar 10, 2015)

BradGrove said:


> Night Heron
> 
> Canon EOS 7D MKII
> Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS USM @ 400mm
> ...



I shot one of these about a year ago, and I wish mine had been half as crisp and detailed as yours, BradGrove. Brilliant work!
Keep 'em coming!


----------



## BradGrove (Mar 11, 2015)

Eastern Great Egret

Canon EOS 7D Mk II
Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS USM @ 400mm

1/1000 sec @ f/7.1; ISO 100


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2015)

Lovely shot, Brad.


----------



## lolo0476 (Mar 12, 2015)

Click said:


> lolo0476 said:
> 
> 
> > here a little contribution to birds in flight
> ...




Thanks a lot Click ;D


----------



## jrista (Mar 14, 2015)

*Cruising Goose Couple*


Duck Lake is a hot spot for migrating and breeding birds in Denver, CO. Primarily a Double Crested Cormorant breeding ground, a wide variety of other waterfowl including ducks, geese, gulls, coots, and others can be found there as well. The geese love to cruise in, loudly anouncing their arrival, and waterski their landings. Makes for some great shots.


*Canon EOS 5D Mark III*
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Handheld


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 14, 2015)

jrista said:


> *Cruising Goose Couple*
> 
> 
> Duck Lake is a hot spot for migrating and breeding birds in Denver, CO. Primarily a Double Crested Cormorant breeding ground, a wide variety of other waterfowl including ducks, geese, gulls, coots, and others can be found there as well. The geese love to cruise in, loudly anouncing their arrival, and waterski their landings. Makes for some great shots.
> ...



Great shot Jon.


----------



## jrista (Mar 14, 2015)

*Flyby*


A Double Crested Cormorant at the nesting site on Duck Lake, City Park, Denver, CO. Cruising at high speed a foot above the water, he's in search of a twig to bring his lady-cormorant for nest repair.


*Canon EOS 5D Mark III*
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Handheld


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2015)

jrista said:


> *Cruising Goose Couple*



Beautiful duo. Nicely done Jon.

I really like your flyby also.


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 14, 2015)

Barrow's Goldeneye

7D and 100-400mm

Very unusual in my area, definitely a lifer. I have been scanning Common Goldeneye flocks for the last 4 years looking for the odd Barrow’s. Finally paid off !


----------



## jhwsfla (Mar 15, 2015)

He flew right by me cropped of course.


----------



## triggermike (Mar 15, 2015)

Mottled Duck . . .


----------



## global pillage (Mar 15, 2015)

Over Hudson River


----------



## khowie (Mar 15, 2015)

Pheasant in rural ND. 5DmkII 400mm f.5.6L


----------



## jrista (Mar 15, 2015)

*Prep for Water Landing*


Goose coming in for the water-ski landing. You can just see the whole works in operation...flaps down...gear down...throttle back....water skids at the ready....splashdown! *HONK HONK HOOONK HONK GAAAAAAA*


*Canon EOS 5D Mark III*
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Handheld


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2015)

Beautiful shot, Jon. 8)


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 15, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, Jon. 8)



+1


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 15, 2015)

khowie said:


> Pheasant in rural ND. 5DmkII 400mm f.5.6L



Nice capture khowie. I like it


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 15, 2015)

CANON 7 + 100-400L

GIPETO


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 15, 2015)

CANON 7 + 100-400 L

AVVOLTOIO GRIFONE


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 15, 2015)

CANON 7 + 100-400L

WHITE GROUSE OF SCOTLAND


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2015)

GP.Masserano said:


> CANON 7 + 100-400L
> 
> GIPETO




Great shot. nicely done.


----------



## Northstar (Mar 16, 2015)

GP.Masserano said:


> CANON 7 + 100-400L
> 
> WHITE GROUSE OF SCOTLAND



GP...Beautiful and interesting looking bird!

I'm curious, how did you get above the grouse? We're you on a bridge or hillside?


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 16, 2015)

Dear Northstar
I was descending from the top of the Cairngorms ( Highland of Scotland, in July) and i heard the cacharacteristic call of the grouse. 
This animal hardly fly if has the chicks that are incapable of flying: when it does, is for to distract attention from the chicks and avert the danger away

(Sorry for my english: is a Babylon translation...)


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 16, 2015)

Dear Click,
The bearded vulture is a vulture very rare and curious and approaches the people up to five or six meters above them. 
In Italy it was reintroduced in the park of the GRAN PARADISO and with a little luck can go above the head this animal with wings of about three meters!


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 16, 2015)

Another shoot in the National Park of GRAN PARADISO (Italy, between Piemonte and Valle d'Aosta)


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 16, 2015)

A male 7 years old
The bearded vulture grows very slowly and complete development in seven years


----------



## DavidGMiles (Mar 17, 2015)

I recently had the massive pleasure of spending a bit of time in the company of some Great Grey Owls in Finland, expertly guided by Petri & Antti of Finnature, I have hundreds of shots to go through, but here is one of the first, (from the last day using my backup camera as my 1DX had failed), a wild Great Grey Owl flies over the glistening snow

Canon 7DII coupled to a Canon EF 200-400 TC L lens, shooting in manual mode - spot metered - ISO 400 - 286 mm focal length - f4 - 1/5000


----------



## chauncey (Mar 17, 2015)

Saw this thing swirling around my incense stick...disappeared rather quickly though.


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2015)

DavidGMiles said:


> I recently had the massive pleasure of spending a bit of time in the company of some Great Grey Owls in Finland, expertly guided by Petri & Antti of Finnature, I have hundreds of shots to go through, but here is one of the first, (from the last day using my backup camera as my 1DX had failed), a wild Great Grey Owl flies over the glistening snow
> 
> Canon 7DII coupled to a Canon EF 200-400 TC L lens, shooting in manual mode - spot metered - ISO 400 - 286 mm focal length - f4 - 1/5000




Beautifil shot, David.


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2015)

chauncey said:


> Saw this thing swirling around my incense stick...disappeared rather quickly though.




Cool 8) Nicely done.


----------



## rpt (Mar 18, 2015)

Click said:


> chauncey said:
> 
> 
> > Saw this thing swirling around my incense stick...disappeared rather quickly though.
> ...


+1

Excellent!


----------



## candc (Mar 18, 2015)

rpt said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > chauncey said:
> ...



+2 smashing


----------



## TheJock (Mar 18, 2015)

GP.Masserano said:


> CANON 7 + 100-400L
> 
> WHITE GROUSE OF SCOTLAND



Hi GP. Masserano

This bird is called the Red Grouse ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_grouse ) and as I know your shot was taken in July then you are correct to say it had chicks and was trying to take your attention away from them. It is also actually in the process of moulting from its winter plumage ( example image https://www.google.ae/search?q=grouse+in+scotland&biw=1680&bih=881&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=WgMJVdW8GM7KOb-XgNgI&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&dpr=1#tbm=isch&q=red+grouse+winter&imgdii=_&imgrc=r3pcy24MR2rb1M%253A%3B3vDijxX_85XbFM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.visualphotos.com%252Fphoto%252F1x2050880%252Fred-grouse-lagopus-lagopus-winter-denali-np-alaska-usa.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.visualphotos.com%252Fimage%252F1x2050880%252Fred_grouse_lagopus_lagopus_winter_denali_np_alaska%3B499%3B356 ), when it is all white to camouflage itself in the snow; to its summer plumage (example image https://www.google.ae/search?biw=1680&bih=881&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=red+grouse+mating+plumage&oq=red+grouse+mating+plumage&gs_l=img.12...98294.108880.4.110200.26.23.0.0.0.0.838.3597.0j1j5-2j3.6.0.msedr...0...1c.1.62.img..23.3.1424.5FP64JftA6Q&bav=on.2,or.&bvm=bv.88198703,d.ZWU&dpr=1&ech=1&psi=twQJVZvVDIPYOISwgKgP.1426654392925.7&ei=8AQJVeeMFYLEOLj7gcAH&emsg=NCSR&noj=1#imgdii=_&imgrc=MkslMpD8I8SlQM%253A%3BM47qLxhCXIecZM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ianshortphotography.co.uk%252Farticles%252Fthe-glen%252Fphotos%252F8-Autumn-Red-Grouse.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ianshortphotography.co.uk%252Farticles%252Fthe-glen.html%3B680%3B411 ) where it is all speckled brown coloured with a red eyebrow. 
I love your photos and seeing some birds from my home country was really nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## SevenDUser (Mar 18, 2015)

Can someone ID this bird ? Canon 7D mkII with 400mm f5.6L


----------



## rpt (Mar 19, 2015)

SevenDUser said:


> Can someone ID this bird ? Canon 7D mkII with 400mm f5.6L


Oystercatcher?
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oystercatcher


----------



## fragilesi (Mar 19, 2015)

rpt said:


> SevenDUser said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone ID this bird ? Canon 7D mkII with 400mm f5.6L
> ...



That would be my guess. One thing I do like about those guys is that while they are fast through the air they at least normally let you know by making a lot of noise as they fly!


----------



## DominoDude (Mar 19, 2015)

SevenDUser said:


> Can someone ID this bird ? Canon 7D mkII with 400mm f5.6L



I agree with Rpt and Fragilesi, it's an Oystercatcher of some sort. If we knew where and when it was shot, we could probably dig a little deeper and get the subspecies also. We can rule out the ssp with a "Black*" in the name and also the Sooty.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 22, 2015)

candc said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



WOW! Love it.


----------



## SevenDUser (Mar 22, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> SevenDUser said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone ID this bird ? Canon 7D mkII with 400mm f5.6L
> ...



Sandy Hook, NJ


----------



## 2n10 (Mar 23, 2015)

Link to mostly full sequence http://johnshackney.prosite.com/274805/6165139/bird-gallery/gray-ghost-vs-gray-ghost-the-marsh-supremacy


----------



## 2n10 (Mar 23, 2015)

Great shots khowie, Jon and GP Masserano.

Fantastic work chauncey.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 25, 2015)

I have not done much BIF, but got some today at the Arizona Sonora Desert Museum on the outskirts of Tucson (where I live). They do a nice raptor free flight demonstration over open desert. This is a ferruginous hawk.


----------



## Click (Mar 25, 2015)

Great shot, MrFotoFool. Well done.


----------



## DominoDude (Mar 25, 2015)

SevenDUser said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > SevenDUser said:
> ...



Okidokey. Then my primary guess would be that it's an American oystercatcher - _Haematopus palliatus_.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_oystercatcher


----------



## Chisox2335 (Mar 28, 2015)

Couple shots from last Sunday. Saved off my facebook onto my iPad to upload hopefully the resolution is decent. 

Bald eagle and red tailed hawk

Both with a canon 70D


----------



## Click (Mar 28, 2015)

Great shots Chisox2335.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Mar 28, 2015)

Click said:


> Great shots Chisox2335.



Thank you!


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 29, 2015)

Testing out my 100-400 mrk II, not bad.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 30, 2015)

Just spent a week in Cyprus photographing birds. I was shlepping the 5dIII + 2xTC + 300/2.8 and my wife the 7DII + 100-400 II. She knows absolutely nothing about photography and just uses my setting C1-C3 and back-button focusses. The only time it went wrong when she (initials MF) saw the MF-AF switch (I am AF) and wondered why it wouldn't focus when she switched to herself. Still, she really saved the day when we found some flamingos flying and I locked down with a "card full". She took the the two of the pairs in flight and I did the massed flight and the three head on.


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2015)

Very nice series Alan. I really like the last picture. Well done.


----------



## justawriter (Mar 30, 2015)

Caught an image worth sharing, even if it is just a rat with wings, more hovering than "in flight". Ring billed gull, Harmony Lake, ND, USA, Canon 7D, Tamron 150-600, 1/640, f/10.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 31, 2015)

Shooting at the James river again, yesterday.
5D3 300-f/2.8.
Not too many bald eagles but lots of ospreys feeding on the river.
-r


----------



## AlanF (Mar 31, 2015)

Lesser kestrels. These birds are tiny raptors, smaller than pigeons


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 1, 2015)

lion rock said:


> Shooting at the James river again, yesterday.
> 5D3 300-f/2.8.
> Not too many bald eagles but lots of ospreys feeding on the river.
> -r



Very nice lion rock


----------



## lion rock (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks Dylan,
All the photos are cropped to about 50%. It was an overcast day with temp of about 40 or so.
I borrowed the lens and it was sweet, focused very rapidly, great detail and "bright" while trying to track the birds. My friends 100-400mm-II was not so good compared the the 300mm. Best of all, I hand held the camera/lens all morning long without feeling it's weight. I went on the same trip last February a year ago with the then new 200-400 Canon lens rented, and was totally unable to hold it for more than a few minutes, simply too heavy.
Thanks for looking at the photos.
-r




Dylan777 said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Shooting at the James river again, yesterday.
> ...


----------



## Al Chemist (Apr 1, 2015)

Red Tail Hawk quite unhappy with me taking pictures of the babies.
I like the reelection of this Seagull in flight.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 1, 2015)

Lovely bird just after take off...


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Lovely bird just after take off...



LOL ;D Very nice looking "bird". Well done Pookie.


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 1, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Lovely bird just after take off...



There are two kinds of birds that I enjoy. Now both sorts are covered in this thread.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Apr 5, 2015)

This is a bird in flight. Actually, this is the bird when his/her flight abruptly ended with a face plant into my front room window! Don't worry, it survived! ;D


----------



## Northstar (Apr 5, 2015)

5d3 with 300 2.8 and 1.4x
cropped
Bald Eagle soaring!


----------



## jhwsfla (Apr 6, 2015)

This morning


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2015)

jhwsfla said:


> This morning



Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## Camera nut (Apr 6, 2015)

Caught this eagle coming back to a tree to eat the fish he caught


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2015)

Camera nut said:


> Caught this eagle coming back to a tree to eat the fish he caught




Great shot... Welcome to CR.


----------



## Camera nut (Apr 6, 2015)

I took this early morning. Didn't realize until I got home that I caught the water reflection and the shadow on shore


----------



## sedwards (Apr 6, 2015)

IMG_4074 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 6, 2015)

Camera nut said:


> I took this early morning. Didn't realize until I got home that I caught the water reflection and the shadow on shore



Very cool! 8)


----------



## sedwards (Apr 7, 2015)

70d 400 f5.6 + 1.4II extender with taped pins for autofocus
f11 ,1/1500 , iso 400


IMG_4010 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Chisox2335 (Apr 7, 2015)

Osprey with a 70D 500 mkii one with a 1.4x TC one without. Both hand held


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2015)

Chisox2335 said:


> Osprey with a 70D 500 mkii one with a 1.4x TC one without. Both hand held




Beautiful shots. Well done.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Apr 7, 2015)

Click said:


> Chisox2335 said:
> 
> 
> > Osprey with a 70D 500 mkii one with a 1.4x TC one without. Both hand held
> ...



Thank you Click. It looks like I missed the first half of lunch


----------



## sedwards (Apr 8, 2015)

walking on water

70d 400 f5.6 + 1.4II
f9 1/1000 iso 800



IMG_4744 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## spandau (Apr 9, 2015)

Two predators and only one survivor. Red Tail Hawk prevails over Diamond Back Rattlesnake. Caught this back on April 2, 2015 with my 70D and 400mm F5.6L.


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2015)

Great shot, Spandau. 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 9, 2015)

Click said:


> Great shot, Spandau. 8)


+1...hurray for the hawk! ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Too many great shots to mention, but I thought it about time that I thank you all again for sharing, it is always good to see such great shots, it provides a point to aim for, now if only I had the light, the gear and the ability! ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## arbitrage (Apr 10, 2015)

A few recent BIF....


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2015)

arbitrage said:


> A few recent BIF....




Beautiful series. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## sedwards (Apr 10, 2015)

turkey vulture


IMG_4574 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 10, 2015)

Click said:


> arbitrage said:
> 
> 
> > A few recent BIF....
> ...



+1


----------



## ERHP (Apr 10, 2015)

spandau said:


> Two predators and only one survivor. Red Tail Hawk prevails over Diamond Back Rattlesnake. Caught this back on April 2, 2015 with my 70D and 400mm F5.6L.



Really Cool shot!


----------



## Chisox2335 (Apr 10, 2015)

arbitrage said:


> A few recent BIF....



That's a pretty big stick consering how big that eagle would be.


----------



## Al Chemist (Apr 11, 2015)

Tasty dinner for the kids!


----------



## dolina (Apr 11, 2015)

Night heron (Nycticorax nycticorax by alabang, on Flickr

The black-crowned night heron (Nycticorax nycticorax), commonly abbreviated to just night heron in Eurasia, is a medium-sized heron found throughout a large part of the world, except in the coldest regions and Australasia (where it is replaced by the closely related rufous night heron, with which it has hybridized in the area of contact).

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black-crowned_night_heron

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malanday,_Valenzuela_City


----------



## candyman (Apr 11, 2015)

dolina said:


> Night heron (Nycticorax nycticorax by alabang, on Flickr
> 
> The black-crowned night heron (Nycticorax nycticorax), commonly abbreviated to just night heron in Eurasia, is a medium-sized heron found throughout a large part of the world, except in the coldest regions and Australasia (where it is replaced by the closely related rufous night heron, with which it has hybridized in the area of contact).
> 
> ...




Great photo Paolo!


Is that an airplane contrail behind it's head?


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2015)

Very nice shot Paolo. Well done.


----------



## rpt (Apr 11, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice shot Paolo. Well done.


+1

As always.


----------



## GP.Masserano (Apr 11, 2015)

candyman said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > Night heron (Nycticorax nycticorax by alabang, on Flickr
> ...





The Black-crowned Night Heron in summer dress has this magnificent feathers on the head


----------



## candyman (Apr 11, 2015)

GP.Masserano said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > dolina said:
> ...



Ok. Thanks.
btw, nice photo.


----------



## Cog (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## sedwards (Apr 12, 2015)

I should have used a lower iso for less noise , but i was trying to get a shot of a vulture on the ground in the shadows when i saw this guy overhead and didnt have time to change any settings. this was with a brand new 7d II that i just picked up yesterday.

7DII , 400 f5.6 , f7.1 , 1/5000 , iso 800



0V8A9996 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2015)

sedwards said:


> I should have used a lower iso for less noise , but i was trying to get a shot of a vulture on the ground in the shadows when i saw this guy overhead and didnt have time to change any settings. this was with a brand new 7d II that i just picked up yesterday.
> 
> 7DII , 400 f5.6 , f7.1 , 1/5000 , iso 800



That's a very nice shot, Stuart.


----------



## bjd (Apr 12, 2015)

Robin coming in to land.



Robin landing by bloedmann999, on Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## SevenDUser (Apr 12, 2015)

7D Mark II w/ 400mm f5.6L


----------



## sedwards (Apr 13, 2015)

7D II 400mm - f5.6 - 1/2000 - iso 400



0V8A0257 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 13, 2015)

Tree Swallow, 7DII and 100-400II.


----------



## rpt (Apr 13, 2015)

2n10 said:


> Tree Swallow, 7DII and 100-400II.


Wow! That is a hard shot to get.


----------



## Joey (Apr 13, 2015)

bjd said:


> Robin coming in to land.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Astounding. How many times did you have to ask the Robin to repeat the manoeuvre before you got the shot?!


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2015)

sedwards said:


> 7D II 400mm - f5.6 - 1/2000 - iso 400



Very nice . Well done Stuart.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 13, 2015)

rpt said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > Tree Swallow, 7DII and 100-400II.
> ...



Very challenging, but rewarding when you succeed. Success was not very high either. I think I had more empty frames than keepers.


----------



## tesign (Apr 13, 2015)

A Pacific swallow(Hirundo tahitica) in a aerodynamic flight form. 7D MK II, EF 300mm MK II.


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2015)

tesign said:


> A Pacific swallow(Hirundo tahitica) in a aerodynamic flight form. 7D MK II, EF 300mm MK II.



It looks like a jet fighter 8) Nicely done tesign.


----------



## rpt (Apr 13, 2015)

Click said:


> tesign said:
> 
> 
> > A Pacific swallow(Hirundo tahitica) in a aerodynamic flight form. 7D MK II, EF 300mm MK II.
> ...


+1


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 14, 2015)

Haven't post any BIF photos lately


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2015)

Very nice series. I especially like the first picture. Well done Dylan.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 14, 2015)

Osprey busy building the nest.

1dx and 300 2.8L with 1.4x 
cropped a little


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2015)

Beautiful shot, Northstar. 8)


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 14, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice series. I especially like the first picture. Well done Dylan.



Thanks Click,

I think this guy wanted to be in the photo with the couple ;D, he was flying low


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 14, 2015)

Love to catch that late afternoon light


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2015)

Lovely light 8)


----------



## Skatol (Apr 14, 2015)

Haven't posted in a while. Some shots from Bombay Hook, DE, USA. Spring has finally arrived!!!


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2015)

Skatol said:


> Haven't posted in a while. Some shots from Bombay Hook, DE, USA. Spring has finally arrived!!!



I really like the first picture. Well done Skatol.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 14, 2015)

I've just realized I've not poster to this page in a while...lol:




Canon 5DIII, 400mm f2.8 LIS, the most stable tripod and fludihead I could lay my hands on. 
1/25th sec @ f10 @ Iso 100. Post prod, a little bit of curves and exposure correction and a BnW conversion. All performed in light room.

This is a wild ganet, hovering. Looking for somewhere to land.


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2015)

GMCPhotographics said:


> This is a wild ganet, hovering. Looking for somewhere to land.




Cool shot. 8) Well done .


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 14, 2015)

GMCPhotographics said:


> I've just realized I've not poster to this page in a while...lol:
> Canon 5DIII, 400mm f2.8 LIS, the most stable tripod and fludihead I could lay my hands on.
> 1/25th sec @ f10 @ Iso 100. Post prod, a little bit of curves and exposure correction and a BnW conversion. All performed in light room.
> 
> This is a wild ganet, hovering. Looking for somewhere to land.



I like the motion blur - very nice


----------



## Eldar (Apr 14, 2015)

GMCPhotographics said:


> I've just realized I've not poster to this page in a while...lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great GMC, really stands out from the crowd!


----------



## sedwards (Apr 15, 2015)

sunset robin
7DII ,400 f5.6 + 1.4II
f8 - 1/800 - iso640



sunset robin by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2015)

Very nice, Stuart. Lovely light.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 15, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice, Stuart. Lovely light.



+1


----------



## Camera nut (Apr 15, 2015)

This eagle was flying at the water line when the tip of his wing just grazed the water.


----------



## tesign (Apr 15, 2015)

rpt said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > tesign said:
> ...



Thank you :0)


----------



## tarntyke (Apr 15, 2015)

Red Kite (Milvus milvus) 5D iii 500mm f4 IS 1.4 teleconverter iii 1/1000 f5.6 ISO 100


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 16, 2015)

tarntyke said:


> Red Kite (Milvus milvus) 5D iii 500mm f4 IS 1.4 teleconverter iii 1/1000 f5.6 ISO 100



Good catch tarntyke. Welcome to CR


----------



## SiHoang (Apr 16, 2015)

https://flic.kr/p/rcTtwt


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi GMC. 
Excellent shot, beautiful. 

Cheers, Graham. 




GMCPhotographics said:


> I've just realized I've not poster to this page in a while...lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi Camera nut. 
Lovely catch, we have a lot to learn, if we'd done that there would have been carnage! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Camera nut said:


> This eagle was flying at the water line when the tip of his wing just grazed the water.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
As per usual a whole host of excellent shots, you guys set a very high bar! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2015)

SiHoang said:


> https://flic.kr/p/rcTtwt



Lovely.


----------



## Mr.Click (Apr 16, 2015)

Nice Pice here 



Roter Milan &amp; Bachstelze by hundephotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2015)

Mr.Click said:


> Nice Pice here



Beautiful shot, Mr.Click. Welcome to CR


----------



## Mr.Click (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## spandau (Apr 16, 2015)

Series of BIF, all taken with 400mm F5.6L lens except for Hummingbird (70-200mm F2.8L)
on a 70D Camera.


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2015)

spandau said:


> Series of BIF, all taken with 400mm F5.6L lens except for Hummingbird (70-200mm F2.8L)
> on a 70D Camera.




Beautiful series. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## Skatol (Apr 16, 2015)

Click said:


> Skatol said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't posted in a while. Some shots from Bombay Hook, DE, USA. Spring has finally arrived!!!
> ...


Thanks Click.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 17, 2015)

I think I like 100-400 II


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2015)

Very nice series, Dylan. 8)


----------



## MARSVANDER (Apr 17, 2015)

So many amazing shots of birds in flight from everyone here. Very inspirational and makes me aspire to get better. I don't have many shots of birds in flight, but all the going and attempting is the fun part for me anyway. This is a Black-Necked Stilt I believe. I was lucky to get this shot the first time I took out my Canon 400 f5.6. Love that lens. I bought it through the Canon refurb shop online. It is such a great lens to go out walking and taking shots of birds.

Canon 5D III
400 f5.6
f5.6 at 1/2500 sec
Cropped
Hand Held


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2015)

Lovely B&W. Well done MARSVANDER.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 17, 2015)

MARSVANDER said:


> So many amazing shots of birds in flight from everyone here. Very inspirational and makes me aspire to get better. I don't have many shots of birds in flight, but all the going and attempting is the fun part for me anyway. This is a Black-Necked Stilt I believe. I was lucky to get this shot the first time I took out my Canon 400 f5.6. Love that lens. I bought it through the Canon refurb shop online. It is such a great lens to go out walking and taking shots of birds.
> 
> Canon 5D III
> 400 f5.6
> ...



I like the reflection and how you cropped/framed the shot.

Welcome to CR MARSVANDER


----------



## candyman (Apr 17, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> I think I like 100-400 II




Lovely series Dylan.
I like that lens too!


----------



## Eldar (Apr 17, 2015)

candyman said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I like 100-400 II
> ...


Got the lens, but have not had time to check it out properly yet. Looks very promising though


----------



## candyman (Apr 17, 2015)

Eldar said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...




I am going to let it work tomorrow. Doing some shooting on foxes (first time on foxes)
I am not sure I will find some foxes and how close I can get to them. But I trust this 100-400II


----------



## Birdman70 (Apr 17, 2015)

Seaside Oregon, June 2014





Canon 70D, Canon EF-S 18-55mm IS STM, cropped


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2015)

Birdman70 said:


> Seaside Oregon, June 2014



Very nice shot. I really like the composition. Well done.


----------



## ikirumata (Apr 17, 2015)

Peregrine Falcon by ikirumata, on Flickr




bird by ikirumata, on Flickr

Taken from the deck of a cruise ship (on 2 separate cruises) with a Canon t2i and 70-200 f4L


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2015)

Beautiful shots. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## ikirumata (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks! I see so many good shots here that Im super insecure about posting mine.


----------



## candyman (Apr 17, 2015)

ikirumata said:


> Thanks! I see so many good shots here that Im super insecure about posting mine.


You're not alone


----------



## rpt (Apr 17, 2015)

candyman said:


> ikirumata said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I see so many good shots here that Im super insecure about posting mine.
> ...


So true. I still need to summon up the courage to post my BIF pics on this thread...


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 17, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> MARSVANDER said:
> 
> 
> > So many amazing shots of birds in flight from everyone here. Very inspirational and makes me aspire to get better. I don't have many shots of birds in flight, but all the going and attempting is the fun part for me anyway. This is a Black-Necked Stilt I believe. I was lucky to get this shot the first time I took out my Canon 400 f5.6. Love that lens. I bought it through the Canon refurb shop online. It is such a great lens to go out walking and taking shots of birds.
> ...


+1


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 17, 2015)

ikirumata said:


> Peregrine Falcon by ikirumata, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Sharp.


----------



## ikirumata (Apr 17, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> Very nice. Sharp.



Thanks! I am constantly surprised by the quality of the 70-200 f4L. These shots were shot wide open. In fact, the 70-200 f4L was one of my first lenses and I never realized that most lenses are not sharp wide open. With the price (especially for the non-IS model), the 70-200 f4L is definitely an "L" glass gateway drug!


----------



## sedwards (Apr 17, 2015)

tree swallow 


0V8A1505 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2015)

Very nice shot, Stuart.


----------



## sedwards (Apr 17, 2015)

Osprey getting chased by a blackbird. i was able to get my rangefinder on it before it took off , it was at 287 yards and autofocus still picked it up. 7DII is awsesome !
560mm f8 1/1000 iso 800


0V8A1236 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Constantine (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Constantine (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Constantine (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Constantine (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 18, 2015)

Constantine said:


>



I really like the 2nd shot.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 18, 2015)

sedwards said:


> Osprey getting chased by a blackbird. i was able to get my rangefinder on it before it took off , it was at 287 yards and autofocus still picked it up. 7DII is awsesome !
> 560mm f8 1/1000 iso 800


Great shot. I love this type of BIF photos - take off and landing


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2015)

Very nice shot, Dylan.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 18, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Dylan.



Thanks Click, have a great weekend


----------



## bjd (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi,

does this count too?



So does this count as a &quot;BiF&quot;? by bloedmann999, on Flickr


BIF = Birds in Free-Fall?

:-\


----------



## applecider (Apr 18, 2015)

Wood duck male at crystal springs Portland. 1dx 500ii 1.4ii f7.1 1/000 iso 1250.

And a female a little out of focus


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## laza99 (Apr 19, 2015)

candc said:


> Blacked Capped Chickadee 100% crop, 6d, sigma 120-300, 3 remote speedlights.



This one is unique and so lovely.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 19, 2015)

Prepare for landing on a windy day...





Landed safely...


----------



## arunprasad (Apr 20, 2015)

This is my first post in 'any' photography forum. A month ago I started taking snaps of the wetland birds and since then I am glued to it. I am an amateur photographer and still learning how to take bird photos, crop and do PP. I am truly inspired looking at all those amazing shots shared in this forum and at last got the courage to post mine. I use Canon 1000d with 55-250 mm and most of these shots are taken at f8.


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2015)

arunprasad said:


> This is my first post in 'any' photography forum. A month ago I started taking snaps of the wetland birds and since then I am glued to it. I am an amateur photographer and still learning how to take bird photos, crop and do PP. I am truly inspired looking at all those amazing shots shared in this forum and at last got the courage to post mine. I use Canon 1000d with 55-250 mm and most of these shots are taken at f8.




Nice series. Keep posting.


----------



## ikirumata (Apr 20, 2015)

Great shots! Keep it up!


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 20, 2015)

arunprasad said:


> This is my first post in 'any' photography forum. A month ago I started taking snaps of the wetland birds and since then I am glued to it. I am an amateur photographer and still learning how to take bird photos, crop and do PP. I am truly inspired looking at all those amazing shots shared in this forum and at last got the courage to post mine. I use Canon 1000d with 55-250 mm and most of these shots are taken at f8.



Good capture arunprasad. Welcome to CR 

Keep shooting and keep posting


----------



## rpt (Apr 20, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> arunprasad said:
> 
> 
> > This is my first post in 'any' photography forum. A month ago I started taking snaps of the wetland birds and since then I am glued to it. I am an amateur photographer and still learning how to take bird photos, crop and do PP. I am truly inspired looking at all those amazing shots shared in this forum and at last got the courage to post mine. I use Canon 1000d with 55-250 mm and most of these shots are taken at f8.
> ...


+1

I love the last one.


----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2015)

arunprasad said:


> This is my first post in 'any' photography forum. A month ago I started taking snaps of the wetland birds and since then I am glued to it. I am an amateur photographer and still learning how to take bird photos, crop and do PP. I am truly inspired looking at all those amazing shots shared in this forum and at last got the courage to post mine. I use Canon 1000d with 55-250 mm and most of these shots are taken at f8.




Very nice pictures! Welcome.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 21, 2015)

It was a fight over territory, very powerful to watch. Second photo was missed focus, but decided to keep it.


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> It was a fight over territory, very powerful to watch. Second photo was missed focus, but decided to keep it.



 I really like your series. Especially the second picture. Well done Dylan.


----------



## PaulKennedy (Apr 21, 2015)

Owl, just after takeoff


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 21, 2015)

PaulKennedy said:


> Owl, just after takeoff


Beautiful capture Paul. Welcome to CR


----------



## dolina (Apr 21, 2015)

Black-headed gull (Chroicocephalus ridibundus) by alabang, on Flickr

The black-headed gull (Chroicocephalus ridibundus) is a small gull which breeds in much of Europe and Asia, and also in coastal eastern Canada. Most of the population is migratory, wintering further south, but some birds in the milder westernmost areas of Europe are resident. Some birds will also spend the winter in northeastern North America, where it was formerly known as the common black-headed gull. As is the case with many gulls, it had previously been placed in the genus Larus.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black-headed_gull

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YamaS___a_Park in Japan


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2015)

PaulKennedy said:


> Owl, just after takeoff



Lovely shot. Welcome to CR


----------



## arunprasad (Apr 21, 2015)

Few more from my side.


----------



## candyman (Apr 21, 2015)

PaulKennedy said:


> Owl, just after takeoff


Great timing and nice capture. Well done


----------



## fragilesi (Apr 22, 2015)

Anyone got any decent shots of one of these guys (Tufted duck), finding it difficult to catch them but this one came out okay.


----------



## petach (Apr 22, 2015)

Boring I know, but a flying duck. I was pleased with the sharp image as I have parkinsons tremor. God bless the IS on the canon 100/400L mk2



Hannigfield -Flying Duck by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## petach (Apr 22, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> Anyone got any decent shots of one of these guys (Tufted duck), finding it difficult to catch them but this one came out okay.



Is this one?



Water Skimming - Lake Meadows by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## spandau (Apr 22, 2015)

Red Tail Hawk taken with Canon 400mm F5.6L.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 23, 2015)

arunprasad said:


> Few more from my side.



I like the last photo


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 23, 2015)

petach said:


> Boring I know, but a flying duck. I was pleased with the sharp image as I have parkinsons tremor. God bless the IS on the canon 100/400L mk2



Great timing


----------



## arunprasad (Apr 23, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> arunprasad said:
> 
> 
> > Few more from my side.
> ...



Thanks. I find BIF shots of Pelicans and Painted storks are easy to take, just because of their size. I keep trying to take BIF shots of terns but end up in head ache ... finding very difficult to track with the gear that I have.


----------



## arunprasad (Apr 23, 2015)

Not sharp. But I like this one


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2015)

spandau said:


> Red Tail Hawk taken with Canon 400mm F5.6L.



Beautiful shot. Nicely done.


----------



## fragilesi (Apr 23, 2015)

petach said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got any decent shots of one of these guys (Tufted duck), finding it difficult to catch them but this one came out okay.
> ...



I'm no expert but it sure looks right! Well done, you've obviously got the knack. And ducks boring? NEVER !


----------



## fragilesi (Apr 23, 2015)

arunprasad said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > arunprasad said:
> ...



Terns can be tough, I was lucky enough that there was a local site where you could stand on a small headland which stood between their nests and some of the areas that they used for hunting fish. So, you got some warning as they flew towards you plus when carrying fish they tend to be slightly more predictable in flight I think. There was one which would hunt crabs right in the shallows so would hover just say ten yards where I was standing. 

Sadly last year they seemed to get crowded out by black headed gulls so there were hardly any to be seen. Fingers crossed they will manage a return this year!


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 23, 2015)

arunprasad said:


> Not sharp. But I like this one



awesome, keep shooting arunprasad


----------



## dpc (Apr 23, 2015)

California gulls


----------



## dpc (Apr 23, 2015)

arunprasad said:


> Not sharp. But I like this one



It looks sharp enough to me. Very nice picture. You gotta love pelicans.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 23, 2015)

dpc said:


> California gulls



I like the 1st photo dpc


----------



## ichetov (Apr 23, 2015)

"Fishing" for meat scraps


----------



## khowie (Apr 23, 2015)

Had a chance to shoot with a friend's 1DX.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 23, 2015)

ichetov said:


> "Fishing" for meat scraps



Beautiful capture ichetov


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 23, 2015)

khowie said:


> Had a chance to shoot with a friend's 1DX.



I like the light and water drops. Good timing khowie


----------



## petach (Apr 23, 2015)

Sparrowhawk

I had all the wrong settings as i was just getting prepped. Not the worst shot....but not the best. Was in son in laws garden with the 100-400 at the long end, walked towards rear overlooking fields. The bird shot out from the right about 60 ft in front of me about 5 ft off the ground. i managed the 1 shot by the time i had focussed and panned. Shutter was miserably off the pace for the focal length. Is that a bird he is carrying. Looks like a half eaten pigeon








sparrowhawk (/) by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2015)

ichetov said:


> "Fishing" for meat scraps



Very nice shot.


----------



## Mikeymb (Apr 23, 2015)

This is Mum, not too pleased with me. 5D III and 100-400 II


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 23, 2015)

Mikeymb said:


> This is Mum, not too pleased with me. 5D III and 100-400 II



Awesome shots Mikeymb. Welcome to CR


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2015)

Mikeymb said:


> This is Mum, not too pleased with me. 5D III and 100-400 II




Beautiful series. I especially like the second picture. Well done Mikeymb.


----------



## petach (Apr 24, 2015)

Common or garden Pigeon. A regular in my garden.



Pidgeon Fright Flight by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Apr 24, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Mikeymb said:
> 
> 
> > This is Mum, not too pleased with me. 5D III and 100-400 II
> ...


+1

Look forward to many more.


----------



## khowie (Apr 24, 2015)

5DMkII 400 f/5.6 L


----------



## khowie (Apr 24, 2015)

5DmkII 400 5.6 L


----------



## khowie (Apr 24, 2015)

5DmkII 400 5.6 L


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 24, 2015)

Osprey at Clear lake, CA.



Osprey Landing With Fish IMG_0396 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Osprey at Clear lake, CA.



I really like this shot. Well done.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 24, 2015)

Keith,
Just wonderful!
-r



KeithBreazeal said:


> Osprey at Clear lake, CA.


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2015)

petach said:


> Common or garden Pigeon. A regular in my garden.



Nice shot Peter.


----------



## fragilesi (Apr 24, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Osprey at Clear lake, CA.



Very nice !


----------



## fragilesi (Apr 24, 2015)

Well as we're doing pigeons and the like


----------



## arunprasad (Apr 24, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> Well as we're doing pigeons and the like



Great shot. Amazing colors.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 24, 2015)

khowie said:


> 5DmkII 400 5.6 L


Very nice series khowie 

Last one looks like an UFO


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 24, 2015)

Click said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Osprey at Clear lake, CA.
> ...



+1


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 24, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> Well as we're doing pigeons and the like



I like the looks of fully expanded wings, very nice


----------



## arunprasad (Apr 24, 2015)

Egrets and Spoonbill


----------



## GuyF (Apr 24, 2015)

khowie said:


> 5DmkII 400 5.6 L



I thought this was the forum for birds in flight not military aircraft...that's the new stealth bomber, right?


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2015)

American white pelicans down by the South Saskatchewan River yesterday afternoon.


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 24, 2015)

arunprasad said:


> Egrets and Spoonbill



You are out of control arunprasad ;D 

Very nice series. I really like the 1st photo


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 24, 2015)

dpc said:


> American white pelicans down by the South Saskatchewan River yesterday afternoon.



Awesome series dcp. I really like the 2nd and 3rd photo  

I'm at the office right now...your photos make me want to get the camera, go out and get some birds 8)


----------



## arunprasad (Apr 24, 2015)

dpc said:


>



Nice shot !!

When I first saw that horn thing in the bill, I thought some kind of problem in that one particular bird. After seeing it in all your pics, checked in wiki and learnt that this is the only species in pelican that has that horn on the upper bill and horn is shed after the birds have mated and laid their eggs !!


----------



## arunprasad (Apr 24, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> arunprasad said:
> 
> 
> > Egrets and Spoonbill
> ...



Thanks Dylan777. Happy that you liked it.


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2015)

If I didn't know better I'd think this chap was a bit annoyed with me. ;D 8)


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > American white pelicans down by the South Saskatchewan River yesterday afternoon.
> ...




Thanks! I feel your pain respecting the office. I've been retired for the past three years after spending 40 years in the salt mines (euphemism) and am loving the freedom of taking the camera out whenever and wherever I want. 8)


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2015)

arunprasad said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2015)

Not the best picture, I know. It could be sharper. However, I do like the lines of the pelican.


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2015)

arunprasad said:


> Egrets and Spoonbill



Very nice series. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2015)

Very nice pictures dpc. Well done.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 25, 2015)

dpc said:


>


Good timing dpc


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 25, 2015)

Double Trouble


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 25, 2015)

Fly by


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 25, 2015)

Few seconds before he dives


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 25, 2015)

Take off in a windy day


----------



## arbitrage (Apr 25, 2015)

Here are a few harriers and an eagle raven tandem flight....


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures dpc. Well done.



Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Fly by
> 
> Few seconds before he dives
> 
> Take off in a windy day



Very nice series, Dylan. 8)


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2015)

arbitrage said:


> Here are a few harriers and an eagle raven tandem flight....



Beautiful shots, arbitrage. Nicely done.


----------



## fragilesi (Apr 25, 2015)

dpc said:


> If I didn't know better I'd think this chap was a bit annoyed with me. ;D 8)



I really like this sort of picture, captures the action!


----------



## fragilesi (Apr 25, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Take off in a windy day



Very nice, terns are tough to get just right with such predominant areas of white and black.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 25, 2015)

Great shots everyone.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 25, 2015)

Black-billed Magpie


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2015)

2n10 said:


> Black-billed Magpie




Very nice capture. Well done.


----------



## candyman (Apr 25, 2015)

Click said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-billed Magpie
> ...




Indeed it is. I like it


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 25, 2015)

Click said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-billed Magpie
> ...



+1 Lovely colors


----------



## SevenDUser (Apr 25, 2015)

Canon 7D mkII w. 400mm f5.6L


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 26, 2015)

out of focus


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 26, 2015)

SevenDUser said:


> Canon 7D mkII w. 400mm f5.6L



Great capture SevenDUser


----------



## jrclarke (Apr 27, 2015)

Greater Yellowlegs.


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2015)

jrclarke said:


> Greater Yellowlegs.




Very nice first post. Welcome to CR.


----------



## TheJock (Apr 27, 2015)

2n10 said:


> Black-billed Magpie


A very common bird in the UK, but the stunning iridescence is brilliantly caught in this photo, nice one


----------



## fragilesi (Apr 27, 2015)

Hopefully landing is close enough to "in flight" to qualify for this thread!


----------



## fragilesi (Apr 27, 2015)

TheJock said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-billed Magpie
> ...



Yes, I'm guessing the conditions were perhaps dull as I normally get an effect more like an oily film from them when I've taken one. This shows they do have some real gloss!


----------



## fragilesi (Apr 27, 2015)

The patient angler . . .


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> The patient angler . . .



I really like this one. Well done.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 27, 2015)

Click said:


> jrclarke said:
> 
> 
> > Greater Yellowlegs.
> ...



+1


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 27, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> Hopefully landing is close enough to "in flight" to qualify for this thread!



I like the action


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 27, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> The patient angler . . .


Great capture fragilesi - awesome


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you click, serendipity and candyman.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 27, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> TheJock said:
> 
> 
> > 2n10 said:
> ...


Thank you TheJock, they are quite common in my area also.

fragilesi it was full overcast which lent itself quite nicely to getting the non-oily look. I agree they have an oily look in full sunlight.


----------



## fragilesi (Apr 27, 2015)

2n10 said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > TheJock said:
> ...



Thanks it's not just me then!


----------



## fragilesi (Apr 27, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > The patient angler . . .
> ...



Thanks, though as I explained before he is the perfect model and hovers within a few yards of me (well he used to) so it wasn't so hard to get shots of him. I really hope the terns come back this year. I need to check.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 28, 2015)

Forster's Tern


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2015)

2n10 said:


> Forster's Tern



Very nice shot. Well done 2n10


----------



## NancyP (Apr 28, 2015)

Dylan 777 - it's mating time for the Canada Geese. They are flying somewhere to Do the Deed.  Darn birds are louder at it than the next door neighbors in the apartment block.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 28, 2015)

Click said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > Forster's Tern
> ...



Thank you click.


----------



## EvilZeev228 (Apr 28, 2015)

Ospreys caught in the act! ;D


----------



## TheJock (Apr 28, 2015)

[quote author=EvilZeev228]
Ospreys caught in the act! ;D
[/quote]
Where were these taken mate? looks like a place in Dubai (near me) but just wanted to check!!
Thanks, and great photo's


----------



## rbielefeld (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello all, my first post to the BIF thread. Some great shots here on this thread, I hope I can keep up.


----------



## candyman (Apr 29, 2015)

rbielefeld said:


> Hello all, my first post to the BIF thread. Some great shots here on this thread, I hope I can keep up.


Wow. Stunning photos! love them. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2015)

rbielefeld said:


> Hello all, my first post to the BIF thread. Some great shots here on this thread, I hope I can keep up.



Awesome. Excellent shots. 8)


----------



## fragilesi (Apr 29, 2015)

rbielefeld said:


> Hello all, my first post to the BIF thread. Some great shots here on this thread, I hope I can keep up.



Ah! I see you made it already .

They are seriously good photos!


----------



## rbielefeld (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the comments.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 29, 2015)

rbielefeld said:


> Hello all, my first post to the BIF thread. Some great shots here on this thread, I hope I can keep up.



Excellent shots.


----------



## ERHP (Apr 29, 2015)

Plenty of hummingbirds coming through the nearby mountains. Mainly seeing the Rufous's but occasionally the others stop by. On Sunday, I spent most of the day just observing them in different patches of flowers along a ridge. At times, the battles were epic, with anywhere from two to six of the little guys vying for the same patch of blooms.


----------



## candyman (Apr 29, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Plenty of hummingbirds coming through the nearby mountains. Mainly seeing the Rufous's but occasionally the others stop by. On Sunday, I spent most of the day just observing them in different patches of flowers along a ridge. At times, the battles were epic, with anywhere from two to six of the little guys vying for the same patch of blooms.




Beautiful and sharp too! Love to take a shot of a hummingbird...or at least try


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2015)

Lovely shot, ERHP. Well done.


----------



## Northbird (Apr 29, 2015)

Canon 7D II, 70-200 F2.8 II + 1.4TC. 




Wood Duck ♂ (Aix sponsa) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Apr 29, 2015)

Northbird said:


> Canon 7D II, 70-200 F2.8 II + 1.4TC.




Lovely photo Tony.


----------



## NorbR (Apr 29, 2015)

rbielefeld said:


> Hello all, my first post to the BIF thread. Some great shots here on this thread, I hope I can keep up.



Those are truly excellent shots ! That mid-air snail inspection is really something ...

I also went and checked out your website, which only confirmed this first impression, with many more stunning shots. That kingfisher series on your blog ... my jaw is still on the floor. 

Congrats and thanks for sharing !


----------



## rbielefeld (Apr 29, 2015)

NorbR said:


> rbielefeld said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all, my first post to the BIF thread. Some great shots here on this thread, I hope I can keep up.
> ...



Thanks so much for your humbling comments. I work hard at my bird photography. It is nice to know others see the work as well executed.


----------



## rbielefeld (Apr 29, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Plenty of hummingbirds coming through the nearby mountains. Mainly seeing the Rufous's but occasionally the others stop by. On Sunday, I spent most of the day just observing them in different patches of flowers along a ridge. At times, the battles were epic, with anywhere from two to six of the little guys vying for the same patch of blooms.



Well done. Super sharp on the hummer.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 30, 2015)

NancyP said:


> Dylan 777 - it's mating time for the Canada Geese. They are flying somewhere to Do the Deed.  Darn birds are louder at it than the next door neighbors in the apartment block.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 30, 2015)

rbielefeld said:


> Hello all, my first post to the BIF thread. Some great shots here on this thread, I hope I can keep up.



Welcome to CR rbielefeld 

Amazing shots. Look forward to see more...


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 30, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Plenty of hummingbirds coming through the nearby mountains. Mainly seeing the Rufous's but occasionally the others stop by. On Sunday, I spent most of the day just observing them in different patches of flowers along a ridge. At times, the battles were epic, with anywhere from two to six of the little guys vying for the same patch of blooms.



Wow...awesome


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 30, 2015)

Northbird said:


> Canon 7D II, 70-200 F2.8 II + 1.4TC.



Great capture Northbird , love the colors and flying speed


----------



## rpt (Apr 30, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Northbird said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 7D II, 70-200 F2.8 II + 1.4TC.
> ...


+1

Lovely.


----------



## arunprasad (Apr 30, 2015)

rbielefeld said:


> Hello all, my first post to the BIF thread. Some great shots here on this thread, I hope I can keep up.



Awesome pictures. Keep seeing it again and again. May be in distant future, I can capture birds atleast half as good as you do now, I hope


----------



## arunprasad (Apr 30, 2015)

Stork and Pelican.


----------



## chauncey (Apr 30, 2015)

If you've seen these things take off, they do need a lot of room...kinda clumsy too.


----------



## Northstar (May 1, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Plenty of hummingbirds coming through the nearby mountains. Mainly seeing the Rufous's but occasionally the others stop by. On Sunday, I spent most of the day just observing them in different patches of flowers along a ridge. At times, the battles were epic, with anywhere from two to six of the little guys vying for the same patch of blooms.



Very nice!


----------



## rbielefeld (May 1, 2015)

A couple of snail kite images from near my home in Florida. Cheers, and have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Click (May 1, 2015)

rbielefeld said:


> A couple of snail kite images from near my home in Florida. Cheers, and have a great weekend everyone.



Great shots. I especially like the first picture. Well done.


----------



## candyman (May 1, 2015)

Click said:


> rbielefeld said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of snail kite images from near my home in Florida. Cheers, and have a great weekend everyone.
> ...




+1


----------



## Dylan777 (May 1, 2015)

candyman said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > rbielefeld said:
> ...



+2...awesome


----------



## Ardan (May 1, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



+3 I wish there was wildlife like that near my home!


----------



## Ardan (May 1, 2015)

Common Kingfisher.

They fly fast as an arrow. I needed quite a bit of luck and a lot of patience to get this shot.

5D mkiii + 100-400mm L mki @ 390mm, 1/2000, f/8, ISO1250


----------



## Eldar (May 1, 2015)

Ardan said:


> Common Kingfisher.
> 
> They fly fast as an arrow. I needed quite a bit of luck and a lot of patience to get this shot.
> 
> 5D mkiii + 100-400mm L mki @ 390mm, 1/2000, f/8, ISO1250


Well done!! I believe that is the first time I have seen a Common Kingfisher in full flight.


----------



## sedwards (May 2, 2015)

not very nice pics but this is rare enough i thought it was worth sharing. leucistic redtail hawk


0V8A2291 by sedwards679, on Flickr


0V8A2295 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Faroes (May 2, 2015)

This picture was taken while fishing off the coast of Iceland


----------



## serendipidy (May 2, 2015)

Click said:


> rbielefeld said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all, my first post to the BIF thread. Some great shots here on this thread, I hope I can keep up.
> ...


+1, great work!


----------



## serendipidy (May 2, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Plenty of hummingbirds coming through the nearby mountains. Mainly seeing the Rufous's but occasionally the others stop by. On Sunday, I spent most of the day just observing them in different patches of flowers along a ridge. At times, the battles were epic, with anywhere from two to six of the little guys vying for the same patch of blooms.



Gorgeous photo. 8)
I love hummers, but sadly, there are none here in Hawaii. :'(


----------



## falcnr (May 3, 2015)

Here's an adult male Northern Goshawk. One of the most elusive birds to capture in the wild let alone in the open free from branches and other distractive objects etc.


----------



## falcnr (May 3, 2015)

Winter can be slow for birds in flight images in western Canada as just about any bird with sense has flown south, but thankfully there are always snowy owls and some are more co-operative than others.


----------



## serendipidy (May 3, 2015)

falcnr said:


> Winter can be slow for birds in flight images in western Canada as just about any bird with sense has flown south, but thankfully there are always snowy owls and some are more co-operative than others.


Gorgeous capture. What a beautiful bird.


----------



## candyman (May 3, 2015)

falcnr said:


> Winter can be slow for birds in flight images in western Canada as just about any bird with sense has flown south, but thankfully there are always snowy owls and some are more co-operative than others.




Great catch. Lovely photo


----------



## Click (May 3, 2015)

falcnr said:


> Winter can be slow for birds in flight images in western Canada as just about any bird with sense has flown south, but thankfully there are always snowy owls and some are more co-operative than others.



Awesome. Great shot, falcnr. Well done.


----------



## Eldar (May 3, 2015)

I came across this blue heron today. A rather rare visitor here. The local crow chief didn´t think much of it though and chased him off ...

1DX, 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII extender (handheld)


----------



## serendipidy (May 3, 2015)

Eldar said:


> I came across this blue heron today. A rather rare visitor here. The local crow chief didn´t think much of it though and chased him off ...
> 
> 1DX, 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII extender (handheld)



Really nice capture of the moment.
Handheld...wow..you've been working out ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (May 4, 2015)

falcnr said:


> Winter can be slow for birds in flight images in western Canada as just about any bird with sense has flown south, but thankfully there are always snowy owls and some are more co-operative than others.



Great capture. Both photos are super.

Welcome to CR falcnr


----------



## Dylan777 (May 4, 2015)

Eldar said:


> I came across this blue heron today. A rather rare visitor here. The local crow chief didn´t think much of it though and chased him off ...
> 
> 1DX, 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII extender (handheld)



Good catch Eldar


----------



## Eldar (May 4, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I came across this blue heron today. A rather rare visitor here. The local crow chief didn´t think much of it though and chased him off ...
> ...


Thanks. 
Serendipidy, it's actually more practice than working out. Adopt a proper standing rifle position, with your left elbow tight against your body, breathing is important and then it's not so difficult.


----------



## jrclarke (May 4, 2015)

Mallard drake over Tobico Marsh in Michigan. Little bit different than most pictures here.


----------



## Krob78 (May 4, 2015)

Osprey 
100-400mmL Ver1
1/1600th
f/5.6
ISO 500


----------



## arunprasad (May 4, 2015)

Glossy Ibis


----------



## Click (May 4, 2015)

Krob78 said:


> Osprey
> 100-400mmL Ver1
> 1/1600th
> f/5.6
> ISO 500



Beautiful shot. 8)


----------



## Krob78 (May 5, 2015)

Click said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Osprey
> ...


Thank you Click!


----------



## arunprasad (May 5, 2015)

Flamingos. Not sharp though. But my first attempt with the Tamron 150 - 600mm


----------



## Click (May 5, 2015)

arunprasad said:


> Flamingos. Not sharp though. But my first attempt with the Tamron 150 - 600mm



Nice shot. Well done,arunprasad.


----------



## arunprasad (May 5, 2015)

Thanks Click. Couple more.


----------



## Eldar (May 6, 2015)

Black-headed gull on final (slightly uncontrolled) approach.
1DX, 600mm f4L IS II


----------



## Click (May 6, 2015)

Very nice capture, Eldar. 

How was the landing after that approach?


----------



## Eldar (May 6, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice capture, Eldar.
> 
> How was the landing after that approach?


He eventually found the glide path and avoided a major disaster


----------



## ERHP (May 7, 2015)

Thanks serendipidy, Northstar, candyman, click and rbielefeld!

My weekend was full so I didn't get a chance to really do much shooting but Tuesday evening I left work only an hour late and visited an area in the Tijuana River Valley for the evening light. Had a Costa's hummingbird that only liked the blooms in the shade but I really wanted the juxtaposed colors. 





1/320 : f/6.3 : ISO 2500 1DX 600II w/1.4III


----------



## Click (May 7, 2015)

Another lovely shot, ERHP. 8) Well done.


----------



## serendipidy (May 7, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Thanks serendipidy, Northstar, candyman, click and rbielefeld!
> 
> My weekend was full so I didn't get a chance to really do much shooting but Tuesday evening I left work only an hour late and visited an area in the Tijuana River Valley for the evening light. Had a Costa's hummingbird that only liked the blooms in the shade but I really wanted the juxtaposed colors.
> 
> ...



Gorgeous photo


----------



## NancyP (May 7, 2015)

Eldar, you inspire me to stop merely doing dumbbells and to pick up the keyboard and rent a Big White for a week.


----------



## Eldar (May 7, 2015)

NancyP said:


> Eldar, you inspire me to stop merely doing dumbbells and to pick up the keyboard and rent a Big White for a week.


Thanks Nancy, the nicest thing someone has said to me in a long time


----------



## Eldar (May 7, 2015)

"Buggar off! This spot is mine!"

Black-headed gulls fighting for the same spot.

1DX, 600mm f4L IS II


----------



## Dylan777 (May 7, 2015)

arunprasad said:


> Thanks Click. Couple more.



Title says bird in flight, not birds ;D

Good capture arunprasad


----------



## Dylan777 (May 7, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Black-headed gull on final (slightly uncontrolled) approach.
> 1DX, 600mm f4L IS II



good capture Eldar


----------



## Dylan777 (May 7, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks serendipidy, Northstar, candyman, click and rbielefeld!
> ...



+1


----------



## Dylan777 (May 7, 2015)

Should I change the title to BIRDS


----------



## Dylan777 (May 7, 2015)

Flies into strong wind


----------



## lion rock (May 8, 2015)

Got lucky with this.
The second is a highly cropped of the first.
Shot with 70-200 2.8 II AND 5D3.


----------



## Click (May 8, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Flies into strong wind



Really nice shot, Dylan.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 8, 2015)

Click said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Flies into strong wind
> ...


Thanks Click


----------



## khowie (May 8, 2015)

1DX 400 5.6L in North Dakota


----------



## khowie (May 8, 2015)

1DX 400 5.6L in North Dakota


----------



## arunprasad (May 8, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> arunprasad said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Click. Couple more.
> ...



Right. I forgot. Edited the post.


----------



## PKinDenmark (May 8, 2015)

Just starting on this type of photography. So this post offers lots of useful inspiration. Thank you all.
I put in a few heron-pics. (Ardea cinerea). 
Location: Bagsvaerd Lake north of Copenhagen. 

All Canon 6D, 70-200mm, f/4.0, L IS, ISO 200, @200mm

1: Crossing Lanes, 1/400s, f/7.1 
2: In air, 1/2000, f/5.6, @135mm
3: In air, 1/1250, f/7.1
4: At shore, 1/250, f/7.1


----------



## Click (May 8, 2015)

Arunprasad and PKinDenmark, very nice series guys


----------



## serendipidy (May 8, 2015)

Click said:


> Arunprasad and PKinDenmark, very nice series guys


+1


----------



## fragilesi (May 9, 2015)

Diving Tern . . .


----------



## Eldar (May 9, 2015)

Great blue heron. Fed up with the photographer and turns his back and leaves.

1DX, 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII


----------



## fragilesi (May 9, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Great blue heron. Fed up with the photographer and turns his back and leaves.
> 
> 1DX, 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII



Nice, that's the view I normally see of them too


----------



## falcnr (May 10, 2015)

sulla said:


> a buzzard



Correct ID is a Harris Hawk and it looks like a male. Nice Pic ;o)


----------



## falcnr (May 10, 2015)

This angry wild prairie falcon was captured about 15-20ft from my head travelling very fast (and with deadly intent). Although many of us are capable of tracking such an object through a large telephoto lens, my experience has been getting our cameras focussing algorithms to nail it constantly is the hardest part ... 1DMKIV Canon 500mm F4 hand held, 1/3200 ISO 400, F5.6, Manual.


----------



## falcnr (May 10, 2015)

dpc said:


> 1. Juvenile gull
> 2. Mixed flock of snow geese and speckled bellies rising from prairie pond
> 3. Geese flying past inland grain terminal



Image number 3 ...Curious is this Carsland Grain terminal near Calgary, AB ? ;O)


----------



## Click (May 10, 2015)

falcnr said:


> This angry wild prairie falcon was captured about 15-20ft from my head travelling very fast (and with deadly intent). Although many of us are capable of tracking such an object through a large telephoto lens, my experience has been getting our cameras focussing algorithms to nail it constantly is the hardest part ... 1DMKIV Canon 500mm F4 hand held, 1/3200 ISO 400, F5.6, Manual.



Very nice shot, falcnr.  Well done.


----------



## Ozarker (May 11, 2015)

Yesterday, as the sun was setting, I spotted this little Black-chinned Hummingbird getting a few last sips before tucking in for the night. He was going flower to flower quite frantically. I had my Canon 400mm f/5.6L on the 70D. Obviously it was getting too dark to up the shutter much for this lens. Although the result is not sharp, I think the photo captured the hurried mood. Here in the desert, Hummingbirds have a very hard time staying fueled up.


----------



## serendipidy (May 11, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Yesterday, as the sun was setting, I spotted this little Black-chinned Hummingbird getting a few last sips before tucking in for the night. He was going flower to flower quite frantically. I had my Canon 400mm f/5.6L on the 70D. Obviously it was getting too dark to up the shutter much for this lens. Although the result is not sharp, I think the photo captured the hurried mood. Here in the desert, Hummingbirds have a very hard time staying fueled up.


Beautiful. Love the colors. Well done.


----------



## CaiLeDao (May 11, 2015)

7D Mark II with 400mm F2.8 shot at f4, 1/640, handheld. The hide this was taken from also had the windows locked so this is through glass. (breading season for sand martens).


----------



## Click (May 11, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Yesterday, as the sun was setting, I spotted this little Black-chinned Hummingbird getting a few last sips before tucking in for the night. He was going flower to flower quite frantically. I had my Canon 400mm f/5.6L on the 70D. Obviously it was getting too dark to up the shutter much for this lens. Although the result is not sharp, I think the photo captured the hurried mood. Here in the desert, Hummingbirds have a very hard time staying fueled up.



Lovely shot. Nicely done, Charles.


----------



## thebugs (May 11, 2015)

70D 400mm 5.6 1/1600 iso 250


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2015)

This broad-winged hawk was snacking on the back half of one of the wood frogs to be found in our bottomless frog pond just up the hill from my house. Not a great photo, but an interesting moment.


----------



## Click (May 11, 2015)

thebugs said:


> 70D 400mm 5.6 1/1600 iso 250



First post... Welcome to CR.


----------



## NancyP (May 12, 2015)

What's with the tern?


----------



## arunprasad (May 12, 2015)

thebugs said:


> 70D 400mm 5.6 1/1600 iso 250



Cool shot. Took some time to get the perspective.


----------



## serendipidy (May 12, 2015)

thebugs said:


> 70D 400mm 5.6 1/1600 iso 250



looks like a scene from "Top Gun"


----------



## rbielefeld (May 12, 2015)

From this past weekend. A couple of Roseate spoonbills. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Click (May 12, 2015)

rbielefeld said:


> From this past weekend. A couple of Roseate spoonbills.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Great shots. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## fragilesi (May 12, 2015)

Click said:


> rbielefeld said:
> 
> 
> > From this past weekend. A couple of Roseate spoonbills.
> ...



+1


----------



## fragilesi (May 12, 2015)

thebugs said:


> 70D 400mm 5.6 1/1600 iso 250



Nice work!


----------



## Dylan777 (May 12, 2015)

falcnr said:


> This angry wild prairie falcon was captured about 15-20ft from my head travelling very fast (and with deadly intent). Although many of us are capable of tracking such an object through a large telephoto lens, my experience has been getting our cameras focussing algorithms to nail it constantly is the hardest part ... 1DMKIV Canon 500mm F4 hand held, 1/3200 ISO 400, F5.6, Manual.



I like the look on his/her face


----------



## Dylan777 (May 12, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Yesterday, as the sun was setting, I spotted this little Black-chinned Hummingbird getting a few last sips before tucking in for the night. He was going flower to flower quite frantically. I had my Canon 400mm f/5.6L on the 70D. Obviously it was getting too dark to up the shutter much for this lens. Although the result is not sharp, I think the photo captured the hurried mood. Here in the desert, Hummingbirds have a very hard time staying fueled up.



Very nice capture - love the colors


----------



## Dylan777 (May 12, 2015)

CaiLeDao said:


> 7D Mark II with 400mm F2.8 shot at f4, 1/640, handheld. The hide this was taken from also had the windows locked so this is through glass. (breading season for sand martens).



Good timing


----------



## Dylan777 (May 12, 2015)

thebugs said:


> 70D 400mm 5.6 1/1600 iso 250



Welcome to CR thebugs

Interesting flight


----------



## Dylan777 (May 12, 2015)

rbielefeld said:


> From this past weekend. A couple of Roseate spoonbills.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Awesome shots rbielefeld , love both


----------



## ERHP (May 12, 2015)

falcnr said:


> This angry wild prairie falcon was captured about 15-20ft from my head travelling very fast (and with deadly intent). Although many of us are capable of tracking such an object through a large telephoto lens, my experience has been getting our cameras focussing algorithms to nail it constantly is the hardest part ... 1DMKIV Canon 500mm F4 hand held, 1/3200 ISO 400, F5.6, Manual.



That's pretty awesome!

I've been on a hummingbird kick of late, given four different types frequent the area this time of year. Here is a Costa's coming up for a look-about just before taking off after an intruding Rufous.


----------



## micjun18 (May 12, 2015)

last November, my first trip to USA, Santa Cruz CA, shot with 650D 16-135mm STM, ISO 125, 135mm, F6.3, 1/1000s


----------



## Click (May 12, 2015)

ERHP said:


> I've been on a hummingbird kick of late, given four different types frequent the area this time of year. Here is a Costa's coming up for a look-about just before taking off after an intruding Rufous.




Lovely shot, ERHP 8)


----------



## serendipidy (May 12, 2015)

rbielefeld said:


> From this past weekend. A couple of Roseate spoonbills.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Fantastic photos. Love the color and sharpness. Great job!


----------



## serendipidy (May 12, 2015)

micjun18 said:


> last November, my first trip to USA, Santa Cruz CA, shot with 650D 16-135mm STM, ISO 125, 135mm, F6.3, 1/1000s



Nice BIF photo.
Welcome to CR, micjun18.


----------



## serendipidy (May 12, 2015)

ERHP said:


> falcnr said:
> 
> 
> > This angry wild prairie falcon was captured about 15-20ft from my head travelling very fast (and with deadly intent). Although many of us are capable of tracking such an object through a large telephoto lens, my experience has been getting our cameras focussing algorithms to nail it constantly is the hardest part ... 1DMKIV Canon 500mm F4 hand held, 1/3200 ISO 400, F5.6, Manual.
> ...



Another beauty.


----------



## petach (May 12, 2015)

Pigeon at Lake Meadows cooling in the waters. He was startled and took off like his bum was on fire. 60yr old reflexes obeyed my mental commands.




Pigeon - Lake Meadows by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


----------



## falcnr (May 12, 2015)

rbielefeld said:


> From this past weekend. A couple of Roseate spoonbills.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Stunning Image great DOF. Would be curious for meta data info ;o)
thanks


----------



## Click (May 12, 2015)

petach said:


> Pigeon at Lake Meadows cooling in the waters. He was startled and took off like his bum was on fire. 60yr old reflexes obeyed my mental commands.



Very nice capture. Well done petach.


----------



## scyrene (May 12, 2015)

A rudimentary swift composite - there are dozens of swallows and martins at the local park lake at the moment, and the odd swift too - but photographing them is another matter! 700mm.


----------



## jrista (May 13, 2015)

*Gadwall Banking*

A bunch of Gadwall came through a short while back. The lighting was terrible, but I managed to get a couple shots of some of them in flight. This banking shot came out quite well, with the wings full spread and the light shining through.


----------



## arunprasad (May 13, 2015)

rbielefeld said:


> From this past weekend. A couple of Roseate spoonbills.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Excellent shots. The colors are beautiful. We just have Eurasian spoonbills here. 
I think the way their wings flap when they start flying or landing is somewhat different when compared to Egrets, Pelicans or Storks.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 13, 2015)

jrista said:


> *Gadwall Banking*
> 
> A bunch of Gadwall came through a short while back. The lighting was terrible, but I managed to get a couple shots of some of them in flight. This banking shot came out quite well, with the wings full spread and the light shining through.



I like those fully expanded wings. Good capture Jon


----------



## Dylan777 (May 13, 2015)

ERHP said:


> falcnr said:
> 
> 
> > This angry wild prairie falcon was captured about 15-20ft from my head travelling very fast (and with deadly intent). Although many of us are capable of tracking such an object through a large telephoto lens, my experience has been getting our cameras focussing algorithms to nail it constantly is the hardest part ... 1DMKIV Canon 500mm F4 hand held, 1/3200 ISO 400, F5.6, Manual.
> ...



Awesome, nicely done ERHP


----------



## Dylan777 (May 13, 2015)

micjun18 said:


> last November, my first trip to USA, Santa Cruz CA, shot with 650D 16-135mm STM, ISO 125, 135mm, F6.3, 1/1000s



Welcome to CR micjun18 

It looks like 747 coming for landing


----------



## Dylan777 (May 13, 2015)

petach said:


> Pigeon at Lake Meadows cooling in the waters. He was startled and took off like his bum was on fire. 60yr old reflexes obeyed my mental commands.



Great action. Good timing petach


----------



## wyldeguy (May 13, 2015)

Mute swan started flying across the pond and I had less than a second to start capturing this.


----------



## Click (May 13, 2015)

jrista said:


> *Gadwall Banking*
> 
> A bunch of Gadwall came through a short while back. The lighting was terrible, but I managed to get a couple shots of some of them in flight. This banking shot came out quite well, with the wings full spread and the light shining through.



Nice capture, Jon.


----------



## scyrene (May 13, 2015)

A (meadow?) pipit parachuting (they fly up, then drop down gently, often singing). 700mm.


----------



## petach (May 15, 2015)

The Flying Instructor!



The Flying Instructor by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (May 15, 2015)

petach said:


> The Flying Instructor!



More likes Running Instructor ;D


----------



## petach (May 16, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> petach said:
> 
> 
> > The Flying Instructor!
> ...



Or Drill Sergeant teaching them to Goose Step?


----------



## Click (May 16, 2015)

petach said:


> Or Drill Sergeant teaching them to Goose Step?



;D


Cheers!


----------



## fragilesi (May 17, 2015)

Flexible Tern . . . love watching these guys at work . . .


----------



## fragilesi (May 17, 2015)

Very much against the light hence the processing but I still like the timing of this one.


----------



## fragilesi (May 17, 2015)

petach said:


> The Flying Instructor!



Nice one, it always amazes me how something the size of a Canada Geese going past seems to elicit such indifference from nearby smaller birds.


----------



## fragilesi (May 17, 2015)

thebugs said:


> 70D 400mm 5.6 1/1600 iso 250



What great timing to get that.


----------



## Click (May 17, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> Flexible Tern . . . love watching these guys at work . . .



Great shot, Simon.


----------



## Eldar (May 17, 2015)

A eurasian nuthatch has just finished nest-cleaning. This is shot at 1/3200s, but that was not fast enough. When the beak appears in the opening I start firing at 10 fps. That gives me one frame in the air, before it´s gone. 

I have not used the 7DII much with the long whites and for those who pixle peep, I think you can see that I have pushed noise reduction to as much as I can, before it looks plastic. So to benefit from the extra reach, it is important to have enough light. If not I prefer the 1DX. I admit that my post processing skills sucks though ...

7DII, 600 f4L IS II
1/3200s, f4.0, ISO6400


----------



## Dylan777 (May 17, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> Very much against the light hence the processing but I still like the timing of this one.



I like the action. Nice series Simon


----------



## Dylan777 (May 17, 2015)

Eldar said:


> A eurasian nuthatch has just finished nest-cleaning. This is shot at 1/3200s, but that was not fast enough. When the beak appears in the opening I start firing at 10 fps. That gives me one frame in the air, before it´s gone.
> 
> I have not used the 7DII much with the long whites and for those who pixle peep, I think you can see that I have pushed noise reduction to as much as I can, before it looks plastic. So to benefit from the extra reach, it is important to have enough light. If not I prefer the 1DX. I admit that my post processing skills sucks though ...
> 
> ...



Good catch Eldar.
Not an easy shot to catch from bird size, flying speed to surrounding area.


----------



## fragilesi (May 18, 2015)

Click said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > Flexible Tern . . . love watching these guys at work . . .
> ...



Thanks


----------



## fragilesi (May 18, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > Very much against the light hence the processing but I still like the timing of this one.
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## fragilesi (May 18, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > A eurasian nuthatch has just finished nest-cleaning. This is shot at 1/3200s, but that was not fast enough. When the beak appears in the opening I start firing at 10 fps. That gives me one frame in the air, before it´s gone.
> ...



Totally agreed, the smaller birds are like lightning!


----------



## fragilesi (May 18, 2015)

The less glamorous side of BIF


----------



## Dylan777 (May 18, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> The less glamorous side of BIF



Just another inch to the right would be perfect - Great capture fragilesi


----------



## Click (May 18, 2015)

The two ducks on the first picture are so... funny! ;D Well done fragilesi.


----------



## Mr Bean (May 18, 2015)

Wedge tail eagle, sequence. The light was a little harsh and the distance a bit further than I would have preferred for a 300mm lens.


----------



## fragilesi (May 18, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > The less glamorous side of BIF
> ...



Thanks! And yes I was almost falling over backwards at the time so I'll take what I got


----------



## fragilesi (May 18, 2015)

Click said:


> The two ducks on the first picture are so... funny! ;D Well done fragilesi.



Thanks Cllick, have to admit I love ducks, they can be spectacular like most birds can but sometimes they add a bit of comedy too.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 19, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > fragilesi said:
> ...



I ran into that situation before - tracking the terns. Lucky, my 400mm f2.8 IS II was on the gimbal head


----------



## Mharwood16 (May 19, 2015)

I don't usually do BIFs but this is one of my favorites...


----------



## Gilbo65 (May 19, 2015)

6D, 400mm f/5.6 L non-IS, Low Light, Wild Peregrine - what could possibly go wrong?!

Just to prove the unlikely can happen. In this case my preferred wildlife body was being used by my son for his Duke of Edinburgh Award.

Captured this Peregrine Falcon very early in the morning, presume the first hunt for food. 1/160 sec was the unlikely shutter speed for this panned shot.



Wild Peregrine in flight. First light. 1/160 sec. 400mm by gilbo65, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (May 19, 2015)

Hi Gilbo65. 
Stunning shot, nailed the focus too, with a 6D! ;D Have you cropped for composition, or were you really using a side AF point? Excellent pan technique too! 



Gilbo65 said:


> 6D, 400mm f/5.6 L non-IS, Low Light, Wild Peregrine - what could possibly go wrong?!
> 
> Just to prove the unlikely can happen. In this case my preferred wildlife body was being used by my son for his Duke of Edinburgh Award.
> 
> Captured this Peregrine Falcon very early in the morning, presume the first hunt for food. 1/160 sec was the unlikely shutter speed for this panned shot.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 19, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Too many stunning shots here to comment on all individually, still really enjoying them, thanks to all for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## fragilesi (May 19, 2015)

Gilbo65 said:


> 6D, 400mm f/5.6 L non-IS, Low Light, Wild Peregrine - what could possibly go wrong?!
> 
> Just to prove the unlikely can happen. In this case my preferred wildlife body was being used by my son for his Duke of Edinburgh Award.
> 
> Captured this Peregrine Falcon very early in the morning, presume the first hunt for food. 1/160 sec was the unlikely shutter speed for this panned shot.



Kudos . . . of all the birds to pick you had to pick the fastest!


----------



## fragilesi (May 19, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...






Sadly these days I think I need to be put on a gimbal head more than the camera!


----------



## arunprasad (May 19, 2015)

Duck, Heron and Flamingo


----------



## Click (May 19, 2015)

Very nice series, arunprasad. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## TheJock (May 20, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> The less glamorous side of BIF


LOL ;D those ducks are funny, great capture fragilesi


----------



## fragilesi (May 20, 2015)

TheJock said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > The less glamorous side of BIF
> ...



Thanks, how about these for a flight of grumpy, hardliner ducks? 

And a second picture to show that they can be "cool" too !


----------



## Click (May 20, 2015)

I really like the second picture, Simon. Lovely light.


----------



## Northbird (May 20, 2015)

7D MK II, 600 F4 II. Image shot as the bluebird was preparing to enter nest cavity. 




Western Bluebird (Sialia mexicana) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 20, 2015)

Northbird said:


> 7D MK II, 600 F4 II. Image shot as the bluebird was preparing to enter nest cavity.



Very nice shot, Northbird.


----------



## dpc (May 21, 2015)

Canada goose flying over river dam.


----------



## fragilesi (May 21, 2015)

dpc said:


> Canada goose flying over river dam.



I like that, a good case where you don't need to fill much of the frame with the bird.


----------



## Don Haines (May 21, 2015)

Northbird said:


> 7D MK II, 600 F4 II. Image shot as the bluebird was preparing to enter nest cavity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the colour! Nice shot!


----------



## dpc (May 21, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Canada goose flying over river dam.
> ...



Thanks! When you don't have the right lens for the job, you have to make do.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 21, 2015)

Click said:


> Northbird said:
> 
> 
> > 7D MK II, 600 F4 II. Image shot as the bluebird was preparing to enter nest cavity.
> ...



+1


----------



## Dylan777 (May 21, 2015)

dpc said:


> Canada goose flying over river dam.



Good catch dpc 
I like the background


----------



## Dylan777 (May 21, 2015)

arunprasad said:


> Duck, Heron and Flamingo



I really like 1st photo, good catch arunprasad


----------



## Dylan777 (May 21, 2015)

Click said:


> I really like the second picture, Simon. Lovely light.



+1


----------



## Gilbo65 (May 21, 2015)

Hi Valvebounce, thanks for the comment. I've cropped the shot, but used the (single) centre focal point Canon so generously provided the 6D...




Valvebounce said:


> Hi Gilbo65.
> Stunning shot, nailed the focus too, with a 6D! ;D Have you cropped for composition, or were you really using a side AF point? Excellent pan technique too!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gilbo65 (May 21, 2015)

Thanks Fragilisi, it was very early in the morning so maybe it was yet to get into top gear...



fragilesi said:


> Gilbo65 said:
> 
> 
> > 6D, 400mm f/5.6 L non-IS, Low Light, Wild Peregrine - what could possibly go wrong?!
> ...


----------



## Gilbo65 (May 21, 2015)

Such a good shot. Great colours and just the right amount of motion blur to the subject.



Northbird said:


> 7D MK II, 600 F4 II. Image shot as the bluebird was preparing to enter nest cavity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gilbo65 (May 21, 2015)

Another shot from my morning spent with a wild pair of Peregrines and a 6D. Given the crop, not one for the pixel-peeper, but I rather like the angle..



Wild Peregrine Falcon in flight by gilbo65, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 21, 2015)

Gilbo65 said:


> Another shot from my morning spent with a wild pair of Peregrines and a 6D. Given the crop, not one for the pixel-peeper, but I rather like the angle..



Nice shot, Gilbo65.


----------



## dpc (May 21, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Canada goose flying over river dam.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## serendipidy (May 21, 2015)

Northbird said:


> 7D MK II, 600 F4 II. Image shot as the bluebird was preparing to enter nest cavity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great photo, Tony. Beautiful color and sharp eye focus.


----------



## Eldar (May 21, 2015)

Eurasian Nuthatch, taking off on the next meal search for the squeaking bunch in the nest in the tree trunk.
I had to go to 1/5000s to get his head sharp, but the wing tips are still blurred ...
1DX 600 f4L IS II
1/5000s, f5.6, ISO12800


----------



## serendipidy (May 21, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Eurasian Nuthatch, taking off on the next meal search for the squeaking bunch in the nest in the tree trunk.
> I had to go to 1/5000s to get his head sharp, but the wing tips are still blurred ...
> 1DX 600 f4L IS II
> 1/5000s, f5.6, ISO12800


Fantastic capture, Eldar. Lovely bokeh.


----------



## Click (May 21, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Eurasian Nuthatch, taking off on the next meal search for the squeaking bunch in the nest in the tree trunk.
> I had to go to 1/5000s to get his head sharp, but the wing tips are still blurred ...
> 1DX 600 f4L IS II
> 1/5000s, f5.6, ISO12800



Great shot, Eldar.


----------



## lion rock (May 21, 2015)

One I took recently. 5D3 70-200 2.8II. Cropped.
-r


----------



## Dylan777 (May 21, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Eurasian Nuthatch, taking off on the next meal search for the squeaking bunch in the nest in the tree trunk.
> I had to go to 1/5000s to get his head sharp, but the wing tips are still blurred ...
> 1DX 600 f4L IS II
> 1/5000s, f5.6, ISO12800



Good catch Eldar

Funny how 12000ISO on FF still look better than 6400ISO crop


----------



## scyrene (May 22, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Eurasian Nuthatch, taking off on the next meal search for the squeaking bunch in the nest in the tree trunk.
> I had to go to 1/5000s to get his head sharp, but the wing tips are still blurred ...
> 1DX 600 f4L IS II
> 1/5000s, f5.6, ISO12800



Glorious. Really shows off the jewels in Canon's crown. How many shots did you take to get that?


----------



## Eldar (May 22, 2015)

scyrene said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Eurasian Nuthatch, taking off on the next meal search for the squeaking bunch in the nest in the tree trunk.
> ...


Thanks for your kind words folks.

It takes a bit of patience to get these images and the only way I am able to get them is to do many series. If I had to guess, I´d say a success rate of 1:100 is fairly good.

First you must find the nest. Then you must find a good position. Then you must get into position without scaring off the bird. But the bird moves so fast that AF does not work. So you must position yourself so the birds take off follows the focal plane you have chosen. Then you must wait for the right light and then you can start shooting.

Her are a few not-so-good-shots


----------



## candyman (May 22, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Eurasian Nuthatch, taking off on the next meal search for the squeaking bunch in the nest in the tree trunk.
> I had to go to 1/5000s to get his head sharp, but the wing tips are still blurred ...
> 1DX 600 f4L IS II
> 1/5000s, f5.6, ISO12800




Really great one. I know these Nuthatches are fast. I wasn't able to go to 1/5000. It would jump at too high iso since mostly when I have time to do some bird shooting, it is at cloudy days. :'( 
Love to see this capture.


----------



## scyrene (May 22, 2015)

Eldar said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



Excellent, thanks! 1:100 isn't so bad, considering!


----------



## fragilesi (May 22, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Her are a few not-so-good-shots



I think I'd be delighted with "no-so-good-shots" myself but I'm glad your obviously considerable patience was rewarded!

Simon.


----------



## hufc59 (May 22, 2015)

Puffin At Farne Islands, England


----------



## hufc59 (May 22, 2015)

Geese Flying At Hurworth Burn Near Hartlepool, England


----------



## fragilesi (May 22, 2015)

hufc59 said:


> Puffin At Farne Islands, England



Gorgeous shot, wish we had some of those locally!

(And if hufc stands for what I suspect it might, then congrats on staying up, didn't think you'd make it, and come down to Kenilworth Road next year and say "Hi"  )


----------



## Click (May 22, 2015)

hufc59 said:


> Puffin At Farne Islands, England






hufc59 said:


> Geese Flying At Hurworth Burn Near Hartlepool, England




Great shots, hufc59.


----------



## geonix (May 22, 2015)

Hello all

Here's one flight shot from my recent trip to scotland. 
This is from the Isle of May in the Firth of Forth.


----------



## geonix (May 22, 2015)

And another one from the Highlands.
Aviemore, Rothiemurchus Estate. Unfortunately the osprey came very early and the low light resulted in high ISO.
Shot was taken with a 7D Mark II and the 100-400mm L IS II USM lens.


----------



## Click (May 22, 2015)

geonix said:


> And another one from the Highlands.
> Aviemore, Rothiemurchus Estate. Unfortunelty the Osprey came very early and the low light resulted in high ISO.




Very nice capture. Well done geonix


----------



## Northbird (May 22, 2015)

hufc59 said:


> Puffin At Farne Islands, England



Very nice image.


----------



## dpc (May 23, 2015)

geonix said:


> And another one from the Highlands.
> Aviemore, Rothiemurchus Estate. Unfortunately the osprey came very early and the low light resulted in high ISO.
> Shot was taken with a 7D Mark II and the 100-400mm L IS II USM lens.




Great shot! I love it.


----------



## streestandtheatres (May 23, 2015)

Welcome Swallow, with 7dii and 400 5.6


----------



## candyman (May 23, 2015)

streestandtheatres said:


> Welcome Swallow, with 7dii and 400 5.6




Very nice shot. Nice colors too.
Some great photos on your website.


----------



## streestandtheatres (May 23, 2015)

candyman said:


> streestandtheatres said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Swallow, with 7dii and 400 5.6
> ...


Thanks very much. Here's another.


----------



## scyrene (May 23, 2015)

So here's my bird-flying-from-nest-hole shot! A great spotted woodpecker. 500mm, f/4, 1/2000, ISO 8000 (it's dark in the woods!).


----------



## candyman (May 23, 2015)

scyrene said:


> So here's my bird-flying-from-nest-hole shot! A great spotted woodpecker. 500mm, f/4, 1/2000, ISO 8000 (it's dark in the woods!).


Very nice. 
I am trying to catch him as well in flying mode. But still not a sharp result.


----------



## Eldar (May 23, 2015)

Some very nice images posted lately.

I suppose you´re getting a bit tired of my nuthatches and here is one more  I run an Air Traffic Management company. We supply landing systems, communications and tower systems for airports and ANSPs around the world. Instead of using the regular technical imagery for my presentations, I use birds. So this is an image I´ll use for my take-off slide and it took me about 1.000 12 fps shots to get it 

1DX, 600 f4L IS II
1/5000s, f5.6, ISO8000 (uncropped, so I was pretty close)


----------



## fragilesi (May 24, 2015)

geonix said:


> And another one from the Highlands.
> Aviemore, Rothiemurchus Estate. Unfortunately the osprey came very early and the low light resulted in high ISO.
> Shot was taken with a 7D Mark II and the 100-400mm L IS II USM lens.



Both shots are very nice but this one I really like. Great low angle and timing.


----------



## fragilesi (May 24, 2015)

streestandtheatres said:


> Thanks very much. Here's another.



Must admit having floundered about a couple of times trying to get these small birds my eyes have genuinely been opened to new possibilities with these. My mind is boggling slightly with how it's been done (I thought I was doing well getting terns!) but clearly there is a challenge here


----------



## lw (May 24, 2015)

Red Kites are more and more common in the UK now.

Windsor Great Park



70D-8020 by lozwilkes, on Flickr



70D-8031 by lozwilkes, on Flickr

Brecon Beacons



untitled-5758 by lozwilkes, on Flickr

Most days over our house in the Thames Valley



red kite-4 by lozwilkes, on Flickr

Even tempted into our back garden - must work harder on my technique...


----------



## Click (May 24, 2015)

lw said:


> Red Kites are more and more common in the UK now.



Very nice. I especially like the 4th picture.


----------



## candc (May 24, 2015)

lw said:


> Red Kites are more and more common in the UK now.



great shots, i really like the 2nd one.


----------



## candc (May 24, 2015)

American White Pelicans


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 27, 2015)

Felt pretty restricted with the 6D and basically gave up on most BIF but now with the 1D4 I'm beginning to catch on. Very slowly! So maybe more in the future.

Jack


----------



## fragilesi (May 27, 2015)

Took this at the Liberty Owl and Raptor Centre in Dorset . . . lovely bird . . . will return to do him justice!


----------



## fragilesi (May 27, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Felt pretty restricted with the 6D and basically gave up on most BIF but now with the 1D4 I'm beginning to catch on. Very slowly! So maybe more in the future.
> 
> Jack



Slowly? Looks like you are well on your way to me . . .


----------



## fragilesi (May 27, 2015)

candc said:


> American White Pelicans



Like those


----------



## arunprasad (May 27, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> Took this at the Liberty Owl and Raptor Centre in Dorset . . . lovely bird . . . will return to do him justice!



Fantastic shot.


----------



## Click (May 27, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> Took this at the Liberty Owl and Raptor Centre in Dorset . . . lovely bird . . . will return to do him justice!



Great shot, fragilesi.


----------



## Click (May 27, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Felt pretty restricted with the 6D and basically gave up on most BIF but now with the 1D4 I'm beginning to catch on. Very slowly! So maybe more in the future.
> 
> Jack




Very nice shot, Jack. Well done.


----------



## Eldar (May 27, 2015)

Some of the images here are quite impressive and I have wondered more than once; How did they manage to get that crisp focus? I have tried many modes on my 1DX, 5DIII and 7DII and ended up on one setting. But I do not know if that is the best setting (Tracking sensitivity: -2, Accel./decel.tracking: 2, AF pt auto switching: 2)

So the question to you all is: What focus settings are you using for BIF (if you have made a conscious choice)?


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 27, 2015)

I'm all ears too. Just mentioned on another thread - I now pre-focus o something that is close to where I expect the bird to be and only hit the back focus button when the bird is right under my spot focus point. Then, even 300 X2 is surprisingly fast. Miss that focus and it hunts hopelessly!! Having the 1D feature of focus point expansion is VERY helpful although it can contribute a little to a loss of exact focus choice. Once I have focus locked I hold the back button down but release it if in danger of fatigue kicking in. My percentages have increased a lot with this simple procedure since otherwise 300 X2 is so challenging.

While 300 X1.4 is easier, it's also easier to be spot focused on what you're not interested in - tough trade-off. No time now but I'd like to hear about best settings. I know I'm biased towards staying locked on right now.

One week and my months holiday will be over - help! 

Jack


----------



## RChauhan (May 30, 2015)

Off the coast of Brazil.


----------



## Click (May 30, 2015)

RChauhan said:


> Off the coast of Brazil.



Lovely shot. I really like this picture. Well done.


----------



## fragilesi (May 31, 2015)

Click said:


> RChauhan said:
> 
> 
> > Off the coast of Brazil.
> ...



Seconded, great composition.


----------



## jhwsfla (Jun 2, 2015)

Couple Osprey on Sunday


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2015)

jhwsfla said:


> Couple Osprey on Sunday



Beautiful pictures. Well done jhwsfla.


----------



## DominoDude (Jun 2, 2015)

Lets see what I can dig out from the HD. Been a while, but I haven't been (too) lazy...
Osprey - _Pandion haliaetus_

I've also got one, far from good, BIF of a Black-winged stilt - _Himantopus himantopus_. A few hundred more of that rarity still to process. Hopefully some are better. Just grabbed the first one.


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2015)

I really like your first shot, DominoDude.


----------



## Eldar (Jun 2, 2015)

Touchdown!

Eider shot with 7DII, 600mm f4L IS II with the 2xIII extender (with the 1.6x crop factor, that is equivalent to 1920mm. Not a spectacular result, but quite usable.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 3, 2015)

Visited Pamlico River over Memorial weekend. Took a ferry ride across the river. The ship churned up small fish which the seagulls fed upon.
-r


----------



## tjlawler (Jun 3, 2015)

I will post one of my favorite recent shots. 

5D MK III, 600MM II, handheld shot.


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2015)

tjlawler said:


> I will post one of my favorite recent shots.
> 
> 5D MK III, 600MM II, handheld shot.




Beautiful shot. Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Jun 3, 2015)

Franklin's gulls


----------



## dpc (Jun 3, 2015)

Franklin's gulls #2


----------



## dpc (Jun 3, 2015)

California gull


----------



## DominoDude (Jun 3, 2015)

tjlawler said:


> I will post one of my favorite recent shots.
> 
> 5D MK III, 600MM II, handheld shot.


Great BIF of the Curlew!. I like the angle, and that you get to see the top side of wings on a bird that comes slightly towards you. (Most of the time I get silhouettes, profiles, or belly/butt-shots.)


----------



## Eldar (Jun 3, 2015)

Great shots Tjlawler. 

This is not exactly In Flight, but more like a very wet touchdown 

1DX, 600 f4L IS II, 1.4xIII


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2015)

I really like this picture. Nicely done, Eldar.


----------



## Jaccop (Jun 8, 2015)

On beach with 7d mark ii and ef300L 2.8 is i.netherlands


3I9A0154 by Jacco P, on Flickr


3I9A0177 by Jacco P, on Flickr


----------



## arunprasad (Jun 9, 2015)

KingFisher


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2015)

Very nice series, arunprasad.


----------



## fragilesi (Jun 9, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Great shots Tjlawler.
> 
> This is not exactly In Flight, but more like a very wet touchdown
> 
> 1DX, 600 f4L IS II, 1.4xIII



Agreed about Tjlawler's shots but I like ones like this possibly even more than in-flight shots.


----------



## candyman (Jun 9, 2015)

*Eurasian spoonbill*


----------



## Vern (Jun 9, 2015)

Juvenile herring gull (I think). 1DX, 600II + 1.4X III, f8, 1/1600, ISO 1250, CP.


----------



## Vern (Jun 10, 2015)

annual beach week variety pack. all with 1DX and 600II + 1.4 III.


----------



## Vern (Jun 10, 2015)

a few more


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2015)

I really like this series. Well done Vern.


----------



## Vern (Jun 10, 2015)

one more - I was shooting wading Ibis and this heron flew by some my settings were not quite right for BIF


----------



## Vern (Jun 10, 2015)

Click said:


> I really like this series. Well done Vern.



thanks Click


----------



## jhwsfla (Jun 10, 2015)

Got his lunch


----------



## jhwsfla (Jun 10, 2015)

This one was looking for lunch


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2015)

Very nice pictures, jhwsfla. I especially like the second one.


----------



## michemi (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice photos all of you!


----------



## Northbird (Jun 10, 2015)

7D II, 600 II




Western Bluebird (Sialia mexicana) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jun 10, 2015)

Northbird,
Beautiful shot!
-r



Northbird said:


> 7D II, 600 II
> 
> Tony Varela Photography] by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/tony-v/]Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2015)

Northbird said:


> 7D II, 600 II



That's a beautiful shot, Tony. Well done.


----------



## fragilesi (Jun 11, 2015)

Northbird said:


> 7D II, 600 II



Hat doffed in your direction.


----------



## mehaue (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm still trying to learn how to use this autofocus system and the long lens, but the keeper rate is starting to get better 



IMG (10 von 18).jpg by Martin Hüsser, auf Flickr



IMG (14 von 18).jpg by Martin Hüsser, auf Flickr



IMG (7 von 18).jpg by Martin Hüsser, auf Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2015)

Very nice series, MartinH. I especially like the second picture. Well done.


----------



## mehaue (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks Click! The 10fps framerate came in handy for this one. Even though I had to crop quite a bit in post, 600mm on a crop sensor would have been better. Please click on the picture to have a look at it on Flickr page, the linked thumbnail looks really crappy... don't know why



IMG (13 von 18).jpg by Martin Hüsser, auf Flickr


----------



## ERHP (Jun 14, 2015)

Great catch on the bluebird, Northbird!

I was at Lee-Metcalf NWR all morning/early afternoon and heading back to the truck to grab a late lunch when I heard a pair of Sandhill Cranes in the field to the left, who took off several moments after I had passed. Snow capped Bitterroot range in the background.





1DX 600 II w/1.4 III 1/2000 : f/7.1 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2015)

Beautiful shot, ERHP. Nicely done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi Martin. 
Very nice shots, like this one best. 

Cheers, Graham. 



MartinH said:


> I'm still trying to learn how to use this autofocus system and the long lens, but the keeper rate is starting to get better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi Vern. 
Good to see that you didn't have to contend with beautiful clear blue skies for all your shots! ;D

Hi Northlight. 
Fabulous shot of the Bluebird, stunning colour. 

Lots of other great shots from all, thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Eldar (Jun 14, 2015)

A lot of great images lately. Keep posting!

This is technically not In Flight, but this mute swan sure shows some impeccable footwork 

1DX, 600 f4L IS II, 1.4xIII extender
1/2500s, f10, ISO2000


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2015)

Very nice one, Eldar. I really like this picture.  Well done Sir.


----------



## Fr3nzy Photography (Jun 15, 2015)

Here's an oystercatcher from my recent trip to Scotland. No cropping, just some vignette to make him punch a bit more.



IMG_8983 by Fr3nzy, on Flickr


----------



## meywd (Jun 15, 2015)

Eldar said:


> A lot of great images lately. Keep posting!
> 
> This is technically not In Flight, but this mute swan sure shows some impeccable footwork
> 
> ...



great shot


----------



## petach (Jun 15, 2015)

More like bird in FRIGHT, rather than FLIGHT,

Coot.v.Egret Face Off.

The Coot started it, the Egret finished it with his Count Dracula pose



Duking it Out by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jun 15, 2015)

petach,
Great action!!!
-r


----------



## Vern (Jun 15, 2015)

Eldar said:


> A lot of great images lately. Keep posting!
> 
> This is technically not In Flight, but this mute swan sure shows some impeccable footwork
> 
> ...



very cool capture Eldar - looks like flight to me
I saw a short piece in Nature on the mating display of the Grebes - also involves running on water.


----------



## ERHP (Jun 16, 2015)

Caught this female Western Bluebird in the first milliseconds of flight.


----------



## petach (Jun 16, 2015)

lion rock said:


> petach,
> Great action!!!
> -r



Cheers


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Caught this female Western Bluebird in the first milliseconds of flight.



Very nice capture, ERHP.


----------



## Eldar (Jun 16, 2015)

petach said:


> More like bird in FRIGHT, rather than FLIGHT,
> 
> Coot.v.Egret Face Off.
> 
> The Coot started it, the Egret finished it with his Count Dracula pose


Very cool image Petach, it is always fun when one can capture the moment like that


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2015)

petach said:


> More like bird in FRIGHT, rather than FLIGHT,
> 
> Coot.v.Egret Face Off.
> 
> The Coot started it, the Egret finished it with his Count Dracula pose



Good timing Petach. You have pressed the shutter button at the perfect time. Well done.


----------



## kirkcha (Jun 29, 2015)

Amazing light at sunset in Oregon at Wine Country Farms.


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2015)

kirkcha said:


> Amazing light at sunset in Oregon at Wine Country Farms.



Lovely light. Nicely done.


----------



## Gilbo65 (Jun 29, 2015)

Another shot of one the Peregrines I'm currently following. Again, using a 6D (as my sons seems to have claimed my 7D). I've recently tried using TV mode set to speeds greater than 1/1200 and using auto ISO - as the birds can move so fast and with it, the backgrounds. Not for the purist maybe, but in terms of "keepers" - a step up with the body for sure.

Hand held using a 400f/5.6L (non IS)



Wild Peregrine Falcon (Falco peregrinus), Somerset, UK by gilbo65, on Flickr


----------



## Gilbo65 (Jun 29, 2015)

kirkcha said:


> Amazing light at sunset in Oregon at Wine Country Farms.



Captivating image. I've been to this region on holiday, and love the landscape colours. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ISO64 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi, my first post here... Osprey in flight, Canon EOS 7D, 70-200F4 L + 1.4 TC III, 1/800 s, f/5.6 + 1.0 EV, ISO 160, in lightly overcast light, straight up


----------



## arunprasad (Jul 2, 2015)

Ibis and Spoonbill.

These are my first set of photos after latest VC firmware update on Tamron 150-600. Pictures are not coming out sharp and VC is not working properly for stationary objects. Sending the lens back.


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2015)

ISO64 said:


> Hi, my first post here... Osprey in flight, Canon EOS 7D, 70-200F4 L + 1.4 TC III, 1/800 s, f/5.6 + 1.0 EV, ISO 160, in lightly overcast light, straight up



Very nice first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## jrclarke (Jul 2, 2015)

Like to tell you after 9 hours in the blind I finally got the shot, but it was taken out the car window.
Canon 6D, Tamron 150-600 at 600,


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2015)

arunprasad said:


> Ibis and Spoonbill.
> 
> These are my first set of photos after latest VC firmware update on Tamron 150-600. Pictures are not coming out sharp and VC is not working properly for stationary objects. Sending the lens back.



Nice shots, arunprasad. Well done.


----------



## arunprasad (Jul 3, 2015)

Click said:


> arunprasad said:
> 
> 
> > Ibis and Spoonbill.
> ...



Thanks for the comments and encourangement. It keeps me to come back and back again to try and post something.


----------



## kirkcha (Jul 7, 2015)

More hovering than in flight.


----------



## DavidA (Jul 7, 2015)

From my recent trip to Botswana. I know it is an eagle, but not sure beyond general classification


----------



## lion rock (Jul 7, 2015)

Kirkcha,
Impressive!!!
-r



kirkcha said:


> More hovering than in flight.


----------



## FEBS (Jul 7, 2015)

kirkcha said:


> More hovering than in flight.



woooow !!

Very nice picture.


----------



## TheJock (Jul 7, 2015)

DavidA said:


> From my recent trip to Botswana. I know it is an eagle, but not sure beyond general classification


I think this is a White Headed Vulture David, fantastic shot, I'd loooooove to go on Photography safari.


----------



## DavidA (Jul 7, 2015)

I was in South Africa (Londolozi) and Botswana for a total of 17 days. Botswana was with Frans Lanting (he told me the name of the bird, but I was moving on to Lions). Incredible experience in EVERY way. I am much more comfortable shooting mammals than birds.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Kirk. 
Stunning, well done. 
I think hovering is just another mode of flight. ;D

Cheers, Graham. 




kirkcha said:


> More hovering than in flight.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi David. 
Very nice. 

Cheers, Graham. 



DavidA said:


> From my recent trip to Botswana. I know it is an eagle, but not sure beyond general classification


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2015)

kirkcha said:


> More hovering than in flight.



Awesome. Well done kirkcha.


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2015)

DavidA said:


> From my recent trip to Botswana. I know it is an eagle, but not sure beyond general classification



Beautiful shot David. Nicely done.


----------



## kirkcha (Jul 8, 2015)

FEBS said:


> kirkcha said:
> 
> 
> > More hovering than in flight.
> ...





Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kirk.
> Stunning, well done.
> I think hovering is just another mode of flight. ;D
> 
> ...





Click said:


> kirkcha said:
> 
> 
> > More hovering than in flight.
> ...





lion rock said:


> Kirkcha,
> Impressive!!!
> -r
> 
> ...


Thank you, appreciate the kind words


----------



## rpt (Jul 11, 2015)

This is the point of takeoff with worm in the beak. I hope this counts. Hand-held 7D2, 100-400II @400, 1/500, f7.1, ISO 500.

Yes, I got GAS and bought the new 100-400 and love it. And, btw, AFMA is 0 on the 7D2 and it focuses just fine.


----------



## bjd (Jul 11, 2015)

Not so much "Flight" more "Landing" I guess....


Great Tit Landing by Brian Dorling, auf Flickr


----------



## rpt (Jul 11, 2015)

bjd said:


> Not so much "Flight" more "Landing" I guess....


Lovely! I wonder if someone else will post a third...


----------



## bjd (Jul 11, 2015)

Northbird said:


> 7D II, 600 II
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very much like a Plane landing. Great shot. Fantastically colourful bird


----------



## Eldar (Jul 11, 2015)

Osprey on final approach.
1DX, 600 f4L IS II


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Osprey on final approach.
> 1DX, 600 f4L IS II



Beautiful shot. Well done, Eldar.


----------



## PKinDenmark (Jul 11, 2015)

A couple of additional ospreys. I like your very crisp one above, Eldar. 
Location: North of Copenhagen. At some point in time this day there were 6 ospreys actively fishing at 'Solbjerg Engsø'.
Both Canon 6D, Tamron 150-600mm @600mm, ISO 800. Both cropped in post to 100%
1: 1/1250s, f/7.1
2: 1/1600, f/6.3


----------



## 4myrrh1 (Jul 12, 2015)

Crazy persistent Osprey wanting the fish that the Great Blue Heron had caught.



Osprey Attacks Great Blue Heron For Fish-4 by Kurt Fanus, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2015)

4myrrh1 said:


> Crazy persistent Osprey wanting the fish that the Great Blue Heron had caught.



WOW. Great capture. Excellent timing on this one. 8)


----------



## bjd (Jul 12, 2015)

4myrrh1 said:


> Crazy persistent Osprey wanting the fish that the Great Blue Heron had caught.
> 
> 
> 
> Osprey Attacks Great Blue Heron For Fish-4 by Kurt Fanus, on Flickr


That's a great shot! So who won? The Osprey I assume, I doubt the heron would be able to keep hold of the fish once its in the Osprey's talons.


----------



## candyman (Jul 12, 2015)

4myrrh1 said:


> Crazy persistent Osprey wanting the fish that the Great Blue Heron had caught.
> by Kurt Fanus, on Flickr




What a great moment to capture Kurt. Well done!


----------



## lw (Jul 12, 2015)

one from a session yesterday at Feathers and Fur. (highly recommended. No connection)



Billy Jean Feathers and Fur by lozwilkes, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Jul 12, 2015)

lw said:


> one from a session yesterday at Feathers and Fur. (highly recommended. No connection)
> 
> 
> by lozwilkes, on Flickr




Very nice photo. Well done


----------



## Visarend (Jul 12, 2015)

Lammergeier (Bearded Vulture) adult
7D, 600 f4L IS II
and juvenile
7D, 100-400 II


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2015)

lw said:


> one from a session yesterday at Feathers and Fur. (highly recommended. No connection)



Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2015)

Visarend said:


> Lammergeier (Bearded Vulture) adult
> 7D, 600 f4L IS II
> and juvenile
> 7D, 100-400 II



Nicely done, Visarend.


----------



## SevenDUser (Jul 12, 2015)

On the way home from work...Why I keep the camera in the car.. 

7Dmk2 with 400mm f/5.6L


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2015)

SevenDUser said:


> On the way home from work...Why I keep the camera in the car..
> 
> 7Dmk2 with 400mm f/5.6L



I really like the first shot. You should remove the wire with PS.


----------



## candyman (Jul 18, 2015)

The common kestrel *Falco tinnunculus*

A heavy crop!

The 100-400 II was too short on the FF
I must get myself a 500mm (to use it with 1.4ext and still be able to use zoneAF)
 8)


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2015)

Nicely done, candyman.


Then, you're going to say:

The 500 was too short on the FF
I must get myself a 600mm (to use it with 1.4ext and still be able to use zoneAF)

;D ;D ;D


That's the way I end up with a 500 ... and a 600mm.


----------



## candyman (Jul 18, 2015)

Click said:


> Nicely done, candyman.
> 
> 
> Then, you're going to say:
> ...




O yes....for sure ;D 
Though I doubt I can handhold the 600mm for a longer period like I did with the 100-400II (icw 5D MKIII + batterygrip) yesterday
This photo was taken at 11:40 AM and I was busy since 8:00 AM holding the 100-400 up shooting numerous of birds. I finished that day at around 7:30 PM and I could still hold a glas of beer! 8)


----------



## candyman (Jul 18, 2015)

The black-headed gull (*Chroicocephalus ridibundus*)


----------



## candyman (Jul 18, 2015)

And the one-legged black-headed gull


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2015)

Great shots, Candyman. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## candyman (Jul 19, 2015)

Click said:


> Great shots, Candyman. I especially like the first one. Well done.



Thank you Click 
Always appreciate your comments


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi Candyman. 
A great series of shots, go straight to 600mm or maybe the 400mm 2.8 with 2xIII for 800mm 5.6. 
I have 500 on crop which is often not long enough and foot zoom is not practical vertically or over water, (yes I know about boats, I live on an island!) ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## candyman (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi Graham,

Thanks!
Yes, the more I practice with BIF, the more I long for the plus 400mm focal length. It's just the price.... :-\ 
To get a decent shot, I need to be lucky and be as close as this one of the European hearing gull
I love the challenge to get them in flight, sharp, good composition of flight and nice balance in sunlight.


----------



## candyman (Jul 19, 2015)

The Sandwich tern (Thalasseus sandvicensis)


This one was too far away. I had to crop. You can see that immediately
But.... I caught the stern with a fish. That was the fun


----------



## tomscott (Jul 21, 2015)

Here are a few from a recent trip to the Farne Islands, Northumbria, UK. Its become a yearly trip such a fantastic array of birds.



Puffin in flight with a mouth full of Sand Eels, Farne Islands, Seahouses by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Puffin in flight with a mouth full of Sand Eels by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Guillemots taking off, Staple Island, Farne Islands by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Puffin in flight with a mouth full of Sand Eels, Farne Islands, Seahouses by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Eider Duck in flight, Farne Islands, Seahouses by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Gannet in flight, Farne Islands, Sea Houses by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Puffin in flight, Farne Islands, Seahouses by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Guillemot in flight, Farne Islands by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Kittiwake&#x27;s in flight, Farne Islands by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Arctic Tern, Farne Islands, Seahouses by Tom Scott, on Flickr

If you want to see the rest including portraits heres the link

https://flic.kr/s/aHskg1jKtw


----------



## candyman (Jul 21, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Here are a few from a recent trip to the Farne Islands, Northumbria, UK. Its become a yearly trip such a fantastic array of birds.
> If you want to see the rest including portraits heres the link



Just wonderful!
What lens did you use?


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Here are a few from a recent trip to the Farne Islands, Northumbria, UK. Its become a yearly trip such a fantastic array of birds.





Great shots. Well done, Tom.


----------



## tomscott (Jul 21, 2015)

candyman said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few from a recent trip to the Farne Islands, Northumbria, UK. Its become a yearly trip such a fantastic array of birds.
> ...



Thanks I used my 70-200mm 2.8 MKII with a MKII 2x converter as my girlfriend was using my 70-300mm L

The focus can be slow at times but I find the IQ to be really good, I use the combo for Motorsport wildlife etc always get the results I'm after although I do fancy the 100-400mm MKII.


----------



## tomscott (Jul 21, 2015)

Click said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few from a recent trip to the Farne Islands, Northumbria, UK. Its become a yearly trip such a fantastic array of birds.
> ...



Thanks click appreciate it.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 21, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Here are a few from a recent trip to the Farne Islands, Northumbria, UK. Its become a yearly trip such a fantastic array of birds.
> 
> 
> 
> Puffin in flight with a mouth full of Sand Eels by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Love it!


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 21, 2015)

While out for a walk, in an area known as "The Sand Hills", what should I see fly over but some sandhill cranes.....


----------



## fragilesi (Jul 22, 2015)

tomscott said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > tomscott said:
> ...



Thanks for sharing, and they are great shots. I'll take your word for it about the focus being slow but I;d say whatever the lens is doing it's spending it's time well ;D


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 23, 2015)

From a recent workshop:






Canon 5DIII 70-200 f2.8 LIS II and a 1.4xtc Hooded Vulture





Likewise





Canon 5DIII 70-200 f2.8 LIS II and a 2xTC Sacred Ibis





Canon 5DIII 70-200 f2.8 LIS II and a 1.4xTC White backed Vulture





Canon 5DIII 400mm f2.8 LIS and a 1.4x TC Back lit Barn Owl


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2015)

Great shots. I especially like the Barn Owl. 8)


----------



## Eldar (Jul 23, 2015)

We´ve been told that the 5DS/DSR is for studio and landscape photographers, so I thought I´d give it a try as a bird camera. This is a black-legged kittiwake, a small and rather pretty bird in the gull family. This is an overexposed picture (I had managed to screw up the ISO setting), but I thought it came out OK in the other end. This is a young bird, still with its delicate black details and black beak. 

5DSR, 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II @271mm, 1/200s, f5.6, ISO2500

It can be said about the camera/lens combo that AF for birds in flight is not optimal. I miss a faster lens, which would use the full capability of the AF system.


----------



## candyman (Jul 23, 2015)

A cross post...
I posted this one in the 'Show your Bird Portraits' but it is a BIF. So the gull should join the others here


----------



## ejenner (Jul 24, 2015)

On the coast of Redwoods NP.


----------



## nineyards (Jul 24, 2015)

This can also serve as a testament to the AF capabilities of the 300 2.8 IS version 2 coupled with the version 3 2X extender










Marbled Godwits 

























Common Terns
Tough to get any definition in the eyes of the terns or I suppose any black headed bird in flight


----------



## Omar H (Jul 24, 2015)

2015-07 183 by Omar Hernandez, on Flickr
Great Tailed Grackle


----------



## Omar H (Jul 24, 2015)

2015-07 13 by Omar Hernandez, on Flickr

Buteo Swainsoni
Swainsoni's Hawk


----------



## candyman (Jul 24, 2015)

nineyards said:


> This can also serve as a testament to the AF capabilities of the 300 2.8 IS version 2 coupled with the version 3 2X extender
> 
> Common Terns
> Tough to get any definition in the eyes of the terns or I suppose any black headed bird in flight



Lovely series Nineyards
What AF setting did you use in the 1Dx?
I use mostly Zone-AF with my 5D3


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2015)

nineyards said:


> This can also serve as a testament to the AF capabilities of the 300 2.8 IS version 2 coupled with the version 3 2X extender
> 
> Common Terns
> Tough to get any definition in the eyes of the terns or I suppose any black headed bird in flight




Beautiful series. I especially like the pictures of the Common Tern diving for fish


----------



## nineyards (Jul 24, 2015)

candyman said:


> nineyards said:
> 
> 
> > This can also serve as a testament to the AF capabilities of the 300 2.8 IS version 2 coupled with the version 3 2X extender
> ...


Apologies candyman, logged off and hit the hay right after my post
I believe I used AF expansion with 4 or 8 surrounding points, I experiment from time to time
Still not even close to attaining an ideal BIF setup, if such a thing even exists, so many variables
I am thinking automatic 61 point AF might be ideal for BIF in a clear blue sky, makes sense in theory at least


----------



## nineyards (Jul 24, 2015)

Click said:


> nineyards said:
> 
> 
> > This can also serve as a testament to the AF capabilities of the 300 2.8 IS version 2 coupled with the version 3 2X extender
> ...


----------



## candyman (Jul 24, 2015)

nineyards said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > nineyards said:
> ...




No worries.
I guess you're right. I am also still looking for ideal setup. I feel that with zone AF I have often keepers but also miss a lot. I wonder what other setting get me more close to tha t ideal setup. It is a lot of practicing and slowly understand in what conditions to use what settings. Thanks for sharing your point of view


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks guys for your comments on my past post. 
Here's a Barn Owl in flight which I've just finished processing:




Canon 5DIII and a 400mm f2.8 LIS and 1.4x TC
This little barn owl was flying SO fast...


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2015)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's a Barn Owl in flight which I've just finished processing:
> 
> Canon 5DIII and a 400mm f2.8 LIS and 1.4x TC
> This little barn owl was flying SO fast...



Lovely shot. 8) Well done.


----------



## sedwards (Jul 26, 2015)

i would have preferred to be in front of the bird for this pic but i was fishing and just happened to have the camera close by.

Osprey with northern pike
5DIII + 400 f5.6L
f 5.6
1/3200
iso 320


Osprey with northern pike by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## gary samples (Jul 26, 2015)

1Dx 600mm


----------



## luka567 (Jul 27, 2015)

Stork taking off by Luka Rifelj, on Flickr



Stork in flight by Luka Rifelj, on Flickr



Stork in flight by Luka Rifelj, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 27, 2015)

Very nice shots, luka567.


----------



## Alwin (Jul 27, 2015)

My first Bee-eater in flight with some food !!   ;D ;D

Alwin


----------



## Click (Jul 27, 2015)

Alwin said:


> My first Bee-eater in flight with some food !!   ;D ;D
> 
> Alwin




Nice capture, Alwin. Well done.


----------



## arbitrage (Jul 29, 2015)

A few recent BIF from this summer's shooting...


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2015)

arbitrage said:


> A few recent BIF from this summer's shooting...



Great shots. I especially like the second picture. Well done.


----------



## candyman (Jul 29, 2015)

arbitrage said:


> A few recent BIF from this summer's shooting...



Another great series. I especially like the last photo.


----------



## luka567 (Jul 29, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, luka567.



Thank you! One more 

Stork in flight by Luka Rifelj, on Flickr


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 30, 2015)

Juvenile *Black Skimmer* on an early test flight.


----------



## luka567 (Aug 8, 2015)

Taking off by Luka Rifelj, on Flickr



Flying by by Luka Rifelj, on Flickr


----------



## scyrene (Aug 8, 2015)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Thanks guys for your comments on my past post.
> Here's a Barn Owl in flight which I've just finished processing:
> 
> 
> ...



Perfection!


----------



## scyrene (Aug 8, 2015)

A common tern hovering.


----------



## Northbird (Aug 9, 2015)

7D MK II, 600 F4 II




Great egret (Ardea alba) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## AlanF (Aug 14, 2015)

Had a good session this morning with Bald Eagles. The 7DII + 100-400mm II locked on flawlessly.


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2015)

AlanF said:


> Had a good session this morning with Bald Eagles. The 7DII + 100-400mm II locked on flawlessly.



Very nice series, Alan.


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2015)

Northbird said:


> 7D MK II, 600 F4 II




Beautiful shot, Tony. Well done.


----------



## ERHP (Aug 15, 2015)

A late afternoon shot of a Double Crested Cormorant taking off to circle the slough in hopes of finding more fish.


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2015)

Great shot, ERHP. Nicely done.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 18, 2015)

Photographing birds in flight is easier when there is a lot of them. At Bass Rock, thousands of gannets were airborne at any one time. These are all 500mm again.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 18, 2015)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx 600mm


Beautiful!

Kingfishers are a very hard bird to photograph well. Congratulations!


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2015)

Very nice pictures, scyrene. I especially like the first one.


----------



## SevenDUser (Aug 19, 2015)

AlanF said:


> Had a good session this morning with Bald Eagles. The 7DII + 100-400mm II locked on flawlessly.



Where were these taken?


----------



## AlanF (Aug 19, 2015)

SevenDUser said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Had a good session this morning with Bald Eagles. The 7DII + 100-400mm II locked on flawlessly.
> ...


Baddeck, Nova Scotia.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 19, 2015)

Taking these was totally unexpected. I parked the car to look at a lake, took a photo of a cormorant and was going back to the car when I spotted what looked like a seagull carrying something. So, I swung the 7DII + 100-400 II at 400mm and got in a few shots. I have always wanted to get a decent photo of an osprey and couldn't believe my luck when I saw it was one carrying a flat fish. Taken near Fishermans Reserve, Nova Scotia.


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2015)

AlanF said:


> Taking these was totally unexpected. I parked the car to look at a lake, took a photo of a cormorant and was going back to the car when I spotted what looked like a seagull carrying something. So, I swung the 7DII + 100-400 II at 400mm and got in a few shots. I have always wanted to get a decent photo of an osprey and couldn't believe my luck when I saw it was one carrying a flat fish. Taken near Fishermans Reserve, Nova Scotia.




Great capture. Well done Alan.


----------



## illadvisedhammer (Aug 19, 2015)

Fish Eagle, Akagera, Rwanda, Rebel XT, 70-300IS @ 280 mm, 1/400th f 6.3, not a great shot but lucky, sorry to miss the bill, grab and pan


----------



## FEBS (Aug 20, 2015)

illadvisedhammer said:


> Fish Eagle, Akagera, Rwanda, Rebel XT, 70-300IS @ 280 mm, 1/400th f 6.3, not a great shot but lucky, sorry to miss the bill, grab and pan



When the beak would be completely included, then it would be a very nice close-up of a bif. But anyhow nice try, it's much more then the right gear, it's all about catching the right moment.

And welcome to CR.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 20, 2015)

A couple more bald eagles in Baddeck NS taken on the 7DII + 100-400mm II. For those who espouse the 400mm f/5.6, you would have missed these by not having a zoom - the eagles were so close I had to zoom out where the lens is even sharper than at 400mm, and the zoom is as sharp as the 400mm f/5.6 at 400mm.


----------



## chauncey (Aug 21, 2015)

This is Jonathan...


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2015)

chauncey said:


> This is Jonathan...



Very nice, chauncey.


----------



## Stewart Sy (Aug 21, 2015)

Osprey chasing Heron, Canon 5dsr, EF 500f4 ver 1, Canon 2XTC3, ISO 800, f8, 1/1600

Pitt Addington Wildlife Area, Port Coquitlam, BC


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2015)

Very nice capture, Stewart. Well done.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 21, 2015)

AlanF said:


> A couple more bald eagles in Baddeck NS taken on the 7DII + 100-400mm II. For those who espouse the 400mm f/5.6, you would have missed these by not having a zoom - the eagles were so close I had to zoom out where the lens is even sharper than at 400mm, and the zoom is as sharp as the 400mm f/5.6 at 400mm.



Awesome shots Alan


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 21, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice capture, Stewart. Well done.



+1...wonderful capture, great timing


----------



## chauncey (Aug 21, 2015)

> Very nice, chauncey.


Thanks for the kudos...several hours at the beach swigging iced tea paid off....
life is such a chore...


----------



## ejenner (Aug 29, 2015)

Sig 150-600mm at 600mm and MFD, crop from the left. I'm going to try printing this one.


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2015)

ejenner said:


> Sig 150-600mm at 600mm and MFD, crop from the left. I'm going to try printing this one.



Lovely shot. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi ejenner. 
A very nice shot of a difficult subject, birds in flight are hard enough, but these little guys flit about so fast. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ejenner said:


> Sig 150-600mm at 600mm and MFD, crop from the left. I'm going to try printing this one.


----------



## Cog (Sep 1, 2015)

Just a duck:



Canon 7D MII + 18-135 IS STM, @135mm


----------



## Cog (Sep 1, 2015)

Canon 7D MII + 18-135 IS STM, @135mm


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2015)

Very nice pictures, Cog. I especially like the second one. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi Cog. 
It may be just a duck, but it is a well shot duck. That goes for the portrait just a duck too! This the same duck from the portrait got frightened off? 

Cheers, Graham. 




Cog said:


> Just a duck:
> Canon 7D MII + 18-135 IS STM, @135mm


----------



## ejenner (Sep 2, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Cog.
> It may be just a duck, but it is a well shot duck. That goes for the portrait just a duck too! This the same duck from the portrait got frightened off?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



+1 There is something to be said for a really good shot of something so common. Especially as we don't usually get this view of the wings it gives it a slightly uncommon feel for a subject that we may not thik twice about.


----------



## Cog (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you, guys! I'm glad you like them. 

Now I don't remember if the duck in the water and the duck in flight are the same bird. There were several birds around, and the second shot was made one hour after the first one.


----------



## ERHP (Sep 6, 2015)

Female Belted Kingfisher with an evening snack.


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2015)

Beautiful. Excellent shot, ERHP. 8)


----------



## rpt (Sep 7, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful. Excellent shot, ERHP. 8)


+1

Excellent shot!


----------



## ERHP (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks Click and rpt! She usually flies the opposite direction of where I'm standing but for once I was directly in line.

Sunday night I had barely got the tripod down on the dirt before the juvenile Yellow Crowned Night Heron caught a crab and the adult swooped over to try to take it away. The juvie was having none of this and provided me a couple of closeup shots, crab in bill. Of course it flew into the shadows for part of the sequence, as can be seen in the LR comparison. 5028 and 5029, shown, were part of the same 12fps burst.


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2015)

Very nice picture, ERHP. Well done.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 17, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Female Belted Kingfisher with an evening snack.



Lovely shot!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 17, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Thanks Click and rpt! She usually flies the opposite direction of where I'm standing but for once I was directly in line.
> 
> Sunday night I had barely got the tripod down on the dirt before the juvenile Yellow Crowned Night Heron caught a crab and the adult swooped over to try to take it away. The juvie was having none of this and provided me a couple of closeup shots, crab in bill. Of course it flew into the shadows for part of the sequence, as can be seen in the LR comparison. 5028 and 5029, shown, were part of the same 12fps burst.



And another beautiful shot!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 17, 2015)

I have uploaded these to show how useful the Powershot 3G X is. The negative reviews about how it lacks an EVF and the aperture gets smaller at 600mm are simply crass. What this camera provides is a superbly crafted piece of kit with a first rate lens that gives an effective reach of a 600mm lens on FF or ~400mm on crop, which you can carry around with you.

This morning I just took mine with me to cycle with into the lab, and when I was there and looked out of the window I saw a dog fight between a marsh harrier and magpies. I rushed out, cranked the exposure up by 1 ev and got a series of well-focussed shots of the birds, which were far away. For that distance, the results are quite acceptable. The lower one with two magpies had +3 for shadows (processed from RAW using Canon DPP 4.3). The other is RAW out of camera with no post-processing other than smart sharpen 0.3/100 in PS after DPP conversion to jpeg.

You can take this great little camera with you to so many places.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 17, 2015)

The last one crops smaller quite nicely.


----------



## athena (Sep 20, 2015)

surapon, where is that taken. its awesome so many ducks. what kind are they. its beautiful.


----------



## BigBrother (Sep 24, 2015)

Golden Eagle. Canon 70D, 300 mm, F4 L,IS 1/800s F 5,6 ISO 500. Manfrotto 501 HDV, Hide.


----------



## EvilZeev228 (Sep 27, 2015)

1Dx

300MM L F4


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2015)

Beautiful series, EvilZeev228. Nicely done.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 27, 2015)

EvilZeev228,
Most excellent!
-r


----------



## LarryC1973 (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice images everyone. I just upgraded my glass and so far have liked the results


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2015)

Very nice pictures, Larry. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## Claudelec (Sep 27, 2015)

.... in flight...It's not a bird 

captured in night with flash, without seeing lot of things in wiewfinder!!! Croped.

It's the mauritian flying fox: pteropus niger "Roussette noire" in french


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2015)

Claudelec said:


> .... in flight...It's not a bird
> 
> captured in night with flash, without seeing lot of things in wiewfinder!!! Croped.



Cool shot, Claude.


----------



## BigBrother (Sep 28, 2015)

Golden Eagle. Canon 7D, 70-200 F/2.8 II, 200mm, F/5.6, 1/1000s, ISO 640, Manfrotto 501 HDV, Hide.


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2015)

BigBrother said:


> Golden Eagle. Canon 7D, 70-200 F/2.8 II, 200mm, F/5.6, 1/1000s, ISO 640, Manfrotto 501 HDV, Hide.



Beautiful. I really like this picture. Well done BigBrother.


----------



## BigBrother (Sep 28, 2015)

Thank you, Click


----------



## BigBrother (Sep 28, 2015)

Golden Eagle and rabbit. Canon 7D, 70-200 F/2.8 IS II, 170mm, 1/4000, F/5.6 ISO 640


----------



## mycanonphotos (Sep 29, 2015)

Turkey Vulture 70-200 IS II 200mm f2.8 1/1600 iso 640 +1ev


----------



## Eldar (Oct 2, 2015)

White backed vulture taking off, having eaten the remains of a baboon.

1DX, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x


----------



## Isaac Grant (Oct 2, 2015)

Here are a few BIF shots from this summer with the Canon 7d2 and the Sigma 150-600 C. I think the combo makes a great all around birding lens and is more than capable of capturing fast moving birds. Just some shots of a few different species including my favorite BIF target, the Purple Martin.

Purple Martin 244mm, F8, ISO 800, SS 1/2000, +1


Purple Martin by Isaac Grant, on Flickr

403mm, F8, ISO 400, SS 1/2500


Willet by Isaac Grant, on Flickr

Purple Martin 252mm, F8, ISO 640, SS 1/1600, +2/3


Purple Martin by Isaac Grant, on Flickr

Purple Martin 293mm, F8, ISO 800, SS 1/2000, +1


Purple Martin by Isaac Grant, on Flickr

Barn Swallow 324mm, F8, ISO 640, SS 1/1250, +2/3


Barn Swallow by Isaac Grant, on Flickr

Common Tern 150mm, F8, ISO 400, SS 1/2000


Common Tern by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2015)

Very nice series, Isaac. I especially like the second picture. Well done, Sir.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Oct 2, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Isaac. I especially like the second picture. Well done, Sir.


Here are a few other birds flying with waves from this year. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.

Common Tern


Common Tern by Isaac Grant, on Flickr

Sanderling


Sanderling by Isaac Grant, on Flickr

American Oystercatcher


American Oystercatcher by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2015)

Beautiful pictures! 8)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 7, 2015)

"_Egret Umbrella_"



EOS 1D X, EF 600mm f/4L IS II + EF 1.4x III Extender, 1/2500 s, f/6.3, ISO 500


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2015)

Lovely shot, Neuro. 8)


----------



## NancyP (Oct 7, 2015)

Neuroanatomist, that's a lovely photo of the egret on several levels - color is exceptional, backlit feathers excellent, as are the pose and the water drops coming off the egret's feet. This photo goes well beyond the usual BIF photo. COngrats!


----------



## rpt (Oct 8, 2015)

NancyP said:


> Neuroanatomist, that's a lovely photo of the egret on several levels - color is exceptional, backlit feathers excellent, as are the pose and the water drops coming off the egret's feet. This photo goes well beyond the usual BIF photo. COngrats!


+1

Lovely picture.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks, All!


----------



## Eldar (Oct 8, 2015)

Great shot John!
Here is a panning shot of an African brown snake eagle. Ideally I should have used an even slower shutter speed, but then everything got blurred. Gave a kind of ghost bird look though. (post processing is not very thorough, so a more polished version may be made later).

5DSR, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x @560mm
1/125s, f7.1, ISO100


----------



## Click (Oct 8, 2015)

Cool shot! 

Well done Eldar.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Oct 9, 2015)

A few of my favorite BIF target, the Purple Martin. I have so many shots of these guys. These are just showing some different angles. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.



Purple Martin by Isaac Grant, on Flickr



Purple Martin by Isaac Grant, on Flickr



Purple Martin by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2015)

I really like the first picture. Nicely done Isaac.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Oct 9, 2015)

Click said:


> I really like the first picture. Nicely done Isaac.



Thank you. I have loads of shots of Martins. There were times that I would take 1000 shots and keep just a few. And it was not because they were out of focus, just because I already had 15 of a very similar pose. So after a while I tried getting unique poses. The first one is one of my favorites that I got of them this summer.

These are also shots that are a bit different and the types I was out after. All with the Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600C.



Purple Martin by Isaac Grant, on Flickr



Purple Martin by Isaac Grant, on Flickr



Purple Martin by Isaac Grant, on Flickr



Purple Martin by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 11, 2015)

I was out shooting landscape with my Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 in the Stellenbosch winelands when this Yellow-Billed Kite snuck up on me. I just flipped my camera in C3 (AI servo, High speed continuous, 1/800s @ f/11, ISO 800) 

This is by no means the best lens for birds and not the ideal settings either but I'm pleased I managed to get a couple of nice image out of the burst.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi Isaac. 
Two very Good series, some great shots. 

Hi Omesh. 
Nice shots, well done on the quick thinking, I would probably have remembered that I have custom settings set on my camera just after the Kite went out of range! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## sedwards (Oct 12, 2015)

just picked up a 1ds III today. i think im gonna like it



1DS34675 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2015)

Very nice shot, Stuart. Well done.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 13, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Stuart. Well done.


+1, the 1Ds-III may not be fast but the image quality is great. Well shot.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 13, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> "_Egret Umbrella_"
> 
> 
> 
> EOS 1D X, EF 600mm f/4L IS II + EF 1.4x III Extender, 1/2500 s, f/6.3, ISO 500


The wings look amazing.

Quick question... I'm not familiar with the 600L. The background looks quite busy, is that due to post-processing or is that a characteristic of the lens?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 13, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> Quick question... I'm not familiar with the 600L. The background looks quite busy, is that due to post-processing or is that a characteristic of the lens?



It's the lens plus the TC combined with the complexity and relative closeness of the background.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 15, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question... I'm not familiar with the 600L. The background looks quite busy, is that due to post-processing or is that a characteristic of the lens?
> ...


I have the same issue with my Tamron 150-600mm especially with grass/reeds. I thought the Tamron's backgropund rendering was poor, but perhaps it is just a reality of having reeds/grass near to the subject. Does the rendering change with TC removed?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 15, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > StudentOfLight said:
> ...



I believe it's the TC. Here are a couple of examples with the bare 600 and complex backgrounds, quite close for the GBH, a bit further for the swans. The bokeh is not nearly so 'nervous'.


----------



## NancyP (Oct 16, 2015)

That "ppthtpth" photo of GBH spitting out something is excellent, and rather humorous.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 16, 2015)

Peacock in flight:
EOS 5D Mark-III with Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC
1/4000s at f/4, ISO 800

I'm out of town so unfortunately I'm editing on an uncalibrated screen. Apologies if colors appear off.


----------



## PhilBo (Oct 16, 2015)

I liked the way the wings turned out on this one. 





Downstroke by Phil Beauchamp, on Flickr


----------



## rbielefeld (Oct 16, 2015)

Belted Kingfisher

Canon 1Dx, Canon 600mm f/4 IS II + 1.4x TC, from a blind

Click image to see larger version. Thanks.

www.whistlingwingsphotography.com


----------



## Isaac Grant (Oct 16, 2015)

rbielefeld said:


> Belted Kingfisher
> 
> Canon 1Dx, Canon 600mm f/4 IS II + 1.4x TC, from a blind
> 
> ...



Absolutely Fantastic. Just perfect. Super impressed. The shot is sharp, the exposure is spot on and the pose is to die for. Made however long you had to wait in the blind worth every second.


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2015)

rbielefeld said:


> Belted Kingfisher
> 
> Canon 1Dx, Canon 600mm f/4 IS II + 1.4x TC, from a blind




Awesome. I really like this shot. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 17, 2015)

rbielefeld, having tried myself I know how fast those guys are. Wouldn't a blind hinder your ability to pan?

Great shot.

Jack


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 17, 2015)

rbielefeld said:


> Belted Kingfisher
> 
> Canon 1Dx, Canon 600mm f/4 IS II + 1.4x TC, from a blind
> 
> ...



Wonderful shot.


----------



## Aglet (Oct 17, 2015)

*Canadian bomber loses load*

Small groups of Canada Geese were leaving the park just before sunset. I was positioned upwind so they were flying directly at me or slightly to either side which provided me with some opportunities to see what this little camera and cheap tele lens could do with moving subjects. Hit rate is lower than a good SLR, of course, but when it connects the IQ is acceptable, as is the purchase price.

Olympus OM-D E-M10 micro-four-thirds mirrorless with 40-150mm kit zoom
1/3 scale of whole image cropped vertically only, processed with Iridient Developer 3.0.2
150mm, 1600 ISO, 1/3200s, f/8, single shot mode, center AF point

edit (typo)


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 17, 2015)

rbielefeld said:


> Belted Kingfisher
> 
> Canon 1Dx, Canon 600mm f/4 IS II + 1.4x TC, from a blind
> 
> ...


Fantastic!


----------



## rbielefeld (Oct 19, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> rbielefeld, having tried myself I know how fast those guys are. Wouldn't a blind hinder your ability to pan?
> 
> Great shot.
> 
> Jack



Jack, yes the blind does not help. You only have a bit of room to pan, but it can be done if the bird goes in a direction that allow some panning room.


----------



## rpt (Oct 21, 2015)

rbielefeld said:


> Belted Kingfisher
> 
> Canon 1Dx, Canon 600mm f/4 IS II + 1.4x TC, from a blind
> 
> ...


Wow! How did you do that?


----------



## Cog (Oct 24, 2015)

Canon 7D MII + EF 400 mm


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice shots, Cog. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Cog (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you, *Click*!


----------



## SevenDUser (Oct 25, 2015)

7D2 w/ 400 f/5.6L


----------



## tomscott (Oct 26, 2015)

Here is an image of a Canada Goose on Ullswater, Lake District, Cumbria



Canada Goose, Ullswater, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr

5DMKIII 70-200mm with 2x ex ƒ/5.6 270mm 1/400 ISO 400


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Here is an image of a Canada Goose on Ullswater, Lake District, Cumbria
> 
> 5DMKIII 70-200mm with 2x ex ƒ/5.6 270mm 1/400 ISO 400



Great shot, Tom. Well done.


----------



## ejenner (Oct 30, 2015)

Karma, a red-tailed hawk that is a falconry bird. Only a slight crop from the left for composition on this one. Would have been nice if the focus was on the talons, but this shot was pretty much pure luck as it was.

PS: looks like you will have to click on the image to actually see it sharp. Not sure what is up with that.


----------



## Cog (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2015)

Very nice shot, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2015)

Nicely done, Cog.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 6, 2015)

Cog said:


>


WOW! That is one butt-ugly bird!

Wonderful picture though......


----------



## Cog (Nov 6, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> WOW! That is one butt-ugly bird!
> 
> Wonderful picture though......


Thanks! It's a flamingo.


----------



## Northbird (Nov 6, 2015)

7D II + 600 II + 1.4x III TC




Bald eagle (Haliaeetus leucocephalus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2015)

Excellent shot. Well done, Northbird.


----------



## ERHP (Nov 7, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Nice shot! Look at the can opener on that guy


----------



## Cog (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks for you comments!


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Cog. 
Nice series of shots, I particularly like this one, but I'm trying to get an idea of the perspective, are those vertical lines in the back fence posts close or telegraph poles far off, I'm assuming fence posts close, as I would imagine the bokeh from that lens would hide more distant telegraph poles even at f7.1?
Please don't interpret this as "the posts need removing or distract the viewer," they don't, they add to the picture, it was on second or third look that they got me thinking. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Cog said:


> Thanks for you comments!


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 7, 2015)

perhaps we should start a new thread..... goofy looking birds in flight..... Great Blue Heron 7D2 with 70-200F4


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 8, 2015)

Part of a very large flock of 100,000 snow geese just outside Ottawa, Canada, today....


----------



## Cog (Nov 8, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Cog.
> Nice series of shots, I particularly like this one, but I'm trying to get an idea of the perspective, are those vertical lines in the back fence posts close or telegraph poles far off, I'm assuming fence posts close, as I would imagine the bokeh from that lens would hide more distant telegraph poles even at f7.1?
> Please don't interpret this as "the posts need removing or distract the viewer," they don't, they add to the picture, it was on second or third look that they got me thinking.
> 
> ...



Hi Graham,

Thanks for your comments! Those are more like fence posts. Approximately 2.5 meters high and quite thin, marking someone's territory in the desert.  I think they were closer to the bird than the bird was to me. This is why the lens captured them.

Best,
Vladimir


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi Vladimir. 
Thank you for clarifying that, it all helps to understand this photography lark and how equipment behaves. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Cog said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Cog.
> ...


----------



## Cog (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## chops411 (Nov 13, 2015)

IMG_0872 by Eddie Johnson, on Flickr

IMG_0871 by Eddie Johnson, on Flickr

IMG_0868 by Eddie Johnson, on 

IMG_0867 by Eddie Johnson, on Flickr

IMG_0866 by Eddie Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## quod (Nov 17, 2015)

7D2, 500/4 II, 1.4x III.


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2015)

Very nice picture, quod. Well done.


----------



## rpt (Nov 17, 2015)

Cog said:


>


Where did you shoot this pic Cog?

Looks like it is time for me to go to Bhigwan to shoot some Flamingo, Painted Stork and other birds


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi chops411. 
A nice series of shots of the owl, unfortunately they all appear to be too bright, I hesitate to say overexposed as it is just as likely that you have made adjustments on an uncalibrated monitor, in particular the first one has a white out on the rear third of the body. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi quod. 
Excellent shot, plenty of action, is that the target fish we can see below the surface! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Cog (Nov 17, 2015)

rpt said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Hi rpt,
It's near Al-Khor in Qatar.


----------



## chops411 (Nov 17, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi chops411.
> A nice series of shots of the owl, unfortunately they all appear to be too bright, I hesitate to say overexposed as it is just as likely that you have made adjustments on an uncalibrated monitor, in particular the first one has a white out on the rear third of the body.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


I know. The iso was to high. I was shooting a bear in the woods and forgot to change my setting when I drove out. I was just setting in my car when I saw the hawk fly over. Little stuff like this is what i'm learning more about. Always be ready. Thank you for looking.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi Chops411. 
That is a pretty good reason for the overexposure, I know you are not the first to do that, and I know you won't be the last, it will likely be me! ;D
Better a shot like that than nothing at all, I have tried birds in flight and know how difficult it can be to get and keep them in part of the frame with a focus point, mine are mostly either OOF or empty frames! 
There was a thread a while back that pretty much got to the conclusion that switching back to the green square after leaving a venue or location would at least guarantee that the pictures of the unexpected event would come out. 

Cheers, Graham. 



chops411 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi chops411.
> ...


----------



## FEBS (Nov 17, 2015)

Catched in Uganda:


----------



## quod (Nov 17, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi quod.
> Excellent shot, plenty of action, is that the target fish we can see below the surface!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Thanks for the kind words. Yes, the white blob is the target fish.


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2015)

FEBS said:


> Catched in Uganda:



Great pictures. I especially like the first and 3rd one. Well done.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 18, 2015)

chops411 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi chops411.
> ...


An amateur mistake 

I haven't made a mistake like that for 5 or 6 hours.....


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 18, 2015)

quod said:


> 7D2, 500/4 II, 1.4x III.


Great timing!


----------



## FEBS (Nov 18, 2015)

Click said:


> FEBS said:
> 
> 
> > Catched in Uganda:
> ...



Thanks click,

I just didn't manage to catch the shoebill flying. Only seen once, and was not prepared at that situation because we were visiting the swamp by a canoo.


----------



## Roo (Nov 20, 2015)

Wedge Tailed Eagle and Peregrine Falcon


----------



## Click (Nov 20, 2015)

Roo said:


> Wedge Tailed Eagle




Great shot, Roo.


----------



## Cog (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2015)

I really like the first picture. Well done, Cog.


----------



## Mickat (Nov 21, 2015)

1. Sea Eagle
2. Whistling Kite


----------



## Cog (Nov 22, 2015)

Click said:


> I really like the first picture. Well done, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## FEBS (Nov 22, 2015)

Cog said:


>



Great shot Cog. Very beautiful.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 23, 2015)

chickadee in flight..... barely.....


----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> chickadee in flight..... barely.....



Levitation?


;D


----------



## Cog (Nov 25, 2015)

FEBS said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## bjd (Nov 25, 2015)

Click said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > chickadee in flight..... barely.....
> ...



NO!

If you look very carefully he is balanced on a single Talon (nail).


----------



## bjd (Nov 25, 2015)

Duck in flight.

Cheers Brian


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 28, 2015)

Modest success today with the 6D with these guys but hoping for much better one day soon. 

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Nov 28, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Modest success today with the 6D with these guys but hoping for much better one day soon.
> 
> Jack



Cool shots! Wish the ones in N.FL were this cooperative, lol.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 28, 2015)

Jack,
*wonderful!*
-r


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Modest success today with the 6D with these guys but hoping for much better one day soon.
> 
> Jack




Cool shots, Jack. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks guys. Like they say it helps to be on good terms with the model, but even so they don't always do as they are told! 

Between the 6D and the 1D M IV I'm just a little frustrated. I'm almost always on the edge of having adequate light, hence the 6D in this case at ISO 1250 for better IQ when cropping, but I now understand how folk always say that once you've handled a pro camera, others just don't seem quite acceptable. I really like a permanently lit focus point! If only the weight could be brought down. I hadn't shot the 6D for quite a few days and it's hit home that it doesn't allow for full hand gripping like the 1D M IV. So, I'm bracing for a financial hit when the 1DX M II has settled into the market. Never thought I'd become so foolish! :-[ Also never thought this hobby could become so addictive!

Jack


----------



## scyrene (Nov 28, 2015)

Finally achieved my goal of seeing and photographing short-eared owls.


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2015)

scyrene said:


> Finally achieved my goal of seeing and photographing short-eared owls.




Very nice series. Well done, scyrene.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 28, 2015)

Click said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Finally achieved my goal of seeing and photographing short-eared owls.
> ...



+1 Isn't it cool to examine after the fact what is so fleeting when you're there in the moment grabbing the shots! At 14, many moons ago I mounted one of these (road kill) and it's still with me today. Never did find the ears. 

Jack


----------



## monkey44 (Nov 28, 2015)

+1 Isn't it cool to examine after the fact what is so fleeting when you're there in the moment grabbing the shots! At 14, many moons ago I mounted one of these (road kill) and it's still with me today. Never did find the ears. 

Jack
[/quote]

Hummm ... isn't that weird, I have the ears jack, always wondered where that body went.


----------



## noncho (Nov 28, 2015)

Black kite (Milvus migrans), my old 70D + Sigma 100-300 F4:


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2015)

noncho said:


> Black kite (Milvus migrans), my old 70D + Sigma 100-300 F4:



I really like this picture. Nicely done, noncho.


----------



## scyrene (Nov 28, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > scyrene said:
> ...



Lol, thanks guys.


----------



## Cog (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## noncho (Nov 29, 2015)

^^ Nice herron 

Thanks Click!
Griffon and Egyptian vultures, 70D + 400 2.8L IS II:


----------



## ams2d (Nov 29, 2015)

Archibald_Beach_Park_22Oct2015-3 



Archibald_Beach_Park_22Oct2015-5

Jim, on Flickr


----------



## chauncey (Nov 29, 2015)

Jonathon...what else could you call a seagull


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2015)

chauncey said:


> Jonathon...what else could you call a seagull





Very nice shot, chauncey.


----------



## sedwards (Nov 30, 2015)

better late than never


1DS35405-Edit by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2015)

sedwards said:


> better late than never



Nice picture, sedwards. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 30, 2015)

Help, for those that have a lot of experience is my 1/1600 with 300 F2.8 II too slow for this shot? 1D4 ISO 640 F 7.1, about 1/5 of frame. There was nothing else in the frame so I assume AF caught the bird.

Jack


----------



## NancyP (Nov 30, 2015)

Delightful photo of the pileated woodpecker. You do have a small amount of feather tip blur, but in my opinion, it adds to the photo by giving the impression of speed. Keep on doing whatever you are doing! I typically use a shutter speed of around 1/2000 sec.


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2015)

Beautiful. Great shot Jack. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks Nancy and Click. I'm only satisfied in the sense that a short while ago I never imagined I'd have the opportunity to get shots of these amazing birds. OTOH I want a sharper photo. Could IS be a factor in this. I'm using center focus with surrounding expansion and shooting manual for exposure. Maybe I'm expecting too much with the cropping given it's not my 6D. BIF has proven a big challenge for me.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Nov 30, 2015)

Jack, It's a very nice shot, and not bad sharpness considering it's a relatively serious crop and the bird is only about 840x750 pixels. I think the blur on the far wing tip might not be caused by movement but maybe you have focussed on the near wing and so you have front focus, lowering the sharpness of the head. There is a slight white halo around the bird, suggesting vigorous sharpening. How did you sharpen?


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 30, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Help, for those that have a lot of experience is my 1/1600 with 300 F2.8 II too slow for this shot? 1D4 ISO 640 F 7.1, about 1/5 of frame. There was nothing else in the frame so I assume AF caught the bird.
> 
> Jack



Don't forget, cropping is the same as using a crop camera. If you use the 1/5 frame for an image compared to the entire frame then the 1/5 frame crop is enlarged 5 times as much for the same image size, so is any motion blur.

Extrapolating that out, if 1/100 is good on FF, then 1/260 should give you the same motion characteristics on a full image from a 1.6 crop, and 1/230 on the 1D MkIV. If you then crop that to 1/5 you are looking at a five fold increase in shutter speed for the same subject motion, or 1/500 for the ff, 1/1300 for a 1.6 camera and 1/1150 for the 1.3 crop camera, sobering numbers.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 30, 2015)

Appreciate the comments, guys. AlanF, no doubt I'm expecting too much relative to the pixels I have. I now am growing to appreciate the conflict. When I go 300 X1.4 I'm much more challenged to get a lock on the guy so I guess for now I'm stuck with this kind of result - more practice it'll be and attempts to get in better lighting for a faster shutter. Why does there always have to be such compromises? 

AlanF, I shoot raw with the default level 3 sharpening in DPP but I did use the lens specific sharpening at 65. I never noticed what you have mentioned but maybe it's wise to cut back?

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Dec 1, 2015)

Perhaps turning off IS and using f/4 instead of f/7.1 would make it easier to track and also lower motion blur of the bird flying at 1/4000 s?


----------



## 2n10 (Dec 1, 2015)

Jack that is a fine capture. PDB's description is spot on. It is much more difficult to get tack IF shots as you have less time to AF on the subject due to tracking and a little faster shutter speed can help. Going to a larger aperture will increase the blur level as your effective DOF is less. f/8 might have helped a little also. Not using IS or changing it to mode 2 could help. The greatest help is going to come from panning practice.


----------



## 2n10 (Dec 1, 2015)

California Gull
7D II, 100-400 II, 1.4TC III, 1/500, f/8, ISO 160


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2015)

2n10 said:


> California Gull
> 7D II, 100-400 II, 1.4TC III, 1/500, f/8, ISO 160



Nice picture, 2n10.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 1, 2015)

2n10 said:


> Jack that is a fine capture. PDB's description is spot on. It is much more difficult to get tack IF shots as you have less time to AF on the subject due to tracking and a little faster shutter speed can help. Going to a larger aperture will increase the blur level as your effective DOF is less. f/8 might have helped a little also. Not using IS or changing it to mode 2 could help. The greatest help is going to come from panning practice.



You got that right - I am challenged to keep the focus points on target with the weight of the 300 2.8 and need lots of practice. It's quite different than just holding it steady for a single shot. Wish I was by the sea so I could practice on gulls. 

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi 2n10. 
That is a lovely shot, great colours. 

Cheers, Graham. 



2n10 said:


> California Gull
> 7D II, 100-400 II, 1.4TC III, 1/500, f/8, ISO 160


----------



## 2n10 (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks Click and Graham.

Jack I am 250 miles from the sea. I do have a lot of lakes near by though.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 1, 2015)

2n10 said:


> Thanks Click and Graham.
> 
> Jack I am 250 miles from the sea. I do have a lot of lakes near by though.



The ideal would be to have a pet like Harry the Heron - BTW where is Harry lately?

Jack


----------



## Cog (Dec 4, 2015)

Falconry:


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2015)

Very nice pictures, Cog. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi Cog. 
Love Falcons and birds of prey in general and you take some beautiful shots of them, particularly like the first one. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Cog said:


> Falconry:


----------



## TheJock (Dec 5, 2015)

Just trying to sort through a whole load of images on my desktop and came across this one, I realised that I never actually posted it here.
Two Socotra Cormorants snapped flying over the Al Qudra Lakes in Dubai, this lake is small and man made, and over 50klm inland!!


----------



## Cog (Dec 5, 2015)

Thank you for nice comments!


----------



## Cog (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2015)

Awesome. Great shot, Cog.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi Cog. 
Fabulous, stunning shot, well done. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 5, 2015)

WOW!


----------



## Cog (Dec 6, 2015)

Thank you, guys!


----------



## FEBS (Dec 6, 2015)

Beautiful capture.


----------



## sedwards (Dec 6, 2015)

Snow Goose
1DsIII + 400mm F5.6L
F7.1
1/1000
ISO 500
430exII @ 1/2 power + better beamer



1DS35502-Edit by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 7, 2015)

Meadowlark, on the move.


----------



## Click (Dec 7, 2015)

steven kessel said:


> Meadowlark, on the move.



Very nice shot, Steven.


----------



## fabio (Dec 8, 2015)

Some of my "almost in flight birds".... ;D ;D ;D ;D 8)


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice shots, Fabio. I especially like the second one.


----------



## bjd (Dec 13, 2015)

fabio said:


> Some of my "almost in flight birds".... ;D ;D ;D ;D 8)


Nice shots!. Wasn't the second one called a "Spruce Goose" 8)
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Dec 13, 2015)

Testing my very new 7D MKII and trying to get my head around the AF. Seagulls are the best thing I could find to practice on, but the area they fly in here is very enclosed by trees. Very difficult to follow them at all. 

Seagull in Flight by Brian Dorling, auf Flickr


Möwe in Tierpark (Bürgerpark) Senden by Brian Dorling, auf Flickr


Möwe in Tierpark (Bürgerpark) Senden by Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2015)

Very nice series. Well done, bjd.


----------



## fabio (Dec 15, 2015)

western marsh harrier (Circus aeruginosus)


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2015)

fabio said:


> western marsh harrier (Circus aeruginosus)



Beautiful. Well done, Fabio.


----------



## Cog (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## FEBS (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi Cog,

Beautiful photos


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2015)

Lovely shots, Cog. 8)


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Dec 19, 2015)

A few barn swallows in flight...


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2015)

Sharpening Iron said:


> A few barn swallows in flight...




Very nice series, Sharpening Iron. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Dec 19, 2015)

…a few raptors, and a hummer fight.


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks, Click, as always, for the kind word. I love these forums. They are a great resource for information, new perspectives and encouragement along the photographic journey. Thanks for doing your part!


----------



## lion rock (Dec 19, 2015)

Holy cow, Iron, what a wonderful catch with the dummies! Just superb!
-r


----------



## sedwards (Dec 20, 2015)

Some fantastic pics here guys !
This is my best from today .
Brown Pelican



5D3_6360 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2015)

Beautiful shot, Stuart.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 20, 2015)

Great recent shots everyone. Birds like swallows dart and turn and are challenging in my books.

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Dec 21, 2015)

Royal Tern


Royal Tern by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 21, 2015)

sedwards said:


> Royal Tern
> 
> 
> Royal Tern by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr



Is that full frame? Pretty impressive.

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Dec 21, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> sedwards said:
> 
> 
> > Royal Tern
> ...


if you mean un-cropped , i cropped the top a little to make it 16x9 but thats all.


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2015)

sedwards said:


> Royal Tern



Lovely shot, Stuart.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 21, 2015)

Blacktailed Godwits.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 21, 2015)

WOW!

Jack


----------



## Cog (Dec 22, 2015)

*Click, FEBS*
Thank you, guys!


----------



## dpc (Dec 23, 2015)

Environmental shot, I guess.


----------



## dpc (Dec 23, 2015)

sedwards said:


> Royal Tern
> 
> 
> Royal Tern by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr




Nice picture!


----------



## Mr Bean (Dec 31, 2015)

Pink Eared ducks.
Western Treatment Plant (near Melbourne, Australia).


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
I've not responded here for a while , so here is a big pat on the back for all, lots of great shots. Thanks for keeping the quality high, it gives us others something to strive towards! 

Happy new year to all. 
Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 31, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> I've not responded here for a while , so here is a big pat on the back for all, lots of great shots. Thanks for keeping the quality high, it gives us others something to strive towards!
> 
> Happy new year to all.
> Cheers, Graham.



I second that!

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Jan 1, 2016)

White Ibis at Merrit Island , Florida


5D3_8835 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2016)

Excellent shot, Stuart. Nicely done.


----------



## snowleo (Jan 1, 2016)

What is the result of a trip by fish trawler on beautiful sunny day on the Lofoten Islands in Norway? Well, on one side it is the seagulls following us waiting for their chance to steal some fish. The other side ... see next post.

All pictues taken with the 7D and the 70-300 L back in 2013.


----------



## snowleo (Jan 1, 2016)

On the other side there were sea eagles. The staff of the trawler knew where they lived, a short call and the passed by to see what was going on. These photos, too, were taken with the 7D and the 70-300 L.


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2016)

Great shots, snowleo.


----------



## studeb (Jan 2, 2016)

Well, I thought I was almost kinda sorta getting good.

Then i looked at this thread.

Nuts, i have miles to learn.


----------



## Cog (Jan 2, 2016)

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 2, 2016)

studeb said:


> Well, I thought I was almost kinda sorta getting good.
> 
> Then i looked at this thread.
> 
> Nuts, i have miles to learn.



Right there with you. This thread is both inspiration and reality check.


----------



## sayyesyes (Jan 2, 2016)

Sandhill Crane, Monte Vista CO


----------



## luka567 (Jan 8, 2016)

Buteo buteo by Luka Rifelj, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2016)

I really like this shot. Nicely done, Luka.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 11, 2016)

WOW, now that's gotta be your pet bird trained for photography! 

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2016)

PiNo said:


> Kingfisher , more on my website http://birdsinflight.be/



WOW! Stunning. Great shot.


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 11, 2016)

luka567 said:


> Buteo buteo by Luka Rifelj, on Flickr


Stunning Luka! Well done!


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 11, 2016)

snowleo said:


> On the other side there were sea eagles. The staff of the trawler knew where they lived, a short call and the passed by to see what was going on. These photos, too, were taken with the 7D and the 70-300 L.


Love that 4th image leo! Very nice indeed!


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 11, 2016)

PiNo said:


> Kingfisher , more on my website http://birdsinflight.be/


Wow! What else can one say! Exceptional Capture PiNo! ;D


----------



## PiNo (Jan 12, 2016)

luka567 said:


> Buteo buteo by Luka Rifelj, on Flickr


Great shot !


----------



## scyrene (Jan 12, 2016)

snowleo said:


> On the other side there were sea eagles. The staff of the trawler knew where they lived, a short call and the passed by to see what was going on. These photos, too, were taken with the 7D and the 70-300 L.



Magnificent!


----------



## scyrene (Jan 12, 2016)

sayyesyes said:


> Sandhill Crane, Monte Vista CO



Oh to see a crane! How wonderful


----------



## scyrene (Jan 12, 2016)

luka567 said:


> Buteo buteo by Luka Rifelj, on Flickr



Excellent atmospheric shot!


----------



## scyrene (Jan 12, 2016)

I caught up with short eared owls again yesterday. They are lovely birds, and not *too* challenging for BIF (except the need for high ISO!) This is at ISO 4000, 700mm f/5.6.


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2016)

Lovely shot. Nicely done, scyrene.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi Scyrene. 
Beautiful shot, along with many others here, inc Luka and PiNo. 
Unfortunately I don't have an image other than the one stored in my brain, but yesterday as I walked from my workshop to my van when I got about 8 or 10 feet from my van a Barn Owl passed through that gap, didn't see it until it was right in front of me but wow. I watched as he flew down across the garden of the Manor House next door, truly awesome, if I'd had a camera I'd not have caught him anyway, way too fast. 

Cheers, Graham. 



scyrene said:


> I caught up with short eared owls again yesterday. They are lovely birds, and not *too* challenging for BIF (except the need for high ISO!) This is at ISO 4000, 700mm f/5.6.


----------



## Northbird (Jan 13, 2016)

Agreed, Short-ears are very entertaining birds to observe and photograph. 





Short-eared owl (Asio flammeus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2016)

Beautiful picture, Tony. 8)


----------



## PiNo (Jan 13, 2016)

Short eared , last week after several days stand by , bingo


----------



## PiNo (Jan 13, 2016)

Northbird said:


> Agreed, Short-ears are very entertaining birds to observe and photograph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice shot !


----------



## PiNo (Jan 13, 2016)

scyrene said:


> I caught up with short eared owls again yesterday. They are lovely birds, and not *too* challenging for BIF (except the need for high ISO!) This is at ISO 4000, 700mm f/5.6.


Nice shot !


----------



## PiNo (Jan 13, 2016)

scyrene said:


> I caught up with short eared owls again yesterday. They are lovely birds, and not *too* challenging for BIF (except the need for high ISO!) This is at ISO 4000, 700mm f/5.6.


Nice shot !


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2016)

PiNo said:


> Short eared , last week after several days stand by , bingo



Beautiful pictures. Nicely done, PiNo.


----------



## davidgator (Jan 13, 2016)

Spoonbill, Florida


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 13, 2016)

Here I am no longer owning the 1D4 and not too interested in chasing BIF shots with my 6D drooling over recent postings - very impressive.

Now, should I kill a good chunk of my life savings on a 1DX II? So tempting!

Jack


----------



## monkey44 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jack, only you can tell, but you'd never regret it, and at least it stops the drooling.


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2016)

davidgator said:


> Spoonbill, Florida



Nice shot, David.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 13, 2016)

monkey44 said:


> Jack, only you can tell, but you'd never regret it, and at least it stops the drooling.



But if I'm no good at it then the drooling will continue.  I think the 1D4 for 3 months taught me that it'll at least be a lot easier than with the 6D. I am serious about the 1DX II though since you can't take it with you and the end often comes sooner than one would like to acknowledge!

Here is one of the eagles with the 1D4 from this May. The perfectly sunny days at Haida Gwaii made it challenging with the white heads not to mention it was hard to know what their flight plan was.

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Jan 14, 2016)

Roseate Spoonbill
Merrit Island , Florida


5D3_8760 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Here is one of the eagles with the 1D4 from this May. The perfectly sunny days at Haida Gwaii made it challenging with the white heads not to mention it was hard to know what their flight plan was.
> 
> Jack




Beautiful shot, Jack.


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2016)

sedwards said:


> Roseate Spoonbill
> Merrit Island , Florida



Looks like an airliner just before landing. I really like the light passing through the feathers. Nicely done, Stuart.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks click. Those were the first significant BIF shots I've done and I got to practice for nearly a week. Big and slower but still challenging for me. It was such a treat being around so many eagles. But those white heads - what a pain. Not so with the younger birds.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jan 14, 2016)

Very nice, Jack!
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks click. Those were the first significant BIF shots I've done and I got to practice for nearly a week. Big and slower but still challenging for me. It was such a treat being around so many eagles. But those white heads - what a pain. Not so with the younger birds.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks click. Those were the first significant BIF shots I've done and I got to practice for nearly a week. Big and slower but still challenging for me. It was such a treat being around so many eagles. But those white heads - what a pain. Not so with the younger birds.
> 
> Jack



Another very nice shot, Jack. Well done.


----------



## snowleo (Jan 16, 2016)

There's another picture I would like to share. It is an African Darter in full flight - taken during a safari in the Okavango Delta in Botswana, Africa. Quite a remarkable bird, the African Darter. Its plumage looks like fur (once it has dried after the bird has dived for fish)...


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2016)

I really like this shot, snowleo. Nicely done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 16, 2016)

Click said:


> I really like this shot, snowleo. Nicely done.



Yes nice - I assume that a larger view is not possible. That's one cool creature.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jan 18, 2016)

Spot-bill pelican and Open-bill stork (5DIII at 600mm)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 18, 2016)

Wow, especially the first one. I assume not much cropping on these.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Wow, especially the first one.



+1 Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks Jack and Click. I nailed both fairly close.


----------



## ERHP (Jan 19, 2016)

A female Gadwall during the final course correction before touchdown.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 19, 2016)

Quite a pleasing shot!

Jack


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 19, 2016)

I must admit that in my feeble attempts at capturing BIF shots they have all come up woefully short of what I see routinely posted in this forum. Kudos to all the BIF-photo-sensei here.


----------



## TheJock (Jan 19, 2016)

sedwards said:


> Roseate Spoonbill
> Merrit Island , Florida
> 
> 
> 5D3_8760 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


Stuart, this is an outstanding shot!
I love the colour in the wings!!!!


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2016)

ERHP said:


> A female Gadwall during the final course correction before touchdown.




Great shot, Sir! 8)


----------



## PiNo (Jan 21, 2016)

Another Short eared Owl ....


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2016)

PiNo said:


> Another Short eared Owl ....



Beautiful pictures. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 21, 2016)

Click said:


> PiNo said:
> 
> 
> > Another Short eared Owl ....
> ...



Love them, so sweet. We have them in Alberta but I never see them. 

Jack


----------



## PiNo (Jan 21, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > PiNo said:
> ...



Jack , We now have a good season in Belgium, it is a rare species here. It is the first time after so many years we see them .There is a location where they regularly hunt for sunset .A good year with lots of prey.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 21, 2016)

PiNo, Belgium! I wish I could come there and have a day with you where they are. Do you have much "wilderness"?

Believe it or not I have one on a shelf I mounted about 50 years ago when I was a teen enthused about taxidermy. It was road kill given to me.

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Jan 23, 2016)

Sandhill Crane on the move


1DS37737-Edit by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 23, 2016)

Very nice shot, Stuart.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 24, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Stuart.



Great!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jan 24, 2016)

Brahminy Kite 5DIII + 300/2 II + 2xTC @f/5.6, Black Kite, Painted Stork 7DII + 100-400


----------



## sedwards (Jan 24, 2016)

I really like that painted stork Alan !


----------



## applecider (Jan 25, 2016)

Anna's hummingbird, shot about 25 feet from my stove burner using a three flash setup, two RT off and one master on camera. 300mm f2.8 with 1.4ext at 1/4000 f5.6 or so.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 25, 2016)

applecider, hard to top that, especially the first one! What are your thoughts about the dark background that often results from flash?

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2016)

Lovely shots, applecider .


----------



## AlanF (Jan 25, 2016)

applecider said:


> Anna's hummingbird, shot about 25 feet from my stove burner using a three flash setup, two RT off and one master on camera. 300mm f2.8 with 1.4ext at 1/4000 f5.6 or so.



Great technical achievement, lovely photos.


----------



## applecider (Jan 25, 2016)

I rather like the dark background as IMO it lets the bird pop. If it was in a flower bed then the flashes could be angled to let it show or another flash could be used as a background light, maybe there would be enough daylight.
I amazes me that even 4000 shutter speed can only just begin to freeze their wings. It should also be noted that at these shutter speeds it's all high speed sync.

My goal is to try to catch a hummer eating a midge or whatever tiny insects they catch, that is a difficult set up.


----------



## 2n10 (Jan 26, 2016)

Great shots applecider.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks for your observations, applecider.

For those of you have followed my posts a bit you'll recall my May adventure to Haida Gwaii (previously Queen Charlotte Islands). I have just done a blog for tourism, focused on Copper Bay and the eagles - take a peek.

http://www.gohaidagwaii.ca/blog/eagle-photography-at-copper-bay-on-moresby-island

Jack


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 26, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks click. Those were the first significant BIF shots I've done and I got to practice for nearly a week. Big and slower but still challenging for me. It was such a treat being around so many eagles. But those white heads - what a pain. Not so with the younger birds.
> 
> Jack



Really nice Jack! Your BIF images have made huge leaps since the last time I was on here!! Wow! Makes me realize I how much I need to get back out there!! Thank you! ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks Krob78. Having sold the 1D4 I'm back to the 6D and BIF certainly is not its strong point. Now, I'm biding my time since the 1D4 went in order for the 1DX2 to become a reality. I simply grew to like some pro features and couldn't bring myself to accept the 7D2 although it clearly is serving its customers very well. 

CR has been indispensable to me in climbing the learning curve and comments such as yours and many others have really helped me persist.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 26, 2016)

Here are a couple more from the Haida Gwaii trip. Pretty well all were done with 1D4 and 300 2.8 II X2, which was tricky AF but certainly doable once I realized I just needed to guestimate a pre-focus and be careful about when I hit the back button.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 26, 2016)

Had so many photos to go through that I didn't get around to the Haida Gwaii folder and now I've been reliving the holiday and I want to go back! :'(

This isn't the greatest photo but it needs to be considered in perspective - like all the rest, it's 300mm 2.8 II X2 III on a 1D4 but at 1/640 sec., F13. Thus the nice DOF. I don't complain about Canon gear. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2016)

Very nice shots, jack. I really like the last picture.

Well done, Sir.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 26, 2016)

Jack,
Beautiful photo!
I looked at your blog from Haida Gwaii and I think I should make it one of my destinations, hoping!
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 26, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Jack,
> Beautiful photo!
> I looked at your blog from Haida Gwaii and I think I should make it one of my destinations, hoping!
> -r



You won't regret going. I was uncertain initially because it was impossible to get a realistic feeling for just what it would be like. There is limited internet, basically only in the larger centers but one has to keep in mind that the total drive from Queen Charlotte City (city?? less than a few thousand folk) to the northern termination of the Yellowhead highway, is less than 100 miles. It is an asset to have one's own accommodation, i.e for me a small motorhome, to really be free. 

The Haida were all but wiped out due to disease caused by early visitors to the islands but they have rebounded and remain determined and are working hard to maintain pride and ownership. All sensitive areas have a "watchman" who is responsible for overseeing what goes on. Virtually no crime. A photographer who loves the wild can't go wrong. I simply have to go back because I was awe struck by the eagles and neglected other opportunities.

Jack


----------



## dw2013 (Jan 27, 2016)

Condor, flying over Colca Canyon, Peru.


----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2016)

dw2013 said:


> Condor, flying over Colca Canyon, Peru.



Nice shot. Well done, dw2013.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 29, 2016)

A few Red Kites from Gigrins Farm in Wales. Taken on Wednesday, a cold afternoon. 5DII, 400 f2.8 LIS and a 70-200 f2.8 LIS II


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> A few Red Kites from Gigrins Farm in Wales. Taken on Wednesday, a cold afternoon. 5DII, 400 f2.8 LIS and a 70-200 f2.8 LIS II




Great shots. Nicely done.


----------



## snowleo (Jan 29, 2016)

Red Kites? I just wanted to post some photos of them, too...
...but I guess you don't mind if I do. These pictures were taken a week ago in beautiful weather and the bright sunlight was reflected by the snow (7DII with Tamron 150-600)


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2016)

Beautiful shots, snowleo. Well done.


----------



## Cog (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2016)

Very nice shots, Cog. I really like the second picture. Well done.


----------



## Camera nut (Feb 2, 2016)

Caught this picture of an eagle flying by an American flag.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 2, 2016)

Cog,
Excellent!
-r


----------



## Cog (Feb 2, 2016)

*Click, lion rock*
Thank you, guys!

The picture won't be complete without these flamingos


----------



## NancyP (Feb 2, 2016)

As always, great things on this thread! Thank you, everyone. It inspires me to get out there and spot an eagle or two.


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2016)

Camera nut said:


> Caught this picture of an eagle flying by an American flag.



Excellent timing. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 3, 2016)

Click said:


> Camera nut said:
> 
> 
> > Caught this picture of an eagle flying by an American flag.
> ...



How about eagle and flying flag!  Cool.

Jack


----------



## bjd (Feb 4, 2016)

Cormorant Landing

Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2016)

Very nice shot, Brian.


----------



## bjd (Feb 4, 2016)

Not a single close up of a Red Kite, but a single shot showing how closely they follow each 
other to take food from the feeding platform.

Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2016)

Cool picture. Well done, Brian.


----------



## bjd (Feb 4, 2016)

Messy Eater!

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Feb 4, 2016)

Click said:


> Cool picture. Well done, Brian.


Thanks Click, much appreciated!


----------



## Alwin (Feb 4, 2016)

Short Eared Owl
Picture made in the north of Germany, in a harbour area.

Alwin


----------



## bjd (Feb 4, 2016)

Alwin said:


> Short Eared Owl
> Picture made in the north of Germany, in a harbour area.
> 
> Alwin


Wonderful. Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2016)

Alwin said:


> Short Eared Owl
> Picture made in the north of Germany, in a harbour area.
> 
> Alwin




Beautiful shots, Alwin. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2016)

Love em all.

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Feb 6, 2016)

Would love to catch some owls in flight. Here is a Prairie Falcon I happened to catch on a flyby.


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2016)

Great shot, ERHP.


----------



## bjd (Feb 6, 2016)

ERHP said:


> Would love to catch some owls in flight. Here is a Prairie Falcon I happened to catch on a flyby.


Great shot EHRP!


----------



## Grant (Feb 8, 2016)

The newest addition to our family. We saw the mating dance in December.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 8, 2016)

Grant, aren't they a blast to photograph! Nice.

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2016)

Grant said:


> The newest addition to our family. We saw the mating dance in December.



Very nice shot, Grant.


----------



## brianjnelson (Feb 10, 2016)

800mm pan shot.


----------



## brianjnelson (Feb 10, 2016)

taking advantage of the late light.


----------



## snowleo (Feb 10, 2016)

Can anyone help me, please? How many flamingos do you count on this picture? Everytime I count I get another result.

 ;D ;D

Flamingos also fly in a V-formation. And pics like this just happen when you take a 'leg' of the V the right time.


----------



## snowleo (Feb 10, 2016)

I discovered a nice place to take photos from flamingos in the Camargue Nature Reserve in southern France back in 2012. You can park your car at the shoreline of some salt water lakes and take your chair, sit down and watch - if you want. I couldn't sit down. I had to walk to different places. Especially in the morning or evening, the flamingos moved from their feeding to their sleeping grounds. There was constant air traffic!

I 'only' owned a 7D with the 70-300 L lens at that time, so all these pics were taken with that equipment.

Just watch the bird in the center of the last picture - can you see it? There's not 1 but 2 flamingos flying side by side, from the head to the toes in exactly the same position.


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2016)

brianjnelson said:


> taking advantage of the late light.



Nice shot, Brian. Welcome to CR


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 10, 2016)

brianjnelson said:


> 800mm pan shot.



Cool effect.

Jack


----------



## MarCath (Feb 14, 2016)

Vautour fauve - Rémuzat Drôme
1Dx 200-400 160 iso 1/640 f5,6


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice shot, MarCath.


----------



## MarCath (Feb 14, 2016)

Merci Click
Vol de grues cendrées, lac du Der - Aube - France
7D 500mm x1,4 1/1250 à 5,6 160 iso


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 14, 2016)

MarCath said:


> Vautour fauve - Rémuzat Drôme
> 1Dx 200-400 160 iso 1/640 f5,6



+1 Interesting guy!

Jack


----------



## Werz (Feb 19, 2016)

Snow Goose in Quebec, Canada




Snow Goose in flight v2 by Dominic Marcoux, on Flickr


----------



## digigal (Feb 19, 2016)

Osprey


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2016)

digigal said:


> Osprey



Nice capture.


----------



## ERHP (Feb 19, 2016)

Click said:


> digigal said:
> 
> 
> > Osprey
> ...


+1

Sitting in the mud along the mouth of the San Diego River, I managed to catch this GBH on takeoff.


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2016)

Lovely. Very nice shot, ERHP.


----------



## spandau (Feb 19, 2016)

Local Goshawk taken with 400mm F5.6L and Canon 70D.


----------



## sedwards (Feb 20, 2016)

Still going through my pics from 2 months ago in Florida


5D3_8221 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Cog (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Click (Mar 4, 2016)

Beautiful shots, Cog. I especially like the first and 3rd picture.

Nicely done.


----------



## Cog (Mar 5, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, Cog. I especially like the first and 3rd picture.
> Nicely done.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## LSeries (Mar 6, 2016)

Common Tern On The Fly by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2016)

I really like this picture. Well done, LSeries.


----------



## LSeries (Mar 6, 2016)

Click said:


> I really like this picture. Well done, LSeries.



Thank you, Click!


----------



## Cog (Mar 11, 2016)

I was photo hunting for shore birds and noticed that sandpipers and plovers are less afraid of me when I come from the water than when I come from the shore. This guy flew past me close enough to be photographed.


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2016)

Lovely shot, Cog. Well done.


----------



## Cog (Mar 12, 2016)

Gulls are not uncommon in Doha and vicinity, but they rarely come close. Today I had luck and shot some birds as they were hovering not far from the quay. Locals say they will be off soon. Unfortunately, the birds were mostly flying closer to the shore showing their tails. Nevertheless, I could make some decent shots.


----------



## Cog (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2016)

Very nice series, Cog. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Math70 (Mar 18, 2016)

Pico Bonito, Honduras 2016


----------



## Click (Mar 18, 2016)

Math70 said:


> Pico Bonito, Honduras 2016



Beautiful shot. Well done, Math70.


----------



## Cog (Mar 20, 2016)

A white morph of Western Reef Heron. They are many here but they typically fly away long before you notice them. They also have a nasty habit of flying past you when you suddenly turn away or check your camera. 

Canon 7D mII + EF 100-400mm II


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2016)

Very nice one, Cog.


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 20, 2016)

*Laysan albatross*, Kaena point, Oahu
03-12-16
7D and 100-400mm

It is mating seasons, lots of them putting on bonding displays. Great photo op and wonderful birding.


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice pictures, Jeff. I especially like the second one.


----------



## TheJock (Mar 21, 2016)

Cog said:


>



I love the Slender Billed Gull Cog, well done, I'm hoping to get out this coming weekend, before it gets too hot here in DXB!!!


----------



## ISO64 (Mar 22, 2016)

*Snow Geese in Flight*

A very narrow view of an enormous group of snow geese, all taking off together. The photo covers probably just 1/20th in width and less than eighth in height of what I could see. Likely there was about 5000-8000 birds on the water of Richelieu river, plus Canada geese and some other. Were they loud? Beats any college game!

Canon 7D2
400/5.6 L + TC 1.4 III
1/1600 s, ISO-320, f/6.0, +1/3 EV

regards


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 22, 2016)

And no collisions - wow. Very nice.

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2016)

Cool shot. Nicely done, ISO64


----------



## SH00T (Mar 22, 2016)

7D Mark II EF85 F1.8


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2016)

SH00T said:


> 7D Mark II EF85 F1.8



Very nice first post, welcome to CR.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 22, 2016)

Click said:


> SH00T said:
> 
> 
> > 7D Mark II EF85 F1.8
> ...


+1
Welcome to CR!

SH00T, if you used a 85 mm, how much did you crop or was the flyby so close?
Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## SH00T (Mar 22, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice first post, welcome to CR.



Thank You for the Welcome! And the Compliment... 

I was on the bow of a Cruise ship, and the Birds ( Red footed Boobies I believe ) were playing in the air of the bow. Off Willis Island, Some 400 ish Kilometers East of Cairns.. Possible 12-15 M above the sea.. I was there the same time last year, on the same cruise.. I was waiting for them... Getting them with the 85mm was a good moment...



Maximilian said:


> SH00T, if you used a 85 mm, how much did you crop or was the flyby so close?
> Thanks in advance for your reply.


He came very close.... I didn't crop much... 

Here it is SOOC..


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 22, 2016)

Very nice shot. Lovely bird.

Jack


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 23, 2016)

SH00T said:


> Red footed Boobies I believe ...


Yes, you're right. And Thank you for your reply.
I like both pictures. SOOC looks even a little bit better to me. 
(somehow it might be: flying bird => needs space => looks better with some space to fly *lol*)


----------



## EvilZeev228 (Apr 2, 2016)

1Dx
70 200 F2.8L II

I really love this lens....i have the 300mm F4.0 put in 1Dx gave lower shutter speeds...as i put in 70 200....the shutter speed sound so much more awesome!


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2016)

EvilZeev228 said:


> 1Dx
> 70 200 F2.8L II
> 
> I really love this lens....i have the 300mm F4.0 put in 1Dx gave lower shutter speeds...as i put in 70 200....the shutter speed sound so much more awesome!




Very nice shots, EvilZeev228. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 2, 2016)

Now I know where the term "jail bird" came from.

Jack


----------



## martinslade (Apr 2, 2016)

This pair of blue tits (UK) were in the pre-mating chasing around so they stayed around for a while but still hard to catch these small flitty birds in focus.


----------



## AdamFichna (Apr 2, 2016)

White-tailed eagles, Poland
Canon 7D, Canon 300mm f/2.8 IS II


----------



## lion rock (Apr 2, 2016)

martinslade,
Mighty nice!
-r



martinslade said:


> This pair of blue tits (UK) were in the pre-mating chasing around so they stayed around for a while but still hard to catch these small flitty birds in focus.


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2016)

AdamFichna said:


> White-tailed eagles, Poland
> Canon 7D, Canon 300mm f/2.8 IS II



Great shots, AdamFichna.


----------



## martinslade (Apr 2, 2016)

lion rock said:


> martinslade,
> Mighty nice!
> -r
> 
> ...



Thanks Lion Rock


----------



## Cog (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2016)

Very nice shot, Cog.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 5, 2016)

martinslade said:


> http://www.k9snaps.com/Peregrine.gif



Very cool - amazing bird. It plays rather fast though - how to slow it down?

Jack


----------



## NancyP (Apr 5, 2016)

Those eagles are positively scary. Are they fishing birds? Our American bald eagles seem to have a lot of sky battles trying to snatch fishes from each other's talons.


----------



## JMZawodny (Apr 5, 2016)

Bluebird working on a little nest building.


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> Bluebird working on a little nest building.



Nice  Well done, JMZawodny.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 5, 2016)

Click said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > Bluebird working on a little nest building.
> ...



+1
Nice bird, nice box.

Jack


----------



## JMZawodny (Apr 5, 2016)

martinslade said:



> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool - amazing bird. It plays rather fast though - how to slow it down?
> ...



We have some in our area. I need a boat to get to the nests, but fortunately they love to hunt in my yard. Goal for the summer is to capture a kill. Very nice photos BTW.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 7, 2016)

Maybe invite them to a party up top (serve chicken)! Very nice.

Jack


----------



## martinslade (Apr 7, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Maybe invite them to a party up top (serve chicken)! Very nice.
> 
> Jack



LOL


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi Martin. 
Lovely shot. To separate them from the cliff, how about a couple of freshly released winged rats (pigeons), that should get them interested! 

Cheers, Graham. 



martinslade said:


> Managed to get the pair of Peregrines together with interesting action. Any thoughts on how to separate the birds from the busy rock background to make them stand out more?


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2016)

martinslade said:


> Managed to get the pair of Peregrines together with interesting action. Any thoughts on how to separate the birds from the busy rock background to make them stand out more?



Nice shot.


----------



## IslanderMV (Apr 7, 2016)

SH00T said:


> 7D Mark II EF85 F1.8



Great pict !


----------



## IslanderMV (Apr 7, 2016)

AdamFichna said:


> White-tailed eagles, Poland
> Canon 7D, Canon 300mm f/2.8 IS II



Great action shots ! Who won ?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 7, 2016)

martinslade said:


> Managed to get the pair of Peregrines together with interesting action. Any thoughts on how to separate the birds from the busy rock background to make them stand out more?



Perhaps the time of day/ sun angle or overcast would take the glare off the rocks, otherwise it's post processing I guess.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 10, 2016)

martinslade said:


> Peregrine Falcon



Your panned shot seems to help with the background!

Jack


----------



## martinslade (Apr 10, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> martinslade said:
> 
> 
> > Peregrine Falcon
> ...



Yes it isolates the subject better and makes it look a bit faster..!


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2016)

martinslade said:


> Peregrine Falcon




Very nice panning. Well done, martinslade.


----------



## martinslade (Apr 10, 2016)

Click said:


> martinslade said:
> 
> 
> > Peregrine Falcon
> ...



thanks


----------



## mr_hyde (Apr 11, 2016)

Bald Eagle

I took this shot on Vancouver Island (Port Hardy).

Canon 5D MKIII with 100-400 MKi and Canon 1.4 MKIII Extender @ 560 mm F/8, ISO 400. Sun was in my back and light was perfect.

Plenty of Bald Eagles and Juveniles .


----------



## martinslade (Apr 11, 2016)

nice one mr_hyde


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2016)

mr_hyde said:


> Bald Eagle




I really like this picture. Well done, mr hyde.


----------



## nats1mom (Apr 12, 2016)

Member, but first time posting. Newbie in birding world. Feel free to comment. Thank you.


----------



## nats1mom (Apr 12, 2016)

Another taken on same day. Thank you!


----------



## surapon (Apr 12, 2016)

The landing of Canadian Geese.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2016)

surapon said:


> The landing of Canadian Geese.
> Surapon




Very nice series, Mr Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Apr 12, 2016)

Click said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > The landing of Canadian Geese.
> ...




THANK you, Sir, dear friend Mr. Click.
Have a great work week.
Surapon


----------



## bjd (Apr 12, 2016)

During a short trip to Switzerland I discovered there are more Red Kites there than you can shake a stick at:



I&#x27;m being watched! by Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Apr 12, 2016)

Another Red Kite:



Raptor patrolling the skies over Sattel (CH) by Brian Dorling, auf Flickr


----------



## bjd (Apr 12, 2016)

And the last one:



Hide and Seek by Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## surapon (Apr 12, 2016)

bjd said:


> During a short trip to Switzerland I discovered there are more Red Kites there than you can shake a stick at:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WOW, WOW, WOW----Dear friend Brian= Perfect capture and perfected Timing.
Thanks to share with us.
Surapon.


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2016)

bjd said:


> During a short trip to Switzerland I discovered there are more Red Kites there than you can shake a stick at:




Great shot! Well done, Brian


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 12, 2016)

surapon said:


> The landing of Canadian Geese.
> Surapon



Well captured Snow Geese Mr. Surapon


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 12, 2016)

Swainson's Hawk




Northern Rough-winged Swallow




Mallard


----------



## surapon (Apr 12, 2016)

2n10 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > The landing of Canadian Geese.
> ...



Thank you, Sir, Dear friend Mr. 2n10.
Thanks for the Right Name " Snow Geese".
Surapon


----------



## bjd (Apr 13, 2016)

surapon said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > During a short trip to Switzerland I discovered there are more Red Kites there than you can shake a stick at:
> ...


----------



## bjd (Apr 13, 2016)

Slow moving:



Goose Flyby by Brian Dorling, auf Flickr



Low flying Goose by Brian Dorling, auf Flickr


Cheers Brian


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 13, 2016)

martinslade said:


> Finally got the shot that was in my head... 8)



Congrats, very cool shot.


----------



## martinslade (Apr 13, 2016)

2n10 said:


> martinslade said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got the shot that was in my head... 8)
> ...



Thanks..!


----------



## quod (Apr 14, 2016)

Sony A7RII + Metabones T IV + Canon 100-400 II handheld


----------



## quod (Apr 14, 2016)

Sony A7RII + Metabones T IV + Canon 100-400 II handheld


----------



## quod (Apr 14, 2016)

Sony A7RII + Metabones T IV + Canon 100-400 II handheld


----------



## Ryananthony (Apr 15, 2016)

This is my first time catching an Eagle head on.


----------



## Claudelec (Apr 15, 2016)

Spatule blanche ( Platalea leucorodia ), parc du Marquenterre ,Baie de Somme, France
100-400, 1/640 F 9 iso 200, cropped


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm enjoying the recent photos, especially those of birds from different parts of the world. Wish I was out in the spring weather shooting (with a new camera). 

Jack


----------



## bjd (Apr 15, 2016)

quod said:


> Sony A7RII + Metabones T IV + Canon 100-400 II handheld


A great series of shots.
Cheers Brian


----------



## quod (Apr 15, 2016)

bjd said:


> A great series of shots.
> Cheers Brian


Thanks!


----------



## LionKing123 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm new here  

I stumbled upon this thread and thought I'd share this photo I took in Tanzania of a black shouldered kite and a mouse  

Hope you like it 8) 

Avi


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2016)

Hello LionKing123,

Great shot...And welcome to CR


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 15, 2016)

Click said:


> Hello LionKing123,
> 
> Great shot...And welcome to CR



Cool, more posters makes for more nice shots and variety. Welcome.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
Lots of great shots, makes me wonder about posting mine, but I think I'm improving and would like to know what you folks think please. 
Stopped in Mayflower park Southampton on the way home and caught a some shots, thought I'd share a few. Quite heavy crops with the 5D and 70-200 f2.8 L II. 
Can I get some feedback on my PP please, have I overdone the sharpening? 
Yes I have just noticed that I seem to have a couple of dust spots, didn't notice them on my laptop screen, I will clean the sensor before I use it next. 



IMG_1094_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_1096_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_1101_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_1102_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2016)

Very nice series, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi Click. 
Thanks you for your kind comment, I was extremely pleased with the results bearing in mind the 9 (+6 helper) AF points of the original 5D, this was the first time I tried BIF with it, I would normally have used my 7DII, but I had just been doing some landscape shots and then someone threw some food for a swan, I don't know where all the gulls were, but the first gull saw the food and shouted and bam there they all were! The food doesn't last long in those conditions so I just went with the 5D as the 7DII was 100 yards away in the bag in the van. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Very nice series, Graham.


----------



## OlAf (Apr 18, 2016)

561A4694 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Apr 18, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Hello LionKing123,
> ...


+1

Excellent shot and welcome to CR.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi OlAf. 
Beautiful shot, beautiful bird. Thanks for sharing. 
How about sharing a little more than just the photo though? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2016)

Great shot, OlAf.


----------



## j-nord (Apr 18, 2016)

6D + 400 f5.6 




Humming Bird by Justin Nordgaard, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2016)

j-nord said:


> 6D + 400 f5.6



Lovely. Great shot. I really like this picture.


----------



## bjd (Apr 19, 2016)

LionKing123 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here
> 
> I stumbled upon this thread and thought I'd share this photo I took in Tanzania of a black shouldered kite and a mouse
> 
> ...


Great shot, and a fabulous looking Bird.
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Apr 19, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Lots of great shots, makes me wonder about posting mine, but I think I'm improving and would like to know what you folks think please.
> Stopped in Mayflower park Southampton on the way home and caught a some shots, thought I'd share a few. Quite heavy crops with the 5D and 70-200 f2.8 L II.
> Can I get some feedback on my PP please, have I overdone the sharpening?
> ...


A nice set of shots Graham!
PP: On the last one there is a very visible white halo between the dark of the wings and the blue sky. Its not as visible (it it is there) on the other shots probably because its white wing to blue sky anyway. I had to look for it though.
Cheers Brian


----------



## davidgator (Apr 19, 2016)

Pelican with nesting material


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2016)

davidgator said:


> Pelican with nesting material




Beautiful shot, David. 8) Well done.


----------



## bjd (Apr 19, 2016)

davidgator said:


> Pelican with nesting material


Super!


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi Brian. 
Thanks for the feedback, I have had this pointed out on the bird portrait post I made too, I am going to have another go at the pp with less sharpening to see if I can get the detail without the halo and other artifacts that I have had pointed out to me. Hopefully I will be able to learn from the input I have received from you and others. 

Cheers, Graham. 



bjd said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi David. 
Lovely shot, great detail. 

Cheers, Graham. 



davidgator said:


> Pelican with nesting material


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2016)

martinslade said:


> More from our resident Peregrines...



Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## martinslade (Apr 21, 2016)

Click said:


> martinslade said:
> 
> 
> > More from our resident Peregrines...
> ...



Thanks...


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 25, 2016)

Well done martinslade. Great job on the Magpie.


----------



## mehaue (Apr 25, 2016)

One keeper out of dozens of shots of this little fellow...







cheers!


----------



## martinslade (Apr 25, 2016)

2n10 said:


> Well done martinslade. Great job on the Magpie.



Thanks...


----------



## martinslade (Apr 25, 2016)

MartinH said:


> One keeper out of dozens of shots of this little fellow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice..!


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2016)

MartinH said:


> One keeper out of dozens of shots of this little fellow...




Beautiful. Great shot, Martin. 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi Martin. 
Having sat at the Desert Botanical Garden Phoenix some years ago watching these little fellows flit around and failing to even get one in a picture, I dof my cap to anyone who can even keep up with these quick little beggars! Nice shot, well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



MartinH said:


> One keeper out of dozens of shots of this little fellow...
> 
> cheers!


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi Martin. 
2 very nice shots, love the action in the Peregrine shot despite it being from the rear and the Magpie is great. 

Cheers, Graham. 



martinslade said:


> Couple more from the weekend...


----------



## martinslade (Apr 26, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Martin.
> 2 very nice shots, love the action in the Peregrine shot despite it being from the rear and the Magpie is great.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks for your comments Valvebounce. I have mixed feelings about the Peregrine due to rear view but thought the tail and claws gave it enough interest to swing it...


----------



## Orangutan (May 1, 2016)

Turkey vulture.


----------



## Corydoras (May 3, 2016)

Eurasian wigeon in flight.


----------



## Alwin (May 3, 2016)

Grey wagtail with insects.

Alwin


----------



## Don Haines (May 3, 2016)

Alwin said:


> Grey wagtail with insects.
> 
> Alwin


very nice!


----------



## Click (May 3, 2016)

Alwin said:


> Grey wagtail with insects.
> 
> Alwin



Cool shot. Nicely done.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 3, 2016)

Just a quick attempt to stitch together a sequence...


----------



## Krob78 (May 3, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Just a quick attempt to stitch together a sequence...


First attempt Neuro? Pretty nice. I like sequence shots, haven't tried one myself yet but I think I shall.. I think I'd like to try and shoot for 5 images.. So how do you feel about the image? Any suggestions for time delay between each snap or just shoot from the hip?


----------



## Krob78 (May 3, 2016)

Click said:


> MartinH said:
> 
> 
> > One keeper out of dozens of shots of this little fellow...
> ...



Indeed! ++1


----------



## Krob78 (May 3, 2016)

j-nord said:


> 6D + 400 f5.6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice!


----------



## 2n10 (May 3, 2016)

American White Pelican

7DII, 100-400II+1.4TCIII


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 3, 2016)

Krob78 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick attempt to stitch together a sequence...
> ...



Thanks! I think it's ok, yes - first attempt and there are some flaws if you look up close (but perhaps hard to see at web-size?). It wasn't really a sequence at the time, though all the shots are of the same great egret. Here are the source shots, I connected 1 and 3 with some canvas added between them to make room added a strip of canvas above, then took just the egret from shot 2, flipped him around and dropped him in the middle, putting a couple of blades of grass 'in front' of him to blend him in a little better.


----------



## Skatol (May 4, 2016)

Osprey from Island Beach State Park, NJ, USA.
5DsR, 600mm + 1.4 TC (840mm), F/11, 1/1250, ISO 1600


----------



## Click (May 4, 2016)

Very nice series, Skatol. I especially like the 3 rd picture.


----------



## Skatol (May 4, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Skatol. I especially like the 3 rd picture.


Thanks very much Click!


----------



## Krob78 (May 4, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


Yes, I'd agree that a couple of things are very slightly noticeable or perhaps more aptly put, bring in question or 2 but overall, very nice first attempt, I like it. 

The slight items that I noticed at first glance were the similarity between the small clump of grass in the water, in the first shot and the third shot. I had just noticed the same basic strands of grass dipping into the water on the left side of the clump. 

The color change of the background in the center of the middle bif, had me wondering a little bit but only ever so little, as we all know sun, clouds, trees, etc., unseen in the background can change the lighting from one spot to another in the subject area of the image. It just looked a bit straight cut if you will but not un-natural, if you know what I mean. 

I think it was a great first attempt, especially as you said a "quick" first attempt. I definitely feel some inspiration seeing this example to go out and try something like this myself. I've seen some other sequence images in the forum over the years and there is one or two other individuals that really excel at it. Seeing you attempt this as well, gives me some encouragement to go out and give it a go! Thank you for posting this one. Very helpful.


----------



## Krob78 (May 4, 2016)

2n10 said:


> American White Pelican
> 
> 7DII, 100-400II+1.4TCIII


Very nice 2n10! I love how the ambient light just brilliantly made his eye pop, revealing the nice blue color, very sharp, Very nice!


----------



## DJL329 (May 4, 2016)

A couple of shots of a Great Blue Heron, just after take-off.






on Flickr





on Flickr


----------



## Skatol (May 4, 2016)

DJL329 said:


> A couple of shots of a Great Blue Heron, just after take-off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice lighting and focus. They are impressive looking birds.


----------



## davidgator (May 4, 2016)

Spoonbill


----------



## Click (May 4, 2016)

DJL329 said:


> A couple of shots of a Great Blue Heron, just after take-off.



Beautiful shot, Daniel.


----------



## Click (May 4, 2016)

2n10 said:


> American White Pelican
> 
> 7DII, 100-400II+1.4TCIII




Great shot. Well done 2n10.


----------



## 2n10 (May 4, 2016)

Thank you Ken and Click.

Beautiful shots Daniel and David.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 4, 2016)

Luvin em all.

Jack


----------



## falcnr (May 5, 2016)

A very secretive Black grouse coming into land on the lek taken a week ago while in the UK. Constantly battled bad light but this last morning the sun showed itself briefly allowing a few better illuminated images.


----------



## falcnr (May 5, 2016)

A desert little owl just outside Dubai presented a very difficult challenge as the contrast was minimal against the sand and its flight pattern very erratic to keep tracking. This one turned out OK


----------



## falcnr (May 5, 2016)

This red grouse cackled as he left. Taken in UK last week, Canon 1DX 400 f2.8 IS MKII


----------



## Valvebounce (May 5, 2016)

Hi Falcnr. 
Very nice series of shots, well done on the owl, a sand coloured owl against sand must have tested you and the camera! 
Great shots from everyone, give yourselves a pat on the back. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (May 5, 2016)

falcnr said:


> A desert little owl just outside Dubai presented a very difficult challenge as the contrast was minimal against the sand and its flight pattern very erratic to keep tracking. This one turned out OK



Great shot, falcnr.


----------



## 2n10 (May 5, 2016)

Well done falcnr


----------



## GuyF (May 5, 2016)

falcnr said:


> Constantly battled bad light...



Aye, welcome to Scotland ;D


----------



## Mikehit (May 5, 2016)

I have spent many a day waiting for kingfishers on the river that skirts our local park and a couple of years go they were very bold, not even bothered by people on the opposite bank, nor by dogs swimming in the water. 
I think it must be a new pair the last year because they are far more shy.

This was taken with 7D and 100-400 (both Mk1) and cropped about 50% on each side


----------



## Click (May 5, 2016)

Cool shot 8) Well done, Mikehit.


----------



## falcnr (May 6, 2016)

GuyF said:


> falcnr said:
> 
> 
> > Constantly battled bad light...
> ...


----------



## falcnr (May 6, 2016)

Click said:


> falcnr said:
> 
> 
> > A desert little owl just outside Dubai presented a very difficult challenge as the contrast was minimal against the sand and its flight pattern very erratic to keep tracking. This one turned out OK
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Mikehit (May 6, 2016)

Click said:


> Cool shot 8) Well done, Mikehit.



Thank you, Click.


----------



## Eldar (May 6, 2016)

A rare little falcon came to visit in the mountains today. The shot is handheld @840mm, with the 5DSR and heavy cropped, so quality is so so. I believe this is a common Kestrel (Falco tinnunculus), but I am not sure. I know there are lots of more qualified people than me out there, so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## martinslade (May 6, 2016)

two for joy


----------



## Krob78 (May 6, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> I have spent many a day waiting for kingfishers on the river that skirts our local park and a couple of years go they were very bold, not even bothered by people on the opposite bank, nor by dogs swimming in the water.
> I think it must be a new pair the last year because they are far more shy.
> 
> This was taken with 7D and 100-400 (both Mk1) and cropped about 50% on each side


Awesome capture Mikehit! Extra bonus with the prey being so brightly colored, like the Kingfisher! Love it! Great action! ;D


----------



## martinslade (May 7, 2016)

three for a girl


----------



## rpt (May 8, 2016)

Krob78 said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > I have spent many a day waiting for kingfishers on the river that skirts our local park and a couple of years go they were very bold, not even bothered by people on the opposite bank, nor by dogs swimming in the water.
> ...


+1
Fabulous shot!


----------



## TheJock (May 8, 2016)

Eldar said:


> A rare little falcon came to visit in the mountains today. The shot is handheld @840mm, with the 5DSR and heavy cropped, so quality is so so. I believe this is a common Kestrel (Falco tinnunculus), but I am not sure. I know there are lots of more qualified people than me out there, so any help would be appreciated.


Hi Eldar,
It is indeed a female Common Kestrel, looks like a first year to me too.
Lovely shot even if heavily cropped!!


----------



## Eldar (May 8, 2016)

Thanks Stewart. I was pretty sure, but good to have it confirmed.

This is a less exotic bird, but nevertheless a BIF. However, it is shot with the 1DX-II. I took it out this morning, for testing and it is absolutely fantastic. The AF system is way beyond anything I have used before. 

Black headed gull
1DX-II, 600mm f4L IS II
1/3200s, f6.3, ISO500 (handheld)


----------



## bjd (May 8, 2016)

Krob78 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...


Here's one I put together for fun a few days ago. As I did tilt the Camera too much on one shot, there is some heavy editing in the center. Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (May 8, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Thanks Stewart. I was pretty sure, but good to have it confirmed.
> 
> This is a less exotic bird, but nevertheless a BIF. However, it is shot with the 1DX-II. I took it out this morning, for testing and it is absolutely fantastic. The AF system is way beyond anything I have used before.
> 
> ...




Very nice shot, Eldar. What AF mode do you use for BIF on your 1DX-II?


----------



## Eldar (May 8, 2016)

Click said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Stewart. I was pretty sure, but good to have it confirmed.
> ...


I normally use Case 5. In my experience it works well with erratic movements, as well as stable gliders. Some times, when I may get vegetation in the way, or when I am trying to track one bird amongst many, I prefer Case 2. However, I am clearly not an expert on BIF, so I´d be very interested in hearing what others are using.


----------



## Click (May 8, 2016)

Thank you for the information, Eldar. I'm still waiting for my 1DX II, I'm taking all your valuable information.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 8, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Thanks Stewart. I was pretty sure, but good to have it confirmed.
> 
> This is a less exotic bird, but nevertheless a BIF. However, it is shot with the 1DX-II. I took it out this morning, for testing and it is absolutely fantastic. The AF system is way beyond anything I have used before.
> 
> ...



Now that's getting me pumped!

Jack


----------



## tpatana (May 8, 2016)

Rarely shoot birds, here's one I managed to catch:


----------



## martinslade (May 10, 2016)

Great Tit


----------



## nonac (May 11, 2016)

1dx, 300mm f/2.8L, 600exrt off camera to the left and lower than the lens.


----------



## Click (May 11, 2016)

nonac said:


> 1dx, 300mm f/2.8L, 600exrt off camera to the left and lower than the lens.



Very nice shot. Well done, nonac.


----------



## bjd (May 11, 2016)

Click said:


> Thank you for the information, Eldar. I'm still waiting for my 1DX II, I'm taking all your valuable information.


What? you are getting a 1DX II? Congratulations and lets see the results ASAP.
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (May 11, 2016)

Happy chap after a quickie on the fence. Looks more like a cartwheel coming up though..........



Sparrow Cartwheel by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr


----------



## martinslade (May 13, 2016)

Jay


----------



## tom r (May 14, 2016)

A few pictures of gulls while in Istanbul. The 1st one has the Blue Mosque in the background. Shot with a 6D w/70-200 2.8 mkII. 2x mkIII teleconverter on the 2nd and 3rd shots


----------



## Eldar (May 15, 2016)

Black headed gull on final approach

1DX-II, 600mm f4L IS II


----------



## Vincwat (May 15, 2016)

Pied Kingfisher:


----------



## Click (May 15, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Black headed gull on final approach
> 
> 1DX-II, 600mm f4L IS II




Very nice picture, Eldar.


----------



## martinslade (May 16, 2016)

Woody..!


----------



## Eldar (May 16, 2016)

Thanks Click!

Here´s a mallard from this morning.

1DX-II, 600mm f4L IS II
1/2500s, f/6.3, ISO4000


----------



## NancyP (May 17, 2016)

Tom R, I like your gull against the Blue Mosque / Hagia Sophia - that is an instantly recognizable skyline - reminding us in a not-obvious way that Istanbul is a port city.


----------



## tom r (May 17, 2016)

NancyP said:


> Tom R, I like your gull against the Blue Mosque / Hagia Sophia - that is an instantly recognizable skyline - reminding us in a not-obvious way that Istanbul is a port city.



Thanks NancyP!


----------



## Mikehit (May 18, 2016)

Fulmars taken on a trip to the Orkneys 

30D with 100-4o0 (mk1). 
In shots 3, 4 and 5 the wind was ripping round the cliffs but the humble combo gave a good account of itself.


----------



## Click (May 18, 2016)

Nice series, Mikehit.


----------



## Mikehit (May 18, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice series, Mikehit.



Thank you, Click


----------



## applecider (May 18, 2016)

Some from the Oregon coast around haystack rock a rather iconic photography site.

First are whimbrels flying toward haystack with lighthouse in distance but out of focus.

Then an eagle overflight as all of the ecosystem went to high alert. Seagulls oystercatchers, whimbrels, puffins, Pigeon guillemots, and more seagulls. The young birds must be an eagle gourmet.


----------



## 2n10 (May 20, 2016)

American Coot
Eared Grebe
Gray Ghost

All shot with 7DII, 100-400II + 1.4TC III


----------



## 2n10 (May 20, 2016)

Lovely shots everyone.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 20, 2016)

2n10 said:


> Lovely shots everyone.



+1

Jack


----------



## martinslade (May 22, 2016)

Swallow... gulp..!


----------



## Valvebounce (May 23, 2016)

Hi Martin. 
Cool capture, well done, these little guys move so fast and change direction so quickly I gave up trying to photograph them, just couldn't keep them in front of the lens. 

Cheers, Graham. 



martinslade said:


> Swallow... gulp..!


----------



## martinslade (May 23, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Martin.
> Cool capture, well done, these little guys move so fast and change direction so quickly I gave up trying to photograph them, just couldn't keep them in front of the lens.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks Graham. Yes, very fast, erratic and a small target... but that's the challenge/frustration..! They must be one of the most difficult subjects to get right but at least you get lots of attempts as they repeat their relatively predictable circuit and often have a plain sky background. I can't think of too many more taxing... perhaps a wren (or similar bird) in flight as they rarely fly high giving a cluttered background.

My 70d AF is not really ideal for the task and technique is critical but still get loads of OOF shots. I'm sure the 7d2 would be better for this sort of thing but alas cant justify the cost as I know I wont get the RoI.


----------



## Roo (May 23, 2016)

Got to try a 1Dx2 and 400DO mk2 combo at the weekend. What a great combo!


----------



## Click (May 23, 2016)

WOW. Razor sharp. Very nice picture, Roo


----------



## Roo (May 24, 2016)

Click said:


> WOW. Razor sharp. Very nice picture, Roo



thanks Click!


----------



## martinslade (May 24, 2016)

Goldfinch... been trying to get this shot for a while ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 24, 2016)

martinslade said:


> Goldfinch... been trying to get this shot for a while ;D



Nice one! Sure different than our goldfinch!

Yesterday, in passing my observatory I noticed a dark robin looking bird on the feed tray in front of the one way mirror so I slipped in quietly and went up the stairs and stood a few inches behind the mirror. Turned out it was a Brown-headed cowbird and he was romantically eying the prospective mate. Fanned his tail, ruffled up and gave a kiss while singing the sweetest little song not unlike the Red-winged blackbird. Made my day.

Jack


----------



## martinslade (May 24, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> martinslade said:
> 
> 
> > Goldfinch... been trying to get this shot for a while ;D
> ...



Cool... sometimes it the smallest instances that have the biggest impact..!

Just checked out American Goldfinch on Google (assuming you're from the states) nice bright... very different from European species.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 24, 2016)

martinslade said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > martinslade said:
> ...



FWIW - western Canada, but it's the same bird. Both are striking but yous has the edge. 

Jack


----------



## martinslade (May 24, 2016)

In coming..!

Caption competition... make your suggestions here...


----------



## snowleo (May 24, 2016)

I'm back from a trip to Belgium, France and Germany. Here some of my shots at a lake/nature reserve in France - a night heron in flight. I have never seen one of them before.


----------



## snowleo (May 24, 2016)

here other samples from that place. A male swan defending his territory and in full flight


----------



## Click (May 24, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your pictures, snowleo.


----------



## dasmiller (May 25, 2016)

A couple of recent shots, from very different places:




Red-tail takeoff!




Frigatebird Background by das_miller, on Flickr


----------



## martinslade (May 26, 2016)

Goldfinch fledgling


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 27, 2016)

martinslade, no one can accuse you of not being persistent! Keep it up.

Jack


----------



## martinslade (May 27, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> martinslade, no one can accuse you of not being persistent! Keep it up.
> 
> Jack



LOL... yeah - now I just got to find out how to freeze the motion of the wings


----------



## bjd (May 27, 2016)

Woodpecker vs. Sparrow


Woodpecker vs. Sparrow by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (May 27, 2016)

Here's another shot of our mother Woodpecker:



Incoming Great Spotted Woodpecker by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 27, 2016)

Oh what a moment to capture! Very nice.

We human mothers/fathers can take a lesson from the woodpecker. 

Jack


----------



## bjd (May 27, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Oh what a moment to capture! Very nice.
> 
> We human mothers/fathers can take a lesson from the woodpecker.
> 
> Jack



What? you mean we should be out banging our heads against trees more ? 


Thanks Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 27, 2016)

bjd said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Oh what a moment to capture! Very nice.
> ...



I hadn't thought of that. Maybe I should try it - I've heard the expression "to knock some sense into your head" ;D

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 27, 2016)

Actually, my comment was probably provoked by my dislike for the "English" sparrow her in Canada.

Jack


----------



## bjd (May 27, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Actually, my comment was probably provoked by my dislike for the "English" sparrow her in Canada.
> 
> Jack


They're on the endangered list here. Are they a pest in Canada?
Many Birds will die out here due to the decline of insects, then cats, no habitat etc. will
give them the final push.
Cheers Brian


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 27, 2016)

bjd said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, my comment was probably provoked by my dislike for the "English" sparrow her in Canada.
> ...



Brian, they are the dirty city bird here and very plentiful. Not going extinct that's for sure. Cheap, cheap, cheap - I remember how quickly my budgie learned that! 

Jack


----------



## scyrene (May 29, 2016)

I popped down to the coast yesterday to see a pretty rare bird here, a gull-billed tern. Unexpectedly, it was flying about and feeding right in front of where the bird watchers were, so I got the opportunity to take some good shots. Sadly I've never got my head round the AF settings so a lot were deleted, but enough were okay that I felt pleased.

All 5Ds, 500L+1.4x.


----------



## Click (May 29, 2016)

Very nice series, scyrene. I especially like the last picture. Well done.


----------



## candyman (May 29, 2016)

The common tern
7D mark II + 100-400 II @400mm (640)
1/3200, f/5.6 and ISO 400


----------



## scyrene (May 29, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice series, scyrene. I especially like the last picture. Well done.



Thanks Click!


----------



## SevenDUser (May 29, 2016)

7d mk 2 500mm f/4 ii


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 29, 2016)

SevenDUser said:


> 7d mk 2 500mm f/4 ii



Very nice, but not for the mother.

Jack


----------



## Click (May 29, 2016)

candyman said:


> The common tern
> 7D mark II + 100-400 II @400mm (640)
> 1/3200, f/5.6 and ISO 400




Beautiful shot, candyman. Well done.


----------



## bjd (Jun 2, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Where I come from, Yorkshire, we've been trying that for years now.
I think its working


----------



## bjd (Jun 2, 2016)

candyman said:


> The common tern
> 7D mark II + 100-400 II @400mm (640)
> 1/3200, f/5.6 and ISO 400


Fabulous shot!!!!


----------



## candyman (Jun 2, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, candyman. Well done.


Thank you click  




bjd said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > The common tern
> ...


Thanks bjd, much appreciated


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 2, 2016)

bjd said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > bjd said:
> ...



So now I know why I have problems, my grandparents came from Yorks. Boosebeck.

Jack


----------



## JMZawodny (Jun 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> SevenDUser said:
> 
> 
> > 7d mk 2 500mm f/4 ii
> ...



I'll second that! That is also a very large seagull.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jun 3, 2016)

I had the chance to capture the photo of a lifetime (OK, I have low expectations) and blew it. I needed at least a 3x faster shutter speed to make this work. To be fair, things happened pretty darn fast. This would have been a really cool photo.


----------



## Orangutan (Jun 3, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> I had the chance to capture the photo of a lifetime (OK, I have low expectations) and blew it. I needed at least a 3x faster shutter speed to make this work. To be fair, things happened pretty darn fast. This would have been a really cool photo.



Nice try, though. Was that a Cooper's hawk on a starling?


----------



## JMZawodny (Jun 3, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > I had the chance to capture the photo of a lifetime (OK, I have low expectations) and blew it. I needed at least a 3x faster shutter speed to make this work. To be fair, things happened pretty darn fast. This would have been a really cool photo.
> ...



A Cooper's on a robin fledgling. 700mm at 1/400 sec is not a recipe for success.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 3, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > JMZawodny said:
> ...



Ah, but you're supposed to be panning! 

Jack


----------



## Orangutan (Jun 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...



I think he was -- look at the full-size version. I think the problem was that the subject came to an abrupt stop.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 3, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > JMZawodny said:
> ...



Just teasing!! ;D

Jack


----------



## Orangutan (Jun 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Panning was the first thing that occurred to me: it looks like he had nice pan action going, and might have gotten the shot, even at 1/400th -- if it weren't for that stupid ground.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jun 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...




No, I posted this for several reasons. First was to open the door for others to post things that almost worked. I'm tired of looking at perfect photos. I learn most from failure. I was out shooting a photo of a helicopter when this all happened around me. I had the camera set up to shoot against a bright sky with the IS set for stills. This photo needed a bump in ISO, a bigger aperture, and the IS set for panning. I had ZERO time to change anything. The cool thing is that this sort of thing happens in my backyard once a week (if only I was retired). I am not a good, let alone a great, photographer. I still have to think a lot before releasing the shutter. I'm really good at determining what I should have done. I try to do things that I have no reason to try or expect success. It all makes me a little bit better.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jun 3, 2016)

Here was another failure - the prior frame.


----------



## Orangutan (Jun 3, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...



Thanks for posting it. BTW, doesn't the latest Photoshop have some tool to reduce motion blur? This might be a good candidate for that.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jun 3, 2016)

Once everything came to a relative halt ... (I may still have a slight front focus bias).


----------



## JMZawodny (Jun 3, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



It may. I also have access to some deconvolution software that might clean these photos up.


----------



## bjd (Jun 3, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...


Well I would have thousands that nearly worked that I could post here, I've had the 7D MKII since December and I think the shutter count life-expectancy is now nearly been reached. 
But I think all that I want is to be able to continually improve and get some good shots that I can show, and (as was pointed out) know what I did wrong when the shot is not as good as I expected.
The pictures here show me that my equipment is not the limiting factor (unfortunately).

I wish I was at the stage where I would have been able to get perfect shots without thinking in such a situation, but I am not

Cheers Brian


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 3, 2016)

Brian, I can't get the bird in the viewfinder so you can be an encouragement to me. One of my problems is trying for tighter and not being able to handle 300 2.8 II X 2 III due to shaking. Bare 300 would be more realistic but then cropping ...... Actually my 70-200 is probably what I should drop back to.

Jack


----------



## JMZawodny (Jun 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Brian, I can't get the bird in the viewfinder so you can be an encouragement to me. One of my problems is trying for tighter and not being able to handle 300 2.8 II X 2 III due to shaking. Bare 300 would be more realistic but then cropping ...... Actually my 70-200 is probably what I should drop back to.
> 
> Jack



You can appreciate how pleased I was to simply get the hawk and prey in the frame using the 500mm & 1.4x. That was far and away the fastest thing (angular rate, not absolute speed) I've had to try and track. Just need to keep practicing ...


----------



## bjd (Jun 4, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Brian, I can't get the bird in the viewfinder so you can be an encouragement to me. One of my problems is trying for tighter and not being able to handle 300 2.8 II X 2 III due to shaking. Bare 300 would be more realistic but then cropping ...... Actually my 70-200 is probably what I should drop back to.
> 
> Jack


Hi Jack, I am tending to drop back from 400mm to 200m when trying to get Herons flying nearby now, as I just cannot follow them either if I'm too tight. I also have bad shakes due to a nerve ailment, so it does not help. 
but I also have many series of shots where I keep the moving Bird under the active Focus points, but many of them are still unsharp. So I am experimenting there too.
As JMZawodny pointed out, we need to keep practicing.

Good luck and keep posting though.

Remember if anyone criticises you its only because they want to buy your equipment at a low price....... :-[

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Jun 4, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 4, 2016)

Equipment at a low price - well thanks for that - now I know! 

When I can't lift the camera I'll quit practicing but not before. I also have a bit of shake that is a physical ailment and am always trying to brace myself or pulling the strap tight against my shoulder etc. I'm convincing myself that when (hopefully) I get the 1DX II I'll practice BIF a lot more. ;D Thanks for the encouragement. 

I did find a few months with the 1D4 was way more productive than with the 6D though. However, ISO 800 was not nearly as pleasing as 600 and I needed higher ISO to get half decent shutter speed. Of course eagles are a lot easier than many birds. 300 X2

Jack


----------



## JMZawodny (Jun 4, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Equipment at a low price - well thanks for that - now I know!
> 
> When I can't lift the camera I'll quit practicing but not before. I also have a bit of shake that is a physical ailment and am always trying to brace myself or pulling the strap tight against my shoulder etc. I'm convincing myself that when (hopefully) I get the 1DX II I'll practice BIF a lot more. ;D Thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> ...



Two sweet photos. Very nice.


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2016)

Very nice shots, Jack. I especially like the second one. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks guys. One thing for certain I really could have used the 1DX II in Haida Gwaii with the eagles etc. Still, without the 1D4 I wouldn't have gotten many BIF. Expectations of gear just keep on rising.

Jack


----------



## dcm (Jun 7, 2016)

Osprey


----------



## martinslade (Jun 7, 2016)

Swallow... fast little things..!


----------



## Vern (Jun 8, 2016)

1DX, 600 II + 1.4 III, ISO 1000, 1/640, f8.


----------



## Ardan (Jun 9, 2016)

5Diii + 100-400 ii



Black-legged kittiwake with seaweed by 
Kris Van den Abeele, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 9, 2016)

Nice BIF everyone. Viewing this thread is a killer - just got a call that a 1DX II is at the store for me and I've bumped myself down the list to delay since there are just too many unfinished jobs here on the acreage. So no BIF with a fast camera for me. 

Jack


----------



## Vern (Jun 10, 2016)

Sandwich Tern Series.
1DX I, 100-400 II @400 mm, ISO 1600, f8, 1/2000.

Was lucky to have a day w/o salt spray so I could stand in the surf to shoot these. Played around w auto focus setting and settled on 5 and the IS set to mode 3. I'm not sure the IS is really helpful at this shutter speed - would appreciate comments on this.


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2016)

I really like the second picture. Well done, Vern.


----------



## Vern (Jun 10, 2016)

two more


----------



## NancyP (Jun 11, 2016)

Wonderful photos, everyone. The juvenile eagle is particularly scary - are you lunch? Can I steal lunch from you?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi Vern. 
Lovely series of shots. With regards to the IS, I have seen people here say they turn it off at high shutter speeds while others say it helps steady the viewfinder image while you frame the shot and stabilise your panning speed. Perhaps you can try it out and tell us! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Vern said:


> Sandwich Tern Series.
> 1DX I, 100-400 II @400 mm, ISO 1600, f8, 1/2000.
> 
> Was lucky to have a day w/o salt spray so I could stand in the surf to shoot these. Played around w auto focus setting and settled on 5 and the IS set to mode 3. I'm not sure the IS is really helpful at this shutter speed - would appreciate comments on this.


----------



## LSeries (Jun 12, 2016)

A Common Tern with 7D mk2 + Sigma 150-600 S:




Common Tern Flying by Jussi Lind, on Flickr




Common Tern Flying by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 13, 2016)

LSeries said:


> A Common Tern with 7D mk2 + Sigma 150-600 S:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice. Pretty subjects for flight shots!

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2016)

LSeries said:


> A Common Tern with 7D mk2 + Sigma 150-600 S:



I really like your shots, LSeries.


----------



## Vern (Jun 13, 2016)

Click said:


> LSeries said:
> 
> 
> > A Common Tern with 7D mk2 + Sigma 150-600 S:
> ...



pose in second one is very nice - great capture


----------



## Crapking (Jun 13, 2016)

GBBX1968.jpg by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2016)

Very nice shot, Crapking. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 13, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Crapking. Well done.



Love the coloration and that eye!

Jack


----------



## meywd (Jun 14, 2016)

Eagle Feeding by Mahmoud Darwish


----------



## ERHP (Jun 19, 2016)

One of the local Osprey bringing a fish back to the nest for the recent fledglings. Though the fledglings are out and about for about two weeks now, they are still learning the ropes. 





1DX MK II : 600 II w/1.4X III : 1/3200 : f/7.1 : ISO 1000


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 19, 2016)

ERHP said:


> One of the local Osprey bringing a fish back to the nest for the recent fledglings. Though the fledglings are out and about for about two weeks now, they are still learning the ropes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice. Wonder if one could be trained to bring me the fish? 

Jack


----------



## mdmphoto (Jun 21, 2016)

Red-Tailed Tropicbird, Oahu East Shore: 7D Mk II, 100-400L IS II @ 400 mm, 1/500 @ F/22, ISO 800...


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2016)

ERHP said:


> One of the local Osprey bringing a fish back to the nest for the recent fledglings. Though the fledglings are out and about for about two weeks now, they are still learning the ropes.




Great shot, ERHP. 8)


----------



## falcnr (Jun 23, 2016)

Here are few sample images of a wild prairie falcon attacking the cameraman (me). Very pleased with the focussing on the new 1DX MKII and improved keeper rate it provides. lens was 400mm f2.1 IS MKII hand held of course.


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 23, 2016)

A great sequence, falcnr


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2016)

Beautiful series, falcnr.


----------



## falcnr (Jun 23, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, falcnr.




Thanks, as i get better at this hopefully so will the images. ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 23, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> A great sequence, falcnr



falcnr, very nice. Were you near a nest? As a young and foolish preteen I once climbed a tree to a Redtail nest(egg collecting). Reflecting back I now realize I was lucky not to have received some nasty gashes.

I'm more or less certain that I'll have the camera by this fall (could have had one 2 days ago but I bumped myself to the back of the list, again). Never the less, I'm still reading every review/commentary with great interest. It would seem that the AF is simply the best with the exception perhaps of eye recognition/focus. Most rate AF as amazing.

It's a bit of extra effort but it would be quite helpful if you could indicate roughly the degree of cropping (or include uncropped), F stop, and shutter speed along with the lens, in this case 400.

I know I'm expecting a lot for free. 

Jack


----------



## falcnr (Jun 24, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > A great sequence, falcnr
> ...



HI Jack,

yes were at a few nest sites and banding the chicks and recording DATA. 

RE the cropping, it is relatively minimal as the falcon is truly trying to hit my head and just as it gets real close i duck behind the lens. In fact I usually get off a sequence of images and the last one or two are often soft focus because it gets within the minimum focus distance just before i duck! 

As for these particular images I was trying out auto ISO for the first time and set aperture between f5 and at times to f6.3. The shutter speed maxed at 1/8000th which was overkill and frankly I have not gotten used to shooting auto ISO as I prefer to shoot manual or sometimes aperture priority if all is predictable. 

The keeper rate of the DX2 is better than its predecessor (auto focus) but not in itself a reason to upgrade, as too frame rate. I was more drawn to other reasons not least the fact focus at f8 (using TC's on 800mm for LBJ's) is more than centre focus now and the coast technology. Wished it was more than 2 megapixels more and they'd not increased frame rate. Who knows i might even use the 4K video. : Love the camera though and its only money. ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 24, 2016)

falcnr, thanks for that. I know I'll be impressed moving from the 1D4 and I also am determined to use the 4K video for wildlife, I'm really impressed with what I've seen so far. I agree, I'd gladly take the 12 fps with higher resolution but that's not how the sports shooters see it. I'm limited to 300 X2. 

Really impressive website!

Jack


----------



## martinslade (Jul 4, 2016)

Peregrine Falcon


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2016)

Very nice shot, martinslade.


----------



## martinslade (Jul 4, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, martinslade.



Thanks Click


----------



## sebasan (Jul 5, 2016)

A little hummingbird chasing its objective.
When tha afternoon come, these little birds fly for their food.
Maybe this is not a rapid flight like the others pictures from the thread.


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2016)

Beautiful shot, sebasan. Well done.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 5, 2016)

sebasan,
Excellent shot!
-r



sebasan said:


> A little hummingbird chasing its objective.
> When tha afternoon come, these little birds fly for their food.
> Maybe this is not a rapid flight like the others pictures from the thread.


----------



## snowleo (Jul 7, 2016)

Thought, I just add some swallows today...

I still feel my back hurt after 2 hours chasing those tiny swift arrows of the sky.  
Of 711 taken pictures about 50 remained. All pictures taken with 7DII and 100-400 II.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi Sowleo. 
Very nice series of shots. Like the second and last shots the most. 

Cheers, Graham. 



snowleo said:


> Thought, I just add some swallows today...
> 
> I still feel my back hurt after 2 hours chasing those tiny swift arrows of the sky.
> Of 711 taken pictures about 50 remained. All pictures taken with 7DII and 100-400 II.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 7, 2016)

Sorry, your back hurts, our eyes feast!
Sorry, your electrons wasted, our eyes delight!
Great shots.
-r



snowleo said:


> Thought, I just add some swallows today...
> 
> I still feel my back hurt after 2 hours chasing those tiny swift arrows of the sky.
> Of 711 taken pictures about 50 remained. All pictures taken with 7DII and 100-400 II.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jul 7, 2016)

martinslade said:


> Swallow... gulp..!



For the last 4 weeks, I've been off on Fridays and have been heading to a local open area just to try to capture these little guys as a goal/test. It's like trying to catch an arrow that's been fired at you! or maybe trying to lasso a meteor. Hammering the motor drive and just hoping for an AF lock and/or focus miracle! 

Nicely done. I managed to catch one flying right over the head of a wild turkey youngling that was hiding from me in the tall grass... just the head is popping up with the swallow darting right towards it. Slightly OOF as I was trying to catch the turkey moving, not the swallow. I'll try to remember to post it later tonight.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 7, 2016)

snowleo said:


> Thought, I just add some swallows today...
> 
> I still feel my back hurt after 2 hours chasing those tiny swift arrows of the sky.
> Of 711 taken pictures about 50 remained. All pictures taken with 7DII and 100-400 II.



Very impressive.

Now the question always on my mind is what lens and how much cropping is involved.

Jack


----------



## snowleo (Jul 8, 2016)

Thank you for all of your comments! I think, they are a perfect remedy for painful back bones!


As mentioned, all pictures have been taken with the 7DII and the 100-400 II. Most of them at less than 200 mm - otherwise you really can't catch them in full flight. Just tried it with 300 or 400 mm - I did not even get them into the viewer - no chance at all!  

I was very lucky that day. It was raining in the morning, the insects flew very low - some just passed within less than 10 feet in front of me (I was never that close to swallows before). I first had to try to catch them in rainy conditions. No chance. After the rain stopped, I succeeded to get the first sharp images. But only with the first sun rays, the pictures became better. The insects (and therefore the swallows) flew higher within quite a short time, which meant no more pictures of swallows.

To Jack Douglas: I add two of those pictures again - this time uncropped.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 8, 2016)

Black Skimmer at days end.
70D and 100-400mm 
Not much light left for the 7D. Had to choose between speed or ISO. Shot at 1000th, let the ISO float. 5 minutes later photos got grainy. I wish my 6D could track moving objects as well as the 7D, the low light ability is so much better. I wish there was a camera that combined both abilities. ( other than $6,500 units )


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2016)

Very nice shot, Jeff. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 9, 2016)

IslanderMV said:


> Black Skimmer at days end.
> 70D and 100-400mm
> Not much light left for the 7D. Had to choose between speed or ISO. Shot at 1000th, let the ISO float. 5 minutes later photos got grainy. I wish my 6D could track moving objects as well as the 7D, the low light ability is so much better. I wish there was a camera that combined both abilities. ( other than $6,500 units )



Could be my words and wishes. I love the 6D other than its know weaknesses. I'll forgo other toys and semi-essential items this fall and just buy the big gun. It'll only happen once.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 9, 2016)

snowleo said:


> Thank you for all of your comments! I think, they are a perfect remedy for painful back bones!
> 
> 
> As mentioned, all pictures have been taken with the 7DII and the 100-400 II. Most of them at less than 200 mm - otherwise you really can't catch them in full flight. Just tried it with 300 or 400 mm - I did not even get them into the viewer - no chance at all!
> ...



Thanks very much. Helps relieve the frustration I've been feeling trying some of these kind of shots with 300 X2, fixed - hopeless! Maybe 70-200 2.8 X 1.4?? Of course the 6D is no help. 

Jack


----------



## martinslade (Jul 9, 2016)

Couple of Swallows from last night. AF finds it a bit easier against the sky...

Canon 70D + Sigma 120-300 OS @300mm


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2016)

Nice shots, martinslade.


----------



## mtam (Jul 9, 2016)

@IslanderMV

That photo is beautiful. The motion it captured is spectacular. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## martinslade (Jul 9, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice shots, martinslade.



Thanks Click


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 10, 2016)

This was a fluke rather than anything deliberate, but here we are.

Jim


----------



## LSeries (Jul 10, 2016)

Swans Flying by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 10, 2016)

I got these two in a city park with the 7DII and 135L this week. I haven't seriously tried BIF before. 

I'm uploading from my iPad, but I believe it's at f2.8. It's possible I could have had a faster shutter speed. Focus wasn't perfect, but I like the pictures.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jul 11, 2016)

Australian Magpie.
5D3 with 300mm f4


----------



## WhPh (Jul 11, 2016)

As my first post at CR, kinda hello and greetings!

Egyptian vulture with a lunch:


----------



## tahir abbas (Jul 11, 2016)

The blue tailed bee eater


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2016)

WhPh said:


> As my first post at CR, kinda hello and greetings!
> 
> Egyptian vulture with a lunch:



Very nice first post. Excellent picture. Welcome to CR.


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2016)

tahir abbas said:


> The blue tailed bee eater



Very nice shot. Welcome to CR.


----------



## tahir abbas (Jul 11, 2016)

https://flic.kr/p/uCXfau
The jet


----------



## Ryananthony (Jul 12, 2016)

Two from today. More vibrant then normal, but with so much colour it was hard not too. 

5d3 Sigma 150-600C


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 12, 2016)

Very nice.

Jack


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 12, 2016)

A (very cross) Northern Lapwing _Vanellus vanellus_ mobbing me when I must have been somewhere near it's nest. Shot on M3 and 135mm, it's the full fame so the bird was about 10 m away as I shot before whooshing over my head. 

I'd like to say AF Servo and focus tracking, but no chance ! Shot using the manual focus peaking feature, about the only good thing in an EVF. 

1/4000, f/4.5, ISO 320


----------



## chasinglight (Jul 17, 2016)

ERHP said:


> One of the local Osprey bringing a fish back to the nest for the recent fledglings. Though the fledglings are out and about for about two weeks now, they are still learning the ropes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonderful capture!


----------



## chasinglight (Jul 17, 2016)

Terns (Sandwich?) diving for food in Perdido Key, FL. 





5D MK3: 100-400 II: 1/1250s : f/8 : ISO 640

https://michaeltowster.smugmug.com/Travels/Perdido-Key/Birds


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 17, 2016)

tahir abbas said:


> The blue tailed bee eater



Really cool shot.

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks Jack, Click, chasinglight! The terrible trio has fully fledged and for the most part moved away from the nest site, though they remain in the nearby area. Here is a closeup of momma Osprey bringing in another spotted sand bass.


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2016)

ERHP said:


> Here is a closeup of momma Osprey bringing in another spotted sand bass.




Beautiful. Great shot, ERHP. 8)


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 17, 2016)

ERHP said:


> Thanks Jack, Click, chasinglight! The terrible trio has fully fledged and for the most part moved away from the nest site, though they remain in the nearby area. Here is a closeup of momma Osprey bringing in another spotted sand bass.



Can't get any better this. AWESOME!!!


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 17, 2016)

ERHP said:


> Thanks Jack, Click, chasinglight! The terrible trio has fully fledged and for the most part moved away from the nest site, though they remain in the nearby area. Here is a closeup of momma Osprey bringing in another spotted sand bass.


Just stunning.


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 18, 2016)

A few more, first is a stork coming into roost as the sun sets and the second a Black Winged Stilt about to land.


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2016)

Very nice shots, Kerry. I really like the first one.


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 19, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, Kerry. I really like the first one.


Thanks a lot Click


----------



## RBC5 (Jul 20, 2016)

Found a few of these hanging out on the Madison River this morning. 7DII, 500 F4 II


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 20, 2016)

RBC5, really nice shot.

Jack


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 20, 2016)

RBC5 said:


> Found a few of these hanging out on the Madison River this morning. 7DII, 500 F4 II



Great capture RBC5  good combo to capture BIF


----------



## RBC5 (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks. 

Technical question: This is my first upload here and I don't understand why the photo is not sharp until you click on it. At least that's how it looks on my Dell P2715Q monitor, which is close to the retina display on my MB Pro.

Is there an optimal resolution/format for the forum posts? I couldn't find much for instructions on uploading files. I also noticed that other members' photos enlarge in the same window when I click on them, but the pelican opens a new window. 

Scratchin' my head...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 20, 2016)

RBC5 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Technical question: This is my first upload here and I don't understand why the photo is not sharp until you click on it. At least that's how it looks on my Dell P2715Q monitor, which is close to the retina display on my MB Pro.
> 
> ...



It's CR site issue.

Hope Admin will find a better way to improve this in near future


----------



## RBC5 (Jul 20, 2016)

Ah, ok thanks.

I've really enjoyed looking at everyone's flight shots from the past couple years. Hard to even start commenting, but I look at a few more pages every day and I'm never disappointed.


----------



## AdityaS (Jul 20, 2016)

First post on CR 

I'm amazed at the quality of the photos posted in this thread. Great job guys!


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2016)

AdityaS said:


> First post on CR
> 
> I'm amazed at the quality of the photos posted in this thread. Great job guys!




Very nice picture. 8)

Welcome to CR


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 20, 2016)

So am I and after a couple years on here they seem to be getting even better. Gear is improving but it's more than that; when folk strive to do better they generally improve. I've really benefited from seeing unbelievable shots posted - great motivator.

Jack


----------



## Roo (Jul 21, 2016)

Barking Owl - 1Dx2 and 400DO Mk2


----------



## WhPh (Jul 21, 2016)

Griffon vulture
(somehow I'm fascinated of old-world vultures)


----------



## candyman (Jul 21, 2016)

Roo said:


> Barking Owl - 1Dx2 and 400DO Mk2


Awesome picture Roo!
Do you like the combination of 1DX2 en 400 DO2?


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2016)

Roo said:


> Barking Owl - 1Dx2 and 400DO Mk2



I really like this picture. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 21, 2016)

Roo said:


> Barking Owl - 1Dx2 and 400DO Mk2



Wonderful capture, especially for DSLR shooter


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 21, 2016)

Again, love the recent shots!

Jack


----------



## LSeries (Jul 21, 2016)

A Common Tern flying with 7D mk2 + Sigma 150-600 S:




Common Tern Flying by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Roo (Jul 21, 2016)

candyman said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Barking Owl - 1Dx2 and 400DO Mk2
> ...





Dylan777 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Barking Owl - 1Dx2 and 400DO Mk2
> ...





Jack Douglas said:


> Again, love the recent shots!
> 
> Jack





Click said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Barking Owl - 1Dx2 and 400DO Mk2
> ...



Thanks all. I'd shot at this location before with a 300 2.8 and hadn't had any experience with the 400 DO2 but it works very well with the 1Dx2.


----------



## RBC5 (Jul 23, 2016)

Roo said:


> Barking Owl - 1Dx2 and 400DO Mk2



Talk about focus (in more ways than one)! Well done! Yeah!


----------



## candyman (Jul 23, 2016)

LSeries said:


> A Common Tern flying with 7D mk2 + Sigma 150-600 S:


Love that shot Jussi. One of my favourite birds to shoot in flight as well
Well done


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2016)

LSeries said:


> A Common Tern flying with 7D mk2 + Sigma 150-600 S:



Very nice shot, LSeries. Well done.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 24, 2016)

If I were to start by saying "...and I decided to leave the big lens at home...." you will know what is coming next.

I agreed to take some photos for a local ParkRun event and while waiting for it to start I saw a cuckoo for the first time in my life. Fortunately I had my 70-200 f4LIS which allows a lot of cropping and the first 2 shots were taken with that lens. After the event was over I dived home and got the 100-400 MkII and go the third shot.

There are also some portraits in the other thread.


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2016)

Nice series, Mikehit.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 25, 2016)

Mikehit,
It's an eye opener for me, too. Very nice!
-r


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 25, 2016)

Roo said:


> Barking Owl - 1Dx2 and 400DO Mk2


Sweet !


----------



## candyman (Jul 25, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice series, Mikehit.


+1
I like the third photo. Interesting bird


----------



## sebasan (Jul 25, 2016)

A hummingbird "eating" from a flower in a wood


----------



## BobG (Jul 26, 2016)

From a recent trip to Bass Rock
Canon 40D + EF-S 17-85



Gannet Fishing #1 by Bob Grice, on Flickr


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 26, 2016)

Great timing, BobG


----------



## stochasticmotions (Jul 26, 2016)

A couple shots from a recent day with Swallow Tailed Kites. New 5DS with 100-400L II.



Banking toward target by Barry Scully, on Flickr



Cutting it close by Barry Scully, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2016)

BobG said:


> From a recent trip to Bass Rock
> Canon 40D + EF-S 17-85




Excellent timing  Well done, Bob.


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2016)

stochasticmotions said:


> A couple shots from a recent day with Swallow Tailed Kites. New 5DS with 100-400L II.



Nice shots. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jul 28, 2016)

stochasticmotions said:


> A couple shots from a recent day with Swallow Tailed Kites. New 5DS with 100-400L II.



That is a great second shot!

From the other evening. 5D3 Sigma 150-600C


----------



## lion rock (Jul 28, 2016)

Ryananthony,
Beautiful.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 29, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Ryananthony,
> Beautiful.
> -r



+1

Jack


----------



## Viper28 (Aug 1, 2016)

As most of you would know I normally take pictures of military jets but just down the road from my usual haunts is a farm that once a day feeds the local Red Kite (Milvus Milvus) population. There are hundreds of them in the air at any one point of time and its like a maelstrom of feathers, its near impossible to know what to focus on (and it certainly makes the 7D's AF work for a living).

All taken with the 7D + 300/2.8L


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2016)

Stunning pictures. Well done, Simon.


----------



## nats1mom (Aug 1, 2016)

Canon 100-400mm on tripod captured in Portal, AZ


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 1, 2016)

Click said:


> Stunning pictures. Well done, Simon.



That's quite a treat.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 1, 2016)

nats1mom said:


> Canon 100-400mm on tripod captured in Portal, AZ



Now that's artistic!

Jack


----------



## nats1mom (Aug 2, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Stunning pictures. Well done, Simon.
> ...



thank you very much


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Simon. 
It would seem that you made a very smooth transition from PIF to BIF. You have some stunning shots there, it must have been a real treat and yet incredibly difficult just to know where to look / point the camera with so many subjects to choose from. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Viper28 said:


> As most of you would know I normally take pictures of military jets but just down the road from my usual haunts is a farm that once a day feeds the local Red Kite (Milvus Milvus) population. There are hundreds of them in the air at any one point of time and its like a maelstrom of feathers, its near impossible to know what to focus on (and it certainly makes the 7D's AF work for a living).
> 
> All taken with the 7D + 300/2.8L


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 2, 2016)

+1. 



Jack Douglas said:


> nats1mom said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 100-400mm on tripod captured in Portal, AZ
> ...


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> nats1mom said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 100-400mm on tripod captured in Portal, AZ
> ...



I totally agree with you Jack.


----------



## azhelishot (Aug 3, 2016)

Near Lake Pleasant, AZ


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 3, 2016)

Wagtails catching insects on the wing


----------



## Dan Renţea (Aug 9, 2016)

I call this image "Under attack!" 
European bee-eater

Canon 6D with Canon 100-400mm lens


----------



## Josjan (Aug 9, 2016)

Short-eared owl in Overijssel (Holland) 
Canon 7D mark II with sigma 150-600 sport


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2016)

Dan Renţea said:


> I call this image "Under attack!"
> European bee-eater
> 
> Canon 6D with Canon 100-400mm lens




Very nice shot. I really like this picture.


----------



## Dan Renţea (Aug 9, 2016)

Click said:


> Dan Renţea said:
> 
> 
> > I call this image "Under attack!"
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi Dan. 
Really nice shot, excellent shape to the bird. And who says the 6D is no good for action, you seem to have taken control and made it do your bidding for you, well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Dan Renţea said:


> I call this image "Under attack!"
> European bee-eater
> 
> Canon 6D with Canon 100-400mm lens


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi Josjan. 
Very nice, great to see owls in flight. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Josjan said:


> Short-eared owl in Overijssel (Holland)
> Canon 7D mark II with sigma 150-600 sport


----------



## Dan Renţea (Aug 10, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Dan.
> Really nice shot, excellent shape to the bird. And who says the 6D is no good for action, you seem to have taken control and made it do your bidding for you, well done.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...




Thank you, Graham.

Ha ha, my 6D is a speed demon.  I don't have problems shooting birds in flight with it, despite the fact that it has only 11 af points and 4.4 fps.


----------



## applecider (Aug 13, 2016)

A couple of images of what I believe to be Eurasian collared dove (Streptopelia decaocto) a species that has been introduced to the "new world" in the last 40 years through florida and has now expanded to Oregon where these are captured.
The second one is a dove showing of its tail for whomever will pay attention. Both with 1DX Mii w 500mm f4.0 ii f 4 iso 1000.


----------



## ad (Aug 13, 2016)

applecider said:


> A couple of images of what I believe to be Eurasian collared dove (Streptopelia decaocto) a species that has been introduced to the "new world" in the last 40 years through florida and has now expanded to Oregon where these are captured.


No, those look quite different (brownish color, narrow white-rimmed black collar). I'm pretty sure this is a band-tailed pigeon.
I like the second capture, though. Maybe remove the sensor dust spot?

ad


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2016)

ad said:


> I'm pretty sure this is a band-tailed pigeon.



+1 Band-tailed Pigeon


Nice pictures, Applecider.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 14, 2016)

It is outwardly similar to the European wood pigeon

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=wood+pigeon&rlz=1C1PRFC_enGB688GB688&espv=2&biw=2133&bih=1194&site=webhp&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwijrf2k9cHOAhVmFMAKHe5xB5wQ_AUIBigB&dpr=0.9


----------



## Skatol (Aug 18, 2016)

Mama Osprey bringing lunch for the kids. 5DsR, 840mm, F/10, 1/1600, ISO 1600


----------



## Skatol (Aug 18, 2016)

This was the first pass that caught me by surprise.


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2016)

Nice pictures, Skatol.


----------



## Skatol (Aug 19, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, Skatol.


Thanks Click!


----------



## WhPh (Aug 20, 2016)

The air dancer
(griffon vulture)


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2016)

WhPh said:


> The air dancer
> (griffon vulture)




Very nice shot, WhPh.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 20, 2016)

Click said:


> WhPh said:
> 
> 
> > The air dancer
> ...



What a nice shot of such a "handsome" bird!

Jack


----------



## jmeyer (Aug 21, 2016)

Black-crowned Night Heron, 7D mkII / EF 500 f4 / 1.4x iii


----------



## jmeyer (Aug 21, 2016)

Black-crowned Night Heron, 7D mkII / EF 500 f4 / 1.4x III
White-faced Ibis, 7D mkII / EF 500 f4 / 1.4x III


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 21, 2016)

jmeyer, really nice.

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2016)

Very nice pictures, jmeyer.


----------



## sedwards (Aug 22, 2016)

Turkey Vulture


5D3_9786 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## jmeyer (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks Jack and Click!


----------



## ERHP (Aug 24, 2016)

Sitting in the mud along the river Sunday evening and got to watch a Peregrine Falcon with it's prey, a Short Billed Dowitcher. 






1DX MK II : 600 II w/1.4TC III 1/2000 : f/6.3 : ISO 1000


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 24, 2016)

WOW!


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2016)

Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 24, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, ERHP.



Boy, how do you get shots like handling a big 600?!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Aug 25, 2016)

ERHP said:


> Sitting in the mud along the river Sunday evening and got to watch a Peregrine Falcon with it's prey, a Short Billed Dowitcher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great photo! Tell me so I can gauge my own efforts, is that a 100% crop or is it reduced?


----------



## AlanF (Aug 25, 2016)

Exactly a week ago, to the hour, I was having lunch outside at Le Caveau in Grand Pre in Nova Scotia, celebrating our golden wedding anniversary, when my wife spotted a bird overhead. I am not spoiling the coincidence by labelling it - I had never seen one before and identified it later.


----------



## Click (Aug 25, 2016)

Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks click - it's a Golden Eagle for a Golden wedding!


----------



## Click (Aug 25, 2016)

Congratulations to both of you on your Golden wedding anniversary.


----------



## ERHP (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks all! 

Jack, I was sitting on a rock about 2" inches out of the mud with the 600/1.4 on a RRS 34L/WH-200 II combo. The falcon broke the dowitcher's neck then sat there for a minute looking around, probably for the other two falcon's, before taking off towards the sunset. The sun was about to go behind the evening clouds but I keep the shutter speed at 1/2000 thinking the bird would be taking off and hoping the clouds would part enough. Mixed success, lol.

Alan F, this would, unfortunately, be a crop. Took the original image down from the 18"x12" to roughly 12.5" x 8.4", then resize to a 9"x6"(2700x1800).


----------



## RBC5 (Aug 26, 2016)

ERHP said:


> Sitting in the mud along the river Sunday evening and got to watch a Peregrine Falcon with it's prey, a Short Billed Dowitcher.



Ed, that's fantastic! I've been wondering whether to drop the cash on the 1Dx2, with bird photography in mind. I'm going to Duluth for the raptor migration next month, and even thought my 7D2 is respectable, there are so many features of the 1Dx2 I would appreciate having...FPS, DR, AF point metering being the primary ones. You may have just pushed me over the edge!

Jeff


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 26, 2016)

RBC5 said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > Sitting in the mud along the river Sunday evening and got to watch a Peregrine Falcon with it's prey, a Short Billed Dowitcher.
> ...



Well, I've captured the odd good bird photo, primarily by luck, but I can't imagine getting that with a 600. 1DX II and 600 must be one weighty combo.

It's really tough, but I'm giving up on the 1DX II based primarily on the 5D4 fitting my need for reach better (cropping capability with 30 MP). I've gone around and around in my head and boring my wife with it all.

I will get the 400 DO II right away as my reward for hard summer work and then in the spring get the 5D4. I know 400 X2 will have its limitations but not be bad for perched birds and 400 X 1.4 will be pretty good for BIF, as will 400. Don't know if I'll keep the 300 2.8 II, not if it isn't getting much use.

My wife is really edgy about using CPW but I save nearly $2000 CAD on the lens. A bit more reassurance from anyone about CPW would calm my nerves a little more. Two or three have already said it's no problem whatsoever and I believe that but my wife .... 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Aug 26, 2016)

Jack
Just negotiated a very good price with my local dealer and ordered the 400mm DO II to arrive on Tuesday. The 1DXII would be too heavy for me so its going on the 5DS R or maybe a 5DIV if the reviews look good.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 26, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Jack
> Just negotiated a very good price with my local dealer and ordered the 400mm DO II to arrive on Tuesday. The 1DXII would be too heavy for me so its going on the 5DS R or maybe a 5DIV if the reviews look good.



Alan, got the go ahead from the boss and will be ordering today. Are you unable to give me pricing for comparison/possible bargaining. If not, no problem or maybe PM me. I'll get the 5D4 unless it turns out to be a stinker and I serious doubt that is possible. I don't want 5 fps with not the greatest higher ISO and even bigger files. Of course who wouldn't like the resolution!

Now my only concern is that my copy will be sharper than yours! 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Aug 26, 2016)

Jack
Have sent a PM. The file size from the 5DIV is, I would guess, be even higher than for the 5DS R as there are effectively 60 mps because of the split pixels. And, I don't think you would want to do bird photography in an iso range greater than that of the 5DS (>12,800).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 26, 2016)

So it boils down to the 4.5 fps 6D I don't like and 7 fps since 5 is not much gain, well neither is 7 in a way, but I was never pining for 14. The camera is future so we can compare notes. Thanks!

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 26, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Exactly a week ago, to the hour, I was having lunch outside at Le Caveau in Grand Pre in Nova Scotia, celebrating our golden wedding anniversary, when my wife spotted a bird overhead. I am not spoiling the coincidence by labelling it - I had never seen one before and identified it later.



Nice picture.... a golden moment to be sure....

It's a lovely area, while you were dining I was filling up a memory card at Cape Blomiden and Scott's Bay.....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 26, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Jack
> Have sent a PM. The file size from the 5DIV is, I would guess, be even higher than for the 5DS R as there are effectively 60 mps because of the split pixels. And, I don't think you would want to do bird photography in an iso range greater than that of the 5DS (>12,800).



Alan it would be only higher if I were doing the DP correction thing, which I'd only do if you were getting sharper pictures than me.  It's a 30 MP camera, joking aside.

Jack


----------



## WhPh (Aug 29, 2016)

Went to shoot vultures again...


----------



## RBC5 (Aug 29, 2016)

WhPh said:


> Went to shoot vultures again...



Bravo! The eye really makes it. What were you shooting?


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2016)

WhPh said:


> Went to shoot vultures again...




Very nice picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 29, 2016)

RBC5 said:


> WhPh said:
> 
> 
> > Went to shoot vultures again...
> ...



Yes, there's nothing better than when that bird is focused on YOU!

Jack


----------



## WhPh (Aug 30, 2016)

RBC5 said:


> WhPh said:
> 
> 
> > Went to shoot vultures again...
> ...



Thank you!
This is at Carmel mountain in Israel.


----------



## WhPh (Aug 30, 2016)

Click and Jack, thanks!

Here's egyptian vulture carrying nest of some singing bird (presumably of great tit) with a chick in it.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 30, 2016)

WhPh,
Really great photo. Though not for the nest's occupants, :'(
-r


WhPh said:


> Click and Jack, thanks!
> 
> Here's egyptian vulture carrying nest of some singing bird (presumably of great tit) with a chick in it.


----------



## Cog (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Cog (Aug 31, 2016)

WhPh said:


> Went to shoot vultures again...


Really nice!


----------



## Cog (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2016)

Very nice shots, Cog. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## Cog (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you, Click!


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 13, 2016)

Here are two of mine: Lilac-breasted roller


----------



## andrei1989 (Sep 13, 2016)

my first BIF


----------



## Crapking (Sep 13, 2016)

Untitled by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr

Just had the chance to shoot with the 400/4 DO version 1. very light, looking forward to assessing the Mark II in a few weeks.


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2016)

Nice shot, Crapking.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 14, 2016)

andrei1989, looking good for first shot. What camera/lens.

Jack


----------



## andrei1989 (Sep 14, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> andrei1989, looking good for first shot. What camera/lens.
> 
> Jack



canon 70d and the sigma 17-70


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 14, 2016)

andrei1989 said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > andrei1989, looking good for first shot. What camera/lens.
> ...



Now if you only had a little more reach!

Jack


----------



## Cog (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice shot, Cog.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 14, 2016)

Crapking said:


> Untitled by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr
> 
> Just had the chance to shoot with the 400/4 DO version 1. very light, looking forward to assessing the Mark II in a few weeks.



Nice bif shot.

Just wondering, what is the story of "crapking"

Scott


----------



## Crapking (Sep 14, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> Crapking said:
> 
> 
> > Untitled by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr
> ...



The short version involves a pair of six-sided numbered cubes, stacks of circular clay discs, piles of flat green paper and a whole lot of hoopin' and hollerin'.

An alternate version describes the quality of work


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 15, 2016)

Crapking said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Crapking said:
> ...


----------



## Cog (Sep 15, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice shot, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Skatol (Sep 21, 2016)

Been a while since I've posted here. Some shots of Ruby-throated Hummingbirds.


----------



## Skatol (Sep 21, 2016)

...and a few more.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 21, 2016)

Skatol, lovely. So they eat bugs!

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2016)

Lovely. Well done, Skatol.


----------



## rbielefeld (Sep 21, 2016)

Swallow-tailed kites from central Florida. Canon 1DxII, Canon 600mm f/4 IS II + 1.4x TC, hand held from my boat

Always fun to shoot this species in this wonderful setting.

Please click on images to see larger version.


----------



## ERHP (Sep 21, 2016)

rbielefeld said:


> Swallow-tailed kites from central Florida. Canon 1DxII, Canon 600mm f/4 IS II + 1.4x TC, hand held from my boat
> 
> Always fun to shoot this species in this wonderful setting.
> 
> Please click on images to see larger version.


Really like the second one as I've seen them fly before but never that close to the water. The reflection makes it that much better!

Our ducks are finally starting to return to SoCal and I happened to catch this Gadwall just after takeoff.


----------



## rbielefeld (Sep 21, 2016)

Great gadwall shot. A great looking species. Well done.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 21, 2016)

rbielefeld,
excellent shots!
-r




rbielefeld said:


> Swallow-tailed kites from central Florida. Canon 1DxII, Canon 600mm f/4 IS II + 1.4x TC, hand held from my boat
> 
> Always fun to shoot this species in this wonderful setting.
> 
> Please click on images to see larger version.


----------



## TheJock (Sep 21, 2016)

Taken in Kruger National Park last week.


----------



## Skatol (Sep 21, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Skatol, lovely. So they eat bugs!
> 
> Jack


Thanks Jack. That was a surprise for me. Didn't even see it happen when taking the shot, it happened so fast.


----------



## Skatol (Sep 21, 2016)

Click said:


> Lovely. Well done, Skatol.


Thanks Click.


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2016)

rbielefeld said:


> Swallow-tailed kites from central Florida. Canon 1DxII, Canon 600mm f/4 IS II + 1.4x TC, hand held from my boat
> 
> Always fun to shoot this species in this wonderful setting.




Very nice shots. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2016)

ERHP said:


> Our ducks are finally starting to return to SoCal and I happened to catch this Gadwall just after takeoff.



Beautiful picture, ERHP.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi rbielefeld. 
Very nice shots, the second one is spectacular, lovely contrast with the water. 

Cheers, Graham. 



rbielefeld said:


> Swallow-tailed kites from central Florida. Canon 1DxII, Canon 600mm f/4 IS II + 1.4x TC, hand held from my boat
> 
> Always fun to shoot this species in this wonderful setting.
> 
> Please click on images to see larger version.


----------



## snowleo (Sep 23, 2016)

I went chasing golden eagles in the mountains yesterday. A young bird was hovering nearby (young golden eagles can be reckognized by the white feathers). Suddenly a buzzard began to skydive just about 200 m (around 650 ft) above me. You can imagine the size of the bird on the picture - all those 4 pics are 100% crops of 600x400 pixels - just original size! I think it is still interesting to see how a skydive starts.

Of course, I join some pics of the young eagle as well. The bird was sneaking around the rock walls to frighten groundhogs. Their alarmins sounds could be heard well. Just look at the second pic. Looks like the eagle has swallowed an entire ball - or maybe a groundhog! ;D


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 23, 2016)

Skatol said:


> Been a while since I've posted here. Some shots of Ruby-throated Hummingbirds.


Nice series, the open beak pict is my favorite. A seldom seen angle.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi Snowleo. 
Interesting set of pictures, the skydive or stoop is so cool to see. The Golden Eagle shots are cool, I bet that last meal upsets the c of g and aerodynamics somewhat! 

Cheers, Graham. 




snowleo said:


> I went chasing golden eagles in the mountains yesterday. A young bird was hovering nearby (young golden eagles can be reckognized by the white feathers). Suddenly a buzzard began to skydive just about 200 m (around 650 ft) above me. You can imagine the size of the bird on the picture - all those 4 pics are 100% crops of 600x400 pixels - just original size! I think it is still interesting to see how a skydive starts.
> 
> Of course, I join some pics of the young eagle as well. The bird was sneaking around the rock walls to frighten groundhogs. Their alarmins sounds could be heard well. Just look at the second pic. Looks like the eagle has swallowed an entire ball - or maybe a groundhog! ;D


----------



## sedwards (Sep 25, 2016)

I got to see some vultures up close today. 


5D3_2913 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Sep 25, 2016)

Stuart,
Photo is great!
The subject is no so good looking ... :
-r




sedwards said:


> I got to see some vultures up close today.


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2016)

Very nice shot, Stuart. 



lion rock said:


> The subject is no so good looking ... :



LOL A face only a mother could love ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi lion rock. 
+1 on that. 

Cheers, Graham. 


lion rock said:


> Stuart,
> Photo is great!
> The subject is no so good looking ... :
> -r
> ...


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 26, 2016)

sedwards said:


> I got to see some vultures up close today.



Well done


----------



## Cog (Sep 26, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Stuart,
> Photo is great!
> The subject is no so good looking ... :
> -r
> ...


Hm, I like them. Very gentle birds despite their image. Great BiF photo, Stuart!


----------



## Cog (Sep 26, 2016)

Two pics from my collection:


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2016)

Beautiful shots, Cog. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Cog (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank you, Click!


----------



## canon1dxman (Sep 26, 2016)

One of our garden visitors recently. Red Kites come here every day. There were 4 on the lawn yesterday.
1DX with Sigma 150-600C


https://flic.kr/p/LEn3Ydhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[/url


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2016)

canon1dxman said:


> One of our garden visitors recently. Red Kites come here every day. There were 4 on the lawn yesterday.
> 1DX with Sigma 150-600C



Very nice picture. 8) Well done.


----------



## canon1dxman (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks Click


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 26, 2016)

canon1dxman said:


> One of our garden visitors recently. Red Kites come here every day. There were 4 on the lawn yesterday.
> 1DX with Sigma 150-600C
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/LEn3Yd




you wouldn't happen to live just off the M40 would you? J5 region?


----------



## lion rock (Sep 26, 2016)

canon1dxman,
gorgeous kite!
-r



canon1dxman said:


> One of our garden visitors recently. Red Kites come here every day. There were 4 on the lawn yesterday.
> 1DX with Sigma 150-600C


----------



## Kerry B (Sep 29, 2016)

A couple of birds in flight from my recent trip to the Pantanal. Ringed Kingfisher has just taken a fish, this happened so quickly and was pleased to get a usable image. The second is a Black Collared Hawk diving for fish that had just surfaced.


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2016)

Great series, Kerry. I especially like the second picture. Well done.


----------



## Steve Dmark2 (Oct 3, 2016)

I give you one from July:

7D mark2, 300mm 4L IS, 5,6, ISO320, 1/1000sec, +0,7 stops more light.

A Barn Swallow


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi Steve. 
Very nice, as I have said before, it takes skill just to keep up with these little fellows. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Steve Dmark2 said:


> I give you one from July:
> 
> 7D mark2, 300mm 4L IS, 5,6, ISO320, 1/1000sec, +0,7 stops more light.
> 
> A Barn Swallow


----------



## Steve Dmark2 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hey Graham,

Thank you man. 
Yes indeed. There were not a lot of keepers.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 9, 2016)

Jack wanted BIF taken with the 400mm DO II plus 2xTC III on the 5D IV. Yesterday, I stopped the car on a country road, set up for 800mm to take a photo of a bird on a pole, when I suddenly saw this female kestrel hover nearby. I took some shots but the lighting was poor. I had to push ev in post and lighten shadows quite a bit. The AF was good.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 9, 2016)

Yellow billed kite, from the Ngorongoro crater.
These kites were very experienced food thiefs and lived well around the lunching station in the crater. I was standing outside the vehicle, eating a piece of chicken, when one of them came diving down and stole it right out of my hand. The guide said I was lucky, since it did not cut me with its very sharp claws 

5DSR, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x


----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2016)

Very nice series, Alan.


----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2016)

Nice shot, Eldar. 8)


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 9, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Yellow billed kite, from the Ngorongoro crater.
> These kites were very experienced food thiefs and lived well around the lunching station in the crater. I was standing outside the vehicle, eating a piece of chicken, when one of them came diving down and stole it right out of my hand. The guide said I was lucky, since it did not cut me with its very sharp claws
> 
> 5DSR, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x



Nice picture.
I've seen film of those guys hunting in pairs - the first does a very close fly-by to spook the tourist and distract them, the second comes in close behind and steals the food. Smart.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi Alan. 
Very nice shots, such a beautiful bird to see. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Jack wanted BIF taken with the 400mm DO II plus 2xTC III on the 5D IV. Yesterday, I stopped the car on a country road, set up for 800mm to take a photo of a bird on a pole, when I suddenly saw this female kestrel hover nearby. I took some shots but the lighting was poor. I had to push ev in post and lighten shadows quite a bit. The AF was good.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi Eldar. 
What a fantastic story to take home, great photo, but I bet you remember the stolen chicken for longer. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Eldar said:


> Yellow billed kite, from the Ngorongoro crater.
> These kites were very experienced food thiefs and lived well around the lunching station in the crater. I was standing outside the vehicle, eating a piece of chicken, when one of them came diving down and stole it right out of my hand. The guide said I was lucky, since it did not cut me with its very sharp claws
> 
> 5DSR, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x


----------



## ISO64 (Oct 10, 2016)

Yellow-rumped warbler, navigating through branches. AF servo was quite busy following it, the bird was surprisingly acrobatic.
Canon 7DMk2, 400 f5.6L + TC 1.4Mk2
ISO 640, 1/3200 s, -1 1/3 EV, f/10, [all set by error, did not hit C1, clicked C2, saved by PP]


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 10, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Alan.



Great results.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 10, 2016)

Eldar, so far you're not disappointing.

Jack


----------



## TheJock (Oct 12, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Jack wanted BIF taken with the 400mm DO II plus 2xTC III on the 5D IV. Yesterday, I stopped the car on a country road, set up for 800mm to take a photo of a bird on a pole, when I suddenly saw this female kestrel hover nearby. I took some shots but the lighting was poor. I had to push ev in post and lighten shadows quite a bit. The AF was good.


I love these shots, it’s very interesting the variations within Kestrels, where were these shots taken Alan?
I’m in the UAE but originally from the UK, so there are small differences between the species I see, this is another variation again!! Great shots mate


----------



## bichex (Oct 12, 2016)

Good pictures

They are some of my latest works (7d mark II + 100-400 II)


----------



## AlanF (Oct 12, 2016)

Stewart K said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Jack wanted BIF taken with the 400mm DO II plus 2xTC III on the 5D IV. Yesterday, I stopped the car on a country road, set up for 800mm to take a photo of a bird on a pole, when I suddenly saw this female kestrel hover nearby. I took some shots but the lighting was poor. I had to push ev in post and lighten shadows quite a bit. The AF was good.
> ...



Fowlmere in Cambridgeshire. She was by the road leading to the RSPB reserve.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 12, 2016)

bichex said:


> Good pictures
> 
> They are some of my latest works (7d mark II + 100-400 II)



Lovely shots. What were the original sizes of these 1200x800s?


----------



## bichex (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello 

The photos have very little trim


----------



## AlanF (Oct 12, 2016)

bichex said:


> Hello
> 
> The photos have very little trim



What does that mean? Were they nearly full size and reduced to 1200x800, or are they crops that were slightly larger than 1200x800 and trimmed?


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2016)

bichex said:


> They are some of my latest works (7d mark II + 100-400 II)



Very nice pictures, bichex.


----------



## bichex (Oct 12, 2016)

I am sorry Alanf

I do not speak English

Very little crop photos

Almost full frame

Thank you


----------



## bichex (Oct 12, 2016)

Raw photo in DPP


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 12, 2016)

bichex, very nice.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Oct 13, 2016)

bichex said:


> I am sorry Alanf
> 
> I do not speak English
> 
> ...



I understand now. Thank you for explaining.


----------



## Steve Dmark2 (Oct 13, 2016)

bichex said:


> Good pictures
> 
> They are some of my latest works (7d mark II + 100-400 II)



Very nice!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi Daniel. 
Superb shots, stunning detail. 

Cheers, Graham. 



bichex said:


> Good pictures
> 
> They are some of my latest works (7d mark II + 100-400 II)


----------



## AlanF (Oct 15, 2016)

I have been very impressed with the AF of the 5D IV. Walking back home over a bridge this evening, I took some shots of gulls flying over the river. The camera locked on and picked out the bird from the background. This shot used the f/4 of the 400mm DO II to give a nicely blurred background (uncropped but reduced in size).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 15, 2016)

AlanF said:


> I have been very impressed with the AF of the 5D IV. Walking back home over a bridge this evening, I took some shots of gulls flying over the river. The camera locked on and picked out the bird from the background. This shot used the f/4 of the 400mm DO II to give a nicely blurred background (uncropped but reduced in size).



Alan, it's working out really well for you and that includes BIF capability you likely didn't have before. While I envy your resolution, I'm now in the other camp. Maybe my wife should get a 5D4. 

Jack


----------



## TheJock (Oct 16, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Stewart K said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...


Ahh! I was wondering about the location of the bird as you referred to it as a female, this is a male UK Kestrel Alan. Here’s a good link to identifying the species. http://www.worldbirds.co.uk/common_kestrel.aspx?key=38 
The slate grey/bluish head and tail gives it away, I wasn't sure on the location of your shot as there really are some spectacular variations globally.


----------



## Cog (Oct 22, 2016)

The "photohunting" season is open.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi Cog. 
Brilliant shots, but I'm confused by your title, "hunting" season, is that literal or "camera" hunting, why would one shoot these with other than a camera? Because you can? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Cog said:


> The "hunting" season is open.


----------



## Cog (Oct 22, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Cog.
> Brilliant shots, but I'm confused by your title, "hunting" season, is that literal or "camera" hunting, why would one shoot these with other than a camera? Because you can?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Camera hunting.  Sorry about this confusion. I guess that's my first language talking. I've never shot a rifle, actually. So hunting is always with a camera for me. I opened the season because the temperature is finally low enough to stay in the sun.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 22, 2016)

Very nice Cog. I did own a gun but gave it up long long ago. While I don't condone wanton destruction of wildlife I recognize that some simply enjoy hunting and believe there is a limited context in which it is acceptable. Killing for the fun of killing is certainly not my idea of fun. However, Eldar's posts remind us that animals are dying violently all the time. 

There was an open line guest I listened to once that was distraught about Saskatchewan farmers shooting gophers. She proposed trapping them humanely and shipping them up north, believe it or not!

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2016)

Very nice pictures, Cog.


----------



## arbitrage (Oct 22, 2016)

Two buffies in tandem flight....
Canon 1DXII, 400DOII+1.4TCIII


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2016)

arbitrage said:


> Two buffies in tandem flight....
> Canon 1DXII, 400DOII+1.4TCIII



Lovely. Nicely done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 22, 2016)

Click said:


> arbitrage said:
> 
> 
> > Two buffies in tandem flight....
> ...



+1 unique

Jack


----------



## bedobe (Oct 22, 2016)

Kestrel coming in with grasshopper

7D


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2016)

Nice shot, bedobe.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 22, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice shot, bedobe.



Very nice, what's it landing on?

Jack


----------



## bedobe (Oct 22, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot, bedobe.
> ...



It's landing on the top of dying pine tree.


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 23, 2016)

It is getting close to Eagle season in southern B.C. 1DX Sigma 150-600C


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 23, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> It is getting close to Eagle season in southern B.C. 1DX Sigma 150-600C



You lucky guy!

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> It is getting close to Eagle season in southern B.C. 1DX Sigma 150-600C



Nice shot!


----------



## lion rock (Oct 23, 2016)

Excellent!
-r



Ryananthony said:


> It is getting close to Eagle season in southern B.C. 1DX Sigma 150-600C


----------



## TheJock (Oct 23, 2016)

Cog said:


> The "photohunting" season is open.


If your ever over in Dubai, let me know and I can take you out to a few places mate


----------



## Cog (Oct 24, 2016)

Stewart K said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > The "photohunting" season is open.
> ...


Hi Steward,

I'd love to. Thanks. Maybe I should schedule a weekend. But I need to figure what visa requirements are first.


----------



## meywd (Oct 28, 2016)

Taken during a trip to Langkawi, Malaysia earlier this year


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi Meywd. 
Very nice series, great looking bird, any idea what? 

Cheers, Graham. 



meywd said:


> Taken during a trip to Langkawi, Malaysia earlier this year


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 28, 2016)

That's a Brahminy kite - it ranges from India all the way down to Australia.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi Mike. 
Thank you for identifying the bird. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mikehit said:


> That's a Brahminy kite - it ranges from India all the way down to Australia.


----------



## Cog (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## meywd (Oct 29, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Meywd.
> Very nice series, great looking bird, any idea what?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks Graham



Mikehit said:


> That's a Brahminy kite - it ranges from India all the way down to Australia.



and thank you Mike for identifying it


----------



## meywd (Oct 29, 2016)

Cog said:


>



Lovely shots Cog


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2016)

Beautiful shots, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Oct 29, 2016)

*Meywd, Click*
Thank you, guys!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi Cog. 
Nice shots, great detail. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Cog (Oct 30, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Cog.
> Nice shots, great detail.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Thank you, Graham!


----------



## Reto (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi guys, this is a shot I just recently took in Botswana on the Chobe River.


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2016)

Nice shot, Reto. Welcome to CR


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi Reto. 
Very nice shot, well caught in the middle of the splash. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Reto said:


> Hi guys, this is a shot I just recently took in Botswana on the Chobe River.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
First half decent shot of anything other than a gull in flight. 


SE0A9013_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Not quite finished flying! 


SE0A9015_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 2, 2016)

Well Graham, that puts you ahead of me but beware I'm going to be starting to try soon. 

Nice.

Jack


----------



## ooF Fighters (Nov 2, 2016)

Get it off! Get it off of me!!!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 2, 2016)

Nice shot, is that the birds tongue and what's grabbing on?

Jack


----------



## arthurbikemad (Nov 2, 2016)

Looks like a reed from the water, perhaps the bird was fishing and Mr Crayfish has decided to have a pinch by the look of things, however his pinch has cost him a free ride it would seem haha


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Jack. 
Come on, enough with the idle threats, get out there and get some shots!  ;D ;D 
Actually after the snow you showed us the other day, I don't think I would have gone out to get these shots if the situation were reversed. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Well Graham, that puts you ahead of me but beware I'm going to be starting to try soon.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi ooF. 
Is this the price paid for using your foot as bait on a weir? Really cool shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ooF Fighters said:


> Get it off! Get it off of me!!!


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
One more that wasn't ready last night, I really like the shape. Reminds me of something. 


SE0A9014_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr
Ahh yes the Karate Kid. ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## sedwards (Nov 8, 2016)

I dug this one from a lost folder from Florida last January.


sandhill crane by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2016)

Very nice picture, Stuart.


----------



## zoliphoto (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi guys,

Many thanks for the excellent images! The crane is wonderful!

Some of mine here, please feel free to comment! Taken with EOS 7D and 7D MkII + Sigma 150-600C.

Zoltan


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2016)

zoliphoto said:


> Some of mine here, please feel free to comment! Taken with EOS 7D and 7D MkII + Sigma 150-600C.
> 
> Zoltan



Nice pictures, Zoltan. I especially like the first one.


----------



## rpt (Nov 8, 2016)

sedwards said:


> I dug this one from a lost folder from Florida last January.
> 
> 
> sandhill crane by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


Lovely!


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 9, 2016)

sedwards said:


> I dug this one from a lost folder from Florida last January.
> ...


That's a gem, Stuart!


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 9, 2016)

An f-in nightmare to focus on while they were flying between the branches in some shrubs and trees, so it turned out so and so on the crispness level, but these two had a field day chasing each other and cuckooing and sounding like they had the hiccups.
Common cuckoo - _Cuculus canorus_


----------



## Cog (Nov 11, 2016)

sedwards said:


> I dug this one from a lost folder from Florida last January.
> 
> 
> sandhill crane by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


Cool! High key.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 11, 2016)

Nice shots everyone. I thought, hey, I should peek back at the hundreds of eagle shots I took May 2015. What a memory trigger. I loved Haida Gwaii.

On the island there are two clans; guess who they are. This was high and the best I could get even with 600mm. The Ravens keep the big guys in check!

Now guess why this guy is looking up - he finally was forced to leave.  

Jack


----------



## quod (Nov 12, 2016)

Sony A7RII, Metabones IV T adapter, Canon 500mm f/4L II, Canon 1.4x III extender


----------



## ooF Fighters (Nov 12, 2016)

My best owl shot to date....


----------



## ooF Fighters (Nov 12, 2016)

Unfortunately, it was due to some knucklehead and discarded fishing line....
Here she is completely exhausted from struggling to free herself.
She was rescued by the park services shortly after : )


----------



## Cog (Nov 12, 2016)

EF 100-400 mm II + 1.4x


----------



## AlanF (Nov 12, 2016)

Stewart K said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Stewart K said:
> ...



You are right, he is a he. 
I am very disappointed that DxO OpticsPro has still not released an update for the 5DIV. It was meant to be released this month, but that date has now been removed from their website. I have relied on their PRIME for noise reduction, which was important for my shots of the kestrel because of the adverse lighting. I have been trying other noise reduction programs, including Topaz, and NeatImage recommended by Art Morris. However, Nik Dfine2 as used by Jack seems pretty good and it's free. Here is one more shot of the kestrel, +0.8 ev + shadows lifted. Nik has done a pretty good job of denoising.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 12, 2016)

Looks good Alan. You are a bad influence, I was already picky enough and now it's moved up a notch. It is remarkable that such high ISO shots can be quite decent. But wait a minute quite decent is not perfect and that's well, not perfect, and won't do.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 12, 2016)

Jack, I can do better than that with the sun behind me, and as eagles are in fashion....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 12, 2016)

I should hope so Alan, I had a 1D4.

Jack


----------



## rnl (Nov 13, 2016)

crow and redtail


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 13, 2016)

rnl, funny this made me think of all the times I see little song birds fearlessly chasing crows.

Jack


----------



## TheJock (Nov 13, 2016)

AlanF said:


> You are right, he is a he.
> I am very disappointed that DxO OpticsPro has still not released an update for the 5DIV. It was meant to be released this month, but that date has now been removed from their website. I have relied on their PRIME for noise reduction, which was important for my shots of the kestrel because of the adverse lighting. I have been trying other noise reduction programs, including Topaz, and NeatImage recommended by Art Morris. However, Nik Dfine2 as used by Jack seems pretty good and it's free. Here is one more shot of the kestrel, +0.8 ev + shadows lifted. Nik has done a pretty good job of denoising.


I love it!!
We have 2 variations here in the UAE, the Common and the Lesser, but this male is a stunning example, I love the detail in the plumage!
I only have Elements 12, but I'll look into that Nik software, thanks for the tips!!!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 13, 2016)

Download here
https://www.google.com/nikcollection/
It works with Elements 9-13. I haven't upgraded to Adobe cloud, even though I could. For the 5DIV, I either use DPP alone or when I need serious noise reduction use DPP as RAW converter plus preliminary sharpening, then transfer the jpeg to my old Adobe CS6 with the Nik plugins. For the older bodies, I use DxO Optics Pro. But, Nik is doing a good job.


----------



## Ryananthony (Nov 14, 2016)

Some recent shots from my trip to Seattle, and Ocean Shores. I couldn't believe how many Deer were wandering around Ocean Shores. 1DX-Sigma 150-600C


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 14, 2016)

Now if I just had birds like that to practice on ...... 

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice series, Ryananthony.


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 14, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Some recent shots from my trip to Seattle, and Ocean Shores. I couldn't believe *how many Deer *were wandering around Ocean Shores. 1DX-Sigma 150-600C



Are you sure those are killdeer? I'm no expert at all, but the coloring doesn't look right to me.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 14, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Some recent shots from my trip to Seattle, and Ocean Shores. I couldn't believe how many Deer were wandering around Ocean Shores. 1DX-Sigma 150-600C



Hmm, I'm sceptical. Looks far more like some sort of Sandpiper than like any Plover (Killdeers and such). Not familiar with the varieties on your continent and coastline.

Great shots no matter the identity of them!


----------



## Ryananthony (Nov 14, 2016)

Im sorry, I was not referring to the birds. 

Ocean Shores is a city on the coast of Washington State. The city itself had a lot Deer (the animal). Ocean Shores is a peninsula surrounded by water on 3 sides, which seemed to be home to a very large number of deer for the size of the Peninsula. I found the number of Deer far more interesting.

Im not sure what the birds are. 

I should have been more clear.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 14, 2016)

We must pass new legislation. No posting without correct identity. 

Kidding aside I appreciate those who go to the trouble (I'm an offender too)

Jack


----------



## dcm (Nov 14, 2016)

One of my first BIF experiences with new 1DX2 and 100-400L II. Not something I would have attempted with my 6D - AF and FPS makes a lot of difference. While shooting an Osprey nest a gentleman offered to let me shoot bald eagles that were nesting on his property. I was perched on the upper deck of his yacht about 50 feet from shore monitoring an eagle that would catch a fish and return to the nest behind me. After a half hour wait it was quite an adrenalin rush shooting 10fps for 6 seconds as the bald eagle dropped out of the tree to bag a fish and missed, then turned toward me before heading back to its perch. Just tried to keep it in frame, even though it approached close enough to fill the frame. Unfortunately they were overexposed so I lost the head detail - didn't adjust after shooting the nest in the shadows. Lesson learned - started studying up on shooting BIF so I'm better prepared next time. 

Touchdown



dvmtthws-20160607165320.jpg by dvmtthws, on Flickr

Stare down



dvmtthws-20160607165323-4.jpg by dvmtthws, on Flickr




dvmtthws-20160607165323-3.jpg by dvmtthws, on Flickr




dvmtthws-20160607165323-2.jpg by dvmtthws, on Flickr

US Postal Service shot



dvmtthws-20160607165326.jpg by dvmtthws, on Flickr


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 14, 2016)

A really nice set, dcm


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 14, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> A really nice set, dcm



Very nice dcm, and I know the feeling, including improperly exposing and whatever. 

I was in the flight path to fish heads that the native lady was discarding into the river/bay (tide out) when one flew over my head only a few feet above, trying to swoop and grab in spite of the fear of me. I thought for a second I was going to lose my scalp. They dine on only the best Sockeye so passed on me. 

Red-breasted sapsucker from northern BC, same trip, May 2015. 6D F5.6 1/640 ISO 2000 300 2.8 II X2 III Oops, I forgot this was BIF, sorry Alan!  

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Nov 15, 2016)

Glossy Ibis from Blackpoint Wildlife Drive in Merrit Island


7DII3949 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2016)

Very nice picture, Stuart. Well done.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 18, 2016)

Jack wants BIF from the 400mm DO II + 2xTC on the 5DIV. This female marsh harrier was miles away. But I could get some detail at 800mm. I am using all 61 AF points at f/8, which gives the 5DIV a huge advantage over the 5DIII. Focus was spot on, shot after shot. I am very happy with this gear.


----------



## nats1mom (Nov 19, 2016)

dcm said:


> One of my first BIF experiences with new 1DX2 and 100-400L II. Not something I would have attempted with my 6D - AF and FPS makes a lot of difference. While shooting an Osprey nest a gentleman offered to let me shoot bald eagles that were nesting on his property. I was perched on the upper deck of his yacht about 50 feet from shore monitoring an eagle that would catch a fish and return to the nest behind me. After a half hour wait it was quite an adrenalin rush shooting 10fps for 6 seconds as the bald eagle dropped out of the tree to bag a fish and missed, then turned toward me before heading back to its perch. Just tried to keep it in frame, even though it approached close enough to fill the frame. Unfortunately they were overexposed so I lost the head detail - didn't adjust after shooting the nest in the shadows. Lesson learned - started studying up on shooting BIF so I'm better prepared next time.
> 
> WOWEE! Great shots!
> 
> ...


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2016)

Nice series, Alan.


----------



## tc202 (Nov 21, 2016)

Osprey with a Sea Bass 







Thomas 
Outback Photo Adventures


----------



## ooF Fighters (Nov 21, 2016)

An Osprey getting a taste of Bass ass.

Oops- Belongs in Bird portraits


----------



## ooF Fighters (Nov 21, 2016)

Rinsing the bass from the talons-


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2016)

tc202 said:


> Osprey with a Sea Bass



Great shot.


----------



## tc202 (Nov 21, 2016)

Click said:


> tc202 said:
> 
> 
> > Osprey with a Sea Bass
> ...



Thanks Click!


----------



## GP.Masserano (Nov 24, 2016)

CANON 7D II + 100-400MKII


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2016)

GP.Masserano said:


> CANON 7D II + 100-400MKII



Nice series.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 27, 2016)

Blacktailed Godwits this morning at Welney WWT. 5DIV + 800mm.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 27, 2016)

And look who has come along for the ride.


----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2016)

Nice pictures, Alan. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Nov 27, 2016)

Southern carmine bee-eater, Namibia. Photographed with the EF 400DO f4 IS ii and 1DX. Shutter speed 1/3200sec at f8, iso 1000. Plus 0.33 exp compensation. Handheld.


----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2016)

Awesome. Great shot, Grant.


----------



## rpt (Nov 28, 2016)

Click said:


> Awesome. Great shot, Grant.


+1

Fantastic shot!


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Nov 28, 2016)

rpt said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome. Great shot, Grant.
> ...


Thanks Click and RPT
I usually get to spend time photographing carmines each season, especially when they are breeding, and it is always difficult due to their speed and somewhat erratic flight path. I typically prefer images of them set against the green or yellow vegetation as opposed to the sky which is easier to get. The light weight of the 400DO makes it easier to track than any other lenses i have used for them, and this is technically one of the best images i have managed. The image is cropped from 18 megapixels to 11 megapixels.


----------



## GP.Masserano (Nov 28, 2016)

White stork & Black stork (EOS 7D II + 100-400MK2)


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2016)

Very nice series, GP.Masserano.


----------



## Cog (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2016)

Nice picture, Cog. That's a very low flying bird.


----------



## Northbird (Dec 3, 2016)

7D MK II 600 F4




Bald Eagle (Haliaeetus leucocephalus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi Cog. 
Very nice, it's wing tips must have been almost touching the water on the bottom of the stroke. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi Tony. 
Very nice, a portrait in flight. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Northbird said:


> 7D MK II 600 F4


----------



## Basil (Dec 3, 2016)

San Diego Dec 2015


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 3, 2016)

Basil said:


> San Diego Dec 2015



Nice, looks like he's levitating! Quite the background too.

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Dec 4, 2016)

Today was the first day of sunshine in a while and there were a lot birds out. This Northern Harrier was one of many. The wind was very strong today, so one second the Northern Harrier would fill the frame, the next he was 100ft further away. Unfortunately the wind was going towards the sun which left the birds fighting the wind with their backs to the camera. 

1dx, Sigma 150-600C
ISO 2500, 1/2000, f9


----------



## ISO64 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ryananthony, great shot! Northern harriers, as any other raptor, hunt flying into the wind. Gives them lower ground speed and grass bends into their line of vision. I remember seeing kestrel standing motionless over the ground for well over a minute, next to airport runway, just showing of for metal bird pilots


----------



## Ryananthony (Dec 5, 2016)

ISO64 said:


> Ryananthony, great shot! Northern harriers, as any other raptor, hunt flying into the wind. Gives them lower ground speed and grass bends into their line of vision. I remember seeing kestrel standing motionless over the ground for well over a minute, next to airport runway, just showing of for metal bird pilots



Thanks ISO64. Thats really neat about the grass bending into the line of sight of the raptors. I would have never guessed that was a thing.


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 5, 2016)

First outing with the 400mm DO ii. THIS LENS IS FREAKIN' AWESOME!!

Kestrel shot with the lens on 7Dii with 1.4x tc mkii, cropped about 50% linear.


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> First outing with the 400mm DO ii. THIS LENS IS FREAKIN' AWESOME!!
> 
> Kestrel shot with the lens on 7Dii with 1.4x tc mkii, cropped about 50% linear.



Very nice shot. Well done, Mikehit.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 5, 2016)

Click said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > First outing with the 400mm DO ii. THIS LENS IS FREAKIN' AWESOME!!
> ...



I concur totally.

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks Jack, thanks Click.


----------



## Ryananthony (Dec 6, 2016)

I have no idea what these were. This was the closest that they came, but it was a beautiful sight.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 6, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> First outing with the 400mm DO ii. THIS LENS IS FREAKIN' AWESOME!!
> 
> Kestrel shot with the lens on 7Dii with 1.4x tc mkii, cropped about 50% linear.



Yes Mike, the lens is rather good. It's a great shot because the light is behind you, low down. When you say cropped 50%, do you mean it's cropped by that and then reduced in size?


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 6, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Yes Mike, the lens is rather good. It's a great shot because the light is behind you, low down. When you say cropped 50%, do you mean it's cropped by that and then reduced in size?



Thank you for your comment. 
Yes - I cropped in LR by about 50% along the edge then reduced for the web (not by much, though).


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> I have no idea what these were. This was the closest that they came, but it was a beautiful sight.



Cool shot.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi Mike. 
Absolutely gorgeous, I'd love to get a shot like that of one of these birds. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mikehit said:


> First outing with the 400mm DO ii. THIS LENS IS FREAKIN' AWESOME!!
> 
> Kestrel shot with the lens on 7Dii with 1.4x tc mkii, cropped about 50% linear.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi Ryan. 
Are you sure they are birds, it looks like it could be a plague of locusts!  ;D
Seriously though, I'm sure that was a sight to behold, one you'll not forget for a while (unless you live somewhere that you see it every day then it might just be normal to you).

Cheers, Graham. 



Ryananthony said:


> I have no idea what these were. This was the closest that they came, but it was a beautiful sight.


----------



## jprusa (Dec 6, 2016)

Hooded Merganser didn't want to appear in Show your Bird Portraits.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 6, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Mike, the lens is rather good. It's a great shot because the light is behind you, low down. When you say cropped 50%, do you mean it's cropped by that and then reduced in size?
> ...



That is remarkably sharp for such small image. Did you get many keepers?


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 7, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...





AlanF said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



Just re-checked the pixel dimensions in the original crop and it was 35% crop then downsampled about 10% so not as drastic as I first posted, but still more than I would have gone with the 100-400 Mkii great lens though it is.
But at such low ISOs the image tolerates a fair bit of sharpening, but one trick I have picked up recently is to always sharpen the eyes as it can make all the other features seem sharp(er) and that is the case here.

As for the keeper rate, this was my first serious outing and was limited more by my (in)ability to track the birds correctly with a 560mm lens (a whole skill in itself) but still higher than I would have expected.


----------



## ISO64 (Dec 7, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> I have no idea what these were. This was the closest that they came, but it was a beautiful sight.



How many birds can fit into a single pixel?  Well, they could be snow geese, black tips on white wings... Tens, even hundreds, of thousands are regularly seen on a single body of water. But they are loud, more so when taking off so you should hear them from far away.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi all. New to the forum and not sure how to post images. Any help?

Edit:. Just worked it out. Here are a few of mine from my home in Cairns Australia


----------



## Click (Dec 7, 2016)

Nice pictures. Welcome to CR


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 7, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice pictures. Welcome to CR



+1

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Dec 7, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...


560mm on crop is about the same as 800mm on FF, which is what I am doing at present with the 2xTC on the 400. Michael Ho in his review of the 400mm DO II on the 7DII wrote that focussing is too slow at 800mm and so he uses it at 560mm. Actually, 560mm on the 5DS R with the DO is very similar to 800 on the 5DIV and offers a wider field of view.


----------



## Ryananthony (Dec 9, 2016)

ISO64 said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea what these were. This was the closest that they came, but it was a beautiful sight.
> ...




They were not Snow Geese, I don't think they could be agile as these were. But we do get a huge number in migration here. It might have looked like they were being tormented by some raptor. But it was really far away.


A couple more from the other day. 1DX Sigma 160-600C


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi Ryan. 
Another very nice series, I really like the first and last shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Ryananthony said:


> A couple more from the other day. 1DX Sigma 160-600C


----------



## Click (Dec 9, 2016)

Very nice pictures, Ryananthony. I especially like the last one.


----------



## Ryananthony (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words, guys. One from today.

1dx, Sigma 150-600C

ISO 1250, 1/500, f8


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2016)

Nice. Well done, Ryananthony.


----------



## ISO64 (Dec 10, 2016)

American bittern, 7D Mk2, 400/5.6 L + TC1.4 Mk2 @ 1/500s, f10, ISO 640, handheld, golden hour photo


----------



## Eldar (Dec 10, 2016)

Yellow billed stork 

1DX-II, 200-400 f4L 1.4x @519mm


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 10, 2016)

Very nice composition, Eldar!

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2016)

Beautiful shot, Eldar.


----------



## sedwards (Dec 12, 2016)

Fly me to the moon.


1DS39936 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2016)

sedwards said:


> Fly me to the moon.



Very nice.  Well done, Stuart,


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 12, 2016)

Click said:


> sedwards said:
> 
> 
> > Fly me to the moon.
> ...


 Me too!

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Stuart. 
Magic, great position and composition. 

Cheers, Graham. 



sedwards said:


> Fly me to the moon.


----------



## sedwards (Dec 13, 2016)

I still have a ton of pics to go through from Florida . Good thing i was only there 7 days lol.


7DII4427 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2016)

Very nice picture, Stuart.


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 13, 2016)

Some shots I took of sparrows in our garden - we have a feeder set up with bamboo as a backdrop about 10 feet behind, camera set on a tripod and pre-focused

7D2 with 100-400Mkii + 1.4xtc, ISO1600, f9 and 1/4000


----------



## lion rock (Dec 13, 2016)

Great!
-r


----------



## monkey44 (Dec 13, 2016)

Mikehit - great shots ... I read where some folks complain about the 7D2 occasionally, but I sure find no fault with it. Proof right there in your backyard how well it performs ...


----------



## Ryananthony (Dec 13, 2016)

Mikehit, I really like the first photo. Very nice job.


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks, guys.
Posting them here seems to have accentuated the noise but it worked out well.


----------



## Click (Dec 14, 2016)

Nice series, Mike.


----------



## sedwards (Dec 17, 2016)

Laughing Gull from Fort DeSoto
7DII 400f5.6L
1/500 iso 500


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi Sedwards. 
Very nice, but every time I see a gull now I can't help thinking Mine Mine Mine (watched finding Nemo the other day). 

Cheers, Graham. 



sedwards said:


> Laughing Gull from Fort DeSoto
> 7DII 400f5.6L
> 1/500 iso 500


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2016)

sedwards said:


> Laughing Gull from Fort DeSoto
> 7DII 400f5.6L
> 1/500 iso 500



Nice picture, Stuart. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 17, 2016)

Work, work work, but I did grab the camera for this two days ago. Not great but it's something to post and it shows a different angle.

I was playing with the large frame AF and couldn't understand why it was messing up. I think I now know - it was set for face recognition (of humans). Like why would it not focus on a red, white and black head and instead choose a blondish tree! :-[ Still struggling with the 1DX2 but making headway.

Jack


----------



## Monte (Dec 18, 2016)

Nice point of view Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks Monte, as you know it's tricky to drop everything and run for a camera and get a good shot but my wife is keeping her eyes open too. Not to mention the cold when running out inappropriately dressed!

Jack


----------



## Corydoras (Dec 18, 2016)

Jackdaw in flight, 7D Mark II + 100-400mm IS II, ISO 1250 f/5.6 1/1000s


----------



## kodakrome (Dec 21, 2016)

All taken with 200 2.8L in the marshes of South Carolina.


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2016)

kodakrome said:


> All taken with 200 2.8L in the marshes of South Carolina.




Very nice series.


----------



## kodakrome (Dec 21, 2016)

Click said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > All taken with 200 2.8L in the marshes of South Carolina.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi Kodachrome. 
Very nice, I really like the first one, great shape and action. 

Cheers, Graham. 



kodakrome said:


> All taken with 200 2.8L in the marshes of South Carolina.


----------



## kodakrome (Dec 21, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kodachrome.
> Very nice, I really like the first one, great shape and action.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thank you, Graham


----------



## hbr (Dec 21, 2016)

Great shots, kodakrome.


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Dec 21, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Some shots I took of sparrows in our garden - we have a feeder set up with bamboo as a backdrop about 10 feet behind, camera set on a tripod and pre-focused
> 
> 7D2 with 100-400Mkii + 1.4xtc, ISO1600, f9 and 1/4000


Those are hard shots to get Mike, specially against that lovely green background, well done!


----------



## JMZawodny (Dec 23, 2016)

Slowly getting better at this. I believe this is an immature Red-Shouldered Hawk.


----------



## JMZawodny (Dec 24, 2016)

I know the topic is BIRD in flight, so this violates that as it is BIRDS in flight.


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 24, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> I know the topic is BIRD in flight, so this violates that as it is BIRDS in flight.



The contrasting colours of the birds makes that really effective. Well seen.


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 24, 2016)

Grant Atkinson said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Some shots I took of sparrows in our garden - we have a feeder set up with bamboo as a backdrop about 10 feet behind, camera set on a tripod and pre-focused
> ...



Thank you, Grant. It could become a regular event when time is short to get out and about.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 24, 2016)

Corydoras said:


> Jackdaw in flight, 7D Mark II + 100-400mm IS II, ISO 1250 f/5.6 1/1000s


Nice capture, Corydoras.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 24, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Mikehit, I really like the first photo. Very nice job.


+1, well done.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 24, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> I know the topic is BIRD in flight, so this violates that as it is BIRDS in flight.


This is a very cool photo! Looks like a design.


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > I know the topic is BIRD in flight, so this violates that as it is BIRDS in flight.
> ...



+1 Well done, JMZawodny.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 24, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> Slowly getting better at this. I believe this is an immature Red-Shouldered Hawk.


Good tracking...the bird is nicely sharp. Lovely photo.


----------



## Corydoras (Dec 24, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Corydoras said:
> 
> 
> > Jackdaw in flight, 7D Mark II + 100-400mm IS II, ISO 1250 f/5.6 1/1000s
> ...



Thanks serendipidy!


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 24, 2016)

Just got a 7D2 and 100-400L II as an early Christmas gift. I'm trying to improve my not so good BIF skills. Here are some keepers from a lot of tries. Any suggestions on what you find as the best camera or custom settings for BIF?


BCN Heron by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi Eric. 
It looks to me like keep doing what you are doing! Some really nice shots there. 
With regards to the settings, just practice with the AF system, I seem to recall that you have come from a 6D, quite a basic AF system (I'm not saying it is not effective or efficient) in comparison to the 7DII, there are so many things to change that can effect the outcome of the shot, also get used to using the lever to flick through from spot, single point to wide area etc, it makes it so easy to be in the right AF type. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 25, 2016)

Hey Eric, not sure if the 7D2 supports this the same as the 1DX2 but if so it's handy. For one custom setting I have shutter, AF-ON and * all programmed for auto focus. This means that there could be a conflict but there isn't since AF-ON and * take priority over shutter button focus. If you're already comfortable with back-button focus this gives (my choice) - shutter, full zone; AF-ON servo spot expansion; *, one-shot single point. If I'm already focusing with the shutter half pressed, as mentioned, the other two will override this instantly.

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, Graham and Jack. My biggest concerns are which AF type to use with the AI Servo and also which case to use for BIF. I'm experimenting and starting to get a few more keepers. It's frustrating when you miss a great shot because it's not in focus. I previously was using the Mark 1 of the 7D and 100-400L. I haven't tried back button focus but it sounds like an effective tool so I will explore this also.
A few more recent keepers of my Heron friends:


Juvenile BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Juvenile BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Juvenile BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi Eric. 
From the 7D to the 7DII is not such a leap in AF complexity, (still a pretty huge leap) I use the 3x3 square AF expansion through to the zone AF depending on the size of the target in the viewfinder, if it is really large the large zone or all 65 points can be used to good effect (depending on DOF involved. 
You can use the custom modes to set things like which AF cases are available to scroll through, so you could have C1 limit to spot cross and 15 point zone so you only get to scroll through 3 before returning to the start point C2 and C3 can each have different choices, the biggest problem is choosing whether to have a different set of perameters for other things too, i.e. C1 M 1/1000 f5.6, C2 Tv 1/500, C3 Av f8, then how do you choose which AF cases to set to each?
Problems, problems, first world problems! ;D
Have a look at this, http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/7/0300022877/01/EOS_7D_Mark_II_AF-Setting_Guidebook_EN.pdf
Plus I have the Glenn Bartley AF guide book, I figured it worth the few quid to purchase based on his results with this gear posted here! 

By the way if you already have the Canon booklet with the pictures spread across two separate pages download it from this link to have the pictures on one page, view the complete picture rather than having to flick between two pages to view them. 

Cheers, Graham. 



serendipidy said:


> Thanks for the advice, Graham and Jack. My biggest concerns are which AF type to use with the AI Servo and also which case to use for BIF. I'm experimenting and starting to get a few more keepers. It's frustrating when you miss a great shot because it's not in focus. I previously was using the Mark 1 of the 7D and 100-400L. I haven't tried back button focus but it sounds like an effective tool so I will explore this also.
> A few more recent keepers of my Heron friends:


----------



## hbr (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi Eric,
It took me a couple of thousand shots before I started getting the results with my 7D II and 400 f/5.6. Until you get proficient with the AF controls on the back of the camera, just use all the 65 focus points. Tow things I found to be important for BIF.

1) When the subject enters the viewing area, pump the shutter release button half way a couple of times to be sure that the subject is in sharp focus. Then you can fully depress the shutter release button fully when ready.

2) Be sure to keep the shutter speed high so that wing movement, etc. is not blurry. I found that a shutter speed greater than 1/2000 to work best for me.

After that you can experiment with all the AF settings to see what works best for you.

Great pictures, by the way. 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 25, 2016)

Graham and hbr,

Thanks for the suggestions which I will implement. Graham, I downloaded the guide from the link you provided and it looks like that will help me a lot. Hbr, those are 2 good helpful hints.

Best wishes for great shooting in the coming New Year.

Eric


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 25, 2016)

A couple of my recent bloopers...one OOF and the other had a ss of 1/25 instead of my intended 1/1250 



Two BCN Herons fighting by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


BCN Heron with tilapia fish BIF pan by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Ryananthony (Dec 25, 2016)

Serendipidy,

That second shot is fantastic. Sometimes accidents turn out for the good!


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 25, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Serendipidy,
> 
> That second shot is fantastic. Sometimes accidents turn out for the good!



Thanks. He had just caught this big fish and as I approached him, I got a little too close and he took off. My camera was in Av mode and spot focus and spot metering. Not set up for BIF. I was very surprised when I downloaded the file to DPP. I like it too...looks almost like a ghost bird.


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 26, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> bloopers...one OOF and the other had a ss of 1/25 instead of my intended 1/1250



I hate it when that happens. I've missed a number of good shots because I've forgotten to double-check settings.


----------



## Constantine (Dec 26, 2016)

[/url]


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi Constantine. 
A very nice series of shots, I particularly like the in flight grooming, that shows a real level of ability. 
The bird diving, is that a Pelican?

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2016)

Nice series, Constantine. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 26, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Thanks for the advice, Graham and Jack. My biggest concerns are which AF type to use with the AI Servo and also which case to use for BIF. I'm experimenting and starting to get a few more keepers. It's frustrating when you miss a great shot because it's not in focus. I previously was using the Mark 1 of the 7D and 100-400L. I haven't tried back button focus but it sounds like an effective tool so I will explore this also.



You've got some pretty cool shots there, Eric. Your focusing and tracking technique looks pretty good. 
I have that same lens combination and there are an awful lot of things to change on the 7D2 that you can end up confusing yourself.
My feeling is that the different cases are about refining skills you already have so I have set mine to case 5 (erratic movements) and experiment, and when I have enough experience to work out what effect different cases have I will see if they are better for different circumstances: for example in reed beds does changing to a different case increase keeper rate when they fly behind grasses etc. You will never know this if you keep chopping and changing. 

I have set my C1 for birds in flight with 1-point plus 8-point expansion, Av mode with minimum 1/1000 sec shutter speed and Case 5. When I set the aperture I want the camera then sets the lowest ISO and allows the shutter speed to drop until it hits 1/1000 then starts increasing ISO as needed- then when it hits the maximum ISO (mine is set to 6400) it then starts lowering shutter speed again. I can still set exposure compensation with the rear wheel. And if I think I need 1/2000 or 1/4000 to freeze wing motion I set the minimum shutter speed accordingly.

I am experimenting with manual and auto-ISO, which isn't really full manual because you set aperture and shutter speed and the camera selects ISO to give an 'ideal' exposure but it does give you more control and you can still apply exposure compensation.
I turn off all things like iTR and highlight controls because they all take processing power and risk lowering the AF responsiveness and/or shot rate.

Grant Atkinson (also a contributor here) has done a useful set of 5 videos on the 7D2.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 26, 2016)

One-shot chance to catch this cormorant in flight. Centre point AF only, 800mm (2x400mm DO II) on 5DIV, this afternoon.


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2016)

Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi Alan. 
Nice! 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> One-shot chance to catch this cormorant in flight. Centre point AF only, 800mm (2x400mm DO II) on 5DIV, this afternoon.


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 27, 2016)

A good capture in getting the exposure right against a bright sky.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 27, 2016)

Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 27, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the advice, Graham and Jack. My biggest concerns are which AF type to use with the AI Servo and also which case to use for BIF. I'm experimenting and starting to get a few more keepers. It's frustrating when you miss a great shot because it's not in focus. I previously was using the Mark 1 of the 7D and 100-400L. I haven't tried back button focus but it sounds like an effective tool so I will explore this also.
> ...


Thanks Mikehit for your advice. I like your C1 settings and will give them a try.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 27, 2016)

A few more recent Heron photos...


BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## AlanF (Dec 27, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> A few more recent Heron photos...



Great shots Eric!


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 27, 2016)

AlanF said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > A few more recent Heron photos...
> ...


Thanks, Alan.


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 27, 2016)

Those really are superbly sharp, serendipity - have you micro-focus adjusted the combination at all?

I have just re-read my C1 description and I forgot to mention I also have auto-ISO.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 28, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Those really are superbly sharp, serendipity - have you micro-focus adjusted the combination at all?
> 
> I have just re-read my C1 description and I forgot to mention I also have auto-ISO.


No, I have never micro-adjusted any lens, but I know I should. I have some interest in trying Reikan Focal in the future. I probably have missed a lot of shots because my lens isn't micro-adjusted and I only keep/post the sharp ones.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 28, 2016)

A couple from 2 weeks ago.


BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice pictures, Eric.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 28, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, Eric.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 28, 2016)

A few shots of the resident juvenile heron


Juvenile BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Juvenile BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Juvenile BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice series.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 28, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice series.


Thank you.


----------



## Mykel (Dec 30, 2016)

Rainbow Bee-eater


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2016)

Mykel said:


> Rainbow Bee-eater



Very nice shot, Mykel.


----------



## Mykel (Dec 30, 2016)

Thank-you Click for you kind words


----------



## Mykel (Dec 30, 2016)

Just a couple.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 30, 2016)

Mykel said:


> Thank-you Click for you kind words


Fabulous captures of the Rainbow Bee-eater!
If you don't mind me asking, what were your camera/lens and settings? I'm trying to learn to get better BIF photos.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 30, 2016)

Juvenile BCN Heron...7D II and 100-400L II


Juvenile BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2016)

Great shot, Eric


----------



## rpt (Dec 30, 2016)

Mykel, fantastic shots!


----------



## rpt (Dec 30, 2016)

Click said:


> Great shot, Eric



+1

Fantastic shot.


----------



## Mykel (Dec 30, 2016)

Beautiful work Eric


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 30, 2016)

Thank you Click, rpt and Mykel for your kind words


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 30, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Mykel said:
> 
> 
> > Thank-you Click for you kind words
> ...



You want better than the shots you're getting? Makes me feel rather hopeless! 

Great Rainbow Bee-eater!

Jack


----------



## Mykel (Dec 30, 2016)

Thank you very much Jack.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi Mykel. 
Very nice series, I think this (first) one is great. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mykel said:


> Rainbow Bee-eater


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi Serendipidy. 
You want better than this? I would think so, this is such a terrible shot you should be ashamed to post it!  : ;D ;D ;D (sarcasm off) 
I'm guessing this is one 'keeper' of a set of not so good 'deleters' that you got, that seems to be a 'feature' of this body from what I have read and personal experience. 
Very nice shots, perhaps you could share AF settings and help all of us struggling to get half this good! Are you using a support, tripod or monopod? 

Cheers, Graham. 



serendipidy said:


> Juvenile BCN Heron...7D II and 100-400L II


----------



## hbr (Dec 30, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Juvenile BCN Heron...7D II and 100-400L II
> 
> 
> Juvenile BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr



Eric, I believe you are getting the hang of the 7D II focus system. 

Lovely shot!


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 31, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Juvenile BCN Heron...7D II and 100-400L II
> 
> 
> Juvenile BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


*Bloody hell!*
I envy both the amount of Black-crowned night herons you have near you, and what you are able to do with them. This particular shot is all kinds of awesome.


----------



## sedwards (Dec 31, 2016)

Black-bellied Whistling-Duck
Orlando Wetlands Park


Black-bellied Whistling-Duck by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2016)

Nicely done, Stuart.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 1, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Serendipidy.
> You want better than this? I would think so, this is such a terrible shot you should be ashamed to post it!  : ;D ;D ;D (sarcasm off)
> I'm guessing this is one 'keeper' of a set of not so good 'deleters' that you got, that seems to be a 'feature' of this body from what I have read and personal experience.
> Very nice shots, perhaps you could share AF settings and help all of us struggling to get half this good! Are you using a support, tripod or monopod?
> ...


Hi Graham,
Yes, you are correct. This is perhaps my best keeper of hundreds of deleted shots. I wish to improve my skills so that I can get more keepers like this more consistently.
If you click on the image, it takes you to the photo on Flickr where all the EXIF data can be viewed. This was done with my new 7D2 (which does seems to give me many less keepers than my old 7D) and new 100-400L II. The Exif data shows manual mode (I programmed the C3 mode dial for these settings) with f/6.3, 1/1250 shutter, Auto ISO (was 200 for this shot), EC +1/3, 9 point expansion focus at 248mm, AI Servo, evaluative metering and auto white balance and high speed continuos motor drive. Processed in DPP. All my bird shots are handheld and I try to remember to put the lens in IS mode 2 (for panning) but I often forget.

Cheers and Happy New Year,
Eric


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 1, 2017)

hbr said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Juvenile BCN Heron...7D II and 100-400L II
> ...


Thanks hbr. I am getting more used to it as I experiment and practice, but this shot had a lot of luck too. ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 1, 2017)

Click said:


> Nicely done, Stuart.


+1!


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 1, 2017)

DominoDude said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Juvenile BCN Heron...7D II and 100-400L II
> ...


Thank you DominoDude 
There are 2 adults and one juvenile that regularly hang out around here. I trade them fish for their modeling fee ;D
It's frequently very overcast here and then the ISO is way too high for a decent photo, so I have to wait for a sunny period to shoot. The problem is to get them to fly so I often have to run back and forth along the canal to entice them to change fishing spots. 
But the biggest problem now is a marauding thieving criminal gang of fearless and lightening fast mallard ducks (usually 10-20 in number) that steal all the bread bait I cast in front of the heron and therefore the herons don't catch many fish when the ducks are around.
Sometimes, it feels like a chore to go out and try to get them some fish and so, somedays, they wait for me for hours and I just ignore them and then I feel a little guilty.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi Eric. 
Thanks, and happy new year to you too. 
I did look at it on Flickr, but didn't find the AF settings, (probably lost in the deluge of info that they do give!) I did see that you use DPP, I found it less than intuitive but might have to give it another try based on the results I see from you guys that use it! 

Cheers, Graham. 



serendipidy said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Serendipidy.
> ...


----------



## SevenDUser (Jan 1, 2017)

Anyone out there can ID this? My guess is northern harrier. Buddy thinks it's a sharp shinned hawk.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 1, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Eric.
> Thanks, and happy new year to you too.
> I did look at it on Flickr, but didn't find the AF settings, (probably lost in the deluge of info that they do give!) I did see that you use DPP, I found it less than intuitive but might have to give it another try based on the results I see from you guys that use it!
> 
> ...


Yes, I think you're right about the Exif not showing all the settings such as AF settings, etc. I started using DPP with my first Canon digital camera since it was free. I have never used anything else, but signed up for the Adobe CC Photography plan 11 months ago. I don't really know how to use it yet and have only tried it once to process maybe 20 photos. I think that is what most photogs use with great results so I need to start using it.
Eric


----------



## ISO64 (Jan 1, 2017)

SevenDUser said:


> Anyone out there can ID this? My guess is northern harrier. Buddy thinks it's a sharp shinned hawk.



SevenDUser,

Looks like a female Northern Harrier. Colour is right, facial disc as well, flies low over the grass. All signs of it. 

Happy new year!

ISO64


----------



## ISO64 (Jan 1, 2017)

Peregrine Falcon

Canon 7D2 with 400/5.6 L, 1/1250 s + 1 1/3 AV, f 7.1, ISO 400. Handheld, AI Servo, all points, 6 fps, overcast early morning. Cropped original size was about 2000 pixels on long side, then scaled for posting.

Happy new year!
ISO64


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 2, 2017)

ISO64 said:


> Peregrine Falcon
> 
> Canon 7D2 with 400/5.6 L, 1/1250 s + 1 1/3 AV, f 7.1, ISO 400. Handheld, AI Servo, all points, 6 fps, overcast early morning. Cropped original size was about 2000 pixels on long side, then scaled for posting.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous photo, ISO64
Happy New Year to you also


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 2, 2017)

Happy New Year everyone!
To start the year out right, I fed the herons and took some photos. Again, 175 shots and 25 keepers  Here is one of the shots I like best.


BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr

If interested, click on my name in red and you can see my other Flickr shots.
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2017)

Nice shot, Eric. 

...Happy New Year to you too


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 2, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice shot, Eric.
> 
> ...Happy New Year to you too


Thanks, Click


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 2, 2017)

I won't keep repeating, but it's always a pleasure to see shots like this.

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 2, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> I won't keep repeating, but it's always a pleasure to see shots like this.
> 
> Jack



Thank you Jack for your kind comment.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi Eric. 
Very nice, the problem with shots like this may be that they raise your (our) personal expectations and with them the threshold at which a keeper becomes a deleter, previous camera and lens combinations may have never given us shots like this so we kept the best that they provided! Just a thought. 

Cheers, Graham. 



serendipidy said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> To start the year out right, I fed the herons and took some photos. Again, 175 shots and 25 keepers  Here is one of the shots I like best.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hbr (Jan 2, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> To start the year out right, I fed the herons and took some photos. Again, 175 shots and 25 keepers  Here is one of the shots I like best.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Eric,
I looked at your shots om Flickr and loved the pictures. I did notice that you were shooting a lot with fairly high ISO values and slow shutter speeds. You did not say what was wrong with the non-keepers, but for testing purposes I would try raising the shutter speed to around 1/2000 or higher.

Brian


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 2, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Eric.
> Very nice, the problem with shots like this may be that they raise your (our) personal expectations and with them the threshold at which a keeper becomes a deleter, previous camera and lens combinations may have never given us shots like this so we kept the best that they provided! Just a thought.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


Hi Graham,
You're absolutely correct. My first digital camera was a free P&S with an office supply purchase. I think it was 1.3 MP and I thought it was fantastic ;D The better technology does raise our expectations.
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 2, 2017)

hbr said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Happy New Year everyone!
> ...


Hi Brian,
Thanks for looking at my Flickr shots and your kind comments. My non-keepers are basically unacceptably OOF or terrible compositions (like I missed the subject completely or only got the tip of a wing or foot, etc.) or just very boring plain blah photos. I need to practice to increase my keeper rate. 
I am always fighting the exposure triad of shutter speed+aperture+ISO. I would love to always shoot BIF at a ss of 1/2000s with an aperture of F 8-11 (for greater depth of field) and ISO 100-400. But due to frequently overcast low light conditions here, I have to compromise. I am finding I don't like high ISO due to the noise (which I am not good at reducing in post processing) and so I don't like to use an ISO over 800-1600 max. With the 100-400mm @ 400mm, I am limited to a widest aperture of 5.6. So I have to either wait for sunnier conditions or limit my shutter speed to lower than what I would prefer or shoot high ISO and get more noise and less IQ. Life is all about compromise 
Eric


----------



## hbr (Jan 2, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> hbr said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...



I totally understand. The 7D II really is best in strong light. I mostly shoot seagulls, (plentiful here in the winter), in flight with my 400mm f5.6. If I can get closer my 70-200mm f/2.8 does a much better job. I am searching my files for a couple of shots that I like to post here.

Brian


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 2, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> I am always fighting the exposure triad of shutter speed+aperture+ISO. I would love to always shoot BIF at a ss of 1/2000s with an aperture of F 8-11 (for greater depth of field) and ISO 100-400. But due to frequently overcast low light conditions here, I have to compromise. I am finding I don't like high ISO due to the noise (which I am not good at reducing in post processing) and so I don't like to use an ISO over 800-1600 max.



I find comments like this interesting because I was watching Andy Rouse's review of the 1Dx2 where he took a shot of an otter at 50,000 ISO and said it was sellable. That is a professional talking. Someone who relies on image quality to make a living. And the 1Dx2 has maybe 2 stops benefit over a camera like the 7D2.
Many comments about 'ISO above 1600 being too noisy' are often from amateurs - I am not disparaging the standards that such people may set (it is, after all, a personal opinion), but I sometimes wonder if the ability to zoom in at 100% and criticise any noise that they see means that people are losing sight of the important thing. That is, the image. You only need to look at the comments on what are often quite apalling shots (oof, poorly composed etc) to realise that the vast majority of people out there do not give a monkey's fart about image noise. 

I have many images that I have that I would rather get again with lower noise, but that does not mean they will be discarded as 'failures'.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 2, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > I am always fighting the exposure triad of shutter speed+aperture+ISO. I would love to always shoot BIF at a ss of 1/2000s with an aperture of F 8-11 (for greater depth of field) and ISO 100-400. But due to frequently overcast low light conditions here, I have to compromise. I am finding I don't like high ISO due to the noise (which I am not good at reducing in post processing) and so I don't like to use an ISO over 800-1600 max.
> ...


You make some very good points, Mikehit. I agree with you completely.
On a more personal note and as an amateur, when I recently started shooting with my new 7D2, I took a lot of photos in low light with high shutter speed and the ISO was sometimes 6400. I noticed, while processing in DPP (the only program I use) and at normal viewing size (not 100% pixel peeping), photos taken at ISO 6400, had noise that I personally didn't like and made the IQ less for my taste. I tried to reduce the noise in DPP, but this degraded the image sharpness and resolution to my eye. I have heard of other software that does a better job of noise reduction but I have never tried them.
I agree with you that a high ISO photo (of something unusual or that is only available once and then is gone) is better than no photo at all. But I have several hundreds of mediocre heron shots and could right now walk 10 steps out my front door and take another hundred heron shots within the next hour. Therefore I am trying to get the best quality IQ I can. Now if I saw sasquatch in my viewfinder, I would rather have a photo at ISO 50,000 than no photo at all ;D
Sellable is a funny thing. I think it was Vincent van Gogh who never sold a single painting in his lifetime and was considered a failure as an artist. Just try to buy one of his paintings today. 
Cheers,
Eric

EDIT: I just had another thought. The reason the ISO was 6400 was I was shooting in low light. Most of those photos seemed quite soft (? OOF) and perhaps that is the main reason I didn't like them. I think the 7D2 shoots better in brighter lighting.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi Eric. 
I saw a program a little while ago and it said that the little tidbit of info that you used about Van Gogh seems to be a bit 'urban legend' and a bit 'depends on the definition' of sell. 
Have a look here for more info on this, I think they should know! ;D
https://www.vangoghmuseum.nl/en/125-questions/questions-and-answers/question-54-of-125

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## OlAf (Jan 4, 2017)

5DsR




_61A9314 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2017)

Great shot, OlAf. 8)


----------



## rpt (Jan 5, 2017)

Click said:


> Great shot, OlAf. 8)


+1

Lovely shot.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi OlAf. 
Very nice shot, was this a mid air collision or the middle of some sort of altercation? It almost looks like one has hold of the tail of the other? 

Cheers, Graham. 



OlAf said:


> 5DsR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 5, 2017)

Hawaiian Duck BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2017)

Beautiful. Nicely done, serendipidy


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 5, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful. Nicely done, serendipidy


Thanks, Click.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 6, 2017)

Juvenile BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 6, 2017)

Juvenile BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 6, 2017)

Juvenile BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2017)

Very nice pictures, serendipidy.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi Eric. 
A very nice series of shots, (as are your portrait shots) looks like the 7DII is working out ok. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 7, 2017)

Thank you Click and Graham.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 8, 2017)

1dx, Sigma 150-600C


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> 1dx, Sigma 150-600C



Great shot.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 8, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> 1dx, Sigma 150-600C


Wonderful capture!


----------



## jmeyer (Jan 8, 2017)

An Iceland Gull, taken with 7D mkii, EF 500 f4 and 1.4xiii.


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2017)

jmeyer said:


> An Iceland Gull, taken with 7D mkii, EF 500 f4 and 1.4xiii.



Very nice shots.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 9, 2017)

jmeyer said:


> An Iceland Gull, taken with 7D mkii, EF 500 f4 and 1.4xiii.


Beautiful...I like the first one best.


----------



## sedwards (Jan 9, 2017)

My first Snowy Owl.


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2017)

sedwards said:


> My first Snowy Owl.



I really like this bird. Beautiful shot. Well done, Stuart.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 9, 2017)

My very first photos of owls in flight, taken yesterday. These short-eared owls were more than a 100 metres away, flying fast and low against a background. What is remarkable is not the quality but the ability of the 5D IV and a 400mm DO II + 2xTC to pick up and track these tiny dots at the centre. I set speed to 1/1600 s, aperture f/8 and auto iso in manual. The images are very small, occupying only a couple of hundred pixels by a couple of hundred out of the 30 megapixels. Remarkably, one of them is from the very left edge, showing how good the prime with TC is at the extreme. The only processing is DxO prime followed by USM at 0.9 px and 100%.


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 9, 2017)

Cormorants are not just black, but round here their bodies have a muted iridescance of reds and greens and I have been trying to not only capture them in flight but also show off these colours. These are the best so far...

7D2, 400DOii+1.4ii. Cropped by about 30%


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 9, 2017)

sedwards said:


> My first Snowy Owl.



I wish .... Lovely shot. Reminds me of my first Pileated WP but many more followed - still it was a big thrill.

Good stuff, Alan. I wish there were more birds flying around here to practice; I'm pretty bad.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2017)

AlanF said:


> My very first photos of owls in flight, taken yesterday. These short-eared owls were more than a 100 metres away, flying fast and low against a background. What is remarkable is not the quality but the ability of the 5D IV and a 400mm DO II + 2xTC to pick up and track these tiny dots at the centre. I set speed to 1/1600 s, aperture f/8 and auto iso in manual. The images are very small, occupying only a couple of hundred pixels by a couple of hundred out of the 30 megapixels. Remarkably, one of them is from the very left edge, showing how good the prime with TC is at the extreme. The only processing is DxO prime followed by USM at 0.9 px and 100%.



Very nice series, Alan. I especially like the 3rd picture.


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Cormorants are not just black, but round here their bodies have a muted iridescance of reds and greens and I have been trying to not only capture them in flight but also show off these colours. These are the best so far...
> 
> 7D2, 400DOii+1.4ii. Cropped by about 30%



Very nice pictures. Well done, Mike.


----------



## rnl (Jan 10, 2017)

Just caught three eagles fighting over a fish. All missing it


----------



## rpt (Jan 10, 2017)

Wow! Now that's a great catch! 

So did the fish fall in the water and live to tell the tale? Or did it fall on land?


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 10, 2017)

That is one cool shot, rnl. Good reactions!


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 11, 2017)

sedwards said:


> My first Snowy Owl.


Beautiful capture, Stuart.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 11, 2017)

AlanF said:


> My very first photos of owls in flight, taken yesterday. These short-eared owls were more than a 100 metres away, flying fast and low against a background. What is remarkable is not the quality but the ability of the 5D IV and a 400mm DO II + 2xTC to pick up and track these tiny dots at the centre. I set speed to 1/1600 s, aperture f/8 and auto iso in manual. The images are very small, occupying only a couple of hundred pixels by a couple of hundred out of the 30 megapixels. Remarkably, one of them is from the very left edge, showing how good the prime with TC is at the extreme. The only processing is DxO prime followed by USM at 0.9 px and 100%.


Nice series Alan. Good results in a difficult environment.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 11, 2017)

rnl said:


> Just caught three eagles fighting over a fish. All missing it


Fantastic photo! Well done. 8)


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 12, 2017)

Ive been really happy with the autofocus capabilities of the 1DX. Tracking an eagle through some tall trees.

1DX, Sigma 150-600C. Taken by my wife.


----------



## sedwards (Jan 14, 2017)

there was only 30 min of sun left when i got home from work today so i rushed to a spot i thought i could find a snowy owl. so much for friday the 13th lol.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 14, 2017)

Fantastic, sedwards! I wish I knew of such a place.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 14, 2017)

More herons ;D


BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 14, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Ive been really happy with the autofocus capabilities of the 1DX. Tracking an eagle through some tall trees.
> 
> 1DX, Sigma 150-600C. Taken by my wife.


Nice capture in difficult situation by your wife!


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 14, 2017)

sedwards said:


> there was only 30 min of sun left when i got home from work today so i rushed to a spot i thought i could find a snowy owl. so much for friday the 13th lol.


Gorgeous photo. The white bird against the blue sky is amazing!


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 14, 2017)

BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 14, 2017)

Juvenile BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 14, 2017)

Juvenile BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2017)

Very nice shots, Eric. I especially like the 2nd one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 14, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, Eric. I especially like the 2nd one.



Boy you've just about nailed every possible angle. Great shots.

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks Click and Jack for your kind comments. I like this new 7D2/100-400LII combo.


----------



## Crapking (Jan 17, 2017)

KeyWest2017-16 by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice shot, Crapking.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 17, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice shot, Crapking.


+1...well done.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 17, 2017)

Heron chase


Adult BCN Heron chasing Juvenile BCNH by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


BCN Heron adult chasing Juvenile by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 17, 2017)

Juvenile heron overflies wary ducks



Juvenile BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 18, 2017)

Eric, wish I were there.

Jack


----------



## jasonkayla2 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hawk in my backyard
Canon 5D Mark iv
70-200L f/4


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2017)

jasonkayla2 said:


> Hawk in my backyard
> Canon 5D Mark iv
> 70-200L f/4



Nice picture. 

...And welcome to CR


----------



## jasonkayla2 (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank You!


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 18, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Eric, wish I were there.
> 
> Jack



If you're ever in Hawaii, bring your camera and we'll shoot some herons


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 18, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Eric, wish I were there.
> ...



Not likely but you never know. It clearly would be fun!

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Jan 19, 2017)

Okay, there's a BIF thread and a thread for bird portraits. But what if one picture is both?


----------



## kodakrome (Jan 19, 2017)

Heron, egret, gull, and pelican.
All taken with 6D and 400 5.6L


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2017)

Very nice series. Well done, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (Jan 19, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice series. Well done, kodakrome.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 19, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice series. Well done, kodakrome.



+1

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Jan 19, 2017)

One of the Osprey's at Lake Jennings picked up a trout and then flew right over us.


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2017)

Great shot, ERHP.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 19, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> Heron, egret, gull, and pelican.
> All taken with 6D and 400 5.6L


Lovely photos!


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 19, 2017)

ERHP said:


> One of the Osprey's at Lake Jennings picked up a trout and then flew right over us.


That is an amazing shot, ERHP! Very cool 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 19, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > One of the Osprey's at Lake Jennings picked up a trout and then flew right over us.
> ...



WOW look at those talons!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jan 19, 2017)

Great shot EHRP. Did you crop off the wingtips or did he overfill the frame?


----------



## AlanF (Jan 19, 2017)

The shorteared owls got a little closer. Ari Hazeghi writes that the 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 2xTC is too slow focussing for other than slow moving birds against a blue sky. Some 50% of my shots were ok for these flying low and fast against a background. All 100% crops at f/8, 1/1600 s and auto iso (~640-1250).


----------



## kodakrome (Jan 19, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > Heron, egret, gull, and pelican.
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## rpt (Jan 20, 2017)

Lovely shots!


----------



## jprusa (Jan 20, 2017)

ERHP said:


> One of the Osprey's at Lake Jennings picked up a trout and then flew right over us.


Great Pic! Nice spec too.


----------



## ERHP (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks All! AlanF, at this point the osprey had begun to overfill and I decided to crop just a bit more to emphasis the fish and also remove a few light spots at the tops of the trees. This one also had the best perspective on the trout. When I went back through the entire sequence from liftoff to being practically in my face, the osprey looked like it was dancing on a hoverboard(B2TF) for roughly 8-10 seconds based on the number of shots taken.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 20, 2017)

Great captures Martin.

Jack


----------



## martinslade (Jan 20, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Great captures Martin.
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack


----------



## Cog (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2017)

Lovely. Nicely done, Cog.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 22, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely. Nicely done, Cog.



+1, nice grouping. I only see them here on lawns with little metal wires coming out of their feet and they never fly!

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 22, 2017)

Cog said:


>


Beautiful photo!


----------



## Cog (Jan 23, 2017)

*Click, Jack Douglas, serendipidy*
Thank you, guys! It was very cloudy so the picture is a little dull. But the micro 4/3 system worked well.


----------



## rpt (Jan 23, 2017)

Cog said:


> *Click, Jack Douglas, serendipidy*
> Thank you, guys! It was very cloudy so the picture is a little dull. But the micro 4/3 system worked well.


Lovely picture. Hopefully in two weeks I will be able to shoot flamingo too.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 23, 2017)

Here is one taken by my wife using 5DS R + 100-400 II + 1.4xTC of a shorteared owl in the golden hour, which has transformed its colours.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 23, 2017)

Cog said:


> *Click, Jack Douglas, serendipidy*
> Thank you, guys! It was very cloudy so the picture is a little dull. But the micro 4/3 system worked well.



As I have just posted one of my wife's shots, here is another one of hers, this time with the 100-400mm II on the 7DII, of flamingos in Cyprus, to show what a grandmother with a Canon can do.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 23, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > *Click, Jack Douglas, serendipidy*
> ...


Nice photos!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 24, 2017)

chicken bandit.....


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2017)

Beautiful shot, Don. 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 24, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> chicken bandit.....


gorgeous photo!


----------



## mikesgroove44 (Jan 24, 2017)

Snowy Owl


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2017)

mikesgroove44 said:


> Snowy Owl



Awesome. Well done, Mike.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 24, 2017)

Click said:


> mikesgroove44 said:
> 
> 
> > Snowy Owl
> ...



+1


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 24, 2017)

mikesgroove44 said:


> Snowy Owl


Amazing capture! 8)


----------



## nak30 (Jan 24, 2017)

Dueling Eagles


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 24, 2017)

nak30 said:


> Dueling Eagles



Great catch, must be a lot of fun observing!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jan 24, 2017)

Impressive eagles!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 24, 2017)

nak30 said:


> Dueling Eagles


Welcome to the forum!

Nice shot! Where did you shoot it? By any chance, was it Sheffield Mills, NS, Canada?

For the next two weekends they are going to be having the "eagle festival" just outside Kentville, Nova Scotia, Canada. There are a number of large chicken farms in the area and they put chicken carcases that are not fit to be sold in a field for the eagles. You can see 50 or more eagles at a time! If any of the CR birders are in the area, it is well worth your time to visit.

http://www.kingscountynews.ca/living/2016/1/30/25th-annual-eagle-watch-festivities-begi-4421220.html


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2017)

nak30 said:


> Dueling Eagles



Nice. Welcome to CR.


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 24, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> There are a number of large chicken farms in the area and they put chicken *carcases that are not fit to be sold*



That may explain why I've never seen this kind of event -- in the U.S. we have no such concept as "not fit to be sold."


----------



## jprusa (Jan 25, 2017)

mikesgroove44 said:


> Snowy Owl


Very Nice.


----------



## dpc (Jan 25, 2017)

White pelican getting ready to touch down on the South Saskatchewan River.


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 25, 2017)

I love the colours on that, dpc


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 25, 2017)

some 7D pics


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2017)

snappy604 said:


> some 7D pics




Very nice pictures. Welcome to CR


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> I love the colours on that, dpc



+1

Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 26, 2017)

dpc said:


> White pelican getting ready to touch down on the South Saskatchewan River.


Nice capture, dpc!


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 26, 2017)

snappy604 said:


> some 7D pics


Wonderful photos! Welcome to CR


----------



## dpc (Jan 26, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> I love the colours on that, dpc



Thanks! 8)


----------



## dpc (Jan 26, 2017)

Click said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > I love the colours on that, dpc
> ...




Thanks! 8)


----------



## dpc (Jan 26, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > White pelican getting ready to touch down on the South Saskatchewan River.
> ...




Thanks! 8)


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 26, 2017)

brave crow


----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2017)

snappy604 said:


> brave crow



Very nice capture.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 27, 2017)

Wow, some really excellent in-flight shots here! Love the dueling eagles and chicken bandit shots. Terrific owl and other in flight shots as well.



2017_01_21_104505-0108 by Bryan Holliman, on Flickr

Immature Bald Eagle, Mississinewa Reservoir Indiana.
5DsR, EF 300 f/2.8 II with 2xiii extender, f/5.6 1/1,250, ISO160. Handheld.

I'm planning to get a 500 f/4 II later this year, until then I'm getting along pretty well with my 300 II and extenders and generally a fair amount of cropping.


----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2017)

Nice. Well done, bholliman.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 28, 2017)

brave crow
[/quote]
Mean as an old crow  Nice Pic.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 28, 2017)

Male kestrel this afternoon. 800mm/5DIV. He's small and not too close.


----------



## Click (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## Cog (Jan 29, 2017)

It's not very sharp, but I liked it:


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 29, 2017)

These are a couple of older photos from when I first got back into photography a couple of years ago.











Not the greatest but I was pretty damn happy(and still am) considering they were taken on an entry level canon.


----------



## sedwards (Jan 29, 2017)

Great Gray Owl.
I got a nice in flight shot but the background was horrible. I used a background from a different shot but same location. I wish this could have been an unmodified shot but this is all I could get.I figured since it had been photoshoped i might as well add a little snow since it did snow that day.


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2017)

Beautiful picture, Stuart. I really like this one.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 29, 2017)

Nice one. Good edit, too.
-r



sedwards said:


> Great Gray Owl.
> I got a nice in flight shot but the background was horrible. I used a background from a different shot but same location. I wish this could have been an unmodified shot but this is all I could get.I figured since it had been photoshoped i might as well add a little snow since it did snow that day.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 29, 2017)

Great shot with the first one!
Gear is nice, but technique and luck are more important. You did well.
-r



Aussie shooter said:


> These are a couple of older photos from when I first got back into photography a couple of years ago.
> 
> Not the greatest but I was pretty damn happy(and still am) considering they were taken on an entry level canon.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 29, 2017)

If you are going to Photoshop, why not go the whole hog? Choose depth of field?


----------



## sedwards (Jan 29, 2017)

AlanF said:


> If you are going to Photoshop, why not go the whole hog? Choose depth of field?


Ha ha ha . Awesome lol


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 29, 2017)

sedwards said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > If you are going to Photoshop, why not go the whole hog? Choose depth of field?
> ...



In this case a picture is worth a 1000 words.

Jack


----------



## bholliman (Jan 31, 2017)

Sand Hill Cranes in flight, Jasper-Pulaski Fish and Wildlife Area, northern Indiana
5DsR, 600mm f/4 II with 2xiii extender, 1/1600, f/9 ISO1250



2016_11_05_094629-8896 by Bryan Holliman, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jan 31, 2017)

Wow!
-r



bholliman said:


> Sand Hill Cranes in flight, Jasper-Pulaski Fish and Wildlife Area, northern Indiana
> 5DsR, 600mm f/4 II with 2xiii extender, 1/1600, f/9 ISO1250
> 
> Bryan Holliman, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Wow!
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



+1

Jack


----------



## reef58 (Jan 31, 2017)

Aussie shooter said:


> These are a couple of older photos from when I first got back into photography a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> Not the greatest but I was pretty damn happy(and still am) considering they were taken on an entry level canon.



Pretty dag on nice.


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2017)

Very nice shot, bholliman. 8)


----------



## bholliman (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks Lion Rock, Jack, reef58 and Click!


----------



## applecider (Feb 2, 2017)

Well we had a long week of snow and cold in Portland Oregon, I kept my local hummingbirds alive during this time by keeping the feeder full and defrosted. It seems to have created a degree of familiarity, as I cannot now service the feeder without supervision.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm so JEALOUS!!!
Nice one.
-r



applecider said:


> Well we had a long week of snow and cold in Portland Oregon, I kept my local hummingbirds alive during this time by keeping the feeder full and defrosted. It seems to have created a degree of familiarity, as I cannot now service the feeder without supervision.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 3, 2017)

lion rock said:


> I'm so JEALOUS!!!
> Nice one.
> -r
> 
> ...



Sweet!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 3, 2017)

We have had beautiful winter weather. The sun is low in the sky and on bright days illuminates BIF from the side and not above - perfect! Here's a male kestrel from the weekend.


----------



## rpt (Feb 4, 2017)

Here are two photos of Flamingos in flight taken in Feb 2013.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2017)

rpt, that must be amazing in person. Looks like they shouldn't even be able to fly! 

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 4, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> rpt, that must be amazing in person. Looks like they shouldn't even be able to fly!
> 
> Jack



Looks like their necks should just flop down and hang, they are so long!


----------



## Cog (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2017)

Beautiful. Great shot, Cog.


----------



## Eladio (Feb 4, 2017)

Kite


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2017)

Very nice shot, Eladio.


----------



## rpt (Feb 5, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> rpt, that must be amazing in person. Looks like they shouldn't even be able to fly!
> 
> Jack


It was fantastic. Like being in a chocolate store! Their take off and landing is quite ungainly. but in the air, they are amazing. What I shared is a small section of the group. There must have been about a hundred or more in the entire group. I have a photograph where I think there are about eighty!


----------



## rpt (Feb 5, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > rpt, that must be amazing in person. Looks like they shouldn't even be able to fly!
> ...


Yup. The muscles must be really strong!


----------



## Cog (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Click (Feb 5, 2017)

Lovely light. Nicely done, Cog.


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 5, 2017)

This is a bird in flight, albeit, a short flight. I thought it may bring a smile.

African Jackass Penguin, Bolders Beach, South Africa.


----------



## Click (Feb 5, 2017)

Very nice shot, Scott.


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 6, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Scott.



Thank you click. 
These guys are challenging. They pop up in random places and head in random directions. It took a lot of study and missed shots to even get this one. Technically, not great, but a funny pic I think.

Scott


----------



## Cog (Feb 6, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely light. Nicely done, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Helmi2010 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi,

I'm not a birder, but a week ago i tried some BIF with the 1DX MK II.



_41I2864 by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr



_41I3094 by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr



_41I2869 by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr



Brautente by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr

Best regards

Helmut


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2017)

Beautiful pictures. I really like the first one. Well done, Helmut.


----------



## jprusa (Feb 6, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. I really like the first one. Well done, Helmut.


+!


----------



## rpt (Feb 6, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Scott.


+1

Love the colour of the water.


----------



## rpt (Feb 6, 2017)

jprusa said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful pictures. I really like the first one. Well done, Helmut.
> ...


Ditto!

Lovely shots.


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 6, 2017)

Helmi2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not a birder, but a week ago i tried some BIF with the 1DX MK II.



The colours and timing on that last one, the harlequin duck, are excellent.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 6, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Helmi2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


+1


----------



## neonlight (Feb 6, 2017)

best I could do with 100-400L IS (I) at the time


----------



## Cog (Feb 8, 2017)

These guys stopped for a few weeks on the way north and gave me an opportunity to take a picture.


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 8, 2017)

A gull taken at the local park


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 8, 2017)

And my quest for the killer cormorant in flight goes on


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2017)

Cog said:


> These guys stopped for a few weeks on the way north and gave me an opportunity to take a picture.



Lovely shot. Well done, Cog.


----------



## lafuria (Feb 8, 2017)

Tyrannus savana, Fork-tailed flycatcher


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice shot, lafuria.


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice pictures, Mikehit.


----------



## Monte (Feb 10, 2017)

Nice shots Helmut. Not a birder? Couldn't tell that from the pictures!


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 10, 2017)

Helmi2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not a birder, but a week ago i tried some BIF with the 1DX MK II.
> 
> ...


very nice, thanks for sharing.

scott


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 10, 2017)

Looking for Bald Eagles, getting Pelicans...



Eagle Tour Lake Camanche 2017 Bald Eagle Tour 1224 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2017)

Nice shot, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 10, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice shot, Keith.



Thanks Click


----------



## bholliman (Feb 11, 2017)

Here's an in flight shot of a Great Egret over the Wabash River last September. 
5DsR, 300 f/2.8 II with 2x extender, 1/1,250, f/6.3 ISO100.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 11, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Looking for Bald Eagles, getting Pelicans...



Very nice shot Keith!


----------



## ethanz (Feb 11, 2017)

1DXii - 70-200ii


----------



## Cog (Feb 11, 2017)

At sunset:


----------



## Cog (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2017)

Beautiful pictures, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Feb 11, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 12, 2017)

Red-Winged Blackbird


----------



## Aussie shooter (Feb 12, 2017)

Few shots from a couple of days ago. Tern chasing bait and some bird of prey action. Gotta hand it to the Osprey. Balls of steel required to have a go at a sea eagle


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 12, 2017)

Man, there are so many awesome captures on this thread!
I wish I lived closer to opportunities to shoot- and something more that 300mm.


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2017)

Nice series, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Feb 13, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice series, Aussie shooter.



Thanks Click. Pity the compositional aspect of the aerial battle wasn't better but nothing can be done about that


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 13, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Man, there are so many awesome captures on this thread!
> I wish I lived closer to opportunities to shoot- and something more that 300mm.



You do have the 2X extender for your 300??

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 13, 2017)

I am beginning to favour the 5DS R + 400mm DO II + 1.6xTC over the 5DIV + 2400mm DO II + 2xTC. I got some good shots of a male kestrel an hour or two ago with the 5DS R at 560mm. Overexposed by 1.33 stops, 1/1600s. f/5.6, iso 500. The difficulty with the shots of kestrels is to have the face without shadow, which is tricky. In good light, they always face away from the sun, and the body and wings shade the face. With these, I didn't have to play with any lifting of shadows. The processing was just 100% 0.9px USM for a tweak of sharpening.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 13, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I am beginning to favour the 5DS R + 400mm DO II + 1.6xTC over the 5DIV + 2400mm DO II + 2xTC. I got some good shots of a male kestrel an hour or two ago with the 5DS R at 560mm. Overexposed by 1.33 stops, 1/1600s. f/5.6, iso 500. The difficulty with the shots of kestrels is to have the face without shadow, which is tricky. In good light, they always face away from the sun, and the body and wings shade the face. With these, I didn't have to play with any lifting of shadows. The processing was just 100% 0.9px USM for a tweak of sharpening.



Very impressive. You must have been pretty excited posting this. 

You got me thinking - Canon should make a X2.4 or whatever number it requires, for the 300 taking it to F8.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks Jack. I must admit to having been very excited to get the shot with no shadows on the face. The 1.4xTC on 50 Mpx has slightly less resolution than 800 on 5DIV. The extra stop at f/5.6 makes up for any extra noise for smaller pixels. The pluses for the 1.4xTC are that it has less image degradation than the 2xTC, slows down AF less on non-1D bodies (25% rather than 50%) and f/5.6 focusses better than f/8. If I had the 1DX I or II, I would stick with the 2xTC. When the 5DS R gets it right, it is stunning.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 13, 2017)

In this thread, as well as the birds portraits thread, the photos posted are getting *SO GOOD* that anyone of them is good enough to be on the best magazines, or gracing a 4 feet wide print on any wall, be it at a home or a gallery!
Keep sending these in!
-r


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 13, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Man, there are so many awesome captures on this thread!
> ...



I have a 1.4X
All my lenses are version I - they are old, I am old. The 2X is up to version III if I remember correctly. 
I have been considering going to a 2X lately. Don't know which version 2X would be the best match for the old VI 300L 2.8.


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2017)

Very nice shots, Alan. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 13, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > KeithBreazeal said:
> ...



Keith, I'm getting up there too but old is relative, right? Almost all my previous 3 years bird/wildlife photos were 6D with 300 2.8 II X2 III and I've been very happy with that 600. I only moved to the 400 X2 because I perceived I was on the edge with many photos, where 600 -> 800 would make a pretty big difference relative to cropping and scaring birds.

In case you're interested in checking that 300 X2 combo out here is where I post some of my shots.

http://yourshot.nationalgeographic.com/profile/647784/

If you look, be sure to do slide show for higher resolution. Camera/lens data is there.

BTW I tried 300 X1.4 a few times and was always quite disappointed, in particular the distance made spot AF too broad and cropping did not come close to 600.

Jack


----------



## CTJohn (Feb 13, 2017)

From the Everglades.

7D, EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM


----------



## AlanF (Feb 14, 2017)

I really love the last shot. You have captured a great moment - he looks so menacing, the head is at a great angle as are the wings. I liked it so much that I downloaded it to play with it a bit. I increased the exposure in Photoshop by 1.5 ev. Does this distort the colours? Have I made it unreal? I am not familiar with the blue of the Florida sky but am used to the watery blue English sky, which I have tweaked it to.

Anyway, congratulations.


----------



## CTJohn (Feb 14, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I really love the last shot. You have captured a great moment - he looks so menacing, the head is at a great angle as are the wings. I liked it so much that I downloaded it to play with it a bit. I increased the exposure in Photoshop by 1.5 ev. Does this distort the colours? Have I made it unreal? I am not familiar with the blue of the Florida sky but am used to the watery blue English sky, which I have tweaked it to.
> 
> Anyway, congratulations.


Thanks. The colors remain true in the bird when lightened. 

It was very early morning so the sky was a darker blue when I shot it.


----------



## sedwards (Feb 15, 2017)

I have been having great luck lately with owls. 
Great Gray Owl 
1DIV 200mm no crop


_D4_2456 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr

Snowy Owl 280mm no crop


_D4_20941 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 15, 2017)

Great shots, Stuart. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 15, 2017)

Click said:


> Great shots, Stuart. 8)



+1

Jack


----------



## bholliman (Feb 15, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I am beginning to favour the 5DS R + 400mm DO II + 1.6xTC over the 5DIV + 2400mm DO II + 2xTC. I got some good shots of a male kestrel an hour or two ago with the 5DS R at 560mm. Overexposed by 1.33 stops, 1/1600s. f/5.6, iso 500



Terrific shots Alan! I plan to rent a 400 DOII soon to kick the tires, you have posted some excellent work with that lens. I'm leaning toward a 500 f/4 II at this point, but may be convinced to get at DO II instead.


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 15, 2017)

sedwards said:


> I have been having great luck lately with owls.
> Great Gray Owl



That great gray is fantastic!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Feb 15, 2017)

Oh man those Owls are beautiful. First shot is stunning.


----------



## Krob78 (Feb 17, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I am beginning to favour the 5DS R + 400mm DO II + 1.6xTC over the 5DIV + 2400mm DO II + 2xTC. I got some good shots of a male kestrel an hour or two ago with the 5DS R at 560mm. Overexposed by 1.33 stops, 1/1600s. f/5.6, iso 500. The difficulty with the shots of kestrels is to have the face without shadow, which is tricky. In good light, they always face away from the sun, and the body and wings shade the face. With these, I didn't have to play with any lifting of shadows. The processing was just 100% 0.9px USM for a tweak of sharpening.


Fantastic Allen! To me, the Kestrel is one of the most difficult birds to catch in flight! The 400 DO II and your 5D4 are doing an excellent job as well. Bravo! Very nice images and I agree, the do like to fly more away from the sun, as opposed to in to the sun! Again, really nice!

Cheers!


----------



## Krob78 (Feb 17, 2017)

sedwards said:


> I have been having great luck lately with owls.
> Great Gray Owl
> 1DIV 200mm no crop
> 
> ...


Excellent luck indeed Stuart! And fine work as well! ;D


----------



## Northbird (Feb 17, 2017)

7D II 600 II 




Short-eared Owl (Asio flammeus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2017)

Great shot, Northbird. 8)


----------



## sedwards (Feb 18, 2017)

Awesome shot of that short eared owl Northbird !

Here is a shot from today. Got off work early and the light was good so i went to find the great grey owl.


_D4_2882 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 18, 2017)

Amazing recent shots! If only I knew where to find a GG Owl; Actually ANY owl would do.

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 18, 2017)

Unreal shots sedwards!


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Here is a shot from today. Got off work early and the light was good so i went to find the great grey owl.



Excellent shot, Stuart. Beautiful picture.


----------



## Cog (Feb 18, 2017)

Gulls these days:


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2017)

Very nice pictures, Cog. I especially like the second one.


----------



## SevenDUser (Feb 18, 2017)

Red Tailed Hawk 

7DII 500mm f/4L


----------



## serendipidy (Feb 18, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Awesome shot of that short eared owl Northbird !
> 
> Here is a shot from today. Got off work early and the light was good so i went to find the great grey owl.
> 
> ...



WOW! What a beautiful photo, Stuart.

This thread is full of talented photogs posting fantastic captures. 8)


----------



## Mistkäfer (Feb 19, 2017)

7D2 and EF600



Kormoran beim Start Stichkanal Berlin (1 von 2) by Christian Mietzker, auf Flickr



Kormoran beim Start Stichkanal Berlin (2 von 2) by Christian Mietzker, auf Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2017)

Mistkäfer said:


> 7D2 and EF600




Very nice captures. Well done.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 20, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Here is a shot from today. Got off work early and the light was good so i went to find the great grey owl.



Excellent shot sedwards!


----------



## Krob78 (Feb 21, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> sedwards said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome shot of that short eared owl Northbird !
> ...



I couldn't agree more!! That is an excellent image, I especially love the way it looks against the unique looking background. Really nice! ;D


----------



## Jopa (Feb 23, 2017)

Awesome pictures in this thread 

I would love to have a picture of an owl in my collection, wondering if anybody knows a good place for this kind of photography in North Texas?


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 23, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Awesome pictures in this thread
> 
> I would love to have a picture of an owl in my collection, wondering if anybody knows a good place for this kind of photography in North Texas?



I can't help you, but that is an great shot. Love the framing.


----------



## Cog (Feb 24, 2017)

More gulls:















This last photo is 100% crop to 1800x1200.


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2017)

Cog said:


> More gulls:



Nice pictures, Cog.  I especially like the last one.


----------



## sedwards (Feb 24, 2017)

Nice gull shots Cog !

This is from a few weeks ago . 140mm cropped only from the top to make it 16:9.


_D4_2201 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2017)

Beautiful. Great shot, Stuart.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 24, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome pictures in this thread
> ...



Thank you Ryan!


----------



## Jopa (Feb 24, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Nice gull shots Cog !
> 
> This is from a few weeks ago . 140mm cropped only from the top to make it 16:9.
> 
> ...



That's a beautiful picture. It's my dream to take a pic of an owl in flight


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 25, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful. Great shot, Stuart.



WOW

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi Cog. 
Lovely series, I particularly like the second shot, the shape is beautiful and the light is great. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Cog said:


> More gulls:


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi Stuart. 
Fantastic shot, such a beautiful bird, and you can see how the pattern of the plumage would make great camouflage. 

Cheers, Graham. 



sedwards said:


> Nice gull shots Cog !
> 
> This is from a few weeks ago . 140mm cropped only from the top to make it 16:9.


----------



## Cog (Feb 25, 2017)

*Click, sedwards, Valvebounce*
Thank you, guys!


----------



## bholliman (Feb 25, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Cog.
> Lovely series, I particularly like the second shot, the shape is beautiful and the light is great.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


+1 terrific gull series Cog! Beautiful light and you really nailed focus.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 26, 2017)

Crows are the most boring of birds to photograph. 2x400mm/5DIV.


----------



## Cog (Feb 26, 2017)

bholliman said:


> +1 terrific gull series Cog! Beautiful light and you really nailed focus.


Thank you!


----------



## rpt (Feb 27, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Crows are the most boring of birds to photograph. 2x400mm/5DIV.


But this one is downright corny


----------



## sedwards (Mar 1, 2017)

High-key Great Gray Owl.
Shot in early morning fog .
1DIV ,200mm , f2.8 
1/1250 , iso 800


_D4_6280 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 1, 2017)

Beautiful shot. Well done, Stuart.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi Stuart. 
Wow, at 200mm slight crop, is this your pet owl? ;D
Very nicely done sir. 

Cheers, Graham. 



sedwards said:


> High-key Great Gray Owl.
> Shot in early morning fog .
> 1DIV ,200mm , f2.8
> 1/1250 , iso 800


----------



## Corydoras (Mar 1, 2017)

sedwards said:


> High-key Great Gray Owl.
> Shot in early morning fog .
> 1DIV ,200mm , f2.8
> 1/1250 , iso 800


Stunning picture!


----------



## Cog (Mar 1, 2017)

sedwards said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## sedwards (Mar 1, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Stuart.
> Wow, at 200mm slight crop, is this your pet owl? ;D
> Very nicely done sir.
> 
> ...


Ha ha , not a pet Graham but I have a really good spot where I can get really close.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 1, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Cog.
> Lovely series, I particularly like the second shot, the shape is beautiful and the light is great.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


+1


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 1, 2017)

Corydoras said:


> sedwards said:
> 
> 
> > High-key Great Gray Owl.
> ...


Agree!


----------



## TheJock (Mar 6, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Awesome pictures in this thread
> 
> I would love to have a picture of an owl in my collection, wondering if anybody knows a good place for this kind of photography in North Texas?




Here you go, Salt Plains NWR in Oklahoma, http://ebird.org/ebird/hotspot/L129135 8)

Barred Owl = Feb, Great Horned = Nov


----------



## AlanF (Mar 7, 2017)

Testing the new uploading system


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 8, 2017)

Osprey at Clear Lake, CA.



Osprey Landing With Fish IMG_0396 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2017)

Very nice capture. Well done, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 8, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice capture. Well done, Keith.



Thank you Click


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 10, 2017)

Downy Woodpecker.. "Parting Flight"


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 10, 2017)

Bald Eagle on the Hunt!


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 10, 2017)

Robins in Flight...


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi Ken. 
A nice series of shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Krob78 said:


> Robins in Flight...


----------



## lion rock (Mar 10, 2017)

Nice catch!
-r



Krob78 said:


> Downy Woodpecker.. "Parting Flight"


----------



## bholliman (Mar 11, 2017)

Excellent series of shots KRob78!


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2017)

bholliman said:


> Excellent series of shots KRob78!



+1

I especially like the last picture. Well done.


----------



## Mistkäfer (Mar 12, 2017)

Weißwangengans (Branta leucopsis)

Made with 7DII + EF600II



PE9A8750.jpg by Christian Mietzker, auf Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2017)

Lovely. Nice shot, Christian.


----------



## PCM-madison (Mar 13, 2017)

Sandhill crane, Madison, WI. 7D mII, 600mm, F8, 1/500, ISO 100.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 13, 2017)

PCM-madison said:


> Sandhill crane, Madison, WI. 7D mII, 600mm, F8, 1/500, ISO 100.



Very nice, and 1/500th - I don't have that steadiness!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 13, 2017)

I generally won't post shots as poor as this but it's kind of cute in spite of my failure. Now if I had a good camera, maybe I'd be in business!

Jack


----------



## Helmi2010 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi,

Some newer and some older pictures.



_41I6594 by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr



_41I2728_Mirror mirror on the wall by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr



_41I4624_Mergus merganser by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr



_41I4638_Mergus merganser by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr



2017-01-11_07-26-52-01 by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr



_MGL0366 by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr


Best regards

Helmut


----------



## Helmi2010 (Mar 13, 2017)

Mistkäfer said:


> Weißwangengans (Branta leucopsis)
> 
> Made with 7DII + EF600II



Beautiful picture


----------



## AlanF (Mar 13, 2017)

Got out of the car and saw a Red Kite fly by. I wasn't really ready for it. The sky was overcast and the bird was backlit. The camera was at the "wrong" iso of only 200. But, it allowed me to push the exposure of shadows etc etc in post much more than usual. 5DIV, 800mm, f/8, 1/800s.


----------



## rbielefeld (Mar 13, 2017)

Snail kites in a bit of a fight over a foraging territory. Central, Florida. 

Canon 1DxII, Canon 600 + 1.4xTC, Hand held from my boat.

www.whistlingwingsphotography.com

Cheers to all.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 13, 2017)

Holding that weight on a boat! I am impressed. But, don't drop it overboard. Very good lighting.


----------



## rbielefeld (Mar 13, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Holding that weight on a boat! I am impressed. But, don't drop it overboard. Very good lighting.



Thanks. I hope to never turn my camera and lens into an anchor. That is for sure.


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2017)

rbielefeld said:


> Snail kites in a bit of a fight over a foraging territory. Central, Florida.
> 
> Canon 1DxII, Canon 600 + 1.4xTC, Hand held from my boat.




Very nice shot. Well done, Ron.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 13, 2017)

rbielefeld said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Holding that weight on a boat! I am impressed. But, don't drop it overboard. Very good lighting.
> ...



If you are going to use a make-do anchor, a 1DX II is a good weight to start with. Jack might be in the market for selling one cheap.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 13, 2017)

AlanF said:


> rbielefeld said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



If I buy a boat, I won't need to buy an anchor. I wouldn't want to inflict it on anyone.

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 13, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> If I buy a boat, I won't need to buy an anchor. I wouldn't want to inflict it on anyone.
> 
> Jack



When disappointment and disillusionment overcome us logic is the only solution.

Are you comparing like to like with regards the 1DX MkII and 6D images? That is, were the 6D images also shot through glass at similar temperature differentials? Atmospheric conditions can easily destroy IQ at even modest distances. Traditionally inside to outside shooting has been discouraged because of the issues air temp gradients make to images and these are exacerbated with longer distances/lenses.

If everything else is the same then don't delay, don't 'write a report' (in my experience they don't even read them) just send the camera in, it won't cost you anything except some postage and then you will know. If you are not comparing like for like then do try to do that first. 

We tend to get an emotional attachment to 'our' camera, the manufacturers don't care, to them it is just another camera. They will put it on their machines and run the tests, if it is out of spec they will fix it and if it isn't they will say so.

But don't rely on testing you have done through different temperature air


----------



## AlanF (Mar 13, 2017)

Read Jack's posts - it has poor AF and oil splattered on the sensor.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 13, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Read Jack's posts - it has poor AF and oil splattered on the sensor.



I've read Jack's posts.

He waivers about the certainty of the AF, and I was just encouraging him to be consistent and not get down, I know the 1DX MkII was a big purchase for him.

Oil splatter is nothing, utterly inconsequential, it seems it comes as standard with 1 series cameras since the 1D MkIII (and a few Nikons) and takes a few seconds to clean off yourself, no need for Canon to do it.

But my post was really trying to be a constructive assist for Jack, a way to see through his seeming disappointment. But be logical, if he doesn't take the steps needed to prove this to himself and get repeatably 'bad' results in optimal testing situations, how is he going to feel if Canon test his camera and it is all within specs and they send it back having done nothing but clean the sensor?


----------



## AlanF (Mar 13, 2017)

If the 1DX II is within specs, he can sell it with a clear conscience or try harder.

More importantly, it might be as easy as brushing your teeth for some to clean a sensor, indeed even as a rite of passage for others, but I am not brave enough to risk voiding the warranty on a £6k camera, especially one that might have a real problem.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks Scott for good comments and Alan for support. My logic was buy in winter and be ready to use in spring. Relative to the programming and features, there's nothing wrong with that logic BUT here in winter is not great for shooting - fewer subjects, sometimes extreme cold and dull dreary weather so that's been an extra burden.

Waiting for some + C temperatures and sunshine. What's driving me nuts is the apparent lack of repeatability. Today I mounted the 400 X1.4 on the 6D to see if it performs better but like all of us no doubt, I'm preoccupied with work, and haven't gotten any shots yet.

Pushing the 6D shutter, I thought it was broken - clunk, clunk - that's in contrast to the 1DX2! 

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 13, 2017)

Low light situations lead to low contrast, and low contrast can not only affect the quality of AF (although I would think less on the 1Dx2 than other models) but also the perceived sharpness of the image. 
I am not about the circumstances in which you are shooting but you can maximise your chances by having the sun behind you so the subject is well lit - this will also avoid the backlit situation that has been mentioned as something that can confuse AF.


----------



## kodakrome (Mar 15, 2017)

Couple of egret shots, both taken today.
6D with 400 5.6L


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> Couple of egret shots, both taken today.
> 6D with 400 5.6L



Very nice pictures. I especially like the first one.


----------



## kodakrome (Mar 15, 2017)

Click said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > Couple of egret shots, both taken today.
> ...


Thanks for the comments, Click.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 15, 2017)

kodakrome, very nice. Good old 6D. Mine is performing better than my 1DX2 these days.

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Mar 15, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> kodakrome, very nice. Good old 6D. Mine is performing better than my 1DX2 these days.
> 
> Jack


Thanks, Jack. I know the 6D isn't made for birds, but it works with the larger birds like egrets and herons. I wouldn't even attempt to shoot the smaller more erratic birds in flight with that camera, because the focusing won't keep up.


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 16, 2017)

Osprey, Down the barrel!


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 16, 2017)

Anhinga! Airborne!!


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 16, 2017)

Robins in flight... Heading North soon!


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 16, 2017)

Krob78 said:


> Robins in flight... Heading North soon!



Thank goodness... after getting over two feet of snow in the last 24 hours I was on the brink of losing any hope of spring!


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2017)

Very nice series, Ken. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 16, 2017)

Krob78, are they planning to cross the border legally or running from Trump?

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Krob78, are they planning to cross the border legally or running from Trump?
> 
> Jack



;D ;D ;D


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 16, 2017)

Click said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78, are they planning to cross the border legally or running from Trump?
> ...



Great question Jack and one we've often wondered about ourselves, being it's so sunny and warm down here, why would they want to leave, unless somebody was pressuring the Robins. As of late, we've also noted a large number of Large, Jet Black, feathered birds in the area that we suspect are planted here by the government... It seemed to start before the Trump administration but in their jet black feathered suits, it's obvious that it's government sponsored, i.e.: jet black SUV's as often seen driven by government cohorts on tv and in the movies... 

It's a long standing problem that we don't seem to be able to figure out how to stop, we thought, a wall perhaps... but know, they can fly right over it, so we're sadly left to watching them pack up and leave the area, every spring... :-\


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 17, 2017)

Krob78 said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Hey Ken, you lose me a little on some of the comments but we do watch CNN a little and keep up on the basics of American politics and societal issues and it must feel very uneasy for you guys at times. I'm not very political and probably like you, the birds and animals and nature keep me from getting frustrated with what's going on. My solution is to just laugh when I feel like crying. 

Please, please chase those birds up here quickly. I actually saw two mallards in the air today; poor souls, no open water, little food, below freezing temperatures .... but they survive, I hope.

Jack


----------



## ethanz (Mar 17, 2017)

Got himself some food. 1DXii, 400DO, iso 800, f4, 1/2500s

The cranes have already started migrating north, Jack.


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2017)

ethanz said:


> Got himself some food. 1DXii, 400DO, iso 800, f4, 1/2500s
> 
> The cranes have already started migrating north, Jack.



Nice capture. Well done.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks mate


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 17, 2017)

ethanz said:


> Got himself some food. 1DXii, 400DO, iso 800, f4, 1/2500s
> 
> The cranes have already started migrating north, Jack.



Unfortunately I'm kind of in a flight path but it'll be about 500 feet in the air, easily heard but not easy to shoot.

Great capture!!

Jack


----------



## bholliman (Mar 17, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> Couple of egret shots, both taken today.
> 6D with 400 5.6L



Nice shots kodakrome!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 18, 2017)

Well, today I've tried to get my two 600EX-RT's set up for some fill but this shot was yesterday. Not great but better than I've been getting lately.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Wow, birds with colour that aren't a woodpecker in your neck of the woods. Spring? 
You cannot deny that is a great action shot even if you think the light is poor! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Well, today I've tried to get my two 600EX-RT's set up for some fill but this shot was yesterday. Not great but better than I've been getting lately.
> 
> Jack


----------



## ethanz (Mar 19, 2017)

With all your focus problems Jack, if you want, I can take that 400 off your hands, so you don't have so much to worry about.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 19, 2017)

ethanz said:


> With all your focus problems Jack, if you want, I can take that 400 off your hands, so you don't have so much to worry about.



Thanks Graham. The redpolls are a winter bird that travels in small flocks and likes to eat seed of the ground, but spring birds are arriving now.

Ethanz, I'm not down on the lens. Jury is still out on the camera although I seem to have some consistency of late with my AFMA.

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 19, 2017)

Nice shot, Jack.
Clone out the twig on the right and add a bit of clarity (I also find the dehaze in LR can work wonders) and it will being it up a level.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 19, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Nice shot, Jack.
> Clone out the twig on the right and add a bit of clarity (I also find the dehaze in LR can work wonders) and it will being it up a level.



Thanks, easy to do, I'll try when I have some spare time. One day of playing with fill flash X2 and I'm once again reminded that back lighting certainly provides challenges that need to be addressed. Any way of getting more than one shot with hss from the 1DX2 with 600EX-RT's?

Jack


----------



## LSeries (Mar 26, 2017)

Raven with 7D Mark II + Sigma 150-600 S:




Raven And A Bite by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 26, 2017)

LSeries said:


> Raven with 7D Mark II + Sigma 150-600 S:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. Those guys are pretty challenging to capture much detail especially if the lighting isn't ideal.

Jack


----------



## rnl (Mar 27, 2017)

rpt said:


> Wow! Now that's a great catch!
> 
> So did the fish fall in the water and live to tell the tale? Or did it fall on land?


\


it fell in


----------



## Helmi2010 (Mar 27, 2017)

Some new shots:

Aix sponsa



_41I7073_Aix sponsa by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr



_41I2358 by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr

Corvus monedula:



_41I5744 by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr

Anas platyrhynchos



_41I6745 by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr

Best regards

Helmut


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2017)

Helmi2010 said:


> Some new shots:




Very nice shots, Helmut.


----------



## rpt (Mar 27, 2017)

Click said:


> Helmi2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Some new shots:
> ...


+1


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi Helmut. 
That is a great series of shots, very nice. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Helmi2010 said:


> Some new shots:
> 
> Aix sponsa
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 27, 2017)

Click said:


> Helmi2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Some new shots:
> ...



+1

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Mar 29, 2017)

Sitting on the rocks in the mud along the river here in San Diego and one of the nesting pair of Osprey's touched down for a little talon cleaning session. Pretty sure this is the male from last year based on the placement of a spot in the eye but in any event I was very happy he decided to take off mostly towards the setting sun.





1DX MK II / 600 II w/1.4X III 1/2500 : f/7.1 : ISO 1000


----------



## rpt (Mar 29, 2017)

ERHP said:


> Sitting on the rocks in the mud along the river here in San Diego and one of the nesting pair of Osprey's touched down for a little talon cleaning session. Pretty sure this is the male from last year based on the placement of a spot in the eye but in any event I was very happy he decided to take off mostly towards the setting sun.
> 1DX MK II / 600 II w/1.4X III 1/2500 : f/7.1 : ISO 1000


Lovely shot!


----------



## ethanz (Mar 29, 2017)

Great shot ERHP. The sun really makes a difference! Its too bad we don't see much of it in Illinois in winter...


----------



## lion rock (Mar 29, 2017)

Amazing!
-r



ERHP said:


> Sitting on the rocks in the mud along the river here in San Diego and one of the nesting pair of Osprey's touched down for a little talon cleaning session. Pretty sure this is the male from last year based on the placement of a spot in the eye but in any event I was very happy he decided to take off mostly towards the setting sun.
> 
> 1DX MK II / 600 II w/1.4X III 1/2500 : f/7.1 : ISO 1000


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi ERHP. 
Very nice shot, so cool that you are able to identify your bird, I don't suppose there are two with a spot like that in that location. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ERHP said:


> Sitting on the rocks in the mud along the river here in San Diego and one of the nesting pair of Osprey's touched down for a little talon cleaning session. Pretty sure this is the male from last year based on the placement of a spot in the eye but in any event I was very happy he decided to take off mostly towards the setting sun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2017)

Lovely light. Great shot, ERHP.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 29, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Amazing!
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



I'd be more than happy!

Jack


----------



## DominoDude (Mar 29, 2017)

ERHP said:


> Sitting on the rocks in the mud along the river here in San Diego and one of the nesting pair of Osprey's touched down for a little talon cleaning session. Pretty sure this is the male from last year based on the placement of a spot in the eye but in any event I was very happy he decided to take off mostly towards the setting sun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Incredible shot, Ed!
You better be happy and content with a photo like that. Inspiring.


----------



## bjd (Mar 30, 2017)

Does this still count as "BIF"?




Grey Goose Landing by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2017)

bjd said:


> Does this still count as "BIF"?




Nice. Well done, Brian.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi Brian. 
Nice shot, great action. 
I'd say it is still flight (unless they are walking on the water and just stretching their wings) as there is lift being produced to keep them that high out of the water, I don't think it is the water skiing keeping them up! 

Cheers, Graham. 



bjd said:


> Does this still count as "BIF"?
> 
> Cheers Brian


----------



## ERHP (Apr 1, 2017)

Really appreciate the compliments rpt, ethanz, lion rock, Valvebounce, Click, Jack and DominoDude!


----------



## neonlight (Apr 1, 2017)

Just watched some ducklings struggling to catch up with their parents, when a crow moved in ...


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 1, 2017)

Krob78 said:


> Osprey, Down the barrel!


Really nice capture, Ken


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 1, 2017)

Helmi2010 said:


> Some new shots:
> 
> Aix sponsa
> 
> ...



Hi Helmut,
Great series. I went to your Flickr site. You have amazing photos there! You are very talented.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 1, 2017)

ethanz said:


> Got himself some food. 1DXii, 400DO, iso 800, f4, 1/2500s
> 
> The cranes have already started migrating north, Jack.



Superb capture, Ethan.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 1, 2017)

ERHP said:


> Sitting on the rocks in the mud along the river here in San Diego and one of the nesting pair of Osprey's touched down for a little talon cleaning session. Pretty sure this is the male from last year based on the placement of a spot in the eye but in any event I was very happy he decided to take off mostly towards the setting sun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! What a gorgeous photo. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 1, 2017)

Eric, where have you been?

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 1, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Eric, where have you been?
> 
> Jack



Busy with other things like my genealogy hobby, etc. I haven't posted for awhile but I still visit this site frequently. Glad to hear spring has finally arrived in your part of the world


----------



## ethanz (Apr 1, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> ethanz said:
> 
> 
> > Got himself some food. 1DXii, 400DO, iso 800, f4, 1/2500s
> ...



Thank you Serendipidy.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi neonlight. 
Poor little beggar, a sad reminder of the reality of natural behaviour. Nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



neonlight said:


> Just watched some ducklings struggling to catch up with their parents, when a crow moved in ...


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 2, 2017)

Some more herons ;D



BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr



BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr



BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## ethanz (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice shots Eric. Those aren't like the herons I've seen in Illinois.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 2, 2017)

ethanz said:


> Nice shots Eric. Those aren't like the herons I've seen in Illinois.



Thanks Ethan. These are black-crowned night herons. I can get pretty close since I help them get fish.


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> Some more herons ;D



Nice series, Eric. I especially like the last picture. Well done.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 2, 2017)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Some more herons ;D
> ...



Thank you, Click.


----------



## kodakrome (Apr 3, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> Some more herons ;D
> 
> Those are great shots, serendipity! I've always liked those herons because of the orange eyes. I have some good shots of them perched, but not in flight.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 3, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Some more herons ;D
> ...


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 3, 2017)

You guessed it 



BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 3, 2017)

7D2, 400DI ii 1.4xtc mkii


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2017)

Very nice shot. Well done, Mike.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 3, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> 7D2, 400DI ii 1.4xtc mkii



Great BIF shot, Mike.


----------



## pauhana (Apr 5, 2017)

Purple Martin


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2017)

Nice shot, pauhana.


----------



## sedwards (Apr 7, 2017)

Still going through owl pics from february.


_D4_2784 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 7, 2017)

Another winner.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi Mike. 
Nice shot, ducks always seem to look startled, of course that may be because they are always startled! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mikehit said:


> 7D2, 400DI ii 1.4xtc mkii


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi pauhana. 
Nice shot, lovely blue sky. 

Cheers, Graham. 



pauhana said:


> Purple Martin


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi Stuart. 
Fantastic shot, such grace and beauty. Lovely colouring too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



sedwards said:


> Still going through owl pics from february.


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Still going through owl pics from february.



Awesome. Great shot, Stuart.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 9, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Still going through owl pics from february.



Beautiful!


----------



## LSeries (Apr 9, 2017)

The Take Off by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
A few flight pictures from the falconry experience we went on. 



SE0A1564_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A1563_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A1559_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A1526_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z5471_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A1479_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi Graham,

Very nice series. I especially like the last picture. 

Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi Click. 
Thank you I like it too, but I would have preferred it a bit sharper. :-\

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Very nice series. I especially like the last picture.
> 
> Well done.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 12, 2017)

An impressive series, Graham especially keeping a peregrine in focus.

Was this an organised paid-for experience (if so, would you mind letting me know who it was) or do you have connections in the falconry world?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 13, 2017)

Very nice Graham. It would be great if a person could just hang around there shooting with a telephoto for practice! 

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi Mike. 
Thank you, as you can probably guess, these are the shareable shots (from a series of bursts at 10fps). 
Yes it was a paid for experience with South Coast Falconry, they operate out of a local visitor attraction called Robin Hill on the Isle of Wight. 
I would love to have connections in the falconry world but alas too many other hobbies and commitments, classic cars will keep you busy but at least some of the car shows are at fairs where there is falconry (but several dozens of people also trying to watch them). 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mikehit said:


> An impressive series, Graham especially keeping a peregrine in focus.
> 
> Was this an organised paid-for experience (if so, would you mind letting me know who it was) or do you have connections in the falconry world?


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Thank you. 
Yes one could hang around there with a telephoto lens, but for the welfare of the birds they are only flown 2 or 3 times a day for park visitors, I don't know how many falconry experiences they do in a day we were on one which was after park closing, hence the changing light, some shaded areas, some bright sun transitioning in to golden hour. 
The park is quite expensive to visit! There are 3 or 4 places on the Isle of Wight that do falconry so plenty of choice within a 12 mile radius. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Very nice Graham. It would be great if a person could just hang around there shooting with a telephoto for practice!
> 
> Jack


----------



## Helmi2010 (Apr 13, 2017)

Dear all

Some new shots, one a panorama. 

White stork



Storch by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr

Wood duck



_41I0773_Mr. Aix sponsa by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr

Dove



_41I9495_Taube by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr

Grey heron



Graureiher by Helmut Gloor, auf Flickr

Best regards


----------



## Helmi2010 (Apr 13, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> A few flight pictures from the falconry experience we went on.
> 
> 
> ...



Great shots!

Best regards

Helmut


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 13, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mike.
> Thank you, as you can probably guess, these are the shareable shots (from a series of bursts at 10fps).
> Yes it was a paid for experience with South Coast Falconry, they operate out of a local visitor attraction called Robin Hill on the Isle of Wight.
> I would love to have connections in the falconry world but alas too many other hobbies and commitments, classic cars will keep you busy but at least some of the car shows are at fairs where there is falconry (but several dozens of people also trying to watch them).
> ...



Thanks Graham. 
South Coast is a bit far from Manchester, but her are some up here.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 13, 2017)

Helmi2010 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Some new shots, one a panorama.
> 
> ...



Very nice series, Helmut.


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2017)

Very nice series, Helmi2010. I especially like the Wood Duck.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 13, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Helmi2010. I especially like the Wood Duck.



Me too!

Jack


----------



## hbr (Apr 13, 2017)

I checked a lot of your photos on Flickr, Helmut, and I must say, you have a lot of lovely photos there.

Brian


----------



## mnclayshooter (Apr 13, 2017)

hbr said:


> I checked a lot of your photos on Flickr, Helmut, and I must say, you have a lot of lovely photos there.
> 
> Brian



I'm in complete agreement - nice work! 

The wood duck in the above series is about as perfect as it gets. Sharp, colorful, and framed well for "movement".


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi Helmut. 
Thank you. 
A very nice series of shots from you too, particularly the way you caught the iridescent colours on the duck and pigeon. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Helmi2010 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...


----------



## IslanderMV (Apr 15, 2017)

*Black-Necked Stilt.* Very rare here. Last one seen 34 years ago. 

Photo taken in small pond on a horse farm. It is a minor miracle I got any clear shots as the horses were following me around nuzzling me for pats.


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2017)

Nice shot, Jeff.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 15, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> *Black-Necked Stilt.* Very rare here. Last one seen 34 years ago.
> 
> Photo taken in small pond on a horse farm. It is a minor miracle I got any clear shots as the horses were following me around nuzzling me for pats.



Sounds like a very special day/experience. Very nice.

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 15, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> *Black-Necked Stilt.* Very rare here. Last one seen 34 years ago.
> 
> Photo taken in small pond on a horse farm. It is a minor miracle I got any clear shots as the horses were following me around nuzzling me for pats.



Beautiful capture, Jeff!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 15, 2017)

As I have just posted in Bird Portraits, I love bee eaters but have only seen them twice before. This month, in Portugal, we were around just as they arrived on immigration. There was a whole flock of them in what we called bee eater alley.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 15, 2017)

Alan, nice shot. No close ups?

Jack


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 16, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> *Black-Necked Stilt.* Very rare here. Last one seen 34 years ago.
> 
> Photo taken in small pond on a horse farm. It is a minor miracle I got any clear shots as the horses were following me around nuzzling me for pats.


Great Stilt, Jeff!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 16, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan, nice shot. No close ups?
> 
> Jack



Jack, these birds are smaller than American Robins and swoop around at high speed, snapping insects from the air. Here are three shots, the first from me with 800mm/5DIV and the lower two from my wife with the 100-400mm II at 560 on the 5DSR. The birds are tiny, tiny and these small crops don't stand up to enlargement. If we had persevered we might have got better shots but it would be like you trying to get your pileated in midflight in midair. I wouldn't normally post these.


----------



## geonix (Apr 16, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Jack, these birds are smaller than American Robins and swoop around at high speed, snapping insects from the air. Here are three shots, the first from me with 800mm/5DIV and the lower two from my wife with the 100-400mm II at 560 on the 5DSR. The birds are tiny, tiny and these small crops don't stand up to enlargement. If we had persevered we might have got better shots but it would be like you trying to get your pileated in midflight in midair. I wouldn't normally post these.



Hello there
It is truely difficult to photograph european bee-eaters in flight. I haven't managed to get a good shot of them yet. You'll need a good positioned hide, near to a colony to get really close-up shots. Or a lot of luck. But they are not that tiny. Bigger than most swallows, about as big as a blackbird, but with larger wings that allow them to glide well.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 16, 2017)

The average bird in flight in this thread is a big slow moving heron or a bald eagle, or a cormorant like this, just taken in Portugal. Small erratically flying birds aren't easy.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 16, 2017)

Or a blackwinged stilt, or maybe a sandwich tern in a predictable flight.


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2017)

Very nice series, Alan. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 16, 2017)

Don't worry Alan, I know you're just an amateur struggling to hold the camera! 

And, doing a lot better than me! I tried shooting swallows in flight and didn't succeed at all. I think a cot on the ground might help and to boot, I've got a chronic whiplash neck injury so ... 

Alan, you're doing fine.

Jack


----------



## rpt (Apr 16, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Alan, nice shot. No close ups?
> ...



Wow! You got bee eaters in flight! Fantastic!


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 16, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Alan, nice shot. No close ups?
> ...



Great bee-eater series, Alan! I've never seen one in person, but I think that they are really beautiful birds. It looks like the 1st one has a bee in it's beak.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 16, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Thanks. It does indeed have an insect in its beak. On the two previous occasions I have seen bee eaters, in January a year ago in Mysore India and six months or so before that in Barcelona, I could bees in their beaks. Not good shots, but great fun for me. These are 100% crops, with the birds occupying only a few hundred pixels.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 16, 2017)

AlanF said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



So cool! 8)


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 16, 2017)

nice shots, Alan


----------



## Camera nut (Apr 17, 2017)

Long time since I have posted so don't know if this will post or not. 

Eagle getting ready to grab a fish from the water.


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2017)

Camera nut said:


> Eagle getting ready to grab a fish from the water.



Great shot.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 17, 2017)

Camera nut said:


> Long time since I have posted so don't know if this will post or not.
> 
> Eagle getting ready to grab a fish from the water.



Wow! Fantastic


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 17, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> Camera nut said:
> 
> 
> > Long time since I have posted so don't know if this will post or not.
> ...



+1 Lighting, framing and water color makes it special.

Jack


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 17, 2017)

Well done Alan.

Jack, swallows and swifts are most infuriating to photograph. They seem to turn on dime and leave change.
Keep at it you will get some. Try to find an area where they are flying in a circle or up and down a stream or river. This will give you your best chance as they will be more predictable.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 17, 2017)

Super shot, Camera nut!
-r



Camera nut said:


> Long time since I have posted so don't know if this will post or not.
> 
> Eagle getting ready to grab a fish from the water.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 18, 2017)

2n10 said:


> Well done Alan.
> 
> Jack, swallows and swifts are most infuriating to photograph. They seem to turn on dime and leave change.
> Keep at it you will get some. Try to find an area where they are flying in a circle or up and down a stream or river. This will give you your best chance as they will be more predictable.



Yes, thanks. I have a nest box in my driveway and I would fall over dizzy before I could even get one in the viewfinder! One issue is I always try to have the longest lens and that tends to be counter productive but I only like super impressive photos so ...  Enemy #1 - me.

I'm hoping the stump in the pond once again gets used by the tree swallows since it's more strategically placed and more photogenic and flight paths a little more predictable. Trouble is I was in hip waders with poor stability with 300 2.8 II X2.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 19, 2017)

Bonelli's Eagle attacked by a raven. Portugal, 5DIV/800mm.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 21, 2017)

Just so I can say I have one, too. 
Poor shot ...
But, fluttering wings of a pileated woody wood pecker.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 21, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Just so I can say I have one, too.
> Poor shot ...
> But, fluttering wings of a pileated woody wood pecker.
> -r



Be sure to get lots of suet out there and you'll have him on a string.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Apr 21, 2017)

I'll do that, though that is not technically on our property. A meter and a half to the left is ours, though, an I might do that, but shooting there is not convenient. I'll do it on our yard instead, about 250 meters (I think) to the right.
Shall put up some this Sunday and hope for the best.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Just so I can say I have one, too.
> ...


----------



## OlAf (Apr 22, 2017)

_61A1704 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Apr 22, 2017)

OlAf said:


> _61A1704 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


What perfect timing! Excellent picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 22, 2017)

lion rock said:


> I'll do that, though that is not technically on our property. A meter and a half to the left is ours, though, an I might do that, but shooting there is not convenient. I'll do it on our yard instead, about 250 meters (I think) to the right.
> Shall put up some this Sunday and hope for the best.
> -r
> 
> ...



Riley, sometimes it's weeks before I see them again but in all cases they know exactly where they are headed so their memories are very good. Persist.

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2017)

OlAf said:


> _61A1704 by -OlAf-, on Flickr



Perfect timing. Very nice shot, OlAf.


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 22, 2017)

OlAf said:


> _61A1704 by -OlAf-, on Flickr



That's the way to time a shot! Couldn't be better.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 23, 2017)

Viper28 said:


> Some Red Kites feeding in the rain :



Great series!


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 23, 2017)

Click said:


> OlAf said:
> 
> 
> > _61A1704 by -OlAf-, on Flickr
> ...



+1...simply amazing!


----------



## spandau (Apr 23, 2017)

Red Shoulder Hawk getting attacked by large Crow. Taken with Canon 70D and 400mm F5.6L lens.


----------



## spandau (Apr 23, 2017)

Red Tail Hawk leaving with a Diamondback Rattlesnake for lunch. Taken with 70D and 400mm 5.6L Lens.


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2017)

Nice captures. Well done, spandau.


----------



## ethanz (Apr 23, 2017)

I love red tailed hawks. Nice shot. That snake got cut up pretty good!


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 23, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice captures. Well done, spandau.



+1


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 23, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nice captures. Well done, spandau.
> ...



+1 Amazing how fast hawks are.

Jack


----------



## SevenDUser (Apr 23, 2017)

7DII 500mm f/4


----------



## AlanF (Apr 23, 2017)

Juvenile blackbacked gull (5DSR/Sigma 150-600mm C)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 23, 2017)

SevenDUser said:


> 7DII 500mm f/4



Very nice. Couldn't make out what he's after.

Jack


----------



## SevenDUser (Apr 23, 2017)

That clump of mud and seaweed... Nest building I would guess.. 



Jack Douglas said:


> SevenDUser said:
> 
> 
> > 7DII 500mm f/4
> ...


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2017)

SevenDUser said:


> 7DII 500mm f/4



Nice series, SevenDUser.


----------



## SevenDUser (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks Click & Jack !


----------



## OlAf (Apr 25, 2017)

_61A1667 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2017)

Beautiful shot. Well done, OlAf. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 25, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot. Well done, OlAf. 8)



+1

I guess this one of mine is flight? Hard to get decent exposure with snowy cloudy weather without pushing ISO through the roof.

Jack


----------



## drg3rd (Apr 26, 2017)

Osprey approaching its nest on a cell tower


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2017)

drg3rd said:


> Osprey approaching its nest on a cell tower



Nice shot. welcome to CR.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 29, 2017)

Riley, this is to encourage you.  I keep trying but I'm just not quick enough and in this case - too much lens, 1/2000 not quite enough, ISO 2500 slightly grainy, and AF is off but.... I'm not giving up.

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 29, 2017)

Hey, Jack that is one hell of a shot. What aperture was that - the AF looks about on the beak and both wings are definitely OOF so I am not sure if AF is the issue. 
The problem seems to be a combination of movement in the bird and you trying to get the shot. It looks like a 'grab shot' to me (see the bird in flight, camera up, position and shoot - and if the bird is flying left to right, and your brought your camera to bear from right to left that will exacerbate it). And if this shot is full frame it seems the bird was quite close which will add even more complexity. All ways up, I think you have done excellently to get it. 
I am presuming you were you not tracking the bird for a couple of seconds first?


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2017)

Very nice shot, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 29, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Hey, Jack that is one hell of a shot. What aperture was that - the AF looks about on the beak and both wings are definitely OOF so I am not sure if AF is the issue.
> The problem seems to be a combination of movement in the bird and you trying to get the shot. It looks like a 'grab shot' to me (see the bird in flight, camera up, position and shoot - and if the bird is flying left to right, and your brought your camera to bear from right to left that will exacerbate it). And if this shot is full frame it seems the bird was quite close which will add even more complexity. All ways up, I think you have done excellently to get it.
> I am presuming you were you not tracking the bird for a couple of seconds first?



Thanks click & Mike.

Mike, when these guys take off, I guess like most, it's hard to know exactly what they plan to do and so it's more grab than track but I was trying to track. It's about half the frame and at 560 I should have had just 400 to give me a better chance. However, as usual I'm thinking at ISO 2500 or often above that I can't crop much before the noise interferes with detail. I was stopped down to F7.7 I believe and happened to have some sun although not full - Sunny Alberta hasn't been so sunny lately.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 29, 2017)

And here is the one I'd love to have nailed.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Apr 30, 2017)

Jack,
Well done! As Mikehit stated, "Jack that is one hell of a shot," those are extraordinary and wonderful photos!
That is a big encouragement and push for me. I'll work on my woodpile when I get back home in the next 2 days.
Great images, Jack.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 30, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Jack,
> Well done! As Mikehit stated, "Jack that is one hell of a shot," those are extraordinary and wonderful photos!
> That is a big encouragement and push for me. I'll work on my woodpile when I get back home in the next 2 days.
> Great images, Jack.
> -r



You'll soon be making me look bad, or maybe we'll just continue offering one another condolences. Either way it's a lot of fun. Good luck.

Jack


----------



## bjd (Apr 30, 2017)

Here's a few from my last trip out:


Curlew by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Apr 30, 2017)

Black-Tailed Godwit by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Apr 30, 2017)

Lapwing:


Lapwing by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Apr 30, 2017)

A long way off but at least all three are sharp (ish).....


Lapwing and Black-Tailed Godwit drive off a Crow by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2017)

bjd said:


> Here's a few from my last trip out:
> 
> Cheers Brian



I really like the first and second picture. Well done, Brian.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 30, 2017)

Click said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a few from my last trip out:
> ...



Very nice shots, like the last for context.

Jack


----------



## bjd (May 1, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > bjd said:
> ...



Thanks Jack, nice to watch a few different species gang-up on all the nest plunderers if they came too close. Damn hard to get a good shot though, many times they are just too far away.
I also saw some Curlews driving off Bussards and Herons, but too far away to be usefull.

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (May 1, 2017)

bjd said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...


Here's an example, Curlew vs Heron:
Cheers Brian


----------



## Grant Atkinson (May 1, 2017)

bjd said:


> Here's a few from my last trip out:
> 
> Cheers Brian


Spectacular shot Brian


----------



## Cog (May 1, 2017)

bjd said:


>


I like this one! A nicely blurred background.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 1, 2017)

Brian, you're right. Most little birds are fearless when it comes to protecting their offspring and it's always fun to watch. At Haida Gwaii I watched the ravens seemingly taking delight in harassing the eagles for no apparent reason. Not surprising that the indigenous folk traditional identified with two tribes. 

Jack


----------



## Lim (May 2, 2017)

German: Rotmilan
Milvus milvus

It's a crop of a 5D Mark IV shot with a 70-200 2,8 L II lens.


----------



## Click (May 2, 2017)

Beautiful shot, Lim. Welcome to CR.


----------



## meywd (May 3, 2017)

Taken in Langkawi Malaysia


----------



## Click (May 3, 2017)

meywd said:


> Taken in Langkawi Malaysia



Nice. Well done, meywd.


----------



## meywd (May 3, 2017)

Click said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > Taken in Langkawi Malaysia
> ...



Thank you click


----------



## ISO64 (May 5, 2017)

Black-crowned Night-heron, golden hour shot.
7D2, 400/5.6 L; 1/2000s, f/6.3, ISO 320, -1/3 EV. Scaled down to 40%, cropped.


----------



## Click (May 5, 2017)

ISO64 said:


> Black-crowned Night-heron, golden hour shot.
> 7D2, 400/5.6 L; 1/2000s, f/6.3, ISO 320, -1/3 EV. Scaled down to 40%, cropped.



Very nice shot, ISO64.


----------



## gh4photos (May 5, 2017)

Eastern bluebird, male and female


----------



## Tadgo (May 6, 2017)

Sandhill Crane. Kensington Metropark Michigan.


----------



## serendipidy (May 6, 2017)

Click said:


> ISO64 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-crowned Night-heron, golden hour shot.
> ...


+1


----------



## serendipidy (May 6, 2017)

gh4photos said:


> Eastern bluebird, male and female


Nice captures, well timed!


----------



## serendipidy (May 6, 2017)

Tadgo said:


> Sandhill Crane. Kensington Metropark Michigan.


Beautiful photo, Tadgo!


----------



## serendipidy (May 6, 2017)

One from this evening at dusk...juvenile BCN Heron .



BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 6, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> One from this evening at dusk...juvenile BCN Heron .



Nice.  Well done, serendipidy.


----------



## IslanderMV (May 6, 2017)

SevenDUser said:


> That clump of mud and seaweed... Nest building I would guess..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## serendipidy (May 6, 2017)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > One from this evening at dusk...juvenile BCN Heron .
> ...


Thank you, Click.


----------



## JMZawodny (May 13, 2017)

A mourning dove flying by just before sunset. I find BIF difficult for anything but the largest birds, so I practice and practice on whatever may fly within view. 1Dx2 @ 700mm. Don't pixel peep.


----------



## Click (May 13, 2017)

Nice picture, JMZawodny.


----------



## IslanderMV (May 13, 2017)

Black Skimmer


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 14, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice picture, JMZawodny.



+1 You're not alone.

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (May 18, 2017)

7Dii + 400DOii +1.4mkii


----------



## lion rock (May 18, 2017)

Mikehit,
Beautifully done!
I like the colors.
-r



Mikehit said:


> 7Dii + 400DOii +1.4mkii


----------



## Click (May 18, 2017)

+1

Very nice. Well done, Mikehit.


----------



## Claudelec (May 18, 2017)

Heron cendré. EOS 70D EF 100-400 IS II at 158mm f/5.6 ISO 200 1/1250 s croped for size reason.
at 142mm, f/5 for the 2nd and 3rd view.
I were finally too close.... he decided to go....


----------



## Mikehit (May 18, 2017)

Thankyou , Lion Rock and click


----------



## martinslade (May 18, 2017)

Our resident Peregrines are still very entertaining 8)


----------



## martinslade (May 19, 2017)

A few common BIF shots on my travels...


----------



## Mikehit (May 19, 2017)

A very nice set, martinslade - they show a lot of experience and ability.


----------



## martinslade (May 19, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> A very nice set, martinslade - they show a lot of experience and ability.



Thanks Mikehit. I think I squeeze quite a lot out of my humble 70D and never stop learning to improve technique


----------



## hbr (May 19, 2017)

Excellent photos, martinslade. I think you have your technique nailed down.

Brian


----------



## martinslade (May 19, 2017)

hbr said:


> Excellent photos, martinslade. I think you have your technique nailed down.
> 
> Brian



Thanks Brian 8)


----------



## Click (May 19, 2017)

martinslade said:


> A few common BIF shots on my travels...



Very nice series. Well done, martinslade.


----------



## martinslade (May 19, 2017)

Click said:


> martinslade said:
> 
> 
> > A few common BIF shots on my travels...
> ...



Thanks Click


----------



## Mikehit (May 22, 2017)

Bird in flight an a portrait all in one. 
Cool shot!


----------



## martinslade (May 22, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Bird in flight an a portrait all in one.
> Cool shot!



Yes indeed... thanks Mikehit


----------



## Click (May 22, 2017)

martinslade said:


> Does this count as 2 BIF's.! ;D



Very nice shot.


----------



## martinslade (May 22, 2017)

Click said:


> martinslade said:
> 
> 
> > Does this count as 2 BIF's.! ;D
> ...



Thanks Click


----------



## sedwards (May 24, 2017)

These are from Florida last week
Barred Owl


_D_40527 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr

Blackbellied Whistling Duck


_D_40580 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr

Blackbellied Plover


_D_49309 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 24, 2017)

sedwards said:


> These are from Florida last week



I really like this series. Well done, Stuart.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 24, 2017)

Click said:


> sedwards said:
> 
> 
> > These are from Florida last week
> ...



+1 The duck is a great pose.

Jack


----------



## sedwards (May 26, 2017)

Bobolink 
Image is a little sof but it was shot at iso 3200 and cropped to about 50%


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 26, 2017)

sedwards, looks great to me.

Jack


----------



## candyman (May 26, 2017)

Some great photos here.
I ran into a spoonbill. Usually very shy. But this time I could take a few photos. Here is one in flight - 'umbrella' position




The Eurasian spoonbill (Platalea leucorodia) by Thornmill Images, on Flickr


----------



## hbr (May 26, 2017)

Fantastic shot, candyman.


----------



## candyman (May 26, 2017)

hbr said:


> Fantastic shot, candyman.


Thank you  
Finally got some sunny days to bring up the shutterspeed.


----------



## hbr (May 26, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Bobolink
> Image is a little sof but it was shot at iso 3200 and cropped to about 50%



Stuart, considering the distance and the speed of the bird, I would say that it is a great shot. There is still detail in the bird.

Brian


----------



## Click (May 26, 2017)

candyman said:


> Some great photos here.
> I ran into a spoonbill. Usually very shy. But this time I could take a few photos. Here is one in flight - 'umbrella' position



Very nice shot, candyman.


----------



## candyman (May 26, 2017)

Click said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Some great photos here.
> ...


Thank you Click


----------



## ERHP (May 26, 2017)

sedwards said:


> These are from Florida last week



Cool shots! I really like the duck posing on the dead tree. Somehow I always miss them when I visit home.


----------



## serendipidy (May 26, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > sedwards said:
> ...


Agree


----------



## serendipidy (May 26, 2017)

candyman said:


> Some great photos here.
> I ran into a spoonbill. Usually very shy. But this time I could take a few photos. Here is one in flight - 'umbrella' position
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely. Great pose.


----------



## candyman (May 26, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> Lovely. Great pose.




Thank you


----------



## Eldar (May 27, 2017)

I seldom have luck with the great spotted woodpecker. They are fast as hell and their nests are usually hidden behind thick leaves. However, this time I found an opening. I had to build a platform of gravel and wood, to get high enough, but it gave me free sight to the nest opening. Next challenge was to catch one of them in flight. They deliberately (I am quite sure!) flew the other way and when they came my way, it was difficult to set focus correctly. But I got a few.

This one has just finished house cleaning 

1DX-II, 600 f4L IS II
1/4000s, f/8.0, ISO4000


----------



## rpt (May 27, 2017)

Eldar said:


> I seldom have luck with the great spotted woodpecker. They are fast as hell and their nests are usually hidden behind thick leaves. However, this time I found an opening. I had to build a platform of gravel and wood, to get high enough, but it gave me free sight to the nest opening. Next challenge was to catch one of them in flight. They deliberately (I am quite sure!) flew the other way and when they came my way, it was difficult to set focus correctly. But I got a few.
> 
> This one has just finished house cleaning
> 
> ...



Wow! Fabulous shot!


----------



## lion rock (May 27, 2017)

Fab, it is!
-r



rpt said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I seldom have luck with the great spotted woodpecker. They are fast as hell and their nests are usually hidden behind thick leaves. However, this time I found an opening. I had to build a platform of gravel and wood, to get high enough, but it gave me free sight to the nest opening. Next challenge was to catch one of them in flight. They deliberately (I am quite sure!) flew the other way and when they came my way, it was difficult to set focus correctly. But I got a few.
> ...


----------



## Click (May 27, 2017)

Great shot, Eldar.


----------



## Eldar (May 27, 2017)

Thanks guys.

I made another attempt today. The problem is that the only way I can photograph it is when it is flying straight at me and they are extremely fast. Autofocus is useless, so I had to set focus at a certain distance and hope it would be in the frame when it passed that point. However, I had to change all the time, because of all the leaves, the sun was only coming through in a small area. Shooting it in the shadow, with the required shutter speed and acceptable ISO was not an option.

Here is one from today.


----------



## SevenDUser (May 27, 2017)

I like the wing position on that shot. 



Eldar said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I made another attempt today. The problem is that the only way I can photograph it is when it is flying straight at me and they are extremely fast. Autofocus is useless, so I had to set focus at a certain distance and hope it would be in the frame when it passed that point. However, I had to change all the time, because of all the leaves, the sun was only coming through in a small area. Shooting it in the shadow, with the required shutter speed and acceptable ISO was not an option.
> 
> Here is one from today.


----------



## Mikehit (May 27, 2017)

Neat shots, Eldar. I know how tricky and frustrating this is so kudos!


----------



## sedwards (May 29, 2017)

turkey vulture


Turkey vulture by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 29, 2017)

Nice shot. Well done, Stuart.


----------



## Mikehit (May 31, 2017)

I spent a weekend in NE England photographing seabirds at Bempton Cliffs. The weather was too good (how often do you hear that complaint in England) for photography with clear skies and strong sun but it enabled good shutter speed. 

Gannets soon became easy meat so I targeted the gui9llemots, razorbills and puffins - critters that are only about 20cm (8 inches) tall and fly like bullets. 

1Dx2, 400DOii plus 1.4x


----------



## Mikehit (May 31, 2017)

And a razorbill


----------



## Click (May 31, 2017)

Very nice pictures, Mike. 8)


----------



## noncho (May 31, 2017)

Black Kite with the new Sigma 500 F4 OS and Canon 7D mark II:


----------



## Click (May 31, 2017)

Great shot. Well done, noncho. 8)


----------



## Mikehit (May 31, 2017)

A very nice angle, noncho.


----------



## Mikehit (May 31, 2017)

And to complete the trio, a gannet with nesting material


----------



## digigal (Jun 1, 2017)

Here's my contribution: White tail Eagle vs Greater Black back Gull (Norway)

Catherine


----------



## digigal (Jun 1, 2017)

Oh, and I might as well throw in another one too--an Arctic tern twists in mid air to shake off water after a bath. Iceland.
Catherine


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 1, 2017)

digigal said:


> Here's my contribution: White tail Eagle vs Greater Black back Gull (Norway)
> 
> Catherine



WOW! The eagle is in really sharp focus as well - excellent shot.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 1, 2017)

digigal said:


> Here's my contribution: White tail Eagle vs Greater Black back Gull (Norway)
> 
> Catherine





digigal said:


> Oh, and I might as well throw in another one too--an Arctic tern twists in mid air to shake off water after a bath. Iceland.
> Catherine


Hi Catherine!

Two really great pics. Both, capture of the moment as well as technique are really fantastic.
Makes me jealous somehow


----------



## lion rock (Jun 1, 2017)

Too true!
Superb photos!
Well done.
-r




Maximilian said:


> digigal said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my contribution: White tail Eagle vs Greater Black back Gull (Norway)
> ...


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2017)

+1

Great shots. Well done, Catherine.


----------



## bjd (Jun 1, 2017)

Blown Away by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Does this even count as Flight?

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Jun 1, 2017)

Show-Off by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Probably not flight either...........

Cheers Brian


----------



## digigal (Jun 1, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> And to complete the trio, a gannet with nesting material



The nesting material adds a nice detail to the shot. We're heading to Newfoundland next week and hope to do some gannet photography while we are there as well as some more puffin pics). I've never photographed gannets so I'm looking forward to it.
Catherine


----------



## LordofTackle (Jun 1, 2017)

Attacking the duck 
5D3, 200-400 @ 300mm, f/4, iso 100, 1/1000


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 2, 2017)

bjd said:


> Probably not flight either...........
> 
> Cheers Brian


But great for a laugh  
Would have been even better if the eyes were in focus, but even just capturing this skipping moment is so hard.


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2017)

bjd said:


> Probably not flight either...........
> 
> Cheers Brian




LOL ;D


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 2, 2017)

*Quite boring subjects, I suppose...*

But they're still BIFs...





*Black-headed gull*





*Gannet*





*Gannet*





*Gannet*





*Kittiwake*


----------



## hbr (Jun 2, 2017)

Wow! Beautiful shots Keith. I'm impressed.


----------



## bjd (Jun 2, 2017)

hbr said:


> Wow! Beautiful shots Keith. I'm impressed.


Who wouldn't be? I am. 

Cheers Brian


----------



## auditom (Jun 2, 2017)

Herring Gull, 1DXII + 100-400LII + Ext.1.4 III @560 mm


----------



## hbr (Jun 2, 2017)

Lovely gull shot, Tom.


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2017)

*Re: Quite boring subjects, I suppose...*



Keith_Reeder said:


> But they're still BIFs...



Beautiful series. Well done Keith.


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2017)

auditom said:


> Herring Gull, 1DXII + 100-400LII + Ext.1.4 III @560 mm



Very nice shot, Tom.


----------



## auditom (Jun 2, 2017)

Another Gull, same combo @ 280mm


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## ISO64 (Jun 4, 2017)

Red-tailed Hawk
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
EF400mm f/5.6L USM
400mm/ƒ/6.3/1/1000s/ISO 320


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2017)

Nice shot, ISO64.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 4, 2017)

hbr said:


> Wow! Beautiful shots Keith. I'm impressed.



Thanks, guys - I'm not an habitual BIF shooter, but I always try to catch something happening (rather than the bird just flying by), in the hope of making the image stand out a little.


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2017)

Great shot. Well done, Keith.


----------



## clbayley (Jun 5, 2017)

I am extremely amateur at BIF... snapped a Canvasback!


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2017)

Nice. Well done, clbayley.


----------



## Eldar (Jun 5, 2017)

An osprey on final approach to its nest. 

1DX-II, 600 f4L IS II + 1.4xIII extender


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2017)

Great shot, Eldar.


----------



## ISO64 (Jun 5, 2017)

Keith_Reeder said:


> hbr said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Beautiful shots Keith. I'm impressed.
> ...


----------



## OlAf (Jun 7, 2017)

_61A2369 by -OlAf-, on Flickr





_61A2370 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## jprusa (Jun 7, 2017)

Eldar said:


> An osprey on final approach to its nest.
> 
> 1DX-II, 600 f4L IS II + 1.4xIII extender


Very nice Elder


----------



## AlanF (Jun 12, 2017)

Someone posted in one of the threads recently that they couldn't get their 5DSR/100-400mm II to focus rapidly enough to capture swallows in flight. By coincidence, I got just 1 shot in of a barnswallow sweeping in front of me at high velocity 15m away yesterday near Stockholm where I am visiting with my 5DSR and 100-400mm II. The shot isn't perfect as the speed was only 1/2000s at f5.6 and iso 640, but the focus was nailed. The angle is quite nice and it will look OK printed small.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi OlAf. 
A couple of nice shots there, great action in the hoop shot. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi Alan. 
Nice shot, congrats on even getting it in the frame, the fact that you have focus on it is a bonus. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Someone posted in one of the threads recently that they couldn't get their 5DSR/100-400mm II to focus rapidly enough to capture swallows in flight. By coincidence, I got just 1 shot in of a barnswallow sweeping in front of me at high velocity 15m away yesterday near Stockholm where I am visiting with my 5DSR and 100-400mm II. The shot isn't perfect as the speed was only 1/2000s at f5.6 and iso 640, but the focus was nailed. The angle is quite nice and it will look OK printed small.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 13, 2017)

Shot this guy while my wife was finishing a bike ride. Wished this one was against blue sky instead of blah clouds.


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice shot, LonelyBoy.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 15, 2017)

Our hummy visitors came about 6 weeks late. Normally the boys don't come, but I have one visiting.
Shot with 7DII and 100-400II at 400mm, wide open, ISO 3200, about 12 feet away.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 15, 2017)

Riley, very nice! Any idea what the boys are up to? I've taken hundreds of shots of Ruby throats by the slew and never one male! 

Jack


----------



## rpt (Jun 15, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> Shot this guy while my wife was finishing a bike ride. Wished this one was against blue sky instead of blah clouds.


Lovely! Well, just photoshop it


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi LonelyBoy. 
Very nice shot, I wish it was shot with my camera, but hey that didn't happen either! ;D
What bird is it please, not one I recognise, but then I can't recognise many so not saying much. 

Cheers, Graham. 



LonelyBoy said:


> Shot this guy while my wife was finishing a bike ride. Wished this one was against blue sky instead of blah clouds.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi Riley. 
Very nice shots, why is it the birds never cooperate completely by flying where there is a nice clean background?

Cheers, Graham. 



lion rock said:


> Our hummy visitors came about 6 weeks late. Normally the boys don't come, but I have one visiting.
> Shot with 7DII and 100-400II at 400mm, wide open, ISO 3200, about 12 feet away.
> -r


----------



## lion rock (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks Jack.
I don't know where they go or what they eat. For several years, the boys return earlier than the girls by a few days. Then, when the females arrive, the boys sort of got rare. Even if they stay, the girls would chase them away at the feeders. A boy's life.
It's rare to be able to shoot the boys, they flit around quite fast. I was lucky last night.
-r




Jack Douglas said:


> Riley, very nice! Any idea what the boys are up to? I've taken hundreds of shots of Ruby throats by the slew and never one male!
> 
> Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 15, 2017)

I spent a happy (if frustrating!) hour or so trying to capture swallows in flight. Out of the several hundred, barely half a dozen were close enough and sharp enough to warrant showing to anyone else
1DEx2 with 400DOii and 2x tc Mkiii
1/4000, f8, ISO 6400


----------



## lion rock (Jun 15, 2017)

Time well spent, in a way.
Great shot of a VERY difficult situation. Congrats.
-r



Mikehit said:


> I spent a happy (if frustrating!) hour or so trying to capture swallows in flight. Out of the several hundred, barely half a dozen were close enough and sharp enough to warrant showing to anyone else
> 1DEx2 with 400DOii and 2x tc Mkiii
> 1/4000, f8, ISO 6400


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi Mike. 
Very nice shot, a small reward for your effort and patience, as anyone who has tried to photograph Swallows will know, it ain't easy. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mikehit said:


> I spent a happy (if frustrating!) hour or so trying to capture swallows in flight. Out of the several hundred, barely half a dozen were close enough and sharp enough to warrant showing to anyone else
> 1DEx2 with 400DOii and 2x tc Mkiii
> 1/4000, f8, ISO 6400


----------



## lion rock (Jun 15, 2017)

For gender equality: Here are the girls.
5DIII, 100-400II
-r


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 16, 2017)

Oystercatcher - 1Dx2 with 400DOii and 2xtc


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Oystercatcher - 1Dx2 with 400DOii and 2xtc



Nice shot, Mike.


----------



## hbr (Jun 16, 2017)

Beautiful shots Mike.I'm impressed.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 16, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Oystercatcher - 1Dx2 with 400DOii and 2xtc



V nice Mike. Since you're shooting with my gear I'm curious to know camera AF settings and distance (cropping??). I'm even having a challenge with 1.4X.

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 16, 2017)

That bird was probably about 30 feet away and the image is cropped about 30% along the edge 
1/2500 sec, f8 and ISO 2500. 
It was nicely cloudy sometimes but changeable which made it tricky to maintain the whites. IN retrospect i could have underexposed about 0.5-1 stop and been able to recover in post processing to keep the whites in range. 

It was actually on a golf course at a resort hotel (I was away on business) and in between two holes was a ridge - the hotel was about 50metres across one hole, trees about 80metres across the other across the other side so when the birds flew they often obligingly did circuits which gave me time to compose and get multiple passes. 

The 2x tc does make it tricky. I am just about getting the habit of putting the camera to my eye and having the bird in the centre third to minimise focus time but still learning to control the momentum of a rig that is significantly heavier than I am used to.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 16, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> That bird was probably about 30 feet away and the image is cropped about 30% along the edge
> 1/2500 sec, f8 and ISO 2500.
> It was nicely cloudy sometimes but changeable which made it tricky to maintain the whites. IN retrospect i could have underexposed about 0.5-1 stop and been able to recover in post processing to keep the whites in range.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that thorough explanation! Now have you any preference on the 1DX2 AF parameters?

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 16, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > That bird was probably about 30 feet away and the image is cropped about 30% along the edge
> ...



I've only had it 2 weeks and I'm still learning it to be honest. Coming from the 7D2 I like the selectable AF at f8 and even though framing is pretty much identical to the 7D2 with the 400+1.4x, the image quality in lower light is definitely better which is why I got it in the first place.

That shot of the oyster catcher was part of a 2-hour session taken in manual mode - with the short grass I was able to take a shot of the grass every 10 minutes or so and check the histogram was near central. But for now I am using Case 2 with centre point and 4 or 8 expanded points. 

I still wonder if I would have been better off with the 5D4 and 1Dx but I have used the off-centre points at f8 a lot and the 6 fps of the 5DIV just seems so slow.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 16, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...



Thanks again. I'm contemplating the 6D2 upgrade if ... Now that I have about 15K on the 1DX2, I would be very hard pressed to give up the illuminated AF points, metering linked to AF points and especially 14 fps. I see many shots with nice variations in some aspect due to the speed, but more MP would have been nice too. Spring yard-work is cramping my shooting time, not to mention all the other undone jobs.

Jack


----------



## spandau (Jun 23, 2017)

Mallard in flight.


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2017)

spandau said:


> Mallard in flight.



Nice shot.


----------



## spandau (Jun 24, 2017)

Great Blue Heron.


----------



## hbr (Jun 24, 2017)

Great shots, spandau.

Brian


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi Spandau. 
A couple of very nice shots, love the water drops on the duck's face, great catch. 

Cheers, Graham. 



spandau said:


> Mallard in flight.





spandau said:


> Great Blue Heron.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 24, 2017)

Wonderful!
-r



spandau said:


> Great Blue Heron.


----------



## spandau (Jun 24, 2017)

Wood Duck pair in flight.


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2017)

spandau said:


> Wood Duck pair in flight.



I really like this shot. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi Spandau. 
Beautiful shot, lovely colours. 

Cheers, Graham. 



spandau said:


> Wood Duck pair in flight.


----------



## spandau (Jun 24, 2017)

Mallard launching himself from pond surface.


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2017)

Very nice shot, spandau.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi Spandau. 
Wow, great timing, nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



spandau said:


> Mallard launching himself from pond surface.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 27, 2017)

Mute swan from 5dIV, 560mm, f/5.6, iso1600 and 1/4000s. I am usually too conservative with iso, and 1600 is adventurous for me - I must use it more for BIF as speed is crucial.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 27, 2017)

Nice shot!
I like the separation, makes it pop vividly.
-r



AlanF said:


> Mute swan from 5dIV, 560mm, f/5.6, iso1600 and 1/4000s. I am usually too conservative with iso, and 1600 is adventurous for me - I must use it more for BIF as speed is crucial.


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 27, 2017)

Good shot,Alan. 

With the 5DIV I think you will be pleasantly surprised at at 3200 or even 6400.


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2017)

Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi Alan. 
Really nice shot, so graceful in flight, so elegant on the water and so bloody ungainly on land! 
Angela left me for an hour at the town quay Sunday whilst she went shopping and I spent it photographing the ducks and swans. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Mute swan from 5dIV, 560mm, f/5.6, iso1600 and 1/4000s. I am usually too conservative with iso, and 1600 is adventurous for me - I must use it more for BIF as speed is crucial.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks guys! I take quite a few of flying swans, but you were right - the dark background makes all the difference, showing up the subtle white and it appears to be coming from somewhere so it it's the first one I have kept.


----------



## ERHP (Jun 28, 2017)

Mom and junior decided to visit the tree next to me. When junior decided getting closer to mom might help with the food begging, mom took off for another tree. You can see mom's feathers are a bit tattered after raising a pair of fledglings.


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2017)

very nice shot, ERHP!


----------



## lion rock (Jun 28, 2017)

Great one.
-r



ERHP said:


> Mom and junior decided to visit the tree next to me. When junior decided getting closer to mom might help with the food begging, mom took off for another tree. You can see mom's feathers are a bit tattered after raising a pair of fledglings.


----------



## rpt (Jul 1, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Great one.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely shot! What did you shoot it with? What were the settings?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi Ed. 
Excellent timing, very nice shot. It looks like juniors Learner plate has fallen off, definitely a novice flyer! 

Cheers, Graham. 



ERHP said:


> Mom and junior decided to visit the tree next to me. When junior decided getting closer to mom might help with the food begging, mom took off for another tree. You can see mom's feathers are a bit tattered after raising a pair of fledglings.


----------



## hbr (Jul 1, 2017)

Fantastic shot, ERHP. 

Brian


----------



## ERHP (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone! Thought I had put the EXIF under the image but apparently not. This was roughly 90% of the original image as the female had been facing left but turned and when she took off from the branch, it bounced up causing junior some difficulty on the landing. I happened to get lucky she stayed mostly on plane during the take off. 
1DX MK II 600 V2 w/1.4X III 1/3200 : f/6.3 : ISO 1000


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 4, 2017)

Happy Independence Day!

Here are some adult and immature Bald Eagle shots from earlier this year. I couldn't get a clear shot of the adult as he approached, as there was a bridge between us. Had to wait until he cleared it and then he flew right overhead.

All shots with the 5D III, 400mm DO II and 1.4x TC III.





on Flickr





on Flickr





on Flickr





on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jul 4, 2017)

Really beautiful.
Happy 4th., to you, too!
-r



DJL329 said:


> Happy Independence Day!
> 
> Here are some adult and immature Bald Eagle shots from earlier this year. I couldn't get a clear shot of the adult as he approached, as there was a bridge between us. Had to wait until he cleared it and then he flew right overhead.
> 
> ...


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2017)

DJL329 said:


> Happy Independence Day!
> 
> Here are some adult and immature Bald Eagle shots from earlier this year. I couldn't get a clear shot of the adult as he approached, as there was a bridge between us. Had to wait until he cleared it and then he flew right overhead.
> 
> All shots with the 5D III, 400mm DO II and 1.4x TC III.



Beautiful series. Great shots. 

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 6, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Really beautiful.
> Happy 4th., to you, too!
> -r





Click said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Independence Day!
> ...



Thank you, both!


----------



## Bernd FMC (Jul 6, 2017)

Taken while wait for the Start of 2 Modelairplanes which i have to take Photo´s of - This Red Kite took a Look at me 8) .


----------



## digigal (Jul 6, 2017)

Taken last week at Nickerson Beach in NY with my 7DM2 and 100-400 II. I couldn't decide whether I liked the color or the BW version better and decided to stick with the BW.

Catherine


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2017)

Bernd FMC said:


> Taken while wait for the Start of 2 Modelairplanes which i have to take Photo´s of - This Red Kite took a Look at me 8) .



Beautiful. Well done, Bernd.


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2017)

digigal said:


> Taken last week at Nickerson Beach in NY with my 7DM2 and 100-400 II. I couldn't decide whether I liked the color or the BW version better and decided to stick with the BW.
> 
> Catherine



Lovely reflection. Nicely done.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 6, 2017)

Nice red kite, Is it powered by brushless motor, nitro motor or jet engines 8) : ;D ;D??
Great photo.
-r



Bernd FMC said:


> Taken while wait for the Start of 2 Modelairplanes which i have to take Photo´s of - This Red Kite took a Look at me 8) .


----------



## lion rock (Jul 6, 2017)

Very nice!
-r



digigal said:


> Taken last week at Nickerson Beach in NY with my 7DM2 and 100-400 II. I couldn't decide whether I liked the color or the BW version better and decided to stick with the BW.
> 
> Catherine


----------



## rpt (Jul 6, 2017)

Click said:


> digigal said:
> 
> 
> > Taken last week at Nickerson Beach in NY with my 7DM2 and 100-400 II. I couldn't decide whether I liked the color or the BW version better and decided to stick with the BW.
> ...


Fabulous!


----------



## Cog (Jul 6, 2017)

Terns:


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2017)

Beautiful pictures, Cog.


----------



## clbayley (Jul 15, 2017)

Found some quality time with a Northern Harrier...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 15, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Found some quality time with a Northern Harrier...



V nice, where did you see him?

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 15, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Found some quality time with a Northern Harrier...



Very nice shot.


----------



## clbayley (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks, Click.

Thanks, Jack. You gave me the idea to try Miquelon. He was around the duck pond beside the day use parking area.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 15, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Thanks, Click.
> 
> Thanks, Jack. You gave me the idea to try Miquelon. He was around the duck pond beside the day use parking area.



Great. I'm thinking of returning to there also. With mosquito spray!

Jack


----------



## Cog (Jul 20, 2017)

More tern


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2017)

Cog said:


> More tern



Beautiful light. Nice shot, Cog.


----------



## bret (Jul 21, 2017)

Osprey Catch.
Took this one last night out the car window.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 21, 2017)

Mighty good shot! Excellent catch.
Though, looks like you're next on his entree ;D ;D .

-r



bret said:


> Osprey Catch.
> Took this one last night out the car window.


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2017)

bret said:


> Osprey Catch.
> Took this one last night out the car window.



Very nice shot!


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Though, looks like you're next on his entree ;D ;D .




;D ;D ;D


----------



## azhelishot (Jul 21, 2017)

bret said:


> Osprey Catch.
> Took this one last night out the car window.
> 
> AWESOME!


----------



## rpt (Jul 21, 2017)

bret said:


> Osprey Catch.
> Took this one last night out the car window.


Fantastic shot!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 21, 2017)

rpt said:


> bret said:
> 
> 
> > Osprey Catch.
> ...



+1

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Jul 22, 2017)

bret said:


> Osprey Catch.
> Took this one last night out the car window.


Nice!!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 23, 2017)

One of my dreams has been to photo puffins in flight with their beaks full of sand eels. These birds zip across the field of view like footballs. On Friday, we drove 300 miles to the Farne Islands to attempt this. Armed with my 5DIV + 400mm f/4 DO II, bare lens, speeds of about 1/5000s or so, IS off, the kit worked a treat. I got shot after shot while the guys with their 400mm f/2.8 and 1DXs on tripods didn't capture a thing. My wife used the 5DSR + 400mm II for static shots, and got some superb ones, plus the odd BIF.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 23, 2017)

We also got some arctic terns with sand eels. My wife's one was pretty good, against a leafy background.


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2017)

Beautiful series. Well done, Alan.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 24, 2017)

AlanF,
Congrats!
That is a great place to shoot such interesting birds.
I used 7D2+70-200L2 handheld with fairly satisfactory results; though when I was there, the birds just started the homebound journey and were not in great numbers yet. They were mostly not nesting yet, either. What really helped was the wind from the ocean keeping the birds flying in place, giving me a easy shot, a bird flying but really more or less stationary.
You did a superb photography job, as did you wife!
-r




AlanF said:


> One of my dreams has been to photo puffins in flight with their beaks full of sand eels. These birds zip across the field of view like footballs. On Friday, we drove 300 miles to the Farne Islands to attempt this. Armed with my 5DIV + 400mm f/4 DO II, bare lens, speeds of about 1/5000s or so, IS off, the kit worked a treat. I got shot after shot while the guys with their 400mm f/2.8 and 1DXs on tripods didn't capture a thing. My wife used the 5DSR + 400mm II for static shots, and got some superb ones, plus the odd BIF.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 24, 2017)

lion rock said:


> AlanF,
> Congrats!
> That is a great place to shoot such interesting birds.
> I used 7D2+70-200L2 handheld with fairly satisfactory results; though when I was there, the birds just started the homebound journey and were not in great numbers yet. They were mostly not nesting yet, either. What really helped was the wind from the ocean keeping the birds flying in place, giving me a easy shot, a bird flying but really more or less stationary.
> ...



Absolutely beautiful. I also can attest to the functionality of the 400; although it's still pretty heavy I have no desire to put it on a tripod for BIF. It really snaps into focus.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jul 24, 2017)

bret said:


> Osprey Catch.
> Took this one last night out the car window.



Wow, that is phenomenal detail. How close did it fly?


----------



## AlanF (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks click, lion rock and Jack. I have been wanting to get those shots for so long.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 24, 2017)

AlanF said:


> One of my dreams has been to photo puffins in flight with their beaks full of sand eels. These birds zip across the field of view like footballs. On Friday, we drove 300 miles to the Farne Islands to attempt this. Armed with my 5DIV + 400mm f/4 DO II, bare lens, speeds of about 1/5000s or so, IS off, the kit worked a treat. I got shot after shot while the guys with their 400mm f/2.8 and 1DXs on tripods didn't capture a thing. My wife used the 5DSR + 400mm II for static shots, and got some superb ones, plus the odd BIF.



23rd? You lucky SOB. 
We drove up there from Manchester on Sunday and were booked for today (24th) but it was cancelled due to the conditions. The weather that was supposed to happen yesterday stalled for 24h! 
Apparently they are already lining up on the cliffs like swallows on the telephone wires and one night in the next few days they will all just up and go. So next year, for sure...

But you do have some fantastic shots. It just shows the gear ain't everything!!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 24, 2017)

Mike
We had actually booked to go to Skomer on Thursday for birding on Friday but because of the forecasted rain we drove north to Seehouses instead of east. We were very lucky that the weather was fine on Friday and conditions were just good enough to land on Farne, but we were restricted to 1 hour there. Saturday was spent driving back in the rain and Sunday processing the 1100 images.


----------



## 4D (Jul 29, 2017)

bret said:


> Osprey Catch.
> Took this one last night out the car window.



Caught in the act! Great shot


----------



## 4D (Jul 29, 2017)

AlanF said:


> One of my dreams has been to photo puffins in flight with their beaks full of sand eels. These birds zip across the field of view like footballs. On Friday, we drove 300 miles to the Farne Islands to attempt this. Armed with my 5DIV + 400mm f/4 DO II, bare lens, speeds of about 1/5000s or so, IS off, the kit worked a treat. I got shot after shot while the guys with their 400mm f/2.8 and 1DXs on tripods didn't capture a thing. My wife used the 5DSR + 400mm II for static shots, and got some superb ones, plus the odd BIF.



Great shots AlanF. Ignore my question in the Bird Portraits thread.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 29, 2017)

Hummies!
-r


----------



## dcm (Jul 30, 2017)

Osprey. Cropped 50%. 

Trying out the M5/100-400L II combo for BIF. Didn't have enough reach without the 1.4x. Actually maintained focus pretty well with Smooth-Zone AF in Servo. Next time I'll try Tracking. Need a bit more practice - the balance is different versus the 1DX2. Not bad - just different.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jul 30, 2017)

Great shots AlanF in both this thread and the portrait thread. I wish to one day get an image of a puffin.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 30, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Hummies!
> -r



V nice. Such big flowers for a little bird!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 30, 2017)

dcm said:


> Osprey. Cropped 50%.
> 
> Trying out the M5/100-400L II combo for BIF. Didn't have enough reach without the 1.4x. Actually maintained focus pretty well with Smooth-Zone AF in Servo. Next time I'll try Tracking. Need a bit more practice - the balance is different versus the 1DX2. Not bad - just different.



That's very decent!

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks Jack.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Hummies!
> ...


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Hummies!
> -r



Lovely. Nicely done, lion rock.


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2017)

dcm said:


> Osprey. Cropped 50%.
> 
> Trying out the M5/100-400L II combo for BIF. Didn't have enough reach without the 1.4x. Actually maintained focus pretty well with Smooth-Zone AF in Servo. Next time I'll try Tracking. Need a bit more practice - the balance is different versus the 1DX2. Not bad - just different.



That's a very nice shot. Well done, dcm. 8)


----------



## lion rock (Jul 30, 2017)

Thank you Click.
Both fun watching them and shooting them.
-r



Click said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Hummies!
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 31, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Thank you Click.
> Both fun watching them and shooting them.
> -r
> 
> ...



I thought I saw one yesterday but it was an humongous dragonfly. 

Jack


----------



## Cog (Aug 8, 2017)

Barn swallows


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 8, 2017)

Those are some impressive shots, Cog. What lens are you using?


----------



## Cog (Aug 8, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Those are some impressive shots, Cog. What lens are you using?


Thank you, Mikehit. This is Canon 100-400 II + 1.4x III extender.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 8, 2017)

Cog,
Fantastic shots!!!
Must not be easy for shots like these!
Well done! 
Super Cog.
-r



Cog said:


> Barn swallows


----------



## Cog (Aug 8, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Cog,
> Fantastic shots!!!
> Must not be easy for shots like these!
> Well done!
> ...


Thank you, lion rock. I'm glad you like them. The biggest problem was to keep balance for 30 min while shooting.  The place was not steady.


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2017)

Cog said:


> Barn swallows



Beautiful pictures. Well done, Cog.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 8, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Those are some impressive shots, Cog. What lens are you using?



Extremely nice!

Jack


----------



## Cog (Aug 8, 2017)

*Click, Jack Douglas*
Thank you, guys.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 8, 2017)

Great shots cog, it's not easy to frame them.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 8, 2017)

Canon 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 2xTC, 1/3200s and iso 2000.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 8, 2017)

No words to describe!
-r



AlanF said:


> Canon 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 2xTC, 1/3200s and iso 2000.


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2017)

Excellent shots. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 8, 2017)

And that shows what the system is capable of. Nice series, Alan! 

Did you think of splicing them together in a single time-sequence frame?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 8, 2017)

Click said:


> Excellent shots. Well done, Alan.



+1 

Jack


----------



## applecider (Aug 8, 2017)

Spending time on Cape Cod Mass USA,
caught this red wing flying into the wind, and thus fairly steady.


----------



## applecider (Aug 8, 2017)

Kudos to all but a question for Cog...

Did you prefocus on the swallow flight path or use any illumination?

Please give any tips to your technique. I have tried swallows with the exact same lenses as you and a better beamer, usually around sunset. Rarely do I get a keeper keeper. The damned things just move so fast.

Also what auto focus settings are you using, and what area selection method.


----------



## varoonprasad (Aug 8, 2017)

Seagulls - NYC


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2017)

varoonprasad said:


> Seagulls - NYC



Nice shot, varoonprasad.

Welcome to CR


----------



## varoonprasad (Aug 8, 2017)

Thank you Click.
Surprised how you found I am new to CR


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2017)

varoonprasad said:


> Thank you Click.
> Surprised how you found I am new to CR



That's very easy to answer: Number of post: 1. 

Keep posting my friend.


----------



## Cog (Aug 9, 2017)

applecider said:


> Kudos to all but a question for Cog...
> 
> Did you prefocus on the swallow flight path or use any illumination?
> 
> ...


Hi applecider, 
Swallows are too fast for me too. Never had luck trying to catch them in flight. But this time I tried to predict their trajectory and catch them when they slowed down near some places. For a few seconds they often hover in the air. It is enough to take several shots. I used preset 1 and a group of 9 points. Good luck!
Best,
Vladimir


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 9, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Canon 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 2xTC, 1/3200s and iso 2000.



Alan, are these cropped and if so how much? Are you satisfied that the focus is right on? The shutter seems fast enough to eliminate any blur and ISO 2000 is not that high to seriously detract from the sharpness. I'm curious since I'm also trying to acquire BIF using the same lens combo.

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 9, 2017)

Little owl
1Dx2 with 400DOii+1.4xtc cropped about 25%


----------



## AlanF (Aug 9, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 2xTC, 1/3200s and iso 2000.
> ...



They are cropped like mad - 100% crops of the original where the bird occupies only 440x530px of the 20mpx. Here is the full frame downsized by 60% to get into the forum allowed size. This is the softest one but it's pretty sharp in context.


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Little owl
> 1Dx2 with 400DOii+1.4xtc cropped about 25%



Great shot, Mike. I really like this picture.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 9, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Little owl
> 1Dx2 with 400DOii+1.4xtc cropped about 25%



Nice shot Mike. By 25% do you mean reduced 4xlinearly reduced?


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks Click, Thanks Alan

Alan - it is cropped from 5,200 to about 4,000 on the long side.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 9, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



Thanks Alan, that puts it into perspective and helps me to keep a context to what I'm trying to achieve.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Aug 9, 2017)

Jack
The 400mm DO II really comes into its own with extenders. The bare 400mm prime is just a little better than the 100-400mm II in terms of IQ but has phenomenal IS and AF. Put a 1.4xTC III on it and it is superb on a 5DSR or 7DII an significantly better than the zoom with a TC (though the zoom is pretty good), and is superb with a 2xTC on the 5DIV and 1D series.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 10, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Jack
> The 400mm DO II really comes into its own with extenders. The bare 400mm prime is just a little better than the 100-400mm II in terms of IQ but has phenomenal IS and AF. Put a 1.4xTC III on it and it is superb on a 5DSR or 7DII an significantly better than the zoom with a TC (though the zoom is pretty good), and is superb with a 2xTC on the 5DIV and 1D series.



Thanks Alan. I'm not as focused as you on sharpness etc., I don't have the background/ability but I've really tuned into the AF capability. For a small bird to be of usefulness in a photo it needs to be fairly large, preferably at least the center screen circle (10% ??) and in that case, tracking movements becomes really challenging and it is also evident that 800 doesn't match the 400 AF speed etc. but what can one expect. I still say it's wonderful.

Minutes ago I shot my first 20 minutes of 4K60 goof-off video at 800mm. No birds initially but some chickadees showed up. It's the first time I've experienced DPAF on the screen tracking an object - so cool. Sadly I have no expertise editing!  

Jack


----------



## Cog (Aug 12, 2017)

Black kite:


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2017)

Very nice shots, Cog. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 12, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, Cog. I especially like the second one.



+1 Super in higher resolution

Now here is one from me. I know, it's pretty bad but I'm posting it to show I'm trying! I hope to luck out before these guys abandon my pond in a week or three. I have a good number of almosts - they perch near the pond and then off they go in any direction based on where the but is and it's impossible to know from head orientation or whatever!  I can't possibly swing the camera fast enough to track them.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Aug 13, 2017)

Nice one Jack.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice shots, Cog. I especially like the second one.
> ...


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2017)

Nice shot, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks guys but I'm not satisfied and spent another two hours to get one slightly better shot. I hope one day to have a truly nice one if they stick around. For now lunch time is 2 - 4 PM and I'm stuck with the half decent but not great lighting of that time, depending on where I sit. ISO 3200+ is never going to be the best but hey, I'm seeing a lot of fun action including another bath.

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 14, 2017)

That's a good'un Jack. 
What shutter speed were your running at? I would normally have 1/2,000 as a minimum


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 14, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> That's a good'un Jack.
> What shutter speed were your running at? I would normally have 1/2,000 as a minimum



1650 and that's pushing my ISO's up with 400 X2. I need to experiment with higher shutter regardless. Sometimes I luck out with better sunlight. These guys are extremely challenging for me but I'm scheming and learning a little more of their behaviour which isn't predictable for the most part.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Aug 14, 2017)

Brilliant shot!
Amazing.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys but I'm not satisfied and spent another two hours to get one slightly better shot. I hope one day to have a truly nice one if they stick around. For now lunch time is 2 - 4 PM and I'm stuck with the half decent but not great lighting of that time, depending on where I sit. ISO 3200+ is never going to be the best but hey, I'm seeing a lot of fun action including another bath.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi Jack - 1/1600 is pushing it and it does come down to whether you want less IQ because of ISO or blur because of shutter speed. With the 1Dx2 I am coming down to getting the shutter speed at all costs. Provided you don't need to crop too much I think 6400 or 8000 is pretty acceptable for my eyes. This shot of a grebe was at 25,600 cropped to 70% of the original - the plain background helps a lot with apparent sharpness but I think it shows what ridiculous ISOs you can go to nowadays.

The other challenge with these critters is whether the AF can keep up with them, and I would be tempted to try zone AF hoping it does not pick up the background instead. Mind you, you can have large zone AF with the option to select the first AF point - have you experimented with that yet? I am just starting to with mixed results so far.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 14, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Hi Jack - 1/1600 is pushing it and it does come down to whether you want less IQ because of ISO or blur because of shutter speed. With the 1Dx2 I am coming down to getting the shutter speed at all costs. Provided you don't need to crop too much I think 6400 or 8000 is pretty acceptable for my eyes. This shot of a grebe was at 25,600 cropped to 70% of the original - the plain background helps a lot with apparent sharpness but I think it shows what ridiculous ISOs you can go to nowadays.
> 
> The other challenge with these critters is whether the AF can keep up with them, and I would be tempted to try zone AF hoping it does not pick up the background instead. Mind you, you can have large zone AF with the option to select the first AF point - have you experimented with that yet? I am just starting to with mixed results so far.



Thanks Mike. Yes I'm kind of fighting all the various trade offs just like you. 

The AF can't keep up with these guys with large zone but it does offer one advantage. If you lock onto the subject you can then move the frame off to the side with hopes that the action will occur in the direction you've left the space since panning at the speed they are going is for me, mere mortal, impossible. Today my idea is to set up the tripod and try some 4K video and frame grabs.

There also is no hope of me getting this action as close as required to allow ISOs like 12500. At 800 mm, I'm cropping to increase the size of the subject. This shot was more forgiving by luck, auto ISO was lower. The lighting is so variable that I'm auto ISO 

Yes, Riley whatever I may be able to post is nothing but luck - well, coupled with perspiration and aching left arm muscles - close to tendonitis.  This is totally outside of my ability! O course I won't tell my friends around here that. 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Aug 14, 2017)

Just between you and I, Jack, there is a lot of things that is pure luck. It's our secret.
Blood, sweat and tears are only for the failures!!!
Just keep at it.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Mike. Yes I'm kind of fighting all the various trade offs just like you.
> 
> The AF can't keep up with these guys with large zone but it does offer one advantage. If you lock onto the subject you can then move the frame off to the side with hopes that the action will occur in the direction you've left the space since panning at the speed they are going is for me, mere mortal, impossible. Today my idea is to set up the tripod and try some 4K video and frame grabs.
> 
> ...


----------



## martinslade (Aug 15, 2017)

Juvenile Swallow at Uphill Boat Yard - Weston-super-Mare, UK.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 16, 2017)

martinslade said:


> Juvenile Swallow at Uphill Boat Yard - Weston-super-Mare, UK.



Cool pose!!

Jack


----------



## martinslade (Aug 16, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> martinslade said:
> 
> 
> > Juvenile Swallow at Uphill Boat Yard - Weston-super-Mare, UK.
> ...



Thanks Jack 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 16, 2017)

Better light today but still ISO 2000.

Jack


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Aug 16, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Better light today but still ISO 2000.
> 
> Jack


Like the flight pose and the green background Jack
I hope they stick around for a little while longer for you


----------



## martinslade (Aug 16, 2017)

Grant Atkinson said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Better light today but still ISO 2000.
> ...



nice... love your series of images


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Aug 16, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Hi Jack - 1/1600 is pushing it and it does come down to whether you want less IQ because of ISO or blur because of shutter speed. With the 1Dx2 I am coming down to getting the shutter speed at all costs. Provided you don't need to crop too much I think 6400 or 8000 is pretty acceptable for my eyes. This shot of a grebe was at 25,600 cropped to 70% of the original - the plain background helps a lot with apparent sharpness but I think it shows what ridiculous ISOs you can go to nowadays.
> 
> The other challenge with these critters is whether the AF can keep up with them, and I would be tempted to try zone AF hoping it does not pick up the background instead. Mind you, you can have large zone AF with the option to select the first AF point - have you experimented with that yet? I am just starting to with mixed results so far.


That looks to be a stunning grebe shot Mike thanks for sharing a high iso capture.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 16, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Better light today but still ISO 2000.
> 
> Jack



Getting better, Jack. ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks guys. You probably already know how determined I become. I sneak out when my wife isn't watching. So, yes birdies please stay around a little longer cause I'm getting the hang of it! 

This one is ISO 6400 and cropped but I've done some NR on it. Today was fairly cloudy with breaks; kinda frustrating.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Nice shot, lovely framing and colours, it looks like you are picking up this BIF lark really quickly, an impressive improvement in such a short time. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Better light today but still ISO 2000.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Nice, really showing off now eh, BIF and portrait together! : ;D ;D Well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys. You probably already know how determined I become. I sneak out when my wife isn't watching. So, yes birdies please stay around a little longer cause I'm getting the hang of it!
> 
> This one is ISO 6400 and cropped but I've done some NR on it. Today was fairly cloudy with breaks; kinda frustrating.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Martin. 
Really really like this shot, it tells such a story, beautiful. 

Cheers, Graham. 



martinslade said:


> Juvenile Swallow at Uphill Boat Yard - Weston-super-Mare, UK.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Mike, Alan, Cog. 
Very nice shots from all you guys too. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Cog (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 16, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys. You probably already know how determined I become. I sneak out when my wife isn't watching. So, yes birdies please stay around a little longer cause I'm getting the hang of it!
> 
> This one is ISO 6400 and cropped but I've done some NR on it. Today was fairly cloudy with breaks; kinda frustrating.
> 
> Jack


Hi Jack, you certainly are getting the hang of it .
I'm still trying to capture birds in flight - but not with the same level of success (sharpness, composition etc.)
Well done!


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 16, 2017)

Cog said:


> ...



Hi Cog,
Nice shots, I like the look in the second one; was he evaluating if he could grab and eat you 

I'm trying to get to your level of BiF photo's - still need to practice a lot however :-\


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 16, 2017)

An attempt at BiF - a kestrel just before it was swooping down


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 16, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> An attempt at BiF - a kestrel just before it was swooping down



Neat shot of a classic pose.
You just need to compensate exposure by adding about 1 stop (maybe 1.5) to allow for the bright sky.


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2017)

Excellent shots, Cog. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Cog. 
Beautiful shots of a beautiful bird very nicely done sir.

Cheers, Graham. 



Cog said:


>


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Better light today but still ISO 2000.
> 
> Jack





Jack Douglas said:


> This one is ISO 6400 and cropped but I've done some NR on it. Today was fairly cloudy with breaks; kinda frustrating.
> 
> Jack



Very nice shots, Jack. Well done


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Nat. 
Looks like your doing pretty well so far, nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> An attempt at BiF - a kestrel just before it was swooping down


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > An attempt at BiF - a kestrel just before it was swooping down
> ...



+1 Well done, Nat.


----------



## Cog (Aug 16, 2017)

One more shot from a series of shots of barn swallows in flight. He's about to land:


----------



## lion rock (Aug 16, 2017)

Well done Cog!
-r



Cog said:


> One more shot from a series of shots of barn swallows in flight. He's about to land:


----------



## Cog (Aug 16, 2017)

*Nat_WA, Click, Valvebounce, lion rock*
Thank you, guys.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 16, 2017)

Cog said:


> One more shot from a series of shots of barn swallows in flight. He's about to land:



Now you're just showing off !!


----------



## Cog (Aug 16, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > One more shot from a series of shots of barn swallows in flight. He's about to land:
> ...


Nope, just sharing pics that I like.  I'm on vacation now and have limited options to sort out and process my raw files. I cannot do them all at once so have to do it bit by bit. Sorry.


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2017)

Cog said:


> One more shot from a series of shots of barn swallows in flight. He's about to land:



Beautiful. Well done, Cog. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks for the encouraging comments and for the record I am not really doing BIF, locking focus and panning. I gave up on that because ... IMHO it's impossible.  I will however experiment with the most aggressive AF point setups and see if that helps. 

My feeling is that these little birds are very fast (too fast for AF lock on), the background is too busy, and a hunting songbird has acceleration and acrobatic capabilities that are astounding, eliminating panning possibilities. They occasionally hover but the problem is the prey itself is very fast and unpredictable so you get virtually no forewarning.

So if anyone is experimenting themselves and can benefit, my best shots are now coming with the camera on tripod. I observe where the birds are tending to prey from and lock focus on that object (an old beaver pond has stumps). I'm using full auto large zone typically with the starting focus point off to the extreme side/corner so that I can have most of the frame covering where it is anticipated that the bird will enter or exit. That's always a best guess. The timing is luck but 14 fps really shines!  However, I've done this with 4.5 fps too. 

There, my conscience is clear - I am not a good BIF photographer, just a stubborn/determined old guy with slow reflexes. ;D

Sun is hard to come by so I haven't experimented further with frame grabs.

Might I add; this is certainly a lot more fun than the jobs I'm supposed to be completing.

ISO 3200 about 1/4 of frame.

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 16, 2017)

I think you've got it Jack. That second one is particularly sharp.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 16, 2017)

Jack,
Very nice shots.
Flying objects are difficult to focus to start with, flying objects with fast and unpredictable maneuvering raise the difficulty level much higher.
What you've done is AMAZING, really.

Forget DR, sensor pixel count/density, ISO etc., the next camera generations should have FAST focus and low light and small aperture focus capabilities.

Admire your patience and persistence.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks for the encouraging comments and for the record I am not really doing BIF, locking focus and panning. I gave up on that because ... IMHO it's impossible.  I will however experiment with the most aggressive AF point setups and see if that helps.
> 
> My feeling is that these little birds are very fast (too fast for AF lock on), the background is too busy, and a hunting songbird has acceleration and acrobatic capabilities that are astounding, eliminating panning possibilities. They occasionally hover but the problem is the prey itself is very fast and unpredictable so you get virtually no forewarning.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 16, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> I think you've got it Jack. That second one is particularly sharp.



I bumped up to 1/2000 as you suggested and I think that helped so I might try one higher too. It's the constant problem of fighting high ISO, and then the focus is not bang on as well ... Satisfied - no, happy - yes!  Is that an oxymoron? 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 16, 2017)

Hey Riley, you're too generous with the praise.

Funny how we nature lovers really don't benefit by high DR at ISO 100 and yet our comments are never taken seriously when the DRoners are going on and on. That's why I think the 6D2 is going to be a very fine camera if/when I get it. I seldom am able to get down to ISO 800 even.

And just think, I had the 1D4 shooting eagles and from ISO 600 to 800 I could notice the noise degradation and my 6D was far better ... but not for AF and fps of course! That's why I'm hoping to get back to Haida Gwaii soon.

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 16, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > I think you've got it Jack. That second one is particularly sharp.
> ...



It definitely helps to photo them as they are decelerating onto the perch and the heavily blurred distant (in comparative terms) background means you are less reliant on sharpness of the bird to make it look good. I reckon you can go to ISO 6,000 even with 50% crop on the linear edge and some careful sharpening


----------



## lion rock (Aug 16, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hey Riley, you're too generous with the praise.


No, praises come from the heart.



Jack Douglas said:


> ...
> 
> That's why I'm hoping to get back to Haida Gwaii soon.
> 
> Jack


Hope you would have a great visit.

I'm going to HK this Nov. Secondary trip of 3 weeks to south east Australia, along the coast from Sydney to Adelaide in a car. 1300+ miles
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks Mike. 

It's boys with their toys - fun, fun, fun! At least I'm not on some quad terrorizing the wildlife or skydiving or ...

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 16, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Riley, you're too generous with the praise.
> ...



Then we expect some great photos soon! WOW

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Aug 16, 2017)

Only if I could survive the flights AND the DRIVE 8) : .



Jack Douglas said:


> Then we expect some great photos soon! WOW
> Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 16, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Mike.
> 
> It's boys with their toys - fun, fun, fun! At least I'm not on some quad terrorizing the wildlife or skydiving or ...
> 
> Jack



Whaddya mean? Skydive and get a shot of eagles in full flight...


----------



## lion rock (Aug 16, 2017)

Sounds like a great idea.
I wonder if the tether dive instructor frowns on a 1DX and a 400 with a 1.4x  !
-r



Mikehit said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Mike.
> ...


----------



## ethanz (Aug 16, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Sounds like a great idea.
> I wonder if the tether dive instructor frowns on a 1DX and a 400 with a 1.4x  !
> -r
> 
> ...



I went paragliding in Switzerland and they did not allow me to take my camera up there, too much of a liability in case it drops


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 17, 2017)

Early morning light, this spring
(7DmkII, 100-400 II @400mm)


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi Cog. 
Yet another great shot of this difficult subject, well done. I feel you have left out one of your nicest shots, the Bee Eater! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Cog said:


> One more shot from a series of shots of barn swallows in flight. He's about to land:


----------



## Cog (Aug 17, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Cog.
> Yet another great shot of this difficult subject, well done. I feel you have left out one of your nicest shots, the Bee Eater!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thank you, Graham! Do you mean this shot?




I didn't want to post it because I wasn't very happy about it. It's heavily cropped and does not show the beauty of bee-eater's colors. It's pretty sharp, though, and I don't see many BIF shots of bee-eaters. Most of the time it's a cute close-up of a bird with a dragonfly or a bee in its beak. It's still my dream to take a picture like that.

This is the first time, actually, that I've spotted a bee-eater near my place. I used to think they live more to the south of my area. Not sure if I will be able to see them next summer.

Best,
Vladimir


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi Vladimir. 
Yes that is the one I meant, I saw it on Flickr and was struck by the bright colour of the head and wings vs the very nearly sky colour of the body vs the vivid blue sky. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Cog said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Cog.
> ...


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2017)

That's a very nice shot, Cog. Don't be afraid to post it. I like it very much.


----------



## PCM-madison (Aug 18, 2017)

Lunch delivery for a growing osprey family.


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2017)

PCM-madison said:


> Lunch delivery for a growing osprey family.



Nice shot.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 18, 2017)

Click said:


> PCM-madison said:
> 
> 
> > Lunch delivery for a growing osprey family.
> ...



+1 I'd do quite nicely with that lunch too.

Jack


----------



## ethanz (Aug 18, 2017)

They are probably a little radiated from the cell tower, or else they really like having 5 bars of LTE.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 28, 2017)

Vulture in flight, maybe a Californian Condor (from a non-expert - please correct me if I'm wrong  )


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 28, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> Vulture in flight, maybe a Californian Condor (from a non-expert - please correct me if I'm wrong  )



I believe it is a turkey vulture.
On the underwing, condors have white on the lading edge


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> I believe it is a turkey vulture.



+1


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 28, 2017)

Every now and again I get a bit jaded, wondering what I can do to reignite the spark of true enthusiasm. Then I get to see a new sight that just fires me up, and I know when it is has happened because any deficiencies in the quality of the image are left in the dust by the reminder of what I had seen earlier.

And so it was with this barn owl. The first one I have seen in the wild and I had my camera with me ;D. Watching it wheeling and diving over the wetland, the anticipation of when it will rise up again and trying to get the little beggar in focus. For all the cussing about how it would not come any closer to the blind, for all the muttering about how the AF would not lock on in low-contrast of dusk, I get home and realise 'This is why I do it!!!!'


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi Mike. 
Such a true sentiment, but spare a thought for all those with lesser cameras, if you are having trouble with the flagship model what are we to do? ;D
Nice shot and from the sound of it a much nicer experience. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mikehit said:


> Every now and again I get a bit jaded, wondering what I can do to reignite the spark of true enthusiasm. Then I get to see a new sight that just fires me up, and I know when it is has happened because any deficiencies in the quality of the image are left in the dust by the reminder of what I had seen earlier.
> 
> And so it was with this barn owl. The first one I have seen in the wild and I had my camera with me ;D. Watching it wheeling and diving over the wetland, the anticipation of when it will rise up again and trying to get the little beggar in focus. For all the cussing about how it would not come any closer to the blind, for all the muttering about how the AF would not lock on in low-contrast of dusk, I get home and realise 'This is why I do it!!!!'


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 29, 2017)

Right on Mike. 

Graham, we're all in the same boat with AF. I now understand that the fastest birds (probably song birds, but most likely bigger too) are simply too fast for any camera's AF unless you can lock and pan or the camera happens to be focused where it needs to be. IMHO the only solution is to acquire the skill and that's probably not possible for an aging person like me. But who cares, it's all about the fun of trying. 

A 6D2 thread post today just blew me away because I was raised immersed in nature by two parents that relished all it had to offer. I'm so thankful.  Obviously, not everyone shares our enthusiasm and I have to appreciate that. To each his own.

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 29, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > Vulture in flight, maybe a Californian Condor (from a non-expert - please correct me if I'm wrong  )
> ...



Hi Mike, thanks for correcting - indeed I completely missed the inverted colour scheme of the wings. Probably too biased by where I shot it - much closer to California then Turkey ;D


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 29, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Every now and again I get a bit jaded, wondering what I can do to reignite the spark of true enthusiasm. Then I get to see a new sight that just fires me up, and I know when it is has happened because any deficiencies in the quality of the image are left in the dust by the reminder of what I had seen earlier.
> 
> And so it was with this barn owl. The first one I have seen in the wild and I had my camera with me ;D. Watching it wheeling and diving over the wetland, the anticipation of when it will rise up again and trying to get the little beggar in focus. For all the cussing about how it would not come any closer to the blind, for all the muttering about how the AF would not lock on in low-contrast of dusk, I get home and realise 'This is why I do it!!!!'



Another one for inspiration! Indeed, when you get such an opportunity and walk away with pictures to match it must make you feel very good.
And those barn owls are magnificent - especially in flight. Thumbs up 
cheers, Wiebe


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 2, 2017)

Another one taken last night. 

Again, cropped to about 70% of original at ISO 3200.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Sep 2, 2017)

[quote ]
Another one taken last night. 

Again, cropped to about 70% of original at ISO 3200.
[/quote]

Very nice - really like the highlights, etc.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi Mike. 
Very nice shot, well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mikehit said:


> Another one taken last night.
> 
> Again, cropped to about 70% of original at ISO 3200.


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2017)

Busted Knuckles said:


> Very nice - really like the highlights, etc.



+1

Well done, Mike.


----------



## GadgetDave (Sep 5, 2017)

A couple from our mountain cabin this weekend. It's about the end of the hummingbird season in Colorado, but we still saw a bunch before they fly south. Here are my favorites from this weekend. Sized down to post (obviously), some small cleanup in Lightroom. 5d MkIV, 70-200 IS @ 200mm, ISO 800, 1/2500th.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 5, 2017)

Beautifully shot.
Would be nice if you'd cropped the first photo to remove the lower clutter.
-r



GadgetDave said:


> A couple from our mountain cabin this weekend. It's about the end of the hummingbird season in Colorado, but we still saw a bunch before they fly south. Here are my favorites from this weekend. Sized down to post (obviously), some small cleanup in Lightroom. 5d MkIV, 70-200 IS @ 200mm, ISO 800, 1/2500th.


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2017)

Very nice pictures, Dave.




lion rock said:


> Would be nice if you'd cropped the first photo to remove the lower clutter.
> -r



+1


----------



## GadgetDave (Sep 5, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Beautifully shot.
> Would be nice if you'd cropped the first photo to remove the lower clutter.
> -r
> 
> ...



Thanks! - I actually left that in on purpose - it's the deck railing that the plant is hanging behind - felt like it added a sense of "place" (at least to me and the folks that know our cabin).


----------



## lion rock (Sep 5, 2017)

Understand.
-r



GadgetDave said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Beautifully shot.
> ...


----------



## Vadek (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello!

Eagle's tools. 
1dxII, 600mm f/4 IS II, 1/1000, f/4.5, ISO3200



tools by Вадек Вадеков, on Flickr


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 5, 2017)

Vadek said:


> Hello!
> 
> Eagle's tools.



Neat shot.
And I love the title.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi Dave. 
Very nice shots, I'm not sure about cropping the bottom, I think it adds depth, a sense of distance to the subject, as always these things are entirely personal totally subjective. 

Cheers, Graham. 



GadgetDave said:


> A couple from our mountain cabin this weekend. It's about the end of the hummingbird season in Colorado, but we still saw a bunch before they fly south. Here are my favorites from this weekend. Sized down to post (obviously), some small cleanup in Lightroom. 5d MkIV, 70-200 IS @ 200mm, ISO 800, 1/2500th.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi Vadek. 
Great shot with a perfect title as that is pretty much all we can see, and some pretty ferocious tools they look too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Vadek said:


> Hello!
> 
> Eagle's tools.
> 1dxII, 600mm f/4 IS II, 1/1000, f/4.5, ISO3200


----------



## Cog (Sep 8, 2017)

A black kite (most likely)


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2017)

Cog said:


> A black kite (most likely)



Lovely light. Very nice shot, Cog.


----------



## clbayley (Sep 11, 2017)

Cleaning up some pics from earlier in the summer...


----------



## sedwards (Sep 11, 2017)

I spent the afternoon getting shots of turkey vultures on top of a small local mountain. There are always at least 40 of them soaring around on sunny days and the often come quite close. I was having a good day untill a bald eagle showed up and the vultures scattered. Of course the eagle was to far for pictures 
1ds mrkIII
400 f5.6 
1/1250
iso 800


1DS30187 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2017)

@ clbayley and Stuart

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi clbayley. 
Nice shot of a common subject. 

Cheers, Graham. 



clbayley said:


> Cleaning up some pics from earlier in the summer...


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi Stuart. 
Very nice shot, near me it tends to be buzzards circling too far away and when you get to where they were they are somewhere else and don't seem to come back, or if they do the crows come and chase them off. 

Cheers, Graham. 
Edit to remove duplicate of the photo. 



sedwards said:


> I spent the afternoon getting shots of turkey vultures on top of a small local mountain. There are always at least 40 of them soaring around on sunny days and the often come quite close. I was having a good day untill a bald eagle showed up and the vultures scattered. Of course the eagle was to far for pictures
> 1ds mrkIII
> 400 f5.6
> 1/1250
> iso 800


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 11, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Cleaning up some pics from earlier in the summer...



Very special effect clbayley! Is the reflection in the water just below? Post processed to hide the water itself?
The reflection does put the gull in context! Well done!

Wiebe


----------



## tarntyke (Sep 11, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi clbayley.
> Nice shot of a common subject.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


+1 nice shot, but common subject? Bill is more hooked than black-headed gull. Head is more black than chocolate brown. For location (California ?) Laughing gull or Franklin's gull more likely. Either species would get my birder friends twitching here in U.K.


----------



## clbayley (Sep 11, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> Very special effect clbayley! Is the reflection in the water just below? Post processed to hide the water itself?
> The reflection does put the gull in context! Well done!
> 
> Wiebe



Thanks! I was in a canoe in the middle of a lake and these Franklin's Gulls were circling around me plucking bugs off the water. Most of the time they had a dark background (like this one). This one flew into the light so the water is completely blown out. I do admit photoshopping a few remnant reflections catching wave tips, but the white was out of the camera.


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2017)

Nice shot, clbayley.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 12, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > Very special effect clbayley! Is the reflection in the water just below? Post processed to hide the water itself?
> ...



Thanks for the explanation!
You're brave - taking camera in a canoe on a lake; swinging it around to capture these gulls... 
Second picture is nice too - with the water droplets capturing the light!

Wiebe


----------



## AlanF (Sep 12, 2017)

I am resurfacing after processing a 1000s of photos from our holiday in Sabah, the Malaysian part of Borneo. Here is the photo on the first morning that made the trip for me: a crested serpent eagle flying with a serpent in its talons! 5DIV + 400mm DO II at f/4. The combo focusses so quickly for BIF.


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2017)

Welcome back, Alan. Beautiful picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 12, 2017)

Click said:


> Welcome back, Alan. Beautiful picture.



+1

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks Click and Jack!


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi Alan. 
Great shot, very cool to see him living up to his name (unless you are a snake!). 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> I am resurfacing after processing a 1000s of photos from our holiday in Sabah, the Malaysian part of Borneo. Here is the photo on the first morning that made the trip for me: a crested serpent eagle flying with a serpent in its talons! 5DIV + 400mm DO II at f/4. The combo focusses so quickly for BIF.


----------



## Cog (Sep 15, 2017)

Stilt:


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2017)

Very nice shots, Cog. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Cog (Sep 15, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, Cog. I especially like the second one.


Thank you, Click! It's just not as sharp as I want it to be...


----------



## OlAf (Sep 16, 2017)

_61A2586 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2017)

Lovely shot, OlAf.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 16, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely shot, OlAf.



+1 Nice with green background!

Jack


----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2017)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2017)

*! *



Click said:


> Nice shots, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 18, 2017)

dpc the first shot is rather intriguing, maybe an "if only" shot that you'd wish to try over? At first glance I thought it was two birds.

Recently, I've been made more aware of what appears to be a fact. Cameras and lenses are so good that virtually everyone is getting "good" shots so it takes some other element to attract attention these days.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc the first shot is rather intriguing, maybe an "if only" shot that you'd wish to try over? At first glance I thought it was two birds.
> 
> Recently, I've been made more aware of what appears to be a fact. Cameras and lenses are so good that virtually everyone is getting "good" shots so it takes some other element to attract attention these days.
> 
> Jack



Not quite the shot I would have wanted. It was a 'snap' shot. I had little opportunity to frame it the way I would have desired. The gulls were flipping around here and there and I was using a Sigma 150-600 C at the long end, so finding the bird in the viewfinder was an issue. Anywhoo...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 18, 2017)

dpc said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > dpc the first shot is rather intriguing, maybe an "if only" shot that you'd wish to try over? At first glance I thought it was two birds.
> ...



Yes, that's what we're confronted with and we try our best.  And ... once in a while we really luck out and get that ooh ah photo. BIF is not something I've become good at, that's for sure.

Jack


----------



## canon1dxman (Sep 19, 2017)

One leg is looking for food. Been around here now for some time.



https://flic.kr/p/XCNi9phttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2017)

Nice picture, canon1dxman.


----------



## canon1dxman (Sep 19, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice picture, canon1dxman.


Thanks 

Here are some backlit Brent Geese off for breakfast yesterday. Over 100 of them fly over every morning.



https://flic.kr/p/YyM2jqhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 19, 2017)

canon1dxman said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nice picture, canon1dxman.
> ...



I like that - it is the sort of shot I have been trying to get but the planets have not aligned yet...


----------



## neonlight (Sep 19, 2017)

A buzzard today


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2017)

Nice shot, neonlight.


----------



## sedwards (Sep 20, 2017)

Coopers hawk.
There was 3 of them chasing each other on top of a mountain I visited in the Charlevoix region in Quebec.
this almost a 50% crop
1dmrkIV 400mm
1/2500 f6.3 iso 800


_DIV5888 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2017)

Beautiful picture. Well done, Stuart.


----------



## Cog (Sep 22, 2017)

More raptors this morning:
Marsh harrier (female and male, I suppose)


----------



## Cog (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2017)

Cog said:


> More raptors this morning:
> Marsh harrier (female and male, I suppose)



Beautiful pictures,Cog. I especially like the first one. 

Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 22, 2017)

Click said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > More raptors this morning:
> ...



Me too, nice lighting.

Jack


----------



## Talys (Sep 22, 2017)

Here are a couple of songbird shots that I'm posting up just because they were relatively challenging for me. I was trying to catch interactions between Chickadees, and it's a bit tough because the critters are small and fast with a meandering and unpredictable flight path, rendering autofocus useless. 






Full resolution image: talys.icxi.com/cr/20170921/Chickadee-bif-06_FW.jpg





Full resolution image: talys.icxi.com/cr/20170921/Chickadee-bif-05_FW.jpg

Here are some shots of Heron on the lake 





Full resolution image: talys.icxi.com/cr/20170921/Heron-BIF-15_FW.jpg





Full resolution image: talys.icxi.com/cr/20170921/Heron-BIF-14_FW.jpg

This one I've posted on other threads, but not on here. It was on one of my first real BIF excursions with the 6DMkII:





Full resolution image: talys.icxi.com/cr/20170921/Heron-BIF-12_FW.jpg


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 22, 2017)

Talys, last winter or maybe the one before I spent a lot of time trying to get shots such as your chickadees.

It is indeed challenging and luck plays maybe too big of a part in it but it's fun to try. Your shots are good but it seems we have quite a bit working against us. 

The focus needs to be perfect (totally luck, pre-focused), the shutter speed needs to be very high for maximum sharpness (now where does that needed extra light come from) and who's to say when the antics are going to occur (sometimes we do find birds preoccupied in their own world for quite long). High fps might help but no guarantee and there is no flash capability that can couple with high fps so that leads back to just a single shot or maybe two low power bursts. Then there is the trade off of using a wider lens and having to crop just to insure that the birds are in the frame and that leads to noise at typical ISOs. 

I'd be interested in tips or ideas on how to best overcome all these challenges!

Recently with my visiting Cedar waxwings I tried shooting 60 fps 4K video and that has promise but lots of challenges too.

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2017)

Very nice series, Talys. I especially like the 3rd picture. 8)


----------



## Talys (Sep 22, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Talys, last winter or maybe the one before I spent a lot of time trying to get shots such as your chickadees.
> 
> It is indeed challenging and luck plays maybe too big of a part in it but it's fun to try. Your shots are good but it seems we have quite a bit working against us.
> 
> ...



Hi Jack,

Yup, you've hit all the things that are problematic. Of them, I think that focus is the biggest issue. 

The main reason that I set out on the challenge to myself is that I've fallen in love with the MF ring on the 100-400II. It's just so accurate and predictable; I wanted to see if I could make that work on the little birdies, because next spring, when they're plentiful, I'd like to catch some dragonflies in flight, and those are devilishly hard. Forget AF altogether, there.

I practiced some MF first -- I would AF on a branch (simulating prefocus), hit the AF/MF switch, and then MF on a part of the tree that just a foot or so back. I spent maybe half a day tethered to a laptop (I just used JPEG to make the transfers fast), and I'd look at my practice shots to see how far I was off focus, and fined tuned that muscle memory until I felt good about it.

When actually photographing the chickadees, waiting for the shot, every time the birds came kind of near, I'd look the viewfinder with one eye and keep an eye on the environment on the other -- you kind of have to, because they will move in and out of frame too quickly. I close my left eye to MF only when I know they're going to be in-frame in a half-second.

Then I start slightly front-focused, and as soon as the drive motor kicks in, gently adjust focus until it's slightly back-focused. Out of 6 photos in that sequence, 4 were actually pretty good in terms of focus, I think. These are the other two I kept out of the set:






Full resolution image: http://talys.icxi.com/cr/20170921/Chickadee-bif-08_CFW.jpg

The second one, unfortunately, the top chickadee is too close to the top edge of the frame for a nice crop. I guess I could just extend the background with Photoshop, but it's more satisfying to spend my time grabbing new photos  Here it is as it was shot, though:





Full resolution image: http://talys.icxi.com/cr/20170921/Chickadee-bif-07_FW.jpg

Another rough patch... It is hard being patient and waiting for chickadees to do something interesting, LOL.

For lighting -- I have been desperate in the past, before, and supplemented lighting either with HSS strobes or LED panels. The birds don't seem to care, and it does allow you to increase your shutter speed and aperture. These ones, though, are just natural sunlight, taken at 1/2000 f/5.6.

If you have any tips that might be helpful, I'd love to hear them too!



Click said:


> Very nice series, Talys. I especially like the 3rd picture. 8)



Thank you!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 23, 2017)

Phil, thanks for the feedback.

In my case the process would not be too good for competing birds since it involves a perch strategically placed and a food source. A temporary wire strung between to pre-focus on and then watch for the bird to leave the perch and fire. I did also set up a couple flashes sometimes with HSS. Focus button on the big white helps too since sometimes I'd be shooting other things and want to return to that pre-focus. Here's one sample.

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2017)

I really like your picture, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 23, 2017)

Click said:


> I really like your picture, Jack.



Thanks click. At the time I was all enthralled with that activity but now after having gotten a few shots it doesn't seem so exciting. Kind of the same thing when I went to Haida Gwaii to shoot eagles. I had scarcely shot any before and it was a big deal. I wish I had access to the big water birds that get posted right here! Guess the grass is always greener across the fence. 

Jack


----------



## Talys (Sep 23, 2017)

@Jack - that's a fantastic shot of a chickadee 8)

You are absolutely right; with every bird, the first few are super exciting, and they get less so as you accumulate many of them 

All the big birds of prey and waterfowl though, I always get really excited about if the sun's right. I wish I could catch some photos of owls, no such luck yet -- mostly because the places to go are very out of the way for me.

The only owl photo I have is a night security camera at the house.. one came right onto one of our balconies


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 23, 2017)

Talys said:


> @Jack - that's a fantastic shot of a chickadee 8)
> 
> You are absolutely right; with every bird, the first few are super exciting, and they get less so as you accumulate many of them
> 
> ...



What I, maybe we, need to do is keep aiming for the perfect pose or situation that is not the same old ho hum. Could be common old chickadees or whatever we have relatively easy access to, but keep watching for a special activity. That's why I'd prefer your shots over mine. Never the less, any decent flight shot of a small bird is not exactly everyday common.

I also have only DSLR shot one owl - a Great-horned in BC, Canada

Jack


----------



## Talys (Sep 23, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> What I, maybe we, need to do is keep aiming for the perfect pose or situation that is not the same old ho hum. Could be common old chickadees or whatever we have relatively easy access to, but keep watching for a special activity. That's why I'd prefer your shots over mine. Never the less, any decent flight shot of a small bird is not exactly everyday common.
> 
> I also have only DSLR shot one owl - a Great-horned in BC, Canada
> 
> Jack



For sure! I couldn't agree more. 

I live in BC, Canada; have trekked east-west from Vancouver Island to Alberta, and north as far as Williams Lake and Bella Coola... what I would do for a chance to photograph great horned owls or snowy whites


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 23, 2017)

Talys said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > What I, maybe we, need to do is keep aiming for the perfect pose or situation that is not the same old ho hum. Could be common old chickadees or whatever we have relatively easy access to, but keep watching for a special activity. That's why I'd prefer your shots over mine. Never the less, any decent flight shot of a small bird is not exactly everyday common.
> ...



There's Horned owls in Ellison Park at Vernon. I might have to PM you about Bella Coola since we want to drive that highway that's got the reputation and I guess the country is pretty wild with Grizzlies etc. Maybe this next spring. I tried really hard to find Spirit bears around Rosswood when we headed to Prince Rupert but no luck in spite of the folk describing sightings. BC is quite the province. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Sep 23, 2017)

Storkbilled kingfisher diving


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 23, 2017)

V nice, Alan.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Sep 23, 2017)

Another pose of a marsh harrier:


----------



## Adrianf (Sep 23, 2017)

Eye in the sky!


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2017)

Cog said:


> Another pose of a marsh harrier:



Great shot, Cog.


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2017)

Adrianf said:


> Eye in the sky!



Beautiful picture. 8) Well done, Adrian.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 23, 2017)

Click said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > Another pose of a marsh harrier:
> ...



+1


----------



## lion rock (Sep 23, 2017)

AlanF,
Extraordinary!
-r



AlanF said:


> Storkbilled kingfisher diving


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 23, 2017)

lion rock said:


> AlanF,
> Extraordinary!
> -r
> 
> ...



I'm jealous! A trip like that had to be pretty costly??

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Alan, Cog, Adrian and others, great shots recently guys thanks for keeping the bar high : just makes it harder to justify posting my mediocre offerings. ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 23, 2017)

This is about the birds, literally and I'd say there isn't a mediocre bird on the planet although somehow some of them aren't exactly beauties. IOW Graham, post away.

Jack


----------



## Talys (Sep 23, 2017)

AlanF, that stork-billed kingfisher is a very cool bird. Nice shot, thanks for sharing.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 23, 2017)

Talys said:


> AlanF, that stork-billed kingfisher is a very cool bird. Nice shot, thanks for sharing.



Thanks. An opportunistic shot, with the sun behind me.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 23, 2017)

Makes it more precious.
-r



AlanF said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF, that stork-billed kingfisher is a very cool bird. Nice shot, thanks for sharing.
> ...


----------



## rpt (Sep 24, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Storkbilled kingfisher diving


Fantastic shot! How did you manage to capture it?


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 24, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > @Jack - that's a fantastic shot of a chickadee 8)
> ...



Exactly my evolution, Jack.
Just get the thing first of all then aim to get a good flight position - if you go to Birdphotographers.net the standards are really high, and some critiques get taken over by the 'HAP' (Head Angle Police) or with comments about 'great shot shame about the wing position'. I don't mind on he whole because sometimes they can make or break a shot but equally the discussion can sometimes distract from the shot.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 24, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> There's Horned owls in Ellison Park at Vernon. I might have to PM you about Bella Coola since we want to drive that highway that's got the reputation and I guess the country is pretty wild with Grizzlies etc. Maybe this next spring. I tried really hard to find Spirit bears around Rosswood when we headed to Prince Rupert but no luck in spite of the folk describing sightings. BC is quite the province.
> 
> Jack



I bit off-topic, Jack but did you see that BC have banned all trophy bear-hunting. Killing them for food or population control only.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 24, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > There's Horned owls in Ellison Park at Vernon. I might have to PM you about Bella Coola since we want to drive that highway that's got the reputation and I guess the country is pretty wild with Grizzlies etc. Maybe this next spring. I tried really hard to find Spirit bears around Rosswood when we headed to Prince Rupert but no luck in spite of the folk describing sightings. BC is quite the province.
> ...



Good news. Trophies seem so archaic now. When I was 16 I was doing taxidermy so that tells you where I've come from.

Mike a few years ago I felt bad when I realized my post strayed off topic, now I'm a little bolder.  However, we should play by the rules (with a little idle chit-chat for general interest).

Jack


----------



## PKinDenmark (Sep 24, 2017)

Great shots keep coming here. I enjoy watching. Thank you.

Today I got a load of kestrel-shots, that I dare share here.
Location: Stevns Klint. SE part of Denmark.

Edit: I just added a fifth, where a lizard is devoured in air.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 24, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2017)

Beautiful series, PK.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 24, 2017)

Very impressive, PK
What lens were you using?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 24, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Very impressive, PK
> What lens were you using?



For sure! I'd add, what was you situation and location to be a part of this action?

Jack


----------



## PKinDenmark (Sep 25, 2017)

Alan, Click, Mike, Jack - thank you for your comments on my kestrels.

All were shot with Canon 6D (MkI), Tamron 150-600 (MkI). @ 600mm, ISO 800, 1/1600s, f/6.3-8

More about the location: 
Stevns Klint is a white chalk cliff rising up to 40 m from sea level.
Se more at https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stevns_Klint

It is a good spot for watching migrating birds in autumn, where they cross Øresund from Sweden's southwesternmost tip, Falsterbo.
On this day - September 24 - we saw many migrating birds, primarily geese. 
But we also had a good display of several birds of prey resting or hunting. Probably birds taking a day off before moving on. 
There were several kestrels hunting lizard on the side of the cliff.
Standing on top of the cliff you could often get almost level with the birds.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 25, 2017)

PKinDenmark said:


> Alan, Click, Mike, Jack - thank you for your comments on my kestrels.
> 
> All were shot with Canon 6D (MkI), Tamron 150-600 (MkI). @ 600mm, ISO 800, 1/1600s, f/6.3-8
> 
> ...



Must be nice!  Thanks.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Sep 25, 2017)

PKinDenmark said:


> Great shots keep coming here. I enjoy watching. Thank you.
> 
> Today I got a load of kestrel-shots, that I dare share here.
> Location: Stevns Klint. SE part of Denmark.
> ...


Cool. The question is - what was the vantage point? Where did you shoot it from?


----------



## Cog (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2017)

Nice shot, Cog! 8)


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2017)

Cog said:


>




Really nice!


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2017)

PKinDenmark said:


> Great shots keep coming here. I enjoy watching. Thank you.
> 
> Today I got a load of kestrel-shots, that I dare share here.
> Location: Stevns Klint. SE part of Denmark.
> ...




Very nice series!


----------



## Talys (Oct 4, 2017)

Is it just me, or does this flight of ducks... look sort of like one, gigantic duck?


----------



## Talys (Oct 4, 2017)

I think this is a household finch, but the color is very unusual, almost snowy. I moved desperately to photograph him because of the striking color; they are quite fast little songbirds, and hard to catch in a good pose.


----------



## sedwards (Oct 4, 2017)

This is one from last November in Florida.
Brown Pelican


7DII4324 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2017)

I really like this shot. Well done, Stuart.


----------



## ethanz (Oct 4, 2017)

Talys said:


> Is it just me, or does this flight of ducks... look sort of like one, gigantic duck?



You haven't heard? They are into synchronized flying now. Competing teams all over the world.

Cool shot Talys!


----------



## mnclayshooter (Oct 4, 2017)

dpc said:


> 2. Mixed flock of snow geese and speckled bellies rising from prairie pond
> 3. Geese flying past inland grain terminal




My wife is from North Dakota and we drive to her parents' house at least a couple times a year from Minnesota and I went to school up there for college as well. It's crazy how big those flocks can be! Literally hundreds of thousands, and even cited as 1-2 Million birds circling around one big field. There's times when you literally cannot see the blue sky behind the flock!


Added a link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Drz0ky7aBs  <-- not my video, but shows the flocks of geese and how truly massive the number of them can be.


----------



## Cog (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Sharpening Iron (Oct 6, 2017)

Various birds in flight.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi Cog. 
Very nice series of shots, nice to see the stilt in flight. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi Rich. 
Very nice shots, I particularly like the shot of the Heron reaching for the log on landing, excellent timing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Sharpening Iron said:


> Various birds in flight.


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi Cog,

Great series.

Nicely done, Sir!


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2017)

Sharpening Iron said:


> Various birds in flight.



Beautiful series. I especially like the first picture. 8)


----------



## Cog (Oct 7, 2017)

*Sharpening Iron, Valvebounce, Click*
Thank you, guys. 

*Sharpening Iron*, a good series!


----------



## Click (Oct 8, 2017)

Talys said:


> Is it just me, or does this flight of ducks... look sort of like one, gigantic duck?



Yes, it does. 

Very nice shot, Phil. 8)


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 16, 2017)

I just had a single week of holiday - and look at the number of excellent pictures posted...

Well at least I can add a few, taken on holiday location.
Unfortunately I often could not come as close as I would have liked (no hide, no permission to enter lots of areas, and in several cases too many other people not aware of the skittishness of birds...) 

Eurasian Curlew


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 16, 2017)

Eurasian Oystercatcher, scared of their feeding area by passers-by


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi Wiebe. 
A couple of very nice shots there. 
I know what you mean, at our local public Hide there is a sign at the top of the path requesting all dogs on a lead, some of us want it changed to no dogs, why bring a predator to look at wild animals? 
Yes I know dog lovers say he's cute he won't hurt anything, but wildlife is hard wired to recognise a predator and they all go away somewhere safe when they see this funny looking WOLF. 

Then of course there is the "squirrels come to the noise of people there to feed them (Pavlov anyone?) and the birds leave when it gets noisy" argument! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> and in several cases too many other people not aware of the skittishness of birds...)
> 
> Eurasian Curlew


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2017)

Very nice pictures, Nat WA. I especially like the last one.


----------



## Vern (Oct 16, 2017)

sedwards said:


> This is one from last November in Florida.
> Brown Pelican
> 
> 
> 7DII4324 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr



really beautiful capture and unique pose


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks for your comments Graham & Click

Does this one qualify as BIF ?
... or just as "Bird on the run" ;D

Juvenile Herring gull (afaik)


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2017)

Very nice shots, Nat WA.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi Wiebe. 
Takeoff, the point at which the weight is supported partially by aerodynamic lift and partially by the ground? (My definition not from a dictionary.) So it probably does count. ;D ;D
Either way it is a cool action shot, nicely done! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> Thanks for your comments Graham & Click
> 
> Does this one qualify as BIF ?
> ... or just as "Bird on the run" ;D
> ...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 18, 2017)

Busy on the bay.



Pelicans &amp; 747 Fleet Week 2017 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2017)

Nice shot, Keith.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi Kieth. 
Very nice. 
Did the pelicans fly right over the boat? Are pelicans there like seagulls here, so common you don't look or did no one on the boat notice them. 

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> Busy on the bay.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 19, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Busy on the bay.
> ...



Hi Keith,

Nice counterpart for "Planes, trains and automobiles"... yours is Planes, Boats and Pelicans 
Well done! SF Bay near Alcatraz?

Wiebe.


----------



## ERHP (Oct 24, 2017)

One of our local Red Tailed Hawk juvies took a spin over the grassy portion of the estuary Sunday morning. Last frame before wing clipping really became the norm.


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2017)

Beautiful. Great shot, ERHP. 8)


----------



## jprusa (Oct 24, 2017)

One of our local Red Tailed Hawk juvies took a spin over the grassy portion of the estuary Sunday morning. Last frame before wing clipping really became the norm.

[/quote]
Very Nice!!


----------



## rnl (Oct 24, 2017)

Juvenile Eagle, Conowingo MD


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2017)

rnl said:


> Juvenile Eagle, Conowingo MD



Great shot, Richard. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi ERHP. 
Very nice shot, very obliging bird, nice when they cooperate so nicely. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ERHP said:


> One of our local Red Tailed Hawk juvies took a spin over the grassy portion of the estuary Sunday morning. Last frame before wing clipping really became the norm.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 25, 2017)

ERHP said:


> One of our local Red Tailed Hawk juvies took a spin over the grassy portion of the estuary Sunday morning. Last frame before wing clipping really became the norm.
> ...



Excellent picture Ed! You must have had a perfect position to take this shot with such sharpness on the whole bird at 840mm f/7.1  8) Consider me deeply impressed 

Wiebe.


----------



## Handrews (Oct 25, 2017)

Superb capture ERHP, thank you for sharing!



ERHP said:


> One of our local Red Tailed Hawk juvies took a spin over the grassy portion of the estuary Sunday morning. Last frame before wing clipping really became the norm.


----------



## ERHP (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks Click, jprusa, Valvebounce, Nat_WA and Handrews! I tried to keep the focal point on the eye, using the left center by this time, trying to keep from clipping the wingtips. The head is pretty sharp but the wingtips are slightly softer due to DoF and I suspect a bit of motion even at 1/2500.


----------



## Cog (Oct 28, 2017)

Fight for Lebensraum, birds' style:


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2017)

Cog said:


> Fight for Lebensraum, birds' style:



Excellent timing. Nice visual effect. Well done, Cog.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 28, 2017)

@ Cog. V nice, could add a variety of captions to the photo. 

Jack


----------



## Cog (Oct 28, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> @ Cog. V nice, could add a variety of captions to the photo.
> 
> Jack


Thank you, Jack. I will be happy to answer your questions. But the episode was pretty clear. I shot it at a dawn time today, when herons and gulls flew out to have breakfast. Canon 5D mIV + 100-400 II (the exif is saved on Flickr, where the pic is stored).

Vladimir


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 28, 2017)

Cog said:


> Fight for Lebensraum, birds' style:



Wonderful photo, Cog. The lighting is beautiful, especially for photographing 2 white birds, and the timing excellent.


----------



## Cog (Oct 29, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > Fight for Lebensraum, birds' style:
> ...


Thank you, Mikehit.


----------



## paolo80 (Oct 29, 2017)

Flamingos over Lake Natron, Tanzania
5D IV, 100-400 L II


----------



## AlanF (Oct 29, 2017)

A greylag goose and a red kite this morning. 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 14xTC.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 29, 2017)

@ paolo80 Both are V nice but the colors in the first are special.

@Alan V nice. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Oct 29, 2017)

I captured this goldfinch in flight last Sunday, shooting through a rather thick window (5DIV, 1/3200s, 400mm, f/4). If you have never seen a goldfinch in flight, they take off faster than anything I have ever seen. This one dived from much higher up and I just managed to catch him.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 29, 2017)

A mallard landing, following his mate into the lake (5DSR + 400mm DO + 1.4xTC).


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2017)

Very nice shots, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks click, thanks Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 29, 2017)

Alan, you goldfinches are prettier than ours I'd say. V impressive through glass!! I'm guessing that locking on would be highly unlikely with 560 or 800. That's where 400 and higher MP really shines.

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Oct 30, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I captured this goldfinch in flight last Sunday, shooting through a rather thick window (5DIV, 1/3200s, 400mm, f/4). If you have never seen a goldfinch in flight, they take off faster than anything I have ever seen. This one dived from much higher up and I just managed to catch him.


Very Nice Alan!


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 30, 2017)

Cog said:


> Fight for Lebensraum, birds' style:
> ...



Nice capture Cog / Vladimir,
it just makes you think the heron lands on the gull's back - the two gull's of which you can see the eyes looking positively shocked 

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 30, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I captured this goldfinch in flight last Sunday, shooting through a rather thick window (5DIV, 1/3200s, 400mm, f/4). If you have never seen a goldfinch in flight, they take off faster than anything I have ever seen. This one dived from much higher up and I just managed to catch him.



Very good capture Alan, the colours of this bird really show perfectly in this picture (despite the window )

Wiebe.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 30, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan, you goldfinches are prettier than ours I'd say. V impressive through glass!! I'm guessing that locking on would be highly unlikely with 560 or 800. That's where 400 and higher MP really shines.
> 
> Jack



Our goldfinches are very pretty - our most colourful birds after the kingfisher. Their population has mushroomed because of garden feeders. They thrive on niger seeds. I have regularly 4 on our feeder. You are right about the bare 400mm; it focusses much faster than at 560/800 with TCs and hasn that extra field of view. Frequently, my best shot has been on the edge of a frame, which I would have lost at 560/800mm trying to pan fast enough. And, the 5DIV focusses fast.


----------



## sedwards (Oct 31, 2017)

Juvenile blue goose


_DIV1705 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2017)

Nice one, Stuart.


----------



## Ryananthony (Nov 13, 2017)

Large number of Snow geese. 



1DX_3525 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr



1DX_3571 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr



1DX_3564 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Lots of great shots, here is one of mine, not too good but I don't get many shots of BIF so here is what I have! 
Exif says it was about 650m away! I have just noticed that it was ISO6400 and I didn't use prime noise reduction (first time using DxO Photo Lab and hadn't checked all the settings!) so I will try to process it again and see if the result is better! 


SE0A7190_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## ethanz (Nov 13, 2017)

Hey Ryan, cool shots. May I suggest framing/cropping it so that the background is the same and doesn't have the split in it (either all trees or all sky and not half tree/half sky)? Like the first shot.


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 13, 2017)

ethanz said:


> Hey Ryan, cool shots. May I suggest framing/cropping it so that the background is the same and doesn't have the split in it (either all trees or all sky and not half tree/half sky)? Like the first shot.



I like the second one with the dual backgrounds -- I think the top/bottom contrast is visually interesting. All I could suggest on that shot is to see if it's possible to get a bit more blue and/or texture out of the sky background, and make it less a field of off-white. The third one's dark background is too indistinct for my taste.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2017)

We had some wonderfully warm weather (for New England) at the beginning of the month, and I was able to get out to Plum Island for a couple of hours. 

"_Great Egret over Grass_"



EOS 1D X, EF 600mm f/4L IS II + EF 1.4x III Extender, 1/2000 s, f/6.3, ISO 640

"_Great Egret over Water_"



EOS 1D X, EF 600mm f/4L IS II + EF 1.4x III Extender, 1/2000 s, f/6.3, ISO 640

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2017)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, Neuro.


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2017)

Nice shot, martinslade.


----------



## martinslade (Nov 19, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice shot, martinslade.



Thanks Click


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 19, 2017)

Three adult Oystercatchers and a juvenile this week.


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2017)

Very nice picture, Jeff.


----------



## kodakrome (Nov 24, 2017)

GBH, blocking my view of the grass.
400 5.6L


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2017)

kodakrome, superb.

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Nov 25, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> kodakrome, superb.
> 
> Jack


Thank you for the kind comment, Jack.


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> GBH, blocking my view of the grass.
> 400 5.6L



Beautiful shot. 8)


----------



## PCM-madison (Nov 25, 2017)

Tundra swans, Arlington, WI.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2017)

PCM-madison. V nice and within the context of the stubble field, kind of like a landscape.

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Nov 25, 2017)

Click said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > GBH, blocking my view of the grass.
> ...


Thanks, Click!


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2017)

PCM-madison said:


> Tundra swans, Arlington, WI.



Nice.  Well done, PCM-madison.


----------



## alben (Nov 25, 2017)

*Buzzard, taken at a falconry display.*

First real try at BIF, the only decent in flight shot I got, lots of nice static shots though.


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2017)

Very nice shot, alben.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 25, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> GBH, blocking my view of the grass.
> 400 5.6L



Nice shot.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 25, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> Three adult Oystercatchers and a juvenile this week.



All your oystercatchers lined up in a row - very neat!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 25, 2017)

A couple of shots from this morning in Suffolk. Little egret and male kestrel. 5DIV/400mm DO II.


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2017)

Beautiful shots, Alan.


----------



## aceflibble (Nov 29, 2017)

If you'll excuse the Instagram link (because I really don't like uploading/attaching images to sites/forums I have no direct control over), I grabbed a shot of a kestrel (European/common) which I reckon is _probably my best bird photo to date_... which of course means it's getting less views than any other photo I post.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BcFLj8dFzmu/
400mm f/5.6L on a 7D (original!), which is my standard for carrying when walking the dog. Somehow it's always been my oldest, most worn-down, simplest gear that gets me the photos I like most.


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2017)

I really like your picture. Well done, aceflibble.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 29, 2017)

aceflibble said:


> If you'll excuse the Instagram link (because I really don't like uploading/attaching images to sites/forums I have no direct control over), I grabbed a shot of a kestrel (European/common) which I reckon is _probably my best bird photo to date_... which of course means it's getting less views than any other photo I post.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BcFLj8dFzmu/
> 400mm f/5.6L on a 7D (original!), which is my standard for carrying when walking the dog. Somehow it's always been my oldest, most worn-down, simplest gear that gets me the photos I like most.



I had to laugh. My National Geographic postings of my "great shots" (LOL)) are lucky to get a handful of likes.  There is too much out there that is spectacular that the public gets to see.

Jack


----------



## ethanz (Nov 29, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> There is too much out there that is spectacular that the public gets to see.



So true


----------



## martinslade (Dec 4, 2017)

Jackdaw chasing Peregrine


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2017)

Very nice pictures, martinslade.


----------



## martinslade (Dec 4, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, martinslade.



Thanks Click


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 4, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, martinslade.



+1

Jack


----------



## martinslade (Dec 4, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice pictures, martinslade.
> ...



Thanks Jack


----------



## sedwards (Dec 10, 2017)

My season for owls is off to a pretty good start. This is the second one I have found within 30 min of my home .


_DIV9226 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2017)

Beautiful shot, Stuart.


----------



## jprusa (Dec 10, 2017)

sedwards said:


> My season for owls is off to a pretty good start. This is the second one I have found within 30 min of my home .
> 
> 
> _DIV9226 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


Nice Shot!


----------



## Ryananthony (Dec 11, 2017)

sedwards said:


> My season for owls is off to a pretty good start. This is the second one I have found within 30 min of my home .



Stunning shot sedwards. I was lucky enough to spot a snowy owl for the first time the other day.


----------



## dslrdummy (Dec 11, 2017)

A flock of queleas, South Luangwa, Zambia.


----------



## dslrdummy (Dec 11, 2017)

Carmine bee-eaters, South Luangwa, Zambia.


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2017)

dslrdummy said:


> Carmine bee-eaters, South Luangwa, Zambia.



Beautiful pictures. I especially like the second one.

Well done.


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 11, 2017)

dslrdummy said:


> Carmine bee-eaters, South Luangwa, Zambia.



cool shots of a beautiful bird!


----------



## kodakrome (Dec 13, 2017)

sedwards said:


> My season for owls is off to a pretty good start. This is the second one I have found within 30 min of my home .
> 
> 
> _DIV9226 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr



Great owl shot!


----------



## kodakrome (Dec 13, 2017)

Couple of birds decided to fly in front of my camera yesterday.
GBH and a pelican.


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2017)

Very nice shots, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (Dec 13, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, kodakrome.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 13, 2017)

I especially like the GBH!

Jack


----------



## davidgator (Dec 13, 2017)

Ibis


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 13, 2017)

Very pretty Ibis shot. My taste would be for just a little more brightness but that's not a knock.

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2017)

Great shot. Nicely done, David.


----------



## SevenDUser (Dec 14, 2017)

Belted Kingfisher 1DXII 500mm f/4 & 1.4X


----------



## Click (Dec 14, 2017)

SevenDUser said:


> Belted Kingfisher 1DXII 500mm f/4 & 1.4X



Very nice shot. Well done, SevenDUser.


----------



## Talys (Dec 14, 2017)

Wow, great shot of the belted kingfisher!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 14, 2017)

Talys said:


> Wow, great shot of the belted kingfisher!



+1 How were you able to pan that guy, it makes me feel hopeless. 

Jack


----------



## Cog (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2017)

Very nice pictures, Cog. 8)


----------



## bjd (Dec 16, 2017)

Kestrel Attack by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr


----------



## bjd (Dec 16, 2017)

Cormorant Gliding by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

I hope I hadn't posted this one yet...........


----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2017)

Beautiful shots. Well done, bjd.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 16, 2017)

Osprey at Clear Lake, CA. I followed this mating pair for a few months.



Osprey landing 2163 Web © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2017)

I really like this shot. Well done, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 17, 2017)

Click said:


> I really like this shot. Well done, Keith.



Thank you Click


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 17, 2017)

Hey guys, I've also enjoyed all the previous shots! 

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Dec 17, 2017)

a few large birds @400mm... 
osprey
egrets
gbh
pelican


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> a few large birds @400mm...
> osprey
> egrets
> gbh
> pelican




Very nice series, kodakrome. I especially like the Osprey and the pelican.


----------



## kodakrome (Dec 17, 2017)

Click said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > a few large birds @400mm...
> ...



Thanks, Click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 17, 2017)

kodakrome, super nice shots when viewed full size.

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Dec 17, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> kodakrome, super nice shots when viewed full size.
> 
> Jack



Thanks, Jack.


----------



## Skatol (Dec 20, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, great shot of the belted kingfisher!
> ...


+1 Jack. Excellent shot. How long did it take you to get this?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 20, 2017)

Skatol said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Talys said:
> ...



SevenDUser, shot the kingfisher; and yes my question too - how many tries before getting such an amazing shot??

Jack


----------



## SevenDUser (Dec 23, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, great shot of the belted kingfisher!
> ...



Thanks for the kind words, guys. @Jack, I don’t use a tripod. Just have the camera and 500 strapped across my shoulder. Panning is a lot easier that way. Holding all of it level while shooting is practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2017)

Very nice shots, SevenDUser. 8)


----------



## IslanderMV (Dec 23, 2017)

*Snowy takeoff from the dunes.*

PS. the picts of the male Belted Kingfisher are spectacular.


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2017)

I love this bird. Nice shot, Jeff.


----------



## SevenDUser (Dec 23, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> *Snowy takeoff from the dunes.*
> 
> PS. the picts of the male Belted Kingfisher are spectacular.



Thanks ! Where did you snap that snowy?


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 26, 2017)

Sony RX10 IV - highly recommend camera for those on budget. Very-very high keeper. 



_DSC0396 by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2017)

Lovely shot, Dylan.

Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## azhelishot (Dec 27, 2017)

Broad Billed Hummingbird
Tucson, AZ


----------



## AlanF (Dec 27, 2017)

azhelishot said:


> Broad Billed Hummingbird
> Tucson, AZ



It's a very nice shot but surprisingly noisy for iso160. Did you push the the exposure in post processing?


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2017)

azhelishot said:


> Broad Billed Hummingbird
> Tucson, AZ



Lovely.


----------



## azhelishot (Dec 27, 2017)

AlanF said:


> azhelishot said:
> 
> 
> > Broad Billed Hummingbird
> ...



I didnt, but I noticed the same thing. I will work on some processing and repost...I was just a bit excited to post this one as its the first time I saw one.


----------



## azhelishot (Dec 27, 2017)

Click said:


> azhelishot said:
> 
> 
> > Broad Billed Hummingbird
> ...



Thank You, Click


----------



## SevenDUser (Dec 27, 2017)

GBH... 1Dx2, 500mm, 1.4X.


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2017)

SevenDUser said:


> GBH... 1Dx2, 500mm, 1.4X.



Nice shots.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 28, 2017)

Shot with Sony RX10 IV, wide open, 220mm on 1" sensor = about 600mm on FF.



_DSC0553 by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2017)

That's a very nice shot, Dylan.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 28, 2017)

Click said:


> That's a very nice shot, Dylan.



Thank you Click


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 28, 2017)

Shot with Sony RX10 IV, wide open, 155mm on 1" sensor = about 420mm on FF. 

It's so nice to have a zoom(24-600mm optical) camera that could track BIF. Great lens from Zeiss, sharp wide open. What I enjoy most is the weight , 2.41lbs. No tripod, no gimbal head, just 1-2 extra batteries you will be good with few thousand photos.



_DSC0134 by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 28, 2017)

Dylan, I think we all are aware that the weight of a Canon setup is significant and as a result it's a choice we make - one of the negatives that balances against the various positives.  

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2017)

Another nice shot, Dylan.

You seem to be really happy with your Sony RX10 IV.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 28, 2017)

@ Jack and Click -- as I'm getting older each days my back and bank are appreciated this little RX10 IV ;D

After 2k shots BIF and kids running around, I'm confident to leave my 2470 & 70200 GM home for up coming ski and snow playing trip with the kids  

Shot with Sony RX10 IV, wide open, 220mm on 1" sensor = about 600mm on FF. 


_DSC0720 by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## NancyP (Dec 28, 2017)

The other thing that could be useful about the 1" superzoom camera is that it is less conspicuous and more controllable than a conventional interchangeable camera/lens combo for combination tourism and birding in less-developed countries, where a Canon Rebel and Tamron 150-600 might be the equivalent of a year's earnings for some of the citizens. I knew of a mission doctor who went birding in his spare time, used a 1" superzoom, good results (for small images - which is what he wanted - slide show).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 28, 2017)

NancyP said:


> The other thing that could be useful about the 1" superzoom camera is that it is less conspicuous and more controllable than a conventional interchangeable camera/lens combo for combination tourism and birding in less-developed countries, where a Canon Rebel and Tamron 150-600 might be the equivalent of a year's earnings for some of the citizens. I knew of a mission doctor who went birding in his spare time, used a 1" superzoom, good results (for small images - which is what he wanted - slide show).



I think it's absolutely wonderful that the choices exist giving even those with modest incomes the opportunity to shoot quality photos. As in most things in life there is poor - don't buy, good - does the job well, and better/best - does the job somewhat better than good for a lot more money but often not really worth the bucks unless they are easy to come by.

I have slight regrets about my progression but overall I'm thrilled with my switch to Canon and especially the 400 DO II but it is heavy and it meant I would forgo having half the wardrobe that others have, no fancy cars, etc., etc. My biggest gain has been better IQ in high ISO shots.

There are good causes to support, which I do, and all that but this is the one perk I'm giving myself when time still allows. It doesn't phase me when young to middle aged folk bemoan the costs of gear cause I've been through all that all my life, skimping to get by.

The best thing is freedom to buy and enjoy what suits you best! Times are changing and smaller is getting better. So, I'm happy for you Dylan but this is a Canon forum presumably showcasing Canon gear so I'm not sure what you hope to hear.  

Jack


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 28, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> NancyP said:
> 
> 
> > The other thing that could be useful about the 1" superzoom camera is that it is less conspicuous and more controllable than a conventional interchangeable camera/lens combo for combination tourism and birding in less-developed countries, where a Canon Rebel and Tamron 150-600 might be the equivalent of a year's earnings for some of the citizens. I knew of a mission doctor who went birding in his spare time, used a 1" superzoom, good results (for small images - which is what he wanted - slide show).
> ...



Jack, keep in mind I was shooting Canon shooter for good 8-10yrs 

I simply want to share my hand-on experience with this RX10. By no means, saying Sony/Nikon/Canon better. Just wanted to share with those want to shoot wildlife & BIF in good light that there is "budget friendly" option available.

As I recalled, my primary for BIF combo was 1dx + 400f2.8 IS II + 1.4x III. Shooting at ISO3200 is an easy walk in the park.


_X7U2220 by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 28, 2017)

Dylan, no problem; and if Canon users choose to switch it's not an issue with me.

However, it makes me think of a very popular bird photographer who, as he ages, comes up with advice and wisdom that is not so much wisdom but a sign of his aging and different preferences due to limitations. Of course it's not uncommon for aging folk to camouflage the sad reality with hints that they are just "wiser" now. Of course some wisdom comes with age but there is also a degree of "laziness" to. I should know!  I'm happier with folk like AlanF who simply say they can't or don't want to deal with the bulk/weight.

I'm not suggesting you are in this category only passing my thoughts. Glad to hear you're enjoying your gear.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Dec 28, 2017)

Jack
I went on a hike today with my 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC slung over both shoulders with my $10 Chinese knockoff of a Blackrapid double strap. Despite my being an overweight, unfit 74-year old I had no trouble walking and shooting hand held, and I am going to take it for birding in Tenerife next week. But, I am currently weighing up (no pun intended) light gear for a bird safari in Tanzania next November where it might not be possible to take my Canon gear because of weight limitations in small planes. A key facet of these trips is dawn and dusk photography where an f/4 1" sensor just won't cut it, unfortunately, as the Sony does look excellent for decent light photography. My wife will take the M5 + Tamron 100-400mm which is light combo and will be fine for static shots. For BIF I am toying with either an Olympus OM-D EM-1 II +300/4 or the new Panasonic DC-G9 with the new 200/2.8, but they are very expensive. And I worry about the future of MFT as the bodies of these pro models are close to APS-C in size. If only Canon would up with a very high resolution APS-C and light shorter primes.


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> _X7U2220 by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr



Beautiful picture. Lovely lighting. Well done, Dylan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 28, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Jack
> I went on a hike today with my 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC slung over both shoulders with my $10 Chinese knockoff of a Blackrapid double strap. Despite my being an overweight, unfit 74-year old I had no trouble walking and shooting hand held, and I am going to take it for birding in Tenerife next week. But, I am currently weighing up (no pun intended) light gear for a bird safari in Tanzania next November where it might not be possible to take my Canon gear because of weight limitations in small planes. A key facet of these trips is dawn and dusk photography where an f/4 1" sensor just won't cut it, unfortunately, as the Sony does look excellent for decent light photography. My wife will take the M5 + Tamron 100-400mm which is light combo and will be fine for static shots. For BIF I am toying with either an Olympus OM-D EM-1 II +300/4 or the new Panasonic DC-G9 with the new 200/2.8, but they are very expensive. And I worry about the future of MFT as the bodies of these pro models are close to APS-C in size. If only Canon would up with a very high resolution APS-C and light shorter primes.



Alan, I was alluding to someone much more famous than you.  I know exactly where you are coming from and share your ambitions to some extent. Rather than being over weight I'm more like the 110 pound weakling. 

Travel is a concern in various ways - weight restrictions, theft is common in some areas, etc and to boot a holiday is not just for the photographer fanatic alone (usually). We both have good/tolerant wives but there is a limit.  Unless, of course, yours is a true photography fanatic - mine is more of a nature lover.

For motorhome excursions in western Canada I'm very happy with my bulky gear ... for now that is ... and who knows how many more years. The bug in my bonnet, a little less for now, has always been needing higher ISO performance. That's why I've always laughed at all the "best dynamic range" nonsense. I think I shot at ISO 100 once - just joking.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Dec 28, 2017)

I know to whom you are referring!


----------



## ethanz (Dec 29, 2017)

Arty


----------



## sedwards (Dec 29, 2017)

I have been extremely lucky this year to have found 7 different snowy owls all within 40 min of my house .
they have been very co-operative as models and the light has been fantastic on the last few outings.
all shot with a1D markIV and 400 f5.6L


_DIV01211 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


_DSC1245 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 29, 2017)

sedwards, good fortune indeed. V nice.

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2017)

I really like your pictures, Stuart. Especially the first one.


----------



## ethanz (Dec 29, 2017)

Nice snowy owls. I have been on the hunt. Drove like 200 miles and didn't see one.


----------



## Gman (Dec 30, 2017)

Canon 5D Mark IV + 1200mm (canon 600mm f/4l is ii + canon 2x extender iii) @ f8, 1/1,250.


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2017)

Very nice shots, Gman.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 30, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, Gman.
> 
> Happy New Year!



Boy, I'd love to have taken those two!

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jan 1, 2018)

Ibis, shot in Australian. Quite a common bird there.
-r


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Ibis, shot in Australian. Quite a common bird there.
> -r



Nice. Well done, lion rock.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 1, 2018)

Thank you, Click.
This was a rather big bird, quite easy to shoot them. I still have a long way to go to shoot agile one yet.
Happy New Year to you!!!
-r



Click said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Ibis, shot in Australian. Quite a common bird there.
> ...


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year to you too my friend.


----------



## 7DmkI (Jan 1, 2018)

One of my 2017 BIF favourites.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 1, 2018)

7DmkI, I like the accordion look of the wings. V nice.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2018)

7DmkI said:


> One of my 2017 BIF favourites.



Very nice shot.


----------



## 7DmkI (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks, Jack and Click.

Jack - I didn't brave the cold as you did; daily low here is between -20 to -25C. Although I liked to go out very much, I just stayed home and played with my photos.

Happy New Year and keep shooting and posting! Enjoyed all postings very much!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 1, 2018)

7DmkI said:


> Thanks, Jack and Click.
> 
> Jack - I didn't brave the cold as you did; daily low here is between -20 to -25C. Although I liked to go out very much, I just stayed home and played with my photos.
> 
> Happy New Year and keep shooting and posting! Enjoyed all postings very much!



Oh dear, oh dear ...

The bird braved the cold and I almost froze my fingers as ... the wind blew in through my window with the special plexiglass insert with it's rubber tube lined 8" diameter cutout! Two other windows have fill flash sitting on each ledge because I'm basically facing into the sun. You would have to comment about me braving the cold. 

Keep posting in 2018. 

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Jan 1, 2018)

Speaking of braving the cold , daily average here has been right around -25 for the last 6 days. It really has the Bluejays hitting the feeders more than usual. This is from a back yard setup at my friends house. I couldnt believe that I got this in focus when I saw it on the computer.


_DIV0719 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## hbr (Jan 2, 2018)

Wow! Beautiful shot, sedwards!


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2018)

Excellent shot. Well done, Stuart.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 2, 2018)

Click said:


> Excellent shot. Well done, Stuart.



Makes for good encouragement - I try and try and never get anything close to that! You're right about the cold!

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Jan 2, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent shot. Well done, Stuart.
> ...


That was pure luck to get them both sharp like they are. I saw the 2 of them on the corn stalk and fired a short burst just trying to get them both in the frame . I got lucky that the one on the right took flight as i had the button pressed.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 2, 2018)

Stuart, I've made note of saving some corn stalks next year! 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jan 2, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Ibis, shot in Australian. Quite a common bird there.
> -r



Nice shot. You can't complain about the cold in Oz at New Year unlike the Canadians.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 2, 2018)

sedwards said:


> I have been extremely lucky this year to have found 7 different snowy owls all within 40 min of my house .
> they have been very co-operative as models and the light has been fantastic on the last few outings.
> all shot with a1D markIV and 400 f5.6L
> ...



Those are some fantastic pictures of a snowy owl in flight Stuart!
Keeping the bird in focus while it seems to be turning to follow an erratically moving prey... I bow for thee my lord 

Wiebe


----------



## lion rock (Jan 2, 2018)

Thank you, AlanF!

We love to complain, what's better than a bit of gripe 8) ;D ?!
We're in Ayers Rock at nearly 40, then the next night of 18 in Adelaide. Just like mood swing.

I walked the dogs just now at -16 C. Add a bit of wind. Not fun. Fully bundled, a fall won't hurt too much because of the layers, :.

A great New Year to you. May your shots are all keepers!
-r



AlanF said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Ibis, shot in Australian. Quite a common bird there.
> ...


----------



## 1251division (Jan 12, 2018)

Here is a hummingbird that happened upon me recently!


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2018)

1251division said:


> Here is a hummingbird that happened upon me recently!



Lovely shots.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 12, 2018)

Click said:


> 1251division said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a hummingbird that happened upon me recently!
> ...



+1 

Jack


----------



## ISv (Jan 13, 2018)

Here are my first and so far last attempts for BIF...


----------



## ISv (Jan 13, 2018)

And forget to add - absolutely no comparison with the shot of Sedwards...
On top of my very low skills for BIF I'm using Markins Q20 ball head instead of gimbal and it doesn't help much in this task.


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2018)

ISv said:


> Here are my first and so far last attempts for BIF...



Nice.  Well done, ISv.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
Lots of great shots from all the usual suspects. 
A few of a Kingfisher, not superb shots, not even good shots by forum standards, but my first shots of a Kingfisher and I’m chuffed to nuts with them! 
The outing didn’t start well as I discovered I forgot my Black Rapid Strap when I parked the car, then after walking best part of a mile to the Hide carrying a 100-400 with gripped body by my fingertips I found I had left my 1.4x converter in the car, hence the tiny images of the bird!

This was one of about 8 to 10 fish I saw him catch in the 2 hours I was there! 


SE0A7734_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Does this still count as flight despite looking more like a controlled crash in to a branch, not the most graceful looking landing but he did get his fish! 


SE0A7741_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 14, 2018)

Valve bounce,
Quite a reward. Nice ones.
-r



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Lots of great shots from all the usual suspects.
> A few of a Kingfisher, not superb shots, not even good shots by forum standards, but my first shots of a Kingfisher and I’m chuffed to nuts with them!
> The outing didn’t start well as I discovered I forgot my Black Rapid Strap when I parked the car, then after walking best part of a mile to the Hide carrying a 100-400 with gripped body by my fingertips I found I had left my 1.4x converter in the car, hence the tiny images of the bird!
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 14, 2018)

Nice to know others are forgetful too!  I'd be super thrilled with those Graham!

Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 14, 2018)

1251division said:


> Here is a hummingbird that happened upon me recently!
> 
> Very nice.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 14, 2018)

ISv said:


> Here are my first and so far last attempts for BIF...



Great bird, great shot.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 14, 2018)

sedwards said:


> Speaking of braving the cold , daily average here has been right around -25 for the last 6 days. It really has the Bluejays hitting the feeders more than usual. This is from a back yard setup at my friends house. I couldnt believe that I got this in focus when I saw it on the computer.
> 
> 
> _DIV0719 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


Outstanding depth of field - makes the pict pop.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 14, 2018)

SevenDUser said:


> IslanderMV said:
> 
> 
> > *Snowy takeoff from the dunes.*
> ...



Sorry for the delay in responding. The pict was taken on Martha's Vineyard.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi lion rock. 
Thank you, l was thrilled to bits to see the Kingfisher, I kept being told I had just missed it or it turned up just after I left, not this time, so nice to just watch him work the photos were just icing on the cake! 

Cheers, Graham. 



lion rock said:


> Valve bounce,
> Quite a reward. Nice ones.
> -r


----------



## AlanF (Jan 14, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Lots of great shots from all the usual suspects.
> A few of a Kingfisher, not superb shots, not even good shots by forum standards, but my first shots of a Kingfisher and I’m chuffed to nuts with them!
> The outing didn’t start well as I discovered I forgot my Black Rapid Strap when I parked the car, then after walking best part of a mile to the Hide carrying a 100-400 with gripped body by my fingertips I found I had left my 1.4x converter in the car, hence the tiny images of the bird!
> ...



Quite a chronicle of crash landings. I suspect you did better by forgetting the 1.4xTC - I usually deliberately don't use it for any action shots with the 100-400mm. Well done!


----------



## jmeyer (Jan 14, 2018)

HI all,

It's been so cold in Wisconsin lately, that it's been suuny on the weekends. I've been able to get out the last few weekends, because of it. Obvoiusly the birds have to cooperate as well, and they have! Here are a few pics, shot with 7D mkii / 500 f4 / 1.4xiii. Great start to the new year!

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2018)

Very nice series, Jeremy. I especially like the first picture. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi Alan. 
Thanks for that, I will bear that in mind, maybe do some personal tests. 
I know that the 100-400 is a bit slower with the 1.4x converter and I’m limited to centre point af but then I was only using one of the 45 points anyway,  I like to chose the subject of the shot and one point pretty much covered the bird! 
Also the perched shots I took would I think have been better with more pixels on target. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Quite a chronicle of crash landings. I suspect you did better by forgetting the 1.4xTC - I usually deliberately don't use it for any action shots with the 100-400mm. Well done!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi Jeremy. 
Some really nice shots, great shot of the days catch, catch (shot) of the day! 

Cheers, Graham. 



jmeyer said:


> HI all,
> 
> It's been so cold in Wisconsin lately, that it's been suuny on the weekends. I've been able to get out the last few weekends, because of it. Obvoiusly the birds have to cooperate as well, and they have! Here are a few pics, shot with 7D mkii / 500 f4 / 1.4xiii. Great start to the new year!
> 
> Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks guys! I was pretty fortunate, that the hawk circled and flew right over my truck. Usually they fly the other way and all you get is back shots.

Jeremy


----------



## 7DmkI (Jan 15, 2018)

All ready for touch down!


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2018)

7DmkI said:


> All ready for touch down!




Nice shot!


----------



## 7DmkI (Jan 15, 2018)

Click said:


> 7DmkI said:
> 
> 
> > All ready for touch down!
> ...



Thanks, Click!


----------



## lion rock (Jan 15, 2018)

Wow!
Excellent.
-r



martinslade said:


> Peregrine with half eaten pigeon in golden hour


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi 7D. 
Very nice shot, great angle! Was the camera close to water level? 

Cheers, Graham. 



7DmkI said:


> All ready for touch down!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi Martin. 
Very nice shot, lovely light. 

Cheers, Graham. 



martinslade said:


> Peregrine with half eaten pigeon in golden hour


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2018)

Very nice shot, Martin.


----------



## martinslade (Jan 15, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Wow!
> Excellent.
> -r
> 
> ...



thanks lion rock


----------



## martinslade (Jan 15, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Martin.
> Very nice shot, lovely light.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



thanks Graham


----------



## martinslade (Jan 15, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Martin.



thanks Click


----------



## spandau (Jan 15, 2018)

Red Shoulder Hawk getting ready to land on branch. 


Canon 70D 1/1600 Second, F5.65, ISO 1000, +0.7 Step, Canon 400MM F5.6L


----------



## spandau (Jan 15, 2018)

Red Tail Hawk diving from tree.


----------



## 7DmkI (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks, Graham.

Yes, one knee down, handheld and close to the water.





Valvebounce said:


> Hi 7D.
> Very nice shot, great angle! Was the camera close to water level?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## AlanF (Jan 16, 2018)

A couple of shots of a kestrel in flight in Tenerife. The 400mm DO II with the 1.4xTC is no slouch on the 5DIV for BIF


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi Alan. 
Very nice, I really like the 2nd shot just leaving (or did he pop over) the cactus. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> A couple of shots of a kestrel in flight in Tenerife. The 400mm DO II with the 1.4xTC is no slouch on the 5DIV for BIF


----------



## AlanF (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks Graham. It was fasten your seat belts, stow your trays, turn of electronic devices for take off.


----------



## Cog (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 22, 2018)

Cog said:


> ...



Hey, is that a Cog-morant in flight  ;D

Nice capture Cog! Beautiful light on the bird (late in the day?)

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2018)

Nice shot, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Jan 22, 2018)

*Nat_WA, Click*
Thank you, guys! No, it’s morning, actually. Light in the desert is weird.


----------



## JBSF (Jan 22, 2018)

sedwards said:


> Speaking of braving the cold , daily average here has been right around -25 for the last 6 days. It really has the Bluejays hitting the feeders more than usual. This is from a back yard setup at my friends house. I couldnt believe that I got this in focus when I saw it on the computer.
> 
> 
> _DIV0719 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr



This is a superb photo, even if it is a common bird shot at a feeder. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 23, 2018)

Not you typical flight shot but ...  Really tough to get sharp focus.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 23, 2018)

Very nice shot, Jack.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 23, 2018)

+1.
-r



Click said:


> Very nice shot, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks guys. I'll take it for now because I'm struggling to do better. My major obstacle is that I'm backlit and trying to illuminate the shadows with two flashes and of course that means one decent shot only assuming it's fill flash. My observatory faces oppositely and doesn't have that problem but it has others, for example shading of the sun. These guys and others do not prefer me to be visible so to be close I have to be hidden. However, all this is fine for just a winter diversion. 

Riley, finally yesterday a Pileated showed up after many absent weeks; why I don't know.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jan 23, 2018)

Jack,
You don't have to struggle. What you're doing is multiples better than what I can do. I feature blurred undistinguished tails, my expertise! If there's a contest for that kind of shooting, I'll win, definitely.

When you have interesting birds, shoot them and post here.
-r




Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys. I'll take it for now because I'm struggling to do better. My major obstacle is that I'm backlit and trying to illuminate the shadows with two flashes and of course that means one decent shot only assuming it's fill flash. My observatory faces oppositely and doesn't have that problem but it has others, for example shading of the sun. These guys and others do not prefer me to be visible so to be close I have to be hidden. However, all this is fine for just a winter diversion.
> 
> Riley, finally yesterday a Pileated showed up after many absent weeks; why I don't know.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 23, 2018)

Riley, even though my mother is no longer with me I still hear her voice saying, you have to do good job or the best you can.  I can't escape it. 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jan 23, 2018)

Bless her heart!
She taught you well.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Riley, even though my mother is no longer with me I still hear her voice saying, you have to do good job or the best you can.  I can't escape it.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi Jack. 
Providing you are doing your best, no one can ask for more, if your best doesn’t please others that is their problem not yours! 
Told to me by a very wise woman, my grandmother. 
It looks to me like you always try to do your best!

Cheers, Graham. 




Jack Douglas said:


> Riley, even though my mother is no longer with me I still hear her voice saying, you have to do good job or the best you can.  I can't escape it.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 25, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jack.
> Providing you are doing your best, no one can ask for more, if your best doesn’t please others that is their problem not yours!
> Told to me by a very wise woman, my grandmother.
> It looks to me like you always try to do your best!
> ...



Thanks Graham. You are right and of course I generally do my best unless there is reason to do a "haywire" job. The problem is that sometimes nothing seems good enough because it's not as close to perfection as I might regard possible and all the fretting just makes one miserable. And that's not the best way to "enjoy" photography as a hobby!  Thankfully, I have never held others to my self imposed strictness and try always to accept other peoples best (even if it's crummy), especially children.

Hopefully, others thinking of posting here realize that all levels are fine to post since it's more about the fun of sharing. Even some "I came ever so close" would be interesting, so here is one from me. If at first you don't succeed ...

Jack


----------



## bjd (Jan 26, 2018)

Kestrel by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

The moment you realize your Camera is still too loud. He was hovering close to me and looked over everytime I took a shot. 5DMK4 on silent/quiet shooting setting. He still carried on hunting though.
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Jan 26, 2018)

Heads-up! by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr


----------



## bjd (Jan 26, 2018)

Kestrel Landing Sequence by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Just for fun......

Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2018)

Nice series, bjd.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 26, 2018)

+1
-r



Click said:


> Nice series, bjd.


----------



## NancyP (Jan 26, 2018)

Now I really like the kestrel-landing-on-light-pole shot, because that's what I see (albeit more often with starlings) in my urban life. I have a similar shot (not technically as high quality) of kestrel-perched-on-No-Parking-sign, I drag it out for a "humor" spacer slide every once in a while. I think it is worthwhile documenting birds and other life infiltrating "human" territory, as well as the more beautiful shots of wildlife in more natural settings.

The nuthatch shot - it's a start. I commend your effort, because these are not the easiest birds to photograph in flight.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 26, 2018)

NancyP, you're right, we shouldn't have such an aversion to shots in Urban environments but I've cropped out such things.

bjd, lovely, and an experience I wish I were enjoying. I've also found the noisy shutter to be a negative (1DX2 is bad) but now that I've gotten used to it, my awareness of it ruining chances has diminished. Maybe it's just me but many birds are pretty tolerant. That could be because my shots tend to be in locations where humans are around and there is noise in general.

And, isn't it nice when a bird looks at you. I've even shouted to try to achieve that. 

Jack


----------



## bjd (Jan 26, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> NancyP, you're right, we shouldn't have such an aversion to shots in Urban environments but I've cropped out such things.
> 
> bjd, lovely, and an experience I wish I were enjoying. I've also found the noisy shutter to be a negative (1DX2 is bad) but now that I've gotten used to it, my awareness of it ruining chances has diminished. Maybe it's just me but many birds are pretty tolerant. That could be because my shots tend to be in locations where humans are around and there is noise in general.
> 
> ...


Hi Jack,
he was concentrating on his prey looking down and every time I took a shot he looked over to me, as if to say "Do you mind not doing that its ruining my concentration?". He did get the mouse in the end and is getting very tolerant of me. I did take the Kestrel shots sat in my car. I think they get tolerant if people are around, they don't get tame, but stay around a lot longer than other "wilder" Birds would.
The Dunnock in my garden will wander around between my feet if I just stand still when he arrives.

I have had some pretty tame Great Tits in my garden, its even better when a Bird flies straight towards you, on purpose! 

Cheers Brian


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 26, 2018)

Hey Brian, good to hear you're enjoying the little guys just like me. A foot of swirling snow and heavy gusting winds and I was just out replenishing the feed. For us it's the chickadees that are so lovable.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 26, 2018)

bjd said:


> Kestrel Landing Sequence by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
> 
> Just for fun......
> 
> Cheers Brian



Very nice shot.... love it!


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 26, 2018)

A couple of recent Hummers. 

They are in flight, but guess baited in the sense of heading to a feeder  still, liked the results!


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2018)

Very nice shots, snappy604.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 27, 2018)

snappy604, what's the difference if they are headed for flowers or a feeder. I can't perceive any, the colors look the same ... 

V nice.

Jack


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 27, 2018)

feeder means less work stalking them ;-)... 

Its still neat (btw the buggers always look green unless the light hits them right to get that pink) but there are philisophies on getting shots 'in wild' vs 'baited' vs 'captivity'

Just thought I'd be clear they're wild birds, but they are coming to an area to be fed (baited).


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 27, 2018)

looking through some fantastic shots out there, but reminded me of a set of pics I took a while ago while plane spotting, but caught some a pair of young eagles chasing a seagull.. gull wised up and hit the water with the eagles following (sorry only one made the shot). Thought they were going to die, but oddly after about 15 minutes they managed to get out. Sorry for the poor quality, light was bad, wasn't prepped etc, but still interesting


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 27, 2018)

snappy604, very interesting. A good example of how the story can over-ride the importance of image quality. Of course we'd prefer a better image but still well worth showing! That was a pretty exciting activity going on. 

I've watched the ravens harass the Bald eagles with impunity even dive bombing them and came ever so close to a nice shot. The small pair is separate incident. This was May so probably the eagles were to close to nests??

Jack


----------



## bjd (Jan 27, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> snappy604, very interesting. A good example of how the story can over-ride the importance of image quality. Of course we'd prefer a better image but still well worth showing! That was a pretty exciting activity going on.
> 
> I've watched the ravens harass the Bald eagles with impunity even dive bombing them and came ever so close to a nice shot. The small pair is separate incident. This was May so probably the eagles were to close to nests??
> 
> Jack


On the same subject, Black-Tailed Godwits and Lapwings teaming up to chase Ravens away from their nesting areas. Have seen Curlews join in and they also chase Herons and Buzzards off too. And probably other predators that I haven't seen yet.
Subjects too far away for a good shot though.

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Jan 27, 2018)

bjd said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > snappy604, very interesting. A good example of how the story can over-ride the importance of image quality. Of course we'd prefer a better image but still well worth showing! That was a pretty exciting activity going on.
> ...


----------



## Cog (Jan 27, 2018)

Cormorants


----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2018)

Nice pictures, Cog.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 27, 2018)

Cog,
bjd,
Jack,
Well done guys.
-r


----------



## Click (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice shot, martinslade.


----------



## martinslade (Jan 28, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice shot, martinslade.



thanks click


----------



## becceric (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm lucky enough to have a Bald eagle nest nearby. I managed to get a few shot this foggy morning. Also here is a shot of the same nest in better weather.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 29, 2018)

bjd said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > snappy604, very interesting. A good example of how the story can over-ride the importance of image quality. Of course we'd prefer a better image but still well worth showing! That was a pretty exciting activity going on.
> ...



Pictures like this are usually far more interesting than "perfect" pictures... It is the story that makes it a great shot....

BTW, blurry "bigfoot" pictures sell for far more than those perfect National Geographic images.....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 29, 2018)

becceric yes, lucky indeed and it's good to see you taking advantage to produce some very nice shots. The last eagle nest like that I saw was so high up it was very challenging to shoot.

Jack


----------



## martinslade (Jan 29, 2018)

Waders


----------



## martinslade (Jan 29, 2018)

Ringed Plover


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2018)

martinslade said:


> Waders



Cool shots. I especially like the first one.


----------



## martinslade (Jan 29, 2018)

Click said:


> martinslade said:
> 
> 
> > Waders
> ...



thanks click


----------



## lion rock (Jan 29, 2018)

martinslade,
nice congregations!
-r


----------



## Cog (Jan 29, 2018)

*Click, lion rock*
Thanks, guys!


----------



## Eldar (Jan 29, 2018)

What happens if you throw a fish in the air over a group of Dalmatian Pelicans?

... This happens


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2018)

Excellent shot. Well done, Eldar. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 29, 2018)

Eldar, where have you been? Fishing I guess - fishing and photography seem to be pretty compatible hobbies, unless you want to eat the fish of course.  This is nice but I bet you'd like to try a few more.

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Jan 29, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Eldar, where have you been? Fishing I guess - fishing and photography seem to be pretty compatible hobbies, unless you want to eat the fish of course.  This is nice but I bet you'd like to try a few more.
> 
> Jack


I have been to Lake Kerkini in the northern Greece. They have a large colony of these magnificent birds. And you´re right, I have a few more ...

This is just before sunrise, temperature way below freezing and the pelicans are still cold, sleepy and slow.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 29, 2018)

Eldar, very nice. Keep em coming.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2018)

Lovely. Very nice shot, Eldar.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 29, 2018)

Eldar,
This is real pretty. Add the birds, gorgeous.
-r


----------



## Eldar (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks guys.

Here is another


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 29, 2018)

Eldar said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Here is another



That is so funny. It deserves a caption, something like"LAUGH??? i laughed so hard I dropped my dinner!"


----------



## lion rock (Jan 30, 2018)

Look I have a built in bib!
-r



Mikehit said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys.
> ...


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 30, 2018)

Eldar said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Here is another


Oh man! That is one great shot!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 30, 2018)

Common Goldeneye duck, very heavily cropped.... I can see where a 1200F5.6 would be useful


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys.
> ...



+1

Well done, Eldar.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 30, 2018)

May 2015, I wish I were there now. Good old 1D4.


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2018)

Great shot, Jack.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 30, 2018)

Click said:


> Great shot, Jack.



+1
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks guys.

I'm going through old shots I never took time for in 2015, starting with this. These represent a "flock" of eagles I couldn't get close to, but some of them flew my way from time to time, thankfully. Count them. Being there was a real eye opener for me.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 30, 2018)

Three more.

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 30, 2018)

martinslade said:


> Waders



Awesome flight pictures martinslade; I especially like the first one - this whole cloud of birds sharp against the soft, OoF background!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 30, 2018)

Eldar said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Here is another



Such a beak - and still loosing the fish 
V. well captured Eldar!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 30, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Three more.
> 
> Jack



You may have replaced the 1D4 - but these show that it was a very capable camera in your hands!
Nice pict's! (Not a bird to argue with btw...)

Wiebe.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 30, 2018)

Jack,
Good eagles!
-r


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Three more.
> 
> Jack



very nice series. Well done, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks guys. Wiebe, I loved the 1D4 and would not have replaced it except that the higher ISO shots were not great if cropped. ISO 640 was fine, 800 not bad but above that I was comparing to the 6D and it wasn't good. Bought used and sold without loss as a stop gap while waiting for the 1DX2.

Now, if I can just get back to Haida Gwaii in the near future to get better shots!

One more.

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Jan 31, 2018)

Great eagle shots Jack !
I am still stuck with the 1D4 for now and you are right about the noise past 800iso. I can get usable shots up to iso 3200 if i expose way to the right but it takes a considerable amount of post processing to clean them up. On day i will be able to upgrade but untill then I will just hope for good light lol
this is from a couple of weeks ago, in good light ;D
1D4 400f5.6L
1/2500 , f5.6 , iso 320


_D4_3495 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 31, 2018)

Great Eagle shots, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2018)

guys, no need for complements, but thanks as always. I'll post a few more of the better ones. I had shot so few BIF before this that I certainly missed out on many opportunities but still came home happy with good shots becoming more numerous on my last day at the bay. The eagles in the 1DX thread had gotten me all fired up and was responsible for my choice of destination. 

BTW, it was very difficult in the bright H G sun to get both shadows and whites and I have quite few cases of blown highlights. 

Stuart I'd gladly trade.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jan 31, 2018)

He's posing for you, Jack!
Well shot!
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> guys, no need for complements, but thanks as always. I'll post a few more of the better ones. I had shot so few BIF before this that I certainly missed out on many opportunities but still came home happy with good shots becoming more numerous on my last day at the bay. The eagles in the 1DX thread had gotten me all fired up and was responsible for my choice of destination.
> 
> BTW, it was very difficult in the bright H G sun to get both shadows and whites and I have quite few cases of blown highlights.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2018)

Riley, one came swooping over my head not more than a few of feet above, I could feel the air. This wouldn't normally happen but a pair of Haida were cleaning their salmon not many yards in front of me and the eagles wanted the heads that were tossed in the puddles since the tide was out.

One more.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2018)

Another.

Jack


----------



## martinslade (Jan 31, 2018)

In coming...


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 31, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Another.
> 
> Jack



Keep 'em coming, Jack. I've been to Canada 4 times now to watch bears and each time it seems it is the eagles that get more of my attention, especially photographically. Lovely animals.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 31, 2018)

sedwards said:


> Great eagle shots Jack !
> I am still stuck with the 1D4 for now and you are right about the noise past 800iso. I can get usable shots up to iso 3200 if i expose way to the right but it takes a considerable amount of post processing to clean them up. On day i will be able to upgrade but untill then I will just hope for good light lol
> this is from a couple of weeks ago, in good light ;D
> 1D4 400f5.6L
> ...



Well, same praise to you Stuart - your snowy owl is beautiful (even with "only" a 1D4 ).
Perfectly exposed in those conditions, the owl perfectly sharp where it even seems to be turning in flight (looking in a different direction from its flight path...).
I love the beautiful functionality of Owls in general and yours is a very fine example.

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 31, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> guys, no need for complements, but thanks as always. I'll post a few more of the better ones. I had shot so few BIF before this that I certainly missed out on many opportunities but still came home happy with good shots becoming more numerous on my last day at the bay. The eagles in the 1DX thread had gotten me all fired up and was responsible for my choice of destination.
> 
> BTW, it was very difficult in the bright H G sun to get both shadows and whites and I have quite few cases of blown highlights.
> 
> ...



Hi Jack,
I think you will be hard pressed to improve your eagle shots in case you visit H G again (now w.1DX2). With the bright light conditions you may not have had the ISO issue, but all else is hard to beat in your 1D4 eagles.
Excellent set!

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2018)

sedwards said:


> I am still stuck with the 1D4 for now and you are right about the noise past 800iso. I can get usable shots up to iso 3200 if i expose way to the right but it takes a considerable amount of post processing to clean them up. On day i will be able to upgrade but untill then I will just hope for good light lol
> this is from a couple of weeks ago, in good light ;D
> 1D4 400f5.6L
> 1/2500 , f5.6 , iso 320




Beautiful bird. Excellent shot, Stuart.


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2018)

Jack,

Very nice, Eagle shots. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks guys. An eagle head and a shaded body makes for lots of DR, for sure. Frustrating and challenging, especially for a novice. I have lots more but none are any better so here is one last one where the lighting was better and the pose was good.

Jack


----------



## tron (Feb 1, 2018)

Hey Jack did you shoot this BIF with your new Nikon 1DxII model? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Monte (Feb 1, 2018)

Cropped, taken from my boat while fishing.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 1, 2018)

Tron I wish I could say yes. I started shooting eagles in H G with the 6D for better IQ but quickly realized that for BIF the 1D4 speed and great AF was more important. I have no doubt the 1DX2 would have helped but mainly with IQ since I wasn't too handicapped in other respects.

Monte, V nice. I observed what you shot many times and did get some shots but typically they were too far away. It was a real treat to be in the midst of eagles and I envy folk who live where these magnificent birds are relatively common; just think not many years back they were endangered.

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2018)

Jack and Monte,

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## Monte (Feb 2, 2018)

Click said:


> Jack and Monte,
> 
> Very nice shots, guys.



Thanks,


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2018)

Nice.  Well done, martinslade.


----------



## martinslade (Feb 2, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice.  Well done, martinslade.



thanks click


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 2, 2018)

Martin, very nice!

Jack


----------



## martinslade (Feb 2, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Martin, very nice!
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack


----------



## NancyP (Feb 2, 2018)

Hey, Monte V, nice shot - taken from a boat no less.


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 2, 2018)

American Bald Eagle @ Crescent. by BNV Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 2, 2018)

Nice one Bert. Where was it taken?

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2018)

Very nice shot, Bert63.

Welcome to CR.


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 3, 2018)

A few more shots from today. 



1DX_6373 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr


1DX_6112 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr


1DX_5915 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr


1DX_6018 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2018)

Ryananthony said:


> A few more shots from today.




Very nice series. Well done, Ryananthony.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 3, 2018)

Just nice!
-r



Click said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > A few more shots from today.
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 3, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Just nice!
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



Yes v nice. Funny, in my limited exposure of about one month I never saw the eagles fighting over food. On the ground they just waited in line very politely. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 3, 2018)

Beautiful ryananthony. I have been reading all the stuff about the superiority of Nikon for BIF instead of logging to my favourite threads. It does seem that we can squeeze something out of our inadequate gear, or at least you can.

I've now looked at their exifs. Which of the 150-600mms are you using?


----------



## Monte (Feb 3, 2018)

Awesome Ryan, is there a forth Eagle in that mix up? trying to figure out the one tail feather set and wing coming down out of the mix up. Stunning shot!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 3, 2018)

Not a tracked shot requiring skill, but it's flight.  

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2018)

Excellent shot, Jack.


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks for the very kind words everyone. I appreciate it. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Yes v nice. Funny, in my limited exposure of about one month I never saw the eagles fighting over food. On the ground they just waited in line very politely.
> 
> Jack



Proof that not all canadians (birds) are as polite as people think. 



AlanF said:


> Beautiful ryananthony. I have been reading all the stuff about the superiority of Nikon for BIF instead of logging to my favourite threads. It does seem that we can squeeze something out of our inadequate gear, or at least you can.
> 
> I've now looked at their exifs. Which of the 150-600mms are you using?



Thank you. Funny enough, Im picking up a D500 and 300PF this weekend, in hopes it will be a very small packaged birding set up for the wife. Also to test the Nikon waters (no relation to this Artie thread) perhaps I will share a few Nikon images in the coming months. 

As to your question, I am using the Sigma Contemporary. Over all I enjoy, but the image stabilizer is not very good. 



Monte said:


> Awesome Ryan, is there a forth Eagle in that mix up? trying to figure out the one tail feather set and wing coming down out of the mix up. Stunning shot!



I only remembered three, but you're right, the tail feather looks very strange, and caused me to double check. Turns out they are pretty flexible. 


1DX_6113 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 3, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Not a tracked shot requiring skill, but it's flight.
> 
> Jack



I really like the wing position Jack. Great shot.


----------



## Viper28 (Feb 3, 2018)

A few of the Red Kites taken at Gigrin Farm feeding station in Mid-Wales, UK. Canon 7D+300/2.8L


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2018)

Great shots, Simon. 8) Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks guys and great shots everyone.

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 4, 2018)

Viper28, I like the first picture a lot. The other birds add excitement to me. 

A few more images of Northern Harriers. 



1DX_6634 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr


1DX_6670 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr


1DX_6775 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, Ryan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Ryan.



+1

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Feb 4, 2018)

Lots of good ones in the thread. Fun to follow.

Here is another Dalmatian Pelican, unsure where to fly


----------



## lion rock (Feb 4, 2018)

Yeah, fun to see your photos.
-r



Eldar said:


> Lots of good ones in the thread. Fun to follow.
> 
> Here is another Dalmatian Pelican, unsure where to fly


----------



## jprusa (Feb 4, 2018)

Eldar said:


> Lots of good ones in the thread. Fun to follow.
> 
> Here is another Dalmatian Pelican, unsure where to fly


Great photo Eldar


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2018)

Cool shot, Eldar.


----------



## jprusa (Feb 4, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Ryan.


+1


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2018)

Praise to all contributing. This and the other thread are like therapy. 

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 4, 2018)

Eldar said:


> Lots of good ones in the thread. Fun to follow.
> 
> Here is another Dalmatian Pelican, unsure where to fly



Nice!


----------



## ISv (Feb 4, 2018)

Eldar said:


> Lots of good ones in the thread. Fun to follow.
> 
> Here is another Dalmatian Pelican, unsure where to fly



Great shots Eldar - all of them!


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Feb 5, 2018)

Perhaps in contrast to the dalmatian pelican from Eldar. 



Feb 4 12 by mbarrett5076, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 5, 2018)

Very nice. Well done, Busted Knuckles.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice. Well done, Busted Knuckles.



+1 Looks like the lady lost her skirt. 

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 5, 2018)

Eldar said:


> Lots of good ones in the thread. Fun to follow.
> 
> Here is another Dalmatian Pelican, unsure where to fly



A very unusual pose, very well captured Eldar!

And your D.Pelican portrait can certainly pose as the "Beast" next to Busted Knuckles "Beauty" 
Very well done both!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 5, 2018)

Ryananthony said:


> Viper28, I like the first picture a lot. The other birds add excitement to me.
> 
> A few more images of Northern Harriers.
> 
> ...



Beautiful series Ryan!
Was it raining a little or are those midgets in the air?

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Feb 5, 2018)

Nice picture, martinslade.


----------



## martinslade (Feb 5, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice picture, martinslade.



Thanks Click


----------



## sedwards (Feb 6, 2018)

another snowy in flight


_D4_5114 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 6, 2018)

Have to love the Snowy!

Jack


----------



## ethanz (Feb 6, 2018)

Nice picture. Please send the snowy my way


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Feb 6, 2018)

sedwards said:


> another snowy in flight
> 
> 
> _D4_5114 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


That is a great picture of the snowy inbound, not easy to get, Stuart, well done


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Feb 6, 2018)

Busted Knuckles said:


> Perhaps in contrast to the dalmatian pelican from Eldar.
> 
> 
> 
> Feb 4 12 by mbarrett5076, on Flickr


Like the colours in this capture, Busted Knuckles


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2018)

sedwards said:


> another snowy in flight



Beautiful shot! 8)


----------



## jprusa (Feb 6, 2018)

Busted Knuckles said:


> Perhaps in contrast to the dalmatian pelican from Eldar.
> 
> 
> 
> Feb 4 12 by mbarrett5076, on Flickr


Nice What kind of Heron is that?


----------



## sedwards (Feb 6, 2018)

jprusa said:


> Busted Knuckles said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps in contrast to the dalmatian pelican from Eldar.
> ...


 Thats a reddish egret and a beauty of a shot !


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 6, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Nice one Bert. Where was it taken?
> 
> Jack



Thanks! Whidbey Island WA.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 6, 2018)

Bert63 said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Bert. Where was it taken?
> ...



Thanks, amazing how these guys have recovered over recent years.

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 6, 2018)

sedwards said:


> another snowy in flight
> 
> 
> _D4_5114 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr



Beautiful shot.


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 6, 2018)

Great Egret
at 400mm


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2018)

Nice shot, kodakrome.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 6, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice shot, kodakrome.



+1

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks, Click and Jack!


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 10, 2018)

sedwards, beautiful shots. I wish to capture shots of a snowy like that one day.

Here are some of a Barn owl from today.



_NIK5666 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr



_NIK5622 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr



_NIK5665 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr



_NIK5662 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, Ryan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 10, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Ryan.



+1 A rather odd looking owl depending on angle but lovely photos.

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 10, 2018)

Good job you had the D500 and 200-500 at hand, we all know that kind of image is impossible with a Canon combo¹. :

In all seriousness the reason I looked the camera info up was because I found the bokeh pretty busy and wondered if it was the lens or the background or simply an interaction of the two.

¹: Yes I do realize they were actually shot with the Nikon gear.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 10, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Good job you had the D500 and 200-500 at hand, we all know that kind of image is impossible with a Canon combo¹. :
> 
> In all seriousness the reason I looked the camera info up was because I found the bokeh pretty busy and wondered if it was the lens or the background or simply an interaction of the two.
> 
> ¹: Yes I do realize they were actually shot with the Nikon gear.



Scott, I don't have the ability to just eye the photo and recognize a characteristic in the bokeh but I did wonder if there was some effects due to the LP filter absence.

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 10, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Good job you had the D500 and 200-500 at hand, we all know that kind of image is impossible with a Canon combo¹. :
> 
> In all seriousness the reason I looked the camera info up was because I found the bokeh pretty busy and wondered if it was the lens or the background or simply an interaction of the two.
> 
> ¹: Yes I do realize they were actually shot with the Nikon gear.



Thanks for the comments, Jack and click. 

Privatebydesign, the bokeh is busy. The background was busy, and at f6.3 it's not smoothing much out. The Nikon 200-500 is known to have a more distractive background compared to the sigma 150-600 as well.


----------



## ethanz (Feb 10, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful pictures, Ryan.
> ...



Barn owls are magnificent creatures, so interesting and beautiful.

Cool pictures Ryan, even if they were with a Nikon  ;D


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 10, 2018)

Lift off
The babies are learning to fly. I followed the mating pair of Ospreys for months and on this trip they were jumping up and down when the wind picked up. They were testing their wings with short hovers in this shot.




Lift Off 31 June 2010- 2213 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2018)

Nice shot, Keith.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 10, 2018)

Keith, nice experience and shots, share more.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 10, 2018)

Ryananthony said:


> sedwards, beautiful shots. I wish to capture shots of a snowy like that one day.
> 
> Here are some of a Barn owl from today.



Ryan
They are really great photos. But, like the one you posted in Bird Portraits, the downloads are very noisy. It's of interest to all of us weighing up the D500 to know what it is really like aside from its awesome AF. Are you processing RAW files or are these jpegs from the camera? Are you not bothering to suppress noise?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 10, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > sedwards, beautiful shots. I wish to capture shots of a snowy like that one day.
> ...



Alan, although I share your interest, I think it might be a bit much to expect someone just investing a lot of money in their gear to start digging deeply for its shortcomings. Like me with the 1DX2, there are somethings that aren't up to the 5D4 level but I prefer not to make them my focus or it tends to spoil the experience. Just my thoughts. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 10, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Ryananthony said:
> ...



Jack, that is unduly defensive - it's hardly digging deep to ask about noise levels and whether those are out of camera jpegs or RAW? They are Nikon shots posted on a Canon forum to show us what the new gear can do so of course we want to know what is going on with them.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi Alan, Jack, Ryan. 
Don’t forget the shots seen on the forum are squished as it were and not true representations of the shots until you open them in their own page! 
Aside from that lots of superb shots recently, well done all. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 11, 2018)

Alan, personally, good or bad I prefer to know every gory detail but that doesn't mean it necessary makes for a more enjoyable experience. Of course, we read reviews and discuss these things in technical threads. And some of those threads can get pretty heated. 

A thread dedicated to sharing bird photos may not fully align with your objective. The bottom line is that it's Ryan's call how much he wishes to delve into such things in this thread. I don't think my stance is being defensive, I'm just offering an observation and as always have no interest in dictating what others do. 

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 11, 2018)

Sorry guys for the delayed response. Alan, I hope it doesn't bother you that I'm posting Nikon images in this thread. I have only ever shot canon, and still own canon gear, but I purchased the d500, for my wife to pair with the very light weight 300PF and compare. This had nothing to do with the Artie thread and I didn't actually mention they were on a d500 because I figured it didn't matter. I've been sharing images on here for a while and I hope that can continue regardless of what it was taken on.

The images are noisy, especially compared to my 1dx. But I have never used noise reduction on any of the images I've posted. I don't like the loss of detail and much prefer the noise over the two. Perhaps I'm not skilled enough with that.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 11, 2018)

Ryananthony said:


> Sorry guys for the delayed response. Alan, I hope it doesn't bother you that I'm posting Nikon images in this thread. I have only ever shot canon, and still own canon gear, but I purchased the d500, for my wife to pair with the very light weight 300PF and compare. This had nothing to do with the Artie thread and I didn't actually mention they were on a d500 because I figured it didn't matter. I've been sharing images on here for a while and I hope that can continue regardless of what it was taken on.
> 
> The images are noisy, especially compared to my 1dx. But I have never used noise reduction on any of the images I've posted. I don't like the loss of detail and much prefer the noise over the two. Perhaps I'm not skilled enough with that.



For what it's worth NIK selective NR can kill background noise without applying it to the subject material if you wish to bother doing that. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 11, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan, Jack, Ryan.
> Don’t forget the shots seen on the forum are squished as it were and not true representations of the shots until you open them in their own page!
> Aside from that lots of superb shots recently, well done all.
> 
> ...



I wrote that the downloads are noisy - I always download attachments to examine or look at Flickr to see the originals and hopefully the EXIFS as I want to learn how others use settings etc and what a camera can do. I participate to share information, amongst other matters. What I wanted to know here was whether they were out of camera jpegs or RAW, and it looks as if I won't know and will have to try a D500 myself.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 11, 2018)

There is so much talk about Nikon AF being so superior but I find my 5DIV and 400mm DO II really reliable. With the bare lens, I was able to get shot after shot of puffins whizzing past last year, with the 1.4xTC it rarely misses for me. With the 2xTC at 800mm it's relatively slow, but it's really quite good for distant birds. This morning in a pair of teals skimmed across the lake 60m in front of my hide. I wasn't ready but fired off two shots. The light was pretty poor, but I got acceptable images. The drake in front is in good focus but the duck behind is on the edge of the depth of field.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 11, 2018)

Alan, no problem with your various assertions other than your interests might fall more squarely in a technical gear thread. In that case I'd expect the various points to be discussed and debated with gusto. All I've suggested is that folk posting to a birds thread might be more interested in the esthetics, composition, type of bird or pose and less in the technical. A while back someone commented that threads like this are so civil and enjoyable without insults be hurled around. ;D I tend to agree.

Now if you started a thread on the capability of the D500 and I'd just bought one I'd probably be thrilled to contribute, for your benefit and others who'd be interested. My skin would be thick enough to handle whatever started to appear and it would actually be fun. I don't control CR and I'm not trying to influence you away from gear questions in a bird thread (I'm also interested), rather, as previously stated I am just offering my thoughts. Perhaps others may wish to contribute theirs and whatever the outcome I'm fine with it. Perhaps my position is not unlike suggesting that politics not be discussed at the Christmas dinner table. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 12, 2018)

Canon Rumors is a web forum set up to discuss the latest Canon gear and its merits compared with other makes and how it affects your photography. As such, it is populated mainly by gearheads who want to elicit and exchange information, and do so at every opportunity. I am not going to start up a new thread every time I want to ask a technical question about a particular post. I have learned a great deal here about all aspects of photography and want to see the openness and exchange continue.


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 12, 2018)

Ryananthony said:


> sedwards, beautiful shots. I wish to capture shots of a snowy like that one day.
> 
> Here are some of a Barn owl from today.
> ...



Very nice barn owl pics Ryan!
I especially like the second one; composition, bird posture, good contrast in the bird (3rd and 4th seem a bit soft...) and background not overly busy... Well done

Wiebe.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 12, 2018)

One last time. Alan, I have no problem with your wants. I frequent CR for more or less the same reasons as you. Furthermore, I have no interest in dictating what anyone does. However, if you don't find all your technical needs being met on a bird photo display thread, _I was just offering an explanation for why that might be the case_. 

Keep up the good work, lovely bird postings and your helpful technical observations! 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 12, 2018)

I reciprocate your comments, Jack.


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Feb 13, 2018)

AlanF said:


> I reciprocate your comments, Jack.


That is a good capture of the two ducks in flight given the distance Allan, and the fact that you took it with the 2x extender in place!
Grant


----------



## AlanF (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks Grant. Looking back a year ago, I posted a series of shorteared owls in flight using the 400mm DO II + 2xTC + 5DIV. They were about 100m away against a background of hay and trees.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19270.msg646154#msg646154

Given the present discussion about Hazeghi migrating to Nikon, it is amusing to reread the caption:

"Ari Hazeghi writes that the 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 2xTC is too slow focussing for other than slow moving birds against a blue sky. Some 50% of my shots were ok for these flying low and fast against a background. All 100% crops at f/8, 1/1600 s and auto iso (~640-1250)."


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 13, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Thanks Grant. Looking back a year ago, I posted a series of shorteared owls in flight using the 400mm DO II + 2xTC + 5DIV. They were about 100m away against a background of hay and trees.
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19270.msg646154#msg646154
> 
> ...



So, my question would be, I wonder what Ari would say about your samples - can you hazard a guess? He seems to be very finicky about what he finds acceptable, at least judging from some of his comments like the 5% he misses. Is 100m too far to be acceptable?

I assume your point here is strictly that the AF came through well, at about 50% keeper rate. That's an awful lot better than zero. I'm dying to get out where there are numerous BIF to really evaluate my DO on the 1DX2 because the last couple of years have had me up to my ears in renovations. I won't be denied this summer-fall.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 13, 2018)

The point is that the lens and camera do lock focus accurately and fast enough with the 2xTC to be useful for distant BIF, which is when 800mm is really needed. If birds are that far away, I am happy to get a nice record for my end of year album. If they are close enough, the bare 400mm DO II on the 5DIV is blazingly fast and accurate and I can get great shots, and also with the 1.4xTC. The 100-400mm II is no slouch either. My Sigma and Tamrons are not in the same league for AF. Ari writes that the 1DX does focus fast with the 2xTC so you should be even better placed.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 13, 2018)

AlanF said:


> The point is that the lens and camera do lock focus accurately and fast enough with the 2xTC to be useful for distant BIF, which is when 800mm is really needed. If birds are that far away, I am happy to get a nice record for my end of year album. If they are close enough, the bare 400mm DO II on the 5DIV is blazingly fast and accurate and I can get great shots, and also with the 1.4xTC. The 100-400mm II is no slouch either. My Sigma and Tamrons are not in the same league for AF. Ari writes that the 1DX does focus fast with the 2xTC so you should be even better placed.



OK, that's what I figured you were getting at. Thanks.

I've held off chasing a second camera (for my wife, but _I might use it_ ). I'd thought the 6D2 would do but now probably not. A 5D4?? - somehow I'm not totally thrilled with that idea given it's similarity to what I have and it's large/heavy size. Maybe just a travel camera. So, I wait, surprisingly without GAS.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 13, 2018)

Jack same here for a camera for my wife. She does well with the 5DSR + 100-400mm II but it is heavy for her. I have been considering several systems from the RX10 IV, Panasonic G9 and Olympus OMD-1 II. Like Ryan, I would plump maybe for the D500 and 300mm f/4 PF. I just wish Canon would come up with a competitor to both. The Tamron 100-400mm on the 5DSR is noticeably lighter and quite good but not for BIF. I am not giving up on my 5DIV and 400mm DO II, which I think are just superb, giving a wide aperture bare and 800mm at the other extreme, which I use for most of the time.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 14, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Jack same here for a camera for my wife. She does well with the 5DSR + 100-400mm II but it is heavy for her. I have been considering several systems from the RX10 IV, Panasonic G9 and Olympus OMD-1 II. Like Ryan, I would plump maybe for the D500 and 300mm f/4 PF. I just wish Canon would come up with a competitor to both. The Tamron 100-400mm on the 5DSR is noticeably lighter and quite good but not for BIF. I am not giving up on my 5DIV and 400mm DO II, which I think are just superb, giving a wide aperture bare and 800mm at the other extreme, which I use for most of the time.



Well, once again we parallel one another. I'll be interested in your decision. It would be much more sensible to stay Canon if possible since I, like you, love my DO. This could be a last major expenditure. I wonder what a 5DSR2 might have to offer?

Jack


----------



## SevenDUser (Feb 18, 2018)

Northern harrier ... 1Dx2 500mm 1.4x


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2018)

Nice pictures, SevenDUser.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 19, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, SevenDUser.



V nice. How much cropping?

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Feb 19, 2018)

Sometime everything just works out. this is full frame cropped to 16x9 and actually added a sliver of canvas to the left side to make both sides even. i didnt think i could squeeze he in the frame as close as she was but i got her and the focus was spot on to boot lol
1D4 400mm f5.6L
f5.6 1/3200 iso 200


_D4_6685 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2018)

Awesome. Great shot, Stuart.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 19, 2018)

Click said:


> Awesome. Great shot, Stuart.



+1

Jack


----------



## GN Photos (Feb 19, 2018)

Awesome. Great shot, Stuart.

+2

Beautiful subject and framing, couldn't be more spectacular.

Geoff


----------



## HB (Feb 19, 2018)

I had only gone to check what gulls were at the local roost when the sun appeared just as shower clouds were departing, provided a lovely blank background for a passing black-headed gull which I think transformed it's uniform plumage into something else, I hope you agree.


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2018)

Very nice pictures. I especially like the first one. Well done, HB.


----------



## Talys (Feb 19, 2018)

This little cutie of a hummingbird was in my back yard -- taken with 6D2 and 100-400LII, handheld.


----------



## Cog (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Cog (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 19, 2018)

HB, I agree. V nice Cog and Talys.

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2018)

Very nice shots, Cog. I especially like the second one.


----------



## monkey44 (Feb 20, 2018)

Gotta take a moment here to tip my hat to some of you photographers on this site ... I've been in this business a lot of years, and it just floors me when I see such excellent technique and captures ... We see so much published nowadays on "speed by" daily websites that lack quality, and cheapens the ability for good quality photos to find home on these sites at a rate that makes it worth the time - news sites etc. 

I know some on here are pros, and some not. So, the sales mean less to some of you, but that does not lessen the value of great photography and the time it takes to learn it and perform at a professional level ...  

Just had to say it --


----------



## lion rock (Feb 20, 2018)

Cog's photos are splendid.
-r



Cog said:


>


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 20, 2018)

monkey44, that's welcome encouragement for all of us. How about posting a bird or two.

I think I still qualify as a beginner after almost 5 years with a DSLR and I love it, try my best, and it really has been fun here on the CR bird threads.

Jack


----------



## Talys (Feb 20, 2018)

@Cog - Awesome whites, there. What a great photo 

@Jack - Thank you!


----------



## ISv (Feb 20, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> monkey44, that's welcome encouragement for all of us. How about posting a bird or two.
> 
> I think I still qualify as a beginner after almost 5 years with a DSLR and I love it, try my best, and it really has been fun here on the CR bird threads.
> 
> Jack



Monkey44, don't believe him! I believe he is really with that long (hmmm... short(?) experience) in DSLR but it eventually could mean short experience in PP (eventually!). Otherwise he is one hell of photographer (reed the very bottom of his posts (small letters)... visit the link and you can see some photos...).

Sorry Jack, I had to do this :-X!
;D


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 20, 2018)

HB said:


> I had only gone to check what gulls were at the local roost when the sun appeared just as shower clouds were departing, provided a lovely blank background for a passing black-headed gull which I think transformed it's uniform plumage into something else, I hope you agree.



Hi Harry, indeed - although a quite common bird it stands out very nice against the dark background. Nicely captured, good lighting (and exposed perfectly) with lots of detail visible; well done!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 20, 2018)

Cog said:


> ...



V. nice pictures Cog! Were they taken where your flickr page suggests? (Saudi Arabian coast...)

(I've seen them "pass through" on their way south, but didn't know where to )

Wiebe.


----------



## Cog (Feb 20, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Thanks! No, Flickr isn't lying. I'm in Qatar now. That's where the pics were shot.


----------



## HB (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks for the kind comments re. the B-H gull shots, It does give encouragement that I am finally getting it right sometimes. Like Jack I have only taken up photography in the last five years at a more serious though amateur level and have likened it to my efforts at golf, there was usually at least one or two good shots in a round to keep me striving for more. I was fortunate to have discovered CR early and absorbed the advice given on the various topics.
Thanks again,
harry.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 21, 2018)

HB, aren't we lucky. We don't have to earn money taking photos, which I imagine is a real challenge. I only hope that those of us who post freely don't negatively impact the pros.

ISv, I'll repeat something about when I joined CR. I honestly didn't know the creatures eyes must be in focus. Now that's about a clueless as they come!  Now I try to post photos with the eyes in focus so in that sense I've come a long way!

Jack


----------



## monkey44 (Feb 21, 2018)

ISv said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > monkey44, that's welcome encouragement for all of us. How about posting a bird or two.
> ...



Right - I just looked at his work - looks like there's a buncha photographers on this site, and then there's JACK!!!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 21, 2018)

I don't mind good clean fun but this is going a little far.  I don't measure up to many, maybe most contributors here. Period. And besides that I don't believe those that are here are interested in status; we simply love nature and in particular birds.

What I can say is that I try to contribute positively because it's one of the few threads where there isn't insults and continuous arguments about gear. I prefer to read those types of threads, mostly for a laugh, but also to glean the latest on Canon gear.

Click, help, defend me. 

Jack


----------



## ethanz (Feb 21, 2018)

monkey44 said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Anyone who has a 1dx2 is certainly a photographer. I can vouch for Jack. 

(Remember this when I visit Alberta this summer and come knocking...)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 21, 2018)

ethanz, you know this is completely off topic and forbidden by the forum. 

If you head Edmonton way be sure to get in touch in case I can help with some advice or whatever, however meager. My wife insisted I upgrade because she refused to believe my 6D was a good camera. It didn't make me any better!  It is a nice toy though. 

However, I wouldn't say that about the 400 DO II, I'm benefiting from 800mm. 

Jack


----------



## ISv (Feb 21, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> I don't mind good clean fun but this is going a little far.  I don't measure up to many, maybe most contributors here. Period. And besides that I don't believe those that are here are interested in status; we simply love nature and in particular birds.
> 
> What I can say is that I try to contribute positively because it's one of the few threads where there isn't insults and continuous arguments about gear. I prefer to read those types of threads, mostly for a laugh, but also to glean the latest on Canon gear.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 21, 2018)

I give up.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Feb 21, 2018)

No winning, no captives.
You're good, face it!
With or without all those equipment.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> I give up.
> 
> Jack


----------



## bjd (Feb 21, 2018)

Heron Take-Off by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Feb 21, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> I give up.
> 
> Jack


Don't give up Jack! Keep shooting and enjoy it.
Cheers Brian


----------



## tron (Feb 21, 2018)

This thread and the other with Bird portraits are my favorites 

Also, If you add some advise/conversation from knowledable members you see why I like this forum a lot. In fact it is my #1 in the internet.

Funny enough the Rumors part is the last of my interests! (But do not tell the forum admins about that ;D )


----------



## Click (Feb 21, 2018)

bjd said:


> Heron Take-Off
> 
> Cheers Brian




Beautiful light. Nicely done, Brian.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 21, 2018)

Click said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Heron Take-Off
> ...



+1 bjd, thanks for the encouragement. Even if I'm only half alive I'll be shooting. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 21, 2018)

Nice one!


----------



## sedwards (Feb 22, 2018)

My first try at a composite. 


_D4_6387 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2018)

Very nice. Well done, Stuart.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 22, 2018)

Luv it Stuart ... now if you just get rid of the distractions ... 

Jack


----------



## ethanz (Feb 22, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Luv it Stuart ... now if you just get rid of the distractions ...
> 
> Jack



I agree, shouldn't be hard to take that orange out with photoshop. 

Such beautiful birds


----------



## lion rock (Feb 22, 2018)

Nice!
-r



sedwards said:


> My first try at a composite.


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 24, 2018)

I'd like to thank this heron for flying in front of my camera.


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2018)

Very nice shot, kodakrome. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 24, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, kodakrome. Well done.



+1 are you saying you were patiently waiting?

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks Click and Jack.

Jack - the older I get, the less patience I have. The birds know this. I tell them upfront that they have 20 minutes.


----------



## Click (Feb 25, 2018)

lol ;D


----------



## lion rock (Feb 25, 2018)

I was in Vagas a decade ago and there was a curbside bird show. I asked bird handled how did he prevent the birds pooping during the show. He said it was 20 minutes, too!
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 25, 2018)

lion rock said:


> I was in Vagas a decade ago and there was a curbside bird show. I asked bird handled how did he prevent the birds pooping during the show. He said it was 20 minutes, too!
> -r


 My African Grey can hardly last 10 minutes and sometimes he doesn't squat! 

I don't have patience, I'm just too lazy to move.

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 25, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > I was in Vagas a decade ago and there was a curbside bird show. I asked bird handled how did he prevent the birds pooping during the show. He said it was 20 minutes, too!
> ...



That's a nice shot.


----------



## jolyonralph (Feb 25, 2018)

Was doing some portrait shots on the beach when got buzzed by a pelican. Using Sony A7RII at the time, fortunately had the metabones adaptor and the EF 135mm f/2.0 and 2x Extender in the bag which cobble together to a useable 270mm f/4 lens.

Not the ideal combination, but you use what you have...


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 25, 2018)

a few from yesterday testing sigma 150-600mm contemporary on a canon 80d.. works well!


----------



## Click (Feb 25, 2018)

snappy604 said:


> a few from yesterday testing sigma 150-600mm contemporary on a canon 80d.. works well!



Beautiful series. Well done, snappy604.


----------



## Talys (Feb 25, 2018)

I went on an eagle outing for a couple of days, snapped over 2000 pictures. Here are a few that I liked 

Here are some juvenile bald eagles. All of the photos were taken with a 6DII and 100-400LII.


----------



## Talys (Feb 25, 2018)

Here are some adult bald eagles


----------



## Talys (Feb 25, 2018)

And finally, this composite. 

It was a lucky fluke: AF caught the eagle with an out of focus moon, and after he flew out of the frame, AF grabbed the moon right behind him and took a couple more shots. I combined the two so that the moon and the eagle are both in focus


----------



## Click (Feb 25, 2018)

Great shots. 8) Well done, Phil.


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 26, 2018)

Oh sure, humans are smarter than birds. But birds don't have to care about gravity. You never see a bird falling down a flight of stairs.


----------



## tron (Feb 26, 2018)

kodakrome said:


> Oh sure, humans are smarter than birds. But birds don't have to care about gravity. You never see a bird falling down a flight of stairs.


Whaaaaat? You shot a flying Pelican super sharp! Arthur Morris sold all his Canon equipment and switched to Nikon because he could not shoot flying Pelicans among others! ;D 
I wonder how he will feel if he sees your Pelican shot ;D


----------



## Talys (Feb 26, 2018)

@Click - Thanks!

Here are a few more from the outing. It was a crisp winter day, which really cuts down on the haze, plus some snow on the ground, which helped reflect light upwards.


----------



## Click (Feb 26, 2018)

Another very nice series. Well done, Phil.


----------



## sedwards (Feb 26, 2018)

After a nap , its time for exersize


_D4_7229 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 26, 2018)

Awesome. Great shot, Stuart.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 26, 2018)

WOW!
-r



sedwards said:


> After a nap , its time for exersize


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 26, 2018)

sedwards said:


> After a nap , its time for exersize



I love that you can see the fine edges of the feathers. Great shot.


----------



## Talys (Feb 26, 2018)

Wow, beautiful owl, Stuart! I love the pose the owl is in 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 26, 2018)

lion rock said:


> WOW!
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



Add my WOW.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 26, 2018)

Very nice eagles and owl!


----------



## AlanF (Feb 26, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > I was in Vagas a decade ago and there was a curbside bird show. I asked bird handled how did he prevent the birds pooping during the show. He said it was 20 minutes, too!
> ...



Another good one of a redpoll!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 26, 2018)

Hey Alan, there are so many redpolls I have to quit shooting them for fear my wife will come after me with the broom. The snow is melting/receding and they are finding all the hidden berry fragments etc. Can't wait for spring here. 

Jack


----------



## bjd (Feb 27, 2018)

Fieldfare and Starling by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
Cheers Brian


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 27, 2018)

bjd, that's super nice ... even though it's a starling. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2018)

Excellent shot, bjd. Well done.


----------



## Cog (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## lion rock (Feb 27, 2018)

Cog,
Great mingling 'mingoes!
-r


----------



## bjd (Feb 27, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> bjd, that's super nice ... even though it's a starling.
> 
> Jack


They are endangered here, not seen everywhere any more.
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Feb 27, 2018)

Click said:


> Excellent shot, bjd. Well done.


Cheers Click


----------



## Cog (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## ethanz (Feb 27, 2018)

Cog said:


>



Nice shot. 

I'd remove the seagulls from the bottom.


----------



## Talys (Feb 27, 2018)

Wow, beautiful photos, Cog! I love them


----------



## AlanF (Mar 1, 2018)

Grim light today and heavy clouds. I usually take my 5DSR with the Sigma 150-600mm, and without hood, when walking around town as it is not so noticeable as my big lenses. I manged to get a couple of shots of a Peregrine Falcon with a half eaten pigeon flying through a gap in the building. The quality isn't up to much but having got the shots at all is close to a miracle. The bird was about 60m away.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 1, 2018)

Cool that you got the half eaten bird. Maybe need a PG-13 caution on that lol.


----------



## bjd (Mar 4, 2018)

Goose by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Mar 4, 2018)

Very nice picture, Brian.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm coming home now!
Nice photo.
-r


----------



## Click (Mar 4, 2018)

Very nice Flamingoes, Cog. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## Talys (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice catch, Brian!


----------



## 7DmkI (Mar 5, 2018)

Heavily cropped; love the colour of the head!


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2018)

7DmkI said:


> Heavily cropped; love the colour of the head!



Nice. Well done, 7DmkI.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 5, 2018)

Nice shots Brian and 7DmkI.

I'm still stuck in redpoll land.

Jack


----------



## Talys (Mar 5, 2018)

Jack, that's a great action shot of the redpoll!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks Talys, not as sharp as I'd prefer but you know how it goes. Being cloudy/snowing I didn't have the best lighting but I wanted the fluffy snow in the picture.

Jack


----------



## 7DmkI (Mar 5, 2018)

Click said:


> 7DmkI said:
> 
> 
> > Heavily cropped; love the colour of the head!
> ...



Thanks, Click.



Jack Douglas said:


> Nice shots Brian and 7DmkI.
> 
> I'm still stuck in redpoll land.
> 
> Jack



Thanks, Jack. Getting a bit warmer in Toronto now; days are longer and winter blue starts to fade


----------



## lion rock (Mar 5, 2018)

Nice shot Jack.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> I'm still stuck in redpoll land.
> Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2018)

Very nice shot, Jack.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 5, 2018)

It's about time you ran a poll, Jack.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 5, 2018)

I saw this odd bird coming towards me this afternoon, and caught it as it went overhead. It's cormorant with a huge bulge in its neck. Do you think it's eaten something rather more than it can swallow?


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 5, 2018)

AlanF said:


> I saw this odd bird coming towards me this afternoon, and caught it as it went overhead. It's cormorant with a huge bulge in its neck. Do you think it's eaten something rather more than it can swallow?



That looks like a very full crop.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 5, 2018)

I wish I had seen it catching what it had eaten and shot it in the act!


----------



## 7DmkI (Mar 5, 2018)

AlanF said:


> I wish I had seen it catching what it had eaten and shot it in the act!



Hi Alan - May be that's what it caught!


----------



## ethanz (Mar 5, 2018)

It is amazing what birds can fit down their throats.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 5, 2018)

ethanz said:


> It is amazing what birds can fit down their throats.



Thanks guys for the likes.

Yes it is truly amazing; once I counted a waxwing downing over a dozen mountain ash berries one after another. The way the feathers fluff they just look super stocky after that. I later observed them regurgitating the skins.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2018)

Nice picture, Cog.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi Cog. 
You don’t have many posts to your name, but when you do post you knock it out of the park! Incredible shot! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 9, 2018)

7DmkI said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had seen it catching what it had eaten and shot it in the act!
> ...



Yours is a big one! Here is one of the very first shots I took with my 300mm f/2.8 II on a 7D 5 years ago in the days before RAW.


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2018)

Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## Cog (Mar 9, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Cog.
> You don’t have many posts to your name, but when you do post you knock it out of the park! Incredible shot!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Thank you, Graham! This is true. I don't have many chances to shoot. Unfortunately. So I'm just happy when I have decent pics.


----------



## Talys (Mar 9, 2018)

Cog, that is a gorgeous shot. Once again, well done; Amazing!

Alan, that is very cool! I like your animal munchie shots ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 9, 2018)

Talys said:


> Cog, that is a gorgeous shot. Once again, well done; Amazing!
> 
> Alan, that is very cool! I like your animal munchie shots ;D



+1

Jack


----------



## ajf (Mar 9, 2018)

I've not posted any images here before, so I don't know whether I am doing it right.

Red-footed Falcon in Botswana.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 9, 2018)

ajf, well you succeeded and it's very nice.

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2018)

ajf said:


> Red-footed Falcon in Botswana.



Beautiful picture.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 9, 2018)

ajf said:


> I've not posted any images here before, so I don't know whether I am doing it right.
> 
> Red-footed Falcon in Botswana.


You are doing it right! Nice shot.


----------



## ajf (Mar 9, 2018)

Thank you for your kind comments.

I don't want to hijack this thread, but could someone point me to an explanation of how to attach (rather than embed) an image? If I go to 'Attachments and other options', and then browse to a file on my computer, there seems to be nothing to confirm that the selected file has been attached. (It does not show up if I click on 'Preview', but perhaps the preview doesn't show attachments.)

Thanks,
Adrian


----------



## Cog (Mar 10, 2018)

No, the preview doesn't show it. Just continue and save the post.


----------



## ajf (Mar 11, 2018)

Cog said:


> No, the preview doesn't show it. Just continue and save the post.



Thanks. I'll try that.


----------



## canon1dxman (Mar 11, 2018)

Brown snake eagle in Kruger National Park, Jan 2018. 
5DIV and Tamron 150-600G2



https://flic.kr/p/EXym6a https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2018)

Very nice shot, canon1dxman.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 12, 2018)

I had the 5DSR and 100-400mm II with me yesterday driving back from Oxford in case I saw anything, and was fortunate to see a couple of red kites circling. The conditions were terrible with heavy cloud, and the birds looked black. Over exposing by 1.67 ev plus pushing more in post and some further processing pepped them up a bit. Pity I didn't have 800mm with me as they weren't that close.


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice series. Well done, Alan.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice, hes looking at you like he may want something to eat.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 12, 2018)

V nice, Alan. Aren't we constantly kicking ourselves. Seems whatever we pack along the situation demands something else.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Mar 12, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> V nice, Alan. Aren't we constantly kicking ourselves. Seems whatever we pack along the situation demands something else.
> 
> Jack


Thanks Jack (as also click and Ethan). I am usually happy with what I take with me as my Canon gear is so good! 800mm would have been better but the 400mm was good enough for fun. I reckon if the image of the bird spans 1000-1500 px it's good enough for my annual book, and 2000 to 3000 means I see the fleas on the feathers.


----------



## tron (Mar 12, 2018)

Even with just the 100-400 they are very nice and very sharp Alan. And as always the best camera/lens combination is the one we have with us. 5DsR with the 100-400 II is such a small and versatile combo anyway.


----------



## Talys (Mar 13, 2018)

@Alan - Really nice, Alan -- the sharpness is great on those. The 100-400 II remains my favorite zoom lens of all time.

@canon1dxman - spectacular photograph. I wish we got snake eagles out here.


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 13, 2018)

AlanF said:


> I had the 5DSR and 100-400mm II with me yesterday driving back from Oxford in case I saw anything, and was fortunate to see a couple of red kites circling. The conditions were terrible with heavy cloud, and the birds looked black. Over exposing by 1.67 ev plus pushing more in post and some further processing pepped them up a bit. Pity I didn't have 800mm with me as they weren't that close.



Very nice series Alan!
They might not have filled your complete sensor image but there is a lot of detail in them anyway (well, both 100-400 II and 5DSR are fabulous, so we expect that don't we )
Beautiful colours in these kites - you did well in exposing the way you did!

Wiebe.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks Phil, Wiebe and Tron.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Mar 13, 2018)

Snowy Owl in flight, taken 12-27-2017.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 13, 2018)

V nice Ray, a different angle.

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2018)

Ray MacDonald said:


> Snowy Owl in flight, taken 12-27-2017.



Beautiful. Well done, Ray.


----------



## canon1dxman (Mar 14, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, canon1dxman.



Thanks


----------



## Talys (Mar 15, 2018)

Ray, I love snowy owls. Nicely captured!


----------



## jprusa (Mar 17, 2018)

Blue gray gnatcatcher


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2018)

jprusa said:


> Blue gray gnatcatcher



Nice picture.


----------



## jprusa (Mar 17, 2018)

Click said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Blue gray gnatcatcher
> ...


Thanks Click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 18, 2018)

Never seen a gnatcatcher - is that what he's up to? V nice.

Not much more exciting that a redpoll but here is today's visitor.

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Mar 18, 2018)

Beautiful image, Jack.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 18, 2018)

Nice colors that bird has Jack.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 18, 2018)

1dx2, 200-400 at 560mm, iso 1000, f5.6, 1/1600






1dx2, 200-400 at 560mm, iso 2000, f5.6, 1/4000





A cool sequence of lots of shots: http://www.ethanzentz.com/Summer-2017/i-BpDDdhf/A


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks Ryan and Ethan. As you can see he told be to take the shot.

Ethan, I looked through a good number of your shots and they are very impressive!

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Mar 18, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Never seen a gnatcatcher - is that what he's up to? V nice.
> 
> Not much more exciting that a redpoll but here is today's visitor.
> 
> Jack


Beautiful waxwing photo Jack! hope to be seeing the Cedar Waxwings in a month or so.


----------



## Talys (Mar 18, 2018)

Ethan - that is an outstanding Hummingbird catch! Well done!!


----------



## Click (Mar 18, 2018)

Nice pictures, ethanz. I especially like the second one.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 18, 2018)

+1
Incredible shots!
-r




Talys said:


> Ethan - that is an outstanding Hummingbird catch! Well done!!


----------



## gh4photos (Mar 18, 2018)

immature bald eagle


----------



## Click (Mar 18, 2018)

Very nice picture, gh4photos.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 18, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, gh4photos.



+1 The light catches his eye.

Jack


----------



## 7DmkI (Mar 18, 2018)

A pair of long-tailed ducks in flight.


----------



## Click (Mar 18, 2018)

Nice shot, 7DmkI.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 19, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice shot, 7DmkI.



+1 Never heard of them.

Jack


----------



## 7DmkI (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks, guys. They are very common in our area.



Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot, 7DmkI.
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 19, 2018)

7DmkI said:


> Thanks, guys. They are very common in our area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, but you didn't say where "our area" is! 

Jack


----------



## ethanz (Mar 19, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> 7DmkI said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, guys. They are very common in our area.
> ...



Location:
Toronto, Ontario, Canada


----------



## 7DmkI (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks, ethanz. Yes, we are in Toronto, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 19, 2018)

7DmkI said:


> Thanks, ethanz. Yes, we are in Toronto, Ontario, Canada.



Ah, that's the center of the universe, right? And you have all that free wind power!  And an election coming.  

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Mar 19, 2018)

I had been hearing about a Northern Hawk-Owl for the last few months , not to far from me. Saturday I got up early and made the 3 hour drive and was not disappointed .


A16V3848 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm sure we're not disappointed, either.
Great shot.
-r



sedwards said:


> I had been hearing about a Northern Hawk-Owl for the last few months , not to far from me. Saturday I got up early and made the 3 hour drive and was not disappointed .


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2018)

Beautiful shot, Stuart.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 19, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, Stuart.



WOW!

Jack


----------



## HB (Mar 19, 2018)

Cracking shot Stuart.
Jack, long tailed ducks are called Oldsquaws in your neck of the woods.
Harry.


----------



## gsw1 (Mar 19, 2018)

great shot


----------



## 7DmkI (Mar 20, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> 7DmkI said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, ethanz. Yes, we are in Toronto, Ontario, Canada.
> ...



I am sure we will have provincial election soon but free wind power? Not too sure about that - Ontario's electricity is not cheap at all compare to other provinces.


----------



## razashaikh (Mar 20, 2018)

sedwards said:


> I had been hearing about a Northern Hawk-Owl for the last few months , not to far from me. Saturday I got up early and made the 3 hour drive and was not disappointed .
> 
> 
> A16V3848 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


Stunning Shot!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 20, 2018)

7DmkI said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > 7DmkI said:
> ...



Just pulling your leg. Alberta and Ontario have an historic relationship - we're the red necks or so they say.

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 20, 2018)

sedwards said:


> I had been hearing about a Northern Hawk-Owl for the last few months , not to far from me. Saturday I got up early and made the 3 hour drive and was not disappointed .
> [...]



Great shot of a beautiful bird Stuart!
I can see why you weren't disappointed ;D - the rest of us can only be somewhat envious ???

Wiebe.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 20, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> sedwards said:
> 
> 
> > I had been hearing about a Northern Hawk-Owl for the last few months , not to far from me. Saturday I got up early and made the 3 hour drive and was not disappointed .
> ...



Envious and motivated to get up in the AM!

Jack


----------



## ethanz (Mar 20, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > sedwards said:
> ...



Yeah that is the worst part, having to wake up before the sunrises to go out and get some good shots. And the cold.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 21, 2018)

I was testing the AF of the 5DIV + 400mm DO+1.4xTC for BIF this afternoon, and was very pleased. In this one, I had focussed on the gull in the centre and had a surprise when I cropped it.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 21, 2018)

AlanF said:


> I was testing the AF of the 5DIV + 400mm DO+1.4xTC for BIF this afternoon, and was very pleased. In this one, I had focussed on the gull in the centre and had a surprise when I cropped it.



Impressive! Plus you can eat just one....


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2018)

Very impressive. It's a Pringles.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 22, 2018)

The camera still focused well through the snow. 

1dx2, 200-400 at 400, f4, iso 1600, 1/2500


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 22, 2018)

ethanz said:


> The camera still focused well through the snow.
> 
> 1dx2, 200-400 at 400, f4, iso 1600, 1/2500
> 
> ...



Talking about impressive 
Beautiful shot - enhanced by the flying snow; while the eagle remains tack-sharp!

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Beautiful shot - enhanced by the flying snow; while the eagle remains tack-sharp!
> 
> Wiebe.




+1 

Well done, ethanz.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## jprusa (Mar 22, 2018)

Click said:


> Very impressive. It's a Pringles.


+1


----------



## Joules (Mar 22, 2018)

That snow on the eagle gives a really cool effect! Awesome shot, ethanz.

Also a funny sea gull you got there AlanF. I love seeing images that are not staged to appear funny but simply capture some cool context.

Also, a big compliment to everybody who posts such wonderful images here. I've been reading a lot of the posts from this thread and found the images to be really special, so I gave bird photography a shot a few days ago. My humble 80D + EF-S 55-250mm left me wanting for quite a lot of extra reach for the birds that I saw in the sky ... But I managed to get a sharp picture of a crow taking off. As the other birds were so high up that they only occupy a few pixels on the sensor, I decided to make a composite out of the three largest to be able to show them without wasting too much space among these lovely images.

I was quite amazed to find so many different and cool birds at the location, since I actually came there to shoot the landscape and birds were originally just an afterthought. Experiencing how hard capturing these animals in action really is and seeing how far from the quality of my results is from that of the other images on this thread, I have now even more respect for the work all you others here have shared. Thanks for getting that stuff out there! I'm looking forward to learning how to improve, seeing what can be done is quite the motivation.

On that note, what was that about getting up early for better bird images? Is that helpfull in general or did it only refer to some specific bird?


----------



## lion rock (Mar 22, 2018)

Joules,
Shots well done.
Most times, it is not the equipment that gives optimum results. Its the operator that is the most important. Sure, we like to think having the best equipment make for the best results, that's GAS talking.
-r


----------



## ethanz (Mar 22, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Joules,
> Shots well done.
> Most times, it is not the equipment that gives optimum results. Its the operator that is the most important. Sure, we like to think having the best equipment make for the best results, that's GAS talking.
> -r



And its never good when Gas talks.


----------



## Joules (Mar 22, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Joules,
> Shots well done.
> Most times, it is not the equipment that gives optimum results. Its the operator that is the most important. Sure, we like to think having the best equipment make for the best results, that's GAS talking.
> -r


You certainly are right there. I've only had the lens for a weak, and the camera hasn't been out too many times either yet. Appart from me usually shooting landscapes, bugs & buildings, not birds. So there definitively is much room for improvement on the operator side of things ;D


----------



## ethanz (Mar 22, 2018)

Joules said:


> On that note, what was that about getting up early for better bird images? Is that helpfull in general or did it only refer to some specific bird?



It has been told to me that a lot of birds will start hunting for food at sunrise. If they get enough food, they may not continue to hunt. And usually there is better lighting at sunset, as opposed to direct, harsh overhead light. 

Keep up the good work Joules, your equipment can still capture good stuff. Now a days I scarcely even take the time to try and capture birds more than 100 meters away. Its so hard for cameras to focus that far, even with the best lens. Thats why it takes time and skill, you have to try to be as close to the birds as you can. Sometimes that means sitting and waiting a long time (which I don't often do lol).


----------



## DSP121 (Mar 23, 2018)

dpc said:


> 1. Juvenile gull
> 2. Mixed flock of snow geese and speckled bellies rising from prairie pond
> 3. Geese flying past inland grain terminal



3rd one looks great! ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 23, 2018)

Ethan, my observations align with yours - more eating occurs early in the AM. Of course there is eating at other times and often late afternoon is good but who isn't hungry after sleeping.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Apr 3, 2018)

A cormorant IF


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 3, 2018)

Cog, nice detail, angle and lighting!

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Cog, nice detail, angle and lighting!
> 
> Jack



+1

Nicely done, Cog.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 4, 2018)

Good shot.
-r



Cog said:


> A cormorant IF


----------



## martinslade (Apr 4, 2018)

Only a Jackdaw but hey... quite pleased with exp


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 4, 2018)

martinslade, V nice ... hope he didn't hear what you said.  Do they show a lot of rainbow colors if you can get the perfect angle - I see some here?

Jack


----------



## snappy604 (Apr 7, 2018)

a few from today


----------



## Talys (Apr 7, 2018)

Wow, Snappy, the last one is very cool. Nice series!

Is the second one a harrier?


----------



## martinslade (Apr 7, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> martinslade, V nice ... hope he didn't hear what you said.  Do they show a lot of rainbow colors if you can get the perfect angle - I see some here?
> 
> Jack



LOL - indeed... thanks Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 7, 2018)

Talys said:


> Wow, Snappy, the last one is very cool. Nice series!
> 
> Is the second one a harrier?



+1 And so sinister looking!

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2018)

snappy604 said:


> a few from today



Very nice series. I especially like the last picture. Well done, snappy.


----------



## snappy604 (Apr 7, 2018)

Talys said:


> Wow, Snappy, the last one is very cool. Nice series!
> 
> Is the second one a harrier?



While I love taking pictures of wildlife, I'm not a true birder, so not sure. Originally thought it was a redtail hawk, looks like it possibly is? I think this one shows the bird clearer, but the background was a bit less interesting


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2018)

Another very nice shot, snappy.


----------



## tarntyke (Apr 7, 2018)

@ snappy
[/quote]
While I love taking pictures of wildlife, I'm not a true birder, so not sure. Originally thought it was a redtail hawk, looks like it possibly is? I think this one shows the bird clearer, but the background was a bit less interesting 
[/quote]
Could it be a female Northern Harrier?


----------



## ethanz (Apr 7, 2018)

tarntyke said:


> snappy604 said:
> 
> 
> > Talys said:
> ...



Snappy, I too am not much of a birder, only a photographer. My friend is big into birds though and he also said it was a northern harrier. "You can tell by the white stripe at the base of the tail"


----------



## snappy604 (Apr 7, 2018)

ethanz said:


> tarntyke said:
> 
> 
> > snappy604 said:
> ...



sorry "looks like it possibly is" was meant as an agreement on the Northern Harrier. A quick google shows a lot of pics that look almost identical.


----------



## Skatol (Apr 8, 2018)

snappy604 said:


> ethanz said:
> 
> 
> > tarntyke said:
> ...



This is a female Northern Harrier. Very nice shot! I find them to be very elusive. May be that I am not patient enough. The males are quite stunning.


----------



## AuroraChaserDoug (Apr 8, 2018)

This is from last spring. Looking forward to the swans returning in the next couple of weeks. Still working out the kinks on different AF option on my 5D mk iv for BIF.


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2018)

AuroraChaserDoug said:


> This is from last spring. Looking forward to the swans returning in the next couple of weeks. Still working out the kinks on different AF option on my 5D mk iv for BIF.



Nice picture.


----------



## AuroraChaserDoug (Apr 8, 2018)

Click said:


> AuroraChaserDoug said:
> 
> 
> > This is from last spring. Looking forward to the swans returning in the next couple of weeks. Still working out the kinks on different AF option on my 5D mk iv for BIF.
> ...



Thanks. I thought about cleaning the "rust" from their feathers but these are wild animals and not Central Park residents


----------



## lion rock (Apr 10, 2018)

Shot this near Ladner, BC.
Not as good as shots by a lot you the contributors here.
-r


----------



## AlanF (Apr 11, 2018)

Down under using the 5DSR and 100-400mm II. I find the combo very good for BIF, despite the 5DSR having the reputation of some shutter lag. It tracks very well indeed and the AF is very fast and accurate, and I get a very high proportion of keepers. Every one in a series of a Little Black Cormorant taking off, a Sulphurcrested Cockatoo flying past and a gull zooming past were sharp.


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice pictures, Alan.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 11, 2018)

AlanF,
Great shots! For sure.
Cockatoos are numerous there, and they are roaming freely, so nice.
I saw a lot of ibis, and they're quite easy to shoot, both on ground or in flight.
Good ones.
-r



AlanF said:


> Down under using the 5DSR and 100-400mm II. I find the combo very good for BIF, despite the 5DSR having the reputation of some shutter lag. It tracks very well indeed and the AF is very fast and accurate, and I get a very high proportion of keepers. Every one in a series of a Little Black Cormorant taking off, a Sulphurcrested Cockatoo flying past and a gull zooming past were sharp.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 11, 2018)

Oh to be traveling the world freely! 

Jack


----------



## snappy604 (Apr 11, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Shot this near Ladner, BC.
> Not as good as shots by a lot you the contributors here.
> -r



Lot of my shots looked like that and it's tempting to still do that.. however birding (wildlife, planes, etc) is about scouting locations and patience.. and long lenses (and panning). 

Ladner is ok for Eagles, but there is a heavy concentration at Boundary Bay (Tsawwassen) and in Delta (more than the Reifle Bird Sanc) at park 40 North (near the dump). The last one is a recent location for me (thanks to another member) Also Dec-Feb seems to be best time as eagles move here for food, but seem to spread out more during summer/fall. At the two locations there are dozens in the trees, so wait for them to fly... and at times I've been able to walk to within about 10-15ft of some eagles. It's pretty cool to watch them that close, but not interesting enough to post pictures of it.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 11, 2018)

Ah, but Riley has to travel quite a distance to get there, I think. 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Apr 11, 2018)

True, it is ONLY more than 2700 miles (4300 km) to Vancouver for me. Nothing to write home about 8).
Another factor was that it was not a pleasure trip for me this time, much of which was with family members who congregated together for a somber service.
Did hear of other locations that have more concentration of eagles, particularly near the dump and harbour, I didn't want to drag the rest of the group to those places (as much as I want to.)
Near the James River, Virginia, early February is best for eagles, though cold. By March, they have gone into nesting and less visible.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Ah, but Riley has to travel quite a distance to get there, I think.
> 
> Jack


----------



## snappy604 (Apr 11, 2018)

lion rock said:


> True, it is ONLY more than 2700 miles (4300 km) to Vancouver for me. Nothing to write home about 8).
> Another factor was that it was not a pleasure trip for me this time, much of which was with family members who congregated together for a somber service.
> Did hear of other locations that have more concentration of eagles, particularly near the dump and harbour, I didn't want to drag the rest of the group to those places (as much as I want to.)
> Near the James River, Virginia, early February is best for eagles, though cold. By March, they have gone into nesting and less visible.
> ...



sorry thought you were local with mentioning Ladner and your user id could be the famous rock peaks near us 'the lions'..


----------



## lion rock (Apr 11, 2018)

Snappy604,
Ladner is a small, quite community, very nice when we drove by. We liked it.
"Lion Rock" is a landmark in Hong Kong. No need to guess where I come from, is there?
-r



snappy604 said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > True, it is ONLY more than 2700 miles (4300 km) to Vancouver for me. Nothing to write home about 8).
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 11, 2018)

So that's where Lion Rock comes from. :-[

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Apr 11, 2018)

Ha ha ha.
The secret is out. Please "don't" spread it out .
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> So that's where Lion Rock comes from. :-[
> 
> Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Ha ha ha.
> The secret is out. Please "don't" spread it out .
> -r



If you don't have Facebook, you're going to be OK.  ;D


----------



## lion rock (Apr 11, 2018)

Click,
I do have a FB with a different user name, with a grand total number of friends of 5 :'( ;D ;D.
Do you think I'm safe?
-r



Click said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha ha.
> ...


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2018)

I think you're safe.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 11, 2018)

Sigh of relief 8)!
Thanks.
-r



Click said:


> I think you're safe.


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2018)

;D


----------



## AlanF (Apr 13, 2018)

We are now in New Zealand. This afternoon my wife and I took shots of a Gannet almost simultaneously. Her shot using the 100-400mm II on the 5DSR (top) is sharper than mine using the 400mm DO II on the 5DIV, which is expected from the better resolution I find on charts. I seem to have picked up a blue patch in the sky.


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 13, 2018)

AlanF said:


> We are now in New Zealand. This afternoon my wife and I took shots of a Gannet almost simultaneously. Her shot using the 100-400mm II on the 5DSR (top) is sharper than mine using the 400mm DO II on the 5DIV, which is expected from the better resolution I find on charts. I seem to have picked up a blue patch in the sky.



Talking about "catching the moment"! You and your wife even managed that "squared"  8)
Great shots by themselves, the pose of the bird adds something really special...
Was this Gannet scratching an itchy spot (which is what it looks to me) or what?

Wiebe.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 13, 2018)

AlanF said:


> We are now in New Zealand. This afternoon my wife and I took shots of a Gannet almost simultaneously. Her shot using the 100-400mm II on the 5DSR (top) is sharper than mine using the 400mm DO II on the 5DIV, which is expected from the better resolution I find on charts. I seem to have picked up a blue patch in the sky.



Nice shots.

We returned from NZ only last Sunday - whereabouts were these taken?


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2018)

AlanF said:


> We are now in New Zealand. This afternoon my wife and I took shots of a Gannet almost simultaneously. Her shot using the 100-400mm II on the 5DSR (top) is sharper than mine using the 400mm DO II on the 5DIV, which is expected from the better resolution I find on charts. I seem to have picked up a blue patch in the sky.



Very nice shots. Excellent timing. 

I prefer the second one. More contrast in the sky.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 13, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > We are now in New Zealand. This afternoon my wife and I took shots of a Gannet almost simultaneously. Her shot using the 100-400mm II on the 5DSR (top) is sharper than mine using the 400mm DO II on the 5DIV, which is expected from the better resolution I find on charts. I seem to have picked up a blue patch in the sky.
> ...



+1

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 13, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > We are now in New Zealand. This afternoon my wife and I took shots of a Gannet almost simultaneously. Her shot using the 100-400mm II on the 5DSR (top) is sharper than mine using the 400mm DO II on the 5DIV, which is expected from the better resolution I find on charts. I seem to have picked up a blue patch in the sky.
> ...



Near Auckland in Waitakere. There was a gale raging, and a split second difference between the two shots altered the cloud cover. 

Thanks for your comment.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 13, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > We are now in New Zealand. This afternoon my wife and I took shots of a Gannet almost simultaneously. Her shot using the 100-400mm II on the 5DSR (top) is sharper than mine using the 400mm DO II on the 5DIV, which is expected from the better resolution I find on charts. I seem to have picked up a blue patch in the sky.
> ...



Thanks. The wind was so strong that the gannet was battling it.

Thanks Click and Jack.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 13, 2018)

Hope your visit was an excellent one.
Visiting there was a great deal already. To get some wonderful shots there was the cream of the trip!
-r



AlanF said:


> We are now in New Zealand. This afternoon my wife and I took shots of a Gannet almost simultaneously. Her shot using the 100-400mm II on the 5DSR (top) is sharper than mine using the 400mm DO II on the 5DIV, which is expected from the better resolution I find on charts. I seem to have picked up a blue patch in the sky.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 13, 2018)

Click said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > We are now in New Zealand. This afternoon my wife and I took shots of a Gannet almost simultaneously. Her shot using the 100-400mm II on the 5DSR (top) is sharper than mine using the 400mm DO II on the 5DIV, which is expected from the better resolution I find on charts. I seem to have picked up a blue patch in the sky.
> ...


I prefer the 2nd one too! The sky and the overall image, seems to resolve just a tad better for me... Great catch!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 13, 2018)

snappy604 said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Snappy, the last one is very cool. Nice series!
> ...


Simply Beautiful Snappy!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 13, 2018)

snappy604 said:


> a few from today


The first image of the immature Bald Eagle is really nice as well. I love all 3 of them and I agree, the 3rd image, has that Bald Eagle, looking pretty bad ass! 8)


----------



## AlanF (Apr 14, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Hope your visit was an excellent one.
> Visiting there was a great deal already. To get some wonderful shots there was the cream of the trip!
> -r
> 
> ...



I took this one just for you: Lion Rock, Piha Beach, Waitakere.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 14, 2018)

Thank you very much, AlanF! Great shot.
Hope you enjoy the North Island.
I OD-ed on flat white and their pastries. Got to go for those may be 3 times a day. These coffee/pastry houses are all over the place, each enticing you with their offerings. Just love it!
Even small villages have huge espresso machines, incredible. Though, in Oz, that's not quite true .
-r



AlanF said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Hope your visit was an excellent one.
> ...


----------



## AlanF (Apr 14, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Thank you very much, AlanF! Great shot.
> Hope you enjoy the North Island.
> I OD-ed on flat white and their pastries. Got to go for those may be 3 times a day. These coffee/pastry houses are all over the place, each enticing you with their offerings. Just love it!
> Even small villages have huge espresso machines, incredible. Though, in Oz, that's not quite true .
> ...



This grey duck is in flight from me: he stole that biscuit out of my hand when I wasn't watching, just after I took the Lion Rock photo. Being mugged by an NZ duck is no joke when you lose a delicious home made biscuit.


----------



## tarntyke (Apr 14, 2018)

AlanF said:


> This grey duck is in flight from me: he stole that biscuit out of my hand when I wasn't watching, just after I took the Lion Rock photo. Being mugged by an NZ duck is no joke when you lose a delicious home made biscuit.


This looks like a female mallard to me. Grey ducks have green wing flash and white stripes above and below the eyes. I am based in U.K. so have not seen a grey duck (the term is used for 3 different species), so I could easily be wrong. Having looked into this some more hybrids of grey duck and mallards are common in NZ, so much that pure grey ducks are in danger of extinction.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 14, 2018)

Still a nice trade for a comical photo with a biscuit.
I'd take the trade any day ;D 8).
-r



AlanF said:


> This grey duck is in flight from me: he stole that biscuit out of my hand when I wasn't watching, just after I took the Lion Rock photo. Being mugged by an NZ duck is no joke when you lose a delicious home made biscuit.


----------



## ethanz (Apr 14, 2018)

Super sharp picture Alan. Was that with a Sony?


----------



## AlanF (Apr 14, 2018)

tarntyke said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > This grey duck is in flight from me: he stole that biscuit out of my hand when I wasn't watching, just after I took the Lion Rock photo. Being mugged by an NZ duck is no joke when you lose a delicious home made biscuit.
> ...



They are indeed all hybrids. This biscuit lover has the leaden grey beak of the grey duck, but the blue speculum and orange legs of a mallard. Here is another in the flock that has more grey features, including sharper eye lines and khaki legs, but the blue speculum.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 14, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Super sharp picture Alan. Was that with a Sony?



It was so close that the 100-400mm II was at 182mm. The 5DSR beats any Sony.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 15, 2018)

Albatross - Kaikoura, NZ.

The sea was much rougher than it looks here, but managed to get one skimming the waves.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 15, 2018)

You guys traveling the world ... and here me sits in the snow in April. Not my idea of global warming but maybe impending doom.  Nice shot Mike.

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Apr 15, 2018)

LOL Jack. 

From the estuary on the San Diego River, the terns are back for another fish catching season. Here's a Forster's Tern showing off one of the morning's catches.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 15, 2018)

ERHP, nice low angle, lovely. I did have a first on Friday but no capture - A Bald eagle flew over my house briefly. I know a few hang around the general area but never had a fly over so that was very special. Their numbers obviously are growing but I have no idea what they'd find to eat here.

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2018)

ERHP said:


> From the estuary on the San Diego River, the terns are back for another fish catching season. Here's a Forster's Tern showing off one of the morning's catches.



Great shot, ERHP.


----------



## NancyP (Apr 16, 2018)

Agree. ERHP, this is a great shot, and fun to see.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 16, 2018)

Exceptional shot!
Is the road to Kiakoura fixed?
-r



Mikehit said:


> Albatross - Kaikoura, NZ.
> 
> The sea was much rougher than it looks here, but managed to get one skimming the waves.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 16, 2018)

ERHP,
Beautiful action shot!
-r



ERHP said:


> LOL Jack.
> 
> From the estuary on the San Diego River, the terns are back for another fish catching season. Here's a Forster's Tern showing off one of the morning's catches.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 16, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Exceptional shot!
> Is the road to Kiakoura fixed?
> -r
> 
> ...



Way from it, unfortunately with about 20km of intermittent roadworks north and south.


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Albatross - Kaikoura, NZ.
> 
> The sea was much rougher than it looks here, but managed to get one skimming the waves.



Nice shot, Mikehit - you can see the sea must be quite rough; the right wing (tip) is hidden behind the crest of a wave (which by itself is hardly noticeable in the image...) so these waves must be higher than it appears!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 16, 2018)

ERHP said:


> LOL Jack.
> 
> From the estuary on the San Diego River, the terns are back for another fish catching season. Here's a Forster's Tern showing off one of the morning's catches.
> ...



Great action shot Ed! With nice reflection - was the water so smooth, or just that patch?

Wiebe.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 16, 2018)

ERHP said:


> LOL Jack.
> 
> From the estuary on the San Diego River, the terns are back for another fish catching season. Here's a Forster's Tern showing off one of the morning's catches.



That's quite a shot - those critters are quick.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 16, 2018)

A couple of pied cormorants (Bay of Islands, NZ)

5DIV with 100-400ii and 1.4x iii


----------



## Cog (Apr 17, 2018)

Bridled terms


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2018)

Very nice shots, Cog.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 17, 2018)

These shots are beautiful.
-r



Cog said:


> Bridled terms
> []
> 
> []


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 17, 2018)

Cog said:


> Bridled terms



Lovely stuff, Cog.


----------



## gsw1 (Apr 18, 2018)

awesome


----------



## razashaikh (Apr 18, 2018)

Cog said:


> Bridled terms


Very nice!


----------



## docfred (Apr 18, 2018)

Falco tinnunculus


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 18, 2018)

Falco tinnunculus, what?  Now if that truck was just removed it'd be so sweet. 

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 18, 2018)

Cog said:


> Bridled terms
> ...



Very nice shots Cog! I especially like the second one where there is a little bit of movement in the wings (gives at least a suggestion of the speed at which these birds can move )

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 18, 2018)

docfred said:


> Falco tinnunculus



Nice shot docfred!

... and @Jack - truck? What truck? Only a roof in sight for me  (you don't always choose your background, do you )

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2018)

docfred said:


> Falco tinnunculus



Nice. 

Welcome to CR.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi Wiebe. 
Sorry mate I’m with jack on this one, flatbed truck with the cab to the top with split rear window in the cab (or 1 window split by the bokeh!), or a swimming pool and pump house, with 2 small windows! 
But you are correct, we don’t choose the background for shots like that, circumstance chooses for us. 
By the way docfred, really nice shot, and please don’t stop posting because of the banter about the background, it is all meant in the nicest possible way.  
If you wouldn’t mind, could you tell us what the object is please? ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> docfred said:
> 
> 
> > Falco tinnunculus
> ...


----------



## docfred (Apr 18, 2018)

It is a roof. I took the photo out of the window of my office (5th foor). Kestrels are breeding in the neighbourhood.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 18, 2018)

Absolutely no offense intended; I like the shot. If it is to be really super appealing it is my opinion that the object could be removed to that end, but no one believes more in the freedom of the individual when it doesn't significantly impact others, than me. That means I have no right to push a person in the direction that I might prefer!  

I am also in favor of anyone and everyone posting whatever shots they have. Years ago I showed up on CR as a complete photo dodo bird and hopefully have improved with everyone including neuro accepting my ignorance/willingness while guiding me.

I don't care for the sparing that goes on in the technical threads unless it's so ridiculous as to become humorous. Graham, looks like the two of us need to invest in new eye glasses! 

Long live the bird threads! 

Jack


----------



## Cog (Apr 20, 2018)

As someone mentioned before - one good tern deserves another:


----------



## docfred (Apr 20, 2018)

Blue tit in our garden.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 20, 2018)

docfred said:


> Blue tit in our garden.



That deserves a photomontage. Have it hunting down a wildebeest or something.


----------



## docfred (Apr 20, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> docfred said:
> 
> 
> > Blue tit in our garden.
> ...


#
Tit approaching its nesting box


----------



## BobG (Apr 20, 2018)

Managed to get a couple of shots of the local Barn Own last weekend,


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2018)

BobG said:


> Managed to get a couple of shots of the local Barn Own last weekend,



Very nice shots.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 20, 2018)

Cog, docfred, and BobG, very much enjoyed these.

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Apr 21, 2018)

BobG said:


> Managed to get a couple of shots of the local Barn Own last weekend,


Very nice!


----------



## gsw1 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hippo's bird watching.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 21, 2018)

gsw1, cool shot - takes a moment to get the gist of what's going on. Must be fun!

Jack


----------



## gsw1 (Apr 22, 2018)

thanks jack


----------



## SevenDUser (Apr 22, 2018)

1DX2 500mm 2x extender


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2018)

SevenDUser said:


> 1DX2 500mm 2x extender



Excellent shot. Well done, SevenDUser.


----------



## ISv (Apr 22, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Falco tinnunculus, what?  Now if that truck was just removed it'd be so sweet.
> 
> Jack



"Falco tinnunculus, what? " - Falco tinnunculus Female!!!
BTW , there is nothing more accurate than the scientific names - the common names of the same bird may differ in different countries, even in the different regions of the same country and many times they are ambiguous - same name for different birds...
Just Eurasian kestrel (in England they will call it "the Kestrel" - because there is no other species of Kestrel there)! Nice photo BTW !


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 22, 2018)

Click said:


> SevenDUser said:
> 
> 
> > 1DX2 500mm 2x extender
> ...



+1

ISV I can't say I relish using Latin. Reminds me of northern BC where town names may be the actual original except they did not have an alphabet so you read this name as you're driving by and it's about 15 letters long and essentially the phonetic of something that an english speaker would need to practice for 10 days to get it right. We just passed ... what was it called?? Duh. I theory I agree with the naming but in practice it is tough! 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 22, 2018)

Lovely shots on this page. I'd really like to get some of owls. Well done!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 22, 2018)

A couple of shots of Australasian gannets off the NZ coast. My one is from the 5DIV + 400mm DO has the bird against dark cliffs, which I like. My wife's with the 5DSR and 100-400mm II shows nicely the dark wings against the light sky.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 22, 2018)

Beautiful shots to you and your wife!
-r



AlanF said:


> A couple of shots of Australasian gannets off the NZ coast. My one is from the 5DIV + 400mm DO has the bird against dark cliffs, which I like. My wife's with the 5DSR and 100-400mm II shows nicely the dark wings against the light sky.


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2018)

Beautiful. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 23, 2018)

Cog said:


> As someone mentioned before - one good tern deserves another:
> ...



Another excellent picture Cog! So sleek, those Terns in flight...!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 23, 2018)

BobG said:


> Managed to get a couple of shots of the local Barn Own last weekend,
> 
> ...



... Wow ...

do I need to say more...? Excellent shots of this beautiful owl!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 23, 2018)

AlanF said:


> A couple of shots of Australasian gannets off the NZ coast. My one is from the 5DIV + 400mm DO has the bird against dark cliffs, which I like. My wife's with the 5DSR and 100-400mm II shows nicely the dark wings against the light sky.



Very nice shots again Alan! I'm with you on the first one, really like the way it is poised before landing (?) against the dark background.

Wiebe.


----------



## docfred (Apr 25, 2018)

falco tinnuculus


----------



## razashaikh (Apr 27, 2018)

docfred said:


> falco tinnuculus


Amazing shot!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks Lion Rock, Wiebe and Click. The gannet was jus flying low against a gale.


----------



## SevenDUser (Apr 28, 2018)

Canon 1Dx2 500mm 1.4x


----------



## lion rock (Apr 28, 2018)

Great.
-r




SevenDUser said:


> Canon 1Dx2 500mm 1.4x


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2018)

SevenDUser said:


> Canon 1Dx2 500mm 1.4x



Very nice shots. I especially like the second one.


----------



## docfred (Apr 29, 2018)

SevenDUser said:


> Canon 1Dx2 500mm 1.4x


What kind of 500mm?


----------



## SevenDUser (Apr 30, 2018)

docfred said:


> SevenDUser said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 1Dx2 500mm 1.4x
> ...



Canon f/4 II


----------



## jprusa (May 2, 2018)

I rarely get to photograph an eagle at the beach, so this was nice.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 2, 2018)

Nice eagle and shooting them is indeed fun, always. Made me thing of what life would be like if these guys became aggressive like the magpies I hear about in Australia!

Jack


----------



## ethanz (May 2, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Nice eagle and shooting them is indeed fun, always. Made me thing of what life would be like if these guys became aggressive like the magpies I hear about in Australia!
> 
> Jack



Our big cannons would scare them away


----------



## jprusa (May 2, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Nice eagle and shooting them is indeed fun, always. Made me thing of what life would be like if these guys became aggressive like the magpies I hear about in Australia!
> 
> Jack


Thanks Jack!


----------



## SevenDUser (May 11, 2018)

1DX II; 500mm f/4; 1.4X


----------



## Click (May 11, 2018)

Nice shots, SevenDUser.


----------



## Corydoras (May 19, 2018)

Some recent BIF taken with 7D II and 100-400 II.


----------



## applecider (May 19, 2018)

SevenD
As one who has spent much time stalking kingfishers, time well spent mind you, nice hovering birds. Especially the splayed tail image a prime male.

Last year at my local pond we found three or four dead kingfishers, sadly. Cause of death was undetermined.


----------



## Click (May 19, 2018)

Corydoras said:


> Some recent BIF taken with 7D II and 100-400 II.




Nice series, Corydoras.


----------



## Corydoras (May 19, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice series, Corydoras.



Thanks!


----------



## Desiree Vie (May 19, 2018)

I feel like I am punching miles over my weight limit with what I've seen here, but this is one of my best to date. Shot May 18, 2018, Red House Lake, Allegany State Park New York. Canon 80D gripped, 100-400L IS USM II, hand held 1/2000 400 ISO F9. 100% crop. Zero processing except the crop.


----------



## lion rock (May 19, 2018)

Great!
-r



Desiree Vie said:


> I feel like I am punching miles over my weight limit with what I've seen here, but this is one of my best to date. Shot May 18, 2018, Red House Lake, Allegany State Park New York. Canon 80D gripped, 100-400L IS USM II, hand held 1/2000 400 ISO F9. 100% crop. Zero processing except the crop.


----------



## Click (May 19, 2018)

Nice shot, Desiree Vie.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 19, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice shot, Desiree Vie.



+1 I know the feeling; the birds don't always cooperate in coming closer.

Jack


----------



## SevenDUser (May 20, 2018)

Ibis


----------



## Click (May 20, 2018)

Another nice shot, SevenDUser. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 20, 2018)

Hi SevenDUser. 
Fantastic colours, nicely done! 

Cheers, Graham. 



SevenDUser said:


> Ibis


----------



## ERHP (May 20, 2018)

The local Osprey nestlings are turning into fledglings. Here is one of the pair from the San Diego River doing some of the hovering flights while the other is being fed some sand bass by mom. Yesterday they did their actual first flights away from the nest. I'd be out there now except for the overcast skies.


----------



## Click (May 20, 2018)

Great shot, ERHP. 8)


----------



## lion rock (May 20, 2018)

Click said:


> Great shot, ERHP. 8)



+1
-r


----------



## Corydoras (May 20, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot, ERHP. 8)
> ...


+1 ;D


----------



## ethanz (May 20, 2018)

Nice catch ERHP.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 21, 2018)

V nice Ibis and osprey!

Jack


----------



## clbayley (May 27, 2018)

Here is a Bald Eagle right at sunrise. Very early in the morning at my latitude...


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 27, 2018)

V nice eagle shot; is that in our neck of the woods?

Jack


----------



## Click (May 27, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Here is a Bald Eagle right at sunrise. Very early in the morning at my latitude...



Beautiful light. Great shot, clbayley.


----------



## lion rock (May 27, 2018)

Yes. Especially the lighting!
-r



Click said:


> clbayley said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a Bald Eagle right at sunrise. Very early in the morning at my latitude...
> ...


----------



## AlanF (May 27, 2018)

ERHP said:


> The local Osprey nestlings are turning into fledglings. Here is one of the pair from the San Diego River doing some of the hovering flights while the other is being fed some sand bass by mom. Yesterday they did their actual first flights away from the nest. I'd be out there now except for the overcast skies.



That's a really good shot.


----------



## AlanF (May 27, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Here is a Bald Eagle right at sunrise. Very early in the morning at my latitude...



Beautiful, just beautiful.


----------



## AlanF (May 27, 2018)

First time a I captured a bittern in flight. The 5DSR is a pretty good tool for this, despite its reputation of being slow.


----------



## Click (May 27, 2018)

Nice shots, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 27, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice shots, Alan.



+1

Jack


----------



## lion rock (May 27, 2018)

Great capture!
-r



AlanF said:


> First time a I captured a bittern in flight. The 5DSR is a pretty good tool for this, despite its reputation of being slow.


----------



## AlanF (May 27, 2018)

A Hobby was diving rapidly to catch dragonflies and then darting away. Getting a shot was quite a challenge but the 5DSR and 400mm II + 1.4xTC managed it. You can one of the legs bent forward, clutching the dragonfly.


----------



## Click (May 27, 2018)

AlanF said:


> A Hobby was diving rapidly to catch dragonflies and then darting away. Getting a shot was quite a challenge but the 5DSR and 400mm II + 1.4xTC managed it. You can one of the legs bent forward, clutching the dragonfly.



Nice shot.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 28, 2018)

Click said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > A Hobby was diving rapidly to catch dragonflies and then darting away. Getting a shot was quite a challenge but the 5DSR and 400mm II + 1.4xTC managed it. You can one of the legs bent forward, clutching the dragonfly.
> ...



+1 Dragonflies - well that's a new one on me. Unique shot.

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (May 28, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Here is a Bald Eagle right at sunrise. Very early in the morning at my latitude...



That's an amazing shot clbayley, with that lighting, pose and sharpness!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (May 28, 2018)

AlanF said:


> First time a I captured a bittern in flight. The 5DSR is a pretty good tool for this, despite its reputation of being slow.



Excellent shots of the elusive bittern! And "in flight", and with a camera not optimised for this work - so it must be the photographer  8)

Wiebe.


----------



## snappy604 (May 28, 2018)

heron in flight... they are so ungainly


----------



## Click (May 28, 2018)

Nice.  Well done, snappy604.


----------



## lion rock (May 28, 2018)

They maybe ungainly, but your photo is nicely.
-r



snappy604 said:


> heron in flight... they are so ungainly


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 29, 2018)

lion rock said:


> They maybe ungainly, but your photo is nicely.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



+1

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jun 16, 2018)

Here's a couple of shots to stop this thread dying! A buzzard at 800mm on the 5DIV and a red kite at 400mm on the 5DSR (100-400mm II).


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2018)

Very nice shots, Alan.


----------



## gsw1 (Jun 17, 2018)

Beautiful colors Alan


----------



## martinslade (Jun 17, 2018)

Egret


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2018)

Nice. Well done, martinslade.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 17, 2018)

Second one caught the flight very well, but the background takes away the scene. I know, one can't control what's behind the subject. Still the egret poses splendidly.
-r



martinslade said:


> Egret


----------



## SevenDUser (Jun 17, 2018)

Juvenile Black Crown Night Heron.... 1dx2 500mm f/4 1.4x


----------



## martinslade (Jun 17, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice. Well done, martinslade.



thanks


----------



## ethanz (Jun 17, 2018)

SevenDUser said:


> Juvenile Black Crown Night Heron.... 1dx2 500mm f/4 1.4x



Caught in the act


----------



## lion rock (Jun 17, 2018)

+1. Just so ;D ;D  !
-r



ethanz said:


> SevenDUser said:
> 
> 
> > Juvenile Black Crown Night Heron.... 1dx2 500mm f/4 1.4x
> ...


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2018)

SevenDUser said:


> Juvenile Black Crown Night Heron.... 1dx2 500mm f/4 1.4x



lol ;D Excellent timing.


----------



## Talys (Jun 18, 2018)

It's been a long time since I've posted any pics... real life just kind of caught up, and no time for photography 

I was very sad the other day, when I missed the chance to photograph two bald eagles duking it out with about 50 crows. It was one of the rare times I didn't have my camera with me, mostly because I had been travelling between work meetings all day and had expensive computer gear with me (and didn't want to leave my camera in the car). But happier when I caught a couple of decent hummingbird in flight pics 

6DII with 100-400LII and 70-200LII


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2018)

Lovely shots. Nicely done, Phil.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 18, 2018)

+1
-r



Click said:


> Lovely shots. Nicely done, Phil.


----------



## ethanz (Jun 18, 2018)

I love hummingbirds, nice job Phil.


----------



## Talys (Jun 18, 2018)

Thank you, click, ethan rock, and ethan!

Phil


----------



## AlanF (Jun 19, 2018)

Nice ones Phil!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi all. I've been thinking lately that I'm not a fan of the segregated bird threads. Seems to me it simply creates an added layer of effort posting and viewing. I suppose there is merit in the fact that flight shots often require more skill and should be in their own class but I'm thinking most of us are not thinking that way when we post. My appreciation really is primarily of the bird and more of one of thankfulness to the poster for sharing what is so enjoyable.

I hereby propose that we just post to the other thread but of course I believe in democracy, so what ya-all think? 

I missed focus slightly but it's a miracle I even got the shot. 

Jack


----------



## ethanz (Jun 19, 2018)

Nice Jack. 1dx + 400do out of focus shots still look decent.

I think the threads being separated is exactly for the reason you stated, its more difficult to get BIF. Throw democracy out and conquer the two threads yourself if you want them unified.


----------



## Talys (Jun 20, 2018)

Jack, great show!


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2018)

Nice shot, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks guys.

Jack


----------



## Joules (Jun 23, 2018)

I was just looking out my window and saw a bird with huge wings flying in the distance - Quickly grabbed the camera just in case it would get closer and I got lucky. My first decent heron pictures. I don't think I've every seen such a large bird around here and wonder were it came from.


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2018)

Nice shots, Joules.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 23, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice shots, Joules.



+1 and a great experience. Pays to be ready. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jun 23, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hi all. I've been thinking lately that I'm not a fan of the segregated bird threads. Seems to me it simply creates an added layer of effort posting and viewing. I suppose there is merit in the fact that flight shots often require more skill and should be in their own class but I'm thinking most of us are not thinking that way when we post. My appreciation really is primarily of the bird and more of one of thankfulness to the poster for sharing what is so enjoyable.
> 
> I hereby propose that we just post to the other thread but of course I believe in democracy, so what ya-all think?
> 
> ...



Nice try Jack. A bit late in the day to suggest merging the two threads. Look what democracy has led us to in the UK and the USA.......


----------



## clbayley (Jul 7, 2018)

Black Terns are aggressively defending their nest areas right now...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 7, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Black Terns are aggressively defending their nest areas right now...



Cool shot ... were you sitting in the nest? 

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2018)

Nice shot, clbayley.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Jul 8, 2018)

in the mash the boldest and strongest rule.



its mine by joseph kelly, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2018)

beforeEos Camaras said:


> in the mash the boldest and strongest rule.



Very nice shot.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Jul 8, 2018)

Click said:


> beforeEos Camaras said:
> 
> 
> > in the mash the boldest and strongest rule.
> ...



thank you


----------



## lion rock (Jul 8, 2018)

Super!
-r



beforeEos Camaras said:


> in the mash the boldest and strongest rule.
> 
> 
> 
> its mine by joseph kelly, on Flickr


----------



## bjd (Jul 8, 2018)

Mum leaves again..... by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## ethanz (Jul 8, 2018)

Very nice Brian and beforeEos. 

What kind of bird is that, beforeEos?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 8, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Super!
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



+1 

bjd I'm envious.

Jack


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Jul 9, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Very nice Brian and beforeEos.
> 
> What kind of bird is that, beforeEos?



a snowy egret the photo was taken at the Wellfleet Audubon sanctuary.


----------



## ethanz (Jul 9, 2018)

Is a snowy egret different than just an egret? The egrets I have taken pictures of did not have the yellow feet I think.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Jul 9, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Is a snowy egret different than just an egret? The egrets I have taken pictures of did not have the yellow feet I think.


yes black legs yellow feet are part of the id of the bird. it was made famous by Audubon being of north America birds he painted.


----------



## bjd (Jul 9, 2018)

beforeEos Camaras said:


> ethanz said:
> 
> 
> > Is a snowy egret different than just an egret? The egrets I have taken pictures of did not have the yellow feet I think.
> ...


A good place to look if unsure, and I was very unsure:

https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Snowy_Egret/id

Cheers Brian


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 9, 2018)

Common terns, Farne Islands

1Dx2 and 400DOii


----------



## bjd (Jul 9, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Common terns, Farne Islands
> 
> 1Dx2 and 400DOii



Great shot. Is it still worth going there this late in the year?
Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Common terns, Farne Islands
> 
> 1Dx2 and 400DOii



Excellent shot. Well done, Mikehit.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 9, 2018)

bjd said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Common terns, Farne Islands
> ...



Thank you Brian
It will still be OK for 2-3 weeks if last year is anything to go by. We went with Billy Shiels and if you phone them up they are very helpful with updates on the population movement - apparently like swallows on the phone wires, puffins give 'a few days notice' lining up on the cliff edge. They (Billy Shiels, not the puffins|) rarely book 2-3 days ahead because of the variability of the weather (well, it variable in 'normal' years anyway) which affects sailings, but they give give some idea of how it is looking.


----------



## NancyP (Jul 9, 2018)

Mikehit, great shot!


----------



## ethanz (Jul 9, 2018)

Very nice Mike.


----------



## bjd (Jul 9, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...



Thanks very much Mike.
Cheers Brian


----------



## lion rock (Jul 9, 2018)

What a shot!
-r



Mikehit said:


> Common terns, Farne Islands
> 1Dx2 and 400DOii


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 10, 2018)

lion rock said:


> What a shot!
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



+1 Jack


----------



## applecider (Jul 18, 2018)

Great shots mike....

With the possible future appearance of other DO lenses are you happy with the 400 DOii? Iteration one had the weird bokeh and issues with weak contrast, what say you to the virtues of the DO ii, and extender use?

Thx Steve


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 18, 2018)

applecider said:


> Great shots mike....
> 
> With the possible future appearance of other DO lenses are you happy with the 400 DOii? Iteration one had the weird bokeh and issues with weak contrast, what say you to the virtues of the DO ii, and extender use?
> 
> Thx Steve



Thank you applecider.
The 400DOii is an amazing lens - I have not used the original but this mkii has excellent contrast and works superbly with mkiii extenders. I cannot praise it highly enough.


----------



## bjd (Jul 24, 2018)

Buzzard Take-Off by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
Cheers Brian


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 24, 2018)

bjd said:


> Buzzard Take-Off, auf Flickr
> Cheers Brian



Excellent sequence Brian! V. nice 

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 24, 2018)

As promised in the 'Bird portrait' topic; some BiF shots from Suriname;
some kind of large Egret or Stork - anyone care to "name" this bird for me?

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 24, 2018)

Anhinga flying past in the sunset

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 24, 2018)

and a Great Egret (also at sunset)

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Buzzard Take-Off, auf Flickr
> ...



+1

Well done Brian.


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2018)

Nice pictures, Wiebe.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 24, 2018)

bjd,
Great composite!
Did you move your camera for the shots?
-r




bjd said:


> auf Flickr
> Cheers Brian


----------



## lion rock (Jul 24, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, Wiebe.



Agree. Wholeheartedly. 
-r


----------



## bjd (Jul 24, 2018)

lion rock said:


> bjd,
> Great composite!
> Did you move your camera for the shots?
> -r
> ...



Yes of course, plenty of time to do that!
I hope you are joking....

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Jul 24, 2018)

Marsh Harrier Attack by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
Part of a sequence of shots of a Buzzard sat on a post being constantly buzzed by a Marsh Harrier female.
Maybe she has a nest nearby?

Cheers Brian


----------



## ethanz (Jul 24, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> As promised in the 'Bird portrait' topic; some BiF shots from Suriname;
> some kind of large Egret or Stork - anyone care to "name" this bird for me?
> 
> Wiebe.



I think this is a great blue heron, Nat. 

You are correct in your white one is an egret.


----------



## ethanz (Jul 24, 2018)

bjd said:


> Buzzard Take-Off by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
> Cheers Brian



Nice shots Brian. Those are buzzards? They look like hawks.


----------



## bjd (Jul 24, 2018)

ethanz said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Buzzard Take-Off by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
> ...



Common Buzzard, Buteo Buteo. My neighbour is a taxidermist and knows these things. I do not!
Apparently there is almost no limit to the colouring of them around here.
Cheers Brian


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 24, 2018)

Great shots in both threads from everyone!

I was wondering the same thing about buzzards.

Jack


----------



## ethanz (Jul 24, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Great shots in both threads from everyone!
> 
> I was wondering the same thing about buzzards.
> 
> Jack



Maybe a hawk and buzzard mated a while back


----------



## 4D (Jul 25, 2018)

Some inspiring shots here, especially the terns, Mikehit.

Here are a few from Kruger National Park two weeks ago.

All with 100-400 mkII and my wife's 77D. My old 7D just not cutting it anymore, need a 7dIII ASAP!


----------



## 4D (Jul 25, 2018)

And some oxpeckers.


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2018)

Very nice pictures, 4D. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## 4D (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks Click, it was very cooperative which always helps.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 25, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> As promised in the 'Bird portrait' topic; some BiF shots from Suriname;
> some kind of large Egret or Stork - anyone care to "name" this bird for me?
> 
> Wiebe.



... found it: it is the Cocoi Heron

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 25, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> and a Great Egret (also at sunset)
> 
> Wiebe.



another one, belly shot...

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2018)

Nice shot, Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 26, 2018)

Yellow-headed Caracara

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 26, 2018)

Large-billed Tern (or maybe Yellow-billed Tern)

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 26, 2018)

Frigatebird

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 26, 2018)

... and concluding today's spamming session 
A pair of Black-bellied whistling Ducks flying past

Wiebe.


----------



## ethanz (Jul 26, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> ... and concluding today's spamming session
> A pair of Black-bellied whistling Ducks flying past
> 
> Wiebe.



Did they whistle at you?


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 26, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > ... and concluding today's spamming session
> ...



If they had whistled, it would have been at my daughter and wife ;D ...


----------



## nitram (Jul 26, 2018)

Black kite circling over the hay fields in search of its next meal.
Geneva, Switzerland

https://unsplash.com/photos/JM3H_HAzqO0


----------



## HankMD (Jul 26, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> As promised in the 'Bird portrait' topic; some BiF shots from Suriname;
> some kind of large Egret or Stork - anyone care to "name" this bird for me?
> 
> Wiebe.



My first impression was of a Gray Heron but something just didn't look right (the beak and shape of the dark cap). I looked up herons of Suriname. Sure enough, there's a close cousin called Cocoi Heron. Apparently GBH, GH, and CH constitute a superspecies.

PS: for comparison here's a GH I shot in January.


Gray Heron / 蒼鷺 (Ardea cinerea) by 阿堯, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2018)

nitram said:


> Black kite circling over the hay fields in search of its next meal.
> Geneva, Switzerland
> 
> https://unsplash.com/photos/JM3H_HAzqO0




Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 26, 2018)

Click said:


> nitram said:
> 
> 
> > Black kite circling over the hay fields in search of its next meal.
> ...



+1 V nice. My preference is to see the photo in the thread but not a big deal.

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 27, 2018)

HankMD said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > As promised in the 'Bird portrait' topic; some BiF shots from Suriname;
> ...



Thanks for taking the time identifying the bird HankMD! Indeed I inquired with my travel companions and concluded it should be the Cocoi Heron.
Cool shot of the Grey Heron yourself btw; nice to have the blurry background (courtesy of the larger distance between bird and background  ) while the bird is nice and sharp!

What is your favorite AF setting for this kind of work? (Noticing you have an identical camera / lens setup as I'm using...) I'm still trying out different settings of AF point coverage and responsiveness to achieve best and most consistent sharpness for BiF, so any advice is appreciated!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 27, 2018)

Rufous Crab Hawk taking off

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 27, 2018)

Black collared Hawk - not sure about it, please correct me if I'm wrong...

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 27, 2018)

And finally, the Scarlet Ibis

Wiebe.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 27, 2018)

Marvelous Nat_WA!
Well done. That red one was really eye-catching. Look forward to seeing more.
The bird-portraits in the other thread are great, too.
-r


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Jul 27, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Common terns, Farne Islands
> 
> 1Dx2 and 400DOii


Mike this is a brilliant capture, one of the the best BIF shots I have seen on the forum imo..great work.
Cheers
Grant


----------



## Click (Jul 27, 2018)

Another nice series. Well done, Wiebe.


----------



## ISv (Jul 28, 2018)

Grant Atkinson said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Common terns, Farne Islands
> ...



+1!


----------



## ISv (Jul 28, 2018)

Wiebe, nice shots! And much more important - I think you have had great time/fun (but it's why we go on vacations anyway)!


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 30, 2018)

ISv said:


> Wiebe, nice shots! And much more important - I think you have had great time/fun (but it's why we go on vacations anyway)!



Thanks ISv, indeed I (we, with wife and daughter) had a very good time there. Suriname wouldn't have popped up as destination of choice had it not been for my daughter doing her internship there for 4 months - but having this incentive of visiting her and enjoying holiday at the same time has turned out very nicely indeed 

As I couldn't resist - a last one; Swallow-tailed Kite


Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2018)

Nice shot, Wiebe. Keep posting.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 30, 2018)

Grant Atkinson said:


> Mike this is a brilliant capture, one of the the best BIF shots I have seen on the forum imo..great work.
> Cheers
> Grant



Thank you Grant.


----------



## Braintoggle33 (Aug 1, 2018)

A Snowy Egret in action. Parker River in Newburyport Massachusetts


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, Braintoggle33. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 1, 2018)

Wiebe, you are having a really great time. Some wonderful shots!


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 1, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Wiebe, you are having a really great time. Some wonderful shots!


Thanks Alan; indeed I had a great time - especially in Bigipan (western edge of Suriname).

But in terms of 'wonderful shots' I have to commend:


Braintoggle33 said:


> A Snowy Egret in action. Parker River in Newburyport Massachusetts


@Braintoggle33 / Charles
Especially the first one "in Flight" is excellent!

Wiebe.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 2, 2018)

I was trying to locate a perched cuckoo a earlier this summer from its call, but with no luck. But, I got a shot of a small bird going like a rocket, and what did I discover back home, a flying cuckoo. It was at the extreme limits of detection. I had the 400mm DO II + 2xTC on the 5DIV, and the bird is only 500 px long. The camera locked on, and I got something for the record. Nothing brilliant.


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2018)

Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## tron (Aug 3, 2018)

Alan much better this than nothing. I have heard cuckoos many times but I haven't been able to see one. I keep on thinking for fun that they have their clocks wrongly set (judging by the count of times I hear their "cuckoo"  )


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2018)

Franklin's gull... (7D + 300mmL f/4 + 1.4x III extender)


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 3, 2018)

dpc said:


> Franklin's gull... (7D + 300mmL f/4 + 1.4x III extender)



Very nice picture Douglas, excellent sharpness of the bird ( - and that with some ancient gear  - I'm guessing you replaced some of it by now...)

Wiebe.


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Very nice picture Douglas, excellent sharpness of the bird ( - and that with some ancient gear  - I'm guessing you replaced some of it by now...)
> 
> Wiebe.




The 7D has been gone for a couple of years. I replaced it with the Mark II iteration. I still have the 300 f/4. I seldom use it anymore since I have the 70-300 which is more versatile. The 300 is a very sharp lens. It works well with the extender. I'm loathe to replace it, but it may be on the way to other parts soon.


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2018)

That's a very nice shot, dcp.  Well done.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 3, 2018)

dpc said:


> Franklin's gull... (7D + 300mmL f/4 + 1.4x III extender)


Nice!


----------



## applecider (Aug 3, 2018)

What’s th


dpc said:


> Franklin's gull... (7D + 300mmL f/4 + 1.4x III extender)
> View attachment 179417


What is the difference between franklins and black headed gull?

Without regard it is my favorite gull or pair of gulls...


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2018)

applecider said:


> What’s th
> What is the difference between franklins and black headed gull?
> 
> Without regard it is my favorite gull or pair of gulls...




We don't have black-headed gulls here. The only other gull of similar appearance here would be Bonaparte's gull. It has a dark bill and lacks the white patches on the end of the primaries that you see in the picture I posted.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 4, 2018)

A couple took after dinner tonight. Hand held so not the best.




-r


----------



## Braintoggle33 (Aug 4, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Braintoggle33. I especially like the first one. Well done.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Braintoggle33 (Aug 4, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Thanks Alan; indeed I had a great time - especially in Bigipan (western edge of Suriname).
> 
> But in terms of 'wonderful shots' I have to commend:
> 
> ...



Thanks very much Wiebe, I am brand new here so I am not even sure where this reply with end up


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 4, 2018)

lion rock said:


> A couple took after dinner tonight. Hand held so not the best.
> -r



Hand held or not - you're privileged to have these hummy's in your garden 
Nice ones!

Wiebe.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks Nat_WA.

It is a joy to see these creatures chase each other and even make contacts as they juggle to "own" a feeder. Despite their small size, they're fierce little things and have superb sight. They perch over 40 feet away in a tree branch and when a yummy approaches "their" feeder, they fly speedily and chase the intruder away. Though they stay away at a distance from a bee stealing sugar solution.

Where are you located that you don't have hummingbirds?
-r


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 4, 2018)

lion rock said:


> ...
> 
> Where are you located that you don't have hummingbirds?
> -r



Netherlands - which is supposed to have a moderate / cool climate (although the last 4-6 weeks we've had temperatures of 30-35 degr.C without rain to speak of, so it's feeling like sub-tropics )
Hummingbirds only occur in the (collection of) America's and mainly in the warmer parts; not in Europe...


----------



## lion rock (Aug 4, 2018)

The Netherlands, I would love to visit. Maybe some day.
Hummingbirds are in the Americas, most of the species travel south in the winter, more than 3500km! We get them generally in mid April to mid October. The birds seem to have a very good memory; when they get back, they will visit the location of the feeders I put out, and if I'm late in April bringing the feeders out, they'll buzz around looking for the feeders. These are wonderful creatures, not "bird brains," quite smart. They're curious, too. Sometimes when I'm having breakfast on the deck, they'll fly as close as a couple of meters to look at me .
Hope you'll get a chance to see them in person.
-r


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2018)

lion rock said:


> A couple took after dinner tonight. Hand held so not the best.
> -r




Nice shots, lion rock. I especially like the second one.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 4, 2018)

Click,
Thank you, especially from the 2nd one .
-r


----------



## justawriter (Aug 7, 2018)

White Pelicans, Garrison Dam Tailrace, Pick City, North Dakota

A great place for waterfowl photography in the center of the U.S. along with bald eagles. Fish going through the tailrace are stunned by the journey and that makes the stretch of water a seafood buffet for birds. Canon 7DII, Tamron 150-600.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 12, 2018)

Spent a couple of days on the Yorkshire coast. Beautiful weather, lovely people and some good birds. Here is a female kestrel shot with 5DSR + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Aug 12, 2018)

From the James River Richmond VA 8/9/2018. Canon 7D MK II and a Sigma 100-400 1/2000 F8 ISO 500-1000


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Spent a couple of days on the Yorkshire coast. Beautiful weather, lovely people and some good birds. Here is a female kestrel shot with 5DSR + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC.




Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2018)

ronaldbyram said:


> From the James River Richmond VA 8/9/2018. Canon 7D MK II and a Sigma 100-400 1/2000 F8 ISO 500-1000



Very nice series. I especially like the 3rd picture.



Well done, Ronald.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 12, 2018)

AlanF,
Very nice.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Aug 12, 2018)

Ronaldbyram,
Great shots!
Did you go with Captain Jack on the James?
-r


----------



## AlanF (Aug 12, 2018)

ronaldbyram said:


> From the James River Richmond VA 8/9/2018. Canon 7D MK II and a Sigma 100-400 1/2000 F8 ISO 500-1000


Fine shots!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 12, 2018)

Bempton Cliffs is fine fro flying seabirds, especially gannets. Here is a gannet flying with a feather - a gift for his mate - and a juvenile kittiwake. 5DSR + 100-440mm II.


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, Alan. Well done.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 12, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Alan. Well done.


Thanks click!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 12, 2018)

lion rock said:


> AlanF,
> Very nice.
> -r


Thanks l r!


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 12, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Spent a couple of days on the Yorkshire coast. Beautiful weather, lovely people and some good birds. Here is a female kestrel shot with 5DSR + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC.



Great shot of this bird Alan! I'm quite partial to these small birds of prey - they are so elegant and purposeful...
Perfect exposure also, these birds have a tendency to hover with their back to the sun, so the head and eyes are shaded - but yours is beautiful . Sharp as well, for me the combo 7DII, 100-400 II + 1.4xIII lacks that last bit of sharpness that the 100-400 itself does have but on your 5DSR it looks perfect... Do you use IS on or off btw.?
Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 12, 2018)

ronaldbyram said:


> From the James River Richmond VA 8/9/2018. Canon 7D MK II and a Sigma 100-400 1/2000 F8 ISO 500-1000


Nice shots Ron, happy with the Sigma 100-400 I guess  (at least judging by the results...)
Wiebe.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 13, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Great shot of this bird Alan! I'm quite partial to these small birds of prey - they are so elegant and purposeful...
> Perfect exposure also, these birds have a tendency to hover with their back to the sun, so the head and eyes are shaded - but yours is beautiful . Sharp as well, for me the combo 7DII, 100-400 II + 1.4xIII lacks that last bit of sharpness that the 100-400 itself does have but on your 5DSR it looks perfect... Do you use IS on or off btw.?
> Wiebe.


Thanks Wiebe. The 5DSR has a real edge over the 7DII for sharpness, and I sold my one as I stopped using it after buying the DSR. This shot was of the bird flying because of the better illumination - it’s head is not looking down as much as when it is purely hovering. The IS was on even though I was shooting at 1/4000s. It’s rare for me to use the extender for BIF and I was surprised at a near 100% of tack sharp keepers.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 13, 2018)

V Nice Alan and Ronald!

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 20, 2018)

Red Kites, Yorkshire.


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2018)

Beautiful shots, Mikehit.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 21, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Red Kites, Yorkshire.



Excellent shots, certainly the first one very well captured in its attack-dive! You've also been able to get / retrieve very even lighting on it - lots of detail visible; well done!
Wiebe.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 21, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Red Kites, Yorkshire.


Beautiful shots Mike. Fine colours and definition.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 21, 2018)

Thank you all for your comments.The best bit about it was this was free ! 
There is a good population of kites around Harewood House - the House does feeding where you pay something like £20 to watch them. But on the outskirts of the estate is a cafe called Muddy Boots Cafe where people throw chinks of raw chicken on the garage roof and these magnificent birds come swooping and diving in to pick up the meat. So you can sit there with your camera, bacon sandwich and a mug of coffee.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 21, 2018)

One from the weekend: https://500px.com/photo/270730159/touchdown-by-jim-saunders?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=12550001

Jim


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 21, 2018)

Good one, Jim.
I would crop the post from the right hand side but you have great sharpness on the bird in an great pose - some eagles I have photographed get a bit scruffy when coming in to land.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 21, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Good one, Jim.
> I would crop the post from the right hand side but you have great sharpness on the bird in an great pose - some eagles I have photographed get a bit scruffy when coming in to land.



I appreciate your time and your perspective; my intent was the rule of birds. Thirds. The rule of thirds.

Jim


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2018)

Nice shot, Jim.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 22, 2018)

Jim Saunders said:


> I appreciate your time and your perspective; my intent was the rule of birds. Thirds. The rule of thirds.
> 
> Jim



I have taken the liberty of 'print screen' to Paint and done a quick crop at the same 3:2 ratio to show what what I was thinking - removing the post and whatever is needed top/bottom and keeping on about the thirds. Personally I would put the bird more central because the visual 'weight' (for want of a better word) balances the picture better
I know you put this on 500px with the protections so I will delete it if you wish.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 22, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> I know you put this on 500px with the protections so I will delete it if you wish.



I appreciate your enthusiasm but yes I would appreciate your doing that; my photo looks the way I want it to look.

Jim


----------



## applecider (Aug 26, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Red Kites, Yorkshire.
> 
> View attachment 179786
> View attachment 179787


Love the first, second is good too. The first one makes my neck ache as well as being an excellent picture.


----------



## applecider (Aug 26, 2018)

My favorite black headed gull the laughing gull. The white eye ring, white under wing color and beak trying to be red tipped along with the eel in the mouth are distinguishing characteristics.

These fellows were caught on Cape Cod bay in Massachusetts feasting on sand eels that emerge from the sand on the incoming tide. 

Some laughing gulls to make for a comedic break..


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2018)

Very nice series, Applecider.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 26, 2018)

Interesting gull. And the sand eel is a nice bonus.


----------



## Carel (Aug 31, 2018)

Dear forum members,
This week I finally found a good location and time for practicing my new EOS 5D IV and 70-200 F/2.8 (+2x extender Mark III) with BIF. Location was in the Swiss Alps and there were many swallows in the air. These were not the easiest birds for practicing, but I was able to make a couple of good shots. I am seeking however some advise from the experts among you forum members. I was only able to make good shots while focusing on the top branch of a tree, where I had seen the swallows flying around. The shot shows focus on the branch, but not on the swallow. But since the distance was the same, the swallow was sharp. This way I was able to make decent pictures. I was not able to follow any birds while flying around and catch them sharply. I used AI Servo case #2. Either they were too fast for me to follow with the camera. Or the camera was not quick enough to focus on the bird. Or do I have too high expectations of the camera/lens for these type of birds that are too small and flying in erratic patterns?


----------



## spandau (Aug 31, 2018)

Predator captures a predator. Shot in April 2015 with a Canon 70D and canon 400MM f5.6L at 1/1600 and f5.6


----------



## AlanF (Aug 31, 2018)

Carel said:


> Dear forum members,
> This week I finally found a good location and time for practicing my new EOS 5D IV and 70-200 F/2.8 (+2x extender Mark III) with BIF. Location was in the Swiss Alps and there were many swallows in the air. These were not the easiest birds for practicing, but I was able to make a couple of good shots. I am seeking however some advise from the experts among you forum members. I was only able to make good shots while focusing on the top branch of a tree, where I had seen the swallows flying around. The shot shows focus on the branch, but not on the swallow. But since the distance was the same, the swallow was sharp. This way I was able to make decent pictures. I was not able to follow any birds while flying around and catch them sharply. I used AI Servo case #2. Either they were too fast for me to follow with the camera. Or the camera was not quick enough to focus on the bird. Or do I have too high expectations of the camera/lens for these type of birds that are too small and flying in erratic patterns?


Very unlikely you will be able to AF fast enough with a 2xTC. A native 100-400mm II or the old 400mm f/5.6 will give you a much better chance.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 1, 2018)

Like to see BIF with the 16-35/4?


----------



## bluediablo (Sep 8, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Red Kites, Yorkshire.
> 
> View attachment 179786
> View attachment 179787


Great shots!


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 9, 2018)

Nice to see BiF from (/ with) a different perspective, well done Berowne!

One from my 'wetlands' trip this weekend, attempt at panning with (relatively) slow shutter-speed,
swan taking off, taken from a boat:



As a first attempt, I was rather pleased with it 
Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2018)

That's a very nice shot, Wiebe. Well done!


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 10, 2018)

Pretty good that, Wieber.


----------



## Talys (Sep 10, 2018)

Wiebe, awesome shot!


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks Click, Mikehit, Talys! 
With some more time to post-process, I'll post some more but these stood out being different from the more 'static' BiF shots. Unfortunately many of the more interesting birds kept their distance so I could not get nice close-ups . Anyhow, a nice day on the water, with only a small drop of rain and quite a few sunny moments 
Another swan while taking off:


... they take their time running on the water to assist at take off 
Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 12, 2018)

The panned, slower shutter speed take-offs give a more dynamic feeling than this one with fast shutter...
Let me know your thoughts!


Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 12, 2018)

Osprey circling to locate its prey


Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 12, 2018)

... and it caught a fish, unfortunately at quite a distance - picture quality is not optimal 


W.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 13, 2018)

I recently had the opportunity to try out my BIF skills at a falconry.
Some of my tries in BIF of a Red Kite (Milvus milvus).


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 13, 2018)

some more, but



not as good as the first sequence


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2018)

Very nice series. Well done, Maximilian.


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> The panned, slower shutter speed take-offs give a more dynamic feeling than this one with fast shutter...
> Let me know your thoughts!
> View attachment 180362
> 
> Wiebe.




I prefer this one. The picture is more dynamic indeed.






And for the Osprey, you didn't have nice lighting condition. It's very difficult to get a nice picture in that kind of lighting.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 13, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice series. Well done, Maximilian.


Thank you, Click.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 13, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> I recently had the opportunity to try out my BIF skills at a falconry.
> Some of my tries in BIF of a Red Kite (Milvus milvus).



Very nice shots Maximilian, I especially like the last of this (first) set - bird is detailed very well while the blue 'ribbons' on his talons are masked a bit
Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 13, 2018)

Click said:


> I prefer this one. The picture is more dynamic indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Click, you're too kind . Sky was overcast but not too badly, but there is indeed a lot of contrast between bird and background - sky.
Another one under comparable circumstances; White-tailed Eagle:


Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Thanks Click, you're too kind . Sky was overcast but not too badly, but there is indeed a lot of contrast between bird and background - sky.
> Another one under comparable circumstances; White-tailed Eagle:
> 
> Wiebe.








This picture is sharper, we can see more of the bird's details .


----------



## Berowne (Sep 14, 2018)

Beautiful Pictures of the red kite Maximilian, in Germany we say "Milan". I love these birds.
Greetings Andy


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 20, 2018)

Some late evening barn owls
1Dx2, 400mm DOii + 2x tc
ISO 10,000


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2018)

Nice shots, Mikehit.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 20, 2018)

to keep a meal by joseph kelly, on Flickr

gulls in flight


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2018)

Very nice shot, Joseph.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 20, 2018)

Nice shots @Mikehit and Joseph (@beforeEos Camaras)
Lighting conditions when barn owls usually fly are - let's say - challenging. Especially the last one succeeded quite well nonetheless! I like it 
I had to look twice at the gulls trying to work out which parts belonged to which bird ... Luckily I could see it enlarged on the flickr page 
Wiebe.


----------



## ERHP (Oct 1, 2018)

Cool catching the barnie with prey!

I had a bit of luck yesterday morning with one of our local Belted Kingfisher's. This was fish number two for the morning. 





1DX MK II 600 f/4L IS II w/1.4 III 1/2500 : f/7.1 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2018)

Beautiful shot, ERHP.

Well done, Sir!


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 1, 2018)

Stunning, ERHP


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 1, 2018)

ERHP said:


> Cool catching the barnie with prey!
> 
> I had a bit of luck yesterday morning with one of our local Belted Kingfisher's. This was fish number two for the morning.
> [...]
> 1DX MK II 600 f/4L IS II w/1.4 III 1/2500 : f/7.1 : ISO 1000



Excellent shot Ed; catching a kingfisher 'in flight' counts (in my opinion) as a top achievement... 
And catching it with all that detail in the bird - and great exposure - and a beautiful soft and nicely layered background --- ehhhm that must be "over the top" 
W.


----------



## JimR from Boston (Oct 2, 2018)

Great shot, perfect exposure - well done ERHP!
Any kingfisher in flight is a great accomplishment and to catch it with food puts it over the top. All my kingfisher shots tend to be flying away from you. This one is meant to be published. Great capture.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 2, 2018)

ERHP said:


> Cool catching the barnie with prey!
> 
> I had a bit of luck yesterday morning with one of our local Belted Kingfisher's. This was fish number two for the morning.
> 
> ...


Absolutely first class! Was it in mid flight or had it just taken off from a perch?


----------



## AlanF (Oct 2, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Some late evening barn owls
> 1Dx2, 400mm DOii + 2x tc
> ISO 10,000
> 
> ...


The prey is a nice plus.


----------



## ERHP (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks Click, MikeHit, Nat_WA, JimR and AlanF! Just getting to watch the uninterrupted runs on the fish that close was pretty cool.



AlanF said:


> Absolutely first class! Was it in mid flight or had it just taken off from a perch?



Alan, she had just caught the fish and was heading back to a perch.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 3, 2018)

She had shaken off the water. Was it far from where she had caught it and were you able to get a shot of her diving in? I have only seen a belted kingfisher once (on holiday in Canada) and it seemed much larger than our Eurasian common kingfisher


----------



## ERHP (Oct 4, 2018)

Alan, so the spot she perched was maybe 20' from the edge of the pool she dove in to catch this fish. Unfortunately there are a few small clumps of vegetation that kept me from focusing on her impact spot but I was able to pick up most of her flights just after leaving the water. This was her about 1/3 of the way back to area she usually perches with fish #2 for the morning. Using single point focus so for me sitting in the mud it comes down to how well I can track her flight upwards/downwards.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 4, 2018)

That marvellous shot is a testimony to the efforts you have made in studying her habits.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 4, 2018)

AlanF said:


> That marvellous shot is a testimony to the efforts you have made in studying her habits.


+1! 
W.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 14, 2018)

No new BIF for 2 weeks, so here are some to keep things moving. Unfortunately, I haven't been travelling with my favourite Canon gear and having being making to do with the bridge camera. I took these on Tuesday in Kuwait: a spotted eagle flying with a bird wing in its beak; a marsh harrier; a curlew; some redshanks; and some flamingos. It was a fun morning.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 14, 2018)

Yesterday, I was driven around the countryside near Halle, in the eastern part of Germany. The weather was unbelievably fine, 26 deg (C not F) with a brilliant blue sky. A red kite was in the distance, just withing range, and a gull belted past.


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2018)

Very nice series, Alan.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 15, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Alan.


+1! @AlanF - with your bridge camera you may not have been able to create the subject isolation by nicely blurred backgrounds, but very nice series nonetheless 
W.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 15, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> +1! @AlanF - with your bridge camera you may not have been able to create the subject isolation by nicely blurred backgrounds, but very nice series nonetheless
> W.


Wiebe, the bridge camera's great depth of field is very useful for close ups of dragonflies etc and getting the whole bird in flight in focus!
It's amusing that the photos in Kuwait were taken against a grey sky, mainly pollution, whereas Germany in mid-October had beautiful blue skies.
Alan


----------



## Vern (Oct 15, 2018)

A few BIF pics from Oak Island, NC. The group of Forster Terns is not all in focus, but I liked it nevertheless. 5DMKIV, 600II + 1.4X III, ISO 800, f8, with CP.


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2018)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, Vern.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 15, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. Well done, Vern.


+1  - @Vern excellent sharpness and exposure - quite a challenge to get them in frame and in focus with 840mm 
W.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 15, 2018)

Now I'm reluctant to post my mediocre offerings. Just home base birds in less than ideal lighting but since some folk have noticed my absence it gives me the courage to post. The White-crowned sparrow is a transient and a first for me.

Just now checking the full image option it seems the first pic is duplicated ... but how to get rid of it?? Right click doesn't give me "delete" and it doesn't appear duplicated in the list.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 15, 2018)

Seems simple enough format but I'm doing something wrong giving the duplication. Also I'm still being skipped on notifications of this thread in spite of un-selecting and re-selecting watch. It's annoying. Why would it be happening to just me so regularly?

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2018)

Very nice pictures, Jack. Keep posting!


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Just now checking the full image option it seems the first pic is duplicated ... but how to get rid of it?? Right click doesn't give me "delete" and it doesn't appear duplicated in the list.



Just click on the picture and use the backspace, it will delete the picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 15, 2018)

Oops, I didn't even realize this was BIF! Oh well, I'm an advocate for a single bird thread anyway.

Thanks click.

Jack


----------



## Vern (Oct 16, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> +1  - @Vern excellent sharpness and exposure - quite a challenge to get them in frame and in focus with 840mm
> W.


Well, you didn't see the 95% that were OOF. Pays to be where you can take lots of pics. The 5DMKIV seems to have a lower keeper rate for me than the 1Dx I, but there are a lot more pixels on the subject when it is in focus.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 16, 2018)

Jack,
Good shots! Post anyways.
-r




Jack Douglas said:


> Now I'm reluctant to post my mediocre offerings. Just home base birds in less than ideal lighting but since some folk have noticed my absence it gives me the courage to post. The White-crowned sparrow is a transient and a first for me.
> 
> Just now checking the full image option it seems the first pic is duplicated ... but how to get rid of it?? Right click doesn't give me "delete" and it doesn't appear duplicated in the list.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Vern (Oct 18, 2018)

Kingfishers were flying this morning. Didn't get great shots as far as perfect focus goes - b/t me and the 5DMKIV and the erratic flights, only got a few worth working up. 5DMKIV + 600 II +1.4X III, ISO 1250, f 7.1, ~1/2000. I'm never sure whether the image stabilization (mode 3) helps or hurts sharpness at these shutter speeds, turned it off part way through.


----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2018)

Nice pictures. Well done, Vern.


----------



## Vern (Oct 18, 2018)

Redtail from this morning too - easier to get this one in focus.


----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2018)

Very nice, Vern.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 18, 2018)

@Vern - with the speed of those kingfishers it is an achievement by itself to capture them in frame!
The redtail may be easier to track but then they are very nice, well exposed pictures 
W.


----------



## Vern (Oct 19, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> @Vern - with the speed of those kingfishers it is an achievement by itself to capture them in frame!
> The redtail may be easier to track but then they are very nice, well exposed pictures
> W.


Thanks Nat_WA - would have been so happy to have the second in that series in focus on the birds instead of the splash from their wings in the water! Try, try again.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 20, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Oops, I didn't even realize this was BIF! Oh well, I'm an advocate for a single bird thread anyway.
> 
> Thanks click.
> 
> Jack


You haven't become befuddled by the latest Canadian legalization? At least the birds are in focus if you are not.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 20, 2018)

Nice shots Vern - it's an achievement to catch those kingfishers.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 21, 2018)

AlanF said:


> You haven't become befuddled by the latest Canadian legalization? At least the birds are in focus if you are not.



I think most bird photographers get their highs from shooting. Personally, I think it will only lead to more costs to society and more deaths on the highways, which is already very tragic. Perhaps we should send our impaired drivers to Saudi Arabia.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 21, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> I think most bird photographers get their highs from shooting. Personally, I think it will only lead to more costs to society and more deaths on the highways, which is already very tragic. Perhaps we should send our impaired drivers to Saudi Arabia.


Is it a coincidence that Canadians are disproportionately represented on CR?


----------



## Bundu (Oct 21, 2018)

Witch photo is the better one? Before or after the catch? African Fish Eagle - Okavango Delta Botswana


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2018)

Very nice shots, Bundu.


----------



## Bundu (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks Click. Nice shots but not great. I think I prefer the second one....


----------



## AlanF (Oct 21, 2018)

The fish voted before. Nice shots!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 21, 2018)

Bundu said:


> Thanks Click. Nice shots but not great. I think I prefer the second one....



It depends what you are trying to convey. I think the first is technically a better shot. The second needs better wing position/angle etc., say if you had 60 frames/sec., you'd find some were better but we don't have that luxury. On the other hand the first is more commonly obtained I think?? Or not??

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Oct 21, 2018)

Bundu,
Wildlife shots are often potluck. You can practice, plan, wait, locate and hope for the PERFECT shot. But, in the end, it is "luck" for lack of a better description. If there are more opportunities to shoot again, yes,you may get better shot. Most of the time, that's not an option.
Both shots are great.
-r


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi Bundu. 
Both are excellent shots in my opinion and I would be over the moon to have caught either, to have both, wow! 
I actually prefer the second shot, the water spray conveys the force of the impact and the ferocity of the attack. 
Could it be better, possibly yes but probably not, I suspect that is a learned position for the wings during the attack so as to minimise risk to the birds wings and feathers, and by the time the wings clear the view of the body the water spray might be substantially reduced? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 22, 2018)

What was actually caught? The prey in the second shot is not very clear, but appears bent at an odd angle for a fish. In the first shot it is not well resolved on the surface.


----------



## Bundu (Oct 22, 2018)

Thank you guys for your kind replies. I have tried every day morning and afternoon to catch African Skimmers feeding but no luck. Out of focus or too late or whatever. The "fish" is actually a fish carcass tossed overboard after fillets were cut out by fisherman for bait. We ourselves were busy Tigerfishing! The eagle coming down to catch it was very unexpected so I just grabbed the camera and fired away. And for some reason, unplanned as it were, all the shots were in focus! Yes, 60fps would have been nice, but 10fps did the job. I agree the first shot technically better but the second more dramatic.
Potluck at its best!


----------



## AlanF (Oct 22, 2018)

All is clear. It did look in the second shot that a head was attached to a gutted fishbone.


----------



## bluediablo (Oct 22, 2018)

Bundu said:


> Witch photo is the better one? Before or after the catch? African Fish Eagle - Okavango Delta Botswana
> View attachment 181122
> View attachment 181123


Nice shots! I think the first shot is better, the outstretched legs and talons a body in attack and the anticipation of the eyes.


----------



## sedwards (Oct 29, 2018)

One I really like from a recent snow goose outing .


1DX23767 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2018)

Beautiful shot, Stuart.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 30, 2018)

Yes.
-r



Click said:


> Beautiful shot, Stuart.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 30, 2018)

sedwards said:


> One I really like from a recent snow goose outing .
> [...]



Very nice shot Stuart, quite special with the repetition of the (blurry) geese in the background 
W.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 3, 2018)

Just getting ready to board the plane for Tanzania! We have the 5DIV, 5DSR, 100-400mm II, 400mm DO II, 3 TCs, RX10IV, TG5 and a 50/1.8 and a few items of clothes and can just about make the weight limit.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 3, 2018)

Hi Alan.
I’m pleased to hear that, what would a photography holiday be without camera gear!  Clothes meh! 
Have fun, be safe, have fun and I look forwards to your return so I can experience Tanzania vicariously through your images! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 3, 2018)

Alan, don't just post photos; add observations on all aspects of this venture, particularly relative to how you deal with the gear both on and off planes. If you don't mind.

I'll soon be having to make similar decisions relative to visiting England and probably then Europe. Also, possibly central and S America and I kind of fear having expensive gear in my possession.  My previous travels have typically been North America with truck or motorhome, which is quite different.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Nov 6, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan, don't just post photos; add observations on all aspects of this venture, particularly relative to how you deal with the gear both on and off planes. If you don't mind.
> 
> I'll soon be having to make similar decisions relative to visiting England and probably then Europe. Also, possibly central and S America and I kind of fear having expensive gear in my possession.  My previous travels have typically been North America with truck or motorhome, which is quite different.
> 
> Jack


Only occasional internet access over very slow and intermittent lines. Will report back in 2 weeks. Incredible shots so far from 12h a day birding.


----------



## BobG (Nov 9, 2018)

The short eared Owls are back for the winter at my local patch, and I put together this sequence shot of one hunting. The owl is not visible in the grass in the fifth shot in the series (5DIV + EF600F4MII + 1.4x)
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2cjPbmD]

[/URL]


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 9, 2018)

BobG said:


> The short eared Owls are back for the winter at my local patch, and I put together this sequence shot of one hunting. The owl is not visible in the grass in the fifth shot in the series (5DIV + EF600F4MII + 1.4x)



@BobG - Excellent sequence / series! From the second position (from the right) onward you can really see how the owl is focused on a fixed spot on the ground... Did you have the camera 'fixed' on a tripod, or were you moving / panning with it? (Background appears as one - so you can't have moved / shaken a lot between shots  - that or your PP-skills are way better than mine )
Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2018)

BobG said:


> The short eared Owls are back for the winter at my local patch, and I put together this sequence shot of one hunting. The owl is not visible in the grass in the fifth shot in the series (5DIV + EF600F4MII + 1.4x)



Well done, Bob.


----------



## ryanchapman (Nov 10, 2018)

Here is mine.


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2018)

Nice shot, Ryan.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 12, 2018)

Canada geese..... only a thousand or so.....


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2018)

Very nice shot, Don.


----------



## davidgator (Nov 13, 2018)

Snowy Egret


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2018)

Very nice series, David.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 13, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice series, David.



Agree!
-r


----------



## lion rock (Nov 13, 2018)

Only! Not going to count.
But beautiful shot.
-r



Don Haines said:


> Canada geese..... only a thousand or so.....


----------



## DSP121 (Nov 13, 2018)

BobG said:


> The short eared Owls are back for the winter at my local patch, and I put together this sequence shot of one hunting. The owl is not visible in the grass in the fifth shot in the series (5DIV + EF600F4MII + 1.4x)


Very beautiful. Amazing. You have a great perfection in your shot. Keep it up.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 13, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Only! Not going to count.
> But beautiful shot.
> -r


The picture was only about a tenth of the flock!


----------



## BobG (Nov 13, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> @BobG - Excellent sequence / series! From the second position (from the right) onward you can really see how the owl is focused on a fixed spot on the ground... Did you have the camera 'fixed' on a tripod, or were you moving / panning with it? (Background appears as one - so you can't have moved / shaken a lot between shots  - that or your PP-skills are way better than mine )
> Wiebe.



Wimberley gimbal head on fixed tripod. I was panning between shots keeping the owl as centred as possible


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 13, 2018)

BobG said:


> Wimberley gimbal head on fixed tripod. I was panning between shots keeping the owl as centred as possible


It takes great skill to do that so well. Congratulations on a perfect sequence!


----------



## ryanchapman (Nov 14, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Canada geese..... only a thousand or so.....
> View attachment 181548



What an amazing shot!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 20, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> I’m pleased to hear that, what would a photography holiday be without camera gear!  Clothes meh!
> Have fun, be safe, have fun and I look forwards to your return so I can experience Tanzania vicariously through your images!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Had an incredible guide who took us from dawn to dusk for 14 consecutive days and had three very experienced US birders as company who were far more experienced than me on birds but I was more experienced with the photography. Here are a couple of shots of pied kingfishers in flight. The first is with the 5DSR + 100-400mm II early in the morning and the second in the afternoon with the 1.4xTC attached. There have been some great shots in the thread while I have been away.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 27, 2018)

Well, the stop-gap mistakenly produced 5DSR with the zoom managed to capture the kingfishers in flight. Even the old 5DIV still seems to work and focus, despite being an antique mirror slapper. Here is a yellow-billed kite diving around.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi Alan. 
Lovely shot. 
Re mirror slapper, you will be fine all the time you don’t connect them to the computer, once you do they will receive the destruct code “make mirrorslapper fail” and that will be the end of it!  

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Well, the stop-gap mistakenly produced 5DSR with the zoom managed to capture the kingfishers in flight. Even the old 5DIV still seems to work and focus, despite being an antique mirror slapper. Here is a yellow-billed kite diving around.


----------



## bjd (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi, I just managed to spend a few weeks in or near the "Wattenmeer" National Park (I've heard it called the "Wadden Sea" in English), which
stretched from Holland to Denmark. Well worth a visit, and we will be going back. So I just wanted to post a few of the better shots that I took:


Grey Heron by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr


----------



## bjd (Nov 27, 2018)

There were a few Herons around:


Heron Take-Off by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr


----------



## bjd (Nov 27, 2018)

Grey Heron by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr


----------



## bjd (Nov 27, 2018)

Starling by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr


----------



## bjd (Nov 27, 2018)

Oyster Catchers by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr


----------



## bjd (Nov 27, 2018)

IN fact there is a whole Flickr Album here with shots from that trip:


https://flic.kr/s/aHsmnkbbP3

In case anyone is interested......

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Nov 27, 2018)

Northern Pintail (?) by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, Brian. Well done.


----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2018)

Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 28, 2018)

Nice shots bjd!


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 28, 2018)

@AlanF - nice shot; you must be some photographer to be able to produce such a result with your antiquated equipment 
@bjd - very nice set of pictures; I must agree, the "Waddenzee" (in Dutch ) is a great area for birding - especially in the migrating seasons!
W.


----------



## bjd (Nov 28, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> @AlanF - nice shot; you must be some photographer to be able to produce such a result with your antiquated equipment
> @bjd - very nice set of pictures; I must agree, the "Waddenzee" (in Dutch ) is a great area for birding - especially in the migrating seasons!
> W.


Nat_WA, we have been to Lauersoog too, but that was a few weeks earlier. We sat on the Banks of the inland Lake and watched
a flock of birds go past, it took them over an hour to pass us by. Turns out they were all Cormorants. I've never seen that many
at once.
If you have any other tips they would be gratefully accepted.

Thanks everyone for the kind feedback.
Cheers


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 29, 2018)

bjd said:


> Nat_WA, we have been to Lauersoog too, but that was a few weeks earlier. We sat on the Banks of the inland Lake and watched
> a flock of birds go past, it took them over an hour to pass us by. Turns out they were all Cormorants. I've never seen that many
> at once.
> If you have any other tips they would be gratefully accepted.
> ...


If you have the opportunity to visit one of the 'Watten Insel' in spring or (better yet) early autumn (late september to mid october, sometimes even to late october) you will have a high probability of seeing lots of different flocks of migratory birds. In the Netherlands, the islands Texel and Ameland offer the best birding locations as they combine the 'safe' dune areas for the birds to rest with relatively large agricultural surface and the shallow waters of the 'Wadden' to feed.
Personally, Terschelling is my favorite island - but I've noticed that it is less favored by the flocks of birds (possibly because it has far less agricultural land)...

I'd guess that some of the German and Danish 'Watten Insel' are also very good places to be / watch birds  (although I have no personal experience there)
W.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 9, 2018)

I keep making the mistake of using that DR-challenged 5DSR with slow response plumbed into the 100-400mm DO II with that 1.4xTC that takes it beyond the DLA limit. Never mind, I got an African Fisheagle flying away.


----------



## kodakrome (Dec 27, 2018)

Eagle...400mm


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2018)

Beautiful shot, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (Dec 27, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, kodakrome.


Thanks!


----------



## OlAf (Jan 2, 2019)

_61A9841 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 13, 2019)

ok so not the best focus, but shows what scroungers eagles can be... turned as I saw a fight occur... and they dropped their prize... bagel!


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2019)

Nice shot, snappy604.


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 14, 2019)

more evidence of how opportunistic eagles can be... easier to steal than to find your own food


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2019)

Very nice series. I especially like the 3rd picture.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 18, 2019)

The Turkey Vulture gets no love. Here are two shots of this amazing species. Evolution has perfectly adapted them for their crucial role in the wild.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 18, 2019)

Well done Jeff! I was about to post one taken a couple of days ago in the Everglades (5DSR+100-400mm II). So here it is anyway. And home in on that ugly face.


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2019)

IslanderMV said:


> The Turkey Vulture gets no love. Here are two shots of this amazing species. Evolution has perfectly adapted them for their crucial role in the wild.



Nice shots, Jeff.


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Well done Jeff! I was about to post one taken a couple of days ago in the Everglades (5DSR+100-400mm II). So here it is anyway. And home in on that ugly face.



Very nice pictures, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 21, 2019)

Waiting at Orlando International Airport and sorting out photos. Here are a brown pelican and a white pelican in flight. Usual kit of 5DSR + 100-400mm II +1.4xTC.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 21, 2019)

And a Wood Stork and an Osprey. Florida is wonderful for Ospreys.


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2019)

Very nice series. Well done, Alan.


----------



## OlAf (Jan 22, 2019)

Canon EF 70-200mm f/4.0 L IS II USM





_E1A4977 by -OlAf-, on Flickr

AF Mode: Servo AF
AF Configuration Tool: Case 1
AF area select mode: Face detection + Tracking AF


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2019)

Very nice shot, OlAf.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 25, 2019)

I was trying out the iPad version of Digital Photo Professional, and I really screwed up the editing. This is not the look I was going for and I have no idea how I got here.... perhaps the cat was attacking the touchscreen when my back was turned....


----------



## AlanF (Jan 26, 2019)

Surely, Don, you meant this?


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2019)

Cool pictures, guys.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 4, 2019)

Mallards yesterday (5DSR+ 100-400mm II, at 371mm by mistake).


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2019)

Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## Cog (Feb 7, 2019)

100-400 II


----------



## Click (Feb 7, 2019)

Beautiful shot, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Feb 8, 2019)

Jack Douglas and Click
Thank you!


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 8, 2019)

Cog said:


> 100-400 II


Very nice shot Cog! Is it a Curlew or a Whimbrel, with my limited skills identification is failing...
Btw. long time since you were here before but you're back with a whole set of excellent pic's (both Bird portraits & BiF...)!
W.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Feb 8, 2019)

Here's a few using a 70-200 f2.8 LIS II, a 2x TC and a 5DIII. Nice and sharp at 100%. 
A Black Headed Gull in winter Plumage


----------



## Cog (Feb 8, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Very nice shot Cog! Is it a Curlew or a Whimbrel, with my limited skills identification is failing...
> Btw. long time since you were here before but you're back with a whole set of excellent pic's (both Bird portraits & BiF...)!
> W.


Thank you, Nat_WA! It's a curlew (to the best of my knowledge). And yes, it's been a long hiatus for various personal reasons. But I plan to do some bird photography in the spring.


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2019)

Beautiful series, GMCPhotographics. I really like the second one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 8, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, GMCPhotographics. I really like the second one.



+1 Some nice angles.

And since I'm contemplating buying an R and in some situations using it with the 70-200 II, I've wondered how it would be with X1.4 and X2. Because I previously owned the 300 2.8 II, I have never tried those combinations out but if I am using the 1DX2 with my 400 and one converter my daughter could be using my 70-200 with the other converter on the R (we'll be on holiday together).

So if you have any thoughts about your use scenario I'd be pleased to hear them.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 8, 2019)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's a few using a 70-200 f2.8 LIS II, a 2x TC and a 5DIII. Nice and sharp at 100%.
> A Black Headed Gull in winter Plumage


The rare yoga gull! Nice shots!


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Feb 9, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> +1 Some nice angles.
> 
> And since I'm contemplating buying an R and in some situations using it with the 70-200 II, I've wondered how it would be with X1.4 and X2. Because I previously owned the 300 2.8 II, I have never tried those combinations out but if I am using the 1DX2 with my 400 and one converter my daughter could be using my 70-200 with the other converter on the R (we'll be on holiday together).
> 
> ...



I can't comment on the Eos R with a 70-200 2.8 LIS II as I've not tried that combo. But I can comment on the lens. It's simply an amazing optic. It takes a 1.4x tc very well. So well that it's nearly as sharp wide open and the native lens. It takes a 2x but not quite as sharp (no surprise) and the AF is a little slower. It becomes quite a large lens to handle with a 2x and the balance is off too. If you drop a 1/3 stop to f6.3 it seems to sharpen up really well and takes up any IQ slack. As a combo (2x) it's not quite as good as a native 100-400 II but it's not far behind optically and mechanically.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Feb 9, 2019)

splash down (1 of 1) by joseph kelly, on Flickr

here is some 400mm + 1.4 tc fun


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2019)

Nice. Well done, Joseph.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 9, 2019)

GMCPhotographics said:


> I can't comment on the Eos R with a 70-200 2.8 LIS II as I've not tried that combo. But I can comment on the lens. It's simply an amazing optic. It takes a 1.4x tc very well. So well that it's nearly as sharp wide open and the native lens. It takes a 2x but not quite as sharp (no surprise) and the AF is a little slower. It becomes quite a large lens to handle with a 2x and the balance is off too. If you drop a 1/3 stop to f6.3 it seems to sharpen up really well and takes up any IQ slack. As a combo (2x) it's not quite as good as a native 100-400 II but it's not far behind optically and mechanically.



Thanks for this. Comments I remember about 70-200 X2 were quite negative but stopped down it sounds decent. My use of it was typically when I needed closer focus than the 300 2.8 II would give in a blind. Now, I'm even worse off with the 400 DO II not having close focus. The 300 was much better for butterflies etc., but I couldn't justify owning both so sold it.

Jack


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 9, 2019)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's a few using a 70-200 f2.8 LIS II, a 2x TC and a 5DIII. Nice and sharp at 100%.
> A Black Headed Gull in winter Plumage
> View attachment 183046
> 
> ...


Beautiful shots!!!


----------



## ISv (Feb 10, 2019)

Cog said:


> Thank you, Nat_WA! It's a curlew (to the best of my knowledge). And yes, it's been a long hiatus for various personal reasons. But I plan to do some bird photography in the spring.


Nice shot Cog! I also think it's the Eurasian Curlew: lacking the clearer supercillum and eye-strip of the Whimbrel. The Far Eastern Curlew has more buffy underparts and no white rump, otherwise very similar.


----------



## SevenDUser (Feb 12, 2019)

Red tail hawk... 1dxii 500mm f/4 1.4x


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2019)

Very nice shots, SevenDUser.


----------



## Cog (Feb 14, 2019)

Cormorants and gulls











100-400 II


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2019)

Beautiful shots. I especially like the first picture. Well done, Cog.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 14, 2019)

I am trying to track chickadees in flight. They move so fast that I am not having much luck, this shot went spectacularly wrong.....


----------



## ERHP (Feb 16, 2019)

Between the rain storms and marathons/bike races/etc, the local island near me that is usually good for some raptors hasn't been as accessible this month, at least not during most of the mornings. Still, the sun is still low enough in the southern sky not to be excessively harsh and enabling me to get some flight shots(primarily takeoff/landing) of the American Kestrels that seem to call it home. Here is one that I misjudged the takeoff direction and ended up loping off a wing, but I really like the straight on, in your face approach so I cropped accordingly.





1DX MK II 600 f/4L II w/ 1.4X 1/2500 : f/7.1 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2019)

Great shot, ERHP.


----------



## bluediablo (Feb 17, 2019)

ERHP said:


> Between the rain storms and marathons/bike races/etc, the local island near me that is usually good for some raptors hasn't been as accessible this month, at least not during most of the mornings. Still, the sun is still low enough in the southern sky not to be excessively harsh and enabling me to get some flight shots(primarily takeoff/landing) of the American Kestrels that seem to call it home. Here is one that I misjudged the takeoff direction and ended up loping off a wing, but I really like the straight on, in your face approach so I cropped accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous shot!


----------



## ISv (Feb 17, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> I am trying to track chickadees in flight. They move so fast that I am not having much luck, this shot went spectacularly wrong.....
> View attachment 183134


! C'mon Don - it's just hiding from you? I think that buddy knows what it's doing (well, may be not...). Any way: do I want to get similar picture? - Yes, especially if the focus is on the wings! It may not be my favorite photo but it will remind me that there is a fun behind most of the pics I use to take...


----------



## ISv (Feb 17, 2019)

ERHP said:


> Between the rain storms and marathons/bike races/etc, the local island near me that is usually good for some raptors hasn't been as accessible this month, at least not during most of the mornings. Still, the sun is still low enough in the southern sky not to be excessively harsh and enabling me to get some flight shots(primarily takeoff/landing) of the American Kestrels that seem to call it home. Here is one that I misjudged the takeoff direction and ended up loping off a wing, but I really like the straight on, in your face approach so I cropped accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive! And I just like Falcons!


----------



## dolina (Feb 22, 2019)

January 2019 marks my 10 years in wildlife and sports photography.

It has been an interesting ride with its ups and downs. If I were to do this again I would have done it differently.



Roseate Spoonbill (Platalea ajaja) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2019)

Very nice shot, Paolo.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 22, 2019)

Some Florida birds (5DSR + 100-400mm II)


----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2019)

Very nice series. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Cog (Feb 23, 2019)

The first shot is taken with Canon 5D m IV + 100-400 mm II + 1.4 extender




The second shot is taken with Olympus E-M1 m II + 300mm + 1.4 extender


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2019)

Nice pictures, Cog. I especially like the second one.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 23, 2019)

A murmuration of Black-tailed Godwits. Cropped and reduced, below, the cropped without reduction (5DSR + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC).


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 23, 2019)

AlanF said:


> A murmuration of Black-tailed Godwits.


Nice shot. It must have been wonderful to watch.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 23, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Nice shot. It must have been wonderful to watch.


It was a most beautiful day, with several highlights and the sun behind me!


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2019)

Cool picture, Alan,


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 25, 2019)

Very nice set of shots, AlanF and Cog! 
W.


----------



## ISv (Feb 26, 2019)

Few from the last weekend. Still not confident to post on this treat but let's try!
First two - red-tailed Tropicbird. The rest is the Red-billed Tropicbird. I'm going to repeat this exercise until I get a really good photo of the Red-billed (there is no waranty it will come again next year...).


----------



## Click (Feb 26, 2019)

Very nice pictures, ISv. I especially like the 3rd one.


----------



## ISv (Mar 3, 2019)

And two more - week later (today)...
First - the Red-tailed tropicbird, second is the Red-billed...


----------



## AlanF (Mar 3, 2019)

Amazing tails!


----------



## ISv (Mar 3, 2019)

ISv said:


> And two more - week later (today)...
> First - the Red-tailed tropicbird, second is the Red-billed...
> View attachment 183358
> View attachment 183359


Sorry, it never turned face to me (I mean the Red-tail)... With the Red-bill it's even more complicated: for ~2h it came once around and you catch what you can...


----------



## AlanF (Mar 3, 2019)

ISv said:


> Sorry, it never turned face to me (I mean the Red-tail)... With the Red-bill it's even more complicated: for ~2h it came once around and you catch what you can...


That's the name of the game! But, it was a great shot of the red tail.


----------



## Click (Mar 3, 2019)

Very nice shots, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks Alan & Click!


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 4, 2019)

ISv said:


> Sorry, it never turned face to me (I mean the Red-tail)... With the Red-bill it's even more complicated: for ~2h it came once around and you catch what you can...


Indeed... First picture gives a very nice view of the bird slowing down for landing - but indeed pity that the head / eyes are not visible... as you note, you take what you can and be happy with it, especially if it is such a rare occasion.
Second picture shows the birds eye stripe very nicely, and the extended tail waiving behind the bird - quite a sight !
W.


----------



## ISv (Mar 4, 2019)

Wiebe, the first picture is the Red-tailed Tropicbird, they are not rare and are nesting here. I'm not sure it is slowing down for landing, it was doing circles above the nest site every time making this display in front of the nest...
The second picture is the rare for the islands Red-billed Tropic bird. I know it's kind of confusing because both birds have red bill... The Red-billed is easily separated by the white tail... Look at the tails of both species (and yes, the eye strip of the Red-billed is longer than in the Red-tailed...).


----------



## ISv (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm still in process of valuating the photos from my last few weekends and got to this "problem":
When shooting a choppers for example you don't want to see a "frost" propeller - you are loosing the motion. On other hand, "freezing" the BIF seems to be very common practice. In the case with the birds I honestly can not decide what is better (or actually what I like better) - to show more details (overall) or to show the motion... I'm a detail maniac but on other hand I really like to show the birds "alive". Here are two photos to illustrate what I mean (do not compare the IQ of the photos, it's about the way how the bird is expressed). I know it's a pretty much personal preference, and question of creativity but still it's interesting to know the opinion of other people...


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 7, 2019)

ISv said:


> I'm still in process of valuating the photos from my last few weekends and got to this "problem":
> When shooting a choppers for example you don't want to see a "frost" propeller - you are loosing the motion. On other hand, "freezing" the BIF seems to be very common practice. In the case with the birds I honestly can not decide what is better (or actually what I like better) - to show more details (overall) or to show the motion... I'm a detail maniac but on other hand I really like to show the birds "alive". Here are two photos to illustrate what I mean (do not compare the IQ of the photos, it's about the way how the bird is expressed). I know it's a pretty much personal preference, and question of creativity but still it's interesting to know the opinion of other people...



Obviously I can't speak for 'everybody', but general consensus among nature / bird photographers in my neighbourhood is that "as long as the eye / head is sharp and in focus, it comes down to personal preference and what you want to express with your picture". Within that constraint I do appreciate e.g. some blurring in the wing(tip)s...
Some time ago I experimented a bit with this (see this post)
W.


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Obviously I can't speak for 'everybody', but general consensus among nature / bird photographers in my neighbourhood is that "as long as the eye / head is sharp and in focus, it comes down to personal preference and what you want to express with your picture". Within that constraint I do appreciate e.g. some blurring in the wing(tip)s...
> Some time ago I experimented a bit with this (see this post)
> W.



+1


Nice shots, ISv.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 8, 2019)

ISv said:


> I'm still in process of valuating the photos from my last few weekends and got to this "problem":
> When shooting a choppers for example you don't want to see a "frost" propeller - you are loosing the motion. On other hand, "freezing" the BIF seems to be very common practice. In the case with the birds I honestly can not decide what is better (or actually what I like better) - to show more details (overall) or to show the motion... I'm a detail maniac but on other hand I really like to show the birds "alive". Here are two photos to illustrate what I mean (do not compare the IQ of the photos, it's about the way how the bird is expressed). I know it's a pretty much personal preference, and question of creativity but still it's interesting to know the opinion of other people...


That level of wingtip motion is clearly more than acceptable, in my opinion. Here is an extreme case I took 5-6 years a with a 7D. I used to keep it at iso400 or below as the sensor was so noisy, and this shot was at 1/320s. As it was the first shot I had of a kingfisher hovering, I accepted it.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 8, 2019)

AlanF said:


> That level of wingtip motion is clearly more than acceptable, in my opinion. Here is an extreme case I took 5-6 years a with a 7D. I used to keep it at iso400 or below as the sensor was so noisy, and this shot was at 1/320s. As it was the first shot I had of a kingfisher hovering, I accepted it.
> View attachment 183395


Beautiful shot, Alan!


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 8, 2019)

AlanF said:


> It was a most beautiful day, with several highlights and the sun behind me!


Hope you wore a hat!  Beautiful photos.


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2019)

Beautiful shot, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 8, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Hope you wore a hat!  Beautiful photos.



I always wear in sunny climes an original Cotton Duck Tilley hat, now about 25 years old, a tribute to Canadian persnicketiness.


----------



## ISv (Mar 8, 2019)

AlanF said:


> That level of wingtip motion is clearly more than acceptable, in my opinion. Here is an extreme case I took 5-6 years a with a 7D. I used to keep it at iso400 or below as the sensor was so noisy, and this shot was at 1/320s. As it was the first shot I had of a kingfisher hovering, I accepted it.
> View attachment 183395



Yeah, it looks extreme for me too... I will accept it too since I still have no kingfisher in my collection...
But I have a hat!


----------



## Lalumière (Mar 8, 2019)

Viper28 said:


> Some Red Kites feeding in the rain


I really like your pictures of birds of prey flying in the rain, they are very detailed and natural. Congratulations!


----------



## Lalumière (Mar 10, 2019)

Tricolored Egret
Canon 7D Mk2 with Canon 500mm f4 lens, handheld.
1/800 s, f5, ISO 250 for the first ones, and 1/640, f5, ISO 250 for the last one. These photos were taken near Eagle Island on the St. Lawrence River, QC, Canada


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2019)

Very nice series, Lalumiere.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 10, 2019)

Lalumière said:


> Tricolored Egret
> Canon 7D Mk2 with Canon 500mm f4 lens, handheld.
> 1/800 s, f5, ISO 250 for the first ones, and 1/640, f5, ISO 250 for the last one. These photos were taken near Eagle Island on the St. Lawrence River, QC, Canada



Nice pictures, but I believe that the bird is a Great Blue Heron.....

I do not believe that there is such a bird as a Tricolored Egret, there is a tri-colored Heron, but it is not native to the area and that bird isn't it. Great Blue Herons are not only native to the area, but quite common. I rarely go for a paddle in the canoe without seeing one. They fish in my back yard so I see them a lot!


----------



## Lalumière (Mar 10, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Nice pictures, but I believe that the bird is a Great Blue Heron.....
> 
> I do not believe that there is such a bird as a Tricolored Egret, there is a tri-colored Heron, but it is not native to the area and that bird isn't it. Great Blue Herons are not only native to the area, but quite common. I rarely go for a paddle in the canoe without seeing one. They fish in my back yard so I see them a lot!
> 
> ...


Thank you for letting me know about the breed and the details.


----------



## Lalumière (Mar 10, 2019)

Brown Pelican with sun backlight, handheld
Canon 40D with Sigma 50-500mm zoom at 403mm,
1/4000 s, f6.3, ISO 200, -1 00 eV

. . .


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2019)

Nice. Well done, Lalumière.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 11, 2019)

Lalumière said:


> Brown Pelican with sun backlight,
> Canon 40D with Sigma 50-500mm zoom at 403mm,
> 1/4000 s, f6.3, ISO 200, -1 00 eV
> View attachment 183430
> . . .


Kind of has that Jurassic Park vibe to it.... Nice shot! Where did you find this one?


----------



## Lalumière (Mar 11, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Kind of has that Jurassic Park vibe to it.... Nice shot! Where did you find this one?


I was in a small boat in a lagoon at the end of afternoon when the sun was falling, it was in the north of Margarita Island, Venezuela. Suddenly there were a lot of pelicans landing on the trees, and the one I photographed seemed to land in my direction with the sun in his back!! I just had time to take this picture, and unfortunately my flash was off..


----------



## AlanF (Mar 11, 2019)

Lalumière said:


> I was in a small boat in a lagoon at the end of afternoon when the sun was falling, it was in the north of Margarita Island, Venezuela. Suddenly there were a lot of pelicans landing on the trees, and the one I photographed seemed to land in my direction with the sun in his back!! I just had time to take this picture, and unfortunately my flash was off..



Would it be good for the bird to flash its eyes coming towards you as it is landing?


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 11, 2019)

@Lalumière - nice set of pictures! Great sharpness in the great blue heron () for "only" 1/800s and handheld...!
W.


----------



## Lalumière (Mar 11, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> @Lalumière - nice set of pictures! Great sharpness in the great blue heron () for "only" 1/800s and handheld...!
> W.


The stabilisation on the Canon 500mm f4 is amazing!


----------



## Lalumière (Mar 11, 2019)

Yellow-headed caracara, Panama Canal area
Canon 7D with Canon 500mm f4, Canon 580EX II, handheld
1/2000 s, f4, ISO 400, with flash.


----------



## spandau (Mar 11, 2019)

Female Mallard with reflection in water on small pond. Shot on Canon 7D with 400mm f5.6L lens.


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2019)

Beautiful shot. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Lalumière (Mar 11, 2019)

Bald Eagle (immature). This photo was taken near Eagle's Island on the St. Lawrence River, QC, Canada
Canon 7D with Sigma 150-500 zoom at 213mm,
1/2000 s, f5.6, ISO 800 

, handhell


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2019)

Nice. Well done, Yves.


----------



## dolina (Mar 12, 2019)

Roseate Spoonbill (Platalea ajaja) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

The roseate spoonbill (Platalea ajaja) nests in shrubs or trees, often mangroves, laying two to five eggs, which are whitish with brown markings.[11] Immature birds have white, feathered heads, and the pink of the plumage is paler. The bill is yellowish or pinkish.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roseate_spoonbill

Location: https://houstonaudubon.org/sanctuaries/high-island/rookery/rookery.html


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2019)

Very nice shot, Paolo.


----------



## dolina (Mar 13, 2019)

Thanks Click, Lalumiere and Nat_WA



Great egret (Ardea alba) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

The great egret (Ardea alba), also known as the common egret, large egret, or (in the Old World) great white egret[2] or great white heron[3][4][5] is a large, widely distributed egret, with four subspecies found in Asia, Africa, the Americas, and southern Europe. Distributed across most of the tropical and warmer temperate regions of the world, it builds tree nests in colonies close to water.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_egret

Location: https://houstonaudubon.org/sanctuaries/high-island/smith-oaks.html


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2019)

I really like this shot. Well done, Paolo.


----------



## ERHP (Mar 13, 2019)

This has actually been the first winter in a while that has seriously curtailed my shooting on the weekends due to rain. I did finally make it out and managed to catch this Northern Harrier taking off towards just before the setting sun's shadows covered everything.




1DX MK II 600 f/4L IS II w/1.4XTC III 1/1600 : f/6.3 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2019)

WOW! Great shot. ERHP.


----------



## Lalumière (Mar 13, 2019)

Osprey. This photo was taken near Eagle's Island on the St. Lawrence River, QC, Canada
Canon 7D with Canon 400mm f5.6,
1/2000 s, f7.1, ISO 800


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2019)

Beautiful. Nicely done, Lalumiere.


----------



## Lalumière (Mar 13, 2019)

Bald Eagle in motion (immature). These photos were taken near Eagle's Island on the St. Lawrence River, QC, Canada
Canon 7D mk2 with Canon 500mm f4.0,
1/1000 s, f7.1, ISO 400


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 14, 2019)

ERHP said:


> This has actually been the first winter in a while that has seriously curtailed my shooting on the weekends due to rain. I did finally make it out and managed to catch this Northern Harrier taking off towards just before the setting sun's shadows covered everything.
> 1DX MK II 600 f/4L IS II w/1.4XTC III 1/1600 : f/6.3 : ISO 1000



Beautiful light, combined with perfect exposure; totally agree with Click: WOW...! 
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 14, 2019)

@Lalumière - nice set of raptor shots! Quite a harvest you brought in 
W.


----------



## Cog (Mar 14, 2019)

Taking off and flying
Cormorants:












Gulls (with Olympus 300mm):


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2019)

Very nice shots, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Mar 15, 2019)

It's interesting that his wings almost touch water at the take-off moment. I wish our planes could be that flexible.


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 15, 2019)

Cog said:


> It's interesting that his wings almost touch water at the take-off moment. I wish our planes could be that flexible.


His wings actually seem to really touch the water... The way they take-off however appears so awkward that I do appreciate the relative grace of our planes taking off  I'd feel quite a bit less comfortable if a plane I was in would dip its wings in the water 
Nice picture btw. 
W.


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2019)

Cog said:


> It's interesting that his wings almost touch water at the take-off moment. I wish our planes could be that flexible.



Cool shot. Well done, Cog.


----------



## dolina (Mar 16, 2019)

Laughing Gulls (Leucophaeus atricilla) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

If one has ever heard a group of Laughing Gulls (Leucophaeus atricilla) calling, the English Name of this species is no surprise. They do indeed have a cackling laugh-like call. During the breeding season this is a black hooded gull with white crescents above and below the eyes; above it is mid-grey and white below including the tail. The primaries lack any white mirrors, and only show small white tips, so the wing pattern is a rather simple one for a gull. What is distinctive is the very long and drawn-out look of this species. The bill is long, and even looks to droop; the head, neck and body are also long. But what stands out are the very long legs, often looking like they stand on stilts, and the very long wings. In flight the long and skinny wings are distinctive. It is closely related to the Franklin’s Gull (Leucophaeus pipixcan) and shares many similarities in plumage with that species, although it may in fact be much more closely related to the largely dark Grey Gull (Leucophaeus modestus) and Lava Gull (Leucophaeus fuliginosus). Laughing Gulls are found in coastal regions with warmer water from Mexico to Peru on the Pacific, and the N United States to N Brazil on the Atlantic coasts. They are migratory but these migrations are complex. For example, they are found throughout the year on the United States Atlantic Coast, although northernmost ones retreat, while in the Lesser Antilles they are only present during the summer, the breeding season.

Source: https://neotropical.birds.cornell.edu/Species-Account/nb/species/laugul/overview

Location: https://goo.gl/maps/aw5fUow7rrp


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2019)

Nice. Well done, Paolo.


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 25, 2019)

American Oystercatcher ( 7D, 150-600mm Sigma C ).

Summer birds just starting to show up !


----------



## Click (Mar 25, 2019)

Very nice shot, Jeff.


----------



## ISv (Mar 26, 2019)

I'm still practicing BIF: first 2 are the Red-tailed Tropicbird; after that 2 photos of the Red-billed Tropicbird and finally the Sooty Tern.


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2019)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## Pape (Apr 1, 2019)

Slightly overexposed swans Eos RP 70-300mm ii nano usm . 1/3000s f8 300mm ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2019)

Very nice shot, Pape.


----------



## SevenDUser (Apr 11, 2019)

1DX MK2 500mm w/ 1.4x... Somewhere in NJ


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2019)

Nice! Well done, SevenDUser.


----------



## SevenDUser (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## AlanF (Apr 14, 2019)

SevenDUser said:


> View attachment 183885


Nice one!


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2019)

Nice picture, SevenDUser.


----------



## ISO64 (Apr 14, 2019)

Common buzzard - buse variable (fr). Taking away a dinner. Anyone here who could help me identify the snake (?) by its pattern? Please zoom in. As you can see, the bird did the quick and safe job by removing the head of it. Photo shot in Ile de France area, heavily cropped and sharpened. Guessing the buzzard was flying at about 60 m overhead
Canon 7DMk2, 400/5.6L+1.4 ext, 1/800 s, f/8, ISO800 +1 1/3
ISO64


----------



## ISv (Apr 15, 2019)

SevenDUser said:


> View attachment 183885



Now it is a great catch! Big shot SevenDuser!


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2019)

Very nice shot, ISO64.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 15, 2019)

Magnificent frigate birds are notorious for stealing fish from other birds, here from each other. I was a rather short of focal length as they were far distant, but I liked the action (400mm on 5DSR).


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2019)

Beautiful shots. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Cog (Apr 18, 2019)

May I?


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2019)

Nice one, Cog.


----------



## Pape (Apr 21, 2019)

flying fishes  up one looks like gold mackerell


----------



## ISv (Apr 22, 2019)

Pape said:


> flying fishes  up one looks like gold mackerell
> View attachment 183981


!


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 24, 2019)

Bird in flight.... barely.....


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2019)

Cool shot, Don.


----------



## karishmab (Apr 25, 2019)

Pape said:


> flying fishes  up one looks like gold mackerell
> View attachment 183981



Haha... You are right! Looks like flying fishes! Great shot!


----------



## storioni (Apr 25, 2019)

Hello everybody! I'll try to make a honorable debut in this thread with some older BIFs from the Danube Delta (Romania):
a formation of Glossy Ibises, a Great and a Little Egret and a Great White Pelican. All taken with a Canon 6D+ 400 5.6 L. Hope you like them!


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2019)

Very nice series, storioni.


----------



## dba101 (Apr 25, 2019)

Not sure how this looks against the 275 pages of other photos that I am busy wading through, but I know spending an afternoon having the freedom to look for this Heron is super relaxing, and some of the best times. Very elusive, always flying away in the opposite direction...


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2019)

Nice shot, dba101.


----------



## justawriter (Apr 26, 2019)

Vulture over Lake Sakakawea, New Town, North Dakota
Canon 6D Mark II, 70-300 DO


----------



## jcfalconer (Apr 26, 2019)

Sandhill Cranes migrating through the Chugach Mountains near Anchorage, Alaska.


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2019)

justawriter said:


> Vulture over Lake Sakakawea, New Town, North Dakota
> Canon 6D Mark II, 70-300 DO



Nice! Well done, justawriter.


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2019)

jcfalconer said:


> Sandhill Cranes migrating through the Chugach Mountains near Anchorage, Alaska.



Beautiful shot. I really like this picture.


----------



## Pape (Apr 27, 2019)

Back bird wasnt happy to see me ,made alarm sound  i guess i need some camouflage if wanting them fly more near.
eos RP, 70-300mm nano usm . Shooted with monopod ,my low back lately been aching from handhold


----------



## AlanF (Apr 27, 2019)

Turkey vultures in flight are so handsome!


----------



## Pape (Apr 27, 2019)

Awesome picture Alan ! .
hehe i guess one those birds what are curious see if that people standed so long still is feeling well


----------



## Cog (Apr 27, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Turkey vultures in flight are so handsome!


They look really awesome in flight. These are from one of my first flying photo sessions with turkey vultures


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2019)

Very nice pictures, Cog. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## ISv (Apr 27, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Cog. I especially like the first one. Well done.


+1


----------



## storioni (Apr 28, 2019)

Beautiful photos everyone! Breaking the vulture series with a hummingbird one  More of an experiment than true BIF...


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2019)

Very nice series, storioni.


----------



## ISv (Apr 28, 2019)

storioni said:


> Beautiful photos everyone! Breaking the vulture series with a hummingbird one  More of an experiment than true BIF...


Interesting! Not my stile but I like it. Last two are my favorites!


----------



## storioni (Apr 29, 2019)

ISv said:


> Interesting! Not my stile but I like it. Last two are my favorites!



Yeah, I Know, I think this is on the verge of kitsch - but maybe just barely on the "right" side


----------



## Cog (May 16, 2019)

Just another reef egret. Curious enough to check what's going on with the camera and stuff.


----------



## Click (May 16, 2019)

Very nice. Well done, Cog.


----------



## Cog (May 16, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice. Well done, Cog.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## RGB49 (May 17, 2019)

Gannet pictured whilst away in NZ


----------



## Click (May 17, 2019)

Very nice shot, RGB49.


----------



## RGB49 (May 17, 2019)

Thanks Click, BIF are so difficult and got lucky with that one


----------



## AlanF (May 18, 2019)

Watched this morning blackheaded gulls and a tern mobbing a grey heron who landed on their small island. They successfully drove him away. The 5DSR and 100-400mm II is able to pick up the flying birds against a background (centre spot focus).


----------



## Click (May 18, 2019)

Nice shots, Alan.


----------



## Cog (May 19, 2019)

Nice story. I was wondering how long the gull and the tern stayed together after that.


----------



## Mikehit (May 20, 2019)

I thought it was about time to start sharing photos again and give some direction to my photography. 
Red kite on a banking turn


----------



## Click (May 20, 2019)

Very nice shot, Mikehit.


----------



## AlanF (May 20, 2019)

Mikehit said:


> I thought it was about time to start sharing photos again and give some direction to my photography.
> Red kite on a banking turn
> 
> View attachment 184665


Gorgeous shot. You got the angle and light spot on.


----------



## AlanF (May 20, 2019)

Mikehit said:


> I thought it was about time to start sharing photos again and give some direction to my photography.
> Red kite on a banking turn


Mike as a matter of personal interest, as I like to gauge the performance of cameras and lenses from real posts like this, is this a 100% crop or did you downsize?


----------



## Mikehit (May 20, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Mike as a matter of personal interest, as I like to gauge the performance of cameras and lenses from real posts like this, is this a 100% crop or did you downsize?



Hi Alan
This is 1Dx2 with 400mm DO ii cropped from 5400 to 3700 on the long side and output at 1200x800. ISO 1600, 1/2000 sec
The new texture slider in LR added a nice level of detail without pushing sharpening.

Mind you, the lighting helped a lot


----------



## RGB49 (May 24, 2019)

Saw a similar event in last few days with a single gull chasing off a heron.
5DSR 600EF2 +1.4 [email protected]


----------



## Click (May 24, 2019)

Nice shot, RGB49.


----------



## RGB49 (May 27, 2019)

Royal Albatross- a delight to watch in flight
5DSR /100-400ii +1.4


----------



## SevenDUser (Jun 4, 2019)

1Dx mk2 500mm w/ 1.4X . Can someone tell me what bird that is chasing the hawk?


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2019)

Very nice shot. Well done, SevenDUser.


----------



## Pape (Jun 6, 2019)

One more harrased bird 

RP ef 70-300 nano usm


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2019)

Nice shot, Pape.


----------



## jprusa (Jun 6, 2019)

SevenDUser said:


> 1Dx mk2 500mm w/ 1.4X . Can someone tell me what bird that is chasing the hawk?


It looks like a Oriole . But not knowing where it was taken from , just a guess.


----------



## ISO64 (Jun 7, 2019)

Common kestrel
7D2, EF 400/5.5 L, 1.4III
Iso 1250, f8, 1/500 s, +1 EV


----------



## 7DmkI (Jun 17, 2019)

The reflection tells a better story


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2019)

ISO64 and 7DmkI,

Nice shots, guys.


----------



## Pape (Jun 17, 2019)

Click said:


> ISO64 and 7DmkI,
> 
> Nice shots, guys.


There isnt iso 64 on 7d


----------



## 7DmkI (Jun 17, 2019)

Pape said:


> There isnt iso 64 on 7d



Mine (user name 7DmkI) was taken by 6D ii with 100-400 at 1/800; f5 and iso 200.


----------



## SevenDUser (Jun 24, 2019)

Black Crown Night Heron. New Jersey


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2019)

Beautiful shots, SevenDUser. I especially like the second one.


----------



## ISO64 (Jun 24, 2019)

Pape said:


> There isnt iso 64 on 7d


Although ISO64 doesn't exist/is not visible on 7D3, I am . 
My username, at least...


----------



## Pape (Jun 24, 2019)

sorry about wood leg jokes


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi Folks.

A few shots I have taken recently, the skylark was real high, the bird fits in a 700x700 pixel square! Really impressive for the 100-400 L II despite being coupled to the reputedly dreadful 7DII.   

Skylark


SE0A0037_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Skylark


SE0A0025_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Buzzard being chased by crow.


SE0A9944_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Buzzard evading crow


SE0A9957_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

The buzzard was taken with the 7DII with my EF600mm f/4L IS USM hand held, the crow chasing buzzard was the first shot and is not great but shows the story, they kind of caught me off guard as I came out from under the tree canopy and no time to worry about the monopod I have learned to carry with this monster lens!

I love my gear including the 7DII despite all the recent furore about how bad Canon cameras are when compared to the competition!

Cheers, Graham.
Edit to add emoticons.


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2019)

Nice series, Graham. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 27, 2019)

Graham, the 100-400mm II pairs really well with the 7DII. I have been tempted to buy one but feel as soon as I do Canon will announce a new APS-C.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 27, 2019)

Thanks click. 
Damn you are fast responding, and always with kind words, I wish I could manage to respond to all the fantastic posts on here, but I don’t seem to find the words often enough, makes me feel kind of guilty. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Nice series, Graham. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi Alan. 
As I said, I love the 7DII, and I know that the 100-400 works really well with it, I was fresh from one of the gear threads that is slating Canon cameras, the smileys I used to convey sarcasm didn’t come out as I used the iPad menu not the forum drop down, I am going to put them in now! 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Graham, the 100-400mm II pairs really well with the 7DII. I have been tempted to buy one but feel as soon as I do Canon will announce a new APS-C.


----------



## tron (Jun 29, 2019)

Well both 7DIi and 5DsR work very well with 100-400Ii. Recently I used 7DII with 400DOII a very good combination too. The advantage of either 100-400 or 400DOII is that their reasonable lweight in combination with their very good IS give us the capability to use them in low shutter speeds should we need to keep ISO down in static low light situations.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 29, 2019)

That's reminded me:







Another Skylark - 1D x, 500mm f/4 Mk II and 1.4x TC, handheld.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 29, 2019)

Starting Seagull.
Some BF. But not too bad thinking of the used equipment: 9-dot-AF of the 200D +EF85/1.8.
1/1000, f/8, ISO 640, only slight cropping


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 29, 2019)

From a trip to the Farne Islands off Northumberland (NE England) a year, all with the 7D Mk II and 100-400mm Mk II, handheld (of course).


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2019)

Beautiful shots, Keith. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Starting Seagull.
> Some BF. But not too bad thinking of the used equipment: 9-dot-AF of the 200D +EF85/1.8.
> 1/1000, f/8, ISO 640, only slight cropping



Very nice picture, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 29, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, Maximilian.


Thanks, Click


----------



## Pape (Jul 5, 2019)

Hmm does that line on his eye means 1/4000s is too slow to stop swallow  ?


both shooted 70-300 70mm couple meter away


----------



## tron (Jul 6, 2019)

Pape said:


> Hmm does that line on his eye means 1/4000s is too slow to stop swallow  ?
> View attachment 185506
> View attachment 185507
> both shooted 70-300 70mm couple meter away


It seems so, although you can always pan which seems funny at 1/4000 !


----------



## bhf3737 (Jul 6, 2019)

Pape said:


> Hmm does that line on his eye means 1/4000s is too slow to stop swallow  ?
> both shooted 70-300 70mm couple meter away


Great catch. It look like a stealth airplane!
These Cliff Swallows were putting on brake, so 1/2000s was enough or perhaps a bit slow.



and this Tree Swallow at 1/1600s looks as if standing still mid air.


----------



## ISv (Jul 6, 2019)

Very nice photos!
My contribution is a White Tern. The branches of the trees didn't help with the tracking...


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2019)

Lovely. I really like the 3rd one. Well done, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Jul 6, 2019)

Click said:


> Lovely. I really like the 3rd one. Well done, ISv.


Thanks Click! You are much faster than my camera!


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Maximilian (Jul 7, 2019)

200D +EF85/1.8
1/1600, f/8, ISO 250, some cropping


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2019)

Well done, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 7, 2019)

Click said:


> Well done, Maximilian.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## ISv (Jul 7, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> View attachment 185549
> 
> 
> 200D +EF85/1.8
> 1/1600, f/8, ISO 250, some cropping


Very nice!


----------



## bhf3737 (Jul 8, 2019)

This black-headed gull was looking at my lens with staring eyes.
Perhaps thinking what is that black and white shiny thing aiming at me!
(1/2000s, f/7.1, ISO 500, cropped)


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 8, 2019)

Another random shot from the Galapagos last year. This time one of the many Frigate birds that follow the boat around. Often so close that you couldn't fit them in the frame at 70mm


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2019)

Beautiful shot.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 10, 2019)

Gull (not sure if it's a herring gull or a yellow-legged gull) up close and personal



7DmkII, S 60-600mm at 500mm f/8.0
W.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 10, 2019)

Aussie shooter said:


> Another random shot from the Galapagos last year. This time one of the many Frigate birds that follow the boat around. Often so close that you couldn't fit them in the frame at 70mm



Is the sea really that blue? I can't wait to get there next month and see for myself!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 10, 2019)

Marsh Harrier Red Kite more than 80m away and I was set up for dragonflies with just 100-400mm on my 5DSR.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 10, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Gull (not sure if it's a herring gull or a yellow-legged gull) up close and personal
> View attachment 185593
> 
> 
> ...


If you are asking for help with an ID, it really helps to know what part of the world the shot is from and what the local habitat is.

There are about a dozen gull species that it might be.....

On a more important not, NICE SHOT!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 10, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Is the sea really that blue? I can't wait to get there next month and see for myself!


 Yep. No rivers or big catchments to bring sediment into the ocean. So the water is pretty clear.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 10, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> If you are asking for help with an ID, it really helps to know what part of the world the shot is from and what the local habitat is.
> 
> There are about a dozen gull species that it might be.....
> 
> On a more important not, NICE SHOT!


 I wasn't really asking for an ID... yet location was just off the coast of the dutch naval base harbour of Den Helder.
The fact that I'm not sure is more about abundance and appearance - herring gull is abundant while the yellow-legged is rare, however several sightings were made around the time and for my untrained eyes the legs were "too yellow" for the herring gull. So now you have the full story .
Oh and thanks for your kind words...!
W.


----------



## Pape (Jul 11, 2019)

I shooted this when was looking bugs. Shooted with focus stacking ,well at least he didnt heard shutter  Cant be fun to be eagle ,always someone screaming to ear.
Would be nice if you could adjust enable disable focus stacking to af on button.
This is singe shot ,not actually stacked but got no time change stacking off.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 11, 2019)

Pape said:


> I shooted this when was looking bugs. Shooted with focus stacking ,well at least he didnt heard shutter  Cant be fun to be eagle ,always someone screaming to ear.
> Would be nice if you could adjust enable disable focus stacking to af on button.



That's the life of a raptor , always other birds trying to chase you away from their young ...
Crow in a dog fight with a buzzard:


7DmkII, 100-400mm II at 400mm, f/8.0 (no focus stacking )
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 11, 2019)

And the buzzard yielded and went to his next patch...


7DmkII, 100-400mm II at 400mm, f/8.0
W.


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2019)

Nice pictures, Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 15, 2019)

Common Eider (ducks) over the North-sea, one male - the rest female.
Unfortunately quite "hard" lighting, side- to back-lit


7DmkII with S 60-600mm at 600mm f/7.1
W.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 15, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Marsh Harrier more than 80m away and I was set up for dragonflies with just 100-400mm on my 5DSR.



Nice shots, Alan.
Are you sure on the ID? It looks more like a red kite, especially with the deeply forked tail.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 16, 2019)

Mikehit said:


> Nice shots, Alan.
> Are you sure on the ID? It looks more like a red kite, especially with the deeply forked tail.


You are right. I’ll correct it. The first I have seen in the neighbourhood. Thanks Mike.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Jul 19, 2019)

puffen (1 of 1) by joseph kelly, on Flickr

a puffin in flight heavily cropped egg rock Maine


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2019)

Nice shot. Joseph.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Jul 19, 2019)

Click said:


> Nice shot. Joseph.


thank you


----------



## RGB49 (Jul 21, 2019)

Recent trip to Bempton RSPB, 
5DSR 100-400MK2 +1.4 iii 1/2000 @f7.1 ISO400

100-400


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2019)

Very nice shot, RGB49.


----------



## RGB49 (Jul 21, 2019)

Thanks Click


----------



## AlanF (Jul 21, 2019)

RGB49 said:


> Recent trip to Bempton RSPB,
> 5DSR 100-400MK2 +1.4 iii 1/2000 @f7.1 ISO400
> View attachment 185748
> 100-400


Bempton is absolutely great for gannets, either shooting from the cliffs or from the RSPB boat. From the cliffs, they wheel past you at the same level. It is a nice place to visit.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 21, 2019)

Out today for dragonflies in flight and suddenly a bird in flight appeared. Not only did I not have the extender on the 100-400mm, but I had the lens at 360mm by mistake. Nevertheless, the 5DSR didn't let me down and I got some shots of a kestrel flying rather than the easy hovering ones.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 21, 2019)

Yet another of my Kreta series. (Both feet in the air = BIF  )
200D + 85/1.8, 1/1600, f/8, ISO400


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2019)

LOL  Nice shot, Maximilian.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 21, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Yet another of my Kreta series. (Both feet in the air = BIF  )
> 200D + 85/1.8, 1/1600, f/8, ISO400


If a flightless bird like an ostrich or kiwi was pictured with both feet off the ground, would we have to reclassify them? We need to get some top philosophers into CR to help us out.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 21, 2019)

AlanF said:


> If a flightless bird like an ostrich or kiwi was pictured with both feet off the ground, would we have to reclassify them? We need to get some top philosophers into CR to help us out.


Somehow that sounds academic and pedantic and therefore typical German. I feel like home  

OTOH do you like the photo and do you think it is right here or sould I remove it?


----------



## AlanF (Jul 21, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Somehow that sounds academic and pedantic and therefore typical German. I feel like home
> 
> OTOH do you like the photo and do you think it is right here or sould I remove it?


Actually, I agree with Jack Douglas and think we should merge the two threads.


----------



## RGB49 (Jul 21, 2019)

Visited the RSPB reserve in Beadnell Bay Northumberland to see the Artic Terns, great to watch.
5DSR 100-400MK2 ii ISO 400 F5.6 @1/3200


----------



## AlanF (Jul 21, 2019)

Great shot - it inspires me to post one of my wife's from nearby on the inner Farne last month using the same gear but without the TC, which was in the pipeline to post. (Actually, I think yours must also have been without the TC if was f/5.6.)


----------



## RGB49 (Jul 21, 2019)

Thanks Alan,
Yes your right I will correct the post


----------



## ISO64 (Jul 21, 2019)

If a bird lifts both its legs and no one is around to see it, does it fly?


----------



## AlanF (Jul 21, 2019)

ISO64 said:


> If a bird lifts both its legs and no one is around to see it, does it fly?


To the sound of one hand clapping.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 21, 2019)

RGB49 said:


> Thanks Aan,
> Yes your right I will correct the post


I just love the 5DSR with the 100-400mm II. It's capable enough to get birds in flight shots like these at high resolution at a high keeper rate.


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2019)

RGB49 said:


> Visited the RSPB reserve in Beadnell Bay Northumberland to see the Artic Terns, great to watch.
> 5DSR 100-400MK2 ii ISO 400 F5.6 @1/3200




Very nice shot. Well done, RGB49.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 22, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Actually, I agree with Jack Douglas and think we should merge the two threads.


I think we should keep them separated. Because of the many posts in both the outstanding photos are so fast on the former page.

Concerning my starting seagull: I saw so many starting and landing birds in this thread, that I had the understanding, that this was part of this section (BIF), too.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 22, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> I think we should keep them separated. Because of the many posts in both the outstanding photos are so fast on the former page.
> 
> Concerning my starting seagull: I saw so many starting and landing birds in this thread, that I had the understanding, that this was part of this section (BIF), too.


The opening post in Bird Portraits is:




__





Show your Bird Portraits


Post your Bird Portraits here :-) Parrots, Birds of Prey, Herons and all the others ... Just post your portraits here :-) The main idea of this topic is that the bird is clearly the main part component of the picture and that it is not a bird in flight or small bird on large tree or group shot...




www.canonrumors.com





Those rules are broken all the time. We would need many separate threads to accommodate all our shots.


----------



## RGB49 (Jul 22, 2019)

AlanF said:


> I just love the 5DSR with the 100-400mm II. It's capable enough to get birds in flight shots like these at high resolution at a high keeper rate.


I agree Alan the 5DSR is a great camera and its resolution gives fantastic results.


----------



## RGB49 (Jul 31, 2019)

5DSR EF100-400II+ 1.4xIII @'318mm ISO1600 1/[email protected]


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2019)

Very nice shot, RGB49.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 1, 2019)

Where are all the other threads with pictures in them?  

With “new posts” I never see anything regarding anything other than gear talk. 

Where can I find more threads like this?


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 2, 2019)

I want to learn how to take BIF photos. My current success rate is abysmal (with and without the 1.4X extender). Do any of you know of an Internet tutorial you would recommend, general or specific to the Canon 5D iv? Or, any advice in this forum would be greatly appreciated.


(Common Raven, Curecanti National Recreation Area, Colorado. Canon 5D iv, 100-400 L ii, 1.4x iii, at 560 mm; 1/2500, F10, ISO 2500; one decent shot out of many bad ones)


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi Mike. 
Very nice, I have found the Corvids to be among the harder birds to get a good shot of, don’t know why, might be the focus systems don’t like black? 
My advice, practice, practice, and then practice some more, seagulls are my current practice subject for BIF, large, common for me at least and quite random flight patterns interspersed with easy straight and level flight! 
No idea on a tutorial. 

Cheers, Graham. 



mikekeck said:


> I want to learn how to take BIF photos. My current success rate is abysmal (with and without the 1.4X extender). Do any of you know of an Internet tutorial you would recommend, general or specific to the Canon 5D iv? Or, any advice in this forum would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> (Common Raven, Curecanti National Recreation Area, Colorado. Canon 5D iv, 100-400 L ii, 1.4x iii, at 560 mm; 1/2500, F10, ISO 2500; one decent shot out of many bad ones)


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2019)

Nice shot, Mike.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Aug 2, 2019)

mikekeck said:


> View attachment 185863
> 
> 
> I want to learn how to take BIF photos. My current success rate is abysmal (with and without the 1.4X extender). Do any of you know of an Internet tutorial you would recommend, general or specific to the Canon 5D iv? Or, any advice in this forum would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


First peice of advice. One good shot out of many is the norm. Don't go around thinking that wildlife shooters have a high ratio of good shots. Second is practice. Learning your gear is only part of the deal. The bigger part is learning the wildlife. The more you know about wjat you are shooting, the better your shots will be. Feildcraft is everything. Example. Birds land INTO the wind most of the time. Get the sun and the wind at your back whenever possible. For othe wildlife you want the wind in your face so they don't smell you. Etc etc.


----------



## bhf3737 (Aug 10, 2019)

A juvenile American white pelican taking off.
EOS-R with Sigma 60-600mm.


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2019)

Very nice shot. Well done, bhf3737.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Aug 11, 2019)

new post from my trip in Maine.



before the strike by joseph kelly, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2019)

Nice! Well done, Joseph.


----------



## ERHP (Aug 25, 2019)

Not a lot of time to shoot of late but here is an adult Great Blue Heron that passed into a patch of late afternoon light. At its feet you can faintly make out another getting ready to give chase.


----------



## Click (Aug 25, 2019)

Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## 7DmkI (Aug 25, 2019)

This osprey stared at me a few times; luckily it picked a fish than me at the end.


----------



## wsciutti (Aug 25, 2019)

Very nice. Here is my first posted shot on this site.
Taken on the James River East of Richmond, VA.

5D4 with 70-300, f.6.3, 300mm, 1/1600, ISO Auto about 160.


----------



## Click (Aug 25, 2019)

7DmkI said:


> This osprey stared at me a few times; luckily it picked a fish than me at the end.



Very nice series, 7DmkI.


----------



## Click (Aug 25, 2019)

wsciutti said:


> Very nice. Here is my first posted shot on this site.
> Taken on the James River East of Richmond, VA.
> 
> 5D4 with 70-300, f.6.3, 300mm, 1/1600, ISO Auto about 160.



Very nice shot.

Welcome to CR.


----------



## OlAf (Aug 29, 2019)

_E1A4988 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2019)

Beautiful shot. Nicely done, OlAf.


----------



## jprusa (Sep 12, 2019)

Osprey hunting fish. 7dm2 100-400 1.4


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 15, 2019)

Gull fight!!
EOS-R + Sigma 60-600mm


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2019)

Very nice shot, bhf3737.


----------



## 7DmkI (Sep 22, 2019)

From this morning... lighting was not good... and I was with my 7D mki... not the sharpness that I wanted...


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2019)

From this morning while kayaking. A GBH flying away.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 22, 2019)

Cranes have returned to Norfolk after having been killed off by hunters. There is now a flock of 32+, a great success story. Captured on the 90D +100-400mm II + 1.4xTC.


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2019)

Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 24, 2019)

A grey heron in flight captured by the 100-400mm II on the 90D.


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2019)

Very nice shot. Well done, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 5, 2019)

It's very frustrating trying to test the 90D for BIF as there are so few flying around near me at present. However, a kestrel flew past (flew, not hovering) and I just had time for a shot before it went behind a tree. This is a 100% crop (1 pixel = 1 pixel of original).


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2019)

That's a very nice shot. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 7, 2019)

Very impressive Alan. The 90D is looking better the more I see of photos from it.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 7, 2019)

Mikehit said:


> Very impressive Alan. The 90D is looking better the more I see of photos from it.


It's a nice piece of kit. I am going to borrow an M6 II and give that a whirl and report back.


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 8, 2019)

AlanF said:


> It's a nice piece of kit. I am going to borrow an M6 II and give that a whirl and report back.


Excellent display of what 90D can do, as expected.
Ergonomics of M6II aside, its battery life seems to be ok. Yesterday I had the M6II always on and waking it up intermittently to shoot. The battery lasted for about 6 hours. 
Two issues: the burst mode takes time to write to UHS II card and camera works at reduced speed while doing this. 
Second issue was that after waking up, the camera does not start from the last state it was in. It starts from what was setup in the C mode. Is this normal? I have to check more.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi bhf3737. 
Some of the cameras (7DII) have the ability to choose to auto update (can’t remember the official designation) the Custom functions or not, I don’t know if that is available on the M6II. 

Cheers, Graham. 



bhf3737 said:


> Excellent display of what 90D can do, as expected.
> Ergonomics of M6II aside, its battery life seems to be ok. Yesterday I had the M6II always on and waking it up intermittently to shoot. The battery lasted for about 6 hours.
> Two issues: the burst mode takes time to write to UHS II card and camera works at reduced speed while doing this.
> Second issue was that after waking up, the camera does not start from the last state it was in. It starts from what was setup in the C mode. Is this normal? I have to check more.


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 8, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi bhf3737.
> Some of the cameras (7DII) have the ability to choose to auto update (can’t remember the official designation) the Custom functions or not, I don’t know if that is available on the M6II.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Thanks Graham
Yes, M6II has auto update setting in the custom shooting mode. It was disabled by default, and I did not have it enabled. Now it is enabled and works fine.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 8, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> Excellent display of what 90D can do, as expected.
> Ergonomics of M6II aside, its battery life seems to be ok. Yesterday I had the M6II always on and waking it up intermittently to shoot. The battery lasted for about 6 hours.
> Two issues: the burst mode takes time to write to UHS II card and camera works at reduced speed while doing this.
> Second issue was that after waking up, the camera does not start from the last state it was in. It starts from what was setup in the C mode. Is this normal? I have to check more.


How is it for BIF? How many shots in those 6 hours? The 90D takes a while also to write a burst to a card. I am waiting for a UHS-II to be delivered but according to Grant in another thread that won’t cure the problem. Have you used the pre-burst mode?


----------



## AlanF (Oct 8, 2019)

I tried the M6 II briefly this morning with the 100-400mm II. As bhf3737 wrote in another thread, you really a tripod. I found for hand holding all the weight was on my left hand holding and balancing the lens and it all felt very heavy and uncomfortable.


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 8, 2019)

AlanF said:


> How is it for BIF? How many shots in those 6 hours? The 90D takes a while also to write a burst to a card. I am waiting for a UHS-II to be delivered but according to Grant in another thread that won’t cure the problem. Have you used the pre-burst mode?


Not many birds around here these days and no good weather, too.
Tried M6II + 100-400 II (hand held) for half a day.
Keeper rate was not good because of hand holding the combo and perhaps setup. Need to do more test with moving objects.
Some personal observation (qualitative assessment):
1. Battery life was acceptable somehow (one battery, half a day, about 500 shots).
2. Noise level worse than R. ISO 3200 would be the ceiling.
3. Obviously, reach for farther objects was much better, but because of shallow DOF keeping everything in focus was harder.
4. Focus acquisition much better than R with old 1.3 firmware.
5. Setting the AF start point and waiting for objects to enter it and then start tracking lead to more keepers.
6. Not all shots in a burst with tracking were in focus, about 2 of 10 rate. I did not try the pre-burst mode.
7. Writing bursts to UHSII card (rather old Lexar 1000x) was not that fast. Will tray faster Delkin V60 card later.
8. Camera was more responsive for opportunistic shots compared to R.
9. Viewfinder was a must but it looked flimsy, not as secure as built-in one and ready to be broken.
Below is a typical shot. Canon EOS M6 Mark II , EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM


----------



## AlanF (Oct 8, 2019)

Thanks for your detailed reply. I am having the same lack of birds. The number of shots from the 90D is phenomenal. In high speed mode, taking a short burst each time it's getting over 2500. I do get a lot of keepers in burst mode.


----------



## Click (Oct 8, 2019)

Very nice shot. Well done, bhf3737


----------



## AlanF (Oct 9, 2019)

A Brown Pelican flying. I prefer the second shot.


----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2019)

Very nice pictures, Alan.



AlanF said:


> I prefer the second shot.



Same here.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 10, 2019)

AlanF said:


> A Brown Pelican flying. I prefer the second shot.



Agree! Technically they are both excellent, however in the second shot the bird stands out much nicer, somehow colours and contrast are perceived better against the darker background. You don't have another shot by chance where the pelican is _just_ completely in front of the rock, do you...  ?
W.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 10, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Agree! Technically they are both excellent, however in the second shot the bird stands out much nicer, somehow colours and contrast are perceived better against the darker background. You don't have another shot by chance where the pelican is _just_ completely in front of the rock, do you...  ?
> W.


Well, you know I always rise to the challenge. Let's start with one flying against the sea, taken with my Sony bridge camera, then follow up with some from the 5DSR + 100-400mm II.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 10, 2019)

And, this one is hidden away in another thread where I was showing how good the 5DSR is for BIF and 5 fps works.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 10, 2019)

AlanF said:


> And, this one is hidden away in another thread where I was showing how good the 5DSR is for BIF and 5 fps works.
> 
> View attachment 187041


This one indeed qualifies for "rising to the challenge"...! Capturing this moment - sharp and well positioned - is showing the hand of the master   
W.


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2019)

Beautiful pictures, Alan. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 10, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> This one indeed qualifies for "rising to the challenge"...! Capturing this moment - sharp and well positioned - is showing the hand of the master
> W.


Thanks Wiebe. I have to admit that was a very satisfying shot. Unfortunately, I was with a largeish group and hadn't long there otherwise I could have spent the whole day watching the pelicans and boobies.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 14, 2019)

Some BIF with the 90D + 100-400mm II, yesterday. These are Gadwalls at the Welney Wildlife centre in Norfolk, one of my favourite places. Very bad weather unfortunately, but some brighter interludes. No problem tracking these, using central 9 points.


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2019)

Very nice series, Alan. I especially like the 3rd picture. Well done.


----------



## ERHP (Oct 27, 2019)

Just a shot of a female Belted Kingfisher returning back to the perch after an unsuccessful dive. Some days her success rate is much higher but those are usually the ones where noone comes by on the trail or the raptors/crows decide to stay away.





1/3200 : f/8 : ISO 1000 @840mm


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2019)

Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## Nelu (Nov 3, 2019)

ERHP said:


> Just a shot of a female Belted Kingfisher returning back to the perch after an unsuccessful dive. Some days her success rate is much higher but those are usually the ones where noone comes by on the trail or the raptors/crows decide to stay away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, one of a kind image!


----------



## theodore.randall (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi everyone! I’m new to CR, but have been an avid blog post and forum reader this past year. I finally made an account to post and comment. Here’s one of my very first BIF photographs ever taken this past Friday in Chicagoland. It’s of a Red-tailed Hawk and was shot with the Canon EF 400mm f/5.6L and the newly released EOS 90D (Exposure: ISO 250, f/5.6, 1/2500th). Happy Veteran’s Day to all those who have served and protected our freedom... this capture is for you!


----------



## ISv (Nov 12, 2019)

ERHP said:


> Just a shot of a female Belted Kingfisher returning back to the perch after an unsuccessful dive. Some days her success rate is much higher but those are usually the ones where noone comes by on the trail or the raptors/crows decide to stay away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot!


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2019)

Beautiful shot, Theodore.


Welcome to CR.


----------



## theodore.randall (Nov 12, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, Theodore.
> 
> 
> Welcome to CR.


Thank you, Click. Hope your week is off to a great start!


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 12, 2019)

theodore.randall said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to CR, but have been an avid blog post and forum reader this past year. I finally made an account to post and comment. Here’s one of my very first BIF photographs ever taken this past Friday in Chicagoland. It’s of a Red-tailed Hawk and was shot with the Canon EF 400mm f/5.6L and the newly released EOS 90D (Exposure: ISO 250, f/5.6, 1/2500th). Happy Veteran’s Day to all those who have served and protected our freedom... this capture is for you!
> View attachment 187470


Welcome Theodore and thank you for jumping into the ring with a very nice illustrative image.

<sarcasm> But you have clearly mislabeled your picture, everybody here knows it is impossible to take BIF images with Canon’s jittery AF, if you want to take a picture of a bird in flight you MUST use a Nikon or Sony </sarcasm>


----------



## theodore.randall (Nov 12, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Welcome Theodore and thank you for jumping into the ring with a very nice illustrative image.
> 
> <sarcasm> But you have clearly mislabeled your picture, everybody here knows it is impossible to take BIF images with Canon’s jittery AF, if you want to take a picture of a bird in flight you MUST use a Nikon or Sony </sarcasm>


It’s a pleasure to meet you, privatebydesign.Thanks for the warm welcome and good laugh this morning! Somewhere someone is freaking out that I didn’t have dual card slots in this moment...


----------



## bhf3737 (Nov 12, 2019)

Bufflehead ducks getting ready to touch down.
The birds were quite far away but crop sensor and higher res of this camera came to rescue.
EOS M6 Mark II, with EF100-400 L II, @400.0 mm, 1/1000 sec, ISO 1000 handheld.


----------



## theodore.randall (Nov 12, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> Bufflehead ducks getting ready to touch down.
> The birds were quite far away but crop sensor and higher res of this camera came to rescue.
> EOS M6 Mark II, with EF100-400 L II, @400.0 mm, 1/1000 sec, ISO 1000 handheld.
> View attachment 187481


Absolutely love the reflections and movement in this photo! Awesome job, bhf3737!!


----------



## bhf3737 (Nov 12, 2019)

theodore.randall said:


> Absolutely love the reflections and movement in this photo! Awesome job, bhf3737!!


Thank you! I wanted to catch them when all move a bit to the right to avoid brightness of the water surface but it seems that luckily I could capture some reflection.


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2019)

I really like this shot. Well done, bhf3737.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Nov 12, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> <sarcasm> But you have clearly mislabeled your picture, everybody here knows it is impossible to take BIF images with Canon’s jittery AF, if you want to take a picture of a bird in flight you MUST use a Nikon or Sony </sarcasm>



Absolutely - I needed a Nikony D7R IV for this:




Oh - hang on. It was my 7D Mk II.

And the rubbish-at-AF Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8.

And a 2X TC.

At 600mm

Handheld...


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2019)

Beautiful. Nicely done, Keith.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 13, 2019)

Brown Noddy flying over the Galapagos.


----------



## theodore.randall (Nov 13, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Brown Noddy flying over the Galapagos.
> 
> View attachment 187496


Awesome shot, AlanF! I love that blue and the framing. Also, thank you for your 90D posts. They really helped me decide to go with that camera body for wildlife (especially for birding). Look forward to seeing more of your photos


----------



## AlanF (Nov 13, 2019)

Thanks Theodore. The 90D is great. We are starting our real birding trip on Sunday and sharing two 100-400mm II and the 90D and 5DSR between us, and have left the 5DIV at home. There is sufficient reach with 400mm on the 90D that there is no need to use a 1.4xTC with it. I am pleased my earlier posts have been helpful.


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2019)

Beautiful picture. Well done, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 27, 2019)

The 5DSR + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC is really quite good for BIF despite being limited to just the centre spot + 4 helpers. Here is a group of glossy ibises, downsized and one at 100% crop.


----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2019)

Very nice pictures, Alan.


----------



## MarCath (Dec 11, 2019)

black-browed albatross


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2019)

Nice shot, MarCath.


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Dec 12, 2019)

Fresh walleye for breakfast. EOS R with 600III +1.4 extender. 1/5000, [email protected] iso 1600 handheld . Thanks for looking.


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2019)

Great shot, Joe!


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 12, 2019)

That's an awesome shot, Joe.


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Dec 13, 2019)

Thanks guys much appreciated!


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Dec 13, 2019)

Coming in hot and locked on. Canon EOS R with 600III +1.4. Handheld using zone AF. 1/5000, [email protected] iso 2500.


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2019)

Awesome! Another great shot. Well done, Joe.


----------



## Dantana (Dec 13, 2019)

Joe Subolefsky said:


> Fresh walleye for breakfast. EOS R with 600III +1.4 extender. 1/5000, [email protected] iso 1600 handheld . Thanks for looking.


Great shot (as is the other one). Can I ask where you were?


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Dec 13, 2019)

Dantana said:


> Great shot (as is the other one). Can I ask where you were?


 Thanks. About 5 minutes from home Conowingo Dam.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 13, 2019)

Joe Subolefsky said:


> Coming in hot and locked on. Canon EOS R with 600III +1.4. Handheld using zone AF. 1/5000, [email protected] iso 2500.


You think that's something, see this: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world...us-and-eagle-square-off-at-canadian-fish-farm


----------



## ISv (Dec 15, 2019)

AlanF said:


> You think that's something, see this: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world...us-and-eagle-square-off-at-canadian-fish-farm


I agree with you - not sure there is another documented fight between Eagle and Octopus. 
On other hand his shot is really great! Well done!


----------



## scyrene (Dec 15, 2019)

From my recent waxwing excursion, a fairly tight crop for better composition. 5D3, 500LII, 1.4xIII, handheld.


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2019)

Very nice shot, scyrene.


----------



## scyrene (Dec 15, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, scyrene.



Thanks


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Dec 18, 2019)

Caught this pair of kingfishers really going at it back in the spring while digging a nesting burrow. Canon EOS R with 600II +1.4 extender. 1/6400 [email protected] Thanks again for looking.


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2019)

Great shot, Joe.


----------



## Cog (Jan 19, 2020)

A greylag goose (I'm guessing), a very rare visitor in this area


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 19, 2020)

Cog said:


> A greylag goose (I'm guessing), a very rare visitor in this area


Beautiful shots!


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2020)

Very nice series, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Jan 19, 2020)

*CanonFanBoy, Click*
Thank you!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 20, 2020)

Beautiful winter's day with the low sun behind me. My shots of cormorants aren't usually exciting, but this is one of the better ones as the black plumage was lit up by the sun and because of the angle of flight.

The Teal is one of the smallest of ducks but really rather pretty. This one also was lit up by the sun. Three sunny days in a row. Back to normal clouds tomorrow.


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2020)

Very nice shots. I especially like the second one. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 25, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Beautiful winter's day with the low sun behind me. My shots of cormorants aren't usually exciting, but this is one of the better ones as the black plumage was lit up by the sun and because of the angle of flight.
> 
> The Teal is one of the smallest of ducks but really rather pretty. This one also was lit up by the sun. Three sunny days in a row. Back to normal clouds tomorrow.



Nice shots, Alan.
I often prefer the cormorant shots with wings down as it shows off the variation in plumage colour with the earth-colut reds and greens, but for me getting any shot of cormorant in flight is a pleasure.


----------



## ISv (Jan 26, 2020)

Few from today - still trying to figure out what my camera can do with BIF (and my old lens). Needs practice! I put most of my energy on the red-billed Tropic bird (again visiting the island and there are even some rumors that there are two birds around - last year it was just one!). There was also report that the third species of the Tropic birds (the White-tailed Tropic bird) is flying over the same location but I didn't see it... First photo is of the Red-tailed Tropic bird - funky exposure...


----------



## AlanF (Jan 26, 2020)

ISv said:


> Few from today - still trying to figure out what my camera can do with BIF (and my old lens). Needs practice! I put most of my energy on the red-billed Tropic bird (again visiting the island and there are even some rumors that there are two birds around - last year it was just one!). There was also report that the third species of the Tropic birds (the White-tailed Tropic bird) is flying over the same location but I didn't see it... First photo is of the Red-tailed Tropic bird - funky exposure...
> 
> 
> View attachment 188337
> ...


Great! I am so envious I am going to fly over and visit you! All I could get this week was a boring gull flying straight at me but the camera managed to focus in an instant. This shot is the full frame downsized to fit here.


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2020)

Beautiful shots, ISv. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2020)

Nice shot. Well done, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Jan 27, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Great! I am so envious I am going to fly over and visit you! All I could get this week was a boring gull flying straight at me but the camera managed to focus in an instant. This shot is the full frame downsized to fit here.
> 
> View attachment 188343


Ha, ha: "All I could get this week was a boring gull " - if you are really coming to Hawaii, make sure to take some photos of "boring gulls" where you are. You will miss (at least 99% for sure) to see any gull here! The photos I posted are my first Sea Gull on the islands for 18 years (I exclude the few photos of small "gull" taken from 100-130 yards away - last year)!
BTW, I'm going to send you a personal message concerning your visit here, just give me some time (tomorrow probably) since I'm really tired from 2 days hanging on the cliffs to take photos of Tropic birds - there is no shade on that location and it's Hawaii...).


----------



## ISv (Jan 27, 2020)

And few from today (Sunday already, I wish it was Saturday again). First photo is to illustrate the challenges with the light: when the bird is on sky background you need to make ~+1 -1.7EV correction (I mean for reasonable photos and it doesn't include the situations when the lens is to close the sun point). When it drops to a background from the ocean or the cliffs you MUST make at least ~-1EV correction. And there are transitional areas - where the ocean water is reflecting very strongly the sunlight (the "path" of the sunlight). Every birder knows how fast you have to make your corrections in case of BIF - I'm still learning and honestly I'm not sure one day I will have it (or if it's really possible).


----------



## ISv (Jan 27, 2020)

And some missed opportunities - and I will illustrate that with the most painful one ): wrong ISO (and speed of course), wrong EV correction... Looks like every thing wrong except the great opportunity... These two birds are probably taking look at the site of their future nest - it's just the beginning of the breading season...
Don't be surprised from more photos of Tropic birds next weekend (despite my face is itching and will start peeling from tomorrow - the sunscreen is not helping enough, especially if you forget to apply it every one hour)!


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 27, 2020)

ISv said:


> And few from today (Sunday already, I wish it was Saturday again). First photo is to illustrate the challenges with the light: when the bird is on sky background you need to make ~+1 -1.7EV correction (I mean for reasonable photos and it doesn't include the situations when the lens is to close the sun point). When it drops to a background from the ocean or the cliffs you MUST make at least ~-1EV correction. And there are transitional areas - where the ocean water is reflecting very strongly the sunlight (the "path" of the sunlight). Every birder knows how fast you have to make your corrections in case of BIF - I'm still learning and honestly I'm not sure one day I will have it (or if it's really possible).
> [...]



Hi ISv, despite your "missed opportunities" I get the distinct impression that your BiF skills are already improving 'by leaps and bounds' (if that's the correct expression...)! Practice makes perfect; when your gear allows practice to become fun, you learn quickly  .
Your Sunday series is very nice indeed 
To share some of my (limited) experience - I do not rely on automatic exposure for BiF anymore, I have my camera set to manual - selected to have the bird well exposed in the dominant direction of my shots. With that setting exposure usually stays correct to within two thirds of a stop independent of the exact image direction (e.g. reflections in water, dark cliffs in the background etcetera). The small error in exposure can easily be corrected in post processing. Condition obviously is that the lighting conditions stay the same (no dark clouds passing the sun ). Just my 2 cents, YMMV...
W.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 27, 2020)

Here is an attempt of mine at a Tropical Bird on our Galapagos trip, taken with a 5DSR and 100-400mm II. I find the fov of 400mm on FF much easier to handle than 500mm on APS-C for BIF. The 5DSR/100-400mm II combo is quite good for a BIF if its moving predictably enough to pan. By the way, I set the exposure manually for BIF.


----------



## dba101 (Jan 27, 2020)

Just a few from my 1dc, the first is pretty much straight out of camera, so I was happy with 18 mpix, but it was the first time the Heron was flying kind of towards us. Then some seagull action. I’m not happy with the colours/processing too much, but it’s a moment.
Regardsto all the BIF photographers out there. Bit like fishing waiting for something to happen, and it all happens at once.


----------



## dba101 (Jan 27, 2020)

First one.


----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2020)

Beautiful series, ISv. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2020)

Very nice shot. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2020)

Nice shots, dba 101. I really like the second one.


----------



## dba101 (Jan 27, 2020)

Click said:


> Nice shots, dba 101. I really like the second one.


Thanks Click.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 27, 2020)

My last post


dba101 said:


> First one.


A tip: upload as full image rather than thumbnail.


----------



## ISv (Feb 3, 2020)

I went today to scout an area where the Red-footed Booby are rather common (in particular hours of the day). Didn't have big expectations because of the forecast but the weather was surprisingly fine (except the strong wind coming from the ocean and pretty big surf). New place for me and I made mistakes with choosing the point and predicting the paths of the birds - my closest to the birds point was ~50 meters I think. With such an angry ocean you get a lot of water droplets and mist between the lens and the object (next time - better I hope!). Otherwise - a lot of birds - it was a "Birds photographer Orgy"! First two pics - just to illustrate the ocean conditions (I was afraid to get closer to the ocean - even on places where I choose to stand there were droplets landing on my gear). When you see that red "bird" (could be other color if from different agency) circling the ocean - it means something bad happened!
After that Brown Booby: male (with blue base of the bill) and female (yellow base), accompanied by Red-footed Booby.
All others are the Red-footed (somewhere in the files I have to have even the brown morph of that species).


----------



## AlanF (Feb 3, 2020)

ISv said:


> I went today to scout an area where the Red-footed Booby are rather common (in particular hours of the day). Didn't have big expectations because of the forecast but the weather was surprisingly fine (except the strong wind coming from the ocean and pretty big surf). New place for me and I made mistakes with choosing the point and predicting the paths of the birds - my closest to the birds point was ~50 meters I think. With such an angry ocean you get a lot of water droplets and mist between the lens and the object (next time - better I hope!). Otherwise - a lot of birds - it was a "Birds photographer Orgy"! First two pics - just to illustrate the ocean conditions (I was afraid to get closer to the ocean - even on places where I choose to stand there were droplets landing on my gear). When you see that red "bird" (could be other color if from different agency) circling the ocean - it means something bad happened!
> After that Brown Booby: male (with blue base of the bill) and female (yellow base), accompanied by Red-footed Booby.
> All others are the Red-footed (somewhere in the files I have to have even the brown morph of that species).
> 
> ...


You are so lucky seeing those birds on your doorstep (well, almost). Well done!


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2020)

Great shots. Well done, ISv.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 3, 2020)

I had to make do today with a couple of mallards and a swan on my doorstep.


----------



## ISv (Feb 3, 2020)

: we can see here Mallard 1-2 birds per year, migrants - all others are hybrids Mallard x Hawaiian duck (and they are plenty).
Swan?! Go to the Zoo (and even they have only the Black swan, single specimen)!
Concerning my "doorsteps": C'mon Alan - it's on the other site of the island! You have to drive there 45 endless minutes (endless because you can't weight to be on the place already).
Nice shots BTW!


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2020)

Very nice shots, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 3, 2020)

ISv said:


> : we can see here Mallard 1-2 birds per year, migrants - all others are hybrids Mallard x Hawaiian duck (and they are plenty).
> Swan?! Go to the Zoo (and even they have only the Black swan, single specimen)!
> Concerning my "doorsteps": C'mon Alan - it's on the other site of the island! You have to drive there 45 endless minutes (endless because you can't weight to be on the place already).
> Nice shots BTW!


It took me an hour's drive to see those birds! My favourite local spot for the kingfisher is also 45 minutes away. I feel very pious since buying a Prius and getting 70mpg.


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 3, 2020)

Here we have Canadian geese, mallards and a bald eagle chasing them. All shot last weekend. EOS-R + Sigma 60-600.
EOS-R with the new firmware 1.6 is more responsive, which is quite good news.


----------



## ISv (Feb 6, 2020)

I always try to get more of the bird (like in the first photo) but sometimes you can get more of the picture from distant photos and less bird. Still digging into my files from the last weekend...
These birds are not small (the size of the waves can crush a human, forget birds!) and it's really amazing how the one on the second photo can navigate the waves (see it's left wing - it's almost in the water!) and in the same time looking at me - a lot of multitasking!
Don't be surprised from the orientation of the birds in my photos: they nest on tiny offshore islets left of me and in the early morning are going right of me to feed in the ocean. Late afternoon it would be opposite!


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2020)

Beautiful pictures, ISv.


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> Here we have Canadian geese, mallards and a bald eagle chasing them. All shot last weekend. EOS-R + Sigma 60-600.
> EOS-R with the new firmware 1.6 is more responsive, which is quite good news.




Very nice series.


----------



## ISv (Feb 6, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, ISv.


Thanks Click!


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 15, 2020)

Just an eagle on the wind. Very fortunate to have eagles by the bushel up here. We were out two days ago and I stopped counting at 40... Unfortunately light was horrible and the sky was a blank, harsh, glaring, Washington haze-gray.

This one is from November when I was using the 7D2. Since I went full frame she hasn't seen much action and I was feeling a bit guilty.

Canon 7D2 / 100-400 II


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 15, 2020)

Superb image quality, Bert. well done.


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 15, 2020)

Mikehit said:


> Superb image quality, Bert. well done.



Thanks very much Mike.


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2020)

Nice shot. Well done, Bert.


----------



## Pape (Feb 18, 2020)

I miss migrant birds ,crows and jays wont let me much test new tracking updates


----------



## ISv (Feb 18, 2020)

Few more from the weekend: Black-crowned Night-heron, Sooty Tern and the usual Red-footed Boobies... Very salty conditions: rather big waves and strong wind blowing from the ocean. Everything gets covered by salt in ~45-60 minutes. I will go there when it is calmer!


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 18, 2020)

A few shots from the long weekend.
Canadian Geese chasing each other and two white swans seem exhausted and skinny after long migratory flight.
All taken by EOS-R and Sigma 60-600mm.


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2020)

ISv said:


> Few more from the weekend: Black-crowned Night-heron, Sooty Tern and the usual Red-footed Boobies... Very salty conditions: rather big waves and strong wind blowing from the ocean. Everything gets covered by salt in ~45-60 minutes. I will go there when it is calmer!




Beautiful series, ISv.


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2020)

Very very nice shots, bhf3737.


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 21, 2020)

50/50 Split - half BIF, Half post-BIF. The BIF came first so I stuck them here..

The approach..





Spot the landing.







All aboard.






Recovery.


----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2020)

Nice series, Bert63.


----------



## ISv (Feb 22, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> 50/50 Split - half BIF, Half post-BIF. The BIF came first so I stuck them here..
> 
> The approach..
> 
> ...


Nice! The tree lost few needles (look for good example in the left corner) but didn't brake !


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 23, 2020)

Click said:


> Nice series, Bert63.



Thanks!


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 23, 2020)

So, one for fun.

Always looking for new ways to show sequence shots (please share yours) and started doing this type thing when the sequence permits. This one came out nice I thought. In the Cormorant theme from the Bird Portraits thread today. I obviously had to shrink it to make it an acceptable upload size and the quality suffered a bit but still decent.

EOS-R / 100-400L II w/1.4X / 1/500 / ISO 2500 

Assembled in Affinity Photo


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2020)

Well done, Bert63.


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 26, 2020)

A bald eagle against blue sky from last weekend.
EOS-R + Sigma 60-600mm. I am quite happy with R's focus acquisition, but EVF is still a tad lagging.


----------



## Click (Feb 26, 2020)

Great shot, bhf3737


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Feb 28, 2020)

Picking up lunch. EOS R with 600III +1.4 extender. Handheld with center zone focus active. 1/3200, f7.1 @ iso 2500. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2020)

Very nice shot! Well done, Joe.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 2, 2020)

Got a chance yesterday to shoot birds flying. Let's start with birds landing; longtailed tit, heron and cormorant.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 2, 2020)

And flying. Thrown in a Eurasian kingfisher because they are so difficult when in flight.


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2020)

Beautiful pictures, Alan. I especially like the second one. Well done, Sir!


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Mar 2, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice shot! Well done, Joe.


 Thanks Click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 2, 2020)

Alan, what gear and what level of cropping? Very nice acquisitions!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Mar 2, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan, what gear and what level of cropping? Very nice acquisitions!
> 
> Jack


The dark side of D500 at 500mm PF. 100% crops (1pixel = 1 pixel of original). The combo just doesn't miss with every shot in a sequence sharp at 10 fps. I am hoping that the R5 + 100-500 will match this.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 3, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The dark side of D500 at 500mm PF. 100% crops (1pixel = 1 pixel of original). The combo just doesn't miss with every shot in a sequence sharp at 10 fps. I am hoping that the R5 + 100-500 will match this.


Just thinking. If I were shooting with the 1DX2 such that I ended up with a 100% crop, meaning a lot of free space around the bird when I shot, I don't think I'd miss very often. Alas, as you know, I'm short on pixels. My hopes align with yours although I'm not sure I'd be springing for a 100-500 but maybe. 

Jack


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 5, 2020)

Just a couple more for fun. I like to do different things to display sequences and the overlay thing is something I came up with a while back.




Common Goldeneye overlay in Affinity.

Clicky to see it animated.

7D2 / 100-400L V1 @ 400 / 1/1000 / ISO 200


----------



## becceric (Mar 5, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Just a couple more for fun. I like to do different things to display sequences and the overlay thing is something I came up with a while back.
> 
> View attachment 189021
> 
> ...




This reminded me of a local Bald Eagle nest I have frequented the past few years (at a lawful distance of course). Here is one of my landing montage attempts.


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2020)

Beautiful. Well done, beccerlc.


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Just a couple more for fun. I like to do different things to display sequences and the overlay thing is something I came up with a while back.




Well done, Bert


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 5, 2020)

becceric said:


> This reminded me of a local Bald Eagle nest I have frequented the past few years (at a lawful distance of course). Here is one of my landing montage attempts.
> View attachment 189024




Excellent!


----------



## becceric (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks Click and Bert63!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 5, 2020)

becceric said:


> This reminded me of a local Bald Eagle nest I have frequented the past few years (at a lawful distance of course). Here is one of my landing montage attempts.
> View attachment 189024


I like these and should pursue it myself for the pleasure and artistic value it has. Maybe you have some advice to offer? I can see that it doesn't always work perfectly and that it takes quite a bit of effort to do it justice and I guess that's where practice makes perfect.

I did video of a Quetzal flying to a nest that was 4K 60 and looking at each frame in super slow motion is very similar. Unfortunately at 60 FPS the shutter speed and ISO requirements, especially in rain forest, make it very challenging to get the sharpest, most well defined images, not to mention they are only 8M JPEGS. 

I guess that's where a sequence of shots taken on different occasions shines (sharper and better resolution) but then you need to have the same angle of approach, the same lighting, etc. to really make it work well. Are you tripod mounted, when trying to do this?

Jack


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 5, 2020)

Hi everyone, finally got a 600mm!!! Here are a few with my new lens, the EF 600 F4 ll. The local landfill has been amazing for raptors, the month of February! All taken with 7d mkll / EF 600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 5, 2020)

Here are a few more...

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2020)

Great shots. Well done, jmeyer.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 5, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> Hi everyone, finally got a 600mm!!! Here are a few with my new lens, the EF 600 F4 ll. The local landfill has been amazing for raptors, the month of February! All taken with 7d mkll / EF 600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...



What a great set! The jousting eagles are particularly impressive.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 5, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> Here are a few more...
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Great shots. Enjoy your new gear!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 5, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Great shots. Enjoy your new gear!


Didn't realize you had sold the 400 DO II! Did you take much of a hit?

Jack


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks guys! Yeah, I'm loving the new lens! I loaned it from CPS 2 years ago and the 800 last year. I decided on the 600, because of the F4. Can't wait for spring migration!!!

Jeremy


----------



## becceric (Mar 5, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> I like these and should pursue it myself for the pleasure and artistic value it has. Maybe you have some advice to offer? I can see that it doesn't always work perfectly and that it takes quite a bit of effort to do it justice and I guess that's where practice makes perfect.
> 
> I did video of a Quetzal flying to a nest that was 4K 60 and looking at each frame in super slow motion is very similar. Unfortunately at 60 FPS the shutter speed and ISO requirements, especially in rain forest, make it very challenging to get the sharpest, most well defined images, not to mention they are only 8M JPEGS.
> 
> ...





Jack Douglas said:


> I like these and should pursue it myself for the pleasure and artistic value it has. Maybe you have some advice to offer? I can see that it doesn't always work perfectly and that it takes quite a bit of effort to do it justice and I guess that's where practice makes perfect.
> 
> I did video of a Quetzal flying to a nest that was 4K 60 and looking at each frame in super slow motion is very similar. Unfortunately at 60 FPS the shutter speed and ISO requirements, especially in rain forest, make it very challenging to get the sharpest, most well defined images, not to mention they are only 8M JPEGS.
> 
> ...


I was definitely tripod mounted. With the 5D Mark III, I would end up with about eight shots from a landing sequence. It took a bit of experimenting to select eagle images that did not overlap excessively, once layered on the main image.


----------



## Go Wild (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## ken (Mar 6, 2020)

A lot of inspiring photos from jmeyer and others! I'm really stoked about the upcoming R5. It is going to be my next camera by the end of the year!

Here are some shots with my 6D and Canon 100-400 ii, natural light. Just some backyard stuff from a year or so ago. And yes, I purposely shoot at a shutter speed that allows some wing blur. Personal opinion is that it looks more "alive" with hummers.


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2020)

Beautiful picture, Go Wild.


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2020)

I really like your pictures. Well done, Ken.


----------



## Go Wild (Mar 6, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture, Go Wild.


 Thanks!!


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 6, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> I like these and should pursue it myself for the pleasure and artistic value it has. Maybe you have some advice to offer? I can see that it doesn't always work perfectly and that it takes quite a bit of effort to do it justice and I guess that's where practice makes perfect.
> 
> I did video of a Quetzal flying to a nest that was 4K 60 and looking at each frame in super slow motion is very similar. Unfortunately at 60 FPS the shutter speed and ISO requirements, especially in rain forest, make it very challenging to get the sharpest, most well defined images, not to mention they are only 8M JPEGS.
> 
> ...


Jack it's really not that difficult now software has become so good, and I don't use a tripod to do similar images. Just select the still images you want to use in LR, 'Open as Layers in Photoshop' then in PS go 'Edit > Auto-Align Layers' then apply a mask to each layer above the base, then just brush in with white the subject in each image above.

I have loads of examples but none of birds so didn't think it appropriate to post here.


----------



## jprusa (Mar 6, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> Thanks guys! Yeah, I'm loving the new lens! I loaned it from CPS 2 years ago and the 800 last year. I decided on the 600, because of the F4. Can't wait for spring migration!!!
> 
> Jeremy


Nice Shots Jeremy! Can't wait to see your Warbler pictures.


----------



## davidgator (Mar 6, 2020)

Great Egret


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 6, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Jack it's really not that difficult now software has become so good, and I don't use a tripod to do similar images. Just select the still images you want to use in LR, 'Open as Layers in Photoshop' then in PS go 'Edit > Auto-Align Layers' then apply a mask to each layer above the base, then just brush in with white the subject in each image above.
> 
> I have loads of examples but none of birds so didn't think it appropriate to post here.


Thanks! Trouble is, I'm tied in to ON1 but the big problem is I'm just out of another surgery and have a lot of trouble keeping my focus enough to get started. Once I begin to catch on, I'm OK, it's just that first effort that I can't seem to put forth. If you don't mind PM an example of two and maybe you are aware of similar in ON1??

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2020)

davidgator said:


> Great Egret



Beautiful pictures. I especially like the second one. Well done.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 6, 2020)

ken said:


> A lot of inspiring photos from jmeyer and others! I'm really stoked about the upcoming R5. It is going to be my next camera by the end of the year!
> 
> Here are some shots with my 6D and Canon 100-400 ii, natural light. Just some backyard stuff from a year or so ago. And yes, I purposely shoot at a shutter speed that allows some wing blur. Personal opinion is that it looks more "alive" with hummers.
> 
> ...




These are great and I completely agree with your opinion on wing blur.

I also believe that the only way to shoot a hummer is either in full flight or feeding on a natural source - no bird feeders.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 6, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> These are great and I completely agree with your opinion on wing blur.
> 
> I also believe that the only way to shoot a hummer is either in full flight or feeding on a natural source - no bird feeders.


Well, not trying to be contrary here since I fully agree that natural is always the ideal, but just putting in my 2 cents that sometimes feeders are what we are stuck with and I'd rather see a bird at a feeder than no bird at all. I suspect that was the intent of the comment anyway so it's probably a non-issue. 

Here is another 6D 2013 of mine with Touch Me Not or Jewel Weed as is the more common name - they explode when ripe! Kids and seniors love them.

Wish I could be out this minute shooting these guys ... but spring is coming soon!

Jack


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 7, 2020)

Another one for fun.

Changing of the guard.

Single frame is from the 18 frame sequential clip also attached.

Clicky to see the full sequence.

EOS-R / 100-400L II w/1.4X @ 560mm / 1/2000 / ISO 200


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 7, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Well, not trying to be contrary here since I fully agree that natural is always the ideal, but just putting in my 2 cents that sometimes feeders are what we are stuck with and I'd rather see a bird at a feeder than no bird at all. I suspect that was the intent of the comment anyway so it's probably a non-issue.
> 
> Here is another 6D 2013 of mine with Touch Me Not or Jewel Weed as is the more common name - they explode when ripe! Kids and seniors love them.
> 
> ...





Everyone can do whatever they like, I'm not a gatekeeper, but I don't do feeders for Hummingbirds (or any birds for that matter). Lots of reasons why, but the main one for hummers is that if you're not cleaning them at least twice a week there's a good chance that the bacteria in your feeder is hurting/killing the birds and potentially their babies as well. 

Not to mention that the jury is still out on whether or not the dye in the commercial feed is bad for the birds as well. There aren't many people who take the time to learn the proper way to use a feeder and then take the time to do it the 'right' way.

I've planted the types of plants in the yard that attract Hummers and the results are as good or better than if I chose to use a feeder.

If it's a choice of me potentially hurting an animal just so I can see it or not seeing it, then I won't get to see it. Birds perched on a feeder, to me, aren't interesting at all.

Just me and my opinion. YMMV.


----------



## ISv (Mar 7, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Birds perched on a feeder, to me, aren't interesting at all.


Agree!
On other hand yours "(or any birds for that matter) " is somewhat exaggerated: in the winter time (real winter I mean, Hummers are not present there) you can safe a life with the feeders! For the Hummers (because of the nature of the food in the feeders) you are pretty much right and the danger is not only bacteria... Fungi could be much more dangerous!


----------



## ISv (Mar 7, 2020)

Great, great shots from several guys! Hard to separate and give an upper hand to someone particularly (and it's not necessary, also I'm little bit jealous!) but I'm really impressed by the shots of davidgator (hmm, it seems I contradict myself but it's rather thin difference and... well, I just love that photos )! A lot of great things from Alan and Jeremy (for the last one I have no choice but to repeat what jprusa already posted: "Can't wait to see your Warbler pictures." - I always have a great time watching them!


----------



## AlanF (Mar 7, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> ... Birds perched on a feeder, to me, aren't interesting at all.
> 
> Just me and my opinion. YMMV.


This thread is largely an opinion-free area. Be careful with stating opinions - there may be others who don't like Photoshopped birds, for example, but keep their opinions to themselves.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 7, 2020)

I think what all of us need to keep in mind is that what may appear absolutely true within a person's limited perspective may indeed not be true in all cases. Regarding feeders (as I think ISV was alluding to) if someone were to visit Alberta in January, where in spite of global warming, it can be -40C and watch the poor creatures (not hummers ) struggle to stay alive (because -40C is not our routine temperature; it's usually more like -15C), I'm willing to bet they would be the first to recommend feeding. I just replenished my suet.

I also recognize that not every photographer is a purist and a photo of a cute bird at a feeder might just make their day. I don't want to spoil anyone's fun.

January 2017




Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 7, 2020)

Apologies for getting carried away and forgetting this is not the "portrait" thread. NTL I'll leave woody in there ... unless someone objects.

Jack


----------



## bhf3737 (Mar 7, 2020)

Is the little golden-eye duck being bullied by the geese or just a coincidence?!


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2020)

Beautiful shot, Jack.


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> Is the little golden-eye duck being bullied by the geese or just a coincidence?!



Just a coincidence.  

Very nice shot, bhf3737.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 7, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> Is the little golden-eye duck being bullied by the geese or just a coincidence?!
> View attachment 189075




Its an ambush. He's got 50 of his mates waiting round the next headland.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 7, 2020)

AlanF said:


> This thread is largely an opinion-free area. Be careful with stating opinions - there may be others who don't like Photoshopped birds, for example, but keep their opinions to themselves.




Agree, good point, and the feeder photo statement was out of line and I apologize if I offended anyone.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 7, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Agree, good point, and the feeder photo statement was out of line and I apologize if I offended anyone.


I have huge respect for people who immediately apologise.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 7, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I have huge respect for people who immediately apologise.



When you're wrong, you're wrong.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 7, 2020)

In the hummingbird vein:

5D4 / 100-400L II @ 400 / 1/320 / ISO 800




40D / Original 100-400L @ 370 / 1/2000 / ISO 320


----------



## ISv (Mar 8, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> I think what all of us need to keep in mind is that what may appear absolutely true within a person's limited perspective may indeed not be true in all cases. Regarding feeders (as I think ISV was alluding to) if someone were to visit Alberta in January, where in spite of global warming, it can be -40C and watch the poor creatures (not hummers ) struggle to stay alive (because -40C is not our routine temperature; it's usually more like -15C), I'm willing to bet they would be the first to recommend feeding. I just replenished my suet.
> 
> I also recognize that not every photographer is a purist and a photo of a cute bird at a feeder might just make their day. I don't want to spoil anyone's fun.
> 
> ...


I love this one Jack!


----------



## ISv (Mar 8, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> Is the little golden-eye duck being bullied by the geese or just a coincidence?!
> View attachment 189075


Very nice - I like that small "leader" - it makes the photo (and me!) smiling! No bulling here!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 8, 2020)

ISv said:


> I love this one Jack!


Ah ha, and you have no chance of photographing him where you are. Shame on me, I shouldn't be so selfish.  Thanks for the complement.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Mar 8, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Ah ha, and you have no chance of photographing him where you are. Shame on me, I shouldn't be so selfish.  Thanks for the complement.
> 
> Jack


! BTW I don't believe you are really ashamed - one of the very good things in this topic is that we can see some "exotic" birds (what is exotic for you is not exotic for me and the opposite...). And it wasn't compliment - it was a statement!


----------



## AlanF (Mar 8, 2020)

I have published a couple of flying grey herons but I couldn't resist uploading this one from yesterday as it has the most detail I have ever taken and it's a better pose. And for Jack, it filled up much of the frame.


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2020)

That's a very nice shot, Alan. Well done.


----------



## SevenDUser (Mar 8, 2020)

5


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 8, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I have published a couple of flying grey herons but I couldn't resist uploading this one from yesterday as it has the most detail I have ever taken and it's a better pose. And for Jack, it filled up much of the frame.
> View attachment 189086




Looks good Alan - which of your gear did you use in this shot?


----------



## AlanF (Mar 8, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Looks good Alan - which of your gear did you use in this shot?


The site downsized the image I uploaded and stripped out the EXIF data that I leave on for those interested. The image was probably too large. Here is a crop of the head and neck and the EXIF data should be preserved for downloading. It was 40m away, and I didn't have time to switch to a very fast shutter speed, only 1/1600s


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 8, 2020)

Is this what is called pixel peeping? 

Jack


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 8, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Is this what is called pixel peeping?
> 
> Jack



Guilty.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 9, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Guilty.




Peter Piper Peeked a Peck of Picture Pixels.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 12, 2020)

Red Kite today


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 12, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Red Kite today



Nice.
Where was that taken?


----------



## AlanF (Mar 12, 2020)

Mikehit said:


> Nice.
> Where was that taken?


On the road to Lackford Lakes in Suffolk - my favourite haunt.


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Red Kite today




Beautiful shot, Alan.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 12, 2020)

AlanF said:


> On the road to Lackford Lakes in Suffolk - my favourite haunt.




Great shot Alan.. Really nice. I went and looked up Lackfor Lakes in Suffolk. What a beautiful place.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 12, 2020)

AlanF said:


> On the road to Lackford Lakes in Suffolk - my favourite haunt.


So if I visit my son in London next year and we are going to try to get up to grandpa's birthplace at Melbecks would it be practical to visit this area?

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Mar 13, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> So if I visit my son in London next year and we are going to try to get up to grandpa's birthplace at Melbecks would it be practical to visit this area?
> 
> Jack


It's only 30 minutes from me. There are more spectacular places to visit at the right time next year.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 13, 2020)

AlanF said:


> On the road to Lackford Lakes in Suffolk - my favourite haunt.



Thanks, Alan. They've spread that far east? That is great news!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 13, 2020)

AlanF said:


> It's only 30 minutes from me. There are more spectacular places to visit at the right time next year.


I've wondered if I'd pack heavy gear on a trip like this so I'll need to research the wildlife opportunities. Otherwise I'd be shooting architecture and scenery etc. and travel lighter. Bet you'd suggest an altogether smaller camera.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Mar 13, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> I've wondered if I'd pack heavy gear on a trip like this so I'll need to research the wildlife opportunities. Otherwise I'd be shooting architecture and scenery etc. and travel lighter. Bet you'd suggest an altogether smaller camera.
> 
> Jack


I gave up the 400mm DO II after the Tanzania trip and we now travel with a 5DSR or IV and 90D + 100-400mm II +TC. I might take the 500D/500mm PF as it is lighter still. But, a zoom is a must as well.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 13, 2020)

Wingmen.

Oystercatchers.

7D2 / 100-400L II @ 400 / F5.6 / 1/1600 / ISO 100


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 15, 2020)

Hawk. Early morning sun.

40D / Original 100-400L @ 400mm / F6.3 / 1/2000 / ISO 400


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 16, 2020)

Here are a couple from the last week or so. Spent most of today getting some photos edited. 7D mkll / EF600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 16, 2020)

Some more...


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2020)

Very nice pictures, Jeremy. I especially like the Mallard and his female.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 16, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Hawk. Early morning sun.
> 
> 40D / Original 100-400L @ 400mm / F6.3 / 1/2000 / ISO 400
> 
> View attachment 189191


You have a good copy of the 100-400mm. I never got a sharp shot from mine, although I tried a used one from a shop that was sharp. Canon got the quality control working with the Mk II.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 16, 2020)

AlanF said:


> You have a good copy of the 100-400mm. I never got a sharp shot from mine, although I tried a used one from a shop that was sharp. Canon got the quality control working with the Mk II.



You know Alan - it was a real case of hit or miss with the good 'ole push-pull wasn't it.

It did a really good job on my 40D but showed a lot more of its warts when I got the 7D2. Luckily it wasn't long after that the II came out and we were all saved.

I still have the V1 sitting right here beside me on a 70D. It has a lot of sentimental value and is not really worth anything to anyone else. A museum maybe. Ha.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 16, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> Some more...
> 
> View attachment 189221
> View attachment 189222
> View attachment 189223



Nice on the Pipers (which are those anyway?) those little buggers are fast and can be really unpredictable.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 16, 2020)

Female Purple Martins. I think they are very interesting to look at and beautiful in the bright sunshine.

5D4 / 100-400L II w/1.4X III @ 560mm / F8 / 1/800 / ISO 400



5D4 / 100-400L II w/1.4X III @ 560mm / F8 / 1/2000 / ISO 400


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 16, 2020)

Whoops ^ wrong forum...

Here's a token to make it right.

Swallow building a nest.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 16, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Whoops ^ wrong forum...
> 
> Here's a token to make it right.
> 
> ...


Yep, they have to be flying, kinda.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 16, 2020)

AaronT said:


> Yep, they have to be flying, kinda.
> View attachment 189242




Was reading in one and thought I was in the other. Moderators can delete it if they need to. Sorry about that.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 16, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Was reading in one and thought I was in the other. Moderators can delete it if they need to. Sorry about that.


I don't think it's a problem Bert. The people here are kinda cool.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 16, 2020)

AaronT said:


> I don't think it's a problem Bert. The people here are kinda cool.




I get that. With the exception of a couple of people who just don't like Canon this is an extremely hospitable and friendly place.


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 16, 2020)

Thank you! They are Killdeer. Very common and the first to arrive in my area, usually the first couple weeks of March, which clearly they did again this year. 

Jeremy


----------



## AlanF (Mar 16, 2020)

It's finally happened. Us over-70s are now grounded by the government. Our trip to Peru was cancelled by the organisers this afternoon. I have taken a refund rather than a postponement for obvious reasons. The local birds are now going to be the targets - we will be allowed out for walks. Here is a black-headed gull this morning.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 17, 2020)

AaronT said:


> I don't think it's a problem Bert. The people here are kinda cool.


The worst that can happen is someone like me would make a snarky comment.  ... in other words it's not going to happen.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 17, 2020)

AlanF said:


> It's finally happened. Us over-70s are now grounded by the government. Our trip to Peru was cancelled by the organisers this afternoon. I have taken a refund rather than a postponement for obvious reasons. The local birds are now going to be the targets - we will be allowed out for walks. Here is a black-headed gull this morning.
> 
> View attachment 189247


Alan my wife was born in Peru and we've been over there some years back. What an experience everywhere but especially Machu Pichu but when you go be sure to watch your valuables. I'd love to go back but not sure it'll happen. I had the F1 camera back then and a video camera - no wildlife was shot at all. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Whoops ^ wrong forum...
> 
> Here's a token to make it right.
> 
> Swallow building a nest.



Beautiful. I really like this shot.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 22, 2020)

Went out for a country walk yesterday, avoiding the few others around by far more than 2m/6ft. Got some wigeons in flight.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 22, 2020)

Nicely framed, Alan F


----------



## JustUs7 (Mar 22, 2020)

Giant air rat.


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 23, 2020)

Some more from my local landfill, with my new lens (loving it)! It's a major hotspot for raptors in the winter. 7D mkll / EF600 F4 ll / 1.4xlll

Jeremy


----------



## bhf3737 (Mar 23, 2020)

The main character here is the sitting bald eagle, watching the Canadian geese fly by.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 23, 2020)

Hi FamilyGuy. 
Known here as shite hawks.

Cheers, Graham. 



FamilyGuy said:


> Giant air rat.


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2020)

Great shots. well done, Jeremy.


----------



## ERHP (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm not the biggest fan of clipping wings but the shots of the female Osprey bringing fresh nesting material back with both wings fully in the frame just seemed 'small'. Since I had kept shooting her as she passed by, I decided to use this one to emphasis just how wide the wingspan is while also keeping the nesting material relevant. 





1 DX MK II : 600 f/4 II w/ 1.4X III 1/3200 : f/7.1 : ISO 1000


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 29, 2020)

Now I have an excuse to post my clipped wings. 

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 29, 2020)

ERHP said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of clipping wings but the shots of the female Osprey bringing fresh nesting material back with both wings fully in the frame just seemed 'small'. Since I had kept shooting her as she passed by, I decided to use this one to emphasis just how wide the wingspan is while also keeping the nesting material relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like the framing. Its different and also balanced in the frame - the eye being on a third helps it.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 30, 2020)

ERHP said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of clipping wings but the shots of the female Osprey bringing fresh nesting material back with both wings fully in the frame just seemed 'small'. Since I had kept shooting her as she passed by, I decided to use this one to emphasis just how wide the wingspan is while also keeping the nesting material relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Like all artistic rules, it can sometimes be broken to great effect, but is best broken by someone who understands the reason for the rule. It calls attention to the left wing (on our right) and does indeed emphasize the wingspan.


----------



## bhf3737 (Mar 30, 2020)

A bald eagle, today, flying under cloudy sky. Other birds were keeping social distance from him, in a hurry.
EOS-R + Sigma 60-600mm.


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2020)

Beautiful shot, bhf3737.


----------



## ISv (Mar 31, 2020)

I got this in the last weekend. Low quality shots. There were two Cattle Egrets flying from right to left no more than 15-20 meters in front of me. One of them looking strange (new species for the science). I missed that moment - to busy staring at the unusual bird... Fortunately they made broad turn and come left to right but at ~40m away.
I think some kids have to much free time in this Corona period... Don't believe it was made by adults or without the presence of competent girl in the group!
Sorry for the snap shots but I missed the opportunity to get better.


----------



## Click (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice series, ISv.


----------



## Pape (Apr 21, 2020)

RP tracked nicely at least this pigeon . Hard to get proper flying toward pics ,they always see me and turn


----------



## AlanF (Apr 23, 2020)

Pape said:


> RP tracked nicely at least this pigeon . Hard to get proper flying toward pics ,they always see me and turn
> View attachment 190017
> View attachment 190018
> View attachment 190019
> ...


Wood Pigeons might be very common but they are not easy to photograph in flight as they are very fast. Well done!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 23, 2020)

As I wrote in the Portraits thread, we took the 5DIV and 5DSR +100-400mm IIs with us to the Galapagos. I find the 5DSR + 100-400mm II to be pretty good for BIF as they look on fast and the FF and high resolution allow for easier panning, despite the low fps. Here for amusement are successive shots made into a gif of a Blue-footed Booby diving for fish. I caught him as he turned and his final Hockneyesque "Bigger Splash".


----------



## AlanF (Apr 23, 2020)

I can't resist another animated gif. Here is a Brown Pelican on the same day.


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2020)

Very nice series, Alan.


----------



## Pape (Apr 23, 2020)

High resolution 5D rocks on BIF.


----------



## HenryL (Apr 27, 2020)

Great sequence with the pelican, love it! My first submission to the thread...first time out with M6 MkII


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2020)

Very nice shot.

Welcome to CR.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 27, 2020)

HenryL said:


> Great sequence with the pelican, love it! My first submission to the thread...first time out with M6 MkII
> View attachment 190130


Very nice! Were you able to track and did you get many keepers?


----------



## HenryL (Apr 27, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Very nice! Were you able to track and did you get many keepers?


Thanks! TBH, the percentage was low, but for now I'll take the blame because it handles soooo much differently than the DSLR's I've been using for almost two decades. I really didn't know what I was doing with it. Still, more options for tracking would be appreciated. Oh...and a bigger buffer. 

Wanted something small as a 2nd (3rd?) body, and with the 22mm hanging off it this thing is positively tiny. It's a nice camera, and in it's category I can forgive some lack of robustness as BIF is certainly not it's intended purpose. Still, it's a want and not a need so I may end up returning it and waiting for the recently rumored higher end M-series I saw earlier today.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 27, 2020)

HenryL said:


> Thanks! TBH, the percentage was low, but for now I'll take the blame because it handles soooo much differently than the DSLR's I've been using for almost two decades. I really didn't know what I was doing with it. Still, more options for tracking would be appreciated. Oh...and a bigger buffer.
> 
> Wanted something small as a 2nd (3rd?) body, and with the 22mm hanging off it this thing is positively tiny. It's a nice camera, and in it's category I can forgive some lack of robustness as BIF is certainly not it's intended purpose. Still, it's a want and not a need so I may end up returning it and waiting for the recently rumored higher end M-series I saw earlier today.


I have an M5 and lots of kit to go with it, and I passed on the M6 II for the 90D. So, I am curious about what I missed.


----------



## HenryL (Apr 27, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I have an M5 and lots of kit to go with it, and I passed on the M6 II for the 90D. So, I am curious about what I missed.


So I did find a sequence from this weekend that led up to that image posted above. using a single point 5 out of 13 images were in focus. It was using either spot or single point focus, not the tracking mode. From my vantage point there were too many trees between me and the bird that would confuse the camera along the way in the tracking mode, so I tended to stick with the single point options. This is an earlier grab from that same run. Focus was on the wingtip, but that's on me. Still a usable pic though. Maybe.


----------



## HenryL (May 13, 2020)

UFC wasn't the only fighting event this past weekend. 

So I've been watching a group of nests this spring, one in particular at the state park. I got there early Saturday and oddly this one was empty...all the others were pretty much normal. Scanned the surrounding trees that I know this pair likes to perch in when away from home - nothing. Moved on to the next nest approx 100 yards or so down the road. 

I had been shooting with the M6II, my last real chance to test it out as the return period is almost up. Having used it exclusively for the last 3 weeks, I decided to walk back to the car and swap it for the 7DII because, well, I just missed it. About 25 minutes later I was back at the nests, and saw one of the pair was back home. Looked odd, though. Normally they are pretty chill, but this morning the bird was antsy, not still at all and constantly looking skyward. At first I couldn't see what was going on overhead because trees blocked most of the view. 

Suddenly the pair in a neighboring nest started calling, then the single bird I was watching did too and stood ready to launch, and I heard a rush of feathers directly overhead and extremely low. It was these two. The lead bird flew off, the one giving chase went to the nest. Wasn't long before the intruder was back and both of these took off after it. One pulled back to a nearby tree, but the other one continued chasing. They went on like this for 30-40 minutes - chase then soar in circles for a bit. I managed to pull one sequence where they were in the open - actually they were screaming through the marsh and I just got damn lucky and got a decent exposure in the harsh late morning sun. Also very fortuitous that I had gone back for the 7DII...no way the M6II would have tracked this.

I'm used to seeing the osprey briefly buzzing eagles as they sit in trees, and eagles stealing fish from the osprey, but never have I witnessed an ongoing battle between two osprey (or any other birds for that matter). Sometimes, despite all our careful study and planning, it comes down to luck. And also a reminder that sometimes the moment we capture is what makes the image, not the technical success or failure of it's components.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 13, 2020)

Hi Henry.
Wow, what a fabulous series of shots, I think it is a lot of wildlife photographers ambition to capture something like this, or even just see it. I would probably be the one that didn’t manage to get a shot and didn’t see it for trying to get it in frame!

Cheers, Graham. 



HenryL said:


> UFC wasn't the only fighting event this past weekend.
> 
> So I've been watching a group of nests this spring, one in particular at the state park. I got there early Saturday and oddly this one was empty...all the others were pretty much normal. Scanned the surrounding trees that I know this pair likes to perch in when away from home - nothing. Moved on to the next nest approx 100 yards or so down the road.
> 
> ...


----------



## Click (May 13, 2020)

Very nice series. Well done, Henry.


----------



## AlanF (May 15, 2020)

5DSR + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC for small BIF? Here's a Pied Kingfisher with a tiddler in full flight (very heavily cropped and enlarged 2x).


----------



## Click (May 15, 2020)

Very nice picture, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (May 15, 2020)

I have reworked some images I took with the 5DIV and 400mm DO II +2xTC of shorteared owls, on the rare occasion I got to see them here.


----------



## HenryL (May 15, 2020)

Incredible series, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Valvebounce (May 16, 2020)

Hi Alan.
Fantastic shots, looks like you have that combo dialled in pretty well.

Cheers, Graham.
Not meaning to suggest it is gear that really matters, but having it all sorted out helps to support the skill. 



AlanF said:


> I have reworked some images I took with the 5DIV and 400mm DO II +2xTC of shorteared owls, on the rare occasion I got to see them here.


----------



## Click (May 16, 2020)

Awesome. Beautiful series, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (May 16, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> Fantastic shots, looks like you have that combo dialled in pretty well.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> Not meaning to suggest it is gear that really matters, but having it all sorted out helps to support the skill.


You aren’t suggesting it’s not all due to immense skill, high intelligence, good looks combined with extreme modesty? Having the right gear does widen the range of opportunities and make more shots possible.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 16, 2020)

Alan.
The skill level shows in the photos, the intelligence is evident in your answers, it is clear from the previous answer that you are modest, but I don’t recall seeing a photo of you  so I can’t comment either way on the good looks! 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> You aren’t suggesting it’s not all due to immense skill, high intelligence, good looks combined with extreme modesty? Having the right gear does widen the range of opportunities and make more shots possible.


----------



## bjd (May 21, 2020)

Hi, I replaced my 7DII with a 90D and am quite happy with it. Certainly a big step forwards compared to the 7D2.
So I was going to try to post a few shots here again, while waiting for my R5. Any non-constructive criticism will
be treated with the contempt it deserves........which may be none at all!

A good friend of mine early this morning:


__
https://flic.kr/p/2j47szD


----------



## bjd (May 21, 2020)

AlanF said:


> 5DSR + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC for small BIF? Here's a Pied Kingfisher with a tiddler in full flight (very heavily cropped and enlarged 2x).
> 
> View attachment 190420


The Photo is nearly as good as your tag line!


----------



## Click (May 21, 2020)

Very nice shot, bjd.


----------



## bjd (May 21, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I have reworked some images I took with the 5DIV and 400mm DO II +2xTC of shorteared owls, on the rare occasion I got to see them here.
> View attachment 190434
> View attachment 190435
> View attachment 190436
> ...


I particularly like the second one, rhe one with the wooly mammoth in the background!


----------



## AlanF (May 21, 2020)

Kestrel 5DSR/400mm DOII @ 560mm, same location as Shorteared Owls.


----------



## Click (May 21, 2020)

Nice! Well done, Alan.


----------



## Maximilian (May 22, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I have reworked some images I took with the 5DIV and 400mm DO II +2xTC of shorteared owls, on the rare occasion I got to see them here.


Just WOW! Love it! 



bjd said:


> I particularly like the second one, rhe one with the wooly mammoth in the background!


Same opinion here!


----------



## AlanF (May 24, 2020)

Cranes flying at dawn 90D + 100-400mm DO II in Israel.


----------



## Click (May 24, 2020)

I really like this shot. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Nelu (Jun 4, 2020)

One Osprey incoming!...
Canon EOS-R, with the Canon EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II USM Lens and the Canon Extender EF 2X III
Just down the hill, in my neighborhood.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/be9H3tSnu5mZNsay7


----------



## HenryL (Jun 4, 2020)

Nelu said:


> One Osprey incoming!...
> Canon EOS-R, with the Canon EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II USM Lens and the Canon Extender EF 2X III
> Just down the hill, in my neighborhood.
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/be9H3tSnu5mZNsay7


Very nice image Nelu!


----------



## Nelu (Jun 4, 2020)

HenryL said:


> Very nice image Nelu!


Thank you, I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Erik X (Jun 7, 2020)

Just an ordinary swallow, not even flying very fast  

https://flic.kr/p/2j7zcLr]

F36A2508_DxO_full[/url] by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]Erik Astrom[/url], on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2020)

Nice! Well done, Erik.


----------



## Erik X (Jun 7, 2020)

A few more..

https://flic.kr/p/2j7AEtU]

F36A2452_DxO_full[/url] by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]Erik Astrom[/url], on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2j7zcKu]

F36A2520_DxO_full[/url] by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]Erik Astrom[/url], on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2j7zcMd]

F36A2302_DxO_full[/url] by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]Erik Astrom[/url], on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2020)

Very nice series, Erik. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 18, 2020)

A common buzzard this afternoon. It was horribly backlit and the diffractive optics lenses work badly against the light. A lot of post-processing brought out the image. The light is shining through the feathers.


----------



## ISv (Jun 19, 2020)

Alan! Since I didn't have opportunity to shoot BIF (or just didn't look for it...) and since I really feel pain (somewhere) when the birds are not showing their natural colors, I decided to "kidnap" your photo and adjust it to my taste. Sorry about that and my apologies if you feel it wasn't appropriate! I'm going to send you the DXO PL3 file so you can see what I have done (I think you have the PL3 elite installed) - fast and simple.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 19, 2020)

ISv said:


> Alan! Since I didn't have opportunity to shoot BIF (or just didn't look for it...) and since I really feel pain (somewhere) when the birds are not showing their natural colors, I decided to "kidnap" your photo and adjust it to my taste. Sorry about that and my apologies if you feel it wasn't appropriate! I'm going to send you the DXO PL3 file so you can see what I have done (I think you have the PL3 elite installed) - fast and simple.
> 
> View attachment 190888


Thanks for your comments. Here is the original tweaked only by setting the contrast and microcontrast to 70 in PL3. These are probably the most natural colours. Colours do depend on whether the bird is front or rear illuminated. Its a real problem with back lighting with DO lenses, they are great for front lit subjects.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 22, 2020)

Different location and another Buzzard. This time it was 8.30 in the evening, the golden hour with sun behind me. We were on an after-dinner stroll near our house, the Buzzard mid meal. These opportunities come only rarely - it's the first time I've captured a Buzzard with its prey. No pp apart from increasing exposure as I shoot in manual. It's remarkable how a change of angle to the sun
changes the light.


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2020)

Very nice series, Alan.


----------



## Cog (Jun 28, 2020)

Nightjar on Canon 5D m4 +100-400 II


----------



## AlanF (Jun 28, 2020)

Cog said:


> Nightjar on Canon 5D m4 +100-400 II


I have never seen a Nightjar flying. Well done!


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2020)

Excellent pictures. I especially like the first one. Well done, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Jun 29, 2020)

Thank you, *Click *and *AlanF*!
Here's one more from yesterday.


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2020)

Another very nice shot. I really like this one.


----------



## Cog (Jun 29, 2020)

Thank you, Click!
Today's trophy. Stilt.


----------



## Cog (Jul 3, 2020)

Today's company was a gang of assorted terns. Mostly bridled terns. They are basically B/W, so not too much color for them.


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2020)

Another beautiful series. Well done, Cog.


----------



## ISv (Jul 4, 2020)

Cog said:


> Today's company was a gang of assorted terns. Mostly bridled terns. They are basically B/W, so not too much color for them.


Very nice shots Cog! Few ours ago I posted in the "Portraits" with ID for the terns - didn't check the BIF. Now I see you have the same ID here!
Concerning the last photo here - looks like Common Tern to me (I checked also the White-cheeked but it should be with more darker under-body.


----------



## Cog (Jul 15, 2020)

More terns in flight and landing


----------



## Cog (Jul 15, 2020)

Still running...


----------



## Click (Jul 15, 2020)

Very nice pictures, Cog.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 15, 2020)

Nice ones, Cog, particularly the first of the three.


----------



## Cog (Jul 16, 2020)

Thank you, Click and HenryL!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 16, 2020)

Dove of peace or a wood pigeon building a second nest?


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2020)

WOW! Beautiful shot, Alan.


----------



## Cog (Jul 21, 2020)

The tern day


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2020)

Very nice pictures, Cog. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Cog (Jul 22, 2020)

It's not enough to catch fish. You have to make sure you don't lose it.


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2020)

Oops!





Nice shots, Cog!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 30, 2020)

One of our iconic Aussie Birds. The Yellow Tailed Black Cockatoo(I know, we don't put a lot of thought into the names sometimes  ) with its favourite meal. A nice Juicy pine cone


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2020)

Very nice shot, Aussie shooter.


----------



## HenryL (Aug 3, 2020)

A few shots test shots from the first weekend with the R5...the light has fairly sucked since it arrived Thursday, but I grabbed a bit of sunset light on the egret that day. The heron & osprey were taken this morning, overcast and hazy but I couldn't resist. Both of these were quick shots - not the birds I was watching but the R5 responded quite well, powering up before I brought it to my eye and locked on these guys as the flew past. Despite the pictures not being much to talk about, the ability to grab these unexpected opportunities is what I was most concerned about with mirrorless. No concerns any more.

The other concern I had related to EVF and would it limit my ability to track the birds. Rest assured, my struggles to track this morning had nothing to do with the R5 and it's EVF, and everything to do with being in a kayak on choppy water with gusty winds.

I was, and am, very satisfied with this camera. I don't miss the 5D4 any more, and don't need the 7D2 any more either. Guess it's going up on the block to pay for the RF 35 I ordered today.


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2020)

Nice shots.


----------



## heheapa (Aug 3, 2020)

Got fish. R5 with EF 100-400L IS and 1.4x TC III. 
1/1000s. f/8, ISO800


----------



## Aussie shooter (Aug 3, 2020)

HenryL said:


> A few shots test shots from the first weekend with the R5...the light has fairly sucked since it arrived Thursday, but I grabbed a bit of sunset light on the egret that day. The heron & osprey were taken this morning, overcast and hazy but I couldn't resist. Both of these were quick shots - not the birds I was watching but the R5 responded quite well, powering up before I brought it to my eye and locked on these guys as the flew past. Despite the pictures not being much to talk about, the ability to grab these unexpected opportunities is what I was most concerned about with mirrorless. No concerns any more.
> 
> The other concern I had related to EVF and would it limit my ability to track the birds. Rest assured, my struggles to track this morning had nothing to do with the R5 and it's EVF, and everything to do with being in a kayak on choppy water with gusty winds.
> 
> ...


Nice. If that second one was a sudden opportunity and the camera managed a quick and clean focus lock with that background then I am impressed.


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2020)

Nice! Well done, heheapa.


----------



## heheapa (Aug 6, 2020)

Click said:


> Nice! Well done, heheapa.


Thanks Click!


----------



## Cog (Aug 8, 2020)

After posing for me, he is saying good-bye


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2020)

Nice shots, Cog. I especially like the first one.


----------



## AaronT (Aug 8, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Dove of peace or a wood pigeon building a second nest?
> 
> View attachment 191375


One word, Beautiful.


----------



## snappy604 (Aug 8, 2020)

so... we've been told the new R5 AF is like cheating.. I want to see some more R5 samples of BIF! ;-)


----------



## HenryL (Aug 9, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Nice. If that second one was a sudden opportunity and the camera managed a quick and clean focus lock with that background then I am impressed.


Lucky for me, I had just figured out how to set a specific focus point to start the tracking AF, so I only had to get the sucker in the middle of the EVF and it locked on within a frame or two. So good it almost knocked me out of the kayak...


----------



## Pape (Aug 9, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> so... we've been told the new R5 AF is like cheating.. I want to see some more R5 samples of BIF! ;-)


Maybe there should be R5 R6 bif chain and BIF for mortals


----------



## Cog (Aug 9, 2020)

Click said:


> Nice shots, Cog. I especially like the first one.


Thank you, Click! It was a nice closing photoshoot on the last day on my vacation. Back to work.


----------



## Cog (Aug 9, 2020)

Pape said:


> Maybe there should be R5 R6 bif chain and BIF for mortals


There are just not so many owners yet. In our part of the world, the camera will be in stock in September. But with a 30% salary cut due to Corona pandemic, I won't consider the purchase right now.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 9, 2020)

Cog said:


> There are just not so many owners yet. In our part of the world, the camera will be in stock in September. But with a 30% salary cut due to Corona pandemic, I won't consider the purchase right now.


A Buzzard flew over the garden this evening.


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2020)

Very nice pictures, Alan.


----------



## Pape (Aug 10, 2020)

War refugees .pigeon hunting started today  RP and 70-300mm nano usm


----------



## AlanF (Aug 19, 2020)

A female Kestrel flying, not hovering, yesterday. It was miles away and I took a casual photo with a 700mm (500+1.4xTC) to identify it. I upscaled it 4x and it makes not too bad a shot. It's equivalent to having a 2800mm lens.


----------



## Cog (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2020)

Very nice shot, Cog. Well done.


----------



## snappy604 (Aug 21, 2020)

AlanF said:


> A Buzzard flew over the garden this evening.




Buzzard?  Jest I assume?


----------



## Cog (Aug 21, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Cog. Well done.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 21, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> Buzzard?  Jest I assume?


It's a Common Buzzard _Buteo buteo_ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_buzzard


----------



## Wickedkayaker (Aug 21, 2020)

R5 and 70-200


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2020)

Nice picture!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 21, 2020)

Wickedkayaker said:


> R5 and 70-200
> View attachment 192282


You have already posted this in the Bird Portraits thread https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/show-your-bird-portraits.1280/page-1069#post-856660


----------



## Wickedkayaker (Aug 21, 2020)

Click said:


> Nice picture!


Thanks. Might as well show it it off before it gets buried by better photos.


----------



## Wickedkayaker (Aug 21, 2020)

AlanF said:


> You have already posted this in the Bird Portraits thread https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/show-your-bird-portraits.1280/page-1069#post-856660


That’s true. I don’t post much here of course. Didn’t see any harm in posting and since it’s the R5 I figured fellow birders here might like the result. Of course the admin can remove it if they want to if I broke a rule on crossposting. I won’t mind one bit.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 21, 2020)

Wickedkayaker said:


> That’s true. I don’t post much here of course. Didn’t see any harm in posting and since it’s the R5 I figured fellow birders here might like the result. Of course the admin can remove it if they want to if I broke a rule on crossposting. I won’t mind one bit.


We birder regulars welcome new posters and encourage you to continue. How about some real flying birds, as we want to know how responsive the R5 is to get focus. Most of us do follow both the the Birds in Flight and Bird Portraits threads so there's no need to post in both.


----------



## Wickedkayaker (Aug 21, 2020)

AlanF said:


> We birder regulars welcome new posters and encourage you to continue. How about some real flying birds, as we want to know how responsive the R5 is to get focus. Most of us do follow both the the Birds in Flight and Bird Portraits threads so there's no need to post in both.


It was a BIF, albeit coming in for a landing. Is birds in landing a thing? I promise no more cross posting the same photo but since you’re all very patient with me. Here’s another BIL if that’s a thing cheers all


----------



## AlanF (Aug 21, 2020)

Wickedkayaker said:


> It was a BIF, albeit coming in for a landing. Is birds in landing a thing? I promise no more cross posting the same photo but since you’re all very patient with me. Here’s another BIL if that’s a thing cheers all
> View attachment 192290


Great! We’re broad minded about BIF. Wings open is enough.


----------



## snappy604 (Aug 22, 2020)

AlanF said:


> It's a Common Buzzard _Buteo buteo_ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_buzzard


thanks.. always associated buzzard with vulture... which looks quite different


----------



## AlanF (Aug 22, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> thanks.. always associated buzzard with vulture... which looks quite different


In the USA, especially in the northern states, the Turkey Vulture, can be be called the Turkey Buzzard or simply Buzzard. Here's one using my eye AF with the 100-400mm II on the 5DSR.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 22, 2020)

AlanF said:


> In the USA, especially in the northern states, the Turkey Vulture, can be be called the Turkey Buzzard or simply Buzzard. Here's one using my eye AF with the 100-400mm II on the 5DSR.
> 
> View attachment 192291


Handsome fellow.


----------



## snappy604 (Aug 23, 2020)

AlanF said:


> In the USA, especially in the northern states, the Turkey Vulture, can be be called the Turkey Buzzard or simply Buzzard. Here's one using my eye AF with the 100-400mm II on the 5DSR.



thanks for the clarification, so wasn't too far off. We get Turkey vultures here too.. ugly birds, but necessary..


----------



## AlanF (Aug 23, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> thanks for the clarification, so wasn't too far off. We get Turkey vultures here too.. ugly birds, but necessary..


USA and UK are two countries separated by a different language.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi Alan. 
I think you may have been meaning :-
The United States and Great Britain are two countries separated by a common language. George Bernard Shaw.

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> USA and UK are two countries separated by a different language.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 23, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> I think you may have been meaning :-
> The United States and Great Britain are two countries separated by a common language. George Bernard Shaw.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


According to:





Quotes by famous people


Misqotations attributed to famous people




www.phrases.org.uk




This supposed quotation doesn't appear anywhere in the copious writing of GBS. A similar idea was expressed by Oscar Wilde in _The Canterville_ Ghost, 1887, some years earlier than Shaw was supposed to have said it: 
"We really have everything in common with America nowadays except, of course, language".


----------



## dcm (Aug 23, 2020)

AlanF said:
USA and UK are two countries separated by a different language



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> I think you may have been meaning :-
> The United States and Great Britain are two countries separated by a common language. George Bernard Shaw.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Half full versus half empty?


----------



## SteveC (Aug 23, 2020)

dcm said:


> Half full versus half empty?



Someone was stupid enough to buy (for extra money) a glass that was twice as big as needed.


----------



## HenryL (Aug 24, 2020)

I've never had much luck photographing Kingfishers. Until today. Despite rolling with the waves from a passing jetski, I managed to keep this guy in the frame and the R5 just locked on...like glue.


----------



## tron (Aug 24, 2020)

OK hard question  Did it lock to the bird or to its eye ?


----------



## snappy604 (Aug 24, 2020)

AlanF said:


> USA and UK are two countries separated by a different language.


Even worse.. Canadian, we use bits from both


----------



## SteveC (Aug 24, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> Even worse.. Canadian, we use bits from both



Yeah, but just think, you can serve as interpreters. Job security!

Now if only I could find someone who could interpret Australian.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Aug 26, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Yeah, but just think, you can serve as interpreters. Job security!
> 
> Now if only I could find someone who could interpret Australian.


Mate!. Understanding Aussie lingo is a piece of piss.


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2020)

HenryL said:


> I've never had much luck photographing Kingfishers. Until today. Despite rolling with the waves from a passing jetski, I managed to keep this guy in the frame and the R5 just locked on...like glue.




Nice shots, Henry.


----------



## HenryL (Aug 27, 2020)

Click said:


> Nice shots, Henry.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 31, 2020)

Three's a crowd..


----------



## HenryL (Sep 1, 2020)

Very nice...guess you weren't joking about all the eagles around you. You got eagles like I got seagulls...


----------



## ISv (Sep 4, 2020)

HenryL said:


> Very nice...guess you weren't joking about all the eagles around you. You got eagles like I got seagulls...


Lucky you! Where I'm living the news for some seagulls around are spreading like fire and all birders are running there. Forget the eagles! And I'm living on island in the middle of the Pacific!


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2020)

Nice shot, Bert.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 4, 2020)

Lapwings in flight. I like to see them with the iridescence.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 4, 2020)

Ruffs flying.


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2020)

Very nice shots, Alan. I especially like the first one.


----------



## ISv (Sep 5, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, Alan. I especially like the first one.


I like both of them. In the second one I see something else flying too but it's easy to remove if you feel it's over the head !


----------



## HenryL (Sep 15, 2020)

A couple of osprey from last weekend. Not too many of these guys around any more, wish I could follow them to South America for the winter.  Outings like this make it easier to look at the empty spots in my bag where the 7D2 and 5D4 used to live - I've finally stopped crying over them. hehehe.


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2020)

Very nice shots, Henry.


----------



## snappy604 (Sep 15, 2020)

HenryL said:


> A couple of osprey from last weekend. Not too many of these guys around any more, wish I could follow them to South America for the winter.  Outings like this make it easier look at the empty spots in my bag where the 7D2 and 5D4 used to live - I've finally stopped crying over them. hehehe.



that second shot got a second look


----------



## AlanF (Sep 16, 2020)

A bird hide in one of the nature reserves was open today, subject to the English Covid restrictions. Sitting there with a surgical mask on, as required, and my glasses steamed up, a bird shot past high up, barely visible through the fog. Got a quick shot and on getting home discovered it was a juvenile Peregrine Falcon, a bird I very rarely see in flight. Here it is, upscaled 2x.


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2020)

Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## Cog (Sep 19, 2020)

A crazy flying cormorant


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2020)

Beautiful shots, Cog. Well done.


----------



## Canonite (Sep 19, 2020)

R5 - 600 II HH


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2020)

Great shot!


----------



## Cog (Sep 27, 2020)

Just another pose of a cormorant in flight


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2020)

Nice shot, Cog.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 1, 2020)

A Eurasian Kestrel hovering in the far distance. The image from the 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC on the R5 is so small I have upsized it by 2x. I like the pose so never mind the pixels. Another funny bird flew over.


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2020)

Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 1, 2020)

A very funny bird, it's a web bird (look at the registration: HTML).


----------



## Cog (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2020)

I really like your pictures. Well done, Cog.


----------



## ERHP (Oct 10, 2020)

We now have two Reddish Egrets hanging around the river channel, one being a recently fledged bird and the other a third year bird. Of course the older one takes great affront to whenever it thinks the juvie is in its territory which has given me some great chase sequences. This is the older one taking off in pursuit.


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2020)

Great shot! 

Well done, ERHP.


----------



## Cog (Oct 10, 2020)

No photo shoot this morning because real hunters scared all birds away with their gun shots. Just a raptor checking the site.


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2020)

Beautiful shots, Cog.


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 10, 2020)

Cog said:


>




As usual graet shots Cog - thanks for posting them.

What is your set-up again?


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 10, 2020)

HenryL said:


> A couple of osprey from last weekend. Not too many of these guys around any more, wish I could follow them to South America for the winter.  Outings like this make it easier to look at the empty spots in my bag where the 7D2 and 5D4 used to live - I've finally stopped crying over them. hehehe.
> 
> View attachment 192842
> View attachment 192843




Very nice Henry - l;ove the head orientation on the second one.. I know you're shooting the R5, but which lens are you using to take these shots?


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 10, 2020)

Cog said:


> Just another pose of a cormorant in flight




I love these scrappy critters for some reason.


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 11, 2020)

Two from today with RF 800mm IS STM.
Heuglin's gull catching a fish larger than it's mouth!
EOS-R + RF 800mm, 1/1600 sec, ISO 800



And an American Black Duck flying by.
EOS-R + RF 800mm, 1/1600 sec, ISO 2000


----------



## Cog (Oct 11, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> As usual graet shots Cog - thanks for posting them.
> 
> What is your set-up again?


Thank you, Bert63! Do you mean camera settings? It's either AF mode 1 (most universal) for slow birds like herons or hawks, or the mode for erratically moving objects (forgot the number) for smaller ones.


----------



## ISv (Oct 11, 2020)

Cog said:


>



Eurasian Curlew - hard to tell the exact race but most probably _Numenius arquata orientalis. _They don't reach to Hawaii (well, no record so far...) and I still have to see it in Europe (very little probability since I'm on the other side of the globe and my rare visits to my country of origin are like "where first and what has the priority" !


----------



## AlanF (Oct 11, 2020)

ISv said:


> Eurasian Curlew - hard to tell the exact race but most probably _Numenius arquata orientalis. _They don't reach to Hawaii (well, no record so far...) and I still have to see it in Europe (very little probability since I'm on the other side of the globe and my rare visits to my country of origin are like "where first and what has the priority" !


You are so far in the other side that I'm nearly half a day ahead of you. So, it's good morning to me and good night to you!


----------



## ISv (Oct 11, 2020)

Cog said:


> No photo shoot this morning because real hunters scared all birds away with their gun shots. Just a raptor checking the site.



With this one I have real problem !


----------



## ISv (Oct 11, 2020)

AlanF said:


> You are so far in the other side that I'm nearly half a day ahead of you. So, it's good morning to me and good night to you!



Ha, ha - yes you are right off course! Do not forget your tee (or coffee if you like it better?). I prefer the coffee and never drink tee but it's just me...


----------



## ISv (Oct 11, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> Two from today with RF 800mm IS STM.
> Heuglin's gull catching a fish larger than it's mouth!
> EOS-R + RF 800mm, 1/1600 sec, ISO 800
> View attachment 193269
> ...



I like the photos but judging by the "American black duck" I expect you to be located somewhere in North America. Most probably your "Heuglin's Gull" is 
the Lesser black-backed gull - both species out of their range are practically identical, I mean you ID the bird mostly by the range (well, if you did DNA/RNA analysis, or you had the bird in your hands and you know what to look about, then you will know better) because the field markers are about non-existent.
And actually I'm not very sure it's the Lesser black-backed Gull : gulls are ultimate pain in the @@@ (censored by me ) and they are a problem even for the experts...


----------



## Cog (Oct 11, 2020)

ISv said:


> With this one I have real problem !


My guess is Western marsh harrier, female.


----------



## HenryL (Oct 11, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Very nice Henry - l;ove the head orientation on the second one.. I know you're shooting the R5, but which lens are you using to take these shots?


Thank you, Bert. Yes, that's shot with the R5 along with the 100-400II + 1.4xIII TC. Another one from the sequence...


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2020)

Excellent result.


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 11, 2020)

HenryL said:


> Thank you, Bert. Yes, that's shot with the R5 along with the 100-400II + 1.4xIII TC. Another one from the sequence...
> 
> View attachment 193272



Excellent choice!

This time he looks like he's squinting...


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 11, 2020)

Cog said:


> Thank you, Bert63! Do you mean camera settings? It's either AF mode 1 (most universal) for slow birds like herons or hawks, or the mode for erratically moving objects (forgot the number) for smaller ones.




Mainly I was asking about Body and lens - I'm sure you've listed your gear before but I must have missed it along the way.

EDIT - just found your flickr and see that it's the 5D4 and 100-400L!


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 11, 2020)

ISv said:


> I like the photos but judging by the "American black duck" I expect you to be located somewhere in North America. Most probably your "Heuglin's Gull" is
> the Lesser black-backed gull - both species out of their range are practically identical, I mean you ID the bird mostly by the range (well, if you did DNA/RNA analysis, or you had the bird in your hands and you know what to look about, then you will know better) because the field markers are about non-existent.
> And actually I'm not very sure it's the Lesser black-backed Gull : gulls are ultimate pain in the @@@ (censored by me ) and they are a problem even for the experts...


Thanks ISv. Yes, I'm in Calgary, at the foothills of Rocky Mountains. I'm not expert in bird identification and I miss them here and there .
What sometimes confuses me is that in the past few years, the pattern and type of migrating birds that we were used to see here has changed a lot. Some older species have become uncommon and we see new species in the mix. It is always good to learn .


----------



## Cog (Oct 11, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Mainly I was asking about Body and lens - I'm sure you've listed your gear before but I must have missed it along the way.
> 
> EDIT - just found your flickr and see that it's the 5D4 and 100-400L!


Yep, this is it! This is my gear. All my photos on this forum are done with this bundle. I also use Oly E-M1 Mark II + 300mm F/4, but I don't share those pics here. Kind of off-topic.


----------



## Billybob (Oct 14, 2020)

Shots taken in the last ten days with the R5/100-500L kit.
I'm still learning which settings work best for me. I think I'm getting close.


I was focusing on the black night-crowned heron when I noticed movement out of the corner of my eye. The great blue had already started turning--so I missed a head-on shot--but I was able to get a couple of passing shots like this one.



This is my first shot of a kingfisher. In the future, I hope to get shots with clearer eyes.



I'm in Florida, so there are lots of large birds--egrets, herons, storks, ibis--so I struggle with the smaller birds like this mockingbird. I was pretty happy with these shots.






Here is that night-crowned heron I mentioned above. These shots are oversharpened. When I get around too it, I'll go back and reduce the sharpening.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 14, 2020)

Billybob said:


> Shots taken in the last ten days with the R5/100-500L kit.
> I'm still learning which settings work best for me. I think I'm getting close.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shots! I'm waiting for a 100-500mm that I can test, but these shots are encouraging me.


----------



## Billybob (Oct 14, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Nice shots! I'm waiting for a 100-500mm that I can test, but these shots are encouraging me.



It's no big white prime, but it's every bit as sharp as the EF 100-400L it replaces. I'm not sure whether it's the R5 firmware update or recent setting changes, but the lens seems to be super sticky at acquiring and keeping tracking focus. Lol, I was thinking about how much better my technique had gotten before remembering the FW update. I clearly haven't been shooting enough to improve as much as my capture rate has improved during my last shoot.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 14, 2020)

Billybob said:


> It's no big white prime, but it's every bit as sharp as the EF 100-400L it replaces. I'm not sure whether it's the R5 firmware update or recent setting changes, but the lens seems to be super sticky at acquiring and keeping tracking focus. Lol, I was thinking about how much better my technique had gotten before remembering the FW update. I clearly haven't been shooting enough to improve as much as my capture rate has improved during my last shoot.


My 100-400L II is doing great on the R5, but if the 100-500 is better, then I'll consider it.


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2020)

Very nice shots, Billybob.


----------



## Billybob (Oct 14, 2020)

AlanF said:


> My 100-400L II is doing great on the R5, but if the 100-500 is better, then I'll consider it.



I sold my 100-400L to fund my 100-500L purchase, so I can't do a direct comparison, but my images from both lenses are very sharp. For me, the biggest reason for the switch was the addition of 100mm. I find 400mm too short for wildlife in general and birding in particular. That Canon was able to add 100mm, marginally increase the size while shedding a little weight, in a native package with excellent performance was frosting on the cake. Of course the price differential hurts but I guess Canon wants to cover its R&D.


----------



## kodakrome (Oct 24, 2020)

This is not a typical BIF shot. 
A hummer, taken at a distance of 2 feet, with a 100mm macro lens.


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2020)

Lovely shot, kodakrome.


----------



## Billybob (Oct 24, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Nice shots! I'm waiting for a 100-500mm that I can test, but these shots are encouraging me.


I haven't been in the field since taking these earlier shots, but I'm thoroughly impressed with the 100-500. The 100-400L was the most responsive, high-performing zoom I'd ever used, and this lens matches it while adding an extra, critical 100mm. The fact that it comes in such a compact package just adds frosting to the cake.


----------



## Mistkäfer (Oct 26, 2020)

The Picture was made with EOS R5 and EF 600 + 1.4
I used the electronic shutter.

Follow this link to see a video from these scene. 




Made with 100 picture. Just add each picture on each other, no original video




<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jLihf2
" title="Bussard 16 zu 9 v2"><img src="https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/50384411733_8358c472a9_k.jpg" width="2048" height="1152" alt="Bussard 16 zu 9 v2"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2020)

Beautiful shot. Well done, Christian.


----------



## dpc (Oct 28, 2020)

Flight of honkers getting ready for the trip south.


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2020)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 3, 2020)

More crop mode experiment results...


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 3, 2020)

Couple more...


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 3, 2020)

And finally the end of these. Damn light didn’t quite touch the eye..


----------



## SteveC (Nov 3, 2020)

Those pictures are awful and the R5 is clearly unusable.

.

.

.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 3, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Couple more...
> 
> View attachment 193796
> 
> ...


Is there any advantage of using in-camera crop other than a smaller file?


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 3, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Is there any advantage of using in-camera crop other than a smaller file?



Arguably, for me, it fills the frame much better. It pre-zooms my zoom - lol... Tiny subjects that I wouldn’t bother with become recognizable subjects that eye auto-focus can recognize easier..


----------



## Jethro (Nov 3, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Arguably, for me, it fills the frame much better. It pre-zooms my zoom - lol... Tiny subjects that I wouldn’t bother with become recognizable subjects that eye auto-focus can recognize easier..


In your experience the eye AF works better?


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 3, 2020)

Jethro said:


> In your experience the eye AF works better?




In a situation where the subject is far away FULL mode and eye-AF might only grab the head where CROP mode might allow eye-AF to grab the eye.

Having said that, I haven’t taken side by side pictures and compared the end result - I only know it looks larger in the viewfinder and helps be determine if the eye is in focus and I’m pleased with the result.

Does that make sense?


----------



## AlanF (Nov 4, 2020)

One from me from the R5+100-400mm II+1.4xTC. A flying shoveller landing. I could hardly see the bird because we were in a hide and had to wear a facemask. My glasses were steamed up and all I could do was to point the camera at the bird and hope the eyeAF would take care of the rest, and it did.


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 4, 2020)

AlanF said:


> One from me from the R5+100-400mm II+1.4xTC. A flying shoveller landing. I could hardly see the bird because we were in a hide and had to wear a facemask. My glasses were steamed up and all I could do was to point the camera at the bird and hope the eyeAF would take care of the rest, and it did.
> View attachment 193820



You just described my experience of mask-wearing photography and I hate it. Most of my recent posts were taken at the little community marina down the street from the house. It’s a dinky and quiet place but I have to wear a mask and I HATE it. If I didn’t wear glasses it would be a bit better but BOY is it a PITA.

Nice clean one here Alan.


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2020)

Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 4, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> You just described my experience of mask-wearing photography and I hate it. Most of my recent posts were taken at the little community marina down the street from the house. It’s a dinky and quiet place but I have to wear a mask and I HATE it. If I didn’t wear glasses it would be a bit better but BOY is it a PITA.
> 
> Nice clean one here Alan.


Thanks Bob. It was the first sunny day for a week and it's lock down starting tomorrow. So the wetland reserve was crowded. Most of the birders are very considerate. But, in the last hide there was a group either not wearing masks or using one as a chin warmer, When one started coughing, we fled.


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 8, 2020)

More cormorant comings and goings.


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2020)

Very nice series. I especially like the first picture. Well done, Bert.


----------



## HankMD (Nov 8, 2020)

AlanF said:


> A bird hide in one of the nature reserves was open today, subject to the English Covid restrictions. Sitting there with a surgical mask on, as required, and my glasses steamed up, a bird shot past high up, barely visible through the fog. Got a quick shot and on getting home discovered it was a juvenile Peregrine Falcon, a bird I very rarely see in flight. Here it is, upscaled 2x.
> 
> View attachment 192872


Head seems small for a Peregrine and the underpart streaks are not vertical. Something else, maybe?


----------



## AlanF (Nov 8, 2020)

HankMD said:


> Head seems small for a Peregrine and the underpart streaks are not vertical. Something else, maybe?


You are right, it's a hobby.


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 18, 2020)

Photobomb.

Short Eared Owl on a stick being buzzed by a GBH.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 18, 2020)

Lapwings. 2x400mm on R5. Someone else there?


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2020)

Bert and Alan,

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## ISv (Nov 24, 2020)

AlanF said:


> You are right, it's a hobby.


Hobby still has a vertical stripes. All Falcons are with sharp, relatively narrow wings.
The bird on the photo has broad wings. And eyes - they look like the eyes of the hawks. It's somewhat easy to make mistake here because of the position of the tail - at that angle it looks short, not as in the hawks. I would bet for young Sparrow Hawk but the neck is relatively long (as in the Goshawk).


----------



## AlanF (Nov 24, 2020)

ISv said:


> Hobby still has a vertical stripes. All Falcons are with sharp, relatively narrow wings.
> The bird on the photo has broad wings. And eyes - they look like the eyes of the hawks. It's somewhat easy to make mistake here because of the position of the tail - at that angle it looks short, not as in the hawks. I would bet for young Sparrow Hawk but the neck is relatively long (as in the Goshawk).


Thanks Isv, you know your birds. It does indeed look like a Sparrowhawk. https://www.birdguides.com/articles/identification/march-id-tips-separating-small-raptors/


----------



## josephandrews222 (Nov 27, 2020)

...perhaps more BH (bird hopping) than BIF for this (slightly-out-of-focus) Northern Mockingbird, who sure looks in-flight to me.

Image acquired nearly 3700 days ago (Nov 2010)--Rebel XT/350 and 70-200 F4 IS.


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 9, 2020)

Pigeons are under-rated fliers. R5 and the trusty 100-400L II.


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 9, 2020)

R5 is like cheating.


----------



## Click (Dec 9, 2020)

Very nice series, Bert. Pretty cool, the last one.


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 9, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Bert. Pretty cool, the last one.



Thanks C!

Alan was the inspiration for the animation. I was just practicing BIFs. The original is MP4 @ 4K - it looks pretty cool.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 11, 2020)

My first bird shot with the 100-500 on the R5. Terrible light, but I caught Lapwings on the turn.


----------



## DanP (Dec 13, 2020)

Here are some Northern Harriers taken in early December in Ladner, BC. For informational purposes, the size (inches) is included in the file name (cropped from native 22.4"X14.9"). Focus not always in the right spot or slightly off, but I feel better having stopped pixel peeping.


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2020)

Very nice pictures, DanP


----------



## DanP (Dec 14, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, DanP


Thanks Click.


----------



## DanP (Dec 14, 2020)

Here is one more Northern Harrier from June 2020. I recall I wasn't looking in the right direction when this one caught my eye, so it was a quick spin and shoot, hence the lack of sharpness and too high in the uncropped frame, but I think this is the only one I've ever got reasonably close with prey.


----------



## HenryL (Dec 26, 2020)

Still no raptors or any such interesting birds...but here's a few more from the first outings with the 100-500 a few days ago. These are with the 1.4x TC and still cropped in a bit.







And these are with the bare lens on a cloudy day. I've got more of the goose - I can't find it now, but there was mention of software used for animated gifs a week or two ago...anyone recall what that was? I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2020)

Beautiful shots, HenryL. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## HenryL (Dec 27, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, HenryL. I especially like the second picture.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 27, 2020)

Canadian Geese in flight (EOS R5 + RF 100-500mm)


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2020)

Very nice shot, bhf3737.


----------



## DanP (Dec 30, 2020)

Here are a few of a Rough Legged Hawk taken Dec 1, 2020 (5DIV & 100-400 II)


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2020)

Nice series, DanP.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 30, 2020)

Pigeon or Superman? (R5+100-500mm @ 700mm).


----------



## digigal (Jan 1, 2021)

We've had starling murmurations in our area for the last week. Also, there have been a couple of peregrines circling the groups trying to grab a bird so it's really been quite a show. Taken with the R5 and 100-400 II 
Catherine


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2021)

Cool shots. Well done, Catherine.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jan 1, 2021)

Final picture of 2020. Bald eagle in flight (R5 + RF 100-500mm)


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2021)

Beautiful picture. Well done, bhf3737.


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Jan 3, 2021)

Razor focus, talons out and locked on... Thanks for looking. 
R5 with 600III +1.4 extender.


----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2021)

Great shot, Joe.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 3, 2021)

Have been testing and practicing with the AF on the R6. It really is amazing in comparison to my old 7d2(although not a magic bullet by any means).These shots are not 100% perfect but the reality is I saw the bird at the last second, swung the camera up and started shooting. The sped at which the AF grabbed the subject was incredible


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2021)

Beautiful shots, Aussie shooter.


----------



## rightslot (Jan 5, 2021)

Joe Subolefsky said:


> Razor focus, talons out and locked on... Thanks for looking.
> R5 with 600III +1.4 extender.


This shot is SO great, it's right on the edge of scary. :-( 
I'm hoping to be able to get such a shot with the new RF 100-500.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 5, 2021)

rightslot said:


> This shot is SO great, it's right on the edge of scary. :-(
> I'm hoping to be able to get such a shot with the new RF 100-500.


You should be able to. I have only been able to see these great birds hunt on just one occasion when I visited Nova Scotia (you lucky Canadians!) and got a similar shot with a 100-400mm II on a 7DII. It was when I also got the shot of the Osprey with the flounder I use as my avatar. Maybe I'll get another chance post-covid to visit.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 5, 2021)

It's such fun going back BC and reworking shots with the latest software here he is a few seconds later catching a fish. He was so close, I had to zoom out - that's why I always take a zoom because the best shots are often up close.


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2021)

Excellent shots. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Jan 6, 2021)

rightslot said:


> This shot is SO great, it's right on the edge of scary. :-(
> I'm hoping to be able to get such a shot with the new RF 100-500.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Jan 6, 2021)

Canvasback cutting in... Love that red eye glow when the light catches it right. 
Handheld R5 with 600III + 1.4 extender. 
1/5000, f/5.6 @ iso 640.


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2021)

Beautiful shot, joe.


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Jan 9, 2021)

rightslot said:


> This shot is SO great, it's right on the edge of scary. :-(
> I'm hoping to be able to get such a shot with the new RF 100-500.


You definitely can the 100-500 is more then capable as you can see here on this shot of a bluebill even in flat light. 
R5 with 100-500 1/1250, f/7.1 @ iso 2000.


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2021)

WOW Nice shot, Joe!


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Jan 9, 2021)

Click said:


> WOW Nice shot, Joe!


Thanks Click !


----------



## Helmi2010 (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm a dragonflies in flight fotographer, but in the wintertime...
Just a little bit of fun with some snow and a few birds.

[/url]

__
https://flic.kr/p/2kxXdqn

[/url]

__
https://flic.kr/p/2kxBZLB

[/url]

__
https://flic.kr/p/2kwqQvv

Best regards Helmut


----------



## AlanF (Feb 6, 2021)

Helmi2010 said:


> I'm a dragonflies in flight fotographer, but in the wintertime...
> Just a little bit of fun with some snow and a few birds.
> 
> [/url]
> ...


Welcome! Nice shots. We have a Dragonfly Forum and it will be great if you post in it when the Spring comes and dragonflies become active https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/dragonflies-and-damselflies.35543/
You don't have to wait to then, of course.
Alan


----------



## Helmi2010 (Feb 6, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Welcome! Nice shots. We have a Dragonfly Forum and it will be great if you post in it when the Spring comes and dragonflies become active https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/dragonflies-and-damselflies.35543/
> You don't have to wait to then, of course.
> Alan



Hi Alan

Thanks a lot!

I know, i posted a few DIF pictures years ago.

Best regards Helmut


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2021)

Very nice shots, Helmi2010.


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Feb 8, 2021)

Bluebill gliding in low about to touchdown. 
Using enough shutter speed to get a sharp eye and body yet allowing motion to the wings to add a little life to the photo. 

Canon R5 with RF 100-500.


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2021)

Beautiful shot, Joe.


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Feb 8, 2021)

Thank you Click !


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 13, 2021)

Light was rough but I like the shot


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 18, 2021)

Here's my first BiF photo posted here (I think), and one of the first ones I like from the Rf 100-500mm. This killdeer is one of a flock of a dozen or so that spends afternoons in a field near our home. They love to stay far away and usually fly just below tree-lines, but this one flew a little high and I was able to get a shot. I was only at 324mm because I needed a little extra field-of-view to keep it in my EVF.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 18, 2021)

I thought I'd try the much lighter 100-500 with the 1.4x TC after yesterday's outing with the heavy 400/4 + 2xTC. Here's a Skylark at 700mm f/10. These birds are very small and a decent focal length is needed but 400/500mm is easier to handle.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## AlanF (Feb 19, 2021)

Starling in flight - these guys are small and fast (R5 @ 560mm)


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 19, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Starling in flight - these guys are small and fast (R5 @ 560mm)
> 
> View attachment 195877


Tracking that could not have been easy


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 22, 2021)

A Bald Eagle in flight on a cloudy day. Rather slow gliding, and light was not optimal so I could manage it with 1/500 shutter speed while keeping ISO down. (R5 + RF 800).


----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2021)

Beautiful shot, bhf3737.


----------



## Cog (Mar 5, 2021)

R5 + 100-400 II, crop, 25% of the original


338A2315 by Cog2012, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2021)

Very nice, Cog. Well done.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Maximilian (Mar 7, 2021)

My tracking is getting better.  Managed to get that sequence of a heron (best 3 out of 8, all almost same sharpness).




:


----------



## dcm (Mar 8, 2021)

Trying out the R6 with 100-400l II and 1.4X III, but the only BIF today was the northern migration at higher altitudes. The locals were settled in on the pond so I did get some portraits. 



One large bird did approach, just kidding. I post it because the R6 surprised me a bit. After drawing the focus around the entire "bird", the EyeAF kicked in and settled on the cockpit window. Which makes sense, I guess.


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2021)

Cool shot, dcm.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 8, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> It's cool to see where artists (possibly) get their inspiration...Here we have a Great Seuss Heron.
> View attachment 196164


Worth eating your words to get a shot like that with the 100-500mm!


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2021)

Very nice shot. Well done, YuengLinger.

​


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 8, 2021)

Not the best quality as I am still messing around with what I can get away with in the Adobe Photoshop timeline

12FPS Mech


----------



## AlanF (Mar 8, 2021)

One last shot with the RF 800mm - Shoveller taking off.


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2021)

Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2021)

Nice picture, Ramage.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2021)

Nice series, Ramage.


----------



## Cog (Mar 15, 2021)

The biggest disappointment is that he always chooses to fly away, never to confront me.


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2021)

Very nice picture, Cog.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 17, 2021)

First time I have used the es at 20 fps on the R5 (800mm on DOII). The eyeAF worked well.


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2021)

Well done, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 17, 2021)

And here is the Blackheaded Gull flying towards me. Sideways on, the eyeAF was operating. Here it was the front of the bird.


----------



## HenryL (Mar 23, 2021)

They're baaack...finally! I've been prepping for osprey to return to the area and spotted my first of the season during my morning run. Went out to the state park and found only this lone bird.




Fast forward to yesterday and my what a difference a week makes. More birds coming in, nest repair in progress.


----------



## HenryL (Mar 23, 2021)

And then the fighting started. This nest must be considered prime real estate for the osprey. Last year I witnessed some fighting over it, yesterday I found a pair chilling peacefully and minding their own business. Other birds were flying back and forth working in earnest on repairing damaged nests. The pair were suddenly very much on edge. I was just getting my first good workout with tracking using the 100-500 + 1.4x on the R5, picked up the bird on the right of the image and followed him in. I thought he was just going to land somewhere, and BAM!!!

I didn't anticipate this, and was kind of blown away when I realized what just happened. The defender won this round, he scored the only points of the battle (see pic #3) - "don't start none, won't be none".


----------



## Mahk43 (Mar 23, 2021)

Hello All,

Here is one of mine with a Gull.
I'm not sure because it was during a burst but I think the eye has been caught by the AF.
I've already seen some animal eyes caught by EOS R's AF even if it is not excpected.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kMqw4z


----------



## AlanF (Mar 23, 2021)

HenryL said:


> And then the fighting started. This nest must be considered prime real estate for the osprey. Last year I witnessed some fighting over it, yesterday I found a pair chilling peacefully and minding their own business. Other birds were flying back and forth working in earnest on repairing damaged nests. The pair were suddenly very much on edge. I was just getting my first good workout with tracking using the 100-500 + 1.4x on the R5, picked up the bird on the right of the image and followed him in. I thought he was just going to land somewhere, and BAM!!!
> 
> I didn't anticipate this, and was kind of blown away when I realized what just happened. The defender won this round, he scored the only points of the battle (see pic #3) - "don't start none, won't be none".
> View attachment 196456
> ...


Wow, that's a wonderful catch - you must be thrilled!


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2021)

Beautiful series, HenryL. Well done.


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2021)

Very nice picture, Mahk43.

​


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 23, 2021)

HenryL said:


> ...
> I didn't anticipate this, and was kind of blown away when I realized what just happened.
> ...


And I am blown away by those pics. Great, you could catch this


----------



## AlanF (Mar 23, 2021)

Here's a tribute to the AF on the R5 + 100-500mm. A pair of Mallards skimmed across the lake in front of me, very close - I just had time to raise the camera to my eye and pan a couple of shots. Afterwards, I could see from DPP4 the AF had locked on to the female. These shots are the full frame, reduced to 2048px wide.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 24, 2021)

AlanF said:


> ... Afterwards, I could see from DPP4 the AF had locked on to the female. ...


AF knows who's more important.  Very wise progamming


----------



## ISv (Mar 24, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> AF knows who's more important.  Very wise progamming


AF knows who is closer and with more contrast (and I'm really curious what it will do if the distant object has more contrast in the eye?)!


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 24, 2021)

ISv said:


> ... and I'm really curious what it will do if the distant object has more contrast in the eye?


Same here. Though R5 is not in reach for me yet, I am very interested in its capabilities.
And... functions will trickle down by time. And I would be in the market for a RP successor as FF travel cam.


----------



## HenryL (Mar 29, 2021)

Used the 100-500 this weekend without the 1.4x just to see what I can do with the extra stop of light. Lots of activity at the osprey nests Saturday, at least 1/2 dozen pairs are building/repairing. Not that the 1.4x is any slouch, but I notice a positive difference without it. Crop mode on the R5 picks up the slack easily. Not much time to process images, managed just one to post for now.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 29, 2021)

HenryL said:


> Used the 100-500 this weekend without the 1.4x just to see what I can do with the extra stop of light. Lots of activity at the osprey nests Saturday, at least 1/2 dozen pairs are building/repairing. Not that the 1.4x is any slouch, but I notice a positive difference without it. Crop mode on the R5 picks up the slack easily. Not much time to process images, managed just one to post for now.
> 
> View attachment 196552


I prefer not using the TC for BIF as I like the wider field of view for tracking. For that reason, I don't use crop mode but crop in post.


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2021)

Beautiful shot, HenryL.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 30, 2021)

I rarely post here but the almost abstract nature of the symmetry and tonality of this image appealed to me.


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2021)

Very nice shot, pbd. I really like this picture.


----------



## Cog (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## HenryL (Apr 1, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, HenryL.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 3, 2021)

Amusing to see two Greylags and a Canada Goose teamed up. Lucky to get them all in the dof and flying against a background. At 20fps, there is more chance of getting the right shots, I must admit.


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2021)

Great shots, Alan.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 4, 2021)

You all post some awesome birds in flight shots here. Scored another shot of the Red Breasted Nuthatch yesterday. I think I need to start selling some equipment to get myself a nice telephoto lens.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 6, 2021)

Time to put the brakes on!


----------



## pape2 (Apr 8, 2021)

RP RF800 1/3200s iso 1600


----------



## AlanF (Apr 8, 2021)

pape2 said:


> RP RF800 1/3200s iso 1600
> View attachment 196798


Nice shot. The lens is really working out well for you.


----------



## pape2 (Apr 9, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Nice shot. The lens is really working out well for you.


Yeah its nice to be on same league with other wildlife shooter at least on sunny days 
Lens fit very good for me, i dont go out golden hour and mostly photograph sunny days.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 9, 2021)

I try to be patient, I try to be calm and quiet.
But why do they always seem to fly away from me or from the sun? 
So the head of this wood pidgeon stays in the shadow. The ones with the wings down didn't look good


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 9, 2021)

And I don't get, why 1/1600 isn't enough for blue tits  aside from the fact that the AF was more interested in the branch than the bird


----------



## SteveC (Apr 9, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> And I don't get, why 1/1600 isn't enough for blue tits  aside from the fact that the AF was more interested in the branch than the bird


I do wish Canon would get rid of the branch autofocus feature.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 9, 2021)

SteveC said:


> I do wish Canon would get rid of the branch autofocus feature.


I use old, old, old 5D4 tech  - should move over to R5 eye focus  - don't have a sponsor


----------



## Dockland (Apr 9, 2021)

A crowd down i the nearby park, taken back in 2019.


----------



## pape2 (Apr 9, 2021)

pigeons may approach shadowy lurking place from direction where sun gives them best view and when they turn to escape they escape sun too


----------



## AlanF (Apr 9, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> I try to be patient, I try to be calm and quiet.
> But why do they always seem to fly away from me or from the sun?
> So the head of this wood pidgeon stays in the shadow. The ones with the wings down didn't look good
> 
> View attachment 196819


It's because you are ******!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 9, 2021)

AlanF said:


> It's because you are ******!


----------



## macrunning (Apr 10, 2021)

Just a couple patriotic shots I got of the Pine Siskin yesterday. I do love a good Patriot.


----------



## HenryL (Apr 13, 2021)

The late start on Sunday made for challenging light conditions, so I did the best I could and concentrated more on tracking the action. Managed a few acceptable frames, including a surprise flyby from the neighborhood kingfisher. I got them coming...




and going...




Backlit




and one with the sun in my favor.




Thanks for looking!


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2021)

Very nice series. I especially like the first shot. Well done, HenryL.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 13, 2021)

Out for a walk this afternoon and saw a raptor wheeling a long distance away, and presumed is was a Buzzard (European, not a US Turkey Vulture/Buzzard). Got a tiny 350px long image from the R5/100-500. After some sharpening and doubling the size in Topaz Gigapixel, much to my surprise it was a Sparrowhawk, the first I have ever caught in flight. It's one for the record rather than for much else, but it's remarkable how ell the R5/100-500mm performs.


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2021)

Nice shot, Alan!


----------



## pape2 (Apr 14, 2021)

Yes its nice to take picture of something flying and look it later what it was 
Camera lot better than binoculars


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 15, 2021)

Not much detail of the crow but somehow I love that gloomy shadow...


----------



## pape2 (Apr 17, 2021)

Some crazy goose swarm flew over ours house just over trees ,atleast 100 bird . Not fun when all sky is full of birds and cant decide what shoot  RP RF800


----------



## AlanF (Apr 17, 2021)

pape2 said:


> Some crazy goose swarm flew over ours house just over trees ,atleast 100 bird . Not fun when all sky is full of birds and cant decide what shoot  RP RF800
> View attachment 197031


It's not easy to get all in focus, but you did.


----------



## pape2 (Apr 17, 2021)

AlanF said:


> It's not easy to get all in focus, but you did.


F11 must help ,luck i guess


----------



## Dockland (May 1, 2021)

Practicing BIF. Boy is that eye autofocus good to have.


----------



## pape2 (May 3, 2021)

Fooled around with focus stack and then came some gooses  RP RF800 1/4000s iso 2000


----------



## 10-8-244 (May 3, 2021)

I'm not much of one to photograph birds in flight, so challenging! I'm more of a landscape photographer but I need to experiment to improve. The hummingbirds are from a rental on the bluffs above Bodega Bay CA 2020 and the three birds of prey are from inside the grounds of the Hohenwerfen Castle in Austria 2017. All taken with 5D IV and 100-400 II. My goodness hummingbirds are incredibly challenging to photograph in the wild!


----------



## Click (May 3, 2021)

Beautiful pictures! Well done, 10-8-244.


----------



## 10-8-244 (May 3, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures! Well done, 10-8-244.


Thank you very much Click! You are very kind to everyone here at CR.


----------



## Maximilian (May 4, 2021)

Yet another heron. It's the one that ate the perch ant then it flew away.


----------



## Maximilian (May 4, 2021)

One of our local kestrels. Pretty high in the sky and difficult to focus. And I needed some heavy cropping.
We also have peregrines here but I haven't seen them airborne yet.


----------



## ISv (May 5, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Time to put the brakes on!
> View attachment 196758


Honestly I don't remember (if I ever notice) what lens you are using but these are great shots!


----------



## ISv (May 5, 2021)

HenryL said:


> The late start on Sunday made for challenging light conditions, so I did the best I could and concentrated more on tracking the action. Managed a few acceptable frames, including a surprise flyby from the neighborhood kingfisher. I got them coming...
> 
> View attachment 196916
> 
> ...


Nice photos and no need to thank for looking - we are going to look anyway!


----------



## ISv (May 5, 2021)

Today got some time for little bit more post processing of part of the photos from Sunday. And this time posting in the right forum.
Framing is the best (from my point of view) I could get from that close distance: I didn't have a time to zoom by legs....


----------



## ERHP (May 5, 2021)

One of the local Yellow Crowned Night Heron's bringing a stick back to the nest.





R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/3200 : f/6.3 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (May 5, 2021)

Beautiful shot. Well done, ERHP.


----------



## ISv (May 9, 2021)

I know most of the people will not like badly framed BIF. In this case I had no option to go back - right behind of me was the wall of the Biomed building in UH Manoa campus. 
On other hand I had a lot of fun trying to track the White terns on the background of the tree's foliage messed up with bright sky!!!
Classical example where the 35mm camera will easily beat the crop-camera (speed with higher ISO and better framing).


----------



## AlanF (May 9, 2021)

ISv said:


> I know most of the people will not like badly framed BIF. In this case I had no option to go back - right behind of me was the wall of the Biomed building in UH Manoa campus.
> On other hand I had a lot of fun trying to track the White terns on the background of the tree's foliage messed up with bright sky!!!
> Classical example where the 35mm camera will easily beat the crop-camera (speed with higher ISO and better framing).
> 
> ...


They are very nice shots. As you say, this where the FF is more useful for framing or using a zoom and zooming out. But, all gear is a compromise. Anyway, very satisfying shots with lots of detail.


----------



## ISv (May 9, 2021)

AlanF said:


> They are very nice shots. As you say, this where the FF is more useful for framing or using a zoom and zooming out. But, all gear is a compromise. Anyway, very satisfying shots with lots of detail.


Thanks Alan!
I was with the prime. On other hand I'm not sure the 200-500 will get so easily initial focus on that background. Once there it usually is able to track... somewhat!


----------



## ISO64 (May 10, 2021)

Double-crested Cormorant
7D2+100-400 L II + 1.4 X III


----------



## Click (May 10, 2021)

Very nice shot. Well done, ISO64.


----------



## jprusa (May 10, 2021)

She looks a little plump.


----------



## Click (May 10, 2021)

Very nice picture. Well done, jprusa.


----------



## jprusa (May 11, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice picture. Well done, jprusa.


Thanks Click!


----------



## Billybob (May 21, 2021)

Went to the beach. There wasn't a wide assortment of birds, and the wife had me on a short leash, so not much variety. It was very windy, so the birds were slow moving, which helped a lot since my BIF shooting is rather rusty. All shots taken with the R5/100-500L combo at 500mm.

Here's a laughing gull. I did a poor job of removing the shadows in the corners, but I like the bird's expression.



I know pelicans are not challenging to shoot but I've, nonetheless, have not previously had much success. These are among my best efforts.


----------



## Cog (May 23, 2021)

It was a morning in a company of flying and squabbling terns.
EOS R5 + 100-400 mm II


----------



## Click (May 23, 2021)

Billybob said:


> Went to the beach. There wasn't a wide assortment of birds, and the wife had me on a short leash, so not much variety. It was very windy, so the birds were slow moving, which helped a lot since my BIF shooting is rather rusty. All shots taken with the R5/100-500L combo at 500mm.
> 
> Here's a laughing gull. I did a poor job of removing the shadows in the corners, but I like the bird's expression.
> 
> ...



Very nice series. I especially like the 3rd picture.


----------



## Click (May 23, 2021)

Cog said:


> It was a morning in a company of flying and squabbling terns.
> EOS R5 + 100-400 mm II




Nice shots! Well done, Cog.


----------



## Billybob (May 23, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice series. I especially like the 3rd picture.


Thanks!

On that 3rd shot, having a good lens is nice, but it's hard to beat getting close with good light. This was definitely the closest I got to the pelicans, and I was rewarded with excellent detail.


----------



## Cog (May 23, 2021)

A few minutes later I figured that he was is angry because the chick was nearby.


----------



## ISv (May 26, 2021)

Cog said:


> A few minutes later I figured that he was is angry because the chick was nearby.


Great shots Cog!


----------



## ISv (May 26, 2021)

Chasing the waves or chased by the waves? Any way it's amazing how they can navigate so close to the surface!
Red-footed Booby.


----------



## Click (May 26, 2021)

Beautiful shots, ISv.


----------



## macrunning (May 26, 2021)

Couple shots of the male house sparrow I caught while in Kauai.


----------



## macrunning (May 26, 2021)

And here's a few of the female house sparrow.


----------



## Click (May 26, 2021)

Nice series, macrunning.


----------



## Cog (May 26, 2021)

ISv said:


> Great shots Cog!


Thank you, ISv!


----------



## Billybob (May 26, 2021)

Hummingbird series. Most were shot at 233mm. I'll see if I can get a bit more detail next time by cranking up to 400mm.


----------



## Click (May 26, 2021)

Lovely shots, Billybob


----------



## Billybob (May 27, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, Billybob


Thanks!


----------



## macrunning (May 27, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice series, macrunning.


Thank you Click.


----------



## Maximilian (May 30, 2021)

ISO 2500, just f/8, 1/1000 and still to much motion blur either from me holding the cam or the duck beeing too fast 
But a nice refection


----------



## Click (May 30, 2021)

Nice shot, Maximilian.


----------



## macrunning (May 31, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> ISO 2500, just f/8, 1/1000 and still to much motion blur either from me holding the cam or the duck beeing too fast
> But a nice refection
> 
> View attachment 197938


Nice shot. I honestly don't even shoot my dogs at anything less than 1/1600th. Birds moving are just to quick to shoot (personal I feel) anything less than 1/4000th. I'm sure there is someone out there that will state differently but my settings usually sit at 1/5000th + / f7.1 and auto ISO. Given today's software technology I don't cringe on my ISO even if it's reading 25,000 on my R5! Best part is getting out, getting in some shots and enjoying the time & experience with wildlife. Everything else is an excuse to debate over and enjoy the love of photography.


----------



## Maximilian (May 31, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Nice shot. I honestly don't even shoot my dogs at anything less than 1/1600th. Birds moving are just to quick to shoot (personal I feel) anything less than 1/4000th. I'm sure there is someone out there that will state differently but my settings usually sit at 1/5000th + / f7.1 and auto ISO. Given today's software technology I don't cringe on my ISO even if it's reading 25,000 on my R5!


Thanks for that reply! As I don't like squeezing out noise in post and as I don't have The R5 but older sensor tech I don't like to go above ISO2000.



> Best part is getting out, getting in some shots and enjoying the time & experience with wildlife. Everything else is an excuse to debate over and enjoy the love of photography.


Very true and I agree. Esp. because I prefer beeing out so much more over PP at the PC


----------



## AlanF (Jun 3, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Nice shot. I honestly don't even shoot my dogs at anything less than 1/1600th. Birds moving are just to quick to shoot (personal I feel) anything less than 1/4000th. I'm sure there is someone out there that will state differently but my settings usually sit at 1/5000th + / f7.1 and auto ISO. Given today's software technology I don't cringe on my ISO even if it's reading 25,000 on my R5! Best part is getting out, getting in some shots and enjoying the time & experience with wildlife. Everything else is an excuse to debate over and enjoy the love of photography.


Agreed about high speeds though I tend to max out at 1/3200s for BIF but I like being faster than 1/1000s in general. Motion blur is more destructive than blur from high iso.


----------



## ISv (Jun 12, 2021)

I just love these birds (Red-tailed Tropic bird)... 
Aperture priority: f7.1, 1/1250s, no EV corrections, 23.71 meters


----------



## AlanF (Jun 12, 2021)

ISv said:


> I just love these birds (Red-tailed Tropic bird)...
> Aperture priority: f7.1, 1/1250s, no EV corrections, 23.71 meters
> 
> View attachment 198231


Same here - stop making me envious!


----------



## AlanF (Jun 12, 2021)

Redshank flying yesterday. Taken at 500mm, which is as about as long as I can mage on FF for fast flying birds.


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2021)

ISv said:


> I just love these birds (Red-tailed Tropic bird)...
> Aperture priority: f7.1, 1/1250s, no EV corrections, 23.71 meters



Very nice shot, ISv.


----------



## bobhowdy (Jun 13, 2021)

Scissor-tailed Flycatcher
east Tennessee


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2021)

Beautiful pictures, Bob. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Dockland (Jun 14, 2021)

Wet crow


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2021)

Very nice shot, Dockland.


----------



## ERHP (Jun 14, 2021)

A Yellow Crowned Night Heron back from a Nest Depot run. 





R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/2500 : f/6.3 : ISO 1250


----------



## HenryL (Jun 22, 2021)

Great Egret escapes after mocking me for failing, yet again, to photography him catching any fish. 100-500 + 2xTC, f/14 @ ISO 6400


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2021)

Very nice shot, HenryL.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 22, 2021)

North America doesn't have House Martins. These are very, very fast moving, erratic flying small members of the swallow family who are perpetually on the move. I saw some this afternoon under rather difficult conditions of their being against a background for most of the time and the light was overcast. But, the AF and tracking of the R5 was amazing and the 100-500mm was light enough for my slow reflexes to move quickly. The second one is amusing as the bird is swallowing an insect.


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2021)

Nice series, Alan.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 23, 2021)

AlanF said:


> North America doesn't have House Martins. These are very, very fast moving, erratic flying small members of the swallow family...
> But, the AF and tracking of the R5 was amazing and the 100-500mm was light enough for my slow reflexes to move quickly.


Kudos!
Not only to tracking of the R5 but much more to your tracking abilities. 
I can tell, because I've tried myself - on both, house martins as well as barn swallows.

The fourth one, swooping, is my favorite.


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 23, 2021)

AlanF said:


> North America doesn't have House Martins. These are very, very fast moving, erratic flying small members of the swallow family who are perpetually on the move. I saw some this afternoon under rather difficult conditions of their being against a background for most of the time and the light was overcast. But, the AF and tracking of the R5 was amazing and the 100-500mm was light enough for my slow reflexes to move quickly. The second one is amusing as the bird is swallowing an insect.
> 
> View attachment 198506
> View attachment 198507
> ...


I NEVER succeeded in taking one (even) unsharp picture of these little birds !


----------



## Billybob (Jul 1, 2021)

Here is a hummingbird series I took with the R5, electronic shutter (20fps). Virtually all the shots were in focus (a series of about 40-50 shots), so the following are a representative few. What I found most impressive was not the camera but that I got these shots with my 70-200 at 200mm and f/2.8. My backyard is a touch on the dark side, so I wanted to see what I could get with f/2.8. With a bit of patience, I was able to get close enough (or more accurately, let the bird get close enough to me) for these shots.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 1, 2021)

Billybob said:


> Here is a hummingbird series I took with the R5, electronic shutter (20fps). Virtually all the shots were in focus (a series of about 40-50 shots), so the following are a representative few. What I found most impressive was not the camera but that I got these shots with my 70-200 at 200mm and f/2.8. My backyard is a touch on the dark side, so I wanted to see what I could get with f/2.8. With a bit of patience, I was able to get close enough (or more accurately, let the bird get close enough to me) for these shots.
> View attachment 198727
> View attachment 198728
> View attachment 198729
> ...


Lovely shots, and I am so jealous because we don't have hummers in Merry England.


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2021)

Great shots.



Well done, Billybob.


----------



## macrunning (Jul 1, 2021)

Billybob said:


> Here is a hummingbird series I took with the R5, electronic shutter (20fps). Virtually all the shots were in focus (a series of about 40-50 shots), so the following are a representative few. What I found most impressive was not the camera but that I got these shots with my 70-200 at 200mm and f/2.8. My backyard is a touch on the dark side, so I wanted to see what I could get with f/2.8. With a bit of patience, I was able to get close enough (or more accurately, let the bird get close enough to me) for these shots.
> View attachment 198727
> View attachment 198728
> View attachment 198729
> ...


Nice series Billybob!


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 2, 2021)

Billybob said:


> Here is a hummingbird series I took with the R5, electronic shutter (20fps). Virtually all the shots were in focus (a series of about 40-50 shots), so the following are a representative few. What I found most impressive was not the camera but that I got these shots with my 70-200 at 200mm and f/2.8. My backyard is a touch on the dark side, so I wanted to see what I could get with f/2.8. With a bit of patience, I was able to get close enough (or more accurately, let the bird get close enough to me) for these shots.


Brilliant shots, lovely series. And I really appreciate seeing the hummingbird at a natural blossom instead of a feeder - though I can understand the latter, too. 
Beautiful, really beautiful. 
And thank you for the info about gear and technique (though we don't have hummers in Germany).


----------



## Billybob (Jul 2, 2021)

Thanks all!

I didn't realize HBs were so scarce in Northern Europe. It makes me appreciate the ruby-throated HB (the only HB that I've seen in this part of Florida), which I had started to take for granted. I'm going to California next month. Hopefully I'll see other species there.



Maximilian said:


> Brilliant shots, lovely series. And I really appreciate seeing the hummingbird at a natural blossom instead of a feeder - though I can understand the latter, too.
> Beautiful, really beautiful.
> And thank you for the info about gear and technique (though we don't have hummers in Germany).


I actually tried feeders, but the HBs prefer nature blossoms. My wife is an accomplished gardener, which brings lots of species (mostly insects) to the yard. Since I haven't traveled much lately (who has?), her work is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 2, 2021)

Billybob said:


> ... HBs were so scarce in Northern Europe...


Billybob, they're not scarce. We don't have any anywhere in Europe. HBs live only in northern, mid and south america. That's it! 

We "only" have the hummingbird hawk-moth which I also like to photograph but didn't succeed yet 



> My wife is an accomplished gardener, which brings lots of species (mostly insects) to the yard. Since I haven't traveled much lately (who has?), her work is greatly appreciated.


Please say "thank you" to her, as she makes it possible for us to see such great pictures from you


----------



## gruhl28 (Jul 2, 2021)

Wow, I didn’t realize that hummingbirds are only in the Americas.


----------



## Billybob (Jul 2, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Billybob, they're not scarce. We don't have any anywhere in Europe. HBs live only in northern, mid and south america. That's it!
> 
> We "only" have the hummingbird hawk-moth which I also like to photograph but didn't succeed yet
> 
> ...


Well you do have the common kingfisher--which are far more beautiful than the belted kingfisher seen here in N.A.--and other beautiful species. I know I'm not suppose to post insects in this forum, but the hummingbird hawk-moth is a beautiful striking "almost bird" that has fooled many--myself included--into thinking that it was a hummingbird. 

Again, Michele's garden is responsible for attracting this lovely creature. I will pass on your thanks to her.


----------



## macrunning (Jul 2, 2021)

Billybob said:


> Well you do have the common kingfisher--which are far more beautiful than the belted kingfisher seen here in N.A.--and other beautiful species. I know I'm not suppose to post insects in this forum, but the hummingbird hawk-moth is a beautiful striking "almost bird" that has fooled many--myself included--into thinking that it was a hummingbird.
> 
> Again, Michele's garden is responsible for attracting this lovely creature. I will pass on your thanks to her.
> View attachment 198743
> ...


Nice series. Looks close enough to be a bird if you ask me!


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 2, 2021)

Billybob said:


> ... but the hummingbird hawk-moth is a beautiful striking ...


And again, yours are more colorful and even have partly transparent wings


----------



## Billybob (Jul 2, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> And again, yours are more colorful and even have partly transparent wings


Thanks!

I hadn't noticed the transparency on any I've observed before, but this one is truly a striking specimen caught in good light at a good angle.


----------



## ERHP (Jul 2, 2021)

One of our local Bald Eagles on a partly cloudy day.





R5 600 w/1.4X 1/4000 : f/7.1 : ISO 800


----------



## macrunning (Jul 4, 2021)

I am really loving this RF 100-500 lens! Caught this beauty with the 2xTC attached at 1000mm 1/3200th f/14 ISO 25600. Light was ok so ISO was high. I've run it through DxO PureRaw (DeepPrime & DNG settings) and Topaz Denoise.


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2021)

ERHP said:


> One of our local Bald Eagles on a partly cloudy day.
> R5 600 w/1.4X 1/4000 : f/7.1 : ISO 800



Great shot!


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2021)

macrunning said:


> I am really loving this RF 100-500 lens! Caught this beauty with the 2xTC attached at 1000mm 1/3200th f/14 ISO 25600. Light was ok so ISO was high. I've run it through DxO PureRaw (DeepPrime & DNG settings) and Topaz Denoise.



That's a lovely shot. Nicely done, macrunning.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 6, 2021)

An Arctic Tern flying acrobatically and fast. These are great fun to watch. The 100-500 on the R5 had no trouble tracking it.


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2021)

Very nice shots, Alan. I really like the first one.


----------



## macrunning (Jul 6, 2021)

Nice shots Alan!


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 9, 2021)

AlanF said:


> An Arctic Tern flying acrobatically and fast. ...


I like the sharpness and love the contrast of bright bird against dark BG. Really well done, Alan


----------



## AlanF (Jul 9, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> I like the sharpness and love the contrast of bright bird against dark BG. Really well done, Alan


Thanks - the Tern is the one to thank for doing that acrobatic turn!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 12, 2021)

This afternoon, I met a fellow birder whom I knew from his post on a local site as he did mine. He had been trying to spot a Sedge Warbler singing in a tree but was completely hidden. Later, I saw it fly off and pointed the R5 + 100-500mm + 1.4x RF just as it was disappearing and managed to get a shot. Not the sharpest, but getting one of these in flight was something, and the R5 focussed fast enough at 700mm f/10. Enlarged 1.4x with Topaz.


----------



## Fbimages (Jul 28, 2021)

The power of the R5 eye AF! Glad it didn’t latch on one of the Eel’s eyes.


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2021)

Very nice shot, Fbimages.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 28, 2021)

Fbimages said:


> The power of the R5 eye AF! Glad it didn’t latch on one of the Eel’s eyes.


Welcome to the BIF thread!


----------



## macrunning (Jul 28, 2021)

A couple of my latest capture with the RF 100-500 & the 2xTC. First one is a female Rufous Hummingbird and the second image is a female Anna's Hummingbird.


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2021)

WOW! Great shots, macrunning!


----------



## jprusa (Jul 29, 2021)

macrunning said:


> A couple of my latest capture with the RF 100-500 & the 2xTC. First one is a female Rufous Hummingbird and the second image is a female Anna's Hummingbird.
> View attachment 199258
> 
> View attachment 199259


Wow Great shot!


----------



## macrunning (Jul 29, 2021)

Click said:


> WOW! Great shots, macrunning!


Thanks Click!


----------



## macrunning (Jul 30, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Wow Great shot!


Thank you jprusa!


----------



## macrunning (Jul 30, 2021)

I think I've been getting lucky lately. Today's little female Rufous Hummingbird beauty. Shot with the Canon R5, RF 100-500 w/ 2xTC @ 1000mm 1/4000th, f/14 ISO 10000 using DxO PureRaw (DNG & DeepPrime settings).


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2021)

Beautiful shot. Well done, macrunning.


----------



## macrunning (Jul 30, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot. Well done, macrunning.


Thank you


----------



## Billybob (Aug 1, 2021)

I've been enjoying Macrunnings's hummingbird images. Here in Florida, we only get ruby-throated HBs, so I'm a little jealous of the variety of HBs seen in Washington. Nonetheless, the ruby-throated HBs are truly beautiful. I caught this juvenile male ruby-throated HB yesterday. In some of the shots you can see his developing iridescent red gorget on his throat. These were shot with the 100-500, 1/1600sec, ISO400, from 135-343mm.

My wife's garden is something of a HB paradise. They really enjoy the aloe vera blooms.


A closeup.




The metallic green back is extremely striking. However, the delicate, subtle color and patterns on the front are truly sublime.











One last profile of this beauty in flight.


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2021)

Very nice series. I really like the last one. Well done.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 1, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice series. I really like the last one. Well done.


Thanks Click. The HB was extremely cooperative. It was hard to limit the selection to a manageable number of images. Since your post, in order to keep with the spirit of this forum, I deleted the two perched images and replaced them with BIF images.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 1, 2021)

Billybob said:


> I've been enjoying Macrunnings's hummingbird images. Here in Florida, we only get ruby-throated HBs, so I'm a little jealous of the variety of HBs seen in Washington. Nonetheless, the ruby-throated HBs are truly beautiful. I caught this juvenile male ruby-throated HB yesterday. In some of the shots you can see his developing iridescent red gorget on his throat. These were shot with the 100-500, 1/1600sec, ISO400, from 135-343mm.
> View attachment 199303
> My wife's garden is something of a HB paradise. They really enjoy the aloe vera blooms.
> 
> ...


Great closeups Billybob.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 1, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Great closeups Billybob.


Thanks macrunning.

I had been experimenting with some success with the 70-200 for HB shots primarily because it's the longest lens I have with an f/2.8 aperture. However, the 100-500 still pulls out significantly more detail, and the noise cleans up nicely. Maybe if I win the lottery, I'll upgrade to a 400 f/2.8, but until then I'm happy with what I get from the 100-500.


----------



## ISv (Aug 2, 2021)

macrunning said:


> A couple of my latest capture with the RF 100-500 & the 2xTC. First one is a female Rufous Hummingbird and the second image is a female Anna's Hummingbird.
> View attachment 199258
> 
> View attachment 199259


Your humming birds are getting better and better!


----------



## ISv (Aug 2, 2021)

Few White-Terns. They are very curious towards dogs. I got (finally!) the opportunity to take photos when they fly/dive toward the dogs (today I was with a camera)!


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2021)

Beautiful series, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Aug 2, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, ISv.


Actually I never fully understood what is the difference between your blue and yellow thumb up?!


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2021)

There is none. It only depends on which emoji I select to give a thumbs up.

There is no difference between  and



either.

I really like your pictures. Keep posting.





Cheers!


----------



## macrunning (Aug 2, 2021)

ISv said:


> Your humming birds are getting better and better!


Thank you so much ISv


----------



## macrunning (Aug 2, 2021)

ISv said:


> Few White-Terns. They are very curious towards dogs. I got (finally!) the opportunity to take photos when they fly/dive toward the dogs (today I was with a camera)!
> 
> View attachment 199325
> View attachment 199326
> ...


Nice series. I really enjoy the wings on birds when they are in flight. Nice lighting too!


----------



## bhf3737 (Aug 2, 2021)

A belted kingfisher diving to fish.
R5+ RF800mm + TC 1.4X


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2021)

Great shot! Well done, bhf3737.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 2, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> A belted kingfisher diving to fish.





Click said:


> Great shot! Well done, bhf3737.


Fully agree with Click. 

Maybe just a bit too much sharpening visible in the bg. 
If you see it in the full res pic, too, you could try to reduce it a little bit.


----------



## bhf3737 (Aug 2, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Fully agree with Click.
> 
> Maybe just a bit too much sharpening visible in the bg.
> If you see it in the full res pic, too, you could try to reduce it a little bit.


Thanks both. I guess the look is because of noise level (ISO 10K at f/16) to freeze the motion. The Topaz DenoiseAI does sharpening and noise reduction together. I will play with reducing the sharpness level in it. Thanks again.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 3, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> ... the look is because of noise level (ISO 10K at f/16) to freeze the motion. ... I will play with reducing the sharpness level in it. Thanks again.


That was just my two cents without looking for the EXIF. 
And just imagine what you can do today with ISO 10k 
Still a really great picture.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 8, 2021)

@stevelee raised the subject of sharpness and BIF, and I remarked that a bit of wing blur could give the sense of motion but the beak and eye should be sharp. I recall now some shots I took 9 years ago, when I was very young and had a 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTC on a 7D (unfortunately I was just taking jpegs then). Suddenly, along came my only chance of a hovering kingfisher, and I was set up at iso400 and the shutter speed was 1/330s - so small that it is upscaled 2x to post. I got the head perfectly in focus, and had almost the ultimate wing motion. It does show something. Today, I would have 20-30 shots at 1/3200s and make a gif.


----------



## Raptors (Aug 10, 2021)

I see this Osprey quite regularly around the Grand River in my region.


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2021)

Great shot, Raptors!


----------



## Raptors (Aug 10, 2021)

Click said:


> Great shot, Raptors!


Thanks Click!


----------



## jprusa (Aug 10, 2021)

I have a pair of Hummingbirds hanging around the house, they are loving my Lantanas.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 10, 2021)

AlanF said:


> ... of a hovering kingfisher, and I was set up at iso400 and the shutter speed was 1/330s - so small that it is upscaled 2x to post. I got the head perfectly in focus, and had almost the ultimate wing motion. It does show something. Today, I would have 20-30 shots at 1/3200s and make a gif.


And I would prefer that "old" photo  any time over any gif


----------



## AlanF (Aug 10, 2021)

Raptors said:


> I see this Osprey quite regularly around the Grand River in my region.
> 
> 
> View attachment 199495


The background and drops of water sparkling make it a great shot.


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2021)

Lovely shot. Nicely done, jprusa.


----------



## jprusa (Aug 10, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely shot. Nicely done, jprusa.


Thanks Ckick!


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 14, 2021)

Greetings BIF enthusiasts! Jan and Glenn released their latest video today, and it focuses entirely on BIFs and BIF settings! I know everyone posting here is already a BIF pro, but in case you are curious to see what settings others are using or know a friend trying to get into BIFs, I found this video to be a great introduction.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 22, 2021)

When I was in Northern Germany lately this juvenile buzzard was flying over our house and always crying. 
Seems it was about to be weaned at this time.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 22, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> When I was in Northern Germany lately this juvenile buzzard was flying over our house and always crying.
> Seems it was about to be weaned at this time.


Shortly after this juvenile an old one - maybe its mom - appeared, obviously in moult.
It was followed and attacked by swallows - funnily those didn't care about the juvenile. I suppose they knew that it wasn't dangerous to them (right now).


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2021)

Nice series, Maximilian.


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 22, 2021)

On a walk with a 24-105 and this juvenile Gull went by. Totally spontaneous image that is limited by the amount of crop needed. (RF 24-105 @ f/7/1 iso 3200 1/800)


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2021)

Very nice shot. Nice colours. Well done, JPAZ.


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 23, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shot. Nice colours. Well done, JPAZ.


As always, thank you kindly.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2021)

Nice shot, Ramage.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 24, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice shot, Ramage.


Thanks as always @Click !!!


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 28, 2021)

Yet another heron. This time nicely in front of the trees.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 30, 2021)

So, the snowy egret, standing in the water, took flight--towards me! Unfortunately, I didn't have time (or the reflexes) to lower the FL from 500mm. Nonetheless, I found these closeups enjoyable (sometimes the whole body isn't needed). 1/2000sec, ISO3200, 500mm, f/7.1.


----------



## stevelee (Sep 4, 2021)

If you have access to Apple TV+, Episode 5 of Earth at Night shows peregrine falcons in Chicago, including catching small birds in the air.


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2021)

Very nice series, Billybob.


----------



## Billybob (Sep 5, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Billybob.


Thanks!


----------



## ISv (Sep 6, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Billybob, they're not scarce. We don't have any anywhere in Europe. HBs live only in northern, mid and south america. That's it!
> 
> We "only" have the hummingbird hawk-moth which I also like to photograph but didn't succeed yet
> 
> ...


Actually in Germany you should have two more species of day-flying Sphingidae - genus Hemaris! Very similar to Macroglosum.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 6, 2021)

ISv said:


> Actually in Germany you should have two more species of day-flying Sphingidae - genus Hemaris! Very similar to Macroglosum.


I'll watch out for them **. But in my garden I only saw hummingbird hawk-moths.
This weekend I managed to get some decent shots. I'll post them in the "Butterflies, Moths and Assorted Insects..." thread ,as soon as I'll find the time to process them.

_Edit: Posted them there_


----------



## ISv (Sep 6, 2021)

And the results from today - the Inca Tern was missing (~3.5 hours on the nearby cliffs - time to time checking for it from above, there was no reason to go down on the cliff if it was not there). Got few more shots of the Red-tailed Tropic Bird. I missed a White-tailed one - too big distance for reasonable photo (I still have no good photo of that one)!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 6, 2021)

ISv said:


> And the results from today - the Inca Tern was missing (~3.5 hours on the nearby cliffs - time to time checking for it from above, there was no reason to go down on the cliff if it was not there). Got few more shots of the Red-tailed Tropic Bird. I missed a White-tailed one - too big distance for reasonable photo (I still have no good photo of that one)!
> 
> View attachment 200017
> View attachment 200018
> ...


Great shots of a very interesting bird for me. Hope you get the missing on.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 6, 2021)

Juvenile Little Grebe taxiing


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 6, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Juvenile Little Grebe taxiing


I can remember you telling me, that if one part of the body still touches the ground/water it doesn't count as BIF 
I like the dynamics of position and water spray.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 6, 2021)

ISv said:


> And the results from today...


The one with the blue waves and the highlights in the bg (#4) is just wonderful


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2021)

Beautiful series, ISv. Well done.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 6, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> I can remember you telling me, that if one part of the body still touches the ground/water it doesn't count as BIF
> I like the dynamics of position and water spray.


I said it was taxiing.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 6, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I said it was taxiing.


I can read. I tend to use this skill. And I did read what you wrote.
I did also read a title "BIRD IN FLIGHT ONLY..."


----------



## ISv (Sep 7, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Juvenile Little Grebe taxiing
> 
> View attachment 200025


Nice shot Alan! I know by experience that tracking in this situation could be not actually easier than tracking of BIF. And you was happy- these guys usually prefer to dive instead of flying if disturbed . This particular one may just try what actually his/here wings can do?


----------



## stevelee (Sep 7, 2021)

ISv said:


> And the results from today - the Inca Tern was missing (~3.5 hours on the nearby cliffs - time to time checking for it from above, there was no reason to go down on the cliff if it was not there). Got few more shots of the Red-tailed Tropic Bird. I missed a White-tailed one - too big distance for reasonable photo (I still have no good photo of that one)!
> 
> View attachment 200017
> View attachment 200018
> ...


One good tern deserves another!


----------



## Billybob (Sep 7, 2021)

ISv said:


> And the results from today - the Inca Tern was missing (~3.5 hours on the nearby cliffs - time to time checking for it from above, there was no reason to go down on the cliff if it was not there). Got few more shots of the Red-tailed Tropic Bird. I missed a White-tailed one - too big distance for reasonable photo (I still have no good photo of that one)!


Magnificent series ISv!


----------



## Billybob (Sep 7, 2021)

A more prosaic entry than most recent entries, a female house finch, but beautiful nonetheless.


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2021)

Beautiful shot, Billybob.


----------



## Billybob (Sep 7, 2021)

Some friends from a recent California visit including a tern (not quite in the same league as ISv's tern, but we do our best).

A rather dreary, sunless day at Bolsa Chica in Huntington Beach (it doesn't rain in Southern California, but I definitely felt some drops!).

First, a little guy, a semipalmated plover.




Next is a Caspian tern fishing and successfully catching a fish.






A Marbled Godwit




And Last, a Willet


----------



## Billybob (Sep 7, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, Billybob.


Thanks!


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2021)

Very nice series. Well done, Billybob.


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2021)

Wood Duck taking off


----------



## AlanF (Sep 7, 2021)

Billybob said:


> Some friends from a recent California visit including a tern (not quite in the same league as ISv's tern, but we do our best).
> 
> A rather dreary, sunless day at Bolsa Chica in Huntington Beach (it doesn't rain in Southern California, but I definitely felt some drops!).
> 
> ...


A lovely varied series of shots. Well done!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 7, 2021)

Click said:


> Wood Duck taking off
> View attachment 200067


Nice one from kayak level!


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2021)

Thank you Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 7, 2021)

I saw a great series of videos on the BBC yesterday of Puffins and Guillemots flying underwater. They can hold their breath for up to 2-3 minutes while catching sand eels etc. They are swimming underwater but in the same way as flying above. Here is an Attenborough clip on YouTube. (I suppose I should have posted it on another thread as the birds are in water).


----------



## ISv (Sep 8, 2021)

Billybob said:


> Magnificent series ISv!


Yes - the bird is magnificent!!! My photos - hardly, I didn't have the chance to go earlier in the morning and missed the good light. I like your photos better!


----------



## ISv (Sep 8, 2021)

Billybob said:


> Some friends from a recent California visit including a tern (not quite in the same league as ISv's tern, but we do our best).
> 
> A rather dreary, sunless day at Bolsa Chica in Huntington Beach (it doesn't rain in Southern California, but I definitely felt some drops!).
> 
> ...


Great photos! 
And to keep my image of taxonomical jerk: stop calling the Tropic birds "Tern" please. They are in their very own Order - Phaetontiphormes (you can find brief but good info in Wikipedia). For example the cats and the dogs have *less* differences than the Terns and the Tropic birds!


----------



## ISv (Sep 8, 2021)

Click said:


> Wood Duck taking off
> View attachment 200067


Beautiful!


----------



## ISv (Sep 8, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I saw a great series of videos on the BBC yesterday of Puffins and Guillemots flying underwater. They can hold their breath for up to 2-3 minutes while catching sand eels etc. They are swimming underwater but in the same way as flying above. Here is an Attenborough clip on YouTube. (I suppose I should have posted it on another thread as the birds are in water).


I watched only the Puffins so far and it's really great! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2021)

Thanks ISv.


----------



## Billybob (Sep 8, 2021)

ISv said:


> Yes - the bird is magnificent!!! My photos - hardly, I didn't have the chance to go earlier in the morning and missed the good light. I like your photos better!


Lol, the mutual-admiration society is in full session! I'm glad that we can enjoy each other's efforts.


----------



## Billybob (Sep 9, 2021)

ISv said:


> Great photos!
> And to keep my image of taxonomical jerk: stop calling the Tropic birds "Tern" please. They are in their very own Order - Phaetontiphormes (you can find brief but good info in Wikipedia). For example the cats and the dogs have *less* differences than the Terns and the Tropic birds!


Guilty as charge, or more to the point, guilty of superficial reading. The first bird you mentioned was the tern. I failed to notice your use of the adjective "missing" to modify your reference. For me, I have no idea what a bird is until I look it up, so I didn't misidentify, I simply misread (getting my reading glasses).


----------



## DanP (Sep 22, 2021)

Here are a few of short-eared owls taken last Dec & Jan.


----------



## ISv (Sep 22, 2021)

DanP said:


> Here are a few of short-eared owls taken last Dec & Jan.
> View attachment 200320
> View attachment 200321
> View attachment 200322
> View attachment 200323


The second one is really great!


----------



## DanP (Sep 22, 2021)

ISv said:


> The second one is really great!


Thanks ISv. There wasn’t much cropping - it came pretty close. They get habituated to humans as there are a lot of people with big lenses taking pictures. Unfortunately the owls only stick around for about 1 month in the area.


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2021)

Great shots! Well done, DanP.


----------



## DanP (Sep 23, 2021)

Click said:


> Great shots! Well done, DanP.


Thanks Click.


----------



## FrenchFry (Sep 27, 2021)

DanP said:


> Thanks ISv. There wasn’t much cropping - it came pretty close. They get habituated to humans as there are a lot of people with big lenses taking pictures. Unfortunately the owls only stick around for about 1 month in the area.


Lovely shots! Which area is this?


----------



## becceric (Sep 30, 2021)

Last week I was at a local pond with various interesting birds. While I was watching Mallards and Canadian Geese, a Kingfisher paused, and dove in for lunch. Thanks to my wife informing me, I managed to catch the hovering. I'll return there to refine my skills.


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2021)

Cool.




Nicely done, becceric.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 30, 2021)

becceric said:


> Last week I was at a local pond with various interesting birds. While I was watching Mallards and Canadian Geese, a Kingfisher paused, and dove in for lunch. Thanks to my wife informing me, I managed to catch the hovering. I'll return there to refine my skills.
> View attachment 200491


Nice gif!


----------



## becceric (Sep 30, 2021)

Click said:


> Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely done, becceric.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## becceric (Sep 30, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Nice gif!


Thanks, AlanF! Not wanting to trespass, I couldn’t get any closer. The cropping needed accentuates the grain in the image. I probably compressed the gif more than needed also.


----------



## HenryL (Oct 5, 2021)

The "cool" birds are mostly gone now, so I work with what I got. These are part of my 24mp simulation experiment. DISCLAIMER - my use of the word experiment in no way implies that I am doing anything remotely scientific! Lots of ducks at the park, flying in, flying out, swimming a while, being generally noisy and frequently making me laugh with their antics.

Mallards, mallards, and more mallards


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2021)

Very nice pictures, Henry.


----------



## ERHP (Oct 5, 2021)

Just a late afternoon shot of a Bald Eagle who was tired of being harassed by a crow.




R5 600 II w/1.4x 1/3200 : f/5.6 : ISO 1250


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 5, 2021)

ERHP said:


> Just a late afternoon shot of a Bald Eagle who was tired of being harassed by a crow.


Great moment, wonderful light, superb sharpness. Love it


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 5, 2021)

HenryL said:


> Mallards, mallards, and more mallards


I like the middle one, the drake flying towards you, most


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2021)

Great shot, ERHP.


----------



## Cog (Oct 11, 2021)

Purple heron


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2021)

Very nice shot! Well done, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Oct 12, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shot! Well done, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Cog (Oct 13, 2021)

Same bird, a bit earlier


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 13, 2021)

Yet another few heron pics, but with sun  underneath the wings







At the same moment a friend that was joining me asked me if I could also get a plane.
To prove I made this shot. Just afterwards I realized that it was the plane of our local football/soccer club


----------



## AlanF (Oct 13, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Yet another few heron pics, but with sun  underneath the wings


Number 3 a heron?


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 13, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Number 3 a heron?


I accidentally pressed the "Post" button before writing the text.


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2021)

Nice serie, Maximilian.


----------



## 7DmkI (Oct 18, 2021)

Egret spreading its wings.


----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2021)

Nice shot!


----------



## becceric (Oct 21, 2021)

An Egret pond skimming.


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2021)

Very nice shot, becceric.
​


----------



## becceric (Oct 21, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, becceric.
> ​


Thank you, Click. I’m hoping more jetliner sized birds appear before the cold sets in. I need a lot of practice panning.


----------



## dpc (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2021)

"Wait for me!"

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## ISv (Nov 22, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Number 3 a heron?


Alan, you have to "close your eyes" to see properly!!! Here is my contribution to a unknown bird... I was actually looking for some sea birds in fly. This one came that big - I had to step 3 steps behind to get it in frame - not! )! I was with the prime 500mm.


----------



## ISv (Nov 22, 2021)

And my second bird species from today: got it in the last few moments before it was not for the BIF topic!
Actually I was taking photos of flowers when I notice some commotion with my peripheral vision - got there little bit later but at least got something. Actually I don't know why I always ignore the Cattle Egrets in fly?


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2021)

Nice series, ISv.


----------



## HenryL (Dec 5, 2021)

Beautiful morning here, unusually warm out and just a few clouds. First real opportunity to take the R3 out for a spin. All these are SOOC jpg shot with the R3 + 100-500 and one of the TC's.




This guy just popped in over my left shoulder closer and surprised me, they don't usually like to be that close. Luckily I had just swapped in my 1.4x instead of the 2x TC. Curious...which do folks generally prefer, the moment just before contact, or the feet gently breaking the surface






After a few minutes with this character, someone walking their dog spooked him. I caught the getaway...



Much better than the "getaway" I usually capture, which typically looks more like this...


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2021)

Very nice series. Well done, HenryL.


----------



## HenryL (Dec 5, 2021)

Thanks, Click. One more, this from yesterday in the neighborhood pond


----------



## macrunning (Dec 7, 2021)

HenryL said:


> Beautiful morning here, unusually warm out and just a few clouds. First real opportunity to take the R3 out for a spin. All these are SOOC jpg shot with the R3 + 100-500 and one of the TC's.
> 
> View attachment 201541
> 
> ...


Nice captures!


----------



## Click (Dec 7, 2021)

Another very nice shot.


----------



## OskarB (Dec 18, 2021)

My first try on BIF. I have to say, I struggled a lot to get acceptable shots. So please be patient with me. I will fail better. 
Pelcans on Yucatan. The beginners class - big slow bird. 
R5 + RF 100 - 400


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2021)

Beautiful pictures, Oskar. I especially like the 3rd shot.


----------



## OskarB (Dec 18, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Oskar. I especially like the 3rd shot.


Thank you Click!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 18, 2021)

OskarB said:


> My first try on BIF. I have to say, I struggled a lot to get acceptable shots. So please be patient with me. I will fail better.
> Pelcans on Yucatan. The beginners class - big slow bird.
> R5 + RF 100 - 400
> 
> ...


They are excellent shots! I wish I had the sun and pelicans here too!


----------



## OskarB (Dec 18, 2021)

AlanF said:


> They are excellent shots! I wish I had the sun and pelicans here too!


Thank you for your encouragement, Alan!
Back in Austrian Lowlands, I have neither sun, nor Pelicans.


----------



## HenryL (Dec 19, 2021)

OskarB said:


> My first try on BIF. I have to say, I struggled a lot to get acceptable shots. So please be patient with me. I will fail better.
> Pelcans on Yucatan. The beginners class - big slow bird.
> R5 + RF 100 - 400
> 
> ...


Those a great, Oskar! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ISv (Dec 19, 2021)

AlanF said:


> They are excellent shots! I wish I had the sun and pelicans here too!


Me too, me too... Well, I have the sun but the only pelican around is in the Zoo - single bird, different species...
Where is Santa?!
Edit: I don't believe Santa will come to this forum/topic - better cameras, better lenses, better conditions (and occasionally better skills), more birds (if possible... Nope, mandatory!!! -all the birds of the world!). No, that guy is not THAT crazy - 24/7 and year long (and still not enough)... No way!


----------



## DanP (Dec 19, 2021)

I went out a few days ago and had my first attempt at hummingbird (Anna's) in flight with R5. I had no luck in the past getting a decent picture of a hummingbird in flight with handheld 5DIV. The second picture was at 1/400 (because I forgot to change the shutter speed after taking a static shot).


----------



## ISv (Dec 19, 2021)

DanP said:


> I went out a few days ago and had my first attempt at hummingbird (Anna's) in flight with R5. I had no luck in the past getting a decent picture of a hummingbird in flight with handheld 5DIV. The second picture was at 1/400 (because I forgot to change the shutter speed after taking a static shot).
> View attachment 201698
> View attachment 201702


Both are nice. The second one even more interesting (different approach?)


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 19, 2021)

DanP said:


> I went out a few days ago and had my first attempt at hummingbird (Anna's) in flight with R5. I had no luck in the past getting a decent picture of a hummingbird in flight with handheld 5DIV. The second picture was at 1/400 (because I forgot to change the shutter speed after taking a static shot).


Absolutely wonderful, Dan


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 19, 2021)

OskarB said:


> My first try on BIF. I have to say, I struggled a lot to get acceptable shots.


Great start, Oskar, keep going!


----------



## OskarB (Dec 19, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Great start, Oskar, keep going!


Thank you, Maximilian!


----------



## OskarB (Dec 19, 2021)

DanP said:


> I went out a few days ago and had my first attempt at hummingbird (Anna's) in flight with R5. I had no luck in the past getting a decent picture of a hummingbird in flight with handheld 5DIV. The second picture was at 1/400 (because I forgot to change the shutter speed after taking a static shot).
> View attachment 201698
> View attachment 201702


Very beautiful!
Forgetting changing the shutter speed happended so many times to me, too!
I took FV for static shots and AV for BIF, because I can use maximum shutter speed there, which doesn't work in FV. I just wish the R5 had a manual mode dial like older cameras. I don't like the mode change with the display at all.


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2021)

DanP said:


> I went out a few days ago and had my first attempt at hummingbird (Anna's) in flight with R5. I had no luck in the past getting a decent picture of a hummingbird in flight with handheld 5DIV. The second picture was at 1/400 (because I forgot to change the shutter speed after taking a static shot).




Beautiful pictures. Well done, Dan.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 19, 2021)

It's foggy here, but I saw a Red Kite wheeling above , lower than normal presumably because of the poor visibility. This is what I got (/100-500mm iso 2000.)


----------



## AlanF (Dec 19, 2021)

Pushing through 4-stops in PL4, with DeepPrime noise reduction, using ClearView+ to minimise the fog, transferring to PS, a bit more fiddling around, replacing the sky, and a round of Topaz Denoise, and hey presto:


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2021)

Excellent PT. Well done, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 19, 2021)

Click said:


> Excellent PT. Well done, Alan.


I did it just for the fun of seeing what you can do with garbage photos on a sensor you can push through 4ev and then push some more, and take advantage of modern software. Pushing through 4 stops from iso 2000 is equivalent to iso 32k, plus some more. And that's on the high megapixel R5.


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2021)

Very impressive. Amazing results.


----------



## macrunning (Dec 19, 2021)

OskarB said:


> My first try on BIF. I have to say, I struggled a lot to get acceptable shots. So please be patient with me. I will fail better.
> Pelcans on Yucatan. The beginners class - big slow bird.
> R5 + RF 100 - 400
> 
> ...


Nice shots OscarB!


----------



## OskarB (Dec 19, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Nice shots OscarB!


Thank you, macrunning!


----------



## Alan B (Jan 2, 2022)

Red Kite
Cam - 1DX MKIII
Lens - 500f4





Red Kite
Cam - 1DX MKIII
Lens - 500f4





Red Kite
Cam - 1DX MKIII
Lens - 500f4


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2022)

Great shots, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 2, 2022)

My first Skylark of the year and the first with the RF 100-400mm (on the R5). This was flying, not rising and hovering to sing. It is just 400 or 500 px long, at the limits of resolution. This little lens continues to amaze me - I wasn't doing any better with the 400mm DO II at this distance. @OskarB has shown what it can do for close ups.


----------



## Nemorino (Jan 7, 2022)

Not really in flight, it's just a dive in the pond:





R5 and Sigma 70-200 2.8 with 1.4x [email protected] Iso 1250, 1/2500s, f/4
The R5 is great but I need a better tele zoom!


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2022)

Nice gif. Well done, Nemorino.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 7, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> Not really in flight, it's just a dive in the pond:
> View attachment 201970
> 
> 
> ...


The RF 100-400 is a steal.


----------



## HenryL (Jan 9, 2022)

My friend at the state park this morning, it swooped down into the tall grass but came up empty handed. R5 + 100-500 + 2xTC. FWIW, today was my first time using the R5 with firmware 1.5.0. Eye tracking and focus in general are more R3-like just slower, and more importantly I didn't experience any AF problems with this big bird or the little goldfinches I saw earlier. YMMV.


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2022)

Great shots! Well done, Henry.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 9, 2022)

Beautiful sun today. It makes so much difference with the sun behind and blue sky in front. Eurasian Starling, R5 + 100-500mm.


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2022)

Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## HenryL (Jan 10, 2022)

Click said:


> Great shots! Well done, Henry.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## OskarB (Jan 13, 2022)

Those are some of my BIF tries in Yucatan.
One question to the experts. Which max shutter speed do you use for BIF? Do you pan?
I usually use a max shutter speed of 1/1500, but often forget to switch to the correct mode to have it enabled. 
So the royal tern was taken at a shutter speed of 1/640 and there is no blur.
All R5 + RF 100-400


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2022)

Beautiful series.




Well done, Oskar.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 13, 2022)

OskarB said:


> Those are some of my BIF tries in Yucatan.
> One question to the experts. Which max shutter speed do you use for BIF? Do you pan?
> I usually use a max shutter speed of 1/1500, but often forget to switch to the correct mode to have it enabled.
> So the royal tern was taken at a shutter speed of 1/640 and there is no blur.
> ...


You were lucky with 1/640s. The faster the better for difficult BIF shots 1/3200-1/4000s. But, if the bird is moving in a simple straight line and it's not too fast and you can pan at the same speed, 1/1600 should be OK.


----------



## OskarB (Jan 13, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful series.
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, Oskar.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## OskarB (Jan 13, 2022)

AlanF said:


> You were lucky with 1/640s. The faster the better for difficult BIF shots 1/3200-1/4000s. But, if the bird is moving in a simple straight line and it's not too fast and you can pan at the same speed, 1/1600 should be OK.


Thanks for your advise, Alan!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 14, 2022)

Click said:


> Lovely shots. Nicely done, Alan.
> 
> @Mrs Alan...Well done, very nice pictures.


Sorry Click, I posted in wrong thread. I deleted them and re-posted in Bird Portraits.


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2022)

No problem Alan.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jan 16, 2022)

I got an R3 for Christmas(!) and gave it a try, after several weeks of extreme cold weather.
R3 + RF 800mm.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jan 16, 2022)

Another one from a different angle (R3 + RF 800mm).


----------



## AlanF (Jan 16, 2022)

bhf3737 said:


> Another one from a different angle (R3 + RF 800mm).
> View attachment 202105


Congratulations on the first BIF from an R3 on CR!


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2022)

I really like your shots. Well done, bhf3737


----------



## bhf3737 (Jan 16, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Congratulations on the first BIF from an R3 on CR!


Thank you Alan and Click. R3 is more responsive than R5 and changing AF point is much faster. What I also noticed was that using RF 800 in R3 the AF area covers the whole sensor, unlike R5 that only the center area was usable.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 16, 2022)

bhf3737 said:


> Thank you Alan and Click. R3 is more responsive than R5 and changing AF point is much faster. What I also noticed was that using RF 800 in R3 the AF area covers the whole sensor, unlike R5 that only the center area was usable.


I prefer to use the 100-500 on the R5 for BIF for both the reasons you say. It is very responsive and I like a wide field of view for birds that are fast flying or erratic. Using the 1.4x TC at 700mm doesn't seem to slow it down when I need a longer lens.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jan 17, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I prefer to use the 100-500 on the R5 for BIF for both the reasons you say. It is very responsive and I like a wide field of view for birds that are fast flying or erratic. Using the 1.4x TC at 700mm doesn't seem to slow it down when I need a longer lens.


That is true. When comparing RF100-500 and RF800, my hypothesis was that responsiveness may also be affected by the camera. I can say that yes, everythingelse the same, RF800 is more responsive on R3 compared to R5. Is it significant difference? Perhaps not. So far I haven't find bird photography cases that R3 can do and R5 cannot. That is why I am trying BIF now.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 20, 2022)

They are showing on Nikon threads that the Z9 works well with BIF, using gulls as subjects. I saw a few gulls the other day and took some quick shots of Blackheaded belting around and a Blackbacked taking off to see if the R5 and 100-500 still worked. It seems to.


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2022)

Very nice shots, Alan. I really like your pictures.


----------



## ISv (Jan 21, 2022)

OskarB said:


> My first try on BIF. I have to say, I struggled a lot to get acceptable shots. So please be patient with me. I will fail better.
> Pelcans on Yucatan. The beginners class - big slow bird.
> R5 + RF 100 - 400
> 
> ...


I don't think you "fail" but if you want to "fail" better - do it! Anyway it's we all (+/-) use to do - step by step or faster.
I like these photos!


----------



## ISv (Jan 21, 2022)

Nice shots Alan (not only because of the performance of the camera/lens)!
P.S. I hardly can compare Z9, R5 or R3 (and even the R1) - simply because I never had one of these in my hands!


----------



## OskarB (Jan 21, 2022)

ISv said:


> I don't think you "fail" but if you want to "fail" better - do it! Anyway it's we all (+/-) use to do - step by step or faster.
> I like these photos!


Thank you, ISv!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 21, 2022)

ISv said:


> Nice shots Alan (not only because of the performance of the camera/lens)!
> P.S. I hardly can compare Z9, R5 or R3 (and even the R1) - simply because I never had one of these in my hands!


I find all of the hype about the latest models a bit much, with every little advance being magnified out of importance. In reality, the 7DII + 100-400mm II enabled me to do just about everything I wanted. The IQ of the 5DSR is just about as good as anything coming since, and I was able to get good BIF shots with it despite its slow fps and good focus only in the centre. The R5 20 fps or 12 fps does enable me to get sequences I coudn't get before, and its bird eyeAF is a useful plus as is its ability to focus at the edge of the frame and with narrow apertures. I suppose for those specialising in extreme action the enhanced AF is more important but for me the improvements are incremental except for dragonflies in flight.


----------



## ERHP (Jan 24, 2022)

One of the White Ibis decided to land in a small patch of late afternoon light.





R5 RF600 f/4 w/1.4X 1/3200 : f/6.3 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2022)

Great shot, ERHP. I really like this picture.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 30, 2022)

Stroke of luck. We parked our car in an industrial area for a half-mile walk to a reserve, and my wife saw a Red Kite overhead. My R5 and 100-500mm were at the ready.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 30, 2022)

My wife had the R6 and RF 100-400mm, and I had fortunately set it up for BIF. Not bad for the lightweight lens and lower resolution.


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2022)

Beautiful series. Well done.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 1, 2022)

We now have a his and hers RF 100-400mm. WEX is having a sale of 10% off open box returns, and I couldn't resist. It arrived yesterday and I tested it on charts, and it was fine. I tried it out on BIF this afternoon. The birds were backlit. The AF on the R5 worked well and caught a Wigeon and Little Egret.


----------



## Nemorino (Feb 1, 2022)

AlanF said:


> We now have a his and hers RF 100-400mm


 This lens is just fun to use!

Cool GIFs but they make me nervous!


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2022)

These birds remind me of Speedy Gonzales


----------



## tron (Feb 2, 2022)

Click said:


> These birds remind me of Speedy Gonzales


I was just thinking about racing, more or less the same


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 4, 2022)

These Bufflehead ducks are extremely agile but R3+ RF 100-500 can keep up with them.


on the contrary, the Canadian geese are rather slow and easy to capture with that combo.


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2022)

Very nice shots, bhf3737. I especially like the second one. Well done.


----------



## ISv (Feb 7, 2022)

I was going after the Masked Booby today - I still have no acceptable photo of it. Since ~90% of the Red-footed Boobies here (adults, white form) have a white tail I was going after anything with black tail (it's a bigger mark than the face and you see it from enough distance). Failed! The tail is there but the face is still of the much more common Red-foot

First photo is the usual for here Red-food. After that the one with the black tail (and same face!). The Masked has black bare skin at the base of the bill - not that "rainbow"!


----------



## ISv (Feb 7, 2022)

Oh, I forgot to illustrate some technical difficulties when shooting Boobies: I don't know how but they are The Masters navigating between the waves (big, unpredictable waves from my point of view). The result is very low flying birds (and they are NOT small!!) that use to disappear in the waves. And you get a nice photo of the wave - occasionally with a fragment of the bird !


----------



## Click (Feb 7, 2022)

Beautiful pictures. I especially like the first one.


----------



## ERHP (Feb 8, 2022)

One of the female Ringed Necked Ducks on her takeoff run. For those interested this was with the R3 / RF600 w/1.4x and not cropped. I'm very impressed with the close in tracking.





R3 RF600 w/1.4x 1/4000 : f/6.3 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2022)

Great shot, ERHP.


----------



## ISv (Feb 8, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. I especially like the first one.


! I'm very happy with the second one!
There is no way you will know it's my first black-tailed Red-footed Booby - all others were white tailed!
Doesn't matter - one day I will get good photo of the Black-masked (  - may be?!) On other hand the fun of hunting is there and for me it's the most important/entertaining thing concerning the bird's photos!


----------



## Nemorino (Feb 11, 2022)

Three shots I took this afternoon:
R5 and RF 100-400 f/5.6-8
@1/3200s, f/8, ISO1600 + DxO pureRaw




Cropped to 2811x1581px


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2022)

Very nice series, Nemorino.


----------



## ERHP (Feb 19, 2022)

Following up the shot of the female, one of the many shots of the male Ring-necked Duck picking up speed for flight. 




R3 RF600 f/4L IS w/1.4X 1/2500 : f/8 : ISO 800


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2022)

Great shot. Well done, ERHP.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 19, 2022)

ERHP said:


> Following up the shot of the female, one of the many shots of the male Ring-necked Duck picking up speed for flight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot. Do you hand hold or use a tripod for these?


----------



## ERHP (Feb 20, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Nice shot. Do you hand hold or use a tripod for these?


These were on a tripod as I try to find a spot and stay still until something of interest happens. Would sit in the water in a dry suit if they would let me, lol. I did get some shots of a Merlin handheld with this setup a couple of weeks ago. Wish I'd had the R5 on the lens for that just for the extra pixels.


----------



## EricN (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2022)

Beautiful shot. Well done, Cog.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 22, 2022)

Mallards flying around this evening. These do fly fast!


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2022)

Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## Cog (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Cog (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Cog (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2022)

Very nice series, Cog. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## Cog (Feb 25, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Cog. I especially like the second picture.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Nemorino (Feb 27, 2022)

R5 + RF100-400 5.6/8 @ 400mm, 1/4000s, ISO 4000, f/8
DxO


----------



## becceric (Feb 28, 2022)

Our neighbor has been erratically feed the birds and squirrels, so with a half dozen Bluejays, I thought it was time to try some nearby BIF training. No matter what lens, boy do I want to crop the results!


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2022)

Very nice shot, becceric.


----------



## becceric (Feb 28, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, becceric.


Thanks, Click. I’m hoping to get more practice with the avian acrobats in our yard.


----------



## tron (Mar 1, 2022)

I write again and again about R5/100-500 not being the ideal combo for me for BIF. I have my first example because I understand it is tiring for people to read again and again the same thing.

I was able to get only one out of more than 10 shots and that in 135mm setting. There maybe technique issues for the low success rate buty anyway here it is:




The above is inserted at 100% crop (1920x1280 jpeg).

The frame was that:


----------



## tron (Mar 1, 2022)

In contrast when a common buzzard flew in front of me while I was driving my D500/500mmPF combo did the job instantly although I was not paying attention at that moment:



The above is inserted smaller. Below a 100% detail:




The only thing I am guilty is the use of DXO


----------



## Click (Mar 1, 2022)

Well done, Tron.


----------



## tron (Mar 1, 2022)

Click said:


> Well done, Tron.


Many thanks Click.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 8, 2022)

"_Beach Flight_"



EOS R3, EF 600mm f/4L IS II, 1/2500 s, f/4, ISO 250


"_Soaring_"



EOS R3, EF 600mm f/4L IS II, 1/2500 s, f/4, ISO 160


----------



## Jethro (Mar 8, 2022)

Very unusual owl shot Neuro - excellent.


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2022)

Beautiful shots. Well done, Neuro.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 8, 2022)

I had to go to the dentist for a root canal this morning. Never go anywhere without your RF 100-500mm (or equivalent) on your R5 (or so) in your car, where you have wait in Covid times. The dentist had to drag me from the car park as a Buzzard (Buteo Buteo, not US buzzard) flew overhead just as I was due to go in.


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2022)

Nice shot, Alan.



AlanF said:


> I had to go to the dentist for a root canal this morning.


----------



## ERHP (Mar 13, 2022)

Spent a few evenings sitting in the sand near a group of Black Skimmers. At one point while the late evening clouds parted for a few minutes, about half of the group took off and this was one returning in the bunch. Of course it would be banded... lol.





R5 RF600 w/1.4x 1/1600 : f/6.3 : ISO 1600


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2022)

Very nice picture. Well done, ERHP.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 13, 2022)

It's taken me a year to find out how good the RF 100-500mm is with the RF 2x zoomed out to 600mm as I have tended to use the lens either native or fully zoomed in to 1000mm. Here are some practice shots at 600mm on the R5 of a juvenile Gull, and also a Blackheaded gull shot through some bushes, showing that tracking is sticky on the white contrasty subject. The gifs show how well the tracking is in general.


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2022)

Nice shot and very nice gifs.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 14, 2022)

A couple of different type of shots. A close up of a Blackheaded Gull in flight at 1000mm/R5. Then, a small raptor was wheeling very high up, which on downloading and lightening was seen to be a Sparrowhawk (enlarged 2x).


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2022)

Very nice shots. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Cog (Mar 19, 2022)

338A6737 by Cog2012, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2022)

Nice! Well done, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Mar 20, 2022)

Click said:


> Nice! Well done, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## AlanF (Mar 22, 2022)

Cog said:


> Thank you, Click!


The 100-500mm +2x zoomed out to 600mm f/11 is really good. I tried it out on a Skylark ascending this morning. 33 shots made into a gif. Easier to find the bird than at 1000mm.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 24, 2022)

I had the chance to regularly spot some herons and egrets nearby. Here are some tries on them flying by.
They came quite close. These are taken @240mm. (5D4+100-400LII, 1/2000, f/9, ISO3200)


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 24, 2022)

This one here is in its final descent. Look at the "flaps" and "winglets".
Taken @280mm with significant cropping. (5D4+100-400LII, 1/2000, f/9, ISO2000)


----------



## Click (Mar 24, 2022)

Very nice image sequence.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 30, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> I had the chance to regularly spot some herons and egrets nearby. Here are some tries on them flying by.


This is a sequence of 5 out of 6 in a row. Only the first one was noticeably oof and sorted out. I really like looking at the shape of the wings.
The last is my fav.
Taken @140mm, minimal cropping. (5D4+100-400LII, 1/2000, f/9, ISO1250)


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2022)

Nice series, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 8, 2022)

An egret is starting. Somehow this reminds me of an angel...


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2022)

I really like this shot, Nicely done, Maximilian.


----------



## Nemorino (Apr 9, 2022)

I don't know this bird of prey



but it was collecting the twigs to close to the nest of a crow and went into some trouble



Both R5 + RF100-400 @ 400mm, 1/4000, f/8


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2022)

Very nice shot....And I like your gif.


----------



## Nemorino (Apr 9, 2022)

Thank You @Click !


----------



## AlanF (Apr 9, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> I don't know this bird of prey
> 
> 
> but it was collecting the twigs to close to the nest of a crow and went into some trouble
> ...


It's a Common Buzzard (Buteo Buteo). Americans confuse the buzzard name with their Turkey Buzzard, which is a vulture = Turkey Vulture. Crows will fight them off fearlessly.,


----------



## Nemorino (Apr 9, 2022)

AlanF said:


> It's a Common Buzzard (Buteo Buteo)


Thank You!  
In German it's called Mäusebussard. Still learning the basics of birds.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 14, 2022)

Birds in Flight? How about birds in *Fight*. Greater Prairie Chickens.


----------



## ISv (Apr 14, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I had to go to the dentist for a root canal this morning. Never go anywhere without your RF 100-500mm (or equivalent) on your R5 (or so) in your car, where you have wait in Covid times. The dentist had to drag me from the car park as a Buzzard (Buteo Buteo, not US buzzard) flew overhead just as I was due to go in.
> 
> View attachment 202700


"The dentist had to drag me from the car park as a Buzzard (Buteo Buteo, not US buzzard) flew overhead just as I was due to go in" - and the reason was only the Buzzard?


----------



## AlanF (Apr 14, 2022)

unfocused said:


> Birds in Flight? How about birds in *Fight*. Greater Prairie Chickens.
> 
> View attachment 203072


Welcome to the Birds threads! Continue posting here. Birds in Fight have been here before. 


AlanF said:


> Some action this morning captured with the R5 @ 1000mm f/14. There was a set to on a Tern raft, and the two contestants then took to the air. It was more Birds in Fight than Birds in Flight.
> 
> View attachment 197642
> View attachment 197643
> View attachment 197644


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2022)

I really like this shot. Well done, unfocused.


----------



## ERHP (Apr 14, 2022)

For the last couple of weeks I've been going down each evening to a small ball park about three minutes from work. Its often crowded with people but a great place to catch the Yellow Crowned Night Herons coming and going from the nests, often carrying nesting sticks. 




R5 RF600 f/4 w/1.4x 1/3200 : f/6.3 : ISO 1000


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 14, 2022)

ERHP said:


> For the last couple of weeks I've been going down each evening to a small ball park about three minutes from work. Its often crowded with people but a great place to catch the Yellow Crowned Night Herons coming and going from the nests, often carrying nesting sticks. ...


Wonderful evening light, @ERHP


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2022)

Beautiful shot, ERHP


----------



## AlanF (Apr 14, 2022)

Saw this afternoon a Lapwing displaying, trying to impress a mate. It soared, dived, wing rolled, and screamed peewit at incredible speed and erratic moves. It was all I could do to track with 500mm on the R5 - anything longer I wouldn't have kept in the frame. Here are a few of the shots.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 14, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Saw this afternoon a Lapwing displaying, trying to impress a mate. It soared, dived, wing rolled, and screamed peewit at incredible speed and erratic moves. It was all I could do to track with 500mm on the R5 - anything longer I wouldn't have kept in the frame. Here are a few of the shots.


WOW! What a show! I would give a lot for being there. Just for the joy.


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2022)

Very nice series, Alan.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 15, 2022)

Here's a landscaper's view of birds in flight - 'Sea Birds & White Horses'. This was taken at sunrise below Buckton / Bempton cliffs which have a remarkable sea bird population including Gannets, Guillemots and Puffins amongst others. Those aren't dusts spots the sky; the air is thick with birds. Canon 5DS, 1/200-f/6.3- ISO100. EF 70-300L @ 300 and cropped in to about 400 equivalent.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 15, 2022)

Sporgon said:


> View attachment 203083
> 
> Here's a landscaper's view of birds in flight - 'Sea Birds & White Horses'. This was taken at sunrise below Buckton / Bempton cliffs which have a remarkable sea bird population including Gannets, Guillemots and Puffins amongst others. Those aren't dusts spots the sky; the air is thick with birds. Canon 5DS, 1/200-f/6.3- ISO100. EF 70-300L @ 300 and cropped in to about 400 equivalent.


Have you just visited? I wouldn't mind going again soon.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 15, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Have you just visited? I wouldn't mind going again soon.


Yes, that picture was taken last Saturday. I’ve been going over there before sunrise a few times recently to try and get some interesting pictures of the coastline and want to include the birds as they are such an iconic feature of that landscape. Bempton is only one hour from where I live so it’s handy. Let me know if you’re visiting and I’ll try to get over and say hello.


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2022)

I really like this shot. Beautiful picture, Sporgon.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 15, 2022)

M


Click said:


> I really like this shot. Beautiful picture, Sporgon.


Many thanks Click. It was worth getting up at 4 in the morning to be on the beach at such a beautiful time of day.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 21, 2022)

Hooray! I can do something else than herons 
Some Canada geese


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2022)

Nice!

Wings up / wings down

Wings down / wings up


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 21, 2022)

Click said:


> Nice!
> 
> Wings up / wings down
> 
> Wings down / wings up


Pure coincidence. They were flapping at a different beat. A few pictures later they were synchronous. 
But I dumped those because they were flying a curve and the last bits of sun went out of their faces.


----------



## HenryL (Apr 26, 2022)

Osprey returning home after running off an eagle...



Eagle bringing home breakfast for two hungry youngsters. Zoomed in and heavily cropped...this is more to document that they have two little ones this year.


Just 30 minutes later, same eagle trying to steal someone else's breakfast. Hey...little one's gotta eat, right? Not this time - Osprey - 1, Eagle - 0. Another "for the record" shot. No wonder the osprey were agitated this morning!


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2022)

Excellent series, HenryL. I really like the first picture.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 26, 2022)

HenryL said:


> Osprey returning home after running off an eagle...


Wonderful series, @HenryL. I wish I was there, too.


----------



## PCM-madison (Apr 28, 2022)

Blue-grey gnatcatcher, Madison, WI


----------



## Cog (Apr 28, 2022)

An extremely boring morning today. A lonely cormorant:


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2022)

PCM-madison said:


> Blue-grey gnatcatcher, Madison, WI



Very nice shot.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 28, 2022)

Sporgon said:


> View attachment 203083
> 
> Here's a landscaper's view of birds in flight - 'Sea Birds & White Horses'. This was taken at sunrise below Buckton / Bempton cliffs which have a remarkable sea bird population including Gannets, Guillemots and Puffins amongst others. Those aren't dusts spots the sky; the air is thick with birds. Canon 5DS, 1/200-f/6.3- ISO100. EF 70-300L @ 300 and cropped in to about 400 equivalent.


Beautiful shot!


----------



## macrunning (Apr 28, 2022)

PCM-madison said:


> Blue-grey gnatcatcher, Madison, WI
> View attachment 203264


Gorgeous Shot!


----------



## macrunning (Apr 28, 2022)

HenryL said:


> Osprey returning home after running off an eagle...
> View attachment 203227
> 
> 
> ...


I'm always amazed at the size of the Osprey until I see a Bald Eagle chase them down. It's quite the site. Awesome shots Henry.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 28, 2022)

Haven't posted in here for a bit but going through the photos from our Florida trip I managed to score some BIF photos. Always an inspiration to see everyone's work. Here's a couple of Laughing Gulls from Dauphin Island.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 29, 2022)

A male western marsh harrier (_circus aeruginosus_) appearing and flying by so fast I almost couldn't react. Then luckily it made a second round.
The heavily backlit situation made it even worse. Even though I used partial metering it is the first time that I thought about +5 steps pushing the shadows 
I like the 2nd pic most when it is looking down twisting its head.


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Haven't posted in here for a bit but going through the photos from our Florida trip I managed to score some BIF photos. Always an inspiration to see everyone's work. Here's a couple of Laughing Gulls from Dauphin Island.




Very nice shot, macrunning.


----------



## macrunning (May 3, 2022)

A Black Crowned Night Heron landing back to it's nest and a couple of young Double Crested Cormorant chicks behind him.


----------



## Click (May 3, 2022)

Good timing. Nice shot!


----------



## AlanF (May 5, 2022)

Marsh Harriers in Norfolk and Suffolk in the last week.


----------



## Click (May 5, 2022)

Very nice shots, Alan. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Maximilian (May 10, 2022)

I think I can do herons IF now


----------



## Maximilian (May 17, 2022)

Herring gull (_larus argentatus_) in Bremerhaven. I was on a business trip and had only the 24-105L with me. Too much luggage 
5D4, 24-105L @105, 1/400, f/8, ISO100, I had to crop to 2700x1800
I like the motion blur of the wings


----------



## Click (May 17, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> I like the motion blur of the wings




+1 Very nice shot, Maximilian!


----------



## dcm (May 18, 2022)

Great Blue Heron finding it's spot at the City Park Pond on a cloudy, rainy day.
R6 + RF800, handheld, 1/1000 sec, ISO 1250, f/11. DxO PL5.


----------



## ERHP (May 18, 2022)

Some of the nesting Yellow-crowned Night Herons flying around.





R5 RF600 f/4L w/1.4x 1/4000 : f/6.3 : ISO 800





R5 RF600 f/4L w/1.4x 1/3200 : f/6.3 : ISO 800


----------



## Click (May 18, 2022)

I especially like the second one. Great shot!


----------



## AlanF (May 18, 2022)

Peregrine Falcon


----------



## Click (May 19, 2022)

Beautiful shot, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (May 23, 2022)

Atlantic Tern R5/1000mm


----------



## AlanF (May 23, 2022)

Eurasian Starling flying with worm (R5/RF 100-400mm).


----------



## ISv (May 24, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Eurasian Starling flying with worm (R5/RF 100-400mm).
> 
> View attachment 203826


Nice photos Alan! Off course my favorite is the Peregrine (I just love Falcons and the photo is nice!). And after "pixel-peeping" LOL I thing the "worm" with the Starling is actually a caterpillar (looks like something from Sphingidae but it's really long shot)!


----------



## Maximilian (May 24, 2022)

ISv said:


> Nice photos Alan! Off course my favorite is the Peregrine (I just love Falcons and the photo is nice!). ...


100% the same opinion here 
The light with the peregrine is just fantastic. And the rest (timing, ...) as usual in HQ.


----------



## AlanF (May 24, 2022)

ISv said:


> Nice photos Alan! Off course my favorite is the Peregrine (I just love Falcons and the photo is nice!). And after "pixel-peeping" LOL I thing the "worm" with the Starling is actually a caterpillar (looks like something from Sphingidae but it's really long shot)!


Not only was your guess a long shot, but so was the image! The starling was 33m away with the 100-400mm, and I upsized 2x to post.


----------



## ISv (Jun 12, 2022)

I was at the beach at around 8:30 am but the birds appeared later. Hot, muggy day. Distance ~75 meters. At such conditions every few meters are adding to the distortion... 
Not as synchronized flyover as the Blue Angels do but still impressive .


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2022)

Very nice shots, ISv. I like them all


----------



## Fbimages (Jun 28, 2022)

Here is a series of shots taken from a local meadow over a period of a few weeks! From barn owl (female and male) to kestrels. Hope to get some more in the coming weeks!


----------



## Fbimages (Jun 28, 2022)

ISv said:


> I was at the beach at around 8:30 am but the birds appeared later. Hot, muggy day. Distance ~75 meters. At such conditions every few meters are adding to the distortion...
> Not as synchronized flyover as the Blue Angels do but still impressive .
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see happy Gannets! Avian flue has been devastating for some of the UK colonies


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2022)

Fbimages said:


> Here is a series of shots taken from a local meadow over a period of a few weeks! From barn owl (female and male) to kestrels. Hope to get some more in the coming weeks!



Beautiful series. Great shots.


----------



## ISv (Jul 5, 2022)

Fbimages said:


> Nice to see happy Gannets! Avian flue has been devastating for some of the UK colonies


Gannets are closely related to Boobies but are not the same...
Here are few more Boobies from today: first one is for the drama - the ocean was angry (the ridge of the first wave is at ~75 meters, the bird is slightly behind and the islet behind is ~780 meters. I am at f11, prepared for groups of birds). Back at home my first action was to clean my equipment from the salt - very windy and every thing got cowered by thin layer of salt for no time)... after that shower and beer . I still try to get decent photos of the Brown Booby and eventually the more rare Masked Booby - still no success!


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2022)

Very nice pictures, ISv. I really like the first one, with the waves as background.


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 9, 2022)

Today my first attempt to shoot swallows in flight.
R5 + 100-400 f/5.6-8
@ 1/8000, f/9, Iso1000


----------



## becceric (Jul 23, 2022)

Which narrative shall I go with?
An Eastern Phoebe (I assume) in flight?


An Eastern Phoebe a little farther away from it's perch than I hoped?


Or a small bird that was luckily still in the frame while I was shooting?


----------



## Cog (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2022)

Another great shot. I really like your pictures. Well done, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Jul 26, 2022)

Click said:


> Another great shot. I really like your pictures. Well done, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Cog (Jul 29, 2022)

Egyptian nightjar


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 29, 2022)

Cog said:


> [owl]





Cog said:


> Egyptian nightjar


Both great posts, @Cog. Wonderful.


----------



## Cog (Jul 29, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Both great posts, @Cog. Wonderful.


Thank you, Maximilian!


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2022)

Great shots, Cog. Very well done!


----------



## Cog (Jul 30, 2022)

Click said:


> Greats shots, Cog. Very well done!


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Cog (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2022)

Another very nice shot with the focus right on the eye. Lovely bokeh. Well done, Cog.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 11, 2022)

Cog said:


>


Have you selectively sharpened the eye - the feathers around it seem much sharper than the rest?


----------



## Cog (Aug 11, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Have you selectively sharpened the eye - the feathers around it seem much sharper than the rest?


No, I sharpened the whole picture in processing. It's just how it was shot.


----------



## Cog (Aug 11, 2022)

Click said:


> Another very nice shot with the focus right on the eye. Lovely bokeh. Well done, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Cog (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2022)

Another beautiful shot. I really like the matching colours.


----------



## Cog (Aug 12, 2022)

Click said:


> Another beautiful shot. I really like the matching colours.


Many thanks, Click!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 18, 2022)

"_Summer Snowy_"



EOS R3, EF 600mm f/4L IS II + EF 1.4x III Extender, 1/2500 s, f/5.6, ISO 320


----------



## AlanF (Aug 20, 2022)

Gadwalls and Shovellers. The R5 + 100-500 never misses on these shots.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 20, 2022)

There's a guy who has a site where he compares different mirrorless for BIF. He rates the R5 highly, but he is using settings I would never use. He uses Case 3, which is the anti-tracking mode and designed to instantly focus on new things. I use settings that are usually recommended, Case 2 with tracking slider to the left and acceleration/deceleration to the right. I find the acquisition really fast and then it sticks like glue.


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2022)

The formation is perfect on the first picture. Sharp subjects in this blur background, very nice shots, Alan.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Aug 21, 2022)

a new Camra r5 just learning

<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="

__
https://flic.kr/p/2nFLXhU
" title="in flight-0058"><img src="https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/52302298944_d9c64cd96a_k.jpg" width="2048" height="1261" alt="in flight-0058"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## becceric (Aug 22, 2022)

Osprey at the river. This one was heavily backlit. I was all over the place trying to get a good exposure. I wasn't successful, but at least I got one usable shot in flight.


----------



## dolina (Aug 24, 2022)

Philippine Duck (Anas luzonica) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## unfocused (Sep 1, 2022)

Red-Footed Booby bringing home some nesting supplies.


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2022)

Very nice shot, unfocused.


----------



## dolina (Sep 6, 2022)

Philippine Serpent-Eagle (Spilornis holospilus) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

Thank you

Cog
Maximilian
EricN
becceric
Click
OskarB
AlanF


----------



## AlanF (Sep 6, 2022)

dolina said:


> Philippine Serpent-Eagle (Spilornis holospilus) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


That reminded me to rework one I took of a Crested Serpent Eagle in Borneo with the 400mm DO II on the 5DIV.


----------



## Cog (Sep 22, 2022)

Marsh harrier


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2022)

Very nice shots, Cog. Well done.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 22, 2022)

Cog said:


> Marsh harrier


Very nice shots.


----------



## Cog (Sep 23, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, Cog. Well done.





AlanF said:


> Very nice shots.


Thank you, guys!


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 26, 2022)

Cog said:


> Marsh harrier


I really like the open beak and to see the tongue. 
Closer framing might work also, wouldn't it?


----------



## Cog (Sep 26, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> I really like the open beak and to see the tongue.
> Closer framing might work also, wouldn't it?


Thanks! I wish I could make it closer. The shot was made from a distance. The file is a 100% crop, 3000x2000, without resize.


----------



## Nemorino (Sep 27, 2022)

Jay (_Garrulus glandarius)_
R5 + RF100-400 5.6-8
@ 1/4000, f/8, ISO 3200



A big advantage of the Rf 100-400: due to it's small size and weight the lens is in my bag even for a one hour walk (which lasted five hours because the weather stayed fine  )


----------



## ISv (Sep 28, 2022)

Yesterday started digging in old photos (all from 2020 and made with 200-500) to find some Brown Boobies and today continued with some never de-noised with DxO Prime photos (actually many were never post processed). All photos below are Red-footed Boobies, the last one subadult.


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2022)

Beautiful shots, ISv.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 28, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> Jay (_Garrulus glandarius)_


Really nice shots and tracking


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 28, 2022)

ISv said:


> Yesterday started digging in old photos (all from 2020 and made with 200-500) to find some Brown Boobies and today continued with some never de-noised with DxO Prime photos (actually many were never post processed). All photos below are Red-footed Boobies, the last one subadult.


Really nice schots @ISv. 
I really like those birds from the family _sulidae_. At the North Sea, I once saw northern gannets (_morus bassanus_, and I know them from several zoos).
Really nice to learn about boobies and how colourful they can be


----------



## AlanF (Sep 28, 2022)

ISv said:


> Yesterday started digging in old photos (all from 2020 and made with 200-500) to find some Brown Boobies and today continued with some never de-noised with DxO Prime photos (actually many were never post processed). All photos below are Red-footed Boobies, the last one subadult.
> 
> View attachment 205759
> View attachment 205760
> ...


Here are my best Boobies from the Galapagos, taken with the 5DSR and EF 100-400mm II (still a great combo). A Red-footed, Nazca and Blue-footed, showing the feet, just.


----------



## Nemorino (Sep 28, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Really nice shots and tracking


Thank You!
Just two of a series of 14.


----------



## ISv (Sep 29, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Here are my best Boobies from the Galapagos, taken with the 5DSR and EF 100-400mm II (still a great combo). A Red-footed, Nazca and Blue-footed, showing the feet, just.
> 
> View attachment 205769
> View attachment 205770
> View attachment 205771


Very nice shots - the last two birds I still have to see....


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2022)

Nice series, Alan.


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 2, 2022)

R5 + RF100-400 5.6-8 @ 1/2500, f/8, ISO 8000/10 000


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2022)

Very aerodynamic on the 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## Cog (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Click (Oct 3, 2022)

Lovely shots, Cog. Well done.


----------



## Cog (Oct 3, 2022)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, Cog. Well done.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 6, 2022)

Great swallow shots, Cog. 
I think I'll have to think about having seen some as sharp as yours before. 
I've tried on swallows, too. But never got any photo worth posting here. 
I know how tricky fast and agile they are. 
Really great


----------



## Cog (Oct 6, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Great swallow shots, Cog.
> I think I'll have to think about having seen some as sharp as yours before.
> I've tried on swallows, too. But never got any photo worth posting here.
> I know how tricky fast and agile they are.
> Really great


Thank you, Maximilian! I really appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Cog (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Cog (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Cog (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Maximilian (Oct 12, 2022)

Sky colour fits to the flamingo's feathering 

How long did it take to paint the sky?


----------



## Cog (Oct 12, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Sky colour fits to the flamingo's feathering
> 
> How long did it take to paint the sky?


The rising sun painted it for me.  And then I just enhanced the color with a warm photo filter in PS. 2 clicks.


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2022)

Nice shots, Cog. I prefer the bird's pose on the 4th. Nice colours on the 5th


----------



## Cog (Oct 12, 2022)

Click said:


> Nice shots, Cog. I prefer the bird's pose on the 4th. Nice colours on the 5th


Thank you, Click!


----------



## ISv (Oct 16, 2022)

Cog said:


> Thank you, Click!


The Marsh Harrier on #4 is my favorite too!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 1, 2022)

Haven't popped anything in here for a while. Here is a welcome swallow shot on the R6


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Nov 1, 2022)

R3 with the RF 100-400. I was playing around with my wife's new RF 100-400 for her R7



R7 with the RF 100-400


The RF100-400 is so light. I am impressed with the photos


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2022)

Aussie shooter said:


> Haven't popped anything in here for a while. Here is a welcome swallow shot on the R6




Great shot!


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2022)

Ramage said:


> R3 with the RF 100-400. I was playing around with my wife's new RF 100-400 for her R7



I really like the first picture. Beautiful. Well, done, Jonathan.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Nov 1, 2022)

Click said:


> I really like the first picture. Beautiful. Well, done, Ramage.


Thanks @Click!!! 

I have been staying off of CR lately but having gotten the R3 in early sept I have popped in a few times to see the awesome pics and the familiar handles.


----------



## Kit. (Nov 3, 2022)

Some swallows. Far from perfect, but the best I have.


----------



## Cog (Nov 3, 2022)

@840mm (1.4 teleconverter)


----------



## Cog (Nov 3, 2022)

@600mm


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2022)

Beautiful shots, Cog.


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2022)

Kit. said:


> Some swallows. Far from perfect, but the best I have.



I really like your pictures, especially the first and the last one. Well done, Kit.


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2022)

R7 + Sigma 150-600mm C


The goose flew low overhead so fast that I couldn't frame it as well as I'd have liked.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Nov 4, 2022)

Pretty heavy crop on the R3 with the RF 70-200 2.8 - Standard Camera Profile selected and some slight edits 









This is more edited


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2022)

Flight of sandhill cranes...


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2022)

Nice formation. I really like this shot. Well done, dpc.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Nov 4, 2022)

Some high ISO images








Bonus image


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2022)

Very nice series, Jonathan.


----------



## Cog (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Cog (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2022)

Very nice pictures, Cog.


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2022)

Jonathan Thill said:


> Some high ISO images




I really like the misty atmosphere in your pictures.


----------



## Cog (Nov 5, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## ERHP (Nov 7, 2022)

A male Western Bluebird as it left its hover and headed towards me. At one point it was hovering about 8' away but all I could do is watch.





R5 RF600 f/4L IS w/1.4x 1/2000 : f/6.3 : ISO 800


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2022)

Beautiful shot. Well done, ERHP.


----------



## ISv (Nov 7, 2022)

ERHP said:


> A male Western Bluebird as it left its hover and headed towards me. At one point it was hovering about 8' away but all I could do is watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot ERHP!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 13, 2022)

Egyptian geese in low flight this afternoon. R7+RF100-400mm


----------



## AlanF (Nov 13, 2022)

Cormorant in flight (R7+RF100-400mm).


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2022)

Another very nice gif, Alan. The bird's wing can be seen touching the surface of the water.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 13, 2022)

Click said:


> Another very nice gif, Alan. The bird's wing can be seen touching the surface of the water.


30 fps with the R7 picks up a lot of action otherwise missed.


----------



## Lloyd (Dec 2, 2022)

Galapagos Red-Billed Tropicbird R5- 100-500


----------



## Lloyd (Dec 2, 2022)

Galapagos Hawk









The bulk of my Galapagos photos can be found at https://www.photowilderness.com/p636321408


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2022)

Beautiful series, Lloyd.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 6, 2022)

Some heron pics from earlier this year that I almost forgot to pp.


----------



## apmadoc (Dec 12, 2022)

Taken at the Canadian Raptor Conservancy using the R5 / RF 100-500


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2022)

apmadoc said:


> Taken at the Canadian Raptor Conservancy




Great shots!

The last one is awesome with the reflection.


----------



## danfaz (Dec 12, 2022)

Couple of shots of a low-flying Hawk on the hunt.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 12, 2022)

danfaz said:


> Couple of shots of a low-flying Hawk on the hunt.


What a great catch. Great contrast of bird against snow. 
Did you do some dedicated pp n the bird here?


----------



## danfaz (Dec 12, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> What a great catch. Great contrast of bird against snow.
> Did you do some dedicated pp n the bird here?


Hi Max, thank you for the compliment! 
So, I used Luminar Neo to process these images. All I did was put the "Enhance AI" slider to 50 and that was the result!


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 13, 2022)

danfaz said:


> Hi Max, thank you for the compliment!
> So, I used Luminar Neo to process these images. All I did was put the "Enhance AI" slider to 50 and that was the result!


Thanks a lot for that reply and info.


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2022)

Very nice shots of this low-flying Hawk. Nicely done, danfaz.


----------



## danfaz (Dec 13, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice shots of this low-flying Hawk. Nicely done, danfaz.


Thank you, appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 17, 2022)

Some more heron


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Some more heron




The first one is a very nice catch.


----------



## Cog (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Maximilian (Dec 21, 2022)

Great pic @Cog, just wonderful
Even though with a Sony  wouldn't have expected 1/800 to be enough here


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2022)

Great shot, Cog!


----------



## Cog (Dec 21, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Great pic @Cog, just wonderful
> Even though with a Sony  wouldn't have expected 1/800 to be enough here


No, 1/800 if definitely not enough, especially considering I was using a 1.4x extender on my 200-600mm lens. It was getting dark pretty fast already, and I was too excited trying to get close to the bird. So I just forgot to increase ISO and shutter speed. I had to enhance the image in PP. I still like the picture, though


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 21, 2022)

Cog said:


> No, 1/800 if definitely not enough...


But the EXIF on flickr with 1/800 was correct, wasn't it?



Cog said:


> I had to enhance the image in PP. I still like the picture, though


For sure you can. And maybe one sees some PP on the full resolution, but not here, for sure.


----------



## Cog (Dec 21, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> But the EXIF on flickr with 1/800 was correct, wasn't it?


Yes, the exif shows actual numbers. My point was that I'd prefer a bit shorter shutter speed here.


----------



## ISv (Dec 23, 2022)

Cog said:


> No, 1/800 if definitely not enough, especially considering I was using a 1.4x extender on my 200-600mm lens. It was getting dark pretty fast already, and I was too excited trying to get close to the bird. So I just forgot to increase ISO and shutter speed. I had to enhance the image in PP. I still like the picture, though


Hey it doesn't mater what you did in PP (it was the main reason why the digital take over the film back in the time - the PP (plus the perspective of evolution)! Despite the miserable resolution (cameras with just few MP... when the good film digitized was about 15-16MP!). Just keep the things real (not like the landscape photogs - honestly I like some of their interpretations but they look more like ScF than the real live.
The bottom line is - I like that shot!


----------



## Nemorino (Dec 23, 2022)

Long-tailed tit


R5 + RF 100-400 5.6-8 @ 1/3200, f/8, Iso 5000


----------



## Nemorino (Dec 29, 2022)

Heron at sunset

R5 + RF100-500 + 1.4TC @ 420mm, Iso 12800, f/10, 1/4000s



This is one of a series of 36 pictures.
13 are used for this GIF


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2022)

Beautiful shot and very nice gif. Well done, Nemorino.


----------



## Nemorino (Dec 29, 2022)

Thank You, @Click !


----------



## AlanF (Dec 29, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> Heron at sunset
> 
> R5 + RF100-500 + 1.4TC @ 420mm, Iso 12800, f/10, 1/4000s
> View attachment 206944
> ...


This gif makes me feel a little seasick. It maybe better to have the bird in the same position.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 29, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> Heron at sunset


The light in the eye and on the beak is great. A big for the photo.
GIFs are generally not my taste, I have to admit.


----------



## Nemorino (Dec 29, 2022)

AlanF said:


> It maybe better to have the bird in the same position.


Thanks for the feedback!
The pictures have been cropped only horizontally, so it was not possible to "fix" the bird in the frame.
Maybe I try it later with original 3:2 ratio.


Maximilian said:


> . A big for the photo.
> GIFs are generally not my t


Thank You!


----------



## Nemorino (Dec 29, 2022)

Second version made of 19 pictures


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> Second version made of 19 pictures




A lot better. Nicely done!


----------



## danfaz (Jan 3, 2023)

Today I managed to photograph a Bald Eagle in the wild for the first time! Soooo excited! I also posted some portraits in portraits thread.


----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2023)

danfaz said:


> Today I managed to photograph a Bald Eagle in the wild for the first time! Soooo excited! I also posted some portraits in portraits thread.




Stunning shots. Well done.


----------



## danfaz (Jan 3, 2023)

Click said:


> Stunning shots. Well done.


Thank you!


----------



## becceric (Jan 3, 2023)

danfaz said:


> Today I managed to photograph a Bald Eagle in the wild for the first time! Soooo excited! I also posted some portraits in portraits thread.
> 
> View attachment 207011
> View attachment 207012
> ...


I understand the feeling. Great shots!


----------



## danfaz (Jan 3, 2023)

becceric said:


> I understand the feeling. Great shots!


Thank you!


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 3, 2023)

danfaz said:


> Today I managed to photograph a Bald Eagle in the wild for the first time! Soooo excited! I also posted some portraits in portraits thread.


Same opinion here as in the other thread:


Maximilian said:


> What a wonderful bird in a wonderful winter environment.
> Very well done @danfaz


----------



## danfaz (Jan 3, 2023)

Maximilian said:


> Same opinion here as in the other thread:


Thank you, Max!


----------



## shire_guy (Jan 3, 2023)

danfaz said:


> Today I managed to photograph a Bald Eagle in the wild for the first time! Soooo excited! I also posted some portraits in portraits thread.


Wonderful shots and a great sequence !


----------



## danfaz (Jan 4, 2023)

shire_guy said:


> Wonderful shots and a great sequence !


Thank you! There were many more shots, but I didn't want to flood the thread LOL


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 4, 2023)

An egret IF.
High contrast (white bird-dark bg) made it very tricky for me to get the right exposure.
Last one is the sharpest, third one is my fav in wing pose
5D4, 100-400L II + TC, @560 mm, f/8, 1/800, ISO1000-2000


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 4, 2023)

danfaz said:


> Today I managed to photograph a Bald Eagle in the wild for the first time! Soooo excited! I also posted some portraits in portraits thread.
> 
> View attachment 207011
> View attachment 207012
> ...


Great shots, thanks for sharing!


----------



## danfaz (Jan 4, 2023)

Del Paso said:


> Great shots, thanks for sharing!


Thank you!


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2023)

Maximilian said:


> An egret IF.
> High contrast (white bird-dark bg) made it very tricky for me to get the right exposure.
> Last one is the sharpest, third one is my fav in wing pose
> 5D4, 100-400L II + TC, @560 mm, f/8, 1/800, ISO1000-2000




It's always difficult with white feathers. Nicely done, Maximilian.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 4, 2023)

Maximilian said:


> An egret IF.
> High contrast (white bird-dark bg) made it very tricky for me to get the right exposure.
> Last one is the sharpest, third one is my fav in wing pose
> 5D4, 100-400L II + TC, @560 mm, f/8, 1/800, ISO1000-2000
> ...


Auto exposure will over-expose against a dark background. The technique is to underexpose if using auto or better still use full manual so that the exposure doesn't change during panning. You can't do much about correcting overexposure if its bleached but modern sensors can cope with underexposure. This is an area where mirrorless really scores because you get the exposure through the evf. That doesn't help you with the 5DIV and I know you like to get the exposure right in camera and not post-process.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 4, 2023)

AlanF said:


> Auto exposure will over-expose against a dark background. The technique is to underexpose if using auto or better still use full manual so that the exposure doesn't change during panning. You can't do much about correcting overexposure if its bleached but modern sensors can cope with underexposure. This is an area where mirrorless really scores because you get the exposure through the evf. That doesn't help you with the 5DIV and I know you like to get the exposure right in camera and not post-process.


Thanks for that advice, Alan. I already had all that in mind. But good to know, that I didn't miss a thing.
I was prepared, as I was planning to underexpose by -1/3 to -2/3. I think - 1/3 was already set. 
I use full manual for in flight shots since I am doing DIF. 
Problem was, that I wasn't prepared for the egret to start and fly, so I didn't have the time to switch to full manual when it suddenly started. 
And I had set spot metering to get the white bird as main set point. But spot metering wasn't good for panning in flight.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 4, 2023)

Maximilian said:


> An egret IF.
> High contrast (white bird-dark bg) made it very tricky for me to get the right exposure.
> Last one is the sharpest, third one is my fav in wing pose
> 5D4, 100-400L II + TC, @560 mm, f/8, 1/800, ISO1000-2000
> ...


Excellent! I really like them!


----------



## Cog (Saturday at 2:52 PM)




----------



## Click (Saturday at 4:05 PM)

Nice shot!




I really like to see details like those few feathers raised above the wings.


----------



## ISO64 (Saturday at 4:19 PM)

danfaz said:


> Today I managed to photograph a Bald Eagle in the wild for the first time! Soooo excited! I also posted some portraits in portraits thread.
> 
> View attachment 207011
> View attachment 207012
> ...


Congrats! Must have been an awesome sight through a long lens!


----------



## AlanF (Saturday at 5:00 PM)

Cog said:


>


These Blackheaded Gulls get everywhere. Here's one from yesterday - R5/100-500, iso 3200, 1/3200s.


----------



## Cog (Saturday at 6:19 PM)

AlanF said:


> These Blackheaded Gulls get everywhere.


They are not everywhere in my area.  They migrate along the shore and are not particularly friendly.


----------



## AlanF (Saturday at 7:38 PM)

Cog said:


> They are not everywhere in my area.  They migrate along the shore and are not particularly friendly.


You find them similarly here - along the coast but also around lakes and rivers, and I don't know if there are many suitable lakes near you.


----------



## danfaz (Saturday at 8:19 PM)

ISO64 said:


> Congrats! Must have been an awesome sight through a long lens!


Thank you, it sure was!


----------



## dcm (Monday at 2:01 AM)

Bald eagles in flight at a state park. First BIF with R7/RF800, but at quite a distance. Will try a different vantage point next time. It might put me a bit closer. Blackout takes some getting use to. I'm not there yet.


----------



## Fbimages (Wednesday at 9:42 AM)

Light Mantled Sooty Albatross, Southern Ocean


----------



## Click (Wednesday at 10:15 AM)

Fbimages said:


> Light Mantled Sooty Albatross, Southern Ocean




Nice close-up!


----------



## Maximilian (Wednesday at 11:59 AM)

Fbimages said:


> Light Mantled Sooty Albatross, Southern Ocean


Great shot, Felix.
Could you please share exposure data, esp. FL and how close you were?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fbimages (Wednesday at 12:29 PM)

Maximilian said:


> Great shot, Felix.
> Could you please share exposure data, esp. FL and how close you were?
> Thanks in advance.


Thanks Maximilian! This was shot on a Canon R3 with a 500mm f/4 L IS USM II + 1.4x III. 
The Albatross came quite close, I would say 10-20 meters away!

Felix


----------

